# Pen-Fi (FPs, RBs, BPs, etc...) [56k Warning]



## milkpowder

It seems odd that there isn't a Pen-Fi thread. So why don't I start one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks to mrarroyo, I've started my Pen-Fi journey, my third real hobby!

 Here's my first pen, a Mont Blanc Hommage a Frederic Chopin Platinum Line (145). The pictures took me absolutely ages to take (and they're still not perfect
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so enjoy!

































 I'm currently using Mont Blanc Black, but I've got Pelikan Brilliant Black and Visconti Blue coming in the mail.

 Last night, I also put down an order for a Waterman Carene Black Sea GT and a Lamy Joy calligraphy pen, which brings my pen-fi spending to $750 in just two days! Oh well, it turns out that pen-fi is highly addictive and wallet-draining too! Please share your experiences with your beloved pens
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, you can tell us what inks you use too! I'll post again when my Waterman comes...


----------



## mrarroyo

Although it truly pains me to say this I feel compelled to do so. The pen is truly horrible, and someone of your outstanding character should not have to use a pen that is so below your level on enlightenment.

 I will sacrifice myself for your benefit, send it to me and I will force myself to use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful pen, enjoy it!


----------



## meat01

There is a Pen-Fi pen around here somewhere. I believe there are at least 2 of them. Anyway, I like Pelikan pens, because they are not _too_ expensive and they are piston fillers, so you don't have to mess around with a cartridge or a converter. I have a couple of M200's a 140 and a couple of Go!'s. My next pen will be an M250, M400 or an M600.

 I also just got a vintage Sheaffer Touchdown filler that I like a lot.

 Here is one of the threads. It did not come up when you search for pens, because of the stupid ....

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...hlight=Pelikan


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* 
_There is a Pen-Fi pen around here somewhere. I believe there are at least 2 of them. Anyway, I like Pelikan pens, because they are not too expensive and they are piston fillers, so you don't have to mess around with a cartridge or a converter. I have a couple of M200's a 140 and a couple of Go!'s. My next pen will be an M250, M400 or an M600.

 I also just got a vintage Sheaffer Touchdown filler that I like a lot._

 

The M600 or M800/5 is on my "hitlist". I'm probably gonna get a green/black M600 or a Visconti Van Gogh as my next pen.

 I'll try and find the other Pen-Fi threads and hopefully a mod can very kindly combine the two!


----------



## RedLeader

can someone explain this to me? Headphones I understand because you get something out of them, an enjoyment of music. Does this give you... an "enjoyment of writing" or something? I'm all for ridiculous hobbies (go warmachines!) but this one seems completely beyond me. To spend time in your hobby do you just do alot of writing?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedLeader* 
_can someone explain this to me? Headphones I understand because you get something out of them, an enjoyment of music. Does this give you... an "enjoyment of writing" or something? I'm all for ridiculous hobbies (go warmachines!) but this one seems completely beyond me. To spend time in your hobby do you just do alot of writing?_

 

When I have to sign contracts, large purchase orders, disciplinary letters, etc. I pull out one of my fountain pens and away I go. Also check out the eyes of the other people around you when you pull out a fountain pen to sign off a document.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_When I have to sign contracts, large purchase orders, disciplinary letters, etc. I pull out one of my fountain pens and away I go. Also check out the eyes of the other people around you when you pull out a fountain pen to sign off a document. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Personally, it's goes beyond prestige. I've always loved the feel of writing with fountain pens. I enjoy taking notes so much more for some reason! Also, I love watching my words dry! It's very odd and I can't really explain it either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A good fountain pen allows a smooth ink flow regardless of writing speed and constant delivery of ink.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedLeader* 
_can someone explain this to me? Headphones I understand because you get something out of them, an enjoyment of music. Does this give you... an "enjoyment of writing" or something? I'm all for ridiculous hobbies (go warmachines!) but this one seems completely beyond me. To spend time in your hobby do you just do alot of writing?_

 

(500! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 You wouldn't understand if you haven't written with a fountain pen. The way they glide over the paper is almost magical. Plus they are a sweet demonstration of capillary action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am not saying people who collect hundreds of expensive fountain pens are all there upstairs, but buying a nice pen (even up to a a couple hundred dollars) is not that weird. If you take care of it, it will last you for a very long time.

 People seem to be put off even more by expensive pens than expensive headphone gear. "YOU SPEND $1000 ON AN AMPLIFIER?!" "Well I guess if it sounds good..." "YOU SPEND $50 ON A PEN?!" "WHY?!" It's not that weird, damn it!

 Anyway, people are impressed when you pull out a fountain pen to sign something


----------



## meat01

Quote:


 I'll try and find the other Pen-Fi threads and hopefully a mod can very kindly combine the two! 
 

It's OK, I like this one better, because it has Pen-Fi in the title


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* 
_It's OK, I like this one better, because it has Pen-Fi in the title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey same here!

 Oh I saw a very nice M405 for sale, but I can't justify buying another pen! *MUST RESIST*


----------



## meat01

I really like your Mont Blanc, but they are a little to expensive for me. I like how they have special editions, like Pelikan has the city pens. Are Mont Blanc's piston fillers?


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* 
_I really like your Mont Blanc, but they are a little to expensive for me. I like how they have special editions, like Pelikan has the city pens. Are Mont Blanc's piston fillers?_

 

Thanks! I'm currently using a piston converter. The 145 Chopin is a cartridge/converter pen. I believe the larger models 146 LeGrand and the 149 are piston fillers. Surprisingly, my 145 Chopin writes better than my dad's discontinued 925 sterling silver, 750 gold plated body 144(?) Solitaire (Classique size). His pen skips occasionally, which is absolutely disastrous when one is using it as a signature pen. The Mont Blanc rollerballs are superb though... It's too bad they don't do Mozart-sized rollerballs.

 Some say Mont Blanc pens are horribly overpriced and not worth it. Others going as far as saying that Mont Blanc is the Bose of audio and the Rolex of watches. Well, I personally thought that my money was well spent. It writes beautifully and also looks gorgeous. I was going to get the gold trim, but after some consideration, I went with the platinum trim. I definitely haven't regretted my purchase at all even though I had a chance to the try the Waterman Exception Slim GT, Pelikan M600, Mont Blanc Starwalker, Mont Blanc Boheme Bleu Platinum, Parker Duofold International, Mont Blanc LeGrand, all of which were properly amazing pens (with the exception of the Starwalker, which I didn't like the design of. Weight distribution was poor.). I was tempted to get the LeGrand, but I thought it was slightly too big and flashy for a university student. So was the Mont Blanc Boheme Bleu Platinum (the retractable nib takes too long).


----------



## Naris

Gah... that pen is beautiful. Too bad lefties have a hard time with fountain pens...


----------



## pne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedLeader* 
_can someone explain this to me? Headphones I understand because you get something out of them, an enjoyment of music. Does this give you... an "enjoyment of writing" or something? I'm all for ridiculous hobbies (go warmachines!) but this one seems completely beyond me. To spend time in your hobby do you just do alot of writing?_

 

i think some head-fiers just love to spend their money and indulge on items of the rich. Cigars, expensive watches, scotch, fountain pens, etc.


----------



## mr_baseball_08

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pne* 
_i think some head-fiers just love to spend their money and indulge on items of the rich. Cigars, expensive watches, scotch, fountain pens, etc._

 

QFT..

 A year or so back I read an article in the New York Times that quoted Alan Greenspan as saying that Head-fi.com was the most significant contributor to the American economy.


----------



## mrarroyo

I am a horrible picture taker, however here are some of my pens. Just click on the thumbnail to see the full size picture.


----------



## milkpowder

How's the Omas? It looks _very_ nice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Are you planning on getting the 100th Anniversary Edition Mont Blanc? You might as well keep up with the special editions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just been flipping through the catalogue and it looks very attractive! Too bad it's beyond my budget for the time being...


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedLeader* 
_can someone explain this to me? Headphones I understand because you get something out of them, an enjoyment of music. Does this give you... an "enjoyment of writing" or something? I'm all for ridiculous hobbies (go warmachines!) but this one seems completely beyond me. To spend time in your hobby do you just do alot of writing?_

 

First off, when people in pen circles talk about a "good pen", the assumption is that fountain pens are being talked about...not ballpoints or rollerballs. There's nothing wrong with spending a lot on a ballpoint or rollerball, but all in all there's just nothing really "good" about it, other than you happening to like the way it looks, how it fits your hand, or the prestige behind the brand name. A $500 ballpoint is still going to write the same as a $5 ballpoint if they use the same refill cartridge. And a $500 ballpoint of any make isn't going to write a whole lot differently than a Bic. And this is where people make the assumption that spending a lot on pens is insane. 

 Fountain pens though are fundamentally different. While the basic filling mechanism is the same in general...either cartridge/converter or piston fill, what really defines a fountain pen is the nib. Once you start getting into expensive fountain pens, you start getting into the realm of hand made gold nibs. As such, each and every single fountain pen is unique unto itself as to how it writes (the exception being cheaper fountain pens with stainless steel nibs, those are mass produced). Two nibs of the same size could write entirely different widths. Some write terribly out of the box. And then there's those that are just _perfect_, and that's when the addiction begins. 

 In any event, this temperamental side of fountain pens is what makes them so interesting. You are truly buying a unique writing instrument, and not something that's just going to write like the $5 one right next to it. In terms of design, some of the world's most stunning and beautiful pens are only released in fountain pen form, like Maki-e pens. 

 The other thing about fountain pens is the tactile feedback one gets from a perfectly made nib gliding across paper. Not everybody will appreciate the sensation, but those that do are forever hooked once they feel it. It is a feeling that rollerballs were originally made for in an attempt to replicate that sensation, but fail miserably at, and ballpoints can never hope to approach. 

 Then there's inks...there's an unbelievable amount of _unique_ ink colors out there for fountain pens. Probably over 200 and still more being created every other month. 

 That said, there's a time and a place for fountain pens, and those with busy, run around lifestyles probably wouldn't be able to use a fountain pen. The ink takes time to dry, you need to uncap/cap the pen, and the ink can run if it gets in contact with water/rain. I don't use fountain pens in my daily life a whole lot myself for all of the above, but I do cherish those moments when I get to use them at home, like to write a check, a letter, or sign something.


----------



## mikeliao

Looks like I'm in the write place. (sigh)

 Hello everyone. My name is Mike. I'm a pen addict.

 everyone: hello mike.

 It was my sister's fault. She gave me a MB as a birthday present and since then, I've just moved through the Parker and Waterman stage, progressed through the Omas/Visconti/Montegrappa/Aurora period, got hung up on Pelikin and Emperor for a while. And currently scout for anything vintage.

 It didn't stay contained to just pens. Inks had to be just right. The discontinuation of Parker Penman sent me to the local store where I stocked up on a few cases. And the paper. Oh my lord, the paper selection can drive a man to crazy. Lastly, the accessories to organize all those pens. The old 48 pen Omas cases are stacked like lego blocks on my desk. Good thing they come in 5 different colors, else how can you distinguish your F nibbed from your M nibbed 149?

 However, I've preserved. I've kept away from pen holders. Mostly because the really nice ones are all antiques and the new ones that are worth buying costs more than the pens. With this tiny shred, I hope to wean myself off this obssession.


----------



## Lisa

Well, the most I spend on a pen is on the low end Waterman Apostrophe. It writes really nice. But I couldn't resist getting another Pelikan Pelikano pen and that one, although it doesn't look very posh, is and absolute dream to write with. 
 I was thinking about getting a nice Pelikan pen, but I'm so happy with the Pelikano that I don't remember why I wanted it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Redleader* if you want to know what fountain pens are about, get yourself a Pelikano pen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Fountain pens don't need to be expensive to be good. with a ballpen you need to controll the pen because the ball is rolling all over the paper. A fountain pen just glides over the paper when _you_ move it, and that causes your handwriting to look better. Also the ink looks much nicer than ballpoint ink. 

 I did go a bit crazy with inks though. I've got Waterman Blue Black(which is green, light green), Parker Quink Black, Aurora Blue(is violet in my eyes), Private Reserve Tanzanite (purple) and Visconti Blue.

*Milkpowder*, you wanted to know about Visconti blue? It's a gorgeous blue. If it was a headphone I'd call it upfront. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In a few weeks I'm getting 3 more ink colours for my birthday. And I've got a sneaking suspicion those will be Diamine Umber(green), Diamine Sepia and Waterman Florida Blue.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lisa* 
_Well, the most I spend on a pen is on the low end Waterman Apostrophe. It writes really nice. But I couldn't resist getting another Pelikan Pelikano pen and that one, although it doesn't look very posh, is and absolute dream to write with. 
 I was thinking about getting a nice Pelikan pen, but I'm so happy with the Pelikano that I don't remember why I wanted it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Redleader* if you want to know what fountain pens are about, get yourself a Pelikano pen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Fountain pens don't need to be expensive to be good. with a ballpen you need to controll the pen because the ball is rolling all over the paper. A fountain pen just glides over the paper when you move it, and that causes your handwriting to look better. Also the ink looks much nicer than ballpoint ink. 

 I did go a bit crazy with inks though. I've got Waterman Blue Black(which is green, light green), Parker Quink Black, Aurora Blue(is violet in my eyes), Private Reserve Tanzanite (purple) and Visconti Blue.

*Milkpowder*, you wanted to know about Visconti blue? It's a gorgeous blue. If it was a headphone I'd call it upfront. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In a few weeks I'm getting 3 more ink colours for my birthday. And I've got a sneaking suspicion those will be Diamine Umber(green), Diamine Sepia and Waterman Florida Blue._

 

What is Parker Quink Black like? I wanted a darker ink than the MB black, so I had a look 'round a fountain pen forum and they recommended the Pelikan Brilliant Black and the Aurora Black. In the end, I got the Pelikan one. It still hasn't arrive yet. I'm really looking forward to the Visconti Blue because I heard it is one of the nicest blues around. I'll probably be using it with my still to come Waterman Carene Black Sea.

 Are Pelikan pens really that good? There is a lot of hype around their M600 and M800 as one of the best pens at their respective price point. The M600's body felt a bit light and, excuse me for saying this, slightly cheap compared to the MB or even a Parker Duofold. I have yet to try the M800.


----------



## Lisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_What is Parker Quink Black like? I wanted a darker ink than the MB black, so I had a look 'round a fountain pen forum and they recommended the Pelikan Brilliant Black and the Aurora Black. In the end, I got the Pelikan one. It still hasn't arrive yet. I'm really looking forward to the Visconti Blue because I heard it is one of the nicest blues around. I'll probably be using it with my still to come Waterman Carene Black Sea.

 Are Pelikan pens really that good? There is a lot of hype around their M600 and M800 as one of the best pens at their respective price point. The M600's body felt a bit light and, excuse me for saying this, slightly cheap compared to the MB or even a Parker Duofold. I have yet to try the M800._

 

I haven't used the Quink black much. Only filled my pen with it ones and it's nothing special, just black ink. But I don't particulairly like black ink. I had an old ink cartridge with Pelikan brilliant black, but because it was 16 years old half of the ink was evaporated so I filled the other half of the cartridge with water and it still was very black. So I guess they are right about Pelikan Black. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know about the higher end Pelikans. I haven't tried them, but I am curious about them. I used to have a Pelikano pen all through highschool and loved it then. So when I saw it for sale for a good price I bought the newer model and was very impressed by it. It writes so smooth and it just feels right, even somewhat flexible feel to it even though it's a steel nib. I have the lefthanded model. Has some sort of special nib. I don't know why exactly, I found I can write just fine with normal nibs.
 I also got a Waterman Kultur of ebay. That's a simular priced plastic Waterman pen and it's just no comparison.


----------



## milkpowder

My Waterman Carene has arrived and so has the two inks!!! Pictures in a bit


----------



## milkpowder




----------



## Lisa

Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got the fancy Visconti bottle. I settled for the plastic refill. (I'm Dutch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Maybe with a bit of time the Carene will start writing a bit wetter. I've read that there could still be some factory oils in it. But I'm not sure what to think of this pen break in time.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lisa* 
_Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got the fancy Visconti bottle. I settled for the plastic refill. (I'm Dutch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

I just looked at the bill for the Visconti Blue and I never new it was so expensive!!!! 18USD for 40mL compared to 8.4USD for 62.5mL of the Pelikan Brilliant Black!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I noticed that the Pelikan Brilliant Black takes longer to dry than the Mont Blanc Black. It might because my Chopin writes wetter with the Pelikan than with the Mont Blanc.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lisa* 
_Maybe with a bit of time the Carene will start writing a bit wetter. I've read that there could still be some factory oils in it. But I'm not sure what to think of this pen break in time._

 

The Carene is very nice indeed. It's pretty cheap for a pen with a solid 18k gold nib too.


----------



## mrarroyo

The Waterman Carene is a beautiful writing instrument you will get lots of use out of it. If you ever want to try a very briliant blue get the Levenger's blue it is well blue but flows and dries up very nicely.


----------



## RedLeader

alrighty, where would I get such a pen, and what would it cost me? I've ALWAYS been a mechanical pencil man as I'm an engineer (in training, but close enough I say) and constantly erase and am doing calculations. Math with pens doesn't make a whole lot of sense. But my other writing I do, perhaps.


----------



## bonethugz

i always think mont blanc always has great pen(now watches too). i have a cheap, or is it the cheapest regular size mont blanc ball pen but that's it. i have bad bad penmanship. sometimes i just feel embarrass to write


----------



## wanderman

pens...*begins to fondle collection of mechanical pencils* rotring and cross make such good pencils.


----------



## Lisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedLeader* 
_alrighty, where would I get such a pen, and what would it cost me? I've ALWAYS been a mechanical pencil man as I'm an engineer (in training, but close enough I say) and constantly erase and am doing calculations. Math with pens doesn't make a whole lot of sense. But my other writing I do, perhaps._

 

I'd say, start with a cheapie but goody to find out if you really like it. 

 I got my Pelikano pen from http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Pelikan.html in the UK. The price is good, especially since you don't need to pay VAT in the US, but shipping might be a bit steep to the US, they do send it by registered mail and fast too. The good thing is that you can get the converter for bottled ink there too and ink. You could also opt for cartridges. Less hassle but also less choice in ink.

 Found this place:
https://secure9.nexternal.com/shared...t=products.asp

 Shipping should be less so the total should be less. 
 Think about if you want a fine nib or a medium. A medium writes quite a bit thicker than a ballpoint but you may very well like the look of a nice thick line. (if you're lefthanded there is no option for fine with this pen I'm afraid.)

 If you want a more expensive pen, I'd say find the nearest B&M pen store. And let yourself be advised. It'll cost you more than getting it of ebay but if there's something wrong or you don't like the linewidth or whatever, you've got somewhere to go and resolve the problem.

 -edit-
 If you've never wriiten with a fountain pen before it's good to know that you don't need to press on the nib like you do with ballpens. It can hurt the nib, especially gold nibs.


----------



## Edwood

My most used "pen".







 My favorite old school pen is my Lamy (can't remember which model). It's the one that the "architect" from the Matrix Reloaded uses as a remote control.

 -Ed


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_My most used "pen".






 My favorite old school pen is my Lamy (can't remember which model). It's the one that the "architect" from the Matrix Reloaded uses as a remote control.

 -Ed_

 

What pen is that...? Never seen it before, looks like it has a unique clicker system.


----------



## Lisa

Since Edwood does all this photoshop work (what is it that you do again, Ed?) I think this has got something to do with that. I'd guess that there's no ink comming out of that pen.


----------



## meat01

Quote:


 What pen is that...? Never seen it before, looks like it has a unique clicker system. 
 

It is a digital pen that goes with a Wacom tablet for digital editing in Photoshop. It is also pressure sensitive.


----------



## lini

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_My most used "pen".




_

 

Looks suspiciously like a graphics pad pen to me... And better made than my el cheapo Aiptek. I'd guess it's a Wacom... (edit: oops, that had been solved already - guess I should reload more often...)

 Greetings from Munich!

 Manfred / lini

 P.S.: My dearest fountain pens don't really look good anymore (a lot of the gold has already worn off of the clips an ornamental rings - but they're real vintage and inherited from my grandgrandaunt Anni: an Aristokrat, a Geha, a Halepen and a Marossy.

 P.P.S.: wanderman: Definitely - I've got one of the nice alu Rotrings with a side button to retract the tip... And I just love the Tombow Zoom 707 - coolest pen series ever, for my taste...


----------



## Lisa

The only fountain pen related inheritage I own is a tiny 14K nib that's bended and has the inscription 'warrented' on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Wonder where I could get that warrenty to get that nib bended out.


----------



## ojnihs

Damn, those are some nice pens. I've used a mont blanc before but I didn't like how they wrote so big, I like extra fine point pens so I usually stick with the cheap Pilot Precise V5 pens.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_The Waterman Carene is a beautiful writing instrument you will get lots of use out of it. If you ever want to try a very briliant blue get the Levenger's blue it is well blue but flows and dries up very nicely._

 

Thanks for the recommendation. I actually bought a bottle of Waterman Florida Blue today. I got a brief try at the pen shop. It's a very nice blue (nicer than Mont Blanc Blue-Black). I haven't had a chance to ink up my pens with the Florida Blue though.

 I'll keep an eye out for the Levenger.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lisa* 
_you wanted to know about Visconti blue? It's a gorgeous blue. If it was a headphone I'd call it upfront. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Diamine Umber(green)_

 

I'm there; thanks for the recommendations. These will be inside my MB Fountain Pen soon...well, as soon as I find them; the search begins.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_I'm there; thanks for the recommendations. These will be inside my MB Fountain Pen soon...well, as soon as I find them; the search begins._

 

Visconti Blue is amazing. I haven't tried many blues, but it is my favourite at the moment. It flows extremely well out of my MB. Which MB do you have BTW?


----------



## milkpowder




----------



## ilovesocks

One tiny step down from your Pelikans is the Cross Ion:


















 I've had that thing for five years, and it's never failed me. Its small size is very convenient - I keep it in my pocket 24/7. Uses ink like an SUV uses gas, though, and refills are $5 apiece. My miraculous story is that one time I went to Office Depot and they had the refills mismarked at $0.25 apiece, so I bought out their entire inventory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That had me covered for several years.

 Can anyone recommend a similarly-sized upgrade?


----------



## meat01

You had better go to ebay, Swisherpens or other pen stores and get another Ion or 2. They are discontinuing the Ions and selling them for $10 a piece. I have one and it is great. I use the little ring that it comes with and hook it on my lanyard and badge at work. 

 Something else that is nice and small that you can always carry with you is the Fisher Bullet space pen. The ballpoint ink isn't as nice as cross' gel ink, but it does write anywhere and will last forever. It is the same length as the ion closed, but when you put the cap on the back to write, it is full size. It is also thinner than the Ion.


----------



## milkpowder

Nice pen ilovesocks! It writes BEAUTIFULLY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Swisherpens.com is great and so is pengallery.com

 Oh, and I've got a confession to make, I just bought a Pelikan Souveran M600 (green/black) and a Lamy Safari Blue Red Special Edition.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My parents are going to kill me when they see my credit card bill!


----------



## SonicDawg

Wow, I am jealous
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I am a broke college student using a Parker Frontier: light and durable, and surprisingly smooth. But it would be nice to see some upper echelon Parkers.


----------



## dvw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_My most used "pen".


 My favorite old school pen is my Lamy (can't remember which model). It's the one that the "architect" from the Matrix Reloaded uses as a remote control.

 -Ed_

 

The pen that the architect uses is the Lamy Swift.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvw* 
_The pen that the architect uses is the Lamy Swift._

 

That's the name! Yeah.

 I really like it, with the retracting clip. But too bad the nickel plating suffers from pitting corrosion. I kept it in a nice leather pen case too. I guess it needed a humidity controlled vault or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_Visconti Blue is amazing. I haven't tried many blues, but it is my favourite at the moment. It flows extremely well out of my MB. Which MB do you have BTW?_

 

Which one? Well, I've got a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MEISTERSTÜCK LE GRAND





 Jules Verne Ballpoint





 MEISTERSTÜCK SOLITAIRE SILVER FIBRE GUILLOCHE





 BOHÈME ROUGE





 BOHÈME BLEU





 MEISTERSTÜCK SOLITAIRE DOUÉ SIGNUM






 Milkpowder, I want you to know that I took the time to put this stuff up here just for you, because I know you are a MB lover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Three of the above are housed in a well worn but very nice Piquadro 3 Pen Case and the 'lil guy stays in my Passport Wallet.

 Perhaps we should have a Pen meet after the Cigar and Flashlight meet!


----------



## TiTaN

And people think I'm crazy for buying a $100 keyboard...at least I can type faster than I write...and more legibly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh who am I kidding! Even though I've yet to own a truly nice pen, I've always been obsessed with anything I can, flashlights, lasers, pens, headphones, computer mice, etc etc etc...

 Maybe I should start up Addict-Fi.com


----------



## TiTaN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* 
_Something else that is nice and small that you can always carry with you is the Fisher Bullet space pen. The ballpoint ink isn't as nice as cross' gel ink, but it does write anywhere and will last forever. It is the same length as the ion closed, but when you put the cap on the back to write, it is full size. It is also thinner than the Ion._

 

Own both...ran out of black ink for the Ion though, might have to go out soon to get some refills if they truly are discontinuing them now


----------



## ilovesocks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_Nice pen ilovesocks! It writes BEAUTIFULLY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Swisherpens.com is great and so is pengallery.com_

 

Thanks! I really like it. Working off your guys' tip that it's being discontinued, I just bought one identical to mine off eBay (mine's pretty chewed up, though it doesn't show completely in the pics), and I'm also watching another auction for a blue one. Also bought some black refills, since I'm almost out. I've had bad experiences with the red and purple refills--only the blue and black ones are worth it.

 EDIT: I love writing those curly d's. Those and lowercase betas. And vectors i, j, and k.


----------



## majid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_What is Parker Quink Black like? I wanted a darker ink than the MB black, so I had a look 'round a fountain pen forum and they recommended the Pelikan Brilliant Black and the Aurora Black._

 

The Aurora is exceedingly difficult to find, your best bet is online, but it is a beautiful, deep black ink, that's what I use in my own MB.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedLeader* 
_alrighty, where would I get such a pen, and what would it cost me? I've ALWAYS been a mechanical pencil man as I'm an engineer (in training, but close enough I say) and constantly erase and am doing calculations. Math with pens doesn't make a whole lot of sense. But my other writing I do, perhaps._

 

I used fountain pens extensively in school and college (Sheaffers mostly, ballpoints were actually banned in my traditionalist Catholic high school in France), and I had a maths major, and had to take down about 250 pages of handwritten notes every two weeks or so. You can always get your feet wet with a disposable Pilot V-Pen, which writes surprisingly well for such an inexpensive device. All you need to do is unlearn the bad habit of gouging into paper learned from ballpoints, and caress the paper with the nib to deliver ink via capillary action.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wanderman* 
_pens...*begins to fondle collection of mechanical pencils* rotring and cross make such good pencils._

 

I really like Faber-Castell. I have an Alpha-matic, but the best is certainly the E-Motion with its ultra-thick 1.4mm leads and its bullet-shaped design with a wooden grip.

 Montblanc is the brand pen snobs love to hate, but it's more Rolex than Bose. Uninspired nibs, but extremely reliable in my experience, and their piston fillers almost never dry out. My favorite nibs are S.T. Dupont's, but they don't make piston fillers, and thus dry out too quickly. People who like fine nibs may enjoy Pilot/Nakaya or Sailor nibs better.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_Thanks for the recommendation. I actually bought a bottle of Waterman Florida Blue today. I got a brief try at the pen shop. It's a very nice blue (nicer than Mont Blanc Blue-Black). I haven't had a chance to ink up my pens with the Florida Blue though.

 I'll keep an eye out for the Levenger._

 

Levenger's Cobalt Blue is one of my favorite inks, and at $8 it is nicely priced.






 You can order it at: http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLATES/PRODUCT/Product.asp?Params=Category=8-221|PageID=787|Level=2-3|Link=PI|special=search|ID=SearchClicked|i=1


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_Which one? Well, I've got a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * * * * * 

 Milkpowder, I want you to know that I took the time to put this stuff up here just for you, because I know you are a MB lover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Three of the above are housed in a well worn but very nice Piquadro 3 Pen Case and the 'lil guy stays in my Passport Wallet.

 Perhaps we should have a Pen meet after the Cigar and Flashlight meet!_

 

Woah! That's a lot of MB pens!

 My next FP will probably be the MB Boheme Bleu or the LeGrand, depending on my needs.

 I love the way how the nib on the Boheme retracts! I was going to get it initially, but it took too long to get the retractable nib out and start writing. This, IMO, makes it unsuitable for note taking when you have to frequently cap and uncap the pen to prevent the nib from drying up.

 I'll see how the Pelikan M600 writes and decide on my next step...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majid* 
_The Aurora is exceedingly difficult to find, your best bet is online, but it is a beautiful, deep black ink, that's what I use in my own MB._

 

I've manage to source some from pengallery.com Thanks for the advice. I also got a bottle of Mont Blanc Season's Greetings and am currently trying to track down a bottle of Mont Blanc Je t'aime.

 Has anyone had experience with the Graf von Faber Castell line of FPs (not the normal FC line), in particular the Guilloche?


----------



## dvw

I have the Faber Castell and I also have quite a few MBs. IMO, they are over priced. I used to get them at less than half what they're selling for at Costco.

 The Graf Von Faber Castell is pretty good. But I actually like the E-motion (the Pearwood) better and it's also cheaper. 

 I need to stop buying pens.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvw* 
_I have the Faber Castell and I also have quite a few MBs. IMO, they are over priced. I used to get them at less than half what they're selling for at Costco.

 The Graf Von Faber Castell is pretty good. But I actually like the E-motion (the Pearwood) better and it's also cheaper. 

 I need to stop buying pens._

 

Which is overpriced, the Faber Castell, the Graf Von Faber Castell or the Mont Blanc FPs? I'm guessing you meant the Faber Castell and the Mont Blanc pens.

 The Graf Von Faber Castell pens look very nice and very tempting! Speaking of which, I need to stop buying pens too!


----------



## dvw

Yes both.

 My first MB 146 cost me about $200 with a life time warranty. My rollerpen was $70 (I lost that one). The recent MB I had (a gift) accidentally rolled off my desk and the barrel cracked. I found the modern MB only has one year of warranty (60 days on the nib) and cost me $35 to repair the pen.
 So you are paying a lot for the plastic.

 The nib on my Cross was skipping a little (a very underrated pen, nib is rumored to be mad by Namiki). I sent in for a repair and it only cost $7. Cross, Parker and Sheaffer all have lifetime warranty. Oh, the Faber Castell also has life time warranty. 

Attachment 8492

 This is my recent purchase. It's heavier than MB. But it writes well and feel pretty good and it's pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## J-Pak

I'm down with pen-fi. I usually spend $5 every few months on some awesome Pilot extra fine tips. I get 5 of them for $5, and it's ink! Plus it's really sweet to look into that elusive window that shows you how much ink you have, and swash it back and forth.

 I write much faster with them (which is a must for timed essay writing) compared to ball points.

 And all the money I save goes into headphone stuff! Wooo...

 Oh yes another stupid thing I can do is write in blue and underline main topics or words in red. It never ceases to amaze most girls.

 My dad has a few 22k and 18k gold plated pens he gets when he's traveling, I'll have to see if I can get pictures of them.

 (sorry no pictures, the sheer beauty of the Pilot extra fine tip would be too much for this thread)


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvw* 
_Yes both.

 My first MB 146 cost me about $200 with a life time warranty. My rollerpen was $70 (I lost that one). The recent MB I had (a gift) accidentally rolled off my desk and the barrel cracked. I found the modern MB only has one year of warranty (60 days on the nib) and cost me $35 to repair the pen.
 So you are paying a lot for the plastic._

 

I thought MBs had a two year warranty? Mine came with 2 years warranty anyway... I've been hearing a lot about the fragility of the MB barrels. Oh well... For the record, my Waterman Carene, which costs less than half of the 145, writes smoother, feels more expensive, and has a nicer nib (18k vs 14k). I guess you pay a lot for the brand name. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvw* 
_The nib on my Cross was skipping a little (a very underrated pen, nib is rumored to be mad by Namiki). I sent in for a repair and it only cost $7. Cross, Parker and Sheaffer all have lifetime warranty. Oh, the Faber Castell also has life time warranty. 

Attachment 8492

 This is my recent purchase. It's heavier than MB. But it writes well and feel pretty good and it's pretty reasonably priced._

 

Nice. I like the look of the E-Motions.

 I'm actually considering a custom pen by a man called Lou Metcalf. He's got a lot of experience with custom pen making and his pens simply look wonderful. Most of them are one-offs or very limited and each of them is handmade and unique. Here's the website. More importantly, his pricing is VERY reasonable considering the custom nature of his pens.

 For example, he makes a fountain pen out of Irish bog oak, which is an extremely rare wood that dates back to 449-563 AD, with platinum trim and a 14k gold nib. Because of the rarity of the wood, there will only be 5 of these pens. That's exclusivity, expensive materials and fine craftmanship, all of which costs a mere $350. To put it into perspective, I paid $420 for my MB 145 and it's hardly rare. Neither does the "precious resin" even start to compare to the ancient, rare oak that dons Lou's masterpiece.

 That said, I have always wanted a MB. Now that I have one and am starting to appreciate custom pens, I find myself swaying away from mass produced, world famous brands. It's those smaller companies/individuals that actually make the nice stuff! That's not to say that I won't buy another MB or other big-name pen makers (eg Parker, Waterman) though. I really do enjoy using their products and they, without a shadow of doubt, make fine pens!

 Then there's the whole business with vintage pens. I spotted an extremely nice NOS Parker 51 Special Edition in Vista Blue with a sterling silver "Empire State" cap and an 18k nib. I would buy it if I didn't have to eat, but on my student budget, I just can't stretch another $300 for it at the moment.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J-Pak* 
_My dad has a few 22k and 18k gold plated pens he gets when he's traveling, I'll have to see if I can get pictures of them._

 

Yes please!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J-Pak* 
_(sorry no pictures, the sheer beauty of the Pilot extra fine tip would be too much for this thread)_

 

Well, you can't do any harm?


----------



## J-Pak

I have a 3 day weekend coming up in 2 weeks. I'm going to visit my parents so I promise pictures of his pen collection and mine.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J-Pak* 
_I have a 3 day weekend coming up in 2 weeks. I'm going to visit my parents so I promise pictures of his pen collection and mine._

 

Cool. I'll look forward to that
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think my dad also has a small "collection" too. Most men like pens for some reason
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I won't be able to take photos until who knows when... All I know is that it consists of a few MBs, some Parkers, some Cross and I think some Lamys, so pretty mainstream stuff... I've only seen three of them though: Parker 75 FP in sterling silver (discontinued), MB Solitaire FP in 925 sterling silver and 750 gold-plated (discontinued) and MB Classique GT ball pen. Those are the ones he actually uses on a day to day basis. The other ones are locked up somewhere
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The good thing about pens is that they do actually retain their value fairly well if kept in good condition. I might sell some to fund some headphone-related purchases
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I want Stax
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_I thought MBs had a two year warranty? Mine came with 2 years warranty anyway... I've been hearing a lot about the fragility of the MB barrels. Oh well... For the record, my Waterman Carene, which costs less than half of the 145, writes smoother, feels more expensive, and has a nicer nib (18k vs 14k). I guess you pay a lot for the brand name. 

 That said, I have always wanted a MB. Now that I have one and am starting to appreciate custom pens, I find myself swaying away from mass produced, world famous brands. It's those smaller companies/individuals that actually make the nice stuff! That's not to say that I won't buy another MB or other big-name pen makers (eg Parker, Waterman) though. I really do enjoy using their products and they, without a shadow of doubt, make fine pens!_

 


 Montblanc's "precious resin" is actually a mixture of glass and plastic...the glass is what gives its jet black barrel such a shiny gloss. And this is also why Montblancs using their "precious resin" shatter when dropped. I have a resin version of the Starwalker rollerball myself, I just know to baby it, and any other resin MBs for that matter. It'd probably help if MB sellers told their customers about this little fact, people would probably be more careful with their MBs. They got their bad rep back when they made their 144 model, which had such thin barrel walls that it would sometimes crack on its own for no reason, and was especially vunerable to shattering when dropped. 

 If you're looking to buy a more custom made pen, I'd strongly urge a look at Dani Trio pens. They offer some extremely nice hand made maki-e pens for between $350-500 (and higher...a lot higher...I believe they have one that costs $10k). But that's if you're into the Japanese look and design. If you're more into modern or retro designs, you'd have to stick with big name, mass produced pens. I have two Dani Trios myself, a Tamenuri and a Wakasa-nuri, both are my pride and joy. Quite a contrast in comparison to my Visconti Titanium Skeleton LE, which is also another one of my pride and joys.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* 
_If you're looking to buy a more custom made pen, I'd strongly urge a look at Dani Trio pens. They offer some extremely nice hand made maki-e pens for between $350-500 (and higher...a lot higher...I believe they have one that costs $10k). But that's if you're into the Japanese look and design. If you're more into modern or retro designs, you'd have to stick with big name, mass produced pens. I have two Dani Trios myself, a Tamenuri and a Wakasa-nuri, both are my pride and joy. Quite a contrast in comparison to my Visconti Titanium Skeleton LE, which is also another one of my pride and joys._

 

Thanks for the recommendations! The models I like are way beyond my financial capability!

 Other really nice brands that I've discovered recently are Nakaya, Namiki, Conway Stewart, Aurora, Stipula and Omas. Most of these brands aren't fully custom workshops, but their pens are simply breathtaking to look at! It's quite weird, but I've got an affection to this odd pen: Nakaya Writer Series Araishu (here and here). I love how it's so simple, yet so incredibly beautiful to my eyes!

 EDIT: Visconti pens are very nice too! The Van Gogh models are apparently pretty good value for money. I also like the Namiki Maki-e collection, but they, like the Danitrio maki-e pens, are simply too expensive. Maybe when I become a successful GP/surgeon/consultant, etc...


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ilovesocks* 
_Thanks! I really like it. Working off your guys' tip that it's being discontinued, I just bought one identical to mine off eBay (mine's pretty chewed up, though it doesn't show completely in the pics), and I'm also watching another auction for a blue one. Also bought some black refills, since I'm almost out. I've had bad experiences with the red and purple refills--only the blue and black ones are worth it.

 EDIT: I love writing those curly d's. Those and lowercase betas. And vectors i, j, and k._

 

Look what I found! Hope this is of some use to you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


https://secure1.nexternal.com/shared...t=products.asp (scroll down)


----------



## Asr

Here's my contribution to Pen-Fi finally! My best pen = my calligraphy pen!











 How does it write? Well here's a quick sample I did, if I had spent more time on it it'd look better, but oh well.


----------



## PerformanceFirst

Here is my Parker 51:

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r...G_1618crop.jpg

 Parker Vacumatic:

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r...G_1616crop.jpg

 I also have a Sheaffer Snorkel and an old cheap Mont Blanc ball point they had made by someone else. That's all the noteworthy stuff. I also have a bunch of new Parker/Sheaffer/Cross pens/pencils/sets that people gave me as gifts.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* 
_Montblanc's "precious resin" is actually a mixture of glass and plastic...the glass is what gives its jet black barrel such a shiny gloss. And this is also why Montblancs using their "precious resin" shatter when dropped._

 

This is very interesting; I never knew the resin contained glass. I do know about the threaded barrel's delicacy, though. I screwed the top on my Boehme too tight once and it cracked. MB service wanted to charge me $60 for the repair, which I was very surprised at. When I told them about my collection, they performed the service at no charge.

 One tip is, when handing your pen to someone, don't give them the cap, since they will most likely screw it on too tight, and they won't slip it in their pocket. Most people really have no idea that many pens should be treated like jewelry.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_...One tip is, when handing your pen to someone, don't give them the cap, since they will most likely screw it on too tight, and they won't slip it in their pocket. Most people really have no idea that many pens should be treated like jewelry._

 


 Plus it is not likely they will inadvertantly put the pen in their pocket and walk away...


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* 
_Here's my contribution to Pen-Fi finally! My best pen = my calligraphy pen!




_

 

Nice


----------



## dillon157

Does Cross make a good pen? I got a Cross Century II Medalist for a high school graduation present and it writes nice but I don't know much about pens...


----------



## dvw

Yes; Cross does make good pen. I have three two Century Classic and One Solo. The Solo is an EF and it's very smooth for an EF. Rumor is Namiki made the nibs for Cross.


----------



## dvw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PerformanceFirst* 
_Here is my Parker 51:

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r...G_1618crop.jpg

 Parker Vacumatic:

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r...G_1616crop.jpg
_

 

Very nice, My first pen was a Parker 45 and I still have it. But I lost the ballpoint pen. I had a Parker 51 (lost that too) and I remembered it was very smooth. I am debating to whether to get one off Ebay or get a new Hero 100 (the 51 clone).


----------



## Publius

My first FP was a Rotring Freeway. Looks ok, but I was never keen on its writing capabilities. My next one was a Lamy Safari X-Fine and it's just a dream to write with, it looks good, it is cheap, and it is damn near indestructable. So I'm hard pressed to ever upgrade beyond it.

 For ink I'm using Noodler's Legal Lapis, one of their Bulletproof inks. It has feathering issues with some papers and it tends to leak slightly running down the nib - well, not exactly _leak_, it just tends to not stay nicely in the slit. Besides those issues it's wonderful stuff. There's a very cool feeling to dunk paper in water for an hour or so, take it out and all the ink is still on it.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Publius* 
_My first FP was a Rotring Freeway. Looks ok, but I was never keen on its writing capabilities. My next one was a Lamy Safari X-Fine and it's just a dream to write with, it looks good, it is cheap, and it is damn near indestructable. So I'm hard pressed to ever upgrade beyond it.

 For ink I'm using Noodler's Legal Lapis, one of their Bulletproof inks. It has feathering issues with some papers and it tends to leak slightly running down the nib - well, not exactly leak, it just tends to not stay nicely in the slit. Besides those issues it's wonderful stuff. There's a very cool feeling to dunk paper in water for an hour or so, take it out and all the ink is still on it._

 

The Lamy Safari is great. I bought this one awhile ago and am still waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## guitarman19853

My first FP... i like it so i'm considering going for the real thing now. any suggestions? honestly, i'm looking sub $50 category...


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_Most people really have no idea that many pens should be treated like jewelry._

 

Many years ago, I was taught that you should treat your fountain pen like your toothbrush; don't let other people use it!

 Helps to rinse it out every now and then, too.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* 
_Many years ago, I was taught that you should treat your fountain pen like your toothbrush; don't let other people use it!

 Helps to rinse it out every now and then, too._

 

You are 100% correct, but be prepared for negative comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I realize they are being ignorant when they have an smart ass comeback but you still want to choke them.


----------



## Lisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* 
_My first FP... i like it so i'm considering going for the real thing now. any suggestions? honestly, i'm looking sub $50 category..._

 

I don't have as much experience with fountain pens as others here but I've tried a few of the cheaper ones and I'm very happy with the Pelikano, but I already said that. I guess the Pelikan Future will be quite the same but looks a bit less childish. I like the look of the silver model.

 For a more classic/less modern look I'd look at the Parker Frontier. If you want a pen with a bit more weight you can get a steel Frontier. I'd suggest you get one with a Fine nib since the F is already a bit wide in linewidth.

 If you want to use bottled ink instead of cartridges make sure you get a converter. Maybe some Parker Frontiers come with one. 

 For under $50 I believe you pay for better looks, not better writers, IMHO. Although I have not tried used or vintage (or a combination of the two) pens.


----------



## milkpowder

Parker Frontiers are fine writers. They are pretty good value for money IMO. I've had a few before (including the full metal versions) and highly recommend them! The only complaint I have is with the cap mechanism. The caps can get a bit loose after awhile, which might or might not put you off. That said, the cap has never ever unintentionally dropped off...


----------



## guitarman19853

I'm looking at a Lamy Safari & Converter for under $30. what does everyone think of that pen? also, what size nib should i get? i'd like to have about a .7mm line (my daily writer Staples pens). 

 Another question i had is paper... my Pilot Varsity bleeds on some papers... I'm the kind of person that takes greater pleasure taking notes if taken with a fine pen so i intend to use it every day... but its my current notebook paper that bleeds... is there certain brands of notebook paper that are more FP friendly? 

 What would be a good ink to start out with? I'm a fan of bold smooth writing black inks. Further down the road, i'd like to add a really rich blue and a blood red. i'm assuming that if you clean the pen, colors can be interchanged at the time of a refill. The other issue with ink for me would be value... since i'm putting it in a $25 pen, the most expensive ink probably wouldnt do me much good.






 Said Staples pens


----------



## milkpowder

Pelikan Brilliant Black is quite a bold black that's at its very best out of a wet writing fountain pen. It's blacker than the Mont Blanc Black.

 For a nice dark blue, I would suggest Visconti Blue. I've also heard that Noodler, Private Reserve and J. Herbin make very nice deep blues too.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* 
_Another question i had is paper... my Pilot Varsity bleeds on some papers... I'm the kind of person that takes greater pleasure taking notes if taken with a fine pen so i intend to use it every day... but its my current notebook paper that bleeds... is there certain brands of notebook paper that are more FP friendly? 

 What would be a good ink to start out with? I'm a fan of bold smooth writing black inks. Further down the road, i'd like to add a really rich blue and a blood red. i'm assuming that if you clean the pen, colors can be interchanged at the time of a refill. The other issue with ink for me would be value... since i'm putting it in a $25 pen, the most expensive ink probably wouldnt do me much good._

 

The notebook I use for my fountain pens is Ampad Gold Fiber notebooks. The paper is thicker than your usual binder paper, so there's less feathering. Quite cheap, and available at Officemax and Walmart. 

 The darkest black I've used is Private Reserve Velvet Black. Despite everybody saying Aurora black is the darkest black out there, I have never found that to be true for me personally...it's more of a light grayish black if anything. And I tried two bottles of it, thinking maybe my first bottle had been bad...same thing. 

 As for blues, it depends on what shade of blue you want. If you prefer a more purple-blue, Waterman Florida Blue would be your best bet. If you want a true, bright, vivid blue, go with Noodler's Blue. And if you want a true, dark blue, go with Private Reserve American Blue, or DC Supershow Blue.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* 
_My first FP... i like it so i'm considering going for the real thing now. any suggestions? honestly, i'm looking sub $50 category..._

 

The Parker Vector (~$8), Reflex (~$8), and Frontier (~$20) are all great and very smooth. Just keep in mind the medium nibs on them are pretty wide. The Frontier might be somewhat hard to find though nowdays. 

 Lamy's Safaris (~$25) and Safari Al-Stars (~$30) are also very nice and smooth. The Al-Stars have aluminum bodies and are very rugged, although I personally don't care for the clip. It just looks cheap hanging out of the pocket...like a huge paper clip. 

 You can also look into vintage Parker 51s (~$50). Not the most exciting fountain pen to write with as the nib is hidden under a hood, and the nib feels like a nail (it's one of the very few fountain pens you can actually use on carbon copy forms without worrying about bending the nib). Very reliable and smooth writers though assuming you buy one that's been fixed up.

 There's also a bunch of nice Chinese FPs from Duke and Hero that write well and cost around $50 or less. Go to www.hisnibs.com and take a look around.


----------



## Lisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* 
_ The other issue with ink for me would be value... since i'm putting it in a $25 pen, the most expensive ink probably wouldnt do me much good.
_

 

That won't be an issue, it's not like there are high priced inks that you can only truely enjoy with an expensive pen. At least, not that I know of. 
This is a good place to check out colours. But remember that it will probably look different in person.


 I think a medium nib will be closest to 0.7mm. But it often depends on manufactuer and I've never tried a Lamy. 
 It also depends on what ink and paper you use. 

 Vertigo-1
 I got my Frontier new of ebay and there were a lot to choose from. Overhere they seem to be readily available.


----------



## guitarman19853

can anyone with a Lamy Safari do a writing sample and let me know what nib size you have? im thinking im going to order one


----------



## meat01

Quote:


 can anyone with a Lamy Safari do a writing sample and let me know what nib size you have? im thinking im going to order one 
 

I have a medium nib and it seems to be on the thick side. I just ordered a fine one. It hasn't come in yet, but I would say their nibs run a size larger than normal.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* 
_Another question i had is paper... my Pilot Varsity bleeds on some papers..._

 

I actually stopped using paper for notes quite awhile ago - I use the Levenger Note Cards (of course, leaving a Post-It note for someone can be the exception).
 They never seem to bleed, but then again, I am still using MB inks. The Note Cards have become a great system of "ready reference" information and they're handier...


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_I actually stopped using paper for notes quite awhile ago - I use the Levenger Note Cards (of course, leaving a Post-It note for someone can be the exception).
 They never seem to bleed, but then again, I am still using MB inks. The Note Cards have become a great system of "ready reference" information and they're handier...



_

 

Yes the Levenger note cards are very nice, but they can become expensive if you take a lot of notes.


----------



## milkpowder

Damnit, Stax has forced me to give up part of my Pen-Fi journey...

 At least I've still got a Pelikan M600 and some Lamy Safaris to keep me company. (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










still waiting for them to arrive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)

 I've put the Waterman Carene and Mont Blanc Chopin on eBay if anyone in the UK wants to buy!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...0424&rd=1&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...5604&rd=1&rd=1

 The Mont Blanc is of sentimental value so I really didn't want to sell it, but I guess my Head-Fi journey is IMO much more important!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I've got any money left over from my Stax journey, then I'll probably reinvest in some nice pens!

 There's my rant.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_Damnit, Stax has forced me to give up part of my Pen-Fi journey...

 At least I've still got a Pelikan M600 and some Lamy Safaris to keep me company. (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











still waiting for them to arrive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)

 I've put the Waterman Carene and Mont Blanc Chopin on eBay if anyone in the UK wants to buy!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...0424&rd=1&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...5604&rd=1&rd=1

 The Mont Blanc is of sentimental value so I really didn't want to sell it, but I guess my Head-Fi journey is IMO much more important!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I've got any money left over from my Stax journey, then I'll probably reinvest in some nice pens!

 There's my rant._

 


 I certainly hope you like those Stax. You are selling a lot of stuff just to get them!


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_I certainly hope you like those Stax. You are selling a lot of stuff just to get them!_

 

Oh don't worry. I think I know what I'm getting into. Plus, this stuff is all replaceable. I'd never sell something that I know is not replaceable, like my $24k violin which I've become emotionally attached to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't imagine how I'd react to a Vuillaume, Lupot, Guarneri, Guadagnini or a Strad!


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_The Mont Blanc is of sentimental value so I really didn't want to sell it..._

 

Noooooooooooooo! The Chopin is an awesome pen! Don't leave Pen-Fi; you'll miss fun like this...





 Anyway, back on topic...I found a good Pen resource at Pendemonium
Here's their color chart.
 I also found another one from Noodlers...





 Evidently there's a great deal to mixing colored inks, as well. Here's a good place to start.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_Noooooooooooooo! The Chopin is an awesome pen! Don't leave Pen-Fi; you'll miss fun like this...



_

 

Don't worry. I've still got some FPs left over... Plus, I've got my next Pen-Fi targets anyway: MB 146 LeGrand PT (see! an upgrade!), 
 Graf Von Faber Castell Ebony Wood Fountain Pen (not completely sure about this), Visconti Van Gogh Maxi (have read too many good reviews of this pen), Nakaya Writer Series Araishu (what a beautiful pen!). So it's more of a temporary downsize rather than a total desertion of Team Pen-Fi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_Anyway, back on topic...I found a good Pen resource at Pendemonium
Here's their color chart.
 I also found another one from Noodlers...





 Evidently there's a great deal to mixing colored inks, as well. Here's a good place to start._

 

Wow! Ottoman Azure looks wonderful!


----------



## SonicDawg

Interesting, that's the ink that I have been using for quite a while now. Great minds do think alike!


----------



## majid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* 
_Another question i had is paper... my Pilot Varsity bleeds on some papers... I'm the kind of person that takes greater pleasure taking notes if taken with a fine pen so i intend to use it every day... but its my current notebook paper that bleeds... is there certain brands of notebook paper that are more FP friendly?_

 

Clairefontaine and Rhodia. Both are French brands, and many schools in France mandate FPs because they promote good handwriting (the pressure you have to apply with a ballpoint or roller tends to have a negative impact, although good liquid ink ballpoints like the Pilot V-Ball write almost as well as a good FP). For this reason, most French notebooks are reasonably compatible with FP ink. Miquelrius (Spanish) is also very good. Moleskines are very trendy (thus expensive) but their paper is really not all that good for FP use. All of these brands can be found at art supply stores. Obviously, they are more expensive than Mead or Five-Star, but you get what you pay for.

 It's a question of porosity and coatings, not thickness - if you brush your hand against a Clairefontaine (which is a premium brand in France, at least for school students), you will feel it is smooth, unlike the abominable toilet paper that passes for stationery from Mead and their ilk here in the US. If it doesn't work with a V-Pen, it will most likely not work with other brands either (the sole caveat being that fine nibs not tipped with a ball tend to be more scratchy and sensitive to paper grades than others).

 For letter-writing, the best brands are Crane (all-cotton, they are the ones who supply paper for US currency) and G. Lalo's laid "Vergé de France".

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* 
_What would be a good ink to start out with? I'm a fan of bold smooth writing black inks._

 

When I was in school, I used Parker Quink Blue-black and black, both are permanent (in France, you could buy a kind of felt-tip correction pen loaded with something like Amodex, which would erase FP ink, but it would only work with washable blue ink, not Quink).

 I have now switched to Aurora black, which is the deepest, most velvety black I know, but is very difficult to find. The next one would be Pelikan black, then Herbin black. Rotring brilliant is not bad either. Avoid Montblanc inks, which are utter garbage and fade quickly. Private Reserve and Herbin have some very striking colors.


----------



## milkpowder

I don't get what all the hype for Moleskines is about...


----------



## Zanth

How about the H-Works Titanium Pens? Has anyone read anything about them? http://www.stutler.cc/pens/hworks/

 Basically, Titanium body, 18K gold tip 1.5 years to make and basically 1500 for the pen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not into flash, but into durability, nice feel and weight, luxury but not gawdy luxury hence the no flash rule, but most of all a nice fine writing experience. 1500 is um...a bit much for me for a pen, I had wondered about MB but I had read repeatedly that they are overpriced compared to other brands that are equal to if not better (kinda like how Rolex is a mid-level watch in terms of quality but is high priced range).


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zanth* 
_How about the H-Works Titanium Pens? Has anyone read anything about them? http://www.stutler.cc/pens/hworks/

 Basically, Titanium body, 18K gold tip 1.5 years to make and basically 1500 for the pen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not into flash, but into durability, nice feel and weight, luxury but not gawdy luxury hence the no flash rule, but most of all a nice fine writing experience. 1500 is um...a bit much for me for a pen, I had wondered about MB but I had read repeatedly that they are overpriced compared to other brands that are equal to if not better (kinda like how Rolex is a mid-level watch in terms of quality but is high priced range)._

 

Titanium you want, titanium you get...

http://www.stylophilesonline.com/arc...an03/02tit.htm

 You may be interested in Chris Thompson's custom pens if you like that H-works. I've never heard of H-works before but that is definitely a nice looking pen.


----------



## Zanth

Sweet! Thanks for that link. How do the Duofolds usually write and feel? Is this design dated to a point of begin outclassed by other designs? 

 Also, I remember you once posted a link about this really awesome mechanical pencil, do you remember which one I'm refering to?


----------



## Vertigo-1

The Duofold feels very nice in the hand, it's nice and big but not heavy feeling. Of course all bets are off once you have it go through a complete body changeover, but I still believe they are among the best out there. It's been quite a while since Parker has released a new flagship pen other than the Duofold, with good reason! It's got a great classic, timeless design that will never be outdated, just like the Pelikan M800. 

 The nib though I'm not so sure about, the two times I've tried Duofolds, the nibs have been quite finicky and required adjustments. They were both fines, and one was scratchy and stingy with the ink, requiring a specific strange angle to write smoothly. The other fine was ok, but clearly wrote more like a medium than a fine. 

 As for the pencil, it was the Otto Super Promecha. Has more features than a Swiss Army knife. 






 You can pick one up at www.jetpens.com. Been meaning to pick one up myself someday.


----------



## majid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_I don't get what all the hype for Moleskines is about..._

 

Mostly clever marketing, implying that if you use the product, you are in the same creative league as Hemingway or Van Gogh. Also, the implication of euro chic, even though they are made in China, like so many other consumer goods, except the price is definitely premium.

 That said, Moleskine notebooks have a few distinctive design features that will hopefully trickle into other brands:
a very stiff (yet lightweight) cover, that makes it possible to write even if you don't have a flat surface to lean the notebook on, e.g. scribbling on while standing up, as with a reporter's notebook.
an elastic strap that prevents it from opening up in a bag and getting the pages crumpled
a convenient pocket in the back for scraps of papers, clippings and other miscellanea


----------



## majid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Yes the Levenger note cards are very nice, but they can become expensive if you take a lot of notes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They are not really meant for heavy duty (e.g. college student) note-taking, more like a classier alternative to Post-It notes. Crane's sells 3x5 index cards in their cream-colored 100% cotton rag card stock paper, and you can also have them imprinted. Very elegant, and much more versatile than most custom stationery. You could also buy an embosser to personalize your cards.


----------



## majid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zanth* 
_I had wondered about MB but I had read repeatedly that they are overpriced compared to other brands that are equal to if not better (kinda like how Rolex is a mid-level watch in terms of quality but is high priced range)._

 

Rolex and Montblanc are brands snobs love to hate, but both are very reliable. Pelikan is probably the next closest thing to a Montblanc, but a M1000 is about the same price as a Meisterstuck Diplomat 149.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majid* 
_Rolex and Montblanc are brands snobs love to hate, but both are very reliable. Pelikan is probably the next closest thing to a Montblanc, but a *M1000 is about the same price as a Meisterstuck Diplomat 149*._

 

And no one ever complains about the price of the M1000!


----------



## stevesurf

So here's a good question...what is the least expensive FP with an 18K gold nib? With all this Pen-fi excitement, I want to get an "everyday" Fountain Pen. TIA!


----------



## Publius

I'm not really sure that "everyday" and "18K gold nib" belong in the same sentence.

 Seriously, why don't you just grab a Safari? They're only $20. Nibs are $3. Mine writes like a dream. They're durable, too. I've read that one guy tried the "brick test" on one, ie he drove his Volvo over it. It survived.


----------



## TiTaN

Other than the fact they look like Crayola FPs lol, I'd rather pony up the extra dough for a more professional looking pen. What's the best one could get for under $100? Under $200?


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TiTaN* 
_Other than the fact they look like Crayola FPs lol, I'd rather pony up the extra dough for a more professional looking pen. What's the best one could get for under $100? Under $200?_

 

What about the all-star aluminum ones?


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* 
_What about the all-star aluminum ones?_

 

Exactly the same as the Safari, but made out of aluminum.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Publius* 
_I'm not really sure that "everyday" and "18K gold nib" belong in the same sentence._

 

I am! Those nibs just really "break-in" and conform to your writing style and are a joy to use everyday, or at least a couple of times a day


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_I am! Those nibs just really "break-in" and conform to your writing style and are a joy to use everyday, or at least a couple of times a day_

 

The Waterman Carene is pretty cheap considering it has an 18k gold nib!


----------



## TiTaN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* 
_The Waterman Carene is pretty cheap considering it has an 18k gold nib!_

 

I was thinking of that one myself, any ideas on the best place to buy those from? Office Depot has them online but i'm sure they can be found cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TiTaN* 
_I was thinking of that one myself, any ideas on the best place to buy those from? Office Depot has them online but i'm sure they can be found cheaper elsewhere._

 

I'm selling one (about 2 weeks old) at the moment on eBay.co.uk (Bidding starts at 65 pounds, Buy it now 85 pounds), but it might be a bit more than the US price because I bought it in the UK. I can sell it to you for less if you want. It's the black lacquer version. Give me a shout if you're intersted and we can negotiate


----------



## milkpowder

Update to my Pen-Fi journey:

 Decided not to sell the Mont Blanc P145 in the end. It looked too nice and wrote too well!

 What I did get rid of was my Waterman Carene, which I traded with TiTaN for a pair of DT770-80 Pro and the iM616! Although I reckon I got a good trade, I still miss the pen because it wrote so well and looked extremely classy. The lacquer was a deep glossy black and contrasted well with the 24k gold trim. Oh well, I've never tried Beyer and I guess the DT770-80 would be a good introduction. Plus, it gives me a potential platform for a "Larry-job".

 Oh, one more thing. I just received a confirmation from pengallery.com that my Pelikan M600, Lamy LE Blue/Red Safari were dispatched today by FedEx and will arrive on Monday!
Looks like my Pen-Fi journey isn't quite dead yet...


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Update to my Pen-Fi journey:

 Decided not to sell the Mont Blanc P145 in the end. It looked too nice and wrote too well!
...
 Looks like my Pen-Fi journey isn't quite dead yet..._

 

Good choice! To keep with the spirit of pen-fi, I just took delivery of some moleskine sketch pads and Levenger Window Note Cards, some for me - some for Christmas gifts. Now where can I get a bottle o' Visconti Blue in NJ...


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good choice! To keep with the spirit of pen-fi, I just took delivery of some moleskine sketch pads and Levenger Window Note Cards, some for me - some for Christmas gifts. Now where can I get a bottle o' Visconti Blue in NJ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 

How's the paper quality? Worth the money if I'm only going to be using them for taking notes during lectures? I can't find any A4 sized notebooks?

 Oh btw, this is perhaps _the most overpriced and extravagant_ brand in the world as far as stationary goes: www.smythson.com
 For example, A4 paper: http://www.smythson.com/SmythsonSite.../wp-es2041.htm
 Definitely not stuff one would use for taking notes at university lectures


----------



## SonicDawg

Thanks to this thread I have just secured a Parker 51 from the 'bay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ayphotohosting
 What do you guys think?


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SonicDawg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks to this thread I have just secured a Parker 51 from the 'bay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ayphotohosting
 What do you guys think?_

 

$49 for a solid 14K Gold Cap Parker Fountain? Amazing! You've got a nice classic; enjoy.


----------



## SonicDawg

Wow, I knew I was onto something good, just didn't know it's SO GREAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THanks! now I need to secure a nice velvet box to store it


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SonicDawg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, I knew I was onto something good, just didn't know it's SO GREAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 THanks! now I need to secure a nice velvet box to store it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Very nice! The 51 is a classic and they go for more than that nowadays depending on condition. Click here [Vintage Pens -> Parker -> Parker 51].

 How do those fill up? Do you just press down on the bit in the middle with the nib in ink and then let go?

 Oh FYI, rolled gold doesn't mean solid gold. It is merely another method of "gold plating" onto a metallic base. Rolled gold lasts longer than normal gold plate because the layer of gold is normally thicker than that of normal gold plating. Hence, a rolled gold cap is worth more than a gold plated one.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SonicDawg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, I knew I was onto something good, just didn't know it's SO GREAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THanks! now I need to secure a nice velvet box to store it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

heh MB charges 15X that amount for a solid gold capped FP!


----------



## milkpowder

The 925 sterling silver body, 750 gold plated MB Solitaire (145/6-size) cost $900 when my dad got it at a _sale_! Plus, the nib wasn't writing as smooth as my Lamy Safari and MB had to re-nib it... Talk about overcharging their customers. I can't complain much because my MB writes very nicely.


----------



## lionel marechal

And I just blow slowly on the snowy tip to send cold air to my dared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 As a note, in case you guys do not know (sorry if it is obvious), but the tip represent the snowy top of the Mont Blanc mountain, the highest french mountain at 4807m in the french alpes.I have skied in chamonix (I am a basic skier) and you go down slopes with the mont blanc in front of you. Quite an experience. Anyway ... therefore the pen.
 Lionel


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lionel marechal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And I just blow slowly on the snowy tip to send cold air to my dared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 As a note, in case you guys do not know (sorry if it is obvious), but the tip represent the snowy top of the Mont Blanc mountain, the highest french mountain at 4807m in the french alpes.I have skied in chamonix (I am a basic skier) and you go down slopes with the mont blanc in front of you. Quite an experience. Anyway ... therefore the pen.
 Lionel



_

 

I used to live in Geneva so Chamonix was only an hours drive away! I've never skied down Mont Blanc because apparently, it takes days to get up there and a solid half day of continuous, hardcore skiing to get down! You probably have to be pretty pro to even attempt it.

 I can just about get down most of the easy-intermediate black runs. The really narrow, steep, mogul-infested runs are real killers. I've never even dared to go down them! Chamonix is great fun during the summer too and the off-piste isn't too difficult depending on where you go. It's best if you go with a ski guide who will be able to take you on off-piste routes you feel comfortable with. ANYWAY!

 So it's 4807m high then... on my MB nib, it says 4810
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess MB got it completely wrong. 3m is a lot btw. 3m of Valhalla costs a fortune
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice MB. That's a Classique PT ballpoint right? I don't really like BP even though the MB ones write pretty well. Try the MB rollerball. It's probably the smoothest writing pen you'll ever use! Also, I think that PT looks much nicer than GT. At the shop, they look about the same, but when you actually own one, you begin to appreciate the beauty of it.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SonicDawg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks to this thread I have just secured a Parker 51 from the 'bay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ayphotohosting
 What do you guys think?_

 

A nice find, but just keep in mind it may potentially need to be restored, since the seller doesn't mention it being a restored pen, and he himself states he doesn't have a clue about pens. When buying vintage pens, it's best to locate sellers that sell restored pens. A common problem is for the sacs to be dried up and cracked (the part that you depress and release to draw ink up the nib, there's a rubber bladder under that), and thus not be able to hold any ink. Parker 51s also have easily scratched bodies, a pen restorer would already have polished the pen back up to look practically like new.


----------



## mrarroyo

The mention above of the Parker 51 reminded me I had this sucker laying around.

 Click on the thumbpic to view full size:


----------



## lionel marechal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used to live in Geneva so Chamonix was only an hours drive away! I've never skied down Mont Blanc because apparently, it takes days to get up there and a solid half day of continuous, hardcore skiing to get down! You probably have to be pretty pro to even attempt it.

 I can just about get down most of the easy-intermediate black runs. The really narrow, steep, mogul-infested runs are real killers. I've never even dared to go down them! Chamonix is great fun during the summer too and the off-piste isn't too difficult depending on where you go. It's best if you go with a ski guide who will be able to take you on off-piste routes you feel comfortable with. ANYWAY!

 So it's 4807m high then... on my MB nib, it says 4810
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess MB got it completely wrong. 3m is a lot btw. 3m of Valhalla costs a fortune
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice MB. That's a Classique PT ballpoint right? I don't really like BP even though the MB ones write pretty well. Try the MB rollerball. It's probably the smoothest writing pen you'll ever use! Also, I think that PT looks much nicer than GT. At the shop, they look about the same, but when you actually own one, you begin to appreciate the beauty of it._

 

The chamonix slope across the mont blanc is a 'red' one I think, I am pretty basic in term of skiing , not very elegant.
 I have been contemplating the MB rollerball .. might do the jump at some point. WHen I got this one, I took the basic because I was not sure I would be able 'not to lost it'. At the office, I think in 5 years, somebody brought it back to the receptionist 3 times 




 But the rollerball .. I am pretty sure i would like, basic again. I do not feel confortable carrying something more than 200 or 300$.
 In french school, I always learned 4807 m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it has to be the truth 
 Take care
 Lionel


----------



## SonicDawg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A nice find, but just keep in mind it may potentially need to be restored, since the seller doesn't mention it being a restored pen, and he himself states he doesn't have a clue about pens. When buying vintage pens, it's best to locate sellers that sell restored pens. A common problem is for the sacs to be dried up and cracked (the part that you depress and release to draw ink up the nib, there's a rubber bladder under that), and thus not be able to hold any ink. Parker 51s also have easily scratched bodies, a pen restorer would already have polished the pen back up to look practically like new._

 

Thanks for the advice. This is my very first vintage pen, even though I have no knowledge of maintenance and special care needed by their age. In seeing the pictures, I think the pen should be free of cracks, and that the dried ink on the tip makes me believe that it was recently written, perhaps prior to its auction. Regardless, where may I find sources for pen storing when I might end up needing so?


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A nice find, but just keep in mind it may potentially need to be restored, since the seller doesn't mention it being a restored pen, and he himself states he doesn't have a clue about pens. When buying vintage pens, it's best to locate sellers that sell restored pens. A common problem is for the sacs to be dried up and cracked (the part that you depress and release to draw ink up the nib, there's a rubber bladder under that), and thus not be able to hold any ink. Parker 51s also have easily scratched bodies, a pen restorer would already have polished the pen back up to look practically like new._

 

This guy's an absolutely genius with pens. Plus, he's got a passion for the 51s. I'm sure he'll be willing to do a full "tune-up" for a reasonable price.
http://www.richardspens.com/

 A UK alternative would be this one: http://www.penhome.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## milkpowder

I just got two Moleskine notebooks: a large plain notebook and a rule reporter notebook. I finally understand why there is so much hype about Moleskine notebooks. They _are_ very well made and look extraordinarily classy. The paper is also smooth and has a good weight to it. I'd recommend anyone looking for a fine notebook to consider Moleskine.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SonicDawg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the advice. This is my very first vintage pen, even though I have no knowledge of maintenance and special care needed by their age. In seeing the pictures, I think the pen should be free of cracks, and that the dried ink on the tip makes me believe that it was recently written, perhaps prior to its auction. Regardless, where may I find sources for pen storing when I might end up needing so?_

 

Richard Binder as mentioned above is one guy to go to, although I can imagine he has quite a waiting list...you probably won't get your pen back for at least a month. The guy I would go to for Parker 51s is Bill over at Pentrace.com's forum. He specializes in selling restored vintage pens. Here's a thread for one of the Parker 51s he was just selling (the price is high because it's a pretty rare model): http://members3.boardhost.com/PenMar...163802566.html. The more average Parker 51s with a brushed steel cap can usually be bought from him for around $50-60 when he has them available. I've bought one from him in the past and it arrived looking amazingly good. So good that I asked him if he could fix up one that I had that was pretty scratched up, he took it and fixed it right up to practically like new looking. Good guy to deal with.


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Naris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gah... that pen is beautiful. Too bad lefties have a hard time with fountain pens..._

 

I use a fountian pen daily, and I'm a lefty. I don't see the problem.


----------



## stevesurf

Since you've all made a nice investment in writing instruments, what better way to protect them and perpetuate Pen-Fi but to get the Pen Case. Here's one I bought last year and it has no sign of wear:
 The Piquadro AC872 three pen case




 There are others...
















 You can pick one up at Fountain Pen Hospital


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 You got the fancy Visconti bottle. I settled for the plastic refill. (I'm Dutch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just looked at the bill for the Visconti Blue and I never new it was so expensive!!!!_

 

So I'm on the Fountain Pen Hospital site and I'm presented with a choice of Visconti Blues: Royal Blue or Turquoise Blue. So, milkpowder and Lisa, which blue should I get (I like the blue earlier in the thread)?


----------



## Lisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I'm on the Fountain Pen Hospital site and I'm presented with a choice of Visconti Blues: Royal Blue or Turquoise Blue. So, milkpowder and Lisa, which blue should I get (I like the blue earlier in the thread)?_

 

I got it from somewhere else where the names are a bit different, but I'm pretty sure Visconti royal blue is the same as Visconti blue, the one I (and milkpowder) got. Since Turquoise blue and Visconti Turquoise must be the same and that's the one you DON'T want.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since you've all made a nice investment in writing instruments, what better way to protect them and perpetuate Pen-Fi but to get the Pen Case. Here's one I bought last year and it has no sign of wear:
 The Piquadro AC872 three pen case





 There are others...
















 You can pick one up at Fountain Pen Hospital_

 

Nice! I think I'm going to get the three-pen one. The Mont Blanc ones are such a rip off (over $100 for the three-pen case)!
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got it from somewhere else where the names are a bit different, but I'm pretty sure Visconti royal blue is the same as Visconti blue, the one I (and milkpowder) got. Since Turquoise blue and Visconti Turquoise must be the same and that's the one you DON'T want._

 

I think you want Visconti Blue is the one you want, royal or not
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Turquoise doesn't look anything like blue...

 Anway, check out my new toys (Pelikan M600, Lamy Safari LE and Headfive)! The colour is very slightly off


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you want Visconti Blue is the one you want, royal or not
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Turquoise doesn't look anything like blue...

 Anway, check out my new toys (Pelikan M600, Lamy Safari LE and Headfive)! The colour is very slightly off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Very nice, especially the MB and Pelikan! So guess what? I visited the Fountain Pen Hospital, which is located right in lower Manhattan, just 15 minutes from my office. The folks there were extremely nice and, well, I got both Royal Blue and Turquoise Visconti inks (I like the blue family and I like to experiment). They then proceeded to let me know about their Annual Pen Show in about two weeks where most of the MB's go 20% off. Anyway, I was very impressed with their showroom and large inventory of just about every refill, ink and pen. They actually had about 10 of the 149's (the big MB Fountain Pen) in stock. Needless to say, I'll be back over there for the show...


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice, especially the MB and Pelikan! So guess what? I visited the Fountain Pen Hospital, which is located right in lower Manhattan, just 15 minutes from my office. The folks there were extremely nice and, well, I got both Royal Blue and Turquoise Visconti inks (I like the blue family and I like to experiment). They then proceeded to let me know about their Annual Pen Show in about two weeks where most of the MB's go 20% off. Anyway, I was very impressed with their showroom and large inventory of just about every refill, ink and pen. They actually had about 10 of the 149's (the big MB Fountain Pen) in stock. Needless to say, I'll be back over there for the show... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice. So you gonna get some pens?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 149 is MASSIVE! The largest MB model I'm comfortable with using is the LeGrand model.

 Also, what does the Visconti Turquoise look like? Did you buy the ink in the plastic bottle or in the special glass bottle?

 The Pelikan writes very well indeed. It has a stiffer nib than the MB, but IMO writes better. It's also surprising how well the Lamy Safari writes! If I were to get one pen, it'd be the Pelikan M600. It's a thicker pen and has more presence. I also prefer the Pelikan nib to the MB nib. Perhaps I should get a F nib for my MB, which currently is the thickest writer.

 There's a pen show? Wow! Can I ask you help me buy a pen and then ship it over to the UK?


----------



## milkpowder

*PICTURE OVERLOAD PART 1 of 3!*

 Overdue pictures of my _beautiful_ Pelikan Souveran M600.

 Enjoy


----------



## milkpowder

*PICTURE OVERLOAD PART 2 of 3!*

 Lamy Safari Special Edition:


























 Lamy Safari Special Edition nib shot:





 Pelikan Souveran M600 nib shot:





 Mont Blanc Hommage a Frederic Chopin nib shot:





 Lamy Joy 1.5 nib shot:





 Group nib shot:


----------



## milkpowder

*PICTURE OVERLOAD PART 3 of 3!*

 I decided to go easy on the pictures this time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 BONUS - Edinburgh looking gorgeous:













*END OF PICTURE OVERLOAD!* Thanks for looking!


----------



## ak622

Wow those are nice looking pens milkpowder! The last pic of Edinburgh is absolutely gorgeous as well. It makes me wish I travelled to Scotland when I was in England..


----------



## dalanhilton

Glad to see that there are other people 'round here who enjoy pens!






 From right to left:
 Lamy Safari - Red
 Lamy Safari - Clear
 Charles Hubert Rosewood FP
 Baoer 3013
 Pelikan M200
 Shaeffer Balance
 Rotring 600
 Retro 51 Tornado
 Baoer 3013
 Hero 257 (Best $3 I ever spent)
 Charles Hubert Rose Gold

 Most of them are just cheapies, but I do have a few nice ones in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a fantastic Lamy Studio as well, but alas, it is nowhere to be found.


----------



## milkpowder

You know we all want more pictures of your Sheaffer Balance!


----------



## milkpowder

My Mont Blanc Chopin Fountain Pen is up for sale if _anyone_ is interested. Price is 180GBP/$356 shipped worldwide. I really regret having to sell this pen because it's such a fine writer! Unfortunately, the power of Ultimate Ears UE10Pro has overwhelmed my feeble mind and I am forced to sell all for them. Someone please help me out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guarantee satisfaction and authenticity. This pen still has full worldwide warranty because I bought it from an authorised dealer (Pen Shop Edinburgh) and has a stamped warranty section as proof.


----------



## jjhatfield

Wow, wild thread, my two hobbies collide. I wish I could share pics with you all but I don't have a digital camera (getting one for christmas though!)

 A few things I've notice while browsing through the thread:

*milkpowder* - OMG, you have got to try Noodler's Ink! I just saw your ink picture, and while they are fine inks, Noodler's is just too much fun. Also check out Private Reserve. Noodler's and PR can be purchased from fine retailers like www.isellpens.com (Todd is a great guy, just like our own Todd) and www.pendomonium.com (I am in no way affiliated with either of these retailers other then being a satisfied customer). _Just remembered you are in the UK. I know there is a UK provider of Noodler's, but I cannot think of his name right now._

 Second off, anyone with a serious interest in fountain pens needs to check out the great community over at www.fountainpennetwork.com. My handle over there is "Johnson". I'm new to FP's, but the folks at FPN, again, like the folks at Head-Fi, have been great at holding my hand through all the newb stuff.

 As for my own pen collection, off the top of my head:

 4 Sheaffer Legacy II's w/ touchdown filler, bought NOS on eBay (gold, sandblasted palladium, cobalt, and bronze) My favorite pens, along with my:

 2 Pelikan m200's, a green marblized w/ F nib and a black with a 0.6mm stub nib from everyone's favorite nibmeister, Richard Binder (www.richardspens.com, again, no affiliation, just a satisfied customer). I absolutely love my Pelikans, the m600, m800, and m1000 are all on my wish list.

 The obligatory Lamy Safari in Yellow, F nib (great pen for CHEAP!)

 Sheaffer Heritage Legacy in Sandblasted Palladium, c/c filler, these are the modern version of the Legacy II, same difference but alas, no touchdown filler, and IMO, the nib is not as smooth or soft as the Legacy II's.

 2 Hero 100's, one in black, one stainless flighter (on order). A lot gets said about the poor quality of cheap Chinese pens, and with good reason, a lot of them are cheap and of poor quality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But, the Shanghai Hero pen company makes fine writing instruments at a good price. When the communist revolution occurred in China, Parker had to abandon its factory in China, which was then taken over by the state run Shanghai Pen Company. The Hero 100 is basically an imitation of the infamous Parker "51", which makes sense because Hero uses a lot of the same machinery to manufacture their pen's that Parker did. Usually I'm not a fan of imitations, but the Hero is a rock solid writing instrument. Hooded nib, aerometric filler, the standard Chinese F nib.

 1 Montblanc 146 (on order, my first Montblanc.)

 1 Tactical Carry I aka the $27 pen, an OEM prototype pen from a "major pen manufacturer [which is actually Dani Trio]). Purchased from a member of the FPN community, Kevin Cheng, aka winedoc, who has close ties with the Dani Trio pen company. Pen was nicknamed the Tactical Carry I because it is so heavy and tough, and the German Iridium Nib is so large, you could stab somebody in the neck with it and then go on writing whatever you were writing. Cool pen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1 Tactical Carry II aka $33 pen, similar to above, just a different model, and the nib is not as big. Great pen though.

 1 Bexley Simplicity in Bronze Pearl, purchased from Richard Binder. A truly beautiful pen from a great pen company.

 Beyond this, an assortment of cheapies. Highly addictive hobby. When I first wrote with a fountain pen just a few months back, I knew I was hooked. Really easy to stretch the wallet.

 Picture me, at my desk, with my rig, listening to Brahms Violin Concertos, writing in my Black N Red journal with a Pelikan. Who needs heaven, when I've found it in my own home, on earth?


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*milkpowder* - OMG, you have got to try Noodler's Ink! I just saw your ink picture, and while they are fine inks, Noodler's is just too much fun. Also check out Private Reserve. Noodler's and PR can be purchased from fine retailers like www.isellpens.com (Todd is a great guy, just like our own Todd) and www.pendomonium.com (I am in no way affiliated with either of these retailers other then being a satisfied customer). Just remembered you are in the UK. I know there is a UK provider of Noodler's, but I cannot think of his name right now._

 

I think you're referring to this one!
http://www.noodlersink.co.uk/Store/

 PR ink can be bought from http://www.thewritingdesk.co.uk/

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Second off, anyone with a serious interest in fountain pens needs to check out the great community over at www.fountainpennetwork.com. My handle over there is "Johnson". I'm new to FP's, but the folks at FPN, again, like the folks at Head-Fi, have been great at holding my hand through all the newb stuff._

 

I'm already a member(also under milkpowder)! There are Head-Fi'ers on that forum btw
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't quite remember all of them, but I think Lisa is on there! It was she who recommended using Waterman Florida Blue with my now-sold Waterman Carene! Also, there was a mention of the "Sorry about your wallet" unofficial Head-Fi motto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are some ridiculously crazy pen collectors on FPN... Some guy has over 500 pens and most people on the forum have over 10 different inks LOL

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2 Pelikan m200's, a green marblized w/ F nib and a black with a 0.6mm stub nib from everyone's favorite nibmeister, Richard Binder (www.richardspens.com, again, no affiliation, just a satisfied customer). I absolutely love my Pelikans, the *m600*, m800, and m1000 are all on my wish list._

 

I have a M600 and it has a very, very nice stock nib. My medium nib writes like a fine Mont Blanc nib.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The obligatory Lamy Safari in Yellow, F nib (great pen for CHEAP!)_

 

Classic! It's an absolute must-have. I find the nib quite stiff though...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1 Montblanc 146 (on order, my first Montblanc.)_

 

Ahh!! You should've bought it from me! I'm selling a beautiful Mont Blanc ATM! It's not getting any use because my Pelikan is soo nice!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1 Bexley Simplicity in Bronze Pearl, purchased from Richard Binder. A truly beautiful pen from a great pen company._

 

Richard's a legend!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Beyond this, an assortment of cheapies. *Highly addictive hobby.* When I first wrote with a fountain pen just a few months back, I knew I was hooked. Really easy to stretch the wallet._

 

Tell me about it!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Picture me, at my desk, with my rig, listening to Brahms Violin Concertos, writing in my Black N Red journal with a Pelikan. Who needs heaven, when I've found it in my own home, on earth? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Huh! You have the exact same hobbies as me! I love the Brahms Violin Concerto, love headphones, love pens! We meet alas!


----------



## hummer26

Oh yeah, spare no expence (haha)




 Well since I LOVE losing pens I usualy try to only use the cheap Bic's
 I've lost 4 fisher space pens a cross pen and saddest of all a M.B. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So now I have nice "cheap" stuff










 see the empty space, .... yeah lost that one too!

 Off topic, but I think very cool..

















 Thats all for now. some day I'll put more up


----------



## milkpowder

Now that's a proper 'space pen'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How'd you get it?!

 Also, why do you have such a fancy wrench set LMAO!


----------



## Lisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you're referring to this one!
http://www.noodlersink.co.uk/Store/

 PR ink can be bought from http://www.thewritingdesk.co.uk/_

 

You can also get Noodlers from the writing desk.


  Quote:


 I'm already a member(also under milkpowder)! There are Head-Fi'ers on that forum btw
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't quite remember all of them, but I think Lisa is on there! It was she who recommended using Waterman Florida Blue with my now-sold Waterman Carene! Also, there was a mention of the "Sorry about your wallet" unofficial Head-Fi motto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

 Nah, not the wallet thing, head-fi was down when we were both hanging out there IIRC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just a newbie with a handful of budget pens and a small row of inkbottles to play with though. If it wasn't for that faulty pen I got in ebay( Waterman Audace Enchanted Garden) I would never have looked for that place and never found out about all those inks. It's just like head-fi, really. Emptying your wallet while you browse the forums. 

 I finally got that Waterman Audace to work a few days ago, BTW. Somehow it doesn't play nice with a converter. I put in a half full cartridge that I needed to put somewhere where it wouldn't dry and the pen started working flawlessly all of a sudden. And I can refill a cartridge with every colour ink I want to so that doesn't matter really. 
 Beautiful pen to look at, Waterman Audace:
http://www.waterman-audace.com/en/


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hummer26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

What a gorgeous pen you have there! I can't tell, is that an oblique nib? What filling system does it use? Can I get it in blue? Is that celluloid from bars or rolls?

 Love the limited edition wrenches btw, lol thats awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So omg, it looks like a lot of Head-Fi'ers are also FPN'ers, that is very cool! milkpowder, I saw your MB for sale, gorgeous pen, unfortunately a bit out of my reach right now. I think I got a great deal on the 146, paid a bit over 150USD for it. Of course its used, purchased in 1993, and has some staining on the nib. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are my two hobbies, I tend to go from one to the other. For example, right now I am very happy with my current rig, so I find myself spending more time over at FPN and the green boards looking for good deals used.


----------



## matt fury

Another penfreak over here. Never posted on FPN, but I used to follow the Pentrace boards a long time back. I collect mostly vintage MBs, but have some modern stuff too. I'll make a big post when I take some pictures.


----------



## Vicomte

I've had a Lamy Studio for about a year now that has never let me down. I call it Vera. The paint is scratched off a bit near where the clip has rubbed against it, but it's still damn pretty.

 I was recently let down by Noodler's, where a sceptical lick n' wipe left a bet-losing smudge. I tried to explain that it was technically still indelible, but ended up trailing off in a defeated sort of way.


----------



## watchluvr4ever

These are the closest I have to decent pens...


























 The fountain pen was a gift from my mother, it is a Levenger Verona. Unfortunately the pen isn't that great of a writer, to me. The last pen is a Sensa Cloud 9. I'm also into mechanical pencil's but didn't take any pics of them. Sorry for the not so great pics.


----------



## hembergler

Here are some photos of my Christmas gift. It's a Waterman Hemisphere.










 [Sorry the first photo didn't come out well]

 Here's my Cross ballpen, this is the one I mostly use in school, as it's more durable and easier to pull out quickly than the Waterman.

 I couldn't really capture the actual color of the pen in a photo, here's my best attempt.





 Because engraving is awesome





 My beautiful handwriting


----------



## jjhatfield

Oh yeah, I got a digital camera for Christmas! Here are some amateur shots. I do not own a tripod yet and I'm naturally shakey, so:

 Battle of the Middle-Weights!






 MB146 and M800.






 I prefer the M800, I *love* Pelikans. But the 146 is a fine writing instrument, don't get me wrong.

 Here is my workhorse, as the old ad campaign said, "Like a pen from another planet!"






 Parker "51", this is an aero I believe from the late 40's (I'm not a 51 expert). The 51 is my goto pen, tough as nails and always writes, never leaks.

 And of course, a collection isn't complete without the obligatory:






 Yellow Lamy Safari! Wootness!!

 Just a few there, I'll take some more pics when I get some new batteries into my Canon.


----------



## Schalldampfer

Personally I just use some simple Cross I come around here and there. My mom makes fun of how bad my father's and my writing is, even though we're both picky about our pen choices. I don't like using fountain pens, so these are my main.
http://www.cross.com/catalog/PenDeta..._name=ATX+Pens

 I was also into multi-functional pens a while back, because I'm unbelievably lazy, but then I couldn't stand the ink quality on those.


----------



## meat01

I am liking the Sheaffer touchdown pens from the 50's with the Triumph nibs. They write great, have an easy filling system and are moderately priced. They don't look as nice as my Pelikans, but they write just as well.

 I just got a Sentinel Deluxe and 2 Crest Deluxes.

http://www.vintagepens.com/Sheaffer_..._Snorkel.shtml


----------



## Hirsch

I'd never been into fountain pens, but a friend gave me a Parker 51 a few months back. That may have been the most expensive gift I've ever received 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The collection started slowly but it's starting to gain momentum (last week included an oversize Sheaffer Balance, Sheaffer PFM 4, and Stipula DaVinci LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) It doesn't hurt that I live near a top nib expert, and he's able to tune anything I get that doesn't feel exactly right.


----------



## jnapier

my Visconti Van Gogh Maxi with 14k medium nib in vanilla

hi-res






 hi-res





 er, yeah... i was bored and thought why not stick a shuffle on top of my pen? perfectly normal...


----------



## milkpowder

jjhatfield, _beautiful_ pens! The LeGrande, Safari and M800 look gorgeous!

 It's funny how I used to have the a Mont Blanc and a Pelikan, both one model lower than yours: Chopin and M600. I too preferred the M600.IMHO, Pelikan make better everyday pens than Mont Blanc. The nib is smoother and the ink delivery is more controlled. Not to mention Mont Blanc pens cost nearly twice what you would pay for a similarly sized Pelikan. Hence, I sold my Chopin awhile ago and my M600 is now my daily pen. I haven't regretted doing so
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jnapier, again, what a gorgeous pen! I'm contemplating getting a Sandy Brown/Red one myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do those write?


----------



## jnapier

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do those write?_

 

i think it's fairly smooth and slightly flexy, though this is my first fountain pen ('cept from a £5 Parker) and can't really compare it to any other pens. but it is well balanced.


----------



## Hirsch

Some of my collection, which is already starting to get out of hand. I think I've got more pens than headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stipula DaVinci Infinity LE (188 pens were made with this color). Nice retractable nib.











 Visconti Empire LE











 Omas Paragon






 Pelikan Souveran 800











 Sheaffer PFM IV











 Sheaffer Balance, oversize, circa 1934


----------



## Chinchy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jnapier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my Visconti Van Gogh Maxi with 14k medium nib in vanilla

hi-res



_

 

The Van Goghs are beautiful pens! Each one's unique.. I have it in blue and green.


----------



## Romanee

Hi, Hirsch!

 Oh My, Oh My, Oh My!

 Thanks for posting them. Nice pics, too -- very clean/crisp.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jnapier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my Visconti Van Gogh Maxi with 14k medium nib in vanilla

hi-res







 hi-res





 er, yeah... i was bored and thought why not stick a shuffle on top of my pen? perfectly normal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 

Aha! Very neat idea. I've been toying (pun) with the idea of getting one to Velcro to my Tomahawk -- but that's a great idea. I can work the shuffle without handling the Toma, and associates will assume it's just an eccentric pen accessory!

 Beautiful Visconti, too.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*PICTURE OVERLOAD PART 1 of 3!*

 Overdue pictures of my beautiful Pelikan Souveran M600.

 Enjoy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

All nicely atmospheric/dramatic pics of a lovely pen. I especially like this pic.


----------



## guitarman19853

Well my pen collection has expanded exponentially...






 I have 2 Waterman Phileas pens. One black and one blue. The blue has a medium nib and the black has a fine nib. Those would be the two sitting on top of the bottles of Waterman's ink. 

 The pen sitting on top of the bottle of Noodler's Red-Black is my red Lamy Safari with a fine nib.

 In the front row are my vintage pens. All of these need restored and will be when funds allow. From left to right they are:
 Parker Duofold from 1927-1929
 Eversharp Skyline from 1941-1948
 Parker Parkette Deluxe from 3rd quarter 1937
 Sheaffer Fineline from 1947-1955

 The silver and gold pen in the middle is my Danitrio Tactical Carry II. This color and checkered finish is a prototype and currently there are only 2 of these in this finish.

 Here is a better (not taken by me) picture:





 Not shown here is a bottle of Noodler's Aircorp Blue-Black ink and a Sheaffer Viewpoint Calligraphy set (3 pens).


----------



## milkpowder

I've suddenly fallen in love with the Parker 51... Determined to track a couple down. The partially hidden nib is just so nice.

 What a beauty!!!

















 I'm going to faint...


----------



## Thelonious Monk

i love fountain pens. unfortunately, i have very very terrible handwriting. i write in chicken scratch. however, i keep a great fountain pen for adding notes to music...






 can't be bothered to go bust it out and take pictures right now, but there it is- rhodium/ebony beauty. never dies on me. i can really glide accross a score to add fingerings, breath marks, phrase marks, etc...

 in short, if i didnt have this thing, my music sheets wouldn't be covered in black!


----------



## milkpowder

Cd'A make nice pens! I used to have one of their ballpoints... They write exceptionally well and I'm sure their FPs are no exception.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The silver and gold pen in the middle is my Danitrio Tactical Carry II. This color and checkered finish is a prototype and currently there are only 2 of these in this finish._

 

I wonder who might have the only other prototype? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 From left to right: Danitrio Tactical Carry II Prototype in Shiny Finish, Bexley Americana in Sanibel Blue, Danitrio Tactical Carry II Prototype in Matte Finish

 And did somebody mention 51's? Like a pen from another planet!!






 Two 51's and two Hero 100's, which are modern imitation 51's from China. I usually don't like Chinese pens, but I loooove my Heros.

 And milkpowder, the modern 51 LE certainly is a looker, but remember its just a 45 in 51's clothing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best to go vintage for the true 51 writing experience.

 And finally, my happy Pelikan family. They miss their other siblings (M620 Place De La Concorde and Le Grand Place) who had to be sent off to Chartpak 
 for repairs:






 From left to right: Pelikan M760 LE (1988), Pelikan M200 with super smooth Richard Binder 0.6mm stub, Pelikan M800, Pelikan M200, Pelikan M205 Demonstrator.

 And here is a shot I took of the Concorde before I shipped it off. Haven't taken a picture of the Grand Place, but there will be many when it returns:


----------



## milkpowder

Incredible collection there! I love your Pelikans and your 51s.

 I'm watching dozens of 51 sales on eBay. This one is ending the soonest. Watcha think? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...0167&rd=1&rd=1

 and this:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...2464&rd=1&rd=1

 and this one too:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...3592&rd=1&rd=1

 I have no idea which ones are vacumatics or aeromatics. Neither do I know the difference... Apparently, Aeromatics are on the newer 51s so Aeromatic is probably better. I can't tell them apart.

 I want to get a M400/420/425 too because my M600 is so good! M800 might be slightly too big.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Incredible collection there! I love your Pelikans and your 51s.

 I'm watching dozens of 51 sales on eBay. This one is ending the soonest. Watcha think? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...0167&rd=1&rd=1

 and this:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...2464&rd=1&rd=1

 and this one too:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...3592&rd=1&rd=1

 I have no idea which ones are vacumatics or aeromatics. Neither do I know the difference... Apparently, Aeromatics are on the newer 51s so Aeromatic is probably better. I can't tell them apart.

 I want to get a M400/420/425 too because my M600 is so good! M800 might be slightly too big._

 

The first auction of the 51 teal blue looks okay. It is an aerometric filler, which is the "squeeze" filler. Seller is kind of sketchy (which is why I say this only looks "okay" ), and I don't recall ever seeing a 51 with an imprint on the barrel like that. Of course my experience is limited, it may be that Parker did make some 51's with Parker 51 inscribed on the barrel. Its a pity you can't see the inscription on the steel innards, that usually is a good indication of a 51's authenticity. Also you can tell if the 51 is a "special", which was a specific type of 51 that, while similar in design, is considered by many to not be as solid as a standard 51, and thus sells for less.

 The second auction looks _beautiful!!_ First off you have a pen seller with 100% feedback, which is damn near impossible. Lots of great looking shots of this beautiful red 51. Man, I want it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is definitely a genuine aerometric filler 51. The M nib looks gorgeous. They say they have completely disassembled and cleaned the pen, which means it will be good to go straight out of the box.

 The third auction doesn't have enough pictures for me to give a definitive up or down vote. The thing is, on the bay, there are lots of pen deals to be had from sketchy sellers who don't know what they have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All of the above three are aerometric fillers. Aerometrics are, as you said, the later filling mechanism, and generally are the superior filling method (though fans of vacumatics might argue this point). Also it is super easy to clean. You can get the instructions and the full rundown on just about any filling system known to man on Richard Binder's Site, but basically you fill the aerometric by holding it nib down in ink and squeezing the sac until bubbles stop appearing in the ink, waiting about 3 seconds inbetween pumps (usually takes about 4-6 pumps). 

 The vacumatic filling system was in earlier 51's as well as another Parker pen, the Vacumatic (gasp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Vacumatics _typically_ don't age as well as aerometrics, which means that usually a used vacumatic filler will need repair work unless it is specifically noted it has been restored. You fill the vacumatic by removing the pen's blind cap, where you'll find a little "pump". Hold the pen nib down in ink, and pump the little piston until bubbles stop showing in the ink (typically 10-12 pumps). Vacumatics are a bit more difficult to clean, because the suction power isn't as great as on the aeros, so it takes more pumps to suck in water and spit it back out.

 So you've seen the aerometric filler, here is a pic of a vacumatic filler. This is a vac filler on a Parker Vacumatic, but it is the exact same filler system as a 51 vac. See the little piston under the blind cap? Thats how you know is a vacumatic filler:






 And as another note, if you see a 51 described as a Demi model, this is just a slightly smaller 51, or as they used to call it in the less PC hey day of the 51, a "ladies pen". Exactly same quality as a full size 51, just a bit shorter.

 Remember you can always look around the FPN marketplace or the green boards over at www.pentrace.net. A lot of the sellers are in the states, but just about all of them are happy to ship internationally for an extra 8-10USD. I'm always more confident buying from someone on FPN or Pentrace, the same way I'm more confident buying from an established Head-Fi'er.

 Again, my experience is very limited in 51s. This is just what I've gleaned over the past 6-7 months hanging around FPN and reading sites like Richard Binders or www.parker51.com.

 I love my Pelikans, they are currently my favorite pens (although I am loving the new Bexley I just got). The M800 is definitely a large pen, and is heavier then the M200-600, mainly because it has some metal fittings in it. For example, the threads on the piston are metal instead of plastic. I have never held an M1000, I can only imagine how huge that thing is. One day!


----------



## matt fury

Vacumatic and aerometric are two different filling systems. Vacumatic uses a sort of plunger-thing, and the aerometric is a sort of bulb that you squeeze to suck up the ink.

 Collecting-wise, you're probably better off with a vacumatic. Personally, I have a 51 Special that uses an aerometric and I like it a lot better than the vacs I've used. That's me though, there are a ton of vac-diehards out there.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matt fury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vacumatic and aerometric are two different filling systems. Vacumatic uses a sort of plunger-thing, and the aerometric is a sort of bulb that you squeeze to suck up the ink.

 Collecting-wise, you're probably better off with a vacumatic. Personally, I have a 51 Special that uses an aerometric and I like it a lot better than the vacs I've used. That's me though, there are a ton of vac-diehards out there._

 

x2. Most of the more "collectible" 51s are vac fillers, by which I mean double jewels, rare colors, etc. I am pretty sure there is an aero flighter though, which is highly collectible. 

 But again, IMO, and as matt fury said, the aero is better for everyday use.


----------



## matt fury

Sorry, my p&s can't macro for crap, but here are some of my pens. These are all vintage..

 Here's a Parker 51 Special that I got from my grandma...Great writer, can always count on it.






 A Parker Vacumatic Duofold...they call the series vacumatics, but this is one of the cheaper button-fills.






 On the left an Eversharp Skyline, with a nice fine flex and on the left a Parker Deluxe Challenger...






 Onto the MBs. I have a soft spot in my heart for vintage Mont Blancs. They write in a totally different manner than their modern counterparts, and many have just incredible flex nibs.

 A Mont Blanc 142G. Technicaly a ladies pen, but I like the combination of size and heft. I have 2 of these actually..






 Here's an early 146. This is the export version, which says "Masterpiece" on the ring instead of "Meiserstuck." One is harder to find than the other. I forget which, but I have one of each. These 146s each have just awesome flex to the nibs. One is an OB and probably my favorite writer ever.






 Here's the 142G next to the 146.






 And here are my two vintage 146s strafing a modern 146. Check out the size difference.






 A 214..button fill, as opposed to most MBs which are piston..






 And now in coral, from the land of the Danes.. 






 A 234 1/2 G






 And now a blurry shot so you can see the cap imprint..






 MB 344






 Something of a rarity..a Mont Blanc 422 Stylograph. The damn star fell out of the cap somehow, but it actually writes really well.






 A 324. With the great "Simplo Montblanc" imprint on the barrel...Hard to capture with my camera, though. Another button-fill.






 Good imprint and outline-star on the cap. The other side of the cap is engraved "MERCEDES"






 A modern MB Boheme. Nice oblique nib.





 A vintage Pelikan. I forget the model..






 And finally, a very early cartridge fill Waterman. Uses a glass cartridge. I love the look of it, no idea how it writes though.






 Here's a group shot of these pens and a couple others...





 OK, that's all for now. I hope you enjoyed looking at them. It's a little depressing, cause taking these pictures made me realize the nice headphones I could own instead...


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matt fury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, that's all for now. I hope you enjoyed looking at them. It's a little depressing, cause taking these pictures made me realize the nice headphones I could own instead... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow, you have a _beautiful_ collection of vintage MBs. I know very little about vintage MBs, but I'm trying to learn. It was fun looking at your pictures!

 If I had to venture a quick guess, I'd say that Pelikan is a 120 or 140.


----------



## milkpowder

Just emailed seller about this one: http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/fo...howtopic=23971

 The price is fair and consistent with the typical eBay.co.uk closing values. Of course, it's not completely original because the sac had been replaced. Maybe that would put off serious collectors.

 Lots of nice 51s here! http://www.wetinc.com/pens/51%20Aero...tml#anchor1801

 I want one of those burgundy gold-filled ones too, but I don't want to be suddenly spending loads of pens
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 matt fury: Impressive collection there! I heard that vintage MBs are much better than current ones.


----------



## mrarroyo

Amazing the prices they are getting for the Parker 51. I wonder how much the set in pic below would sell for? (not that I am selling it was a gift from the original owner, my wife's uncle). Click on the thumbnail to view the full size pic.





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just emailed seller about this one: http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/fo...howtopic=23971

 The price is fair and consistent with the typical eBay.co.uk closing values. Of course, it's not completely original because the sac had been replaced. Maybe that would put off serious collectors.

 Lots of nice 51s here! http://www.wetinc.com/pens/51%20Aero...tml#anchor1801

 I want one of those burgundy gold-filled ones too, but I don't want to be suddenly spending loads of pens
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 matt fury: Impressive collection there! I heard that vintage MBs are much better than current ones._


----------



## milkpowder

Honestly, I wouldn't know: I only discovered the beauty of these Parker 51s yesterday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is that colour called? Dove grey? Navy grey? Very nice nevertheless.

 EDIT: had a look around Wet Inc. Pens. Looks like a NOS Aerometric, Lustraloy one will cost around 170USD. Expect to pay mid-200 to 300+ for one of those gold-filled ones. That said, buying from a dealer is always more experience than dealing directly with a private seller. I guess you pay a substantial premium for their expertise.

 A restored one costs about 90-100+ from this "dealer" http://www.parker51.com/gpage1.html6.html


----------



## dwchin

This is a great thread with great photography. Some of those photos were making me seriously jealous. There's something about a good pen that's really special. I'm a stickler for Lamy pens, and my favorite inks are Private Reserve, Aurora (great, deep basic black), and of course Noodler's.


----------



## milkpowder

Finally secured a Parker 51!


----------



## matt fury

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just emailed seller about this one: 
 
 matt fury: Impressive collectio...st/2664048][img]/img/forum/go_quote.gif[/img] 
Wow, you have a beautiful collection of vintage MBs. I know very little about vintage MBs, but I'm trying to learn. It was fun looking at your pictures!

 If I had to venture a quick guess, I'd say that Pelikan is a 120 or 140.
_
_


Thanks too. I think MB history is pretty fascinating, but its not nearly as well documented (especially online) as, say, Parker"s.

 Youre right, its either a 120 or a 140. Theres something wrong with the filler though, and I never got around to returning it to the seller for repair. Its a shame, as its got a nice flexy oblique nib iirc._


----------



## wanderman

does anyone know where I can find a pen that has a line thickness close to that of a .5mm pencil despite the ink bleed?


----------



## vibin247

I just bought a Cross ATX fountain pen in Basalt Black online direct from them, in which I probably paid too much for, but I really like to start writing longhand more in my Moleskines. It's definitely going to be my daily pen, though I'd hate to lose it. Cross has been a part of my family for years, notably with my mother, in which she still uses her 18k Century ballpoint that my father gave her for her college graduation over 25 years ago.






 After a while I'd like to get a Mont Blanc Meisterstuck Le Grand 146 or 149, a big jump in price, but I'm willing to shell out and keep it as a future family heirloom.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally secured a Parker 51!_

 

Grats! Be sure to let us know how you like it. Nothing feels quite like a 51 does, they are oddly unique writers.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matt fury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Youre right, its either a 120 or a 140. Theres something wrong with the filler though, and I never got around to returning it to the seller for repair. Its a shame, as its got a nice flexy oblique nib iirc._

 

I'm not sure if you know Rick "The Penguin" Propas, but you might could shoot him an email. Pelikans of all models are his specialty: http://www.angelfire.com/mac/penguin0/ And a warning before anyone goes to that webpage: LOTS of really, really kick ass Pelikans, vintage and modern. Sorry about your wallet.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vibin247* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just bought a Cross ATX fountain pen in Basalt Black...

 After a while I'd like to get a Mont Blanc Meisterstuck 146 or Le Grand Platinum, a big jump in price, but I'm willing to shell out and keep it as a future family heirloom._

 

I own a Cross ATX, definitely a great writer, very smooth M nib. Not my cup of tea, so I am selling it, but still, Cross makes fine pens.

 As far as a Meisterstuck goes, you can save yourself a TON of money buying used. The only problem with that is that there are tons of MB fakes out there, so let the buyer beware and all that. If you'd like to read more about learning to discern between fake and real MBs, you can check out the MB forums at www.fountainpennetwork.com. Or you can just do like me and buy Pelikans: nobody fakes Pelikans.


----------



## vibin247

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As far as a Meisterstuck goes, you can save yourself a TON of money buying used. The only problem with that is that there are tons of MB fakes out there, so let the buyer beware and all that. If you'd like to read more about learning to discern between fake and real MBs, you can check out the MB forums at www.fountainpennetwork.com. Or you can just do like me and buy Pelikans: nobody fakes Pelikans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I did get the Medium nib, because I'm starting to write with a lot less weight, since having an embossed look on the paper isn't attractive. Are the vintage Mont Blancs that much better than the new ones? I don't mind buying either, but if I'm taking a risk buying a fake or having to repair the vintage after a little while, then I might as well buy a new one.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vibin247* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did get the Medium nib, because I'm starting to write with a lot less weight, since having an embossed look on the paper isn't attractive. Are the vintage Mont Blancs that much better than the new ones? I don't mind buying either, but if I'm taking a risk buying a fake or having to repair the vintage after a little while, then I might as well buy a new one._

 

There is nothing _wrong_ with modern MBs. The exception to this rule was the dreaded first model 144 released sometime in the 90s. This pen was the sole source of the MB "ink bomb" stories that circulated (pens seemingly bursting with ink for no apparent reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and it was also prone to cracks not only if the pen was dropped, but even if the cap was screwed on too tightly.

 MB gets a bad wrap from some FP enthusiasts because they are no longer a fountain pen company, they are a _luxury goods_ company. A lot of their advertising practices have been looked down upon (i.e. they will pay another company to put MBs in an advertisement for that company's product, in an ad which has nothing to do with FPs, weird stuff like that). So a company that used to stand for quality in a certain field "sells out": that can tend to hurt the original core demographic that kept your company alive for all those years. Think what this community would think if John Grado released some Grado Quiet Comfort 225 Noise Cancelling Headphones, or something to that effect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Modern MBs are great pens. Waaaaaaaay overpriced, of course, but they are luxury items! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't speak for vintage MBs, I have never held one. But from what I've read, they are great pens.


----------



## vibin247

Hmm, maybe I should just get used to my Cross ATX whenever it arrives. It's not that the prestige of owning a Mont Blanc attracts me, I just think it might be perfect for me. Having a Meisterstuck 146 just seems, right. I'll have to own one to really find out though.


----------



## Lisa

My humble collection:






 From left to right:
 Waterman Kultur Christal Demonstrator (that's a 20yrs old pelikan black cartridge in the barrel), Waterman Phileas(fits only waterman carts); Parker Frontier; Pelikan Pelikano Lefthanded; Waterman Audace Enchanted Garden; another Parker Frontier; Waterman Apostrophe Green Marble; Lefthanded Pelikan schoolpen from the 80s, don't know the model.




 Capless
 The Waterman pens:









 Both the Parker Frontiers:






 And such a lovely picture quality.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vibin247* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm, maybe I should just get used to my Cross ATX whenever it arrives. It's not that the prestige of owning a Mont Blanc attracts me, I just think it might be perfect for me. I'm also interested in other makes like Waterman, Shaeffer, and Parker, so I'm not biased. Having a Meisterstuck 146 just seems, right. I'll have to own one to really find out though._

 

There is a certain aura of prestige surrounding Mont Blancs. When I had mine (145P) for a couple of months, I did get a sense of pride and importance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whenever I used it (on a daily basis to take notes in lectures), people would gaze at it and sometimes even comment on how nice it looked. Of course that made me feel good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then came my Pelikan M600 (green). IMO, it offered the same level of quality, but at a much lower pricepoint. I paid 430USD for the 145P and less than half of that for the M600, yet the build quality and level of craftsmanship seemed to be at least as good, if not even better! The M600 did draw a fair amount of attention, but not as much as the Mont Blanc. Neither did most people know what make it was. Nevertheless, I sold the 145P and the M600 has become my one and only pen that I use on a daily basis.

 The P51 I just bought was a Demi Aerometric with a 12k GF cap in Navy Grey, F nib.

 I hope to be able to acquire another P51 within the next day - Vacumatic with a 16k GF cap in Cordovan Brown, F nib.


----------



## matt fury

Nothing wrong with modern Mont Blancs, but I've never been satisified with one bought at full retail. I had, at various points, a new 146, 149 and Boeheme, and I was left with a serious bad taste in my mouth after getting them home and using them. Fine pens, no doubt, but personally, I couldn't rationalize $500 for a new 149 when I could get one in NM condition for half of that, if not less. Plus, NONE of the 3 pens wrote perfectly out of the box. I do love some of the metal bodied variants, but they are tres expensive. I'm also particularly fond of many of the author series pens, especially at the eBay prices. My favorites are the less popular editions & understated editions, such as Voltaire and Dostoevesky. Now that I think of it though, I don't even know which ones have come out in the last few years, since Kafka (love that ****roach nib!). I do have a new 146 that writes very well after being tweaked by Richard Binder, but I got that substantially cheaper than MSRP on eBay.

 Consider also that for less than most new MBs will cost, you can have Nakaya in Japan make you a custom fountain pen, laquered and made for your hand.

 As far as vintage MBs go, they are, as stated before, a totally different animal. Think a vintage Rolex Explorer vs a blinged-out Yachtmaster. It feels more like a quality crafted tool vs the luxury-brand-icon'ness of the new ones. The good examples are in a different league than the new pens, but many of those are either very expensive, very hard to find, or both. If you read a bit and get an idea what you are looking for, and then spend some time hunting on eBay and the boards, you can find some very nice writing & looking examples for under $300 though.

 Vintage MBs are a different animal, and I'd say that the good examples are better

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wanderman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone know where I can find a pen that has a line thickness close to that of a .5mm pencil despite the ink bleed?_

 

A vintage Esterbrook with a firm extra fine should be pretty damn close. Nibs like that were made for accounting & bookkeeping and were surprisingly fine. Paper will have a hand in ink bleed too, though. Esties are pretty cheap, shouldn't cost you more that $30-35 and definitely under $50. Or you can try an extra fine japanese pen, as japanese nibs are generally 1 size finer than US/Euro nibs.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

 I'm not sure if you know Rick "The Penguin" Propas, but you might could shoot him an email. Pelikans of all models are his specialty: http://www.angelfire.com/mac/penguin0/ And a warning before anyone goes to that webpage: LOTS of really, really kick ass Pelikans, vintage and modern. Sorry about your wallet.
_

 

I'll have to check him out, thanks for the tip. That Pelikan (and a couple of the MBs) are due for the chopping block soon, but I need to get it fixed first.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope to be able to acquire another P51 within the next day - Vacumatic with a 16k GF cap in Cordovan Brown, F nib._

 

Cordovan Brown is a great color!


----------



## dwchin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wanderman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone know where I can find a pen that has a line thickness close to that of a .5mm pencil despite the ink bleed?_

 

What price point are you looking for? I have several pens with extra fine nibs that can give a line close to that of a 0.5mm pencil. The Lamys in particular have great extra fine nibs, I think. The Lamy Vista/Safari/Al-Stars with extra fine nibs that I have can do it for under $25 (a great daily wear-and-tear pen). As long as you use a quality extra fine nib with a good, smooth ink that doesn't feather, you can get a line that comes quite close to the 0.5mm pencil.


----------



## wanderman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dwchin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What price point are you looking for? I have several pens with extra fine nibs that can give a line close to that of a 0.5mm pencil. The Lamys in particular have great extra fine nibs, I think. The Lamy Vista/Safari/Al-Stars with extra fine nibs that I have can do it for under $25 (a great daily wear-and-tear pen). As long as you use a quality extra fine nib with a good, smooth ink that doesn't feather, you can get a line that comes quite close to the 0.5mm pencil._

 

as long as it is cheaper the e4's I'll be happy.


----------



## dwchin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wanderman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_as long as it is cheaper the e4's I'll be happy._

 

The Lamy Studio with extra fine nib is very nice. For a pen that's as narrow as a mechanical pencil, I also like the Lamy st with extra fine nib. These are available under $100. As you can tell, I love Lamy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd also highly recommend the Namiki/Pilot Vanishing Point pens. Their fine nibs are close to extra fine, and they have a retractable mechanism. I have seen ones that are upwards of $200, but there are very nice models for around $100-120.

 As far as inks, my personal favorite black ink is Aurora black. No feathering at all, and it's great with an extra fine nib. Noodler's inks are also a solid choice (waterproof, too) as are Private Reserve inks. In fact, Private Reserve Midnight Blues is one of my favorite navy inks, and they have a nice bright American Blue too.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dwchin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Lamy Studio with extra fine nib is very nice. For a pen that's as narrow as a mechanical pencil, I also like the Lamy st with extra fine nib. These are available under $100. As you can tell, I love Lamy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd also high recommend the Namiki/Pilot Vanishing Point pens. Their fine nibs are close to extra fine, and they have a retractable mechanism. I have seen ones that are upwards of $200, but there are very models for around $100-120.

 As far as inks, my personal favorite black ink is Aurora black. No feathering at all, and it's great with an extra fine nib. Noodler's inks are also a solid choice (waterproof, too) as are Private Reserve inks. In fact, Private Reserve Midnight Blues is one of my favorite navy inks, and they have a nice bright American Blue too._

 

I like Lamys too. The Lamy Studio is such an amazing looking pen. I used to have the Lamy Studio Palladium finish, but I sold it because it had a broad sharp italic on it I couldn't write with. I'm looking to getting one of the less expensive Studios, either in the blue or black.

 A second vote for the Namiki/Pilot Vanishing Point. A really, really fantastic pen if the clip doesn't drive you crazy. The clip drove me nuts for a while, but then I realized I've been holding my pen incorrectly since I was a kid, and the Pilot clip actually made me start gripping all my pens properly. I have an M nib which is more like an Western F nib.

 If you do buy a VP, its a good idea to buy one from Richard Binder at www.richardspens.com. He'll test the pen for you and make sure the nib is okay, and if it isn't he is a nibmeister so he can tune it for optimum flow.

 Some of my favorite inks are Private Reserve American Blue, Noodlers Black, Noodlers Ottoman Azure, Noodlers Blue-Black, Waterman Blue Black, and Waterman Florida Blue. I pretty much only write with blues and blacks, though I do own bottles of ink in other colors.


----------



## milkpowder

DAMNIT!! I killed my wallet: went all out on this auction http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...m=140077346618
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=140077346618

 So freakin' beautiful! I'm so proud of my sniping skills. 25 seconds-put in bid -> 10 seconds left put in max...


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DAMNIT!! I killed my wallet: went all out on this auction http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...m=140077346618

 So freakin' beautiful! I'm so proud of my sniping skills. 25 seconds-put in bid -> 10 seconds left put in max..._

 

That is a beautiful 51! Seller knows what they are talking about as well, which is always a good sign. Be sure to tell us how you like the way it writes.


----------



## milkpowder

Thanks... It was so difficult to choose from the pens that this seller had to offer. There were two other of his listings that ended before this one:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Parker-51-F-Pe...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...MakeTrack=true

 Honestly, I was fighting to keep my hands from bidding for those two


----------



## Mrvile

Meh, you guys are too rich for my blood.

 I build my own pens...






















 And a little bit of me in action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl6_pwuN82E









 It's always nice to juxtapose a cheap hobby next to an expensive one!


----------



## jbloudg20

My Valentine's present: My girlfriend was dying to get me something, so we picked out another nice pen that I could cherish through the next nuclear fallout:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...4010&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## milkpowder

Gorgeous. Do you know when it was made?? Terrific price too (1/3 of what I paid for a similar pen just now on eBay.co.uk: Q3 1942 P51 Vac, Blue Diamond, Cordovan Brown, 1/10 16k GF cap, 14k F nib)!


----------



## Hirsch

I had a good day yesterday. Walked into a pen shop and they had some great pens at fire sale pricing. I walked out with a Visconti Van Gogh Maxi, Conklin Word Gauge LE (sterling trim), and Conway Stewart Trafalgar Bicentennial Commemorative Edition. That and a Conklin Rollerball all for less than the list price of the Trafalgar. Pics later when I get a chance.


----------



## matt fury

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hirsch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had a good day yesterday. Walked into a pen shop and they had some great pens at fire sale pricing. I walked out with a Visconti Van Gogh Maxi, Conklin Word Gauge LE (sterling trim), and Conway Stewart Trafalgar Bicentennial Commemorative Edition. That and a Conklin Rollerball all for less than the list price of the Trafalgar. Pics later when I get a chance._

 

Wow, sounds like a helluva day. What pen store was it?


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mrvile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Meh, you guys are too rich for my blood.

 I build my own pens...

 *photos*

 And a little bit of me in action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl6_pwuN82E









 It's always nice to juxtapose a cheap hobby next to an expensive one!_

 

Oh do tell how you do that. I can only do the regular twirl around the thumb + jumping the pen from finger to finger.


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gorgeous. Do you know when it was made?? Terrific price too (1/3 of what I paid for a similar pen just now on eBay.co.uk: Q3 1942 P51 Vac, Blue Diamond, Cordovan Brown, 1/10 16k GF cap, 14k F nib)!_

 

I don't know when it was made, but hopefully I'll have it this week. I liked it because he says it in great condition, and it recently had the diaphragm replaced on it, so hopefully I wont have to worry about for a few years to come.

 I have some researching to do on the 51 in general. 

 any idea on some kind of relatively cheap sleeve I could get to keep it in when not in use?


----------



## Mrvile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh do tell how you do that. I can only do the regular twirl around the thumb + jumping the pen from finger to finger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's cool. Their official names are Thumbaround and Sonic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 It takes a lot of practice plus a lot of help from various members of a pen spinning forum I am part of. Pen spinning seems like one of those things you do when you're bored and you just kind of pick up...nah, it's a lifestyle. We basically eat and breathe pens - I could easily name all the consumer pens anyone in any class is using at any given time.

 Yes, we're nerds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you seriously want to learn more and be sucked into this little pen spinning world of ours, check out the UCPSB. It has a lot of resources and some very skilled spinners to help you out.


----------



## jbloudg20

Although I do not gave it yet, it seems that it may be from the 40's-early 50's or so.

 I'm quite excited! time to go ink shopping!


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although I do not gave it yet, it seems that it may be from the 40's-early 50's or so.

 I'm quite excited! time to go ink shopping!_

 

What ink are you planning on using with it? There's a good "guide" over at FPN for P51s (http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/fo...howtopic=22427) I think the general idea is not to use inks that are permanent, scented, waterproof or very saturated so as to prolong the life of the life of the pen and not have to clean it out very often. This is especially true for valuable/collectable ones. I think I'm going to stick to basic ones like Visconti Royal Blue, Pelikan Brilliant Black, Waterman Florida Blue and Mont Blanc Black. I think I might get myself a bottle of Noodlers Ottoman Azure since it looks pretty nice. Might also grab one of those Aurora Blacks and experiment with some Noodlers.


----------



## Anarchy965

I've been tempted to buy myself a nice mont blanc fountain pen like the W.A. Mozart several times over the past year, but I can't find a good place to buy them. Can someone recommend a good place to by them online?


----------



## Hirsch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matt fury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, sounds like a helluva day. What pen store was it?_

 

Bertram's Inkwell. They have a "clearance" case in the store that sometimes shows up with some incredible pens.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Anarchy965* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been tempted to buy myself a nice mont blanc fountain pen like the W.A. Mozart several times over the past year, but I can't find a good place to buy them. Can someone recommend a good place to by them online?_

 

Yet another reason some FP fans are prone to disliking Montblanc: technically MB does not allow authorized retailers to sell MBs on the internet. Don't get me wrong, they do, but they make you jump through a couple of hoops to get a price quote (usually just giving them your email address so they can mail it to you or call them). Having said that you could give www.worldlux.com a shot. Best bet might be going into a b&m mb boutique though, if there is one in your area. 

 I don't want anyone to think I do not like Montblanc pens, because I really do. I think their LEs are, frankly, some of the most beautiful things I have ever seen in my entire life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't really have the cash to go around buying MB LEs, but I did buy a small book/catalog for $20 on eBay that has pictures and production numbers of all their LEs since 1994. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It'll have to do for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As to the what ink to use in 51 vac questions, its a point of debate over at FPN. Almost everyone agrees that Waterman Florida Blue and Waterman Blue-Black are great inks, safe for any pen, and IMO they are beautiful as well. Some folks say, however, that Waterman inks begin to fade or lose their color after just several years on paper, which is disheartening. So I just use Waterman for everyday note taking and work purposes. My favorite permanent ink is still good old Noodlers Black, though I also love Noodlers Legal Lapis. But I also love the rich, super saturation of PR blues. Mmmmm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Collecting inks is as bad as collecting pens!!


----------



## matt fury

Best place to buy a new MB is Fountain Pen Hospital. They don't advertise their MB prices, but if you call them they'll give you their price, which I believe is about 10% off retail. Something around their. Not a tremendously good deal, but the best you'll find.


----------



## dwchin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As to the what ink to use in 51 vac questions, its a point of debate over at FPN. Almost everyone agrees that Waterman Florida Blue and Waterman Blue-Black are great inks, safe for any pen, and IMO they are beautiful as well. Some folks say, however, that Waterman inks begin to fade or lose their color after just several years on paper, which is disheartening. So I just use Waterman for everyday note taking and work purposes. My favorite permanent ink is still good old Noodlers Black, though I also love Noodlers Legal Lapis. But I also love the rich, super saturation of PR blues. Mmmmm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

For what it's worth, I've successfully used Aurora Black and Noodler's Manhattan Blue (another one of my favorite dark blues) in a Parker 51. No problems there, but results seem to vary according to FPN. Certain pens are pickier than others


----------



## Jahn

you know, this weekend i had to totally scour my place for all our pens and markers, since my kid found one on sunday and went to TOWN on our furniture (Thank You, Magic Eraser! Amazingly it got everything off!).

 Imagine my shock when we filled a shoebox to the brim with all these crappy pens and mechanical pencils and sharpies and No2s and the like. I think my goal this week will be to whittle away at the stash and only keep the working stuff, and then see where to go from there. What fun!


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dwchin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For what it's worth, I've successfully used Aurora Black and Noodler's Manhattan Blue (another one of my favorite dark blues) in a Parker 51. No problems there, but results seem to vary according to FPN. Certain pens are pickier than others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is true, different pens even of the same model can vary wildly as to what ink they like. I have used Noodlers Legal Lapis in my aerometrics with great success.


----------



## jbloudg20

I picked up some Waterman blue/black last night for my new 51, as well as a few goodies, that I'll post once they arrive.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I picked up some Waterman blue/black last night for my new 51, as well as a few goodies, that I'll post once they arrive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I really like Waterman's take on the blue/black. Much more blue then Noodlers Blue/Black. Personally I have to own both of them though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Inks I've recently ordered are Noodlers Lexington Grey and Noodlers Zhivago, two of the "bulletproof" inks. I've never written with a grey ink before, not sure if I'll like it or not. I also ordered some of the Noodlers "American Eel" inks, which supposedly lubricate piston filling pens like Pelikans. 

 I recently bought a Pelikan M760 from 1988, and that piston needs some lubrication!! It screeches up the side of the pen, I probably shouldn't even be turning it. I ordered some 100% silicon lubricant along with the inks above. After I get it moving good again I'm going to fill it with some of the American Eel inks to see how they work out.


----------



## vibin247

So I'm browsing eBay looking for used Mont Blancs (yes, I've heard the warnings), and I find a seller selling a "new" Meisterstuck 146 *LINK*

 Giddy, I sent a message asking if there was a reserve price and so forth. After a response, there was a no on the reserve price. I also asked for some close-up pictures, and got these:



















































 I already put in a bid, so if I win and if it is indeed a fake, then I'm stuck with it. Perhaps I'll never figure out if it is an impostor (maybe take it to the closest MB dealer around and ask =) But anyway, what do you guys think? Anyone spot a tell-tale sign of forgery?


----------



## matt fury

I see no telltale signs of a fake. Most fakes you'll find on eBay are blatant and wouldn't fool anyone. Judging from the guys past auctions also, I'd bet you're ok. Pay with PayPal to cover your ass if you're worried.


----------



## milkpowder

Looks real to me too. Still think the platinum trim ones look much nicer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am I right in saying that the 145 was the replacement for the 146? Does anyone know what changed?


----------



## milkpowder

OMG, my P51 arrived! It's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !! Will post pictures and specs later... filled it up with Visconti Blue right away and wow!


----------



## matt fury

145 is the Chopin, 146 is still in production. The Chopin is smaller, AFAIK.


----------



## milkpowder

Silly me, got mixed up with the 144 Classique, which the 145 Chopin replaced. 146 is the LeGrand... A one minute search on google told me that the 144 was snap-cap instead of screw.


----------



## vibin247

From what I understand, the 145 replaced the 144, though I've seen online retailers like Swisher Pens still selling the 144 new. The Chopin is also little bigger. If I was desperate, I would've gone for the 145 =)


----------



## milkpowder

Didn't have good enough light, so these are as good as my efforts can possibly get. As a result the colour of the Cordovan Brown body doesn't really reveal itself in its magnficent glory
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Some of the pictures were mildly PS'ed to bring out the colours. Still, the brown is a darker in the pictures than it is in bright white light.

_Date of manufacture:_ 1942 Q3
_Model:_ Parker "51"
_Filling System:_ Vacumatic
_Nib:_ 14k Gold, iridium tip, fine
_Cap:_ 'Blue Diamond', Inscription-1/10 16K GOLD FILLED [next line] MADE IN U.S.A., pearlescent cap jewel, 4-line-1-space pattern
_Barrel:_ Inscription- PARKER "51" 2. [next line] MADE IN U.S.A., Cordovan Brown
 Length: 13.7cm (capped), 12.6cm (uncapped), 14.9cm (posted)


----------



## mrarroyo

Very nice pen you have there milkpowder. Enjoy it.


----------



## jjhatfield

Hey Milkpowder, did you buy that one from Dennis (DWL)? The description looks like the way he writes in his FS posts. He is a fantastic guy to deal with, really knows his 51s.


----------



## vagarach

Wow, that is impressive! What a fine instrument it must be, congrats! I however, stick with my disposable japanese uniball pens, since I lack the one true requirement for owning a real pen: neat handwriting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also, being a student of mathematics, I'm usually using greek letters and writing equations rather than writing long, flowing scripts of literary magnificence, so it all works out in the end.


----------



## milkpowder

Thanks guys! It writes very well. I must say it is quite a wet writer; the ink flow is effortless and never misses a stroke. I added three more pictures (three after the second picture are new).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Milkpowder, did you buy that one from Dennis (DWL)? The description looks like the way he writes in his FS posts. He is a fantastic guy to deal with, really knows his 51s._

 

Nope. This one was bought off eBay.co.uk I wrote the description myself with the help of the seller's listing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do however have another Parker "51" coming which I bought from FPN member gene. It's a Demi-Aerometric with a 12k GF cap in navy gray... 
 I see Dennis's "51" which he's selling atm. it's a 1946 3Q "51" Blue Diamond in Black. One more "51" can't hurt, although I really want one of those Parker Vacumatics... I'll let someone else buy DWL's "51".


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys! It writes very well. I must say it is quite a wet writer; the ink flow is effortless and never misses a stroke. I added three more pictures (three after the second picture are new).


 Nope. This one was bought off eBay.co.uk I wrote the description myself with the help of the seller's listing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do however have another Parker "51" coming which I bought from FPN member gene. It's a Demi-Aerometric with a 12k GF cap in navy gray... 
 I see Dennis's "51" which he's selling atm. it's a 1946 3Q "51" Blue Diamond in Black. One more "51" can't hurt, although I really want one of those Parker Vacumatics... I'll let someone else buy DWL's "51".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh yeah thats right, I realized after I posted that pen looked just like the one from the eBay auction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've sold pens to gene before, he's a good guy. Like me he is still a relative FP newb, so like me he is buying and selling lots of pens.

 And yes, it has taken me a while to learn to just let certain pens go when I see them for sale, especially 51s! There will always be another batch of 51s for sale next week, you know what I mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another seller I've heard good things about for 51s (not sure if he was mentioned in this thread yet) is www.wetinc.com/pens. More expensive then your typical individual seller, but his site is at least worth a gander for the drool-potential. 

 He has a 51 aero flighter right now for sale for $325. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which actually isn't a bad price for a flighter, just way outta my league! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Direct Link To Flighter


----------



## milkpowder

double!


----------



## milkpowder

Yeah, Wet Inc have some incredible pens for sale. I'm salivating over this near-mint double jeweled 1945 P51 Vac in Buckskin Beige... too bad it's $550!!


----------



## plainsong

I've got this one. I guess that doesn't make me enough a pen-snob, but I thought it was nice.


----------



## KevC

Wow. I've always wanted a Mont Blanc pen. It's one of those financial "milestones"... if I'm able to buy one without batting an eye, I feel like I've achieved something in terms of career/money. Now the Mont Blanc Meisterstuck 145 is my dream pen... but I'm sure I can settle for something newer and just as nice.

 But back to my reality, not going to dump that much money on a pen... JUST yet.

 Lamy intrigues me. I'm thinking of purchasing one. Or two. A black safari for school use, and a Palladium Studio for the times when I need to go to a ****tail party and write stuff on the back of business cards. What do you think? Where can I stock up on ink for these?

 //edit: And now this is where I show my pen newbie-ness... I see people talking about buying bottles of ink. I always thought you put ink inside the pen, instead of dipping it ala "the olden days". I wouldn't mind trying either. But I don't know what these Lamy pens use! Help!


----------



## dwchin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KevC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But back to my reality, not going to dump that much money on a pen... JUST yet.

 Lamy intrigues me. I'm thinking of purchasing one. Or two. A black safari for school use, and a Palladium Studio for the times when I need to go to a ****tail party and write stuff on the back of business cards. What do you think? Where can I stock up on ink for these?

 //edit: And now this is where I show my pen newbie-ness... I see people talking about buying bottles of ink. I always thought you put ink inside the pen, instead of dipping it ala "the olden days". I wouldn't mind trying either. But I don't know what these Lamy pens use! Help!_

 

About the Lamy pens: 

 Most, if not all, Lamy fountain pens can take either ink cartridges or a converter, which is basically a refillable ink cartridge (using bottled ink). You place the cartridge or converter inside the barrel of the pen, screw it back together, and you're ready to go. I use the converter 98% of the time because I like to try different inks and because Lamys work best with Lamy-brand cartridges, making it more difficult to substitute any ink you like. As I mentioned before, my favorite bottle inks are Aurora, Private Reserve, and Noodler's, all of which work great in a Lamy pen. Actually, Private Reserve also makes standard cartridges (a great choice if you like the convenience but want great colors). However, I'm pretty sure the Private Reserve cartridges won't fit the Lamy pens. 

 The Safari is a wonderful pen for people just starting out. I use a Vista or an Al-Star (same pen, just different look/material) almost daily at work, just because they're so durable and reliable. You can certainly start using cartridges with your pen, as it'll be the most convenient, but experimenting with different inks is just as fun as auditioning a new pair of headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can probably pick up a Vista or Safari for $18-22 (Al-Stars for maybe $25) and a bottle of ink just to get started. It's definitely an affordable way to get into fountain pens.


----------



## matt fury

I hella lost my Safari, but that's ok since it skipped a bit and I was looking to replace it anyway. I still think it's a great pen, and for $20 you don't wanna kill yourself if something happens to it.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matt fury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hella lost my Safari, but that's ok since it skipped a bit and I was looking to replace it anyway. I still think it's a great pen, and for $20 you don't wanna kill yourself if something happens to it._

 

True. The Safari is cheap enough not to worry about too much. It's also very well made. I just think it lacks some some class
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That said, I still occasionally use it in lectures although I find the steel nib a bit stiff.


----------



## lowmagnet

I use a Staedtler Mars Pro with a 0.25 tip. I also use Sakura Pigma pens in various sizes. The only thing I put significant money into is the writing surface, which is a Moleskine Journal book. It has got smooth paper that doesn't bleed through, and a nice cover that makes it easy to write anywhere and keep my notes protected.

 I used to have a Rapidograph 0.01, and I shudder to think of y'all refilling/cleaning those fountain pens. Nothing I ever want to go through again. Pressurised cartridges and porous nib fan here


----------



## vibin247

Well, I won the Meisterstuck 146 for a total of $190.38. I also ordered a Piquadro 1-Pen case and a bottle of Noodler's Black from Swisher Pens. Now I can't hardly wait for all 3 items! I'll post some photos of the pen when it arrives and some test writings in the next coming days. I'm craving a Omas Bologna in Black and Palladium as well, but that's not going to be for a long while.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vibin247* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I won the Meisterstuck 146 for a total of $190.38. I also ordered a Piquadro 1-Pen case and a bottle of Noodler's Black from Swisher Pens. Now I can't hardly wait for all 3 items! I'll post some photos of the pen when it arrives and some test writings in the next coming days. I'm craving a Omas Bologna in Black and Palladium as well, but that's not going to be for a long while._

 

Congratulations! That is a great deal on the 146. Be sure to let us know what you think once it arrives. Noodlers Black is my personal favorite black color, though I'm warming up to Noodlers Zhivago (which is black with slight green undertones).


----------



## didwlgh

wow.
 first time seeing a pen-fi thread.
 will be posting some of mine soon too- sometime today or tomorrow i guess.
 so glad there are fellow head-fiers into this!!!


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congratulations! That is a great deal on the 146. Be sure to let us know what you think once it arrives. Noodlers Black is my personal favorite black color, though I'm warming up to Noodlers Zhivago (which is black with slight green undertones)._

 

How dark is this ink? I'm looking for a very dark green. Is the Zhivago anything like the one displayed on this page? The sample on thewritingdesk.co.uk looks quite olive to me. Would you mind posting a short sample of the ink?


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How dark is this ink? I'm looking for a very dark green. Is the Zhivago anything like the one displayed on this page? The sample on thewritingdesk.co.uk looks quite olive to me. Would you mind posting a short sample of the ink?_

 

The ink appears much, much darker to me then the olive-ish color in that picture on the linked page. Really its just about 100% black, with just the tiniest faintest undertones of green. I am at work right now, so I cannot take any pictures specifically of the ink, but check out these pictures I recently posted on FPN. Scroll to the bottom of this thread, the pictures are close ups of my M760. The writing in that pictures is done in Noodlers Zhivago. You can see how black it looks. Only when I get my eye really close to the page can I see the green, or when I blink while looking at it the proper lighting can reveal the green undertones.

 I have also heard that Noodlers Aircorp Blue-Black is actually Green-Black. I have never used this ink myself.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The ink appears much, much darker to me then the olive-ish color in that picture on the linked page. Really its just about 100% black, with just the tiniest faintest undertones of green. I am at work right now, so I cannot take any pictures specifically of the ink, but check out these pictures I recently posted on FPN. Scroll to the bottom of this thread, the pictures are close ups of my M760. The writing in that pictures is done in Noodlers Zhivago. You can see how black it looks. Only when I get my eye really close to the page can I see the green, or when I blink while looking at it the proper lighting can reveal the green undertones.

 I have also heard that Noodlers Aircorp Blue-Black is actually Green-Black. I have never used this ink myself._

 

You know what? I am looking at some scribblings in Zhivago right now and I do have to say it does clearly look like a very dark olive green; not quite as black as I was making out before.

 Either way this is a very cool color, very saturated if you are into that kind of thing.


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I have also heard that Noodlers Aircorp Blue-Black is actually Green-Black. I have never used this ink myself._

 

Noodler's Aircorp Blue-Black is my favorite ink. It is very nearly black but you can tell its slightly green. Beautiful color. 

 I added a review of it to the bottom of this thread on FPN http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/fo...showtopic=1506


----------



## milkpowder

Must resist the temptation... Getting a bottle of Zhivago would run me another 10 quid, a seemingly measly sum of money but actually surprisingly significant amount for a hobby-money-depleted (violin, headphones, pens) university student. It will be at least another couple of days before I'll be able to accumulate some hobby money again. Then I'll get more stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks guitarman19853. I'm looking for a green that will look green at first glance. Zhivago looks to be more green than the Aircorp Blue-Black. Also considering the MB Racing Green.

 I'm also interested in a nice brown/dark-red ink (also quite rich and dark, but noticeably brown). Any recommendations? Looking at PR Chocolat, Copper Burst and Noodlers Red-Black.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm also interested in a nice brown/dark-red ink (also quite rich and dark, but noticeably brown). Any recommendations? Looking at PR Chocolat, Copper Burst and Noodlers Red-Black._

 


 FPN Galileo Brown is very red-brown to my eyes, might be just what you are looking for. Unfortunately it seems like the shipping of the FPN ink has ground to a halt for one reason or another. 

 I've only written with Noodlers Red-Black once, it also seemed... well brown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have heard wonderful things about PR Chocolat and Copper Burst, but I have never written with them myself. Mmmm, methinks another ink buying spree is nigh.


----------



## milkpowder

I'm tempted to buy lots of different inks, but I only have 4 fountain pens (still waiting on one) and have heard that flushing Vacumatics and Aerometrics is a real pain in the butt so I'm very reluctant to switch inks continuously. I really want a dark green and dark brown/red ink. After that, I'm done for the time being...


----------



## jbloudg20

I snagged (hopefully) a new workhorse pen on the bay yesterday, so once it all comes in, ill have a little photoshoot.


----------



## ChickenGod

Are there any good pens around $30-60? I don't want to spend a LOT on just a pen. This will be my only pen and I want it to last a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also, what inks do you guys recommend?

 MAX is $85 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking of the Cross Apogee Medalist or Cross Century II Medalist.

 If not, pick something similar to that style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. thanks!

 What does B, F, and M mean? And what is a cross-piston converter?

 I don't feel like buying ink cartridges so how do i use bottled ink?

 Does it stand for Bold Fine Medium? Hmm, maybe medium or fine will be good for me... Probably medium because thats usually the size i write.


----------



## milkpowder

This is by far the best site for all fountain pen enthusiasts, inexperienced or expert: http://www.richardspens.com/ -> Reference Info

 Click on "Fountain Pen Filling Systems" for info on all the common ways to refill different types of fountain pens.

 B, F, M do indded mean bold, fine and medium respectively. Probably an insult to your intellect, but it refers to the thickness of the line which indirectly affects the size of your writing.

 For $85, you could get just about get a nice Parker "51" Aerometric with a Lustraloy cap. eBay is your best bet. Also have a look at the Marketplace on FountainPenNetwork.com


----------



## ChickenGod

Do you recommend any of the pens I listed? Hm.. okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll check that out. I don't really trust eBay... I've had many bad experiences.


----------



## colonelkernel8

I am sorry to crap on the thread. But what the hell?! If you spend $100-$750+ on a pen, there is something fundamentally wrong with you. Unless you are a "collector" and/or trying to start a museum, then spending that kind of money on a writing utensil is ridiculous, absolutely ridiculous. The writing on the page is going to look the same, regardless, and if you can tell the difference, or would even care enough to distinguish the difference, then there is another flaw in your mindset. Is a signature any less of a signature if it was written with a $1000 dollar pen or a $8 pen? No. Is any kind of writing, script or text reliant on what type of pen you use? No. Is a legal document less legitimate if it is written with a $0.50 BIC? NO. 

 Sorry to offend, but I consider an obsession with pens as depraved as a foot fetish. Thats my 2 cents.

 There is certainly a level of truth to spending something like $30-$40 on a pen purely for really good functionality and writing quality, but anything over that is stupid. A handmade solid gold nub? Why?

 Spend your money on something useful.


----------



## ChickenGod

Fountain pens give a whole different level of feeling that you simply can't get out of an ordinary BIC pen.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Understandable, I am not bashing fountain pens, and I find it completely plausable that a fountain pen is superior in feel and functionality.

 I am bashing spending fantastic sums of cash on fountain pens.


----------



## ChickenGod

I do not get that either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Well, I guess people like the way they feeling and stuff... I am only getting one $50-$80 fountain pen as a keepsake and a special writing tool and that is it! I'd rather spend more money on headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChickenGod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do not get that either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Well, I guess people like the way they feeling and stuff... I am only getting one $50-$80 fountain pen as a keepsake and a special writing tool and that is it! I'd rather spend more money on headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

amen.


----------



## shigzeo

yonks ago, highschool it was when the three kids who may have been the outcasts of our school went from arm-wrestling in computer programming (right) to pen twirling. i was president since i was the first to make the 360 degree full circle there and back again move. i could do finger shuffle, thumb top spin up to 5x revolutions if used with cheap bic, wrist wrap and the loop jump consistently. 

 we got a picture in the yearbook but everyone was too embarassed so only myself and a guy who was not good enough to be part of the club joined... a good but unfortunate memory as it could have been so much better if only my mates had not jumped out. (we also had a floor-sliding club [same three]. we would run down the hallway [linoleum] and jump out horizontally, land on our chests and slide up to a recorded 10 metres. we were outcasts, but when we did this trick, we were the cream of the crop... the entire school parted for us like gangsters popping into a cafe).

 now, i have mont blanc which i would never spin, but use for writing important letters or stories. it is like my lucky bat cover for table tennis.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Spend your money on something useful._

 

Like an Audiflex Gold Plus Interconnect?


----------



## milkpowder

It's mainly the sensation while writing that makes fountain pens what they are. It's a completely different experience and different makes have their own particular feel when the nib touches the paper. All in all, fountain pens have become a luxury item. $200 or even $5k for a pen is not a lot to some of us just like you can spend at least the same amount on a pair of headphones.

 The whole philosphy behind FPs is completely different compared to headphone/music listening and it varies depending on the value and rarity of the FP. Expensive collectable fountain pens are never ever used (in some cases not even inked!) so they're regarded as more a piece of rare art than a utensil. Cheaper fountain pens are used on a daily basis although even cheap fountain pens can be collectable and look nice. That said, the point at which cheap becomes expensive is highly subjective and personal.

 For example, I would have no problems spending a few hundred on a pen and using it on a daily basis. However, I _wouldn't_ use a pen that cost me $700 simply because that is the point when I start thinking it's getting expensive. The $700 pen would probably be sitting on my table in a glass box or something. Wealthier people would probably use rare/vintage pens that are valued at ~$1k on a daily basis and leave their $5k or $10k pens in the display cabinet. You are right in saying that a $5k pen would probably put down ink in exactly the same way as a $200 pen, but you are in no position to judge what others spend their money on let alone insult their hobby if you're not completely sure of their personal values, spending habits, financial standing, etc...

 There's a much greater emphasis on aesthetics in fountain pen users than headphone users. Fountain pens are valued not necessarily by how they write, but more by what they're made of and how much time and effort was required to handcraft it. Headphones on the other hand, however cheap, rare or expensive, are meant to be used and rarely put inside a glass box on display. They're _[edit: valued]_ by of how they function (ie how they sound) and to some extent its rarity. No one really buys headphones purely based on looks like people do with fountain pens. All in all, we enjoy headphones and fountain pens in different ways so let's be more diplomatic.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's mainly the sensation while writing that makes fountain pens what they are. It's a completely different experience and different makes have their own particular feel when the nib touches the paper. All in all, fountain pens have become a luxury item. $200 or even $5k for a pen is not a lot to some of us just like you can spend at least the same amount on a pair of headphones.

 The whole philosphy behind FPs is completely different compared to headphone/music listening and it varies depending on the value and rarity of the FP. Expensive collectable fountain pens are never ever used (in some cases not even inked!) so they're regarded as more a piece of rare art than a utensil. Cheaper fountain pens are used on a daily basis although even cheap fountain pens can be collectable and look nice. That said, the point at which cheap becomes expensive is highly subjective and personal.

 For example, I would have no problems spending a few hundred on a pen and using it on a daily basis. However, I wouldn't use a pen that cost me $700 simply because that is the point when I start thinking it's getting expensive. The $700 pen would probably be sitting on my table in a glass box or something. Wealthier people would probably use rare/vintage pens that are valued at ~$1k on a daily basis and leave their $5k or $10k pens in the display cabinet. You are right in saying that a $5k pen would probably put down ink in exactly the same way as a $200 pen, but you are in no position to judge what others spend their money on let alone insult their hobby if you're not completely sure of their personal values, spending habits, financial standing, etc...

 There's a much greater emphasis on aesthetics in fountain pen users than headphone users. Fountain pens are valued not necessarily by how they write, but more by what they're made of and how much time and effort was required to handcraft it. Headphones on the other hand, however cheap, rare or expensive, are meant to be used and rarely put inside a glass box on display. They're by of how they function (ie how they sound) and to some extent its rarity. No one really buys headphones purely based on looks like people do with fountain pens. All in all, we enjoy headphones and fountain pens in different ways so let's be more diplomatic_

 

Beautifully put.

 For me, fountain pens are either one of two things: in the case of modern pens, they are functional art. In the case of vintage pens, they are functional art as well as a piece of history. There is something very cool about writing with a pen twice as old as you are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At this point, all of my pens are users. However, I get lots of pleasure just going through my pen case, picking up and examining pens, marvelling at the filling mechanism, the finish, the hard work that went into it.


----------



## matt fury

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like an Audiflex Gold Plus Interconnect? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

+1

 Nice to meet you, pot.

 Anyway, I'd still write with a $700 pen. That's still in the range of things like Mont Blanc Writer Series, for example, and as nice as those pens are, they aren't so nicee as to never be inked. I think the MB Patron of the Arts series is where you start getting into the "Not really for writing" segment.


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am sorry to crap on the thread. But what the hell?! If you spend $100-$750+ on a pen, there is something fundamentally wrong with you. Unless you are a "collector" and/or trying to start a museum, then spending that kind of money on a writing utensil is ridiculous, absolutely ridiculous. The writing on the page is going to look the same, regardless, and if you can tell the difference, or would even care enough to distinguish the difference, then there is another flaw in your mindset. Is a signature any less of a signature if it was written with a $1000 dollar pen or a $8 pen? No. Is any kind of writing, script or text reliant on what type of pen you use? No. Is a legal document less legitimate if it is written with a $0.50 BIC? NO. 

 Sorry to offend, but I consider an obsession with pens as depraved as a foot fetish. Thats my 2 cents.

 There is certainly a level of truth to spending something like $30-$40 on a pen purely for really good functionality and writing quality, but anything over that is stupid. A handmade solid gold nub? Why?

 Spend your money on something useful._

 

Although I have yet to spend some serious money on a pen, there is somehting fundamentally wrong with what you are saying.

 Why are you on Head-Fi? 'anything more than the $20 KSC75, which has pretty good quality, is a bit stupid.' 

 You have your hobby, we have ours. Leave it be.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matt fury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_+1

 Nice to meet you, pot.

 Anyway, I'd still write with a $700 pen. That's still in the range of things like Mont Blanc Writer Series, for example, and as nice as those pens are, they aren't so nicee as to never be inked. I think the MB Patron of the Arts series is where you start getting into the "Not really for writing" segment._

 

Actually I do have a pen I might not ink for a long time, but not because it is expensive. Its a Pelikan M205 Clear Demo. I love it because I can so clearly see the inner workings of of one of my favorite FPs, and IMO one of the best deals in modern fountain pens, the M200. Once I ink it, bits of ink will get stuck all over it, as is the inevitable case with demos. 

 I'll spend a bit more time with it before the inevitable inking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am also planning on ordering a blue demo from Mr. Binder soon, I'll ink that one immediately.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although I have yet to spend some serious money on a pen, there is somehting fundamentally wrong with what you are saying.

 Why are you on Head-Fi? 'anything more than the $20 KSC75, which has pretty good quality, is a bit stupid.' 

 You have your hobby, we have ours. Leave it be._

 

The problem is, he's arguing from a slightly naive or should I say different point of view. Putting money into a fountain pen won't increase the usability and performance of a fountain pen. The nib, feed and filling mechanism can only be so good, at which point the extra $$$ goes into the materials, fabrication of the body, cap, engravings, exclusivitiy, rarity and other superficial/aesthetic characteristics. So you end up buying a piece of art (or stick of precious metal if it doesn't look very nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and not an increasingly functional pen (no automatic spell checking, voice control/recognition scribing, dynamically adaptable nib size/shape
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). So from a functional point of view, your extra $$$ has been spent in vain.

 When you spend money on headphones, you get sound. If you spend more money on headphones, you get better sound and sometimes better aesthetics/build. If you spend an astronomical amount (say $6k) on a pair of headphones, you get an eargasmic sound whereas the looks might not do them justice. From a pen collector/user's view, you're wasting your money! Why the heck spend so much money on sound when I don't give a crap about it anyway? All I want is a headphone that makes a sound and looks gorgeous! Likewise, we can draw parallels with your (colonelkernel8) comments on a pen collector/user: Why the heck spend so much money on aesthetic and rarity when I don't give a crap about it anyway? All I want is a pen that writes!

 I hope you get the drift...


----------



## uraflit

i never knew there was a "pen-fi" on head-fi! anyways, even though i would never spend more than ~$5 for a pen, these look darn nice! everyone has their own thing =D


----------



## meat01

Quote:


 Quote:
 Originally Posted by colonelkernel8 
 Spend your money on something useful.

 Like an Audiflex Gold Plus Interconnect? 
 

You beat me to it. Any more than $20 on an IC is a waste IMO. People spend their money in different ways and have different hobbies.


----------



## mrarroyo

If you want to try a less expensive fountain pen that acutally writes very nicely, give the Levenger True Writer a chance.


----------



## milkpowder

Beautiful pen for 56 bucks! Looks a bit like those Conway Stewarts


----------



## guitarman19853

I love Noodler's Red-Black as well.

 If you want to try out an ink without committing to a bottle, you can get 4 sample colors in small bottles for under $3 shipped from Pear Tree Pens 
http://www.peartreepens.com/


----------



## vibin247

*NEW UPDATE*

 After going to the Mont Blanc boutique at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA, I was relieved, and excited that the pen is indeed genuine. The sales associate pointed out the "Pix" trademark, which was branded under the clip as the indicator of authenticity. He explained that there are very good fakes, even with the serial number and Germany stamp on the clip ring, but the impostors never have the trademark. Unfortunately, I couldn't get the nib exchange without paying $250, because I thought the Medium nib was too thick. However, after showing me how to fill it, I did some sample writing with it, and it wasn't too thick. I also visited the art store that I usually went to when I was working on my undergraduate degree, and discovered they had a nice collection of fine pens, including Mont Blanc, Waterman, Conway Stewart, Pilot/Namiki, and others. I walked out with a bottle of Aurora Black. The Aurora Blue looked really nice as well. So now I'm home, writing away and enjoying the smooth play of the nib on my legal pads and Moleskines. In the future, I'm hoping to try out some of the cotton paper by Crane and G. Lalo, and possibly try one of Miquelrius' notebooks.


----------



## ChickenGod

Hehe, I'm still trying to find a good Parker "51" as a starting Fountain Pen for me on eBay.


----------



## matt fury

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vibin247* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New update...

 So I received my Mont Blanc in the mail today, though before I saw the pen, the packing was suspiciously dubious. The box was made from a cardboard beer packaging (because "Corona Extra" was readable on it), and the stuffing was some sunday mailers from a supermarkets. But lo and behold, there it was, the Mont Blanc outer box, and in it, the promised items from the auction were inside. I thought the Meisterstuck 146 was smaller than I imagined, which is good since I didn't want something too big to carry around in my shirt pocket (though I will be as careful if I do). Because I'm waiting for the Noodler's Black to come in the mail, I probably won't put ink in it, unless I find a place that sells ink by the bottle. I will however, take it to the closest Mont Blanc boutique to have it inspected and hopefully, validate it's authenticity. Maybe they'll let me exchange it for a different nib if I want (though it's probably going to be a problem since the warranty card isn't stamped), which would be nice, but not necessary. Plus, I've never been in a Mont Blanc boutique, so it is double excitement for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (especially if I'll admit to them how much I actually spent on it).

 I'll post pictures once I get it filled with ink..._

 

Just because it didn't come packaged in discareded Rolex boxes doesn't mean anything.


----------



## milkpowder

The pens just keep on coming
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My newest acquisition
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Date of manufacture: 1948 Q4
 Model: Parker "51" Demi
 Filling System: Aerometric
 Nib: 14k Gold, iridium tip, fine
 Cap: 1st Inscription- PARKER, 2nd Inscription- MADE IN U.S.A. [next line] 1/10 12K GOLD FILLED, pearlescent cap jewel, 5-line converging pattern
 Barrel: Inscription- MADE IN U.S.A. 8 [no dot(s)], Navy Grey
 Length: 12.9cm (capped), 11.9cm (uncapped), 14.2cm (posted)






















































 [size=xx-small]*Note:* Pictures have a slight blueish/greyish hue to them, maybe due to the fluorescent light I'm using. As a result, colour of the pen looks more teal blue than navy grey. The colour of the pen in real life is predominantly grey with a very subtle blue tone to it. Red/orangeish streaks may be seen in some of the pictures because I used a halogen lamp as supplement light for some of the pictures. Someone please tell me how I can take good pictures!!! I think my last batch of pictures on page 12 came out much nicer because I used a halogen lamp instead of a fluorescent.[/size]


----------



## mrarroyo

Another beautiful Parker 51 you have there. Enjoy it.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The pens just keep on coming
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My newest acquisition
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, very nice; amazing for almost 30 years old!
 FYI, I tried both Visconti Blue and Turquoise in my MB and like them both


----------



## jbloudg20

Ok time to spill the beans:

 Waterman Blue/Black
 Private Reserve Sonic Blue
 A Parker 21 that I am restoring
 Conway Stewart Case with ?? inside...





 Peeking Out:





 Tops off:





 21 on top,
 51 on bottom





 Nibs





 Better, closer pics soon. I also have two more 21's coming in that I'm probably going to restore, then resell. Who knows?


----------



## jbloudg20

I don't have my macro lens... so this will have to do

 The Fully restored Parker 21. A fantastic writer!





 And two more of my Black 1945 Q1 Parker 51:


----------



## mrarroyo

Gorgeous just gorgeous!


----------



## milkpowder

Nice Parkers jbloudg20! I have never used a 21... what is the difference between a 51 and a 21 apart from size? Your P51 is vacumatic right? How is the bladder?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you had to replace it yet?


----------



## matt fury

I hear that the Super 21s are supposed to be pretty super.


----------



## mrdelayer

Because I'm too lazy to look through 15 pages of a thread, I thought I'd post this. (Feel free to yell at me if it's a repost.)

 With a little work (i.e., shaving off the end), the Mont Blanc rollerball refills fit into the G2 pens. Costs about $18 for two pens (plus two normal G2s, too) and writes beautifully. I can't say that I'd spend $200 on a pen, but then again, if I'm willing to spend that on headphones...


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrdelayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Because I'm too lazy to look through 15 pages of a thread, I thought I'd post this. (Feel free to yell at me if it's a repost.)

 With a little work (i.e., shaving off the end), the Mont Blanc rollerball refills fit into the G2 pens. Costs about $18 for two pens (plus two normal G2s, too) and writes beautifully. I can't say that I'd spend $200 on a pen, but then again, if I'm willing to spend that on headphones..._

 

Eh.. Rollerballs are no fun. 

 The 21 writes a lot like the 51, and is much cheaper, so you can beat on it, and it wont matter. They are virtually the exact same size, and both have hooded nibs (obviously). 

 My 51 is Vaccumatic, but I bought it restored, so I shouldn't have a problem for a while.

 I am expecting my 2 new 21's this week... one looks to be a super, as it has the 51 nib. I'm looking forward to restoring them!


----------



## mrdelayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Eh.. Rollerballs are no fun._

 

Yeah, but what with spending all my money on headphones, even though I'd like a good fountain pen, it doesn't seem to be in the budget.


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrdelayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, but what with spending all my money on headphones, even though I'd like a good fountain pen, it doesn't seem to be in the budget._

 

Depends how you look at it: a fully working, restored Parker21 can be had for about 30-35. Not too bad IMHO


----------



## Lisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrdelayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, but what with spending all my money on headphones, even though I'd like a good fountain pen, it doesn't seem to be in the budget._

 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Depends how you look at it: a fully working, restored Parker21 can be had for about 30-35. Not too bad IMHO_

 

There are many good modern day entry level fountain pens for even less. Parker Frontier, Lamy Safari, Pelikan Pelikano etc. All very good fountain pens, just without the bling bling and fancy nibs. But still way better than a rollerball.


----------



## DJShadow

Whats wrong with rollerballs? I've been using the same Parker Jotter for over 2 years, been through about 5 refills and still works flawlessly.


----------



## matt fury

Well, there's not much to a rollerball to not work flawlessly over 2 years. Rollerball pens are basically just refill-holders, for better or worse.


----------



## milkpowder

The MB rollerball writes incredibly well though. There's no competition between it and a Parker rollerball.


----------



## meat01

Quote:


 The MB rollerball writes incredibly well though. There's no competition between it and a Parker rollerball. 
 

I didn't have much luck with the MB rollerball refill in a G2. I think the G2 refills are better.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't have much luck with the MB rollerball refill in a G2. I think the G2 refills are better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I tried putting a Cross rollerball refill in my G2, and it has to be one of my favorite pens. I didn't even have to trim down the refill, it fit perfectly right away. I have no qualms about tossing it around, and it writes very very nicely. The only problem is that it's out of ink after just three weeks of use! Luckily I bought two refills.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't have much luck with the MB rollerball refill in a G2. I think the G2 refills are better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've only used MB rollerball in MB pens, but I doubt it makes a difference... Before my switch to fountain pens, I used to use the G2. Strictly speaking, the G2 is a gel pen. I don't really like the stickiness of the 'gel'. The ink flows better out of the MB rollerball and writes smoother. Whatever floats your boat


----------



## jjhatfield

There's nothing inherently wrong with rollerballs or ballpoints. The reason they are so popular is because they write so well everytime with no upkeep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What the fountain pen gives you is:

 A) A feather touch on paper brings the ink out. This is the most immediate and satisfying part of writing with an FP: no pressing down on the page. A lot of folks with arthritis or other pains turn to FPs for this reason.

 B) Being able to use bottled ink. There are a world of lovely colors you can purchase to refill your pens with. Ink collecting is fun.

 C) Line variation. A BP or RP will write the same line, everytime. With FPs, not only do you have different options for line width, from needlepoint custom XXXXF to triple broad BBB, you can also have nibs ground to a variety of italic nibs, which provide wonderful line variation you simply cannot get from a BP or RB.

 The con side is FPs require more skill and patience to use then RBs or BPs, and require occasional maintenance and cleaning. But to those who enjoy FPs, this becomes a labor of love. Flushing my pens at night has become an incredible calming ritual for me.


----------



## matt fury

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The MB rollerball writes incredibly well though. There's no competition between it and a Parker rollerball._

 

You're talking about refills? In which case, I really don't have experience with rb refills, but ballpoint-wise, pilot and many others > MB. If you're talking penwise, you might be losing it..


----------



## colonelkernel8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like an Audiflex Gold Plus Interconnect? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Got those cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They sound good too, probably as good as it gets for the money.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Any pen-fiends in Los Angeles? The big show is coming up on Sunday, February 25. Here's the link:

http://www.lapenshow.com/

 I'll be there. Anyone else going?


----------



## matt fury

I need to be there like I need a hole in the head lol


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matt fury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're talking about refills? In which case, I really don't have experience with rb refills, but ballpoint-wise, pilot and many others > MB. If you're talking penwise, you might be losing it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

MB ballpoints are nothing special. It's their rollerball that really shines. I'm talking about how they write not how they're made.


----------



## matt fury

i slept late and misssed my local pen club this morning. freaking old people and their 11am meetings!


----------



## ozstrike

I've been put off fountain pens from years of having to use them in school, and also being left-handed makes it a pain to write. 
 I still have a couple of fountain pens, but only the bog standard Parker ones. They're all gunked up too now, I should give them a clean and start again.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *matt fury* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i slept late and misssed my local pen club this morning. freaking old people and their 11am meetings!_

 

Darn! How often do you guys meet?


----------



## matt fury

One Sunday a month. It's a pretty good group, although our numbers have dwindled a little. I miss far too many for this reason...11am, especially on a Sunday, is rough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: woohoo, 5 years, finally 100 posts! lol


----------



## Divad1

ive had my MB starwalker fountain pen for about 3 months now and although im very pleased with it occasionally when i write very fast (in exams) and my fingers slip up the metal grip i get ink leaking onto my fingers. i think there are some holes at the base of the nib (does anybody know why this is?) and if my fingers get too close here then ink everywhere. does anybody else have the same problem??


----------



## grandenigma1

Look at the fine pen I made the other day when I was obviously bored


----------



## jjhatfield

Cool pen, Enigma. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There have been some additions to the happy bird family, here is a shot of the whole crew, old and new:





 From left to right:

 1. M620 Grand Place
 2. M620 Place de la Concorde
 3. M200 Old Style Grey Marble
 4. M200
 5. M760 Gold, '88 LE
 6. M205 Clear Demo
 7. M200 Green Marble
 8. M200 Citropeoners LE
 9. M800
 10. M200 Blue Demo
 11. M400 Red Stripe


----------



## mrarroyo

I love Pelikan pens! Very nice collection you have there.

 I have had for about 10 years an special edition Pelikan made for Levenger (Tortoise Pen) in a light brown and pearl barrel that writes beautifully. I will try to take a picture soon and post it here.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From left to right:

 1. M620 Grand Place
 2. M620 Place de la Concorde
 3. M200 Old Style Grey Marble
 4. M200
 5. M760 Gold, '88 LE
 6. M205 Clear Demo
 7. M200 Green Marble
 8. M200 Citropeoners LE
 9. M800
 10. M200 Blue Demo
 11. M400 Red Stripe_

 

Pelikan freak! j/k


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love Pelikan pens! Very nice collection you have there.

 I have had for about 10 years an special edition Pelikan made for Levenger (Tortoise Pen) in a light brown and pearl barrel that writes beautifully. I will try to take a picture soon and post it here._

 

I would love to see a picture of this pen! 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pelikan freak! j/k_

 

Hey I love the pretty birds!! I can't help it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 How about the anti-pretty pen, the Lamy 2000? Which I happen to find very attractive in its own way:


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MB ballpoints are nothing special. It's their rollerball that really shines. I'm talking about how they write not how they're made._

 

I would definitely agree, and the rollerball-to-fineliner conversion is also nice MP


----------



## mrarroyo

jjhatfield;2747910 said:
			
		

> I would love to see a picture of this pen!...QUOTE]
> 
> Here are a couple of pics! Sorry for the lousy pictures.


----------



## dukpoki

i'm lazy to get it from my old shoe box but i have an "extreme" pen that can withstand many feats such as extreme deep water pressure, boiling/freezing temperatures, u can use it to write in space vacuum, or something like that.


----------



## fraseyboy

Are 'Pens' a hobby? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I never really knew... Maybe I should get into it!


----------



## fjf

My last one, a Tibaldi iride with a translucent italian celluloid:


----------



## guitarman19853

My latest pens, and pictures of all of my pens (worth mentioning).

 Parker Parkette Deluxe Set. FP & MP





 Pen





 Eversharp Skyline Set. FP & MP





 Pen





 Sheaffer Fineline Pen





 Parker Duofold Jr.





 Lamy Safari





 Waterman Phileas Blue Medium Nib





 Waterman Phileas Black Fine Nib





 Danitrio Tactical Carry II in Prototype finish





 And my newest pen, I'm quite happy with...

 Pelikan M200 Anthracite Demonstrator





 I also have a collection of inks including
 Waterman Florida Blue
 Waterman Black
 Parker Quink Black
 Sheaffer Skrip Yellow (2)
 Sheaffer Skrip Kings Gold
 Noodler's Red-Black
 Noodler's Aircorp Blue-Black

 Hoping to add these inks very soon:
 Noodler's Apache Sunset
 Noodler's Green Marine
 Noodler's Blue Ghost

 and a red... I think it's time for another ink sampler to decide on a red...

 Whats funny is that if you go back to the beginning of this thread, I had no fountain pens except for a Pilot Varsity disposable...


----------



## vibin247

I just put in an order for a Pelikan M605, F nib (It was on sale at Fountain Pen Hospital for $159). Although I'm very happy with my MB 146, I'd like to try out a Pelikan. I'm hoping to get an Omas in the future as well, perhaps a Bologna Celluloid.


----------



## milkpowder

I hate to advertise, but I have two P51s for sale on eBay due to unforeseen purchases I've made recently
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't have everything! Around 23-24 hours left at the time of posting.

1948 Parker '51' Demi-Aerometric Navy Grey

Rare 1942 Q3 Parker '51' Vacumatic Cordovan Brown


----------



## no1likesme

Cross Century II Medalist




 Got it as a gift from work.


----------



## clauswitz

Ok, let's see how this works. This is a picture (if it comes out) of Conway Stewart 16 in green candle flame design. It was only made for two years in the early '50's. Its an incredible writer too


----------



## clauswitz

Since my last picture worked out well, I'm sending another picture. Here is another pen I love. I got this pen in January. Its only $33, cheap for a fp, but more than the KSC75. Its a prototype made by Danitrio. Its black rubberized, it writes very smoothly, but I think the nib may need a little adjusting. Picture from Kevin Cheng at internetpens.net, aka Winedoc. I highly recommend these pens.


----------



## Lisa

Nah, the FP version of the KSC75 has got to be the $15 Pelikan Pelikano. Nothing special to look at but very reliable and smooth writer. That pen of yours looks way too good to be KSC75.


----------



## guitarman19853

I'd have to say that the KSC-75 of the pen world is the Lamy Safari. Its still one of my best writing pens.







 Oh, and I too own a Tactical Carry II prototype. This is one of two. Someone else on here owns the other copy of this finish.






 and yet I have a strange addiction to the Waterman Phileas


----------



## jjhatfield

A lot of Tac Carry II love in the house, I like it! It really is a great value in the world of fountain pens. I am also a huge fan of the Lamy Safari, and would also call it the KSC75 of the fountain pen world. Even better then the Safari, IMO, is its more expensive and much older brother, the Lamy 2000. Which I guess is like the SR225 of the fountain pen world.


----------



## firefox360

I've been using my black Lamy Safari since Christmas now. It's my first (and so far only) fountain pen. So far I definitely like it. The pen has a fine nib, and I'm using Noodler's Ink "Old Manhattan Blackest Black Permanent" in it.
















 The pen has a very stealthy look to it, and that is probably a good thing since I use it in school daily. I'm not sure what is the ideal way to clean the nib off after pumping the pen up with ink (since you need to submerge the whole nib in ink to be able to suck in ink). Any ideas on how to clean the nib then?


----------



## Lisa

With a tissue.

 Seriously just wipe off the ink with a tissue. Just everywhere where there is excess ink. And on the nib where the last bit is at the edges of the slit, just wipe really fast sort of just touching it so you don't draw out more ink from the nib. That works for me.


----------



## firefox360

Ahh... Seems simple enough. I just thought there might have been some crazy elaborate directions to clean it off. 

 Thanks for the advice Lisa!


----------



## jjhatfield

Yup, just a tissue or a paper towel is fine for wiping a nib after you fill it. You are using a Noodler's bulletproof ink which tends to exhibit nib creep. This means that the ink "creeps" out of the tines and tends to just rest on your nib. So even after you have wiped it clean, you may find that short time later, there is ink on your nib again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm jealous of your "Old Manhattan Blackest Black"! I haven't even heard of that, where did you buy it from? My favorite blacks are Noodler's Black, Namiki/Pilot black ink carts (for my VP/Capless pens), Pelikan Black, and Aurora Black. But when it comes to blues and blue/blacks, Private Reserve inks are my favorites, namely American Blue and Midnight Blues.

 I don't have too many pens on my wishlist at the moment. I still want a Dani Trio Raw Ebonite Densho, and someday hope to own a Nakaya Cigar Piccolo in Haki-Tamenuri Urushi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, are the big pics in this thread making anybody elses browsers go crazy??


----------



## clauswitz

Old T shirts make great wipes. No chance of clogging a pen. I no longer throw them out. Oh yeah, glad we're showing love for Noodler's. Noodler's always exhibits nib creep. Be careful with it in expensive pens. A well known pen guy told me not to use it in vintage pens. No more in my "'51"s. I recently made a cool brown color by mixing Noodler's black with Waterman red. I'm using it in my charcoal Lamy Safari with an extra fine nib. Its a wonderful grading color as is Hunter Green.


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 But I'm jealous of your "Old Manhattan Blackest Black"! I haven't even heard of that, where did you buy it from? My favorite blacks are Noodler's Black, Namiki/Pilot black ink carts (for my VP/Capless pens), Pelikan Black, and Aurora Black. But when it comes to blues and blue/blacks, Private Reserve inks are my favorites, namely American Blue and Midnight Blues.
_

 

Old Manhattan Blackest Black is an exclusive color for Fountain Pen Hospital
http://www.fountainpenhospital.com/


----------



## drizek

I have the KSC75 of pens. I bought one of these http://www.amazon.com/Ballpoint-Refi...7134824&sr=8-2
 and put a Mont Blanc Black Fine BP refill in it. The Mont Blanc refill was shorter than the papermate so i made it longer by taking a jelly bean and mushing it around and put it on top of the refill and molded it to the right shape and height. Then i took some cotton from a qtip and pushed it into the jelly bean to add rigidity to it and dry it up. 

 I wish I had a camera.


----------



## firefox360

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Old Manhattan Blackest Black is an exclusive color for Fountain Pen Hospital
http://www.fountainpenhospital.com/_

 

Yep! Thats where I bought the Safari, the ink, and the converter. Definitely a nice place to shop.


----------



## Lou Metcalf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm actually considering a custom pen by a man called Lou Metcalf. He's got a lot of experience with custom pen making and his pens simply look wonderful. Most of them are one-offs or very limited and each of them is handmade and unique. Here's the website. More importantly, his pricing is VERY reasonable considering the custom nature of his pens.

 For example, he makes a fountain pen out of Irish bog oak, which is an extremely rare wood that dates back to 449-563 AD, with platinum trim and a 14k gold nib. Because of the rarity of the wood, there will only be 5 of these pens. That's exclusivity, expensive materials and fine craftmanship, all of which costs a mere $350. To put it into perspective, I paid $420 for my MB 145 and it's hardly rare. Neither does the "precious resin" even start to compare to the ancient, rare oak that dons Lou's masterpiece._

 

Thanks for the kind words. I didn't realize that I had become a topic of conversation until I recently installed new software on my site which tells me where my visitors come from. It's nice to know that the personal touch is still appreciated. Also, just to keep you updated, I will be featured in the June-July issue of Stylus magazine as one of their "road-tested" pens. I'm adding new stuff weekly and will soon add true sandalwood pens in a VERY limited edition. Those of you who know anything about sandalwood know that it is one of the most rare woods in the world. It's import and export is tightly restricted. These pens will likely be a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity.

 Again, thanks for the kind and generous words. Please feel free to contact me through my website. I will also be exhibiting at the Triangle Pen Show June 7-10, 2007.


----------



## milkpowder

Nice to have you on a headphone forum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've come off buying pens for a while because of various other commitments, but I haven't forgotten. Look forward to doing business with you in the future


----------



## Assorted

Ballpoint Waterman, an infant $300 compared to you guys' but this particular one's been through so many adventures, it's treasured above my (again) infant portable equipment.


----------



## hembergler

Nice Waterman. I'm a fan of my not-so-expensive Waterman Hemisphere as well as their inks. (Their blue-black ink is particularly nice)

 I recently bought a black and rhodium Namiki/Pilot Vanishing Point, I'll have to get photos of that up soon.


----------



## kbasanti

Do i win?


----------



## milkpowder

I've decided to get back into pen "collecting"/buying... My trusty M600 has served me for quite a few months already and I'm ready for something new, something.... Parker. I used to have a 1st year 51 vac, 1st year 51 demi aero, waterman carene and a MB chopin, but have sold them all for headphone "stuff".

 Can't decided between an early model GF Parker 51 Vacumatic or a modern Duofold International.


----------



## necropimp

1. i read the title WAY WRONG
 2. i bet this gets moved
 3. i used to have a fancy pen but someone stole it


----------



## mrarroyo

By reviving this post I realized that some "old" Head Fiers like Lisa are no longer posting. Sent her PM.

 I have not purchased any new fountain pens in a long time. All my money is going to this hobby!


----------



## GAD

Oohh! Pen thread.... I have far too many, most without pics. My current favorite is my S.T. Dupont Fidelio. 

 GAD


----------



## Mr_Penut

i have a navy blue 51 that I use for everything

 great all around pen


----------



## jjhatfield

Here is an appropriate place to post some pictures I took for a review over at FPN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























 The pen is a Bexley Deluxe II Antique Cream. The end caps are woodgrain ebonite. The trim is solid 10K gold. One of the most subtly beautiful pens in my humble collection.


----------



## Puppysmith

It is the Pilot G2ex. Not sold in the US unless you are lucky enough to live near a Japanese stationary store like Maido in the bay area or a Kinokuniya.






 I remove the 0.7mm that comes with the pen and replace it with a 1.0mm black refill. Once again the 1.0mm refill is not sold in the USA.






 Those of you who have never used G2 gel ink from Pilot should know that the ones made in Japan are superior to the ones produced in the USA.


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

^That is absolutely bizaare man. Every Pilot pen I've ever seen has had "Made In Japan" printed on the packaging and on the refills. Why would the "Japanese" refills be of superior quality when they are manufactured in the same country as our refills?


----------



## Prozakk

0.5 Pilot G-2's my fav...and cheap too.


----------



## goldenratiophi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is an appropriate place to post some pictures I took for a review over at FPN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 snip_

 

Way to advertise!


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *goldenratiophi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Way to advertise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Something about the woodgrain ebonite Bexley employs and the Grado mahogany just make them complement each other.


----------



## Puppysmith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Idsynchrono_24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^That is absolutely bizaare man. Every Pilot pen I've ever seen has had "Made In Japan" printed on the packaging and on the refills. Why would the "Japanese" refills be of superior quality when they are manufactured in the same country as our refills?_

 

I have no idea why this Pilot pen is not available in the USA by Pilot pens USA nor why you cannot buy a 1.0mm refill? 

 Pilot pens bought in the USA are made in Jacksonville, Fla by Pilot Pen USA.

 The pen and refill pictured above are made in Japan since they were bought in a Japanese stationary store and the writing on the pen/refill was in Japanese.


----------



## Marados

I recently got a Parker Frontier fountain pen for my birthday - it's a treat to write with!


----------



## Quaddy

BIC 'Classic'


----------



## milkpowder

^^ The result of excessive extreme pen tricks?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Managed to keep my pointer away from the bid button for a 51 and Duofold. I don't know how I managed to do that... Scouring FPN for a nice 51 that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ The result of excessive extreme pen tricks?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Managed to keep my pointer away from the bid button for a 51 and Duofold. I don't know how I managed to do that... Scouring FPN for a nice 51 that doesn't break the bank._

 

I had to place a self-imposed restriction on my "51" purchases so I wouldn't just gobble up everyone I see on FPN and the GB. At this time I _only_ purchase sterling capped "51s", which means I only purchase vacs, since no aerometric came with sterling silver caps. So far I only have two: a black and a lovely cordovan brown, both F nib and SJ (DJs are out of my price range, though I do hope to one day own one, maybe in cedar blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 Having said that, I did just _sort of_ cheat on my limit rule. I bought a Bexley 51, gold cap aero filler. Howard Levy of the Bexley company, probably my favorite modern producer of pens, made a few custom 51 bodies using 51 guts before he really got started into Bexleys. The one I purchased is a reddish mottled hard rubber. I should be receiving it this week. Basically its like my favorite pen company and my favorite pen rolled into one.


----------



## pkshiu

Pilot vanishing point -- best FP for everyday use.
 Rotring 600 FP, just because it looks cool. Not that great for writing. Too stiff.
 Pilot Bamboo FP -- beautiful and great writing pen, got that in Tokyo
 Someday maybe get on of these

 P.K.


----------



## milkpowder

jjhatfield, I would kill for a mint sterling SJ cordovan brown 51 vac! DJ would cost a pretty penny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cedar blue is also a stunning colour. It's quite difficult to find silver capped 51s without dents or scratches...

 I have a couple questions. Do sterling caps sometimes come with jeweller's bands? Also, are the caps silver plated or actually sterling silver?


 There's this gorgeous GF w/ band, BlueDiamond, cedar blue 51 vac in near-mint condition. Does 170-190 sound like a decent price?



 EDIT: found this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1951-NEW-PARKE...ayphotohosting

 LMAO @ $950 value! You could just about buy three DJs with that money... Why does he claim it's 14k solid gold when it looks to me like a mint set of lustraloys? I wouldn't pay more than 200 for 'em both.


 On the plus side, a gorgeous pen: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VINTAGE-NOS-MI...QQcmdZViewItem

 I need to eat, so can't buy it


----------



## Hirsch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LMAO @ $950 value! You could just about buy three DJs with that money... Why does he claim it's 14k solid gold when it looks to me like a mint set of lustraloys? I wouldn't pay more than 200 for 'em both._

 

The "Philip Benz" collection is a joke in pen circles. It's good for a laugh. He's been doing it for awhile, so I guess there's one born every minute.

 I'm not a fan of the Parker 51. Most write too much like a nail. I did find a nice Signet with a flex BBB nib that's loads of fun, but it's not your normal 51 by a long shot. Mainly been collecting Chilton's, Conklin's and Carter's lately (with a certain number of Waterman's in the mix).


----------



## drizek

I just bought a Lamy Safari LE White, mostly because of this thread.

 It is my first FP, I actually really like it and it fits all my needs for a product. It is cheap as far as these things go, is basically indestructible, and writes well enough to hang with the big boys(at least according to reviews).

 Almost everything I own is black(the only thing I didn't like about my im716s was that they were ipod white) but I think the color was a decent choice.

 My next pen will either be the Mont Blanc Chopin like the OP of this thread or the MB Mozart. That is a LONG way off though.

 I want to buy a Parker Jotter as a ballpoint pen to complement this. 

 I am using Lamy cartridge ink for now until I read enough ink reviews to figure out what type I want to buy.

 Sorry about the pic quality, I will have to go back and take better ones.


----------



## Lou Metcalf

For those of you who have followed some of the messages regarding my pens, please be advised that I now carry private labeled 18 karat gold nibs for my fountain pens. They come in fine, medium and broad. Please feel free to contact me through my website.


----------



## TheAnomaly

what pen do you guys recommend for a daily-user, writing, drawing, a little doodling and sketching..etc? very cheap; < $20. i normally use automatic pencil but suddenly i feel the need for a pen! i'd really like to try a fountain pen or something smooth like that. how feasible are they for daily writers?


----------



## Barry

I only use fountain pens for my daily writing. Twenty dollars is light for a fountain pen. Try the Lamy Safari, or Pelikan Pelicano. Waterman Phiiiias is a bit more but a good writer. 

 I don't know where you live, but from time to time there are pen shows where there is a wide variety of pens at different prices. 

 I would not get hung up on a gold nib - many pens with a less expensive steel nib write like a dream.

 Barry


----------



## TheAnomaly

thanks, i'll look into those. also, i'm left handed. is that an issue?


----------



## drizek

It might be. You can buy a left handed nib, but then that will set you back an additional $10 or so.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheAnomaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks, i'll look into those. also, i'm left handed. is that an issue?_

 

No, not an issue, lefties can write just fine with normal round nibs. Just get an ink that is quick drying so you don't smear your writing with your hand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd suggest a Lamy Safari if you can get past the design, or even better a Hero 100 from a discount seller like www.isellpens.com (great seller, I buy from him constantly).

 A good all around quicker drying ink is Aurora Black. Probably my favorite black ink. Waterman Florida Blue is also a great blue, Waterman Blue Black good blue black.


----------



## Barry

I am a left handed writer and I always use fountain pens. First thing, not all left handers write the same way. Some push the nib across the paper, some pull. Some have a tendency to smear ink by dragging the writing hand across freshly written words other hook over or under the written line. Etc. You might want to look at www.nibs.com John Mottishaw works on nibs and has a section of his website devoted to left handed writers.

 As far as ink, I never tried Aurora black, but I find that the Aurora blue to be pretty slow drying (but a wonderful blue). I second the waterman ink recommendations and can add Parker Quink and Bexley ink as having good flow yet fast drying.

 As far as nibs, my suggestion is that you start with a pretty stiff nib that is medium sized and a spherical tip. You may eventually find that you prefer a fine nib, but if you write like I do, that fine nib must be very very smooth. You may also find that you prefer a nib that is less stiff, but don't be concerned if you end up with stiff medium nibs. Whatever works.

 The Lamy should work fine as a first pen - I think that vintage Parker 51 is ideal for left handers because of the regulated ink flow, but that is likely above your price range at first. You might also look at Waterman and Cross - Cross is underrated as a writer - not eveybody likes their looks.

 Good luck.


----------



## TheAnomaly

thanks for the help so far. a few things i've discovered:

 -i'm an overwriter. my paper is typically at a 75ish degree angle to my torso.
 -i think i'd prefer a medium nib, or something that provides the capability for a wide-ish stroke. i don't like the lines to be too defined.
 -i think i'm leaning toward a cartridge for my first fountain pen. it just seems like less of a hassle and probably cleaner. 

 would the Lamy Safari be a good choice for these things? it's cheap and i do like the appearance of it. the yellow is really attractive to me. would the medium nib be suitable for this writing style?

 edit: also, how does the moleskine line of notebooks/notepads hold up to fountain pen use? i'm looking for a small form factor notebook/sketchbook to use with my fountain pen.


----------



## drizek

Granted it is my first fp and I have only had it for a day, but I really like my Lamy Safari. From everything I read about it before I bought it, it seems like a pretty solid pen, and I really like the design of it too. It is fatter in person than it appeared on the interweb though.

 I have heard that Lamy nibs are generally wider than other ones, so if you want something medium, but leaning towards fine, get the fine point. If you want medium leaning towards wide, get the medium point. 

 I got 10 cartridges with mine. I think the bottled ink is part of the fun though, so once I get the hang of the thing I am planning on buying the cartridge converter along with some Private Reserve American Blue. 

 Moleskin notebooks are generally recommended for use with fountain pens(over regular paper), so they will go well together. I have been considering buying one myself, but since I have never seen one in RL before, its a bit hard to justify the expense.


----------



## Mush77

Oh dear, another hobby that's being encouraged by Head-Fi.

 I've got a Lamy Safari, which my dad bought me a while ago. Unfortunately, I lost it just last week... very sad. However, a few days ago dad got me a replacement one, which was very good of him. The first one I had had a medium nib, which I liked for the ink flow, but the pen strokes could be a bit wide at times, which meant that I had to forgo using it in my Maths classes... The replacement one that I got the other day is a fine nib, which has more defined brush strokes, but doesn't have the ink flow which I liked of the M. But it's still early days, I'll wait till the nib wears in a bit.

 The thing I don't enjoy about my fountain pen is the fact that all of my friends think it's the most ridiculous thing they've ever seen: "Why on earth don't you just use a ball-point pen?", etc. But it's only high school...

 Also, I have forced myself not to read the previous pages, because I know that this is just another way that Head-Fi will steal my money 

 Edit: Oh yeah, and my Safari is charcoal coloured, not that garish red on Isellpens.com


----------



## Marados

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mush77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The thing I don't enjoy about my fountain pen is the fact that all of my friends think it's the most ridiculous thing they've ever seen: "Why on earth don't you just use a ball-point pen?", etc. But it's only high school..._

 

Heh, I get the same thing, although they're not quite as incredulous.

 The real issue I have is trying to explain to them just how amazingly elegent a fountain pen is, the academic symbolism associated with it; the raw, dripping culture of it, the absolute colour of the ink, the way it glides over the page... without coming off as a pretentious wanker. =P


----------



## widdors

I'm a lefty proud to use a fountain pen, here's mine.






 It's an elysee I picked up in Germany ten years ago. I don't know what the nib is, besides being silver, and I love how minimalist it is. A stainless steel body with just a few silver highlights.

 I also use Private Reserve ink, the lake placid blue, with a cartridge converter with really good results.


----------



## hembergler

For notebooks: Black 'n Red has served me very well. Writing on them is great and they don't bleed through at all.


----------



## TheAnomaly

i made the plunge. i got a yellow Lamy Safari with medium nib, converter, and a well of private reserve ink, lake placid blue. i also got a moleskin pocket notebook ruled, and a cahier pocket plain.

 i wonder if i can convince my dad i need a duofold for xmas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how much do those run?


----------



## worldman

I just happened to visit this thread and I am very happy to see that Milkpowder is using exactly the same Mont Blanc "Chopin" platinum fountain pen as I. I use blue black Mont Blanc filler ink for everyday office usage whether it be note taking or signing off documents. I also have the "Chopin" rollerball pen and these two really are a treat to own. Both offer excellent writing experience. Good writing instruments are worth investing in, just like headphones....


----------



## tjkurita

This is my only fountain pen. It is a very special Pelikan Toledo M700 that I received as a gift from my father. I used it once in ten years and found the line a little thick. I recently decided to try it out again so I ordered an EF nib and some ink from nibs.com. Its appeal to me is purely sentimental and I would never actually take it out of my home. In many ways I think it is a bit too opulentt. Still, it is quite handsome:


----------



## milkpowder

Eh, sudden craving for a MB Boheme Blue FP, Classique rollerball and Herbert von Karajan FP... I especially like the retractable nib mechanism on the Boheme.

 tjkurita, that is one impressive Pelikan.

 ARGH... add a 146P to my MB dreams


----------



## drizek

I heard someone call Mont Blanc the Bose of Pen-Fi. Is that really true? I guess the ballpoints would fit that description, since you can just put a MB refill in a G2(I had one in a Sanford, not sure where it is though). Their FPs on the other hand are the most appealing to me. I really like the design of the Lamy Safari, but other than that(and a couple other Lamy models) I generally don't like the designs of most FPs. Month Blanc however seem to be much more elegant and refined, I really love the black and the simplicity of the Meisterstuck ones. The price could use some work though...


----------



## milkpowder

I don't think it's fair to call Mont Blanc writing instruments the Bose of Pen-Fi. Bose audio equipment is looked down upon because they're not only expensive, but perform poorly too. Mont Blanc pens are expensive too, but are well built and have good ink delivery, nib smoothness. IMO, they are just a tad overpriced, but not really by that much. Other luxury pen makers like Conway Stewart, Graf von Faber Castell, Cartier, Caran d'Ache, Namiki, Dupont, Dunhill charge just as much, if not more, for a typical black resin gold/platinum-trimmed fountain pen. If you want good value for money, check out Parker, Waterman, Visconti, Pelikan, etc.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I heard someone call Mont Blanc the Bose of Pen-Fi. Is that really true?_

 

Not 100% true, but MB is often ridiculed by some pen enthusiasts for changing from a pen company to a "lifestyle" company. This doesn't change the fact that they make some great pens (though they are just a mite overpriced). I personally don't collect MBs, but I would love to own a Faulkner, that pen is gorgeous. But at $775 I just can't swing it. I could get a hand painted Nakaya Urushi pen for half that price.

 The only pen company I spend stupid money on is Bexley. I have no problem dropping $300+ dollars on their higher end models.


----------



## drizek

Wow, I never thought that I would ever be this tempted by pens. The Mont Blanc Semiramis and Pope Julias II are amazing. Not exactly my conservative style, but I love them. I just wish I had an extra $3000 lying around somewhere. I would rather get it without the stupid diamond in the pen clip too. It seems to detract from the design and add a lot to the price. The Louis XIV is pretty nice looking too.

 The Cigar Piccolo Nakaya Urushi is amazing as well, I actually even like it better than the Mont Blanc in terms of aesthetic value, although the "coolness" factor the Semiramis is hard to top.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Cigar Piccolo Nakaya Urushi is amazing as well, I actually even like it better than the Mont Blanc in terms of aesthetic value, although the "coolness" factor the Semiramis is hard to top._

 

The Nakaya long writer model in reddish-red or blackish-red tamenuri is a dream pen of mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Huge pen, I know, but it would be a stay at home desk pen. I'd get the clipless version and buy a urushi pen pillow for it.


----------



## milkpowder

I would love a reddish red tamenuri cigar decapod w/ two-tone F nib and gold zo-gan... That was a mouthful


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would love a reddish red tamenuri cigar decapod w/ two-tone F nib and gold zo-gan... That was a mouthful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

And the funny thing is I know exactly what every word in that sentence means.


----------



## milkpowder

I bought a gorgeous pen today -

 Yard-O-Led Viceroy Pocket Fountain Pen

 Pictures don't do it justice but here they are anyway


----------



## Khanate

I use RSVP's for pen spinning, slightly modified to get the mass center near the middle.


----------



## wanderman

hmm for the lamy safari users. Where did you pick up your pens and inks?


----------



## milkpowder

I would recommend these guys if you're in the US:

Swisher Pens | Fine Writing Instruments & Stationery | Fountain Pens, Ballpoint Pens, Rollerball Pens, Pencils, Stationery, Ink and Accessories
The Pear Tree Pen Company - Pens from Bexley, Lamy, Sailor & Visconti


----------



## Jussei

Alright all, 

 I'm new to fountain pens, but as much as I've been writing lately I've decided that I want to get some enjoyment out of it. 
 What would you suggest for at or under $200? I'd like to get something that will last me awhile as I want to try and not let pens become a hobby like audio has or I'll be flat broke. 
 Anyway, I've found a few I'm interested in. As of right now, the simplest Montblancs have most of my interest (among a few others I guess), but I'd definitely consider other recommended. 
 I'd really like one that must be loaded with ink rather than one that uses cartridges as this seems like it will make it more of an 'experience'


----------



## milkpowder

Will converter-filled do, or does it have to be piston-filled?

 Most modern pens will accept both cartridges and converters, but there are also many which are piston-filled.

 For less than $200, I would get a mint Parker 51 Vacumatic with a gold-filled cap. It is piston-filled and normally go for around $100.

 Mont Blancs are also nice, but you won't get much for $200 unless you come across a used pen.

 I personally haven't used them, but Visconti apparently make spectacular pens. $200 will just about buy you a gorgeous Van Gogh Maxi w/ 14k nib. It is cartridge/converter filled.

 There's also the Caran d'Ache Ecridor series. Iirc, they are steel bodied, silver, then rhodium plated. I recently tested the fountain pen at a local pen shop and it writes pretty well. The nib is arguably not as good as a Graf von Faber Castell, Parker 51 or Mont Blanc, but it is certainly acceptable. They are priced at $175-220 and accept cartridge/converters.


----------



## Jussei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will converter-filled do, or does it have to be piston-filled?

 Most modern pens will accept both cartridges and converters, but there are also many which are piston-filled.

 For less than $200, I would get a mint Parker 51 Vacumatic with a gold-filled cap. It is piston-filled and normally go for around $100.

 Mont Blancs are also nice, but you won't get much for $200 unless you come across a used pen.

 I personally haven't used them, but Visconti apparently make spectacular pens. $200 will just about buy you a gorgeous Van Gogh Maxi w/ 14k nib. It is cartridge/converter filled.

 There's also the Caran d'Ache Ecridor series. Iirc, they are steel bodied, silver, then rhodium plated. I recently tested the fountain pen at a local pen shop and it writes pretty well. The nib is arguably not as good as a Graf von Faber Castell, Parker 51 or Mont Blanc, but it is certainly acceptable. They are priced at $175-220 and accept cartridge/converters._

 

Thanks for your input. Your original post is actually one of the big reasons I decided to go with a nice FP. I remember coming across this about 1.5 years ago and I was immediately entranced by the Chopin and it's one that's probably at the top of my list. I've looked and they can be found for about $250 new on eBay and around $200-225 used (the standard one, not the platinum one you posted).
 Using a converter is completely fine with me, piston would be preferred, but again, either way. 
 As far as the MB's go, I've found some that retail for around $350/400, that can be had for around $200 lightly used and some of the 'less-collectible' versions that could be found for around $200 new. 
 I actually came across the Van Gogh and thought it was an awesome looking pen. 
 I'll be sure to keep an eye out for the pens you mentioned and let you know if I find anything!


----------



## mrarroyo

This week I received a wonderful gift from a good friend. A vintage Parker "51". This unit has the added peculiarity that at one time it appears was owned by His Imperial Majesty Haile Selassie I. Allegedly the pen is from his exile period in GB from 1936 to 1941. At least that is what the previous owner surmised from the engraving on the barrel (see pic below).

 Currently I have done the first cleaning with cool water, this removed the vast majority of the old dried up ink. Then I filled it up with fresh black ink by Montblanc and I wrote about two pages worth of notes. My intent is to further work the ink into the little passages and further clean up any of the old ink not removed via the 12 hour cool water bath. Next I will soak it for an additional 12 hours in a cool water bath followed by a fill up and using it for a week or so to see how it writes.

 As you can see from the barrel it has some wear which I may try to polish out with a plastic polish liquid. Or I may send it to have it done professionally. Have not decided yet. Anyways here are the pics, do not forget to click on the thumbnail to view the full size picture.


----------



## milkpowder

Jussei, the Chopin is a delightful pen. It doesn't look _that_ flashy if you discount the almost unwarranted (based on aesthetics alone) admiration the MB star attracts but it is a beautiful pen to look at. The size and weight is perfect for 'medium-sized' hands. The medium nib is probably one of the bolder mediums I've come across.

 I personally prefer the look of the platinum trimmed version. The price difference is insignificant considering the price of the pen so I went for the platinum version instead. I do regret to say that I no longer have it anymore. It was sold along with a few of my other pens a long time ago when I had other commitments to attend to.

 The Chopin would be a pen I would like to re-purchase but at $460 (in the UK), I'm in no hurry
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The Boheme Bleu and Karajan donation pen are two other MBs which I also fancy. That said, I personally think the Van Gogh beats the three MBs in the looks department.


 Oh, and re: what I said about Parker 51 values. Only pay $100+ for a Parker 51 if it is in terrific-near-mint condition. That would mean plenty of iridium on the nib, completely dentless cap, no brassing on the metal extremities, minimal scratching on the body, little evidence of use, extraordinary features (eg double jeweled, flawless sterling silver cap, unusual pattern on cap), etc... Your typical eBay '51' will not meet a lot of these criteria so bid responsibly!


 mrarroyo, that's really cool! Have you ever considered using ultrasonic cleaners? Are they '51-friendly'?


----------



## Wmcmanus

Thread moved here per request. This is its rightful place, not that it matters a whole lot, but we do like to keep things tidy.


----------



## mrarroyo

25 or so years ago when members of my staff did a lot of engineering drawings by hand (we were transitioning to early CAD using Tektronix equipment and HP plotters) we used ultrasonic cleaners to clean the pen tips. They worked fantastic, at this time I do not have one available so soaking for 12+ hours in cool water will have to do.


----------



## Aevum

i´ve always been told to add a couple of drops of bleach to dissolve the ink crystals, 

 now that i think about it, if the ink contained some iodine, that could be problematic,


----------



## kodreaming

My hand writing is really crappy...
 How should I improve it ?


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kodreaming* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My hand writing is really crappy...
 How should I improve it ?_

 

Practice? I'm not trying to start an argument or insult anyone, but when I moved to India, my school required that I use a fountain pen for daily writing. My handwriting with a pencil was pretty good, but I was horrible with a fountain pen, so I practiced for about an hour a day, until I got better. Oddly enough, I write better now with a fountain pen than I do with a pencil.

 On the subject of pens themselves, I have a rather modest collection which consists of:
 Sheaffer Agio: (I actually left this fountain pen in India and haven't had a chance to go back and get it so I may be wrong about the model)
 2 Parker Vectors: (Both fountain pens: one with a plastic barrel in red and black, and the other in stainless steel)
 2 Hero 001: (I actually picked these up on my last trip to India; they're kinda cool in that they have two nibs facing back to back so the tip resembles a roller ball in appearance. More a novelty than anything else, but they still write rather well)
 Millenium Edition Fisher Space Pen: (Dad got if for me, and it continues to remain my favorite ball point pen)


----------



## Jussei

So, I finally decided to pick up a couple of pens and some ink. 
 Since it was my first venture into fountain pens, I wanted to get a feel for what's out there so I picked up a few different models. 
 I bought a few 'lower end' fountain pens and for my high-end purchase I chose a Montblanc Mozart Platinum with medium nib. 
 I've tried some different inks in the MB, starting with the regular MB royal blue cartridges, which I didn't like. I emptied a cartridge and used a syringe to fill it with Noodler's Polar Black. Huge difference! I much prefer this ink to the MB royal blue. 

 I've got a couple of questions for those in the know:
 First, with the MB I get some light skipping when I write from time to time. I purchased the pen new, does it go away with time? 
 Second, if the skipping doesn't go away with time, is there a way to increase flow or at least make it consistent?

 Thanks


----------



## meat01

The pen should not skip and I do not believe it will go away with time. You may want to return it. The nib probably needs to be adjusted, but since it is a new pen, you should just replace it for one that doesn't skip. Some vendors test pens themselves to ensure that the nib is perfect and writes correctly.


----------



## appophylite

I've had fountain pens skip before but never my more expensive ones: more often, it was the cheaper Chinese Hero pens that I used for every day writing. Most of that was due to a slightly rough nib, which, as school-kids, we fixed by running the pen 4-5 times across fine grit sandpaper. The result was a much smoother nib with less skipping. I still recommend this for cheaper pens, but if this pen is something more expensive like a Mont Blanc, I'd be apprehensive trying this unless I knew that someone else had done it with positive results.


----------



## mrarroyo

On the skipping issue, first remove the ink currently in and rinse very well. Using a cup/glass fill the reservoir w/ clean cool water and allow the pen to soak in a glass full of water up the ring in the barrel (about an inch above the nib). After 10-12 hours fill and empty the reservoir w/ clean cool water until it comes out clear.

 Repeas as above. The described cleaning will remove any ink that could have dried up inside your pen and which would be contributing to your problem.

 If that does not fix it contact a repair center, it could be something as simple as a loose nib. Good luck.


----------



## gshan

My current everyday-carry rotation:

 Zebra F-701
 Zebra F-301 compact
 Inka Stainless Steel











 The Zebras are made in Japan and have pretty smooth writing inks compared to say, your average disposable ballpoint. They even write better than the pressurized Fisher Space Pen cartridge that comes with the Inka, though the Fisher has the advantage of being able to write well even when sideways/upside-down.

 The Inka is a $20 keychain pen. It's really durable, and also has a yellow plastic stylus inside that can be used for PDAs and such. There's a titanium version for about three times the price.

 The 301 is combination plastic/steel and a great value for 2-pk @ $6 compared to the Inka. It has a hole in the cap so it can be used for keychains as well.

 Zebra's F-701 is a little pricier at around $7 for one, but it has a super-thick stainless steel body (eyeballing it at 1.5-2mm). It looks really nice with the knurled grip and all as well. The clicky doesn't give off cheap snapping sounds either, the feedback is little bit softer than the average cheap clicky pen.


 And just for fun, here's my ultimate budget carry pen:






 It's a standard Bic, but any free clicky or capped pen can be substituted. I removed the body tube and cut/disposed of a large segment between the rubber grip and the tail. To cut down the ink tube I just used a pair of scissors. I added the hole at the top by twisting a drill bit through with my fingers. The tip of a blade can be used as an awl to start things off.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had fountain pens skip before but never my more expensive ones: more often, it was the cheaper Chinese Hero pens that I used for every day writing. Most of that was due to a slightly rough nib, which, as school-kids, we fixed by running the pen 4-5 times across fine grit sandpaper. The result was a much smoother nib with less skipping. I still recommend this for cheaper pens, but if this pen is something more expensive like a Mont Blanc, I'd be apprehensive trying this unless I knew that someone else had done it with positive results._

 

You can sand a gold/iridium nib without too much concern - I do it with every pen, and I've got about 50 now.

 Do not use regular fine grit sandpaper from the hardware store. You should buy at least 2000 grit wet/dry from an auto paint place. It'll be a few dollars, but worth it, and a single sheet can last a very long time.

 Once you're ready, wet the sandpaper by putting it on a flat surface like a kitchen counter and pouring water on it. There's no amount or trick to this, but you absolutely must have water on the sandpaper.

 Now write or print about 6-7 words on the sandpaper using the amount of pressure and style you usually write in. Do not just swipe the nib around, you have to write like you always do. Don't worry about getting your hand wet.

 Next, wipe the nib and write on paper. If it doesn't feel glassy smooth, write a few more words on the sandpaper and repeat until you get the nib where you want it.

 This just speeds up the natural break-in of a nib to your hand. The same thing happens over several months as you write on paper. Wet sanding with fine grit makes that go faster with minimal risk to the nib. Try it!

 A 51 should not be $100 unless it is rare or exceptional. I'm carrying a blue/lustraloy 1947 Vac I picked up at the LA Pen Show a couple weeks ago. Nice shape and it was $35. Got several other 51s and averaged about $60-$70 each.


----------



## plainsong

Well you guys have gotten me browsing FP sites, so thanks for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all so confusing, but one thing that isn't is the wide variety of inks, and the decent paper to put it on. 

 I guess I'll start out with ye old Lamy Safari. Lamy's been so and so to me. The Lamy Accent multi-pen was great until it was stolen. The Lamy 4 Color I replaced it with has worst QC than a disposable. The action is scratchy, the material feels cheap, and the feeling of writing with it, although it's just a ballpoint "refill holder" is crap. The Accent was so smooth. It was supposed to come with a stylus replacement, and Lamy sorta forgot to include it. It's not a pen I'd care so much about had it not been so expensive. Live and learn.

 I kind of migrate to the Pelikans though, but I want to test it with some less expensive pen first. After all the only FP experience I have is with a calligraphy set I got as a kid, and I specifically remember not liking how it felt like I was writing with a fingernail.

 So to keep the thread going, what do we think are decently priced FPs that are good at note taking and smooth, a joy to use?


----------



## meat01

Lamy Safaris have been hit or miss for me. I have heard great things about Lamy 2000s, but I have not had any experience with one.

 I have had great luck with Pelikans. The Pelikan Go! which is discontinued is a great pen for the money as are Pelikanos. I really like the M200s also.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can sand a gold/iridium nib without too much concern - I do it with every pen, and I've got about 50 now.

 Do not use regular fine grit sandpaper from the hardware store. You should buy at least 2000 grit wet/dry from an auto paint place. It'll be a few dollars, but worth it, and a single sheet can last a very long time.

 Once you're ready, wet the sandpaper by putting it on a flat surface like a kitchen counter and pouring water on it. There's no amount or trick to this, but you absolutely must have water on the sandpaper.

 Now write or print about 6-7 words on the sandpaper using the amount of pressure and style you usually write in. Do not just swipe the nib around, you have to write like you always do. Don't worry about getting your hand wet.

 Next, wipe the nib and write on paper. If it doesn't feel glassy smooth, write a few more words on the sandpaper and repeat until you get the nib where you want it.

 This just speeds up the natural break-in of a nib to your hand. The same thing happens over several months as you write on paper. Wet sanding with fine grit makes that go faster with minimal risk to the nib. Try it!

 A 51 should not be $100 unless it is rare or exceptional. I'm carrying a blue/lustraloy 1947 Vac I picked up at the LA Pen Show a couple weeks ago. Nice shape and it was $35. Got several other 51s and averaged about $60-$70 each._

 

Thanks for the info Uncle Erik! This will probably help when I start breaking in some of my Father's older pens that he bought but never used.


----------



## plainsong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lamy Safaris have been hit or miss for me. I have heard great things about Lamy 2000s, but I have not had any experience with one.

 I have had great luck with Pelikans. The Pelikan Go! which is discontinued is a great pen for the money as are Pelikanos. I really like the M200s also._

 

And the head-fier in me also migrates to the Heritage woody pens, but that might be going a bit to the deep end for someone whose last FP was in a calligraphy set for kids. I did take care of my pen though.

 Speaking of wood, I also like the looks of the Faber-Castell e-motion. But I really like what I read about Pelikan. I'm not locked into any one brand, other than it sounds like you and I have the same mixed feelings about Lamy.


----------



## meat01

I have wanted to try other brands like Omas or Mont Blanc, but the low price for quality and a nice piston filler has kept me with Pelikan. A lot of the others are just too expensive.

 I have also had good luck with old Sheaffer touchdown pens and a lot of people love Parker 51s.

 Another one on my list to try is the Pilot Vanishing Point, because it is so unique.


----------



## Barry

In response to Plainsong's request and to others who are interested in a great writing, moderately priced fountain pen, I offer the following url.

Franklin-Christoph M-14 Magnetic Fountain Pen and Rollerball

 I have a pretty decent fountain pen collection and this is one of my favorite everyday writers. Really, a terrific pen.


----------



## plainsong

That is a nice looking pen. I went ahead and added to my growing list of pen bookmarks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The Pelikan M215 though looks like a whole bunch of awesome.


----------



## majurglery

I would never even think of spending over a dollar for one pen as i loose far to many. Plus im perfectly happy with my cheap 10 cent pens...


----------



## plainsong

Well that's one more for the post count I guess.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majurglery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would never even think of spending over a dollar for one pen as i loose far to many. Plus im perfectly happy with my cheap 10 cent pens..._

 

Speaking of which I just lost a very expensive pen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Even so, my heart hurts more than my wallet does because it wrote so well, not to mention very attractive too! Fortunately, it isn't a discontinued/vintage pen but my uncontrolled un-student-like spending means I can't actually afford to buy one again, at least not for another month or two... Gonna pour myself a gin and tonic to ease the pain


----------



## plainsong

In the meantime, someone explain to me what a FP feels like. I only have experience with a pen from a calligraphy set and apparently (hopefully?) it wasn't very good. It felt like writing with a fingernail.


----------



## SuperNothing

Picked up a Lamy Safari today and I really like it. I have to stop coming to Head-Fi. It costs me too much money.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For less than $200, I would get a mint Parker 51 Vacumatic with a gold-filled cap. It is piston-filled and normally go for around $100._

 

Old post, I know, but the Parker 51 Vacumatic is a vacumatic fill, not a piston fill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jussei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First, with the MB I get some light skipping when I write from time to time. I purchased the pen new, does it go away with time? 
 Second, if the skipping doesn't go away with time, is there a way to increase flow or at least make it consistent?_

 

As others have said, a brand new pen should never skip, and this pen should be returned and replaced/repaired. One thing to try before you return it is to fill a glass with _cold_ water (always cold water when flushing FPs) and put a drop or two of dishwashing liquid in the glass. Stir the glass, then fill n' flush the pen with the soapy water until you get sick of it. Repeat but with plain cold water to rinse. Let the pen dry overnight, then fill and see if your skipping problems continue. Sometimes there are leftover oils from the factory stuck in the feed that soap can wash out, but honestly it sounds like your problem is just a faulty feed or some trouble with the nib that the manufacturer needs to take care of.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the meantime, someone explain to me what a FP feels like. I only have experience with a pen from a calligraphy set and apparently (hopefully?) it wasn't very good. It felt like writing with a fingernail._

 

The coolest part about writing with a fountain pen is they lay down ink with virtually no pressure. With a ballpoint you need to push down, kind of "tattooing" ink onto the page. With a fountain pen, just a feather-touch on the page lays down ink. Furthermore, specialty nibs like italics, cursive italics, and stubs will give your writing line variation, and to the more skilled writers flexible nibs can do the same but with even more attractive results.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the meantime, someone explain to me what a FP feels like. I only have experience with a pen from a calligraphy set and apparently (hopefully?) it wasn't very good. It felt like writing with a fingernail._

 

In my experience, calligraphy pens tended to be rougher than good fountain pens because, with the fountain pens, all the pressure is directed to one single rounded point on the nib which will write smoothly depending on how smooth it is (you can get some dirt cheap FPs in Asia that have nibs that'll cut paper if you don't sand them first) The calligraphy pen tends to have a much broader contact on the paper and depending again, on how smooth it is, it'll write smoothly, but its harder to get that long, broad edge smoother than a rounded point. Like jjhatfield mentioned, a good fountain pen needs little to no pressure to get a good ink flow on paper.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have wanted to try other brands like Omas or Mont Blanc, but the low price for quality and a nice piston filler has kept me with Pelikan. A lot of the others are just too expensive.

 I have also had good luck with old Sheaffer touchdown pens and a lot of people love Parker 51s.

 Another one on my list to try is the Pilot Vanishing Point, because it is so unique._

 

If you get a Montblanc, be sure to get one of the older ones with the brass piston filler mechanism. You can tell by seeing a brass fitting under the cap for the piston. Those are much better made than the current models and worth hunting down and paying a few extra dollars for.

 I'm not crazy about Omas, either. I've picked up four over the years and while they're not bad, they're a lot of money for something that's just OK. I like my M600 better than any Omas I have, and it was about half the price.

 One brand I'm fond of you don't see often is Stipula. The prices are fair, build quality is high and the nibs are excellent.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the meantime, someone explain to me what a FP feels like. I only have experience with a pen from a calligraphy set and apparently (hopefully?) it wasn't very good. It felt like writing with a fingernail._

 

Plainsong, a good FP is not scratchy at all. You usually see good ones described as being silky, glassy, buttery, and so on. No pressure; the pen skates along leaving a perfect trail of the *exact* ink you like, and there's little fatigue after writing all day. Dare I compare a FP to a SET? They're a little quirky, but the ease and smoothness win you over.

 If you want to try one, I highly recommend a 51 or a Sheaffer Snorkel. Both are wonderful. A 51 is my daily carry.


----------



## LordofDoom

I use a Charcoal-Colored Pilot Dr. Grip with 0.7mm Gel Ink.

 Simple and nice


----------



## SuperNothing

I am really digging a MB Writer Series Dostoevsky. Must. Restrain. Self.


----------



## jjhatfield

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SuperNothing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am really digging a MB Writer Series Dostoevsky. Must. Restrain. Self._

 

I like the Kafka, Dostoevsky, Virginia Woolfe, and Faulkner pens. I will probably never own any of them, but I can admire from afar.


----------



## plainsong

Thanks for answering my questions. I'm looking forward to getting my first FP soon, I think it'll be a Pelikan 215.


----------



## appophylite

Is anyone here familiar with a Cross fountain pen that has a barrel/cap in plated chrome and modeled after the design of the Classic Century model ball pens? My father was clearing out his desk at work and came across this model that he bought about 8 years ago. Since he doesn't use fountain pens much anymore, and has some better older Cross and Waterman pens anyway, he gave it to me. It writes very smoothly, even more so than the Parker Vectors that I normally use, and I much prefer its piston fill ink cartridge to the cheaper feeling Parker one.


----------



## DrBenway

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is anyone here familiar with a Cross fountain pen that has a barrel/cap in plated chrome and modeled after the design of the Classic Century model ball pens? My father was clearing out his desk at work and came across this model that he bought about 8 years ago. Since he doesn't use fountain pens much anymore, and has some better older Cross and Waterman pens anyway, he gave it to me. It writes very smoothly, even more so than the Parker Vectors that I normally use, and I much prefer its piston fill ink cartridge to the cheaper feeling Parker one._

 

I've got a Century II fountain pen with sterling silver cap and translucent blue lacquer barrel. It writes very smoothly, and is beautiful to look at.

 I normally keep my fountain pen expenditures under $20; as a kid I always carried the classic cheapie Shaeffer cartridge pens. Until a couple of years ago, you could still commonly find them in the stationery aisle for well under $10.

 But in the case of the Century II, I lucked out. A mom and pop stationery store across the ave from Penn Station was going out of business; each day they took an additional 10% off of the entire pen inventory, up until the very last day, when I snagged the Century II for $55. Couldn't resist.


----------



## milkpowder

Oh what have I done...

 I decided to go and pick up a MB platinum rollerball in Classique size but ended up leaving with a Boheme Noir FP tucked underneath my arm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The salesperson was good.


----------



## milkpowder

Bought a Caran d'Ache Ecridor Chevron Mini FP today. I'm going through a phase of small, compact fountain pens.

 A picture with the two day old MB Boheme Noir FP:


----------



## mrarroyo

^ I love Caran D'Ache, it is a fantastic manufacturer and their nibs are so smooth. Did I mention they write smooth!


----------



## milkpowder

Yes, very smooth! My Ecridor is a very, very wet writer, almost so wet that it feathers out on some papers.


----------



## SuperNothing

Has anyone had any experience with the Waterman Edson? I am thinking of picking it up and was wondering how it writes.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SuperNothing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone had any experience with the Waterman Edson? I am thinking of picking it up and was wondering how it writes._

 

You should first go and try it yourself. The Edson is a large and heavy pen, which IMO looks better in pictures than in real life. It writes fine, but it is a bit gaudy.


----------



## Al4x

been looking through the pens, dont really like the arty farty looking ones, theyre also quite bulky looking ones

 mine, neat and tidy, cant find one ive seen that i like better

 mine





 i like the simple, clean, metallic look

 havent found a nice fountain pen like it


----------



## kodreaming

It looks really nice. Your hands probably get tired easily...


----------



## majid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SuperNothing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone had any experience with the Waterman Edson? I am thinking of picking it up and was wondering how it writes._

 

I have both an Edson Blue and an Edson LE. The nib doesn't have much flex, and is underwhelming. The Exception writes better. The best writing FP I have tried is a S.T. Dupont Orpheo, but the converter has a tendency to dry out quickly. Otherwise, Montblanc is the brand people love to hate, but my Meisterstück Solitaire has never failed me, unlike my Pelikans, Watermans or Caran d'Ache.


----------



## majid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bought a Caran d'Ache Ecridor Chevron Mini FP today. I'm going through a phase of small, compact fountain pens._

 

I have the same Caran d'Ache... If you like compact, the pen to beat is the Sailor Chalana, however. It is to the Ecridor what the Ecridor is to a MB 149.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Al4x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_been looking through the pens, dont really like the arty farty looking ones, theyre also quite bulky looking ones

 mine, neat and tidy, cant find one ive seen that i like better

 mine





 i like the simple, clean, metallic look

 havent found a nice fountain pen like it_

 

Parker makes one. This is from the Sonnet line.


----------



## milkpowder

It's rather annoying how stiff the Edson and Carene nibs are. One would expect an 18k nib to be much more flexible.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the same Caran d'Ache... If you like compact, the pen to beat is the Sailor Chalana, however. It is to the Ecridor what the Ecridor is to a MB 149._

 

My Caran d'Ache is already giving me problems: The cap is loose and I have contacted Caran d'Ache via email. Even though I have identified the problem, it will be awkward to fix without physically tampering (and possibly voiding the warranty) due to way the inner cap is attached to the cap. It is however a decent writer.

 I have had a look at the Sailor Chalana and am very tempted to get the silver plated version. Currently debating whether to get that or replace the wonderful Yard-O-Led Viceroy Pocket FP which I unfortunately lost awhile ago.


----------



## SuperNothing

I am getting a cartridge converter for my Lamy Safari. Does anyone have any recommendations on inks to use with it? Anything work particularly well with it/is awful? I have a medium nib on the pen if that makes any difference. I also want a really dark black and a nice green and brown or red would be good to have. Secondly, I know the Safari nib is user replaceable. How hard is this to do?


----------



## vibin247

Here's my MB 146. It's a medium nib and I use Waterman Black. I have tried other inks, but nothing flows as smoothly.


----------



## monolith

You have beautiful handwritting.


----------



## DrBenway

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You have beautiful handwritting._

 

I agree. I have been talking to other people of (ahem) a certain age, and we are all amazed at the decline in the art of handwriting, particularly among young people. My nieces just turned 14, and will be entering high school in the fall. Their class was the last in their school disctrict to be taught longhand!!!!!

 CNET ran an article not so long ago about the decline of the Palmer method, which for decades was the standard cursive hand taught to American school children. It seems that from now on, kids will be taught block print, and then keyboarding. Cursive handwriting is about to become a quaint memory in this culture. That's an incredible shame, in my opinion.

 The CNET story referred to above includes a sidebar with a brief self-test to determine which school of cursive handwriting you belong to. I, it turns out, write an ugly version of the Palmer method. My handwriting is pretty terrible, but it is identifiably in the Palmer tradition.

 P.S. This post is certainly related to this thread, but I don't want to distract attention from the subject at hand: fine writing instruments. Should I start a new thread?


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DrBenway* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree. I have been talking to other people of (ahem) a certain age, and we are all amazed at the decline in the art of handwriting, particularly among young people. My nieces just turned 14, and will be entering high school in the fall. Their class was the last in their school disctrict to be taught longhand!!!!!

 CNET ran an article not so long ago about the decline of the Palmer method, which for decades was the standard cursive hand taught to American school children. It seems that from now on, kids will be taught block print, and then keyboarding. Cursive handwriting is about to become a quaint memory in this culture. That's an incredible shame, in my opinion.

 The CNET story referred to above includes a sidebar with a brief self-test to determine which school of cursive handwriting you belong to. I, it turns out, write an ugly version of the Palmer method. My handwriting is pretty terrible, but it is identifiably in the Palmer tradition.

 P.S. This post is certainly related to this thread, but I don't want to distract attention from the subject at hand: fine writing instruments. Should I start a new thread?_

 

Handwriting is definitely a declining art form. I personally use a weird hybrid of printing and cursive. It's basically printing where I'm too lazy to lift the pen a lot. Sometimes it looks great, other times it's messy. 

 I wish I had tried harder when I was being taught cursive in elementary school.


----------



## DrBenway

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Handwriting is definitely a declining art form. I personally use a weird hybrid of printing and cursive. It's basically printing where I'm too lazy to lift the pen a lot. Sometimes it looks great, other times it's messy. 

 I wish I had tried harder when I was being taught cursive in elementary school._

 

Me too. The only D I got in elementary school was in the first grade, for penmanship. At the time, I hated the very idea that I was graded on my handwriting. Now, I wish children were still taught script, and graded on their progress.

 My current hand, when I'm paying attention, is pretty much the Palmer method, loops and joins included. When I'm scribbling, for instance when I'm taking notes rapidly, my hand tends to deteriorate into a wierd combination of script (without ornamentation) and block print.

 At least I know the difference.


----------



## porfryrieggwo

I see those pens are great for pro signatures, but whats the best pen for a College student? 

 I use the White and Blue Bic pen that has buttons for Black, Blue, Red, and Green colors so I can underline, emphasize, and star information in my notes.


----------



## milkpowder

I'm using a Faber Castell Ambition (fine nib) to take my notes atm. It's relatively inexpensive and write well.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *porfryrieggwo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see those pens are great for pro signatures, but whats the best pen for a College student? 

 I use the White and Blue Bic pen that has buttons for Black, Blue, Red, and Green colors so I can underline, emphasize, and star information in my notes._

 

I used to use a Parker Vector FP during college to take notes in classes where I didn't need to add drawing to my notes.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used to use a Parker Vector FP during college to take notes in classes where I didn't need to add drawing to my notes._

 

That's a basic but very decent fountain pen too. I prefer it over the Frontier and 45s.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a basic but very decent fountain pen too. I prefer it over the Frontier and 45s._

 

I totally love how smooth it was straight out of the box, and it's much smoother now since I have been using it for almost 9 years straight. I definitely recommend them as good, cheap starter FPs for people.


----------



## milkpowder

It's IMO the nicest budget Parker FP. I used to have a whole arsenal of Jotters, Frontiers, 45s but would always reach for the Vector before any of the other ones. Iirc, the Jotters have a more flexible nib.

 For something slightly more refined, I would recommend the Faber Castell Ambition which I'm currently using. I have to say it has a slightly flawed design in that it isn't terribly comfortable to grip. The section is too short and the end of the barrel a bit too sharp. I tend to grip quite close to the nib and the short section forces me to grip the barrel, which is just on the border of comfort. Obviously, YMMV.


----------



## TheAnomaly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SuperNothing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am getting a cartridge converter for my Lamy Safari. Does anyone have any recommendations on inks to use with it? Anything work particularly well with it/is awful? I have a medium nib on the pen if that makes any difference. I also want a really dark black and a nice green and brown or red would be good to have. Secondly, I know the Safari nib is user replaceable. How hard is this to do?_

 

my first FP was a yellow Safari with an M nib. i used PR avocado (my first ink) for a long while; i don't really like the ink though. it seems to thick and sometimes it had problems starting. i just went on an ink buying spree: i now have PR avocado, PR lake placid blue, Aurora black, quink blue, sailor red-brown, and waterman blue-black.

 i have put the Sailor red brown into the Safari and it works very nicely. it is really quite a bit smoother than the PR inks, despite being a "boutique" ink. i bought the ink on the pretense of it being more of a blood red/rust color. it is actually closer to brown, i would say, but there is a strong presence of red too. i am pleased with it, but it appears different than the scans i have seen. it is a pretty color with good shading and is not too "out there" for normal use.

 the Aurora black i have only used in another FP, but it is VERY smooth. many people say it is the smoothest/best flowing black on the market...i haven't used any other blacks, but its flow is definitely good. very black, very smooth. very high praise so far. a bit pricey at $10 for 45 mL.

 as for changing the nib: it is as simple as firmly pulling on the sides until it comes out. i have removed the nib myself just to see how it works...it is not very difficult, but you would obviously want the pen to be empty of ink. i don't know off hand where you would find a replacement nib, though.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For something slightly more refined, I would recommend the Faber Castell Ambition which I'm currently using. I have to say it has a slightly flawed design in that it isn't terribly comfortable to grip. The section is too short and the end of the barrel a bit too sharp. I tend to grip quite close to the nib and the short section forces me to grip the barrel, which is just on the border of comfort. Obviously, YMMV._

 

You've got me intrigued about the Faber Castell Ambition, but the short grip will probably be a bit of a problem for me. I also grip my pens really close to the nib. I actually used to have problems when I had to write full time with cheaper Hero fountain pens because I used to grip so close to the nib and ink well that it would often stain my finger-tips with ink.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *porfryrieggwo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see those pens are great for pro signatures, but whats the best pen for a College student? 

 I use the White and Blue Bic pen that has buttons for Black, Blue, Red, and Green colors so I can underline, emphasize, and star information in my notes._

 

I used a mechanical pencil and a Koh-I-Noor Rapidograph through undergrad. I _thought_ I couldn't use a fountain because I'm left-handed. Shortly after graduation, I went to a pen show and realized that I could.

 I got through two graduate degrees with fountain pens after that. They may be good for signatures, but there's nothing better for countless pages of notes and drafting papers. I continue to use them for note-taking and drafts at work, as well.

 My collection is about 50 pens from a wide variety of manufacturers. Most work well. However, the one I keep going back to is the Parker 51. Right now, my beater is a plain Vacuumatic model I got for $35 at the LA Pen Show in February.

 If you want something that will write and keep writing, try a 51 Aerometric. The Vac models are good, but the filler isn't as durable as the Aero. If you buy an Aero, you're almost guaranteed that it'll work after cleaning. The Vac occasionally has to go to the shop for a new diaphragm, but is an excellent performer otherwise. I'm partial to the WWII Vacs with the blind cap and Blue Diamond clips, but all other models work just as well.

 I'd recommend looking around eBay for a 51. Black and gray with silver-colored caps are common and inexpensive. I like Noodler's inks with them. I occasionally use Waterman inks, too.

 Once you try a good fountain you will not go back. Nothing writes as smoothly and I've tried a variety of writing instruments. A 51 never leaks, either. Best of all, if you don't like it, you can always sell it for about what you paid.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You've got me intrigued about the Faber Castell Ambition, but the short grip will probably be a bit of a problem for me. I also grip my pens really close to the nib. I actually used to have problems when I had to write full time with cheaper Hero fountain pens because I used to grip so close to the nib and ink well that it would often stain my finger-tips with ink._

 

Hmm... in which case I would suggest you go to a pen shop and try before you buy. The short section might be a problem.

 For note taking, I prefer fine nibs. The Jotter nibs tend to lay down a fat, wet line. To get the same line width on the Ambition, I think you would want a medium nib. In my rather limited experience, the Ambition is quite a wet writing pen, ie the fine nib lays down a thicker line than the medium nib on my Caran d'Ache.


----------



## SuperNothing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheAnomaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my first FP was a yellow Safari with an M nib. i used PR avocado (my first ink) for a long while; i don't really like the ink though._

 

Thank for the advice. I had already went and bought some inks before your response though. Just so happens I bought the PR Avocado. We will see how I like it. I also bought Noodler's Walnut and PR Velvet Black. None of them have arrived yet so we will see how they look. I also bought a NOS Sheaffer Imperial IV from 1962. We will see how it writes.


----------



## indikator

anyone know pilot?
 do they make luxury pen too?
 their cheap pen is really good, been using it since third grade...


----------



## milkpowder

Pilot are certainly well known, even for making "luxury pens". Check out their mouth-watering Maki-e range, which I believe starts at around the 2-300 dollar mark and goes all the way to around $2k
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Their high-end subsidiary Namiki makes even more extravagant and expensive pens.

 These will set you back many thousands:
NamikiFEMPEROR


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheAnomaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my first FP was a yellow Safari with an M nib. i used PR avocado (my first ink) for a long while; i don't really like the ink though. it seems to thick and sometimes it had problems starting. i just went on an ink buying spree: i now have PR avocado, PR lake placid blue, Aurora black, quink blue, sailor red-brown, and waterman blue-black._

 

The Safari is one of three pens that I keep at work (the others being a Parker 100 and a Rotring Newton). My Safari has a F nib and I run Aurora black through it. It's a nice combo I use when filling out forms.

 If you like the Avocado color but not the ink, give Noodler's Sequoia a try.


----------



## milkpowder

Anyone discovered/purchased any nice pens they would like to share? I want to buy one or two more fountain pens, but can't decide what to buy...

 The shortlist I compiled:
 Parker Duofold International in Blue Check
 Graf von Faber Castell Guilloche in Indigo
 Yard-O-Led Viceroy Standard in Barley
 Waterman Exception Night & Day Black
 Montblanc P145 'Chopin' or P146 'LeGrand'
 Visconti Van Gogh Midi Sandal with 14k nib.

 I've held the Parker, GvFB, YoL, MB in my hand before. The Duofold and Chopin are both very light pens. The Guilloche is slightly weightier. The Viceroy feels the most substantial.

 I'm tempted to rebuy the Chopin which I sold awhile ago simply because it is such a classy-looking pen. However, I have never been particularly impressed by MB nibs. Like my Boheme, the Chopin nib is quite smooth, broad (for a medium) and very wet, but there almost no line variation even though the nib is slightly flexible. A rather uncharacteristic and uninspiring writer but what a looker! Will the LeGrand have a nicer nib?

 The Viceroy I like quite a lot. Having owned, written with and subsequently lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a Viceroy Pocket before, I know how incredible the Yard-O-Led 18k nibs are. Wet like the Montblancs, but much more flexible and interesting to write with. The build quality is also staggeringly solid and the attention to detail is nothing short of breathtaking. Who doesn't like a hand-crafted, solid silver pen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Duofold and Guilloche I've had a chance to try at a pen shop before. Nice pens, but the Duofold especially in Black Platinum, strikes me as too ordinary. There's nothing about it that jumps out at you. I've never seen a Blue Check, but I reckon it'll look more interesting. Anyhow, the Duofold is light, well balanced (doesn't need to be posted) and puts down a smooth line. The lightness and hollowness almost makes it feel cheap. I haven't spent much time writing with it so the nib is still a mystery to me. I wonder if anyone could help me out here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the Guilloche... It's a nice looking pen. Good weighty feel. Nib is very smooth. Again, I haven't spent enough time with one to really get a good feel of the nib. I am _very impressed_ by the medium, flexible(!) stainless steel nib on my basic Faber Castell Ambition though, so I'm confident the GvFB will be a nice writer!

 I have no idea how the Waterman Exception or Visconti Van Gogh are like.
 I also recently went to my local pen shop to try out the Porsche Design Techflex Gold FP. Initially, everyone will be impressed by how it looks. The problem starts once you pick it up. It's ridiculously heavy and the weight balance is horrible. How the heck anyone could use this as a daily writer is beyond me. On the upside, the build quality is second to none. It feels indestructable and the materials are top-notch. Nice to look at, admire and show off to friends, but certainly not nice to write with.

 OK. I'm finished talking.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Milkpowder, have you considered a Stipula? I've owned a few over the years and have come to love them. I mostly carry a 51, but have a great Stipula Etruria piston that comes along occasionally. Their nibs are terrific and I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## milkpowder

I've never used or seen one 'in flesh'. Sure looks nice though. The Italians really know how to make flashy pens. 

 Looks were what initially attracted me to the Visconti Van Gogh Midi. The Delta Dolce Vita Media also looks very nice too.

 How does the Stipula Etruria nib compare to the 51? Along similar lines would be a Conway Stewart Bracket Brown Centenary Collectors, Nelson. All the issues I've read about CS pens not filling/writing are very discouraging even though the customer service is supposedly excellent. I would expect a five-six hundred dollar pen to fill and write perfectly out of the box. I'd probably settle for one of the smaller 100 models though. The Garner 100 Black Whirl looks incredible but so $$$!


----------



## Barry

I have a Visconti Van Gogh in the large size. It is a comfortable pen to write with, but only if unposted. The nib is not especially smooth (neither is my Aurora - is this an Italian thing?) But the ink flow is consistent, just a tad lush, but not too much so.

 On a whim, I just bought a Parker Duofold Centennial. Have not inked it yet, but l like the balance.

 My impressions on nibs may differ from yours. I am left handed and push the nib along. Too much flex and it does not work well. I have liked Sailor pens, like my Aurora and my Lamy 2000. Not so much my Pelikan - darned if I know why. You might also take a look at the Bexley pen. Not particularly opulent, but it writes very well and is well balanced.


----------



## milkpowder

Could you perhaps post a picture of them side to side?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Centennial has a dual channel ink feed vs the International single (?). I wonder if it makes the Centennial a noticeably better writer. The Citrine looks amazing and I've just spotted a couple True Blues for sale too...argh... how to choose


----------



## Solan

I tested around 100 pens rather thoroughly a few years back, and there were two rather clear winners in terms of writing comfort and writing result: 

 Cross (*)
 Lamy Persona

 The Lamy was a rather odd contender, since Lamy is most known for pens at the other end of the spectrum, but this one pen was a true beauty, with titanium body and 18k gold nib and parts. 

 The Cross (* = I do unfortunately not remember the precise Cross model now) was somewhat thinner, but had an exquisitely fluid nib. 

 I ended up buying the Lamy, since thickness counts more to writing comfort for me than does the nib, but if I were to construct my own pen, it would be a Lamy with a Cross nib.

 Other pens: Many other pens, Montblanc prominently among them, were very pretty _looking_ but rather poor as writing instruments. Many of them were too thin, too tapered or too slippery at the grip point to give control of the pen without having to use force. The Lamy, in contrast, was perfect in this regard; it lets you write well and controlled with barely any gripping force.

 I must give kudos to the seller, Andvord in Oslo, Norway, for letting me spend so many hours testing so many pens, and testing many over and over again until I had it narrowed down. They even gave me a free extra nib when I couldn't decide between fine and medium, just for the joy of the pen afficionado.

Attachment 4391


----------



## SuperNothing

Had some Private Reserve Velvet Black arrive today. I really enjoy it. Much more than the Parker Quink Black I have been using. Although the Quink bottle and cap are alot nicer.


----------



## milkpowder

Is it as "velvety black" as the name suggests?


----------



## Inz

Just joined Pen-Fi. Purchased a Pelikan Souveran 400 Green/Black GT w/ a fine nib. I may have to switch to extra fine but I am not sure whether the additional clarity in my (tiny) writing would justify the increased scratchiness associated with extra fine nibs.

Pens At JOON New York - All The Best Pens In The World!

 I've been using fountain pens for years but this is the first quality one. The others all cost me less than $15.


----------



## milkpowder

Sweet! The Souverans look very nice in Green/Black. Re: EF nibs, I don't think _Nibmeiester_ Richard Binder is too impressived with Pelikan EF nibs. If you buy a nib from him, he'll make sure it writes like melted butter on a hot pan (or a healthier option - ice cubes on a skating rink) before it's sent to you.

 I used to take notes with a Souveran 600 green stripe every day, but its duties have largely been taken over by a much cheaper, but just as good pen - Faber Castell Ambition.

 What inks are you using? I'm going through a phase of MB British Racing Green at the moment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Souveran is filled with Pelikan Black though...


----------



## Inz

Noodler's black. The pen is going to be seeing everyday use, so I'll probably just be sticking with blacks (I never was a fan of blue ink..).

 I'm liking it so far; it's much better, to me, than a bottle of Mont Blanc a friend gave me a while ago. But then again, I should really fill up one of my old pens to really discern the difference.

 If/when I purchase another pen, I'll check out some different ink colors, or I could just fill up my old pens, but they write horribly..

 Thanks of the advice regarding the EF nibs. If people start having problems reading my writing, I'll definitely look into ordering from him.


----------



## milkpowder

Ah yes, the MB Black is more grey than black. I have a bottle and some cartridges but they're not seeing much use.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's been a while since I've written with it but if I recall correctly, it's actually slightly purplish when run under water.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Inz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just joined Pen-Fi. Purchased a Pelikan Souveran 400 Green/Black GT w/ a fine nib. I may have to switch to extra fine but I am not sure whether the additional clarity in my (tiny) writing would justify the increased scratchiness associated with extra fine nibs.

Pens At JOON New York - All The Best Pens In The World!

 I've been using fountain pens for years but this is the first quality one. The others all cost me less than $15._

 

Great choice, Pelikans are fantastic writing tools. My oldest Pelican is about 10 years old and it just writes beautifully. Enjoy it!


----------



## Inz

Thanks! I just got a new (read: better) job, so I decided to buy something nice for myself. I was going to buy an amp, but my need for a good pen outweighed it. I'm hoping I will just keep this one pen for the next ten years, but we all know how that goes. I want a Nakaya next...

 Edited for punctuation.


----------



## Edwood

Since I wanted to use Noodler's "Bulletproof" ink, I wanted a cheap rollerball solution. I found cheap rollerball pen that uses refillable fountain pen insert. 

 The Lyra Calypso.

Lyra Calypso Roller Ball Pen

 I got the Calypso Roller Ball pens. Waiting on the Noodler's Ink.

 The Calypso is a cheap cheap plasticy pen. Hope it doesn't leak like crazy or clog up. Not expecting much with it's $5 price tag.

 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Oh, and in case I really like the rollerball with Noodler's Ink, is there a better quality Rollerball pen that uses refillable Fountain Pen ink? I really wish there was an insert that would work with my Lamy Swift. One of my favorite pens.

 -Ed


----------



## Inz

I've never heard of anything like that. I imagine there might be an issue with sealing the ink while still allowing air to enter the chamber. Who knows though, maybe someone makes them (I searched out of curiosity and couldn't find anything right away). You could always purchase a basic fountain pen with a converter. That's what I always did until today.

 On a side note:
 Just out of curiosity, what size is most of your handwriting?
 I just measured mine out of curiosity and most lowercase letters come out between 1 and 1.5 mm tall. I used to try to write smaller than the computer on the printouts I was given in grade school, and I guess the smallness stuck with me.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Inz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've never heard of anything like that. I imagine there might be an issue with sealing the ink while still allowing air to enter the chamber. Who knows though, maybe someone makes them (I searched out of curiosity and couldn't find anything right away). You could always purchase a basic fountain pen with a converter. That's what I always did until today.

 On a side note:
 Just out of curiosity, what size is most of your handwriting?
 I just measured mine out of curiosity and most lowercase letters come out between 1 and 1.5 mm tall. I used to try to write smaller than the computer on the printouts I was given in grade school, and I guess the smallness stuck with me._

 

Pretty large, actually. Between 4-5mm tall at least. 

 But I type a lot more than I write. I draw a lot more than I write, so that's why I have liked rollerballs a lot more than fountain pens.

 -Ed


----------



## gritzcolin

I had a Fisher space Pen in highschool quite like this I loved it nice weight and wrote well I lost it which was fitting since I found it on the ground in the first place.


----------



## milkpowder

Inz, you do indeed have small handwriting! My lowercase letters are at least 2mm taller than yours. It depends on the nib/tip and ink though. I tend to write much smaller with fine tipped/nibbed pens.


----------



## funniecow

Man, I think if you buy expensive pens, the best thing to do is to write in script or that script+print combo. Every time I see that, I feel the urge to run out and buy a pen, until I see the prices.


----------



## r1n7r4h

Are there any recommended pen shops in the El Monte/San Gabriel/Pasadena area?

 I know of Vroman's Fine Writing in Pasadena and Flax all the way in LA. 






 This thread has gotten me into fine writing instruments. I used to have a Cross BP & Pencil and a cheap Sheaffer FP(I think).

 Also, what are some recommended mechanical pencils?


----------



## meat01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *r1n7r4h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, what are some recommended mechanical pencils?_

 

Pentel Kerry, Koh-i-Noor, Faber Castel, Staedtler


----------



## Edwood

This is my most expensive "pen" that get the most use.






 Well, at least what it comes with is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Solan

Edwood: Would you mind adding a bit more detail? I like its no-nonsense looks and functionalist aesthetics. Is the grip thick enough for writing?


----------



## leftnose

It looks like a stylus for a Wacom or other tablet


----------



## SuperNothing

That is a pen for a Wacom tablet. Although it is a lot nicer than the one I have from my 4 year old tablet.


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *r1n7r4h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, what are some recommended mechanical pencils?_

 

The old style Rotring 600 series are, in my mind, the best mechanical pencils ever. They're not made anymore, but you can get them for $30-40 on eBay. There are many designs from other companies that patently rip off the 600 series design, like the Ohto Promate, and one of the Koh-I-Noor offerings.


----------



## fiddler

My gf bought me a Parker Latitude as a birthday gift. Nicest pen I've ever had for sure - but my writing is so ugly, it forced me to try and improve my handwriting! Also it took me some getting used to, to write with a FP.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SuperNothing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is a pen for a Wacom tablet. Although it is a lot nicer than the one I have from my 4 year old tablet._

 

In my case, it's for a Cintiq 21UX. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's the same pen as the one used for the Intuos 3 line of tablets as well.

 As for "analog" pens. I just got the Noodler's Ink in today. Old Manhattan Blackest Black and Luxury Blue. 

 I really like the Old Manhattan. It doesn't dry to a lighter gray with "dark tips" like a lot of so called black inks I've seen. Luxury Blue looks fluorescent in the bottle, but on paper is a more faded grayish blue. Looks nice, but it's not a dark electric blue like the bottled ink looks. It's supposedly bulletproof too, but I have a lot more confidence in the Manhattan Black.

 The Calypso Refillable Roller Ball works quite well. Smooth and little to no skipping when writing or drawing quickly. Only downside is it takes a little while to get the ink started if it's been sitting around for awhile. I find that gently tipping the pen back and forth a few times before uncapping helps.

 Also, the Noodler's Ink dries really fast. The dry weather helps with that as well. 

 Otherwise, we'll see how it holds up to clogging and leaking over time. I won't be taking chances. I'll carry it in a ziplock baggie just in case. (more for leak protection).

 -Ed


----------



## Assorted

I officially lost my Waterman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still have the neat little box with 5 cartridges left.


----------



## SuperNothing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my case, it's for a Cintiq 21UX. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the same pen as the one used for the Intuos 3 line of tablets as well._

 

Well technically Cintiq is made by Wacom. But to the main fact you actually have a Cintiq. I am extremely jealous. I have no reason to have one whatsoever but I am still jealous.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_II really like the Old Manhattan. It doesn't dry to a lighter gray with "dark tips" like a lot of so called black inks I've seen. Luxury Blue looks fluorescent in the bottle, but on paper is a more faded grayish blue. Looks nice, but it's not a dark electric blue like the bottled ink looks. It's supposedly bulletproof too, but I have a lot more confidence in the Manhattan Black._

 

I'm a big fan of Noodler's inks. Of the 11 inks that I use, 5 of them are Noodler's. However, I haven't found a Noodler's blue that I really like. My two favorite blues are Visconti's and Private Reserve American Blue. If you want a dark electric blue, try the American Blue. You can also try PR's DC Supershow blue which is very similar to American Blue but darker. I like the American Blue better than the DCSS because, even though it is only marginally less dark, it has nicer shading.

 I do admit that one of the five Noodler's above is Upper Ganges Blue which I use at work when something needs an original signature because it's blue and bulletproof. Its a darker subdued blue but it has a nice texture. At home for original signatures I use Noodler's Legal Lapis which, despite the name, really isn't blue at all


----------



## r1n7r4h

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The old style Rotring 600 series are, in my mind, the best mechanical pencils ever. They're not made anymore, but you can get them for $30-40 on eBay. There are many designs from other companies that patently rip off the 600 series design, like the Ohto Promate, and one of the Koh-I-Noor offerings._

 






 I wish I had a way to buy one of these off ebay but I can't, yet. 

 I also can't decide which fountain pen to get just yet, I am leaning towards the Pelikan M400/M600 though.


----------



## fiddler

Guys question about my Parker Latitude fountain pen. I'm new to FP's, what kind of ink would you recommend? I just used up a disposable cartridge, but I also have a refillable cartridge. My main question is, I can use any brand of ink I like right, no need to stick to Parker or anything like that?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fiddler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys question about my Parker Latitude fountain pen. I'm new to FP's, what kind of ink would you recommend? I just used up a disposable cartridge, but I also have a refillable cartridge. My main question is, I can use any brand of ink I like right, no need to stick to Parker or anything like that?_

 

I am one of the few ones who likes Parker ink, it is reasonably price and it flows very nice. As an alternative the inks from Levenger seem to ve very nice as well and sometimes they are on sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course you being in Canada S&H might be a bit high.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a big fan of Noodler's inks. Of the 11 inks that I use, 5 of them are Noodler's. However, I haven't found a Noodler's blue that I really like. My two favorite blues are Visconti's and Private Reserve American Blue. If you want a dark electric blue, try the American Blue. You can also try PR's DC Supershow blue which is very similar to American Blue but darker. I like the American Blue better than the DCSS because, even though it is only marginally less dark, it has nicer shading.

 I do admit that one of the five Noodler's above is Upper Ganges Blue which I use at work when something needs an original signature because it's blue and bulletproof. Its a darker subdued blue but it has a nice texture. At home for original signatures I use Noodler's Legal Lapis which, despite the name, really isn't blue at all_

 

Have you seen Noodler's new Bay State Blue? It might be what you're looking for. I'm thinking about getting a bottle. I go back and forth between their Ottoman Azure and the Legal Lapis. I like both, but an electric blue might be fun for a change.

 I used to love the old Waterman ink before they changed the formulation. I even liked the distinctive smell it had. I'd get a bottle of the violet, blue/black and black, then mix them 1:1:1. It'd have a nice, slightly faded look when dry. But I've moved away from the darker inks because of work. With so many photocopies, PDFs, etc., etc., the best way to tell an original from a copy is an obviously blue signature. The Bay State Blue would be pretty good for that.


----------



## Barry

You dont have to use Parker ink but there is no reason not to. It is a very good, reliable ink. The colors are unremarkable, however. Other readily available inks are Waterman and Shaeffer. Both good - I am partial to Waterman's Blue Black and many like their Florida Blue and Havana.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you seen Noodler's new Bay State Blue? It might be what you're looking for. I'm thinking about getting a bottle. I go back and forth between their Ottoman Azure and the Legal Lapis. I like both, but an electric blue might be fun for a change.

 I used to love the old Waterman ink before they changed the formulation. I even liked the distinctive smell it had. I'd get a bottle of the violet, blue/black and black, then mix them 1:1:1. It'd have a nice, slightly faded look when dry. But I've moved away from the darker inks because of work. With so many photocopies, PDFs, etc., etc., the best way to tell an original from a copy is an obviously blue signature. The Bay State Blue would be pretty good for that._

 

Actually, I prefer darker blues but I want them to be vivid. The dark blue Noodler's all look kind of washed out to me. Visconti Blue and PR American blue are perfect for me.

 I also worry about Baystate Blue. It can't be mixed with other inks and it has a reputation of staining pens. If you haven't tried it, get a bottle of Visconti Blue if you don't need a bulletproof ink. Get it in the plastic bottle though or it's ridiculously expensive


----------



## milkpowder

I really like Visconti Blue and Waterman Florida Blue. The glass Visconti ink bottle is a nice touch


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The glass Visconti ink bottle is a nice touch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Absolutely! The trick is to buy the glass bottle the first time and then buy the plastic bottles to refill it.


----------



## r1n7r4h

Just ordered a Cross Townsend Medalist with medium nib and a Pelikan M200 in Black GT and fine nib, in addition to Noodler's Bulletproof Black and Bulletproof Polar Blue. 

 Hopefully, I have great beginner's luck and neither of the nibs will need replacement, even though both companies have great service. 

 This whole week can't go buy fast enough, first with high school graduation and waiting for my new writing instruments.


----------



## milkpowder

Yipee! Remember to post some pictures of your newly-acquired toys! Where did you buy from?

 I tend to avoid bulletproof inks because they tend to stain the ink window if the pen isn't flushed often.


----------



## r1n7r4h

I got the pens from Goldspot.com, which I read on the FPN forums as a reputable seller, so I'm hoping for the best, if anything were to arise.

 The inks are a wavering part of the order for me. I haven't visited the Vromans or Flax pen stores yet. If they have any Aurora Black or Private Reserve Midnight Blue, I definately will pick those up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll just use a regular pen, if I ever write checks because I always use the credit card or the bank's auto bill pay system.

 Edit: Decided to just go with the Pelikan 4001 Black and Blue ink because it is really cheap and just a safe ink, according to the reviews.


----------



## jhawkes

My dream pen is relatively obtainable ($460) and my next planned purchase!











 A Nakaya Piccolo, Urushi lacqure with Roiro finish.

 Nakaya (formerly Platinum) of Japan have made some incredible bespoke Maki-e pens, such as this example "Jurogin" costing $22,500, yikes! The Maki-e craftsmanship is simply breathtaking, the details are just staggering.


----------



## Inz

Yeah, my next pen is definitely going to be the same Nakaya but in Aka-tamenuri


----------



## milkpowder

I just received a couple of Clairefontaine A5 notebooks (Age Bag and Matris Soft Cover), an A4 notepad and a Rhodia A4 notepad. 

 The Clairefontaine A4 notepad has the smoothest surface I have ever touched. Clairefontaine uses the same g/m2 paper (90g/m2) in their A5 notebooks, but it isn't as smooth as the A4 pads.

 The Rhodia A4 notepad uses a slightly lighter 80g/m2 and the differences are easily palpable. It's not quite as smooth and feels noticeably lighter-weight, not unlike the supposedly heavier-weight 90g/m2 paper found in the Clairefontaine _notebooks_.

 I haven't really written on any of the pads, but anyhow, the Clairefontaine A4 notepad has some truly exquisite-_feeling_ paper. Unfortunately, neither the Matris Soft Cover or Age Bag are decent enough replacements for the Moleskines I use on a daily basis. They don't feel as robust and don't have enough pages. The paper quality is _a lot better_ than that found in Moleskines. I hate how the quality of the paper varies so much. I got a brand new Moleskine Large Lined Notebook just yesterday and it feathers more than my previous one! Maybe I should stick to the Sketchbooks, which have much thicker, bleed-free, feather-free pages.

 Since making the switch to writing exclusively with fountain pens, it's been rather frustrating to find high performance notebooks. As far as notepads are concerned, the Clairefontaine and Rhodia are unbeatable.


----------



## leftnose

milkpowder,

 Give some of these a try:

Mead Five-Star 4 Square/5 Square Quad Notebook 8-1/2"W x 11"L 1 100 Brown at OfficeMax

 Personally, I like Rhodia paper better than Clairefontaine because, to me, it writes better. While the above Mead notebook certainly does not compare to either Rhodia or CF, it's pretty darned good for its price. Its main shortcoming is that it writes a little wider than it should but there isn't any feathering or bleedthrough.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you seen Noodler's new Bay State Blue? It might be what you're looking for. I'm thinking about getting a bottle. I go back and forth between their Ottoman Azure and the Legal Lapis. I like both, but an electric blue might be fun for a change.

 I used to love the old Waterman ink before they changed the formulation. I even liked the distinctive smell it had. I'd get a bottle of the violet, blue/black and black, then mix them 1:1:1. It'd have a nice, slightly faded look when dry. But I've moved away from the darker inks because of work. With so many photocopies, PDFs, etc., etc., the best way to tell an original from a copy is an obviously blue signature. The Bay State Blue would be pretty good for that._

 

I have the Noodler's Luxury Blue, which looks almost fluorescent in the bottle and converter, but on paper it's much more desaturated. It's a nice color, just not very dark.

 I really love the Manhattan Black. Barely any darker pooling ends, it's pretty consistently black. 

 So far, my cheapo Calypso Rollerballs are working great with the Noodler's Inks. I've been keeping them in the open, not in a ziplock baggie to see how they hold up. So far so good with casual use every other day or so.

 -Ed


----------



## Solan

Some ink pictures would be very nice.


----------



## r1n7r4h

I just received my Pelikan M200, Cross Townsend Medalist, Ampad Gold Fibre Journal, and PR American Blue, Lake Placid Blue and Velvet Black.

 Unfortunately, I have two problems. I regret getting an M nib on the Townsend because it makes my letters so large that I need to increase the spacing between everything. Secondly, the M200's nib feels scratchy. I'm not sure if that is the correct term though. Everytime, I write it feels like I am writing on a rough surface, even though the Townsend is relatively smooth on the same page.






 No pics unfortunately because my camera is unable to zoom or macro without increasing the amount of noise in the pictures.


----------



## Solan

Congratulations on the Cross. Aside from my Lamy, that's the one I liked best.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *r1n7r4h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 I just received my Pelikan M200, Cross Townsend Medalist, Ampad Gold Fibre Journal, and PR American Blue, Lake Placid Blue and Velvet Black.

 Unfortunately, I have two problems. I regret getting an M nib on the Townsend because it makes my letters so large that I need to increase the spacing between everything. Secondly, the M200's nib feels scratchy. I'm not sure if that is the correct term though. Everytime, I write it feels like I am writing on a rough surface, even though the Townsend is relatively smooth on the same page.






 No pics unfortunately because my camera is unable to zoom or macro without increasing the amount of noise in the pictures._

 

Hmmm... that's put me off getting a fine nib for my M600. I find the M nib too bold. If you don't mind waiting for a couple of months, send it to one of the many reputable pen repairers. Either that or learn how to smooth your own nibs.


----------



## r1n7r4h

I don't think I could stand the wait. I emailed Chartpak, hopefully the exchange will be perfect the first time. Sometime, way down the line, I do plan to order an adjusted 14k Fine nib from Richard Binder, as well as a specialty nib. 

 Atleast, I am slowly beginning to like the M nib of the Townsend, although the heft with the cap posted is a little much. I find it odd that it doesn't start with the first stroke unlike the Pelikan though. It will skip the first stroke, then the ink flow from then on is great.


----------



## r1n7r4h

Just a quick question:
 How would one go about packaging a nib to be sent for exchange?

 I was thinking of just wrapping it in alot of bubble wrap and placing it in a padded envelope. However, I have a feeling USPS would completely destroy it.


----------



## Solan

Soft-hard-soft is ideal. Soft but tight around the nib. A hard box around the soft protection, and the box in a padded envelope.


----------



## r1n7r4h

Thanks for the advice, Solan. I'm gonna send the Pelikan nib to Chartpak and hope for the best, at this point.

 As for the Cross Townsend, I'm just loving how smooth it is and my initial impression of the size of my lettering was a bit preemptive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now to get more ink.


----------



## chesebert

I need to get a FP for my dad for his birthday. My limit is around $500ish and I need to know where I can get it. (cough...I couldn't find any good ones at Office Max....this will give you an indication about my pen-fi experience)

 I use to have several FP myself but they were the cheaper kind and the ink would sometimes leak out if I just carried in my pocket (ruined couple of shirts), so I stopped using FP eversince.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Chesebert - try here:

Fountain Pen Hospital ; Fountain Pens, Mont blanc pens, Cross Pens, Parker Pens, Waterman pens, writing instruments, Montblanc pens, montblanc fountain pen, Pens, Pen, calligraphy, caligraphy, mont blanc pen

 Good people and a great selection.


----------



## leftnose

chesebert,

 That's a very generous budget and you can get a lot of nice pens for that much money.

 I would suggest a Pelikan Souveran series pen if you want something more conservative. Just pick the size that you think your father would like. Just a warning that your budget includes the M1000 and it is too big to really be usable. If you decide to go the Pelikan route, take a look at ISellPens.com Homepage ~ Fountain Pens, RollerBalls, Ball Points, and Pencils. Todd gives very good service with great prices.

 If you want something a little more wild, take a look at the Visconti Van Gogh. They are really something in person!

 If you're going to give him a pen, you need to give him some ink, too! If your father does not have a lot of experience with fountain pens, I would recommend Waterman inks. They are very well behaved inks that will work in any pen. However, if your father has experience with Fountain Pens, look at Private Reserve and Noodler's inks.


----------



## chesebert

I think I have narrowed it down to 2 contenders:

 1. MB the OP has 145 IIRC
 2. Aurora 88 gold plated large


----------



## milkpowder

The 145 is very nice. It is quite a slim pen though. Depending on how large your dad's hands are, the 146 may be a better fit.


----------



## bperboy

I've just received my first fountain pen for my high school graduation yesterday! My dad gave me a Waterman Carène in the Marine Amber color. I have some blue ink, and he gave me some black as well, but beyond that, I really don't know much about FPs. Anyone care to teach me?


----------



## leftnose

Write with the nib facing up and with less pressure you would use on a disposable ballpoint like a Bic. Cap the pen when you're not using it and try not to bounce it around in a backpack or pocket because you can get little ink spills inside the cap which are always fun when you uncap the pen. If you know that you are not going to use then pen for some time (2+ weeks), flush the ink out of it so that it does not dry inside and clog the pen.

 To me, the availability of different inks is the best part of fountain pens. I have 16 different pens and 15 different inks. If the pen didn't come with one, buy a converter that will let you use bottled inks. To start, stick with the more traditional inks like Waterman (Havana Brown or Florida Blue are good ones to try) or Pelikan (Brilliant Black is probably the best) but once you have some experience, try brands like Noodler's or Private Reserve or even mixing your own custom colors.

 Check out http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/. It's a good resource for pen information.


----------



## chesebert

I am looking at the black M800 for my own use and could anyone tell me what the band of 'green' is for? On some pic it shows up more so than others.


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 145 is very nice. It is quite a slim pen though. Depending on how large your dad's hands are, the 146 may be a better fit._

 

146 it is..thx M-nib?


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am looking at the black M800 for my own use and could anyone tell me what the band of 'green' is for? On some pic it shows up more so than others._

 

The band of green is the translucent ink-window. It serves the same purpose as the short translucent stripes found on the larger, modern Montblancs. IIRC, vintage Montblancs also have the same translucent band. Since the M800 is a plunger-fill, you want to know when your pen is about to run out of ink.

 The other Pelikan colours are striped for the same reason. In between the coloured stripes are what appear, in pictures, to be black stripes. When you look at it in person, the black stripes are actually translucent.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_146 it is..thx M-nib?_

 

Again, depends on the usage of the pen. I find Montblanc nibs on the wet and broad side. If the pen will be used for general note-taking, a F-nib will probably be best (IMO). However, it isn't so good if your father will be signing a lot with it, or has large hand writing. M and B-nibs usually lay down a 'wetter' and bolder line, making them inherently less susceptible to skip (a big no-no if signing important documents).

 The 146 is a very classy pen, one of the two modern pens (the other one being the Parker Duofold Citrine) which I would love to add to my currently small stable. Now the question remains... gold or platinum?


----------



## leftnose

German pens in general, Lamy, MB, Pelikan, all tend to write a little wider than one would think given the marked nib size. If you really want a true fine, look at Japanese pens.

 One advantage to giving a Pelikan as a gift is that, with their removable nibs and Chartpak's exchange program, if the receiver does not like the nib, they can get another.


----------



## r1n7r4h

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_German pens in general, Lamy, MB, Pelikan, all tend to write a little wider than one would think given the marked nib size. If you really want a true fine, look at Japanese pens.

 One advantage to giving a Pelikan as a gift is that, with their removable nibs and Chartpak's exchange program, if the receiver does not like the nib, they can get another._

 

I have to say that Chartpak's customer service is just amazing. There are no questions asked, they just simply reply with instructions and the address for the nib to be sent to. 

 I sent my nib out yesterday and turn-around is suppose to be 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Hirsch

Raleigh pen show coming up this weekend. I'm going down and setting up. Pen collection got just a bit out of hand (OK, it got a LOT out of hand), and I'm cutting it down. Ideally, I want to reach a core collection of about 200-250 pens, but that means cutting my current collection in half


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hirsch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Raleigh pen show coming up this weekend. I'm going down and setting up. Pen collection got just a bit out of hand (OK, it got a LOT out of hand), and I'm cutting it down. Ideally, I want to reach a core collection of about 200-250 pens, but that means cutting my current collection in half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Hey, post some of them here. I'm sure we'd be happy to take some of them off your hands!


----------



## chesebert

Is ISellPens.com Homepage ~ Fountain Pens, RollerBalls, Ball Points, and Pencils a good place to order? I sent them an email 2 days ago still waiting for reply. Some real life experience with the site would be helpful


----------



## leftnose

I've bought two pens from Todd with excellent experience. I placed both orders around noon and both were shipped the same day.

 I've communicated with him a couple times via email and he always responds in a matter of hours. What email address are you using? The one I have is: PEN-KING2@COX.NET


----------



## chesebert

I used that one...my last email was sent on the 2nd.


----------



## shiosai

That was strange, Todd is always prompt in replying emails. I sent one email to him 3 hours ago and just got his reply. Maybe your email was accidentally in his "spam folder"? :-/


----------



## chesebert

it was in his spam folder.

 If I buy any new pen does it need to get adjusted before I can really use it? some other sites is offering that as an additional service for charing a little more for the pen....worth the money?

 I am thinking about the Pelikan M600.


----------



## r1n7r4h

I would definately get the Pelikan adjusted, just in case. It is just insurance since Pelikan has QC issues with their EF/F nibs or so it seems, mine certainly did. I don't want to say its rampant or anything but it is talked about on the FPN forums.  Additionally, I miss using the Pelikan already and its only been 3 days. Turnaround time for replacement is 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mcmulrt

What about the Parker Jotter? Gorgeous everyday pen. Not as fancy as the pens described here, but it has a modern sensibility about it which has made it appealing for 50+ years now.


----------



## leftnose

I have two Pelikans, an M250 with an M nib and an M600 with an F nib. Neither was 'adjusted' (I assume you're talking about Richard Binder) and both are among my best writers. I also just gave my sister an 'F' M600 for her birthday and it seems to be just fine as well.

 An M800 is on my to buy list and I will probably get it from Binder just to see the difference.


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have two Pelikans, an M250 with an M nib and an M600 with an F nib. Neither was 'adjusted' (I assume you're talking about Richard Binder) and both are among my best writers. I also just gave my sister an 'F' M600 for her birthday and it seems to be just fine as well.

 An M800 is on my to buy list and I will probably get it from Binder just to see the difference._

 

so... any difference?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so... any difference? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sorry, chesebert, a Visconti Van Gogh is next on my purchase list followed by an Omas Bologna. Actually, I placed an order for the Van Gogh this morning only to receive a call from the dealer to say that the color I wanted was sold out with no indication of when they would receive more stock


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Solan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some ink pictures would be very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

EDIT: Removed scan. See post #563


----------



## milkpowder

Havana Brown looks superb. I've been using Mont Blanc Season's Greetings for brown ink, but the scent is infamously difficult to flush out of the pen. This Waterman will be a nice substitute.


----------



## Steve The Egg

For an introductory pen what would you guys recommend? Black.


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

I like the Lamy Safari as an introductory pen. I have two of them myself and use it daily.(May change when I get my pilot though)


----------



## milkpowder

The Lamy Safari is a great first fountain pen. Relatively cheap, good looking and reliable. I'd take a Safari over a Parker Jotter or Vector.


----------



## Steve The Egg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Tadashi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like the Lamy Safari as an introductory pen. I have two of them myself and use it daily.(May change when I get my pilot though)_

 

Hmm looks good. I've never used a fountain pen before. Is there anything I should know before I use one?


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

I myself am very new to fountain pens but, one thing I can say is well it will be a pain using some paper as the ink is likely to feather and bleed through and well it will be a new experience. Especially when one is used to having to apply pressure when using a roller ball pen.(I am left handed so that has its own set of things to deal with.)

 As others have mentioned fountain pen network is a great site with a lot of information at your fingertips. It is a great way to wet your nib in the world of fountain pens.( Bad joke  )


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Tadashi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I myself am very new to fountain pens but, one thing I can say is well it will be a pain using some paper as the ink is likely to feather and bleed through and well it will be a new experience. Especially when one is used to having to apply pressure when using a roller ball pen.(I am left handed so that has its own set of things to deal with.)_

 

A fellow lefty! I knew there was something I liked about you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not to worry, you'll do fine. I usually use a quick drying ink and a finer nib. However, for some reason, the Stipula oblique works for me, so you may not be limited to fine nibs. Depends how you hold it, too. I hook and the nib hits the paper almost completely upside down from the way a righty writes.

 Check out various inks with the paper you usually use. I like Noodler's and don't get much feathering at all with it.

 Also, here's an interesting read about lefty fountain pen users:

The Left

 I've met them at a few shows - the nibs.com people are exceptionally nice. I write like #2 on the list, usually with a 51, as well.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Lamy Safari is a great first fountain pen. Relatively cheap, good looking and reliable. I'd take a Safari over a Parker Jotter or Vector._

 

x2. I have both a Safari and a Jotter. The Jotter was my first fountain pen but the Safari is a better pen.

 The one piece of advice I can give you is to start with an F nib. Coming from ball points or roller balls, fountain pens (especially those made in Germany like the Lamy) tend to write a wider line and getting one with an F nib will help the transition.

 Are you looking for a black pen or a pen with black ink? Part of the fun with fountain pens is that you can put any color ink into them that you want as long as the ink is designed for fountain pens (read: not India Ink, among others). The Safari is currently available in two blacks: Charcoal and Black. Charcoal is matte finished and the black is a shiny finish. I have the Charcoal and like it a lot.

 I would also suggest starting with ink in cartridges as they are easier to manage.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Havana Brown looks superb. I've been using Mont Blanc Season's Greetings for brown ink, but the scent is infamously difficult to flush out of the pen. This Waterman will be a nice substitute._

 

Also take a look at Private Reserve Chocolat. Havana Brown is one of my three favorite inks but it is not as deep, dark, brown as Chocolat. I use Havana in that Pelikan because the pen is an amber colored demonstrator and it is not one in which I want any staining.


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Another good pen to check out is the Pilot Knight(It can be found in Office Depot if you live in the states.) It comes with a converter already in it so if you want to use bottled ink off the bat it is no problem and it comes with two cartridges. I just got one and out of the box it is smoother than my Safari's Fine nib(I also have a safari with a LH Nib and it feels about the same off the top of my head but, the Pilot has a M nib that is simular in line width as my safari F nib.)


----------



## shiosai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Steve The Egg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For an introductory pen what would you guys recommend? Black._

 

x2 for the Lamy Safari. The Pilot 78G is IMO also a great first fountain pen, it writes finer line (Asian medium and fine, meaning western fine and extra fine) and an incredible value for the price. You can get it for $12 from isellpens.com. No affiliation with the store, just a happy customer.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also take a look at Private Reserve Chocolat. Havana Brown is one of my three favorite inks but it is not as deep, dark, brown as Chocolat. I use Havana in that Pelikan because the pen is an amber colored demonstrator and it is not one in which I want any staining._

 

I got the Havana today, filled it into my M600 and started writing on my beloved Clairefontaine paper. First impressions are very positive. As you had described, it isn't a very dark ink. It flows very well and looks nice on paper. I'm glad I got it!


----------



## AlanY

I picked up my first fountain pen, a Pilot MYU last week and really love it:




 (Actually, it's not quite my first. Someone gave me one of the middle-priced Watermans as a gift years ago but I never warmed to the medium nib and the pen itself was a little too fancy to use everywhere, so I got rid of it on eBay.)

 I find the fine nib on the MYU works well on all kinds of paper and the single-piece design is distinctive without looking like fancy jewellery. Thumbs up. I guess I now have to investigate various inks.


----------



## monolith

That is one beautiful pen.


----------



## Usagi

IMO, we should be ashamed of ourselves. The money we spend on a "pen" can feed a number of different families for months. What makes it worse is that cheaper alternatives (under $10) rival some of these arty writing utensils costing $6K+. 


 Having said that, here is the last pen I purchased.

 Porsche Pen





 I should have put this money towards a compounding-interest account, but like the majority of posters in this thread, I fell victim to frivolity. In other words, all of us should get a grip on reality by settling for a Dr. Grip.


----------



## shiosai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AlanY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I picked up my first fountain pen, a Pilot MYU last week and really love it:




 (Actually, it's not quite my first. Someone gave me one of the middle-priced Watermans as a gift years ago but I never warmed to the medium nib and the pen itself was a little too fancy to use everywhere, so I got rid of it on eBay.)_

 

Beautiful. Have been eyeing on the Myu but just got these pens (Sheaffer Valor, Sheaffer Legacy II NOS, Parker 100) and inks (Noodler's Black, Legal Lapis, Violet Vote, Majestic Orange, Private Reserve Spearmint) within a week so have to wait a while.


----------



## Steve The Egg

Would you guys recommend a fine nib or a medium nib for my first one? My hand writing isn't very neat and I do tend to press down pretty hard on the paper. So, I would think medium. I like the idea of a black Lamy Safari, but is there any fountain pens that are not too expensive (let's say under $50) that have a more "solid" and "heavier" look? I really like heavy pens (metal).

 Also, I wanted to get my dad a fountain pen for his desk at work. But, I wanted one with a holder for the pen and ink so it would be really old school and a classy feel to his desk. But I want it to be functional too. He has the largely the same taste in pens as I do (heavy and metal). Probably because I've grown up borrowing pens from him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's never had a fountain pen, and I'd like to give him one for Father's Day.


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

The pilot knight is very solid feeling with a good amount of heft. It has a medium nib but, the Japanese nibs tend to run narrower to their european counterparts.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Steve The Egg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would you guys recommend a fine nib or a medium nib for my first one? My hand writing isn't very neat and I do tend to press down pretty hard on the paper. So, I would think medium. I like the idea of a black Lamy Safari, but is there any fountain pens that are not too expensive (let's say under $50) that have a more "solid" and "heavier" look? I really like heavy pens (metal)._

 

I can't really recommend a desk pen for your father because I have no idea what's available today. 

 For you, I would recommend the Lamy Studio. isell pens has the stainless model on sale now for $49. The Studio has the same nib as the Safari but has a heavier metal body. The stainless version has a rubberized grip as well. The nibs are interchangeable, too. So if you buy an F or M and don't like it, you can swap for the other.

Lamy ~ ISellPens.com ~ Lamy Fountain, Roller Ball Ball Point


----------



## leftnose

I've inked a couple pens. The Safari with the Aurora Black and the Newton with the Upper Ganges Blue are my two work pens. The Visconti pen is new; I got it yesterday. Ultimately, it will be inked with Private Reserve Ebony Green but it hasn't arrived yet so it gets inked with one of my favorites in the mean time.

 EDIT: Removed scan. See post #563


----------



## milkpowder

The Visconti Blue is nice. The Havana Brown turns up just a whisker's width darker on your scan than it does for me. That could have everything to do with nib and feed variation.

 Oh, and congrats on the Visconti Van Gogh


----------



## leftnose

I think that the Havana is darker above is due to the scan more than anything else. The two pens in which we have them have pretty similar feeds but I don't know which nib size your M600 is.

 Thanks re: the Van Gogh. It's an adjustment though. The pen is the Maxi size and the nib is huge! I have to hold it much farther from the tip of the nib that I am accustomed. Very smooth, though. I'm pleased with the purchase.


----------



## r1n7r4h

I just received my M200's replacement F nib and it writes like a dream. So much so, that I dare say I wish I had bought a M600.


----------



## plainsong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice Waterman. I'm a fan of my not-so-expensive Waterman Hemisphere as well as their inks. (Their blue-black ink is particularly nice)

 I recently bought a black and rhodium Namiki/Pilot Vanishing Point, I'll have to get photos of that up soon._

 

Necromancing a post to reply to, but I just got my first FP today - a Waterman Hemisphere. I have nothing to compare it against, but I'm learning the art of not pressing down hardly at all on the paper. The only decent paper the store had was a Moleskin, which will do as a jot-pad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it writes darn nice, but as I said, I have only ballpoints to compare it to. I got mine in blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also scored some Waterman Florida Blue ink, just in the cartridges, gotta start small.


----------



## milkpowder

Congrats.

 I just like writing with FP more than ballpoints. A smooth nib literally glides over paper, although some may prefer a bit of 'tooth' in the nib. There are some nibs that are made in a way so that applying pressure will result in some line width variation. However, the majority of modern day pens aren't designed to be flexible.

 Moleskine paper is OK. I use one everyday for note taking, but it feathers. _Build_ quality is very good though. Paper quality is another story altogether. Most 80-90gsm paper would probably be just as good, if not better.

 Waterman Florida Blue is a very popular ink. It looks nice, flows well and most importantly doesn't stain ink windows.


----------



## leftnose

Inked a few more pens:






 Ebony Green is new. I gotta say, though, it's by far the messiest ink I've ever used. I've got enough of it on my hands from filling one pen that there's more green than skin-color!


----------



## jewman

I'm new to the pen scene. I bought my dad this Waterman Expert RB for Father's Day from Artlite Pens in Atlanta. They have a GREAT selection of pens both new and vintage and a knowledgeable staff. I spent about an hour searching for the perfect pen, at the right price, of course.


----------



## Hirsch

I just sent in a check for a dealer table at the DC pen show in August. Strange how things happen. I've discovered that I'm pretty good at vintage pen restoration, and am going to be able to put up about 200 clean high-end pens for sale. The other 200 in my collection are staying where they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else so far gone that they go to pen shows?


----------



## ricksome

Hirsch: What dates is this scheduled for and where will your display be at? If possible, I'll stop by and talk headphones with you and look at your wares. Thanx / Rick


----------



## Hirsch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hirsch: What dates is this scheduled for and where will your display be at? If possible, I'll stop by and talk headphones with you and look at your wares. Thanx / Rick_

 

The DC Pen Show is Aug 7-10. The 7th and 8th are open to dealers only, and the public show is the 9th and 10th at the Sheraton in Tyson's Corner. I've got no idea where my table will be set up yet.


----------



## ricksome

Did you guys stop writing???


----------



## milkpowder

LOL. I haven't made any interesting purchases. My hobby money is diverted elsewhere for the time being.


----------



## bperboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you guys stop writing???_

 

Nope. In fact, I had to change my ink cartridge a few days ago because I was writing so much!


----------



## kwkarth

For those of you who suffer from Photon-Fi (Flashaholics Anonymous) as well as Pen-Fi, I just received a new acquisition in the post yesterday. The new Surefire Pen. It's very well made, with a nice balance. Very solidly built out of HA-III Aluminum and stainless.

The SureFire Pen™ - EWP-01-BK available from SureFire










 The Schmidt EasyFlow G2-9000M refill writes like a dream.


----------



## Usagi

kwkarth;4522809 said:
			
		

> For those of you who suffer from Photon-Fi (Flashaholics Anonymous) as well as Pen-Fi, I just received a new acquisition in the post yesterday. The new Surefire Pen. It's very well made, with a nice balance. Very solidly built out of HA-III Aluminum and stainless.
> 
> The SureFire Pen™ - EWP-01-BK available from SureFire
> I love the design curves on this pen. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kwkarth

Usagi;4522831 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hirsch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just sent in a check for a dealer table at the DC pen show in August. Strange how things happen. I've discovered that I'm pretty good at vintage pen restoration, and am going to be able to put up about 200 clean high-end pens for sale. The other 200 in my collection are staying where they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else so far gone that they go to pen shows?_

 

I certainly would if I still lived in DC, but now I'm all the way on the other side of the island against the other pond.. Hi Hirsch!


----------



## tensaichen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AlanY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I picked up my first fountain pen, a Pilot MYU last week and really love it:




 (Actually, it's not quite my first. Someone gave me one of the middle-priced Watermans as a gift years ago but I never warmed to the medium nib and the pen itself was a little too fancy to use everywhere, so I got rid of it on eBay.)

 I find the fine nib on the MYU works well on all kinds of paper and the single-piece design is distinctive without looking like fancy jewellery. Thumbs up. I guess I now have to investigate various inks._

 

That's a nice looking pen . . . are there any more recent FPs that has a clean one piece design like that?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AlanY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I picked up my first fountain pen, a Pilot MYU last week and really love it:




 (Actually, it's not quite my first. Someone gave me one of the middle-priced Watermans as a gift years ago but I never warmed to the medium nib and the pen itself was a little too fancy to use everywhere, so I got rid of it on eBay.)

 I find the fine nib on the MYU works well on all kinds of paper and the single-piece design is distinctive without looking like fancy jewellery. Thumbs up. I guess I now have to investigate various inks._

 

That is a nice looking pen!


----------



## TheAnomaly

pen enthusiasts,

 what experiences do you guys have with Bexley nibs? i'm on the verge of purchasing a limited edition Poseidon variant, and i can't decide between 1.00mm stub nib, or the .45mm fine nib. the fine seems like it might be more suitable for general writing and also things like math, but the stub seems like it would be more fun for normal writing. my dilemma is get the stub and then supplement it with other pens for drawing/fine figures, or get the fine and try to go "all in one", as it were. i am leaning towards the stub but i am still afraid it may be too broad for my writing style -- but the breadth is what makes fountain pens and also italics fun.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tensaichen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a nice looking pen . . . are there any more recent FPs that has a clean one piece design like that?_

 

It's not recent, but Parker did this first with the T1:






 It's all titanium, as well. The T1 was a huge failure on release... of course, everyone wants one today!

 The Anomaly - if you've never had a stub, try one. They're great fun - I only picked up my first about two years ago. I thought I wouldn't be able to handle one left-handed, but that proved not to be the case. Mine is a Stipula; for daily use I trade off between it and a fine-pointed Parker 51.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not recent, but Parker did this first with the T1:






 It's all titanium, as well. The T1 was a huge failure on release... of course, everyone wants one today!

 The Anomaly - if you've never had a stub, try one. They're great fun - I only picked up my first about two years ago. I thought I wouldn't be able to handle one left-handed, but that proved not to be the case. Mine is a Stipula; for daily use I trade off between it and a fine-pointed Parker 51._

 

That's very nice!


----------



## TheAnomaly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not recent, but Parker did this first with the T1:






 It's all titanium, as well. The T1 was a huge failure on release... of course, everyone wants one today!

 The Anomaly - if you've never had a stub, try one. They're great fun - I only picked up my first about two years ago. I thought I wouldn't be able to handle one left-handed, but that proved not to be the case. Mine is a Stipula; for daily use I trade off between it and a fine-pointed Parker 51._

 

oh wow, how interesting! i too am left handed, and i actually _have_ owned a stub in the past, and it was a Stipula, nonetheless. i only owned for a day though; the titanium nib was bone dry. it absolutely would not start. i returned it to the seller, more disappointed than angry, because it was such a good looking and well made pen. if not for the flow issue.

 i am leaning towards the stub though, they're just more fun. if i wanted an uber fine point i could go down to the art supply store and get a .2mm Micron disposable drawing pen that would cost around $4. that's my current reasoning basically. the only downside with this is that i would have to carry a fine pen to class with me for math and such like business, while the stub would be fine for words.


----------



## navmau

I know majority of this thread is based on upper market pens, anyhow...for years I had been looking for a pen I got from a friend about 7 years ago, couldn't find it anywhere. 2 weeks ago, I did a search on ebay and found an abundance of the Pilot hi-tec-c pens. I ordered 6 pens + 6 refills and 2 hi-tec-c slim knock, which is the tiny version of the standard hi-tec-c + 5 refills, I think i am set for a while now. 

 Anyone else a fan of the hi-tec-c?


----------



## wicker_man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Lamy Safari is a great first fountain pen. Relatively cheap, good looking and reliable. I'd take a Safari over a Parker Jotter or Vector._

 

After going through many Parkers which keep breaking (cheap plastic components), I brought a black Lamy Safari and it's a great pen. Good for use in lectures at uni where I need to write loads of notes, and with the converter, I use bottled ink. I went for the fine nib.


----------



## potato28

I use the comfy grip plastic pens that you get in a 50 pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use my pens alot and they get lost, stolen and broken so I can't spend more than $10 on a 12 pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do have a nice Cross pen that I found, but that's all I know about it.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *potato28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use the comfy grip plastic pens that you get in a 50 pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use my pens alot and they get lost, stolen and broken so I can't spend more than $10 on a 12 pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do have a nice Cross pen that I found, but that's all I know about it._

 

It used to be that the lowly 19 cent Bic Crystal stick pen was one of the best writing, most ergonomic writing implements one could buy, but alas, even that has gone by the wayside. I like the Jetstream BP's as far as inexpensive BP's go.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It used to be that the lowly 19 cent Bic Crystal stick pen was one of the best writing, most ergonomic writing implements one could buy, but alas, even that has gone by the wayside. I like the Jetstream BP's as far as inexpensive BP's go._

 

You can still get them:

Bic Cristal Stick Ballpoint Pens Black Medium Clear 12 Ballpoint at OfficeMax

 The Cristal is actually the closest pen on the market today to the original ballpoint, the biro. It's actually a fairly important pen in the history of writing instruments.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can still get them:

Bic Cristal Stick Ballpoint Pens Black Medium Clear 12 Ballpoint at OfficeMax

 The Cristal is actually the closest pen on the market today to the original ballpoint, the biro. It's actually a fairly important pen in the history of writing instruments._

 

Unfortunately, even though it's available in name, it's in name only because it is quite different in this incarnation from the original. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The new Crystal isn't a bad pen, but it's not as good as the original.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately, even though it's available in name, it's in name only because it is quite different in this incarnation from the original. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The new Crystal isn't a bad pen, but it's not as good as the original._

 

X2, remember the commercial where they would open a can w/ a bic?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_X2, remember the commercial where they would open a can w/ a bic?_

 

Yeah, the original had a big solid brass nose cone!


----------



## tnmike1

This is my first try with this boutique manufacturer to use with a variety of Pelikan and Parker pens. Have Baystate Concord Grape and Luxury Blue on their way, but now another question: am looking for a vibrant and brilliant blue/green like a turquoise. I know the owner of the company loves Navajo Turquoise but do any of you have other suggestions???


----------



## leftnose

Be careful with the Baystate inks. Their pH is not compatible with most modern inks and they can turn to sludge if mixed with modern inks...even inside a pen.

 Turquoise isn't a color that interests me so I can't make a recommendation there. If you don't get any good ideas from others here, try The Fountain Pen Network (Powered by Invision Power Board)

 There's also a nice selection of color swatches here: http://thewritingdesk.co.uk/showprod...=ink&subr=none


----------



## Mr. Tadashi

Ottoman Azure is a nice blue ink for Noodlers. Currently my ink of choice has been Black magic blue from Private Reserve.(I will probibly switch back to Ottoman Azure the next time I have to refill ink into my pen)


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Be careful with the Baystate inks. Their pH is not compatible with most modern inks and they can turn to sludge if mixed with modern inks...even inside a pen.

 Turquoise isn't a color that interests me so I can't make a recommendation there. If you don't get any good ideas from others here, try The Fountain Pen Network (Powered by Invision Power Board)

 There's also a nice selection of color swatches here: The Writing Desk: ink_

 

actually I was devoting only one pen foruse with the Baystate. Don't know--sounds pretty tricky so will watch and see what happens. Also had looked at La Coleur Royale which was a darker purple. Might revert to that if the Baystate doesn't work. But yeah, was told about not mixing them due to the chemistry differences


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. Tadashi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ottoman Azure is a nice blue ink for Noodlers._

 

Ottoman Azure is a beautiful color. I use it in an italic nibbed pen and it shades wonderfully on good paper. It's name is just perfect though as it's nothing more than Azure. If you're looking for a green/turquoise blue, it's not the right thing.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ottoman Azure is a beautiful color. I use it in an italic nibbed pen and it shades wonderfully on good paper. It's name is just perfect though as it's nothing more than Azure. If you're looking for a green/turquoise blue, it's not the right thing._

 

I've been using Ottoman Azure in my everyday 51 for a few months now. I love the color and it is a perfect contrast for originals/copies at the office. I believe that it can be mixed with other colors. Maybe adding some green Noodler's would make a nice turquoise.

 I've got some Baystate Blue on the way. The Ph difference is a slight concern, but I want to give it a try. I've been wanting a deep, saturated blue like that. I'll give it a try in my 52 degree Stipula and a 51 I've been soaking this week.


----------



## Zodduska

Damn you Pen-Fi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thursday I decided to try out fountain pens and ordered a Safari and PR American Blue.. later on that night I ordered two more inks, Noodler's Dragon's Napalm and Zhivago.

 Now tonight I won an auction for two blue diamond Parker 51s, the Safari isnt even here yet.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I was doing a little reading on the 51s and it seems like these are the problematic vacumatic filler type, if they end up being NOS how likely is it I will need to have them restored? Any rough estimate of repair cost or where I should send them if it's needed?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn you Pen-Fi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thursday I decided to try out fountain pens and ordered a Safari and PR American Blue.. later on that night I ordered two more inks, Noodler's Dragon's Napalm and Zhivago.

 Now tonight I won an auction for two blue diamond Parker 51s, the Safari isnt even here yet.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I was doing a little reading on the 51s and it seems like these are the problematic vacumatic filler type, if they end up being NOS how likely is it I will need to have them restored? Any rough estimate of repair cost or where I should send them if it's needed?_

 

Do a search, you should be able to find Parker 51's already restore from $75 to $150. They are great pens (I own 2) and they write fantastic.

 BTW, if you go to flea markets then you can find them for $10 to $25. Of course you run the risk that they will need restoring, or perhaps soaking them in cold water for 24 hours might do the trick.


----------



## Zodduska

Of course I already bought them before I did enough research to realise the ones I just bought pretty much always need to be restored, I'll try soaking them first.


----------



## Hirsch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was doing a little reading on the 51s and it seems like these are the problematic vacumatic filler type, if they end up being NOS how likely is it I will need to have them restored? Any rough estimate of repair cost or where I should send them if it's needed?_

 

Vac filler Parker 51's are very early production. Some of these can be quite valuable. Most of the 51's use the later aerometric filler. A full restoration of a vac filler should run about $30-$35, give or take, provided nothing unexpected pops up. Ron Zorn (Main Street Pens - Quality Pen Repair) is very good with vac fillers. Richard Binder (RichardsPens.com &bull; Fountain Pens by Richard Binder) is another good restorer, but he has a large backlog, and you can expect a repair to take several months. There are many other good restorers out there. 

 It is highly unlikely that the rubber diaphragm in a vac filler is still intact and flexible after 50+ years. I'd say there is an extremely high probability that your pens will need some work.


----------



## Zodduska

Hirsch, thanks for the great links and info 30-35 isnt too bad, I paid 129 for the pair.

 heres a couple pics of the 51s from the auction:


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was doing a little reading on the 51s and it seems like these are the problematic vacumatic filler type, if they end up being NOS how likely is it I will need to have them restored? Any rough estimate of repair cost or where I should send them if it's needed?_

 

You will probably have to replace the diaphragm if they're pushing 60 and haven't been replaced.

 But don't worry about using vacs. I've used a vac almost daily for the past seven or eight years. They might not be bulletproof like the aerometric fillers, but once they have a new diaphragm they're very reliable. They seem to hold more ink than the aero does, as well.

 If you need a restorer, you can send them to the Fountain Pen Shop:

Fountain Pen Shop: Fountain Pens, Roller Balls, Ballpoint, Collectibles, Service

 I've been working with Fred since 1994. I've bought a few dozen pens there and have had a number serviced. Always good work and always done in-house. There are a lot of other excellent restorers out there, too, but I trust Fred.


----------



## Zodduska

Thanks Uncle Erik, I can't wait to get the 51s up to snuff and start using them.. but I feel kinda bad, so many good repair shops and too few pens to fix.. solution: I must buy more vintage pens


----------



## rockin_amigo14

well, i'm not a big expensive pen guy and i didn't exactly buy this one either. it was given to me at orientation and i thought it was rather decent. what do you guys think of it?


----------



## milkpowder

Wow, you get _that_ at orientation? Sure looks classy!

 All I got was a fabric bag full of bumper stickers, cheap plastic pens, clips, lanyards, mini-notepads, etc...


----------



## Uncle Erik

Rockin amigo - pretty nice gift you got! I like wood pens, they have a nice warm feel to them. If you want to give it an "upgrade," check to see if it will accept a nice cartridge from Mont Blanc or other premium pens. It'll write just like a $300 pen with one of those.

 Are you sure you don't want to try a fountain, though? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can pick up a nice 51 aero filler or a Sheaffer Snorkel for $25-$50. They have nice gold nibs and are terrific writers.


----------



## rockin_amigo14

my handwriting isn't nice enough to warrant a really nice pen =P

 from what it looks like, those really nice cartridges are too big for this one.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rockin_amigo14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my handwriting isn't nice enough to warrant a really nice pen =P

 from what it looks like, those really nice cartridges are too big for this one._

 

I think your pen very likely takes a either a "Cross" style or a "Parker" style ball point refill, and if "Parker" style, that means you can use any such G2 shaped refill.

 The Fisher Space Pen refill will also fit as it comes with an adapter for Parker style pens. Another great Parker style refill that you might want to try is the Schmidt 9000M refill. Writes smooth as butter, easily as good or better than any of my Montblanc BP pens.

 Good luck!


----------



## nabwong

Some pens I received for graduation. They were my dad's. He worked for Parker for 20 years.

 Waterman man 100 (briar wood)
 Waterman man 200
 Waterman gentleman bp





 Parker 95 fp and pencil
 Parker Duofold oblique italic + extra broad nib





 My daily writers are a parker 51 demi and a Lamy Vista with Custom sharp oblique nib. I need to start rotating my pens a bit more.


----------



## nabwong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rockin_amigo14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my handwriting isn't nice enough to warrant a really nice pen =P

 from what it looks like, those really nice cartridges are too big for this one._

 

My handwriting sucks too. You should try an italic nib. It gives your handwriting a little bit more "class" and it'll give you an incentive to re-learn how to write.


----------



## milkpowder

*Nabwong*, I _love_ that Duofold!


----------



## nabwong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Nabwong*, I love that Duofold!_

 

Thanks Milkpowder, that is my favorite pen of all! The design, color and weight are perfect. The nib is neither too dry nor too wet. Works awesome with Noodler's Heart of Darkness.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Nabwong - you should rotate one of those nice Waterman Man pens into the lineup. I had a 200 I regret selling; it was a great writer.

 Think I'll rotate the PFM back into the lineup tomorrow. Fooling with a snorkel on a lazy Friday afternoon sounds like fun.


----------



## jjhatfield

I just bought a Lamy 2000, again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another finicky nib on this one, but it could end up being a good thing, as its teaching me to write moving my arm and shoulder rather then my wrist, which is the proper way to write with a fountain pen.

 I find myself drifting towards vintage pens and older designs. My 51s are still my favorites (I have two sterling capped vacs, they are the model I am specifically interested in), but I'm thinking of buying a vintage 1950s Pelikan M400.


----------



## nabwong

Uncle Erik, I think I will try to put it into my rotation. The man 100 is a nice medium but the man 200 is a double broad; makes my writing a little too big. The flex and variation I get is really interesting though.

 jjhatfield, try doing 8s on a brown paper bag. You can try it dry or make it slightly wet. That should smooth out the nib a little. Be sure to check for fibers getting stuck in between the nib and don't over-do it. 

 Anyone wanna trade inks? I have Noodler's American Eel Blue, luxury blue and polar blue. Looking to try Ottoman Azure.


----------



## hembergler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rockin_amigo14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my handwriting isn't nice enough to warrant a really nice pen =P

 from what it looks like, those really nice cartridges are too big for this one._

 

Psh, forget about handwriting. What's important is whether or not you enjoy it! Besides, rockin_amigo14 is worthy of any inanimate object he desires!!


----------



## G-man

Got the following two free from dhl, I really likes the ink pen (i only use ink pens) but something is wrong with the knib now. would waterman replace it, even though i got it free and have no receipt?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nabwong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone wanna trade inks? I have Noodler's American Eel Blue, luxury blue and polar blue. Looking to try Ottoman Azure._

 

Are you aware of Pear Tree Pen's sampler program? 4 different ink samples, $4 +S&H.

Fountain Pen Ink Samples


----------



## nabwong

Yeah, I'm aware of that. I don't want my blue inks, that's why i prefer to just trade.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you aware of Pear Tree Pen's sampler program? 4 different ink samples, $4 +S&H.

Fountain Pen Ink Samples_

 

Visited this most interesting site. Seems they have a huge array of ink manufacturer's samples along with most of the Noodler line. I'm trying four Noodler colors and quite happy I don't have to pay 12-13 per bottle then be ""stuck" with a color I may not like


----------



## tnmike1

Have I read here or elsewhere that some Noodler inks "stain" your nib?? Have a Parker and a Pelikan, loaded with Baystate Blue, and they both have retained the blue tinge of the ink. Is this common?? Have another parker loaded with Concord Grape and it hasn't done that. Just curious.


----------



## Hirsch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have I read here or elsewhere that some Noodler inks "stain" your nib?? Have a Parker and a Pelikan, loaded with Baystate Blue, and they both have retained the blue tinge of the ink. Is this common?? Have another parker loaded with Concord Grape and it hasn't done that. Just curious._

 

The smearing of ink on the nib is common, but seems to be particularly pervasive with Noodler's. In particular, their special "quick-drying" formulations are terrible about this. It shouldn't hurt the pen, but it's a bit messy. Rinse the pen when done with the ink, and you should be fine. I use mostly Private Reserve, and stopped having issues.

 I've read posts that it's hard to rinse the Baystate Blue out of a pen, but can be done with a bit of work. This is strictly second hand, unlike the previous paragraph, so I can't personally verify it.


----------



## Hirsch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjhatfield* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find myself drifting towards vintage pens and older designs. My 51s are still my favorites (I have two sterling capped vacs, they are the model I am specifically interested in), but I'm thinking of buying a vintage 1950s Pelikan M400._

 

Uh oh. Vintage pens are another world entirely from new production. Your wallet is in for a world of hurt. I knew I was in deep trouble when I started thinking about a $200 or $300 pen as "inexpensive". 

 OTOH, having jumped off the deep end into vintage pens, I can't go back. I've been buying a lot of pens of the 1920's and 1930's, but am starting to focus on the three "C's" (Carter's, Chilton, and Conklin) and LeBoeuf, which at least puts some sort of limit on what I'm buying. Sort of. I'm thinking about focusing mainly on Chilton, and letting a lot of the others go.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hirsch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The smearing of ink on the nib is common, but seems to be particularly pervasive with Noodler's. In particular, their special "quick-drying" formulations are terrible about this. It shouldn't hurt the pen, but it's a bit messy. Rinse the pen when done with the ink, and you should be fine. I use mostly Private Reserve, and stopped having issues.

 I've read posts that it's hard to rinse the Baystate Blue out of a pen, but can be done with a bit of work. This is strictly second hand, unlike the previous paragraph, so I can't personally verify it._

 

Private Reserve??? This is new to me. Please explain.


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Private Reserve??? This is new to me. Please explain._

 

Private Reserve Ink

 I like the Private Reserve American Blue.


----------



## pkshiu

Jumping into this thread kinda late... I am a minor Pen-Fier (is there such a thing?). Because I don't rotate my pens too much, I keep getting them stuck with dried ink. Besides the soak-pump-repeat method, is there a faster way to clean FPs? How about one of those consumer grade ultrasonic cleaner ?

 BTW I don't use "nice" ink, just regular cartridge stuff, since most of my pens are just basic ones.


----------



## Zodduska

if they are fountain pens you could remove the ink cartridge then use an ear syringe to flush some water through the nib.


----------



## Assorted

Sorry for the bad lighting, this is my new fountain pen I received for my graduation.






 It took me a while to understand that the mechanism inside the pen was meant to be replaced with the ink cartridge...


----------



## Zodduska

Sweet pen Assorted, Congrats!


----------



## pkshiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if they are fountain pens you could remove the ink cartridge then use an ear syringe to flush some water through the nib. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That is exactly what I do, but it is not working very well without a lot of soaking and flushing, am looking for a faster / better method !?


----------



## nabwong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pkshiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is exactly what I do, but it is not working very well without a lot of soaking and flushing, am looking for a faster / better method !?_

 

There is no real fast way. You could use some ammonia ( 1 part + 9 part water ) to flush out the ink. Just soak it in there for a few minutes and then flush it out. Do it while watching TV or something. Just be careful that ammonia might react badly to certain materials. 

 Alternatively, 1 part dishwashing liquid is also ok. I use converters and it's much easier to flush em out.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hirsch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've read posts that it's hard to rinse the Baystate Blue out of a pen, but can be done with a bit of work. This is strictly second hand, unlike the previous paragraph, so I can't personally verify it._

 

I just took Baystate Blue out of a Stipula Etruria. I can confirm that it's a messy pain. Unlike any other ink I've used, it left blue stains on the white porcelain sink. These _did_ come entirely out with Comet and a scrubber, but I've never had any other ink behave that way.

 It was a pain to get the ink entirely out of the pen, as well. I had to completely disassemble it, scrub the innards with Q-tips and give it a good soak.

 I'm not eager to try it again. I like the vivid color of Baystate Blue, but it bleeds on a lot of paper and is a monster to clean out.

 Too bad, because I love the other Noodler's Inks I've tried. I'll keep buying those, but the Baystate Blue is going to the back of the drawer.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Private Reserve Ink

 I like the Private Reserve American Blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

many thanks for the link. Even found a dealer a few miles from me here in Knoxville. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## leftnose

I've had this for about a month now but I'm finally getting around to snapping a few pics. This is the newest addition to the collection.

 Omas Bologna Pearl Blue with Fine Nib.
















 The color really is quite a subtle pearl blue that's hard to capture with incandescent lighting and flash photography.

 I like this pen a lot but the fact that it has a Bock nib shows. It's a very German, stiff feel. Not at all Italian. It's a true fine though. I don't mind the slightly out of character nib though as I tend to do better with stiffer nibs. Also, given the size of the pen, the nib might be slightly undersized but, again, I like this as I do better with a low grip.

 I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## tnmike1

Looking for a purple or purple/red ink for use in stub-nibbed or italic pens with good shading. So far hae tried Noodler's Concord Grape, PR Tanzanite and PR Arabian Rose. Arabian Rose seems to shade the best but wondering what else is out there.


----------



## Zodduska

Beautiful Omas leftnose! The color looks fantastic.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking for a purple or purple/red ink for use in stub-nibbed or italic pens with good shading. So far hae tried Noodler's Concord Grape, PR Tanzanite and PR Arabian Rose. Arabian Rose seems to shade the best but wondering what else is out there._

 

I've been keeping an eye out for a good purple myself but haven't really tried any yet, however Noodler's is working on a new (maybe limited) bulletproof purple by popular demand that may be worth a look: Lobbying for new Noodler's bulletproof purple! - The Fountain Pen Network


----------



## tnmike1

yeah, I'm on that site too. But nowusing mainly vintage pens and they seem to love the Private Reserve items or Waterman's. Still, wondering too what the new Noodler's may be like. My vote went in a week or so ago for the new purple


----------



## Ub3rMario

Anyone recommend a nice but not too pricey ballpoint? I'm tired of using bics and such or all these ones with rubber crap on them. Lol.

 I want a nice looking one that writes well!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ub3rMario* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone recommend a nice but not too pricey ballpoint? I'm tired of using bics and such or all these ones with rubber crap on them. Lol.

 I want a nice looking one that writes well!_

 

How much is not too pricey?


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ub3rMario* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone recommend a nice but not too pricey ballpoint? I'm tired of using bics and such or all these ones with rubber crap on them. Lol.

 I want a nice looking one that writes well!_

 

If it doesn't have to be ballpoint specifically--I have a Pilot Knight rollerball which I am quite fond of for when I need an alternative to fountain pens, they are about $40 at office depot and use the Pilot G2 refills.


----------



## Ub3rMario

Well i'm thinking 20-40 dollars. Preferably between 20 & 30


----------



## kwkarth

Ever consider a Fisher SpacePen?
FisherSpacePenStore.com offers genuine Fisher space pens and LED penlights - Fisher Space Pens


----------



## Ub3rMario

those look pretty cool...but are refills accessible other than online?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ub3rMario* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those look pretty cool...but are refills accessible other than online?_

 

Office Depot makes their own refills for it that I've seen in their stores.

Office Depot Brand Fisher Ballpoint Pen Refills Medium Point 1 0 mm Black Pack Of 2 by Office Depot

 Not sure how it compares to the original, though.


----------



## jonathanjong

Is that a moleskine, leftnose?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ub3rMario* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those look pretty cool...but are refills accessible other than online?_

 

Fisher Space Pen refills are widely distributed, and available at most office supply stores. Because of the uniqueness of their refill, it may take you years to use one up.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a moleskine, leftnose?_

 

Nope, it's Rhodia tablet, R18200.

Rhodia Stationery


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ever consider a Fisher SpacePen?
FisherSpacePenStore.com offers genuine Fisher space pens and LED penlights - Fisher Space Pens_

 

This is funny, I just ordered one of the Space Pens a few days ago and then thought I should check what Head-Fi'ers have to say about them...

 So...are they nice pens or more of a novelty item? I'll know myself by this time next week, but still...


----------



## mightyacorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had this for about a month now but I'm finally getting around to snapping a few pics. This is the newest addition to the collection.

 Omas Bologna Pearl Blue with Fine Nib._

 

Nice fountain pen, you should consider a cursive handwriting style instead of printing out the letters.


----------



## meat01

I have one of the small Fisher Pens (bullet series) that I carry in my pocket at all times. I just like to always have a pen, because you never know when you will need it. It is small, so it doesn't take up much room in your pocket and it always works, so you don't have to worry about the ink drying out or not writing on some surfaces. It is great.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mightyacorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice fountain pen, you should consider a cursive handwriting style instead of printing out the letters._

 

Believe it or not, I have a very slight learning disability which prevents me from being able to write in cursive (and that's about all it prevents). My normal handwriting is something of a hybrid between cursive and print. I don't have any trouble typing (I average right around 80 wpm) or writing in my hybrid style but I can't do a full cursive; it turns into a bunch of wiggles that can't be interpreted as distinct letters. 

 I don't at all take your comment personally as you would have no way of knowing anything about me or my "disability" but I'm curious: why would you make such a comment?


----------



## Xanatos

i prefer pilot g2 05 pens. i would hate to lose a fancy, costly pen.


----------



## meat01

Quote:


 why would you make such a comment? 
 

Not that I made the comment, but I think fountain pens lend themselves to a continuous, curvy writing style (cursive), rather than straight and short strokes, (printing).


----------



## jonathanjong

^ Maybe for right-handers. I can't seem to do the continuous thing with my FP. Any southpaw tips?


----------



## Edwood

Still liking my $8 Calypso Fountain pen ink Rollerball pens. The Noodler's Old Manhattan Blackest Black ink is working quite well in them.

 -Ed


----------



## Callous

Anyone know where I can get a Sheaffer Snorkel in good condition... for lets say less than $50?


----------



## meat01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Callous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know where I can get a Sheaffer Snorkel in good condition... for lets say less than $50?_

 

I would check out the for sale section of www.fountainpennetwork.com. $50 may be a little low though.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeftyGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is funny, I just ordered one of the Space Pens a few days ago and then thought I should check what Head-Fi'ers have to say about them...

 So...are they nice pens or more of a novelty item? I'll know myself by this time next week, but still..._

 

I've had one for 8 years now and I rather like mine. Never tried to write with it underwater yet but it hasn't stopped writing under any other condition I've put it through including writing outside at -55 F.


----------



## Callous

Alright thanks, assuming I pick a Sheaffer's Snorkel up sometime in the near future, what ink would you guys recommend using? The Skrip?


----------



## tnmike1

You might want to get onto Fountain Pen Network (FPN) where the real die-hard pen aficionados live. There, I've been recommended to use Private Reserve in some of my vintage pens, particularly PR's Tanzanite in my more difficult-feeding pens. It's called the "laxative" of inks for some reason it makes balky feeders flow. Anyway, check out that site.

 meanwhile, I love about anything Noodlers or Private Reserve. Most of the inks on these two are pH neutral, with the huge exception of Noodler's Baystate inks which are alkaline and not to be mixed with other inks.


----------



## mightyacorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not that I made the comment, but I think fountain pens lend themselves to a continuous, curvy writing style (cursive), rather than straight and short strokes, (printing)._

 

Exactly. Certainly your prerogative to print your words, but a cursive handwriting lends itself well with a fountain pen.

English Handwriting 1500-1700


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had one for 8 years now and I rather like mine. Never tried to write with it underwater yet but it hasn't stopped writing under any other condition I've put it through including writing outside at -55 F._

 

Well, that speaks to durability, at least...


----------



## jonathanjong

I just got a Lamy Safari. Woohoo! Let the southpaw smudgery begin!


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got a Lamy Safari. Woohoo! Let the southpaw smudgery begin!_

 

Congratulations! That's a great first fountain pen. I've got a charcoal Safari and a Vista in the collection and I use a Lamy 2000 as my everyday pen.

 To me, much of the fun of fountain pens is the choice of inks. Buy a converter for that Safari and take a look around the ink reviews on http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/. Be sure to pay attention to comments on drying times.


----------



## milkpowder

The Lamy Safari is superb. I would recommend it to everyone curious about fountain pens.

 It's been a while since I've posted on this thread. Pen-Fi wise, I've been selling off everything I own apart from my trusty Pelikan M600. I'm still waiting for my MB Boheme Noir to sell, but it should be gone in the next two-three days. Then it's time to rebuild.

 I'm probably going to start with Parker 51s. I owned a few a year or two ago and really regret selling them. The one I miss the most is my 1947 1st Quarter Cordovan Brown Vac w/ GF BD cap. It was a superb, near-mint example and I can't seem to find one for sale any more.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Lamy Safari is superb. I would recommend it to everyone curious about fountain pens.

 It's been a while since I've posted on this thread. Pen-Fi wise, I've been selling off everything I own apart from my trusty Pelikan M600. I'm still waiting for my MB Boheme Noir to sell, but it should be gone in the next two-three days. Then it's time to rebuild.

 I'm probably going to start with Parker 51s. I owned a few a year or two ago and really regret selling them. The one I miss the most is my 1947 1st Quarter Cordovan Brown Vac w/ GF BD cap. It was a superb, near-mint example and I can't seem to find one for sale any more._

 

Sounds like me. Just sold my Pelikan M800, now next is a Parker Orange Duofold and my Cross Townsend fountain pens. I've discovered my father-in-law's old Shaeaffer pens from the 1940s in mint condition, then bought a Lamy Safari, a Lamy Vista and two tips for them, one broad and one 1.9mm italic. keeping also a Conrad Stewart with flexible stub nib from the 1950s.

 So point is: I've got too many pens so my two newest ones, the Duofold and the Townsend, are going to go. Get some cash and maybe buy some more headphone goodies???


----------



## Callous

Just picked up a Snorkel Statesman as a first FP from FPN. Where do you guys usually buy ink? Any specific site?


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Yep Fountain Pens are another hobby of mine. 

 I have some 1950s Pelikan 400, a newer Pelikan Piazza Navona in which I put an old 14k nib from an 400, as these write alot better than newer stiff Pelikan nibs. And it also fits the looks better.

 Then I also have a lot of 1900 to 1920s Waterman's safety pens, eyedroppers and lever fillers, some with really flexy nibs... a pleasure to write with.


----------



## jonathanjong

And the journey continues, I just picked up a Parker 45 GT and Frontier for $30 total.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Callous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just picked up a Snorkel Statesman as a first FP from FPN. Where do you guys usually buy ink? Any specific site?_

 

http://www.pendemonium.com/

The Pear Tree Pen Company

Swisher Pens
 [size=xx-small]Nice selection, good prices but I have a personal boycott against them.[/size]

Fountain Pen Hospital

Art Brown International Pen Shop

 If you are into Noodler's ink which is not necessarily recommended for vintage pens, most of the above stores have their own custom colors.

 Pear Tree Pens also has a nice sampler program where they will send small vials of any of a number of colors.


----------



## GarageBoy

Just a quicknote
 Noodler's Baystate Blue stains a LOT of plastics. 
 Also, has your snorkel been restored? (the sac may have gone bad, yet it still fills, but the ink will go into the barrel rather than the sac.


----------



## Andy80F

Would Pencil users be allowed to sit on the side of this great FP love fest? 

 I do however like my Cross FP and the Cross lifetime Guarantee is worth any purchase price. An old Cross sent for repair, my fathers pen, was unable to be repaired as the parts were not available so Cross sent the pen back along with a new model which was of a better standard (higher up the Cross pecking order) than the model sent for repair. Great service. 

 However whenever I can I'll first pick up a pencil with either a 0.5mm, 0.7mm or 2mm lead depending on mood. I think pencil with its erasability and more sketchlike appearance tends towards a more free flowing and imaginative writing experience. 

 Andy


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarageBoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a quicknote
 Noodler's Baystate Blue stains a LOT of plastics. 
 Also, has your snorkel been restored? (the sac may have gone bad, yet it still fills, but the ink will go into the barrel rather than the sac._

 

Wonder if this is true of the Baystate line in general?? Filled my Cross Townsend with Baystate Concord Grape and now can't see the transparent ink converter. LIke it's solid purple. Might have to flush and forget that Baystate stuff


----------



## leftnose

Yes, all of the Baystate colors have the possibility of creating stains.

 Try doing some flushes with an ammonia:water mix of 1:10. That should get some of the stains out.


----------



## mightyacorn

Awesome pen review.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarageBoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a quicknote
 Noodler's Baystate Blue stains a LOT of plastics. 
 Also, has your snorkel been restored? (the sac may have gone bad, yet it still fills, but the ink will go into the barrel rather than the sac._

 

I filled a few pens with Baystate Blue and was disappointed with it. It bled on almost every paper I tried it on and it was horrible to clean out. It did not stain, but it took disassembling and extra cleaning to get it out. I do not plan to try it again.

 As for Snorkels, their sacs do go bad over time. But most filling problems come from the point seal and O-ring going out. It needs to have a vacuum in the barrel to fill correctly. Some restorers only replace the O-ring, but in something 50+ years old, the point seal should be replaced, too. It's just a few bucks extra and repops are being made.

 Milkpowder - I started back into the American pens last year. My favorites are the Snorkel and the 51 - I pick up one or two a month and alternate for every day carry. If you can get to a show, you should be able to find a cordovan blue diamond vac, no problem. I saw at least 30 or 40 of them at the LA pen show last February. Wound up with another nine or ten 51s, too. For 2009, I think I'll load up on Snorkels, especially 14k Triumph nibs.


----------



## nsx_23

Just received a Lamy Pico as a gift from a friends. 

 I don't know much about pens though....


----------



## Callous

Yeah its been restored. I have a question though, I'm planning on buying a bottle each of blue and black Skrip ink. My question is, do I need to wash out the tube with water (or something of the like,) when, say, the black that is in the pen runs out and I want to switch to blue ink? 

 @ leftnose

 May I ask why you are personally boycotting Swisher Pens? They have the cheapest price on Skrip right now that I've seen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!


----------



## leftnose

Most of the time, technically, no you don't have to flush with water before changing. You'll just get some blue-black ink for the first fill with the new color. Note that some inks, most notably Noodler's Baystate colors, are not mixable and will turn to gunk inside a pen if they get mixed. If you're not sure, flush. It is a good practice to flush a pen with water every three fills or so even if you don't change colors just to keep things clean.

 On Swisher:

 I've placed two orders with them and had a problem with them both. The first order included a Lamy Studio Palladium. When it arrived, the pen was totally messed up. There were some fairly obvious finish flaws on the body of the pen and the nib was screwed up. The tines would separate with the slightest pressure. To get a refund on the pen, I had to pay to ship the pen back to the store. Of course returning the pen should be required to get a refund but I shouldn't have to pay the postage when the pen was defective.

 The second order was for a Visconti Van Gogh. Because I had some funds in my PayPal account from selling something here on Head-Fi, I used PayPal instead of a credit card. I ordered it in Evergreen with a medium nib. 20 minutes after placing the order online, I received a phone call: 

 Clerk: "What you ordered isn't in stock, can we ship you XYZ instead?" 
 Me: "No, that's not what I want. When will what I want be back in stock?"
 Clerk: "Oh, I would have to call our distributor, you sure you don't want XYZ?"
 Me: "How about you just refund me my money, then."
 Clerk: "OK."

 So, instead of doing a _refund _in PayPal, they did a _refusal _of payment. As such, PayPal held my money for 3 days before crediting it back to my account. This was roughly $250 so wasn't chump change.

 Long story short: they screwed me on two orders and I won't give them a chance to do it again. It's too bad because they do have good prices and a good selection. Their website's not the easiest to use, though.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Milkpowder - I started back into the American pens last year. My favorites are the Snorkel and the 51 - I pick up one or two a month and alternate for every day carry. If you can get to a show, you should be able to find a cordovan blue diamond vac, no problem. I saw at least 30 or 40 of them at the LA pen show last February. Wound up with another nine or ten 51s, too. For 2009, I think I'll load up on Snorkels, especially 14k Triumph nibs._

 

I will keep my eyes open for a pen show in the UK. I would love to get into 51s again. They are nicer writers than the majority of modern fountain pens. Cordovan, teal blue and cocoa are my favourite P51 colours.


----------



## tnmike1

I'm having trouble with my new lamy safari and need input. Bought it awhile back, using the cartridge converter to use with Noodler's Apache Sunset. Also changed nibs from fine to medium.

 OK--stat using it and notice it runs dry. VERY DRY So I screw the converter down a little bit to wet the nib and continue. Same thing after awhile. Runs dry again.

 Here's the qeustion: is a vacuum being created in the converter to stop ink flow? OR do I need to somehow clean the new nib? Did not do this when I had a fine nib on the pen.

 Or take the thing apart and soak nib and lower body in some kinda solution to loosen things up???


----------



## mrarroyo

Use the cold water out of the faucet if you are going to soak the nib or the pen end. Let it soak overnight as a minimum. Good luck.


----------



## pkshiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Use the cold water out of the faucet if you are going to soak the nib or the pen end. Let it soak overnight as a minimum. Good luck._

 

Yeah -- partly due to all the talk here, I decided to switch from cartridge to bottled ink. In the process I needed to clean out a dried out Rotring 600 (old style!). I tried the "bulb-flush" but it took forever. Ended up accidentally leaving the nip soaked overnight, and actually that did the trick. Now I am trying to find a non staining bright red ink for it. Need to head down to Broomfield Pen shop to see what they have.

 P.K.


----------



## Zodduska

When I swapped my Safari medium nib with a 1.1 italic I first soaked the new nib in a little isopropyl alcohol to clean off any oils, it didn't seem to hurt and it has since worked flawlessly.. but I would never suggest soaking a pen or assembled nib/feed in isopropyl.

 Also make sure the nib wasn't somehow deformed to where it many not be making good contact with the feed.


----------



## leftnose

That Lamy Italic is pretty nice for a factory nib, isn't it? I've got one on a Vista and use it with Noodler's Ottoman Azure. It's a great combo.


----------



## Zodduska

yeah definitely, I enjoy the italic quite a bit and think it really adds something special to the otherwise normal safari.. great choice of ink too! Ottoman Azure may be my favorite blue. Currently my safari is loaded with PR Tanzanite which is a really cool color but requires extra care not to smudge afterwards.


----------



## milkpowder

If I find that my pens aren't writing smoothly, I rinse them in water, fill them up with Waterman Florida Blue and write with it for a few days. It seems to improve the flow.


----------



## tnmike1

Interesting coupla posts. First, I took off then reinserted the "m" nib, thinking that perhaps I put it on too tightly. Then I 'm running another converter i the pen thinking maybe it's the converter's faoult. yes, agree that the italic nib is wonderful in this inexpensive little pen. and I was using Ottoman Azure, now awaiting my bottle of Tanzanite for some vintage pens. Will try that also. Right now, though, I'm soaking things for two days and see what happens.


----------



## TheAnomaly

i bought a pilot 78G in red with fine nib from his nibs last friday. for $13 i am thinking it will be a good pen!

 i also got a bottle of aurora blue...


----------



## Callous

Hey guys, for some reason, my Snorkel Statesman seems to use up ink amazingly quickly. Was taking down some notes on a couple of articles today, and I had to refill the Snorkel two times, just for two pages of writing. My questions to those of you that have Snorkels, is how many times do you guys push the plunger down into the ink for each pen refill? How long does this last you, on average? The pen also isn't writing as smooth as I'd want it to, is there anything I can do without Waterman ink, like I've seen some of you mention?

 Thanks!


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Callous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, for some reason, my Snorkel Statesman seems to use up ink amazingly quickly. Was taking down some notes on a couple of articles today, and I had to refill the Snorkel two times, just for two pages of writing. My questions to those of you that have Snorkels, is how many times do you guys push the plunger down into the ink for each pen refill? How long does this last you, on average? The pen also isn't writing as smooth as I'd want it to, is there anything I can do without Waterman ink, like I've seen some of you mention?

 Thanks!_

 

Are you sure it's running dry, or is it clogged?? Try soaking nib for a day or so and see what happens. COuld be dirty. I've started using Private Reserve's Tanzanite in my vintage pens and the flow has increased amazingly. I know this ink for some reason is called the "Laxative" of inks and now I see why. Had some balky feeders that now flow quite well. so may try that ink too.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Callous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, for some reason, my Snorkel Statesman seems to use up ink amazingly quickly. Was taking down some notes on a couple of articles today, and I had to refill the Snorkel two times, just for two pages of writing. My questions to those of you that have Snorkels, is how many times do you guys push the plunger down into the ink for each pen refill? How long does this last you, on average? The pen also isn't writing as smooth as I'd want it to, is there anything I can do without Waterman ink, like I've seen some of you mention?

 Thanks!_

 

It should hold more ink than that. I used a Snorkel through many classes and got 12-15 pages from a single fill.

 There are a couple of things that might be going on. First, you should only have to pump it once, just one downstroke, to fill it. You should see a stream of air bubbles come up and it'll make a chuffing sound at the bottom of the stroke. But don't pull it out, leave the Snorkel in the ink for another 5-10 seconds. If you pull it out immediately, you'll hear it make a sucking sound while it pulls in air. Do it a few times to get the hang of it. Fill it, then squirt the ink out by pulling up then pushing in. You should see a stream of ink shoot out of the Snorkel.

 If you're doing it right and it doesn't get a complete fill, it might need a new point seal. Some restorers only replace the O-ring, but you need both the O-ring and a point seal for proper suction.

 As for smoothing the nib, go to an automotive paint supply store and get a sheet of 2000 grit wet/dry sandpaper. Should be $2-$3 or so and you can reuse it. Wet a few inch section of the sandpaper, put in on a flat surface (a kitchen counter is good) then write seven or eight words on the sandpaper. Use the same pressure you write with - do not push. Write normally, do not make circles or swirls. Then wipe off the nib and try it on paper. If it's still not where you like, try it again once or twice. That should get the nib where you like it. This speeds up the normal break in you get from writing with a pen for a few months. That's why you want to write as you normally do, not draw figure-eights and that sort of thing. It won't hurt the iridium as long as you don't push and the sandpaper is wet.

 After that, you can rinse off the sandpaper, let it dry, and use it again and again for new pens.


----------



## tnmike1

Uncle Erik: Hey, that's pretty neat. Gotta try it. Will this also work on those steel Lamy nibs?? Have a medium I'd like a little smoother.


----------



## Zodduska

Uncle Erik's suggestion is very good and can work wonders for a rough nib--but always verify that the tines are properly aligned before attempting to smooth a nib.

 here is a post from Richard Binder on the topic of flow but it contains an image showing the proper way to check alignment: Flow problems - The Fountain Pen Network


----------



## leftnose

Something else you can try as an alternative to the sandpaper is brown paper bag. It is very abrasive and can do wonders to a scratchy nib. Follow Uncle Erik's directions but leave the brown paper bag dry.


----------



## jordanross

I just got my new Lamy Safari in Charcoal. I really like this pen. I used to have a retro 51 rollerball but some how I misplaced it... So this is its replacement. I "auditioned" a retro 51 fountain and loved it but the Safari won, the cap on the retro was horrible. I hate the lamy black cartridges... I think I'm going to go out tomorrow and get some Noodlers Polar black.


----------



## Karlos

I have a few decent roller balls but I am looking for an MB Fountain pen that is ok for everyday use.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uncle Erik: Hey, that's pretty neat. Gotta try it. Will this also work on those steel Lamy nibs?? Have a medium I'd like a little smoother._

 

Yep, it sure does. I've got a stainless Sheaffer I picked up for $10 and smoothed the nib. It writes almost as well as a gold nib.

 In a few minutes, I'm heading to the candy store:






 The Fountain Pen Shop (Fountain Pen Shop: Fountain Pens, Roller Balls, Ballpoint, Collectibles, Service)

 The PFM's seals are due for replacement - filling is hit-or-miss these days. Cleaned it out last night and will drop it off today. Probably should pick up more ink, Amodex and probably another pen!


----------



## Callous

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It should hold more ink than that. I used a Snorkel through many classes and got 12-15 pages from a single fill.

 There are a couple of things that might be going on. First, you should only have to pump it once, just one downstroke, to fill it. You should see a stream of air bubbles come up and it'll make a chuffing sound at the bottom of the stroke. But don't pull it out, leave the Snorkel in the ink for another 5-10 seconds. If you pull it out immediately, you'll hear it make a sucking sound while it pulls in air. Do it a few times to get the hang of it. Fill it, then squirt the ink out by pulling up then pushing in. You should see a stream of ink shoot out of the Snorkel.

 If you're doing it right and it doesn't get a complete fill, it might need a new point seal. Some restorers only replace the O-ring, but you need both the O-ring and a point seal for proper suction.

 As for smoothing the nib, go to an automotive paint supply store and get a sheet of 2000 grit wet/dry sandpaper. Should be $2-$3 or so and you can reuse it. Wet a few inch section of the sandpaper, put in on a flat surface (a kitchen counter is good) then write seven or eight words on the sandpaper. Use the same pressure you write with - do not push. Write normally, do not make circles or swirls. Then wipe off the nib and try it on paper. If it's still not where you like, try it again once or twice. That should get the nib where you like it. This speeds up the normal break in you get from writing with a pen for a few months. That's why you want to write as you normally do, not draw figure-eights and that sort of thing. It won't hurt the iridium as long as you don't push and the sandpaper is wet.

 After that, you can rinse off the sandpaper, let it dry, and use it again and again for new pens._

 

Thanks so much for the advice. 

 After one downstroke, I pull it out and push it back in expecting a stream of ink to be squirted back into my ink bottle, but instead, I sort of get a rather large drop of ink forming at the end of the tube which falls into the bottle after a second or two. Is this indicative of a point seal that needs to be restored?


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Callous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks so much for the advice. 

 After one downstroke, I pull it out and push it back in expecting a stream of ink to be squirted back into my ink bottle, but instead, I sort of get a rather large drop of ink forming at the end of the tube which falls into the bottle after a second or two. Is this indicative of a point seal that needs to be restored?_

 

Most likely, yes. Is is making any sound when you push down to fill? There should be a noticeable "chuff" sound from the vent hole just below the blind cap. Not terribly loud, but you can hear the air go out to expand and fill the sac.

 My PFM was doing the same thing, so Fred replaced both seals yesterday. Works great again.


----------



## Callous

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most likely, yes. Is is making any sound when you push down to fill? There should be a noticeable "chuff" sound from the vent hole just below the blind cap. Not terribly loud, but you can hear the air go out to expand and fill the sac.

 My PFM was doing the same thing, so Fred replaced both seals yesterday. Works great again._

 

Yeah, I can hear the chuff sound when I push down. What does that mean, exactly?


----------



## tnmike1

Just read on Fountain Pen Network that Private Reserve has issued a recall for its Tanzanite. Warning about we who use this in vintage pens. Don't know anymore about it than what I read there, but it's an interesting "heads up". Have contacted Pear Tree Pens, since I just bought a bottle from them. so we'll see what happens


----------



## Zodduska

Thanks for the heads up tnmike1! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought a bottle of Tanzanite a couple weeks back and just emailed PR to see if they can replace it.


----------



## Callous

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Callous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I can hear the chuff sound when I push down. What does that mean, exactly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Any help? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the heads up tnmike1! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought a bottle of Tanzanite a couple weeks back and just emailed PR to see if they can replace it._

 

Emailed Private Reserve today. they said they hadn't heard anything but would respond if they did. Honessly, I'm using this ink in two vintage Sheaffers and three Conway Stewarts so I'm not concerned with staining in a converter or demonstrator. What I am concerned with is damage to their sacs and filling systems. We'll see.


----------



## Uncle Erik

The chuff sound means a few things - and good ones. That's air coming out of the barrel as it compresses. Meaning that the air hole near the blind cap isn't clogged (that can be a problem) and the pen is in reasonably good shape. Cracks in the barrel will hurt compression as will other problems with the seal. It might not be working, but it's close. Maybe one seal needs fixing, maybe the sac is bad, maybe the snorkel is clogged. Maybe it'd be fine with some silicon grease applied to the plunger.

 I didn't get any new pens at the shop on Saturday, but was highly tempted by a few red Lucky Curve Duofolds. I've always wanted one. Maybe for Christmas, might hold off for the pen show in February.

 And I think I found an ink I'll stick with for awhile: Noodler's Blue. I've tried a number of variants, but the writing properties are what I like and the color is about right, too. I can't believe I overlooked it for something "more interesting" all these years.


----------



## ExtendeD

Hey all, I have a similar question to what I posted in the Pencil-Fi thread. . I'm a student, and I'd like to invest in a decent pen. What I asked in the other thread was "Is there a Koss KSC-75 of pens?" Something cheap, nice, and easily obtainable?

 Thanks. (Sorry if this has already been discussed, didn't have time to search this massive thread.)


----------



## vibin247

Got a Parker 45 w/ B nib from Richard Binder the other day and man, what a bargain...It's a real wet nib, but smooth. It's not a practical pen to use everyday, but a bargain nonetheless. I've also ordered a new F nib for my Pelikan M605. I sure do miss the reliability of that pen. Unfortunately, I've "experimented" with my previous M and F nibs, and they just went terribly scratchy. I'll eventually get them fixed. I've got my eye on an M800, though it would have to wait after X-mas.

 One thing I'm torn about is my MB 146. I love the way it writes with Waterman Black, but the reliability of the piston mechanism is just terrible. Sent it in twice when the piston seizes, and after a while, the problem returns. I'm thinking of keeping it and using it just as a dip pen, or just circumventing MB service and using it as a subject for learning how repair it myself. This is one of the reasons why I love my Pelikan...user-serviceability.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ExtendeD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey all, I have a similar question to what I posted in the Pencil-Fi thread. . I'm a student, and I'd like to invest in a decent pen. What I asked in the other thread was "Is there a Koss KSC-75 of pens?" Something cheap, nice, and easily obtainable?

 Thanks. (Sorry if this has already been discussed, didn't have time to search this massive thread.)_

 

Lamy Safari. Available in a wide variety of colors and nib sizes:

Lamy Safari Collection At JOON New York

 If you do buy one, get a converter for it at the same time so that you can experiment with bottled ink which, for me, is much of the fun.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lamy Safari. Available in a wide variety of colors and nib sizes:

Lamy Safari Collection At JOON New York

 If you do buy one, get a converter for it at the same time so that you can experiment with bottled ink which, for me, is much of the fun._

 

X2 on the Lamy. Wonderful pen,have the Safari and the Vista. BUT another idea: buy it from The Writing Desk in UK--you can google the name and come up with it. They have many more nibs than you can get in the US and the nibs easily slide on and off so you can change them yourself. Writing Desk has online instructions on how to do this. Currently have three nibs for the Lamys and they're fun to play with to see the different results between "f" "m" and italic nibs.

 And Leftnose is right: forget the cartridges. There are hundreds of inks in a rainbow of colors and formulations. Buying the pen is only 1/4 the fun: 3/4 of the fun comes in playing with inks


----------



## Zodduska

I'll third the safari recommendation, but it really depends on your budget. The safari is a very sturdy good writing utilitarian pen with unique styling but it's not really a fancy pen. Another good cheaper starting pen is the Waterman Phileas, the design is a bit more traditional compared to the Safari

 If your budget falls in the $50-100 range I would take a look at the pelikan M200 which is a piston filler, the super cool Pilot Vanishing Point or a vintage aerometric Parker51 from a reputable seller.

 as in audio equipment used is normally the most cost effective way to get the most bang for your buck, you can check www.fountainpennetwork.com for-sale section. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 edit: no affiliation with the seller, but this also seems to be a nice piston filling pen at a very reasonable price
http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/fo...howtopic=74126


----------



## jonathanjong

x4 Lamy Safari.


----------



## randomasdf

does anyone know any good chinese brand fountain pens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Last time I went to china, an entire floor of a building was devoted to pens, mostly fountain, and I bought a gold plated flat tipped one (I have unfortunately lost it at home somewhere =|)


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *randomasdf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone know any good chinese brand fountain pens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Last time I went to china, an entire floor of a building was devoted to pens, mostly fountain, and I bought a gold plated flat tipped one (I have unfortunately lost it at home somewhere =|)_

 

The Hero 51 clones aren't too bad. You can find them for under $10. I'd recommend picking up some 2000 grit (or higher) sandpaper to smooth over the nib a little. I've got a couple of steel nib pens that I've smoothed out and they make an inexpensive, excellent writer.

 Speaking of which, one of those steel nib pens is a Sheaffer Imperial. You should also be able to find one of those under $10 on eBay. I'd go with one of those over a Chinese pen. You might also be interested in one of the inexpensive Pelikan pens with a steel nib.

 It's soaking at the moment, but a rage red Parker 61 with a solid 14k rainbow cap arrived from New Zealand today. I gave the cap a quick polish and it's something else - the rainbows have layers of yellow and rose gold on them. Once I get the old ink out, I'll give the 61 a more thorough polish and get some pictures up.

 Too bad the 61 capillary system is such a pain to clean. For those who aren't familiar, the 61 has a cylinder that looks almost like a standard cartridge. But instead, it has a capillary system that fills itself when dipped in ink. It works very well, but the problem is that it's tough to clean. Back in the day, Parker gave centrifuges to dealers to get the ink out of them. I've seen people suggest putting the 61 in a paper cup with a paper towel in the bottom. Rest the nib against the paper towel and over a few hours, all the ink will wick out of the pen.

 Unfortunately, this 61 has dried ink in it. I've gotten it loosened up with soaking and have been blowing water through it occasionally. It isn't clogged and I will get this one clean, but have no plans to fill it. Also, the pen is in excellent condition - too nice to carry.

 Still, if anyone is willing to put up with the quirks, the 61 is a fine pen. I've got another one with a stainless cap that I carried exclusively for about a year. It's a little slimmer than a 51 and an excellent writer.


----------



## pkshiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *randomasdf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last time I went to china, an entire floor of a building was devoted to pens, mostly fountain, and I bought a gold plated flat tipped one (I have unfortunately lost it at home somewhere =|)_

 

Do you remember where was that building? sound like a place to visit.


----------



## yaluen

Pic of my favourite ballpoint. Love its elegance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I need to clean the grip though, and the ink is running out.


----------



## randomasdf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pkshiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you remember where was that building? sound like a place to visit._

 

Unfortunately, no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also,
 http://www.instructables.com/id/Save-$200-in-2-minutes-and-have-the-worlds-best-wr/
 a fun looking DIY


----------



## Karlos

Just bought a Generation Mont Blanc. Tell me I've not bought a lemon


----------



## armoured

Awesome pictures, I've read like 20+ pages already.


----------



## guitarman19853

I remember when this thread started because this thread caused me to get into pens... Now I'm hopeless.

 Picked this M800 up 8 months ago and am looking at a M600. I also picked up a Pilot VP from Richard Binder a couple months ago
















 With my M200


----------



## tnmike1

Tell me about it. I went looking for a new ink color many posts ago. Now own four vintage Conway Stewarts, Lamy Vista, Lamy Safari, and six bottles of ink. This is getting as addictive as Head-Fi, albeit a little less expensive. Plus I got some really beautiful writing instruments and inks to go in them. AHHH The pleasures of life!!!


----------



## Karlos

So true. This site has cost me a packet. I came for some advice regarding a new MP3 player and have since spent hundreds of pounds on three pairs of AKG headphones, a set of Denon Ch700s a couple of nice Watermans and now the MB. 






Must leave here must leave here


----------



## tennisplyr3

awesome pen for class/meetings/etc


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tennisplyr3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 awesome pen for class/meetings/etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I bought one of these a couple of weeks ago and I'm diggin' it! Great product.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Karlos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So true. This site has cost me a packet. I came for some advice regarding a new MP3 player and have since spent hundreds of pounds on three pairs of AKG headphones, a set of Denon Ch700s a couple of nice Watermans and now the MB. 






Must leave here must leave here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't forget to pay the cigar, mountain bike, flashlight, knife, Nikon and Canon threads a visit


----------



## mrarroyo

New toy ordered!


----------



## ricksome

What kind of pen is that?


----------



## leftnose

Pilot Vanishing Point


----------



## Bohemianism

My Dad got me a fountain pen for my 19th Birthday.
 He has a collection of them, and I remember being young and peering over his desk in awe of the pens.

 I got a Waterman Charleston, which is a great first pen.
 I was using Waterman black ink, but I have since switched over to Noodlers Bullet Proof Black.

 I'm left handed and thought it might have been a problem, but everything is fine so far. It's not quite as smooth compared to a being used in the right hand, but it still blows normal pens out of the water. I'm ambidextrous but because I didn't have a dominant hand my handwriting improved at a much slower pace than the other kids and I got told to choose a hand for writing, and I chose my left with the help of an occupational therapist. Now that I'm using fountain pens (writing on white boards will also be easier), I'm thinking of trying to retrain my right hand (which I still use for sport, etc). It'll take a while, but I don't think it'll be too hard, maybe if I set aside, 15-20 minutes a night to practice. It'll also be pretty cool to once again be completely ambidextrous.

 I'm thinking next I'll either get another fountain pen (maybe a the Graf Von Faber Castell, Guilloche Fountain Pen) or a good ballpoint pen, to round our my writing apparatuses.

 I've been asked by friends a few times, what's the point of having a fountain pen, or any expensive pen, both because of the cost compared to regular pens, and because everyone uses computers.
 All I can say to those people is until you've used them you don't understand (similar to people who think it's ridiculous buying 500 dollar headphones).
 Also it's a more expressive and personal way of writing.
 My handwriting has also improved ten fold as not only am I writing more, but I'm taking more care writing.
 Expensive pens are also beautiful, their something to be cherished, and admired, it's a passion. It'll last me a lifetime and one day I'll pass my pen collection onto my son (if I ever have one).
 As far as the computer thing goes, I still use pen and paper quite a lot. I know it's slower, but I make fewer mistakes and my writing is better because I think more as I write. I enjoy the more personal experience, it's more organic and natural. You're connected to all the great writers through time, who have sat down and written by hand (Shakespeare, Political documents, etc), it's a tradition.
 I just love everything about it. But I have that attitude to many things, I like things with tradition behind them, things that last, and you take care of. 
 There reasons and more are why I use a straight razor to shave to. New is not always better.


----------



## Karlos

Well pleased with the haul of pressies this year, my beautiful daughter has bought me a gorgious Graf von Faber-Castell Guilloche Rollerball Pen. I know there is a body of opinion that says only fountain pens are worth spending big bucks on, but this is a beautiful thing.


----------



## ingwe

I absolutely hate all of you. First loose-leaf tea, now fountain pens. I have gone analog.

 My current inventory:

 * 1944 Parker "51" fine-nib; restored; sterling silver cap in poor condition (marks, dents). I love it.

 * Lamy Safari (red) med-nib

 * Waterman Phineas (black); med-nib


----------



## Hirsch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I absolutely hate all of you. First loose-leaf tea, now fountain pens. I have gone analog._

 

I was completely blindsided by fountain pens. Didn't know I would have as much fun with them as I'm having. I've been doing my own repairs/restorations of vintage pens. I think I'm up to about 400 pens, with a focus on the 1920's and 30's, and have started setting up as a dealer at pen shows. Wild, and a completely unexpected turn of events.


----------



## Zodduska

I feel your pain ingwe! and it only gets worse.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started with a safari and Parker 51s as well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 here at work on my desk to my left:

 Old style Pelikan M800 Green stripe M - Pelikan blue-black
 Montblanc Meisterstuck No 146 M - J. Herbin Sapphire
 Visconti Van Gogh Maxi Tortoise Demo F - Diamine Damson
 Namiki Vanishing Point Raden w/ Richard Binder .9mm cursive italic - J.Herbin Bleu Myosotis
 Pelikan M250 Amber Demo M - Aurora Black

 and to my right:

 3 liter Zojirushi CD-LCC electric kettle
 Eggshell Gaiwan
 9oz Bodum Pavina Glass


----------



## Uncle Erik

Bohemianism - stick with the left hand - we're better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though being an ambidexter has its advantages, too. I'm left dominant across the board, as are about half my family.

 Anyhow, you might want to try smoothing your nib with a little 4,000 or 6,000 grit sandpaper from an autobody place. Wet the paper and write a few words on it normally, with normal pressure. Try on paper next. Repeat until the nib doesn't catch when you write. You might also be interested in the book "Left Handed Calligraphy," by Vance Studley. It applies to calligraphy, but will also help your penmanship in general. It's only about $6, so well worth picking up. Pay a visit to nibs.com, Classic Fountain Pens, too. They do nice modifications for lefties. Sooner or later, give a stub or an oblique a try. You can use them left handed, but they're an adjustment.

 Hirsch - any plans to attend the LA Pen Show next month?


----------



## Hirsch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hirsch - any plans to attend the LA Pen Show next month?_

 

Got my dealer table, plane ticket, hotel reservation and am raring to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get in Wed night before the show, and come back east the following Monday. If you're there, please come and find me!

 Sometimes the hobbies intersect. At the New Jersey show last year, I wound up trading a pen for a pair of Jecklin Floats...


----------



## leftnose

While I have a relatively small collection of pens (I think I have 16 right now) and only 5 of them cost more than $300, I have much more fun with inks. I think I have about 60 different ink bottles and am always on the prowl for new colors to try. My personal favorite right now is Noodler's Legal Lapis but Pendemonium is out of stock with no indication of when more will be available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also use Havana Brown quite a bit.


----------



## Geruvah

I still go back to my Waterman Phillias Fountain Pen. I feel naked without this and my watch on my person.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Hey guys,

 I just noticed this thread, never really had interest in quality pens but finding and turning rare and exceptional piece of wood is so much fun. Finishing them, the sanding process and so on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I started turning pens one week ago, here is the first 3 I have done with not so expensive kits. I plan on going to majestic kits which are much more interesting: Majestic Pen Kits at Penn State Industries.

 In case some wondering, first pen is cocobolo I had a small piece laying around so I turned it. Second picture is afzelia burl and some piece of hardwood floor I had left over, royal cherry from what I remember, really curly grain.


----------



## Zodduska

Wow! Beautiful pens Grey Massacre, nice work! I think my fav is the afzelia burl.


----------



## vagarach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Karlos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well pleased with the haul of pressies this year, my beautiful daughter has bought me a gorgious Graf von Faber-Castell Guilloche Rollerball Pen. I know there is a body of opinion that says only fountain pens are worth spending big bucks on, but this is a beautiful thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That Guiloche pattern is really stunning in the coloured resin finishes, I like the modern/classic combination of the barrel vs. cap. Though I think the FP version would be nicer for a pen with such a ceremonious design. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DJ Mauler

So im by no mean an expert I was looking at Isellpens, and ive been looking at Jinhao and Kaigelu look like great pens for a good price...

 any words on these two brands? 

 this thread has been awesome reading through...


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DJ Mauler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So im by no mean an expert I was looking at Isellpens, and ive been looking at Jinhao and Kaigelu look like great pens for a good price...

 any words on these two brands? 

 this thread has been awesome reading through..._

 

Some people at www.fountainpennetwork.com seem to like Jinhao but I haven't tried them myself. Most Chinese pens seem to be on the lower end of the spectrum but they are quite affordable.

 The Lamy Safari is a nice entry level no frills German fountain pen for about $25, an even better value for a German piston filler can be found here: http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/fo...howtopic=86234 keep in mind though this is a piston filler so it can only take bottled ink, if you went with the Safari it can take cartridges and with a converter you can use bottled ink.

 HTH


----------



## DJ Mauler

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some people at www.fountainpennetwork.com seem to like Jinhao but I haven't tried them myself. Most Chinese pens seem to be on the lower end of the spectrum but they are quite affordable.

 The Lamy Safari is a nice entry level no frills German fountain pen for about $25, an even better value for a German piston filler can be found here: New/NOS Reform 1745s -- The Best Combination of Value & Performance Available - The Fountain Pen Network keep in mind though this is a piston filler so it can only take bottled ink, if you went with the Safari it can take cartridges and with a converter you can use bottled ink.

 HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

nice thanks, ya the safari looks cool, im looking at getting about a few pens to try out.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Nice work, Grey Massacre! Are you going to do anything with that piece of Purpleheart in your pic? I've used it in a few projects - not the easiest to work with, but it finishes beautifully and is tough as iron. I'd love to lay some of it down as flooring.


----------



## Karlos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That Guiloche pattern is really stunning in the coloured resin finishes, I like the modern/classic combination of the barrel vs. cap. Though I think the FP version would be nicer for a pen with such a ceremonious design. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

I agree I do much prefer FPs but my little girl bought this for me as a surprise and I love it. The build quality is really high and it looks and writes lovely. 

 £159.00 for a rollerball is outragious but she loves her Dad


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Karlos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_£159.00 for a rollerball is outragious but she loves her Dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

As much as I prefer fountain pens, there's room in _any _collection for a good roller. I travel a lot and refuse to travel with a fountain pen so as to avoid any messes (I know there are several ways to travel with a fountain pen but I'm not that fastidious). A rollerball or two always comes with me.


----------



## avocado

People seem to spend just as much time and energy on their pens as they do their audio equipment (maybe not quite that much, but still..)

 I'm a poor college student and I've recently fallen in love with cheap, Japanese, gel ink pens - they take average pens and just make them better. Currently using the .28 Uni-Ball Signo DX and although it isn't fancy, it certainly lets me cram a bunch of notes on an index card and is really smooth. Also good good for writing complicated kanji, which I usually find impossible with normal pens.

 And, at just 105 yen (a little over 1 USD), I might even consider it to be the KSC75 of the pen world


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As much as I prefer fountain pens, there's room in any collection for a good roller. I travel a lot and refuse to travel with a fountain pen so as to avoid any messes (I know there are several ways to travel with a fountain pen but I'm not that fastidious). A rollerball or two always comes with me._

 

Do you have a 51 in your collection? I have an aerometric "beater" that I take everywhere. It's been on numerous airplane rides, thousands of miles of roadtrips, over a number of mountain passes, and to work almost every day. It never leaks. The rest of the collection I'm not so sure about, but the 51 goes everywhere.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have a 51 in your collection? I have an aerometric "beater" that I take everywhere. It's been on numerous airplane rides, thousands of miles of roadtrips, over a number of mountain passes, and to work almost every day. It never leaks. The rest of the collection I'm not so sure about, but the 51 goes everywhere._

 

Thanks for the comment.

 I have a 51 desk set that I really don't even count as part of my collection as it will never be sold. It was my father's and his name (our, I'm Jr.) is engraved on the barrels of the pen and pencil.

 In spite of this, I might be the only pen 'collector' in the world who isn't a 51 fan. Even though a Lamy 2000 is my work pen, I'm not a huge fan of hooded nibs and the 51 is just 'too hooded' for me.


----------



## mrarroyo

I have two 51's. One is the one I take everywhere and it is a bit worn. The second is spotless and part of a pen and mechanical pencil set.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Just noticed that the Los Angeles Pen Show will be held on Sunday, February 15, 2009 at the Marriott in Manhattan Beach.

 If any of you are in the area, I highly recommend going. I bought my first fountain pen at the show in 1994 and have been going since. There are tens of thousands of pens on the floor and all the biggest names and experts will be there. It's always a good time and I always find something I never knew I needed.


----------



## Geruvah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just noticed that the Los Angeles Pen Show will be held on Sunday, February 15, 2009 at the Marriott in Manhattan Beach.

 If any of you are in the area, I highly recommend going. I bought my first fountain pen at the show in 1994 and have been going since. There are tens of thousands of pens on the floor and all the biggest names and experts will be there. It's always a good time and I always find something I never knew I needed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Never even heard of Manhattan Beach. Either way, I won't be in the city, I have to travel that week. 





 I'll show my handwriting sometime.


----------



## DrBenway

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have a 51 in your collection? I have an aerometric "beater" that I take everywhere. It's been on numerous airplane rides, thousands of miles of roadtrips, over a number of mountain passes, and to work almost every day. It never leaks. The rest of the collection I'm not so sure about, but the 51 goes everywhere._

 

Sigh. I, too, once had a 51 as my everyday pen. Gray body, matte aluminum cap, medium nib. The jewel was MIA, but that never bothered me. It had a "squeeze" fill mechanism (Do you know the actual term for that? There was a flexible plastic bladder with a U-shaped bar around it. You squeezed the bar to compress the bladder, then released it to suck up the ink.)

 I bought it, along with a couple of 21s, from a guy who used to set up a table at my local flea market. This would have been sometime in the early-to-mid 90s if I remember correctly. 

 So I lost the 51, which I had paid no more than $15 for at the flea market. I went to replace it, and of course my pen man was no longer showing up at the market. I went to a couple of vintage pen shops and nearly fainted when I saw what they were asking for the identical pen. Since I had come to terms with my propensity to lose EVERYTHING by that time, I bit the bullet and went back to using the cheap Parkers and Shaeffers that were still readily available at decent stationery shops. And of course I still had the 21s. Lost both of them eventually, too. Like I said, "sigh."

 I noted the 51 reissue a couple of years ago, but as far as I could see, the fill mech was a modern converter, and that had very little appeal to me. Not to mention the (gulp) price!

 I haven't looked around recently; are vintage 51s still commanding sick prices? How about 21s? 

 Anyone...?


----------



## -=Germania=-

I found one of my old bottles of Levenger "Gemstone Green" ink and it made me want my old Pelikan pen back. The Pelikan pen broke (one of their cheaper $100 models from the late 80's, wrote beautifully though) two years ago. 

 Decided to get a cheap, decent fountain pen. 







 22KGP steel nib and writes pretty well. Not a very bouncy tip, but it doesn't leak either. For $4 shipped (in two days no less), there is nothing to complain about. It does make me long for my old Pelikan though......


----------



## dvw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DrBenway* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I haven't looked around recently; are vintage 51s still commanding sick prices? How about 21s? 

 Anyone...?_

 

51s are pretty reasonable. Or you can get a Hero at dirt cheap price.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DJ Mauler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice thanks, ya the safari looks cool, im looking at getting about a few pens to try out._

 

have several Safaris and Vistas (a Safari but with clear body so you can see your total ink supply) very trustworthy and utilitarian pens. One great feature is the interchangeability of nibs. Change from a "regular" nib to an italic in varying widths in a few seconds. So buy a Safari, then a handful of nibs for around $10-15 and you're all set.

 The Writing Desk in UK has a full complement of nibs and Pendemonium in the US stocks a lot of nibs, but not as many as Writing Desk


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_22KGP steel nib and writes pretty well. Not a very bouncy tip, but it doesn't leak either. For $4 shipped (in two days no less), there is nothing to complain about. It does make me long for my old Pelikan though......_

 

You can get a Pelikan M200 from Richard Binder with an adjusted nib for $80.

 An excellent deal and always the first pen I recommend for someone looking to upgrade from an "entry level" pen.


----------



## tnmike1

There is an interesting thread on FOuntain Pen Network about the history and benefits of the Lamy Safari. Makes an interesting read, particularly about the varieties of nibs available


----------



## leftnose

Just checked his website. He charges $55 for an M200 body and then an *adjusted* nib is $25.00. If you want a *custom* nib, then the price starts to rise.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DrBenway* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sigh. I, too, once had a 51 as my everyday pen. Gray body, matte aluminum cap, medium nib. The jewel was MIA, but that never bothered me. It had a "squeeze" fill mechanism (Do you know the actual term for that? There was a flexible plastic bladder with a U-shaped bar around it. You squeezed the bar to compress the bladder, then released it to suck up the ink.)

 I bought it, along with a couple of 21s, from a guy who used to set up a table at my local flea market. This would have been sometime in the early-to-mid 90s if I remember correctly. 

 So I lost the 51, which I had paid no more than $15 for at the flea market. I went to replace it, and of course my pen man was no longer showing up at the market. I went to a couple of vintage pen shops and nearly fainted when I saw what they were asking for the identical pen. Since I had come to terms with my propensity to lose EVERYTHING by that time, I bit the bullet and went back to using the cheap Parkers and Shaeffers that were still readily available at decent stationery shops. And of course I still had the 21s. Lost both of them eventually, too. Like I said, "sigh."

 I noted the 51 reissue a couple of years ago, but as far as I could see, the fill mech was a modern converter, and that had very little appeal to me. Not to mention the (gulp) price!

 I haven't looked around recently; are vintage 51s still commanding sick prices? How about 21s? 

 Anyone...?_

 

Prices aren't that bad. You can find the more common colors (grey, black, blue) with stainless caps for $40-$50 and up on eBay. You'll pay a premium for a rare body color, gold caps, special editions, etc. But if you want to replace yours, look for an aerometric filler. That's the one you squeeze. They also came with a vacuumatic filler, which has a blind cap at the end and a little pump underneath. The Vacs are earlier models and command a few more dollars, but the Aeros are more reliable and cost less.

 If you want another one, I'm headed to the LA Pen Show on 2/15/09. There are usually several thousand 51s available, with negotiable prices. The past few years, I've been able to turn up a 51 Aero for $25-$35. I think I paid about $35 for the one I take everywhere. If I find another cheap one, I'll drop you a line and send it to you for what I paid.


----------



## DrBenway

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Prices aren't that bad. You can find the more common colors (grey, black, blue) with stainless caps for $40-$50 and up on eBay. You'll pay a premium for a rare body color, gold caps, special editions, etc. But if you want to replace yours, look for an aerometric filler. That's the one you squeeze. They also came with a vacuumatic filler, which has a blind cap at the end and a little pump underneath. The Vacs are earlier models and command a few more dollars, but the Aeros are more reliable and cost less.

 If you want another one, I'm headed to the LA Pen Show on 2/15/09. There are usually several thousand 51s available, with negotiable prices. The past few years, I've been able to turn up a 51 Aero for $25-$35. I think I paid about $35 for the one I take everywhere. If I find another cheap one, I'll drop you a line and send it to you for what I paid._

 

PLEASE DO! (Grey or Black would be ideal!)


----------



## jenneth

I think these are from 2003...


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Well I managed to lose my Mont Blanc Boheme pen somewhere on the streets of NYC so I decided to stop in the Art Brown International Pen Store downstairs from my office. I had every intention of buying my first fountain pen but the choices/decisions were huge so I just walked away with a pen/pencil set that I thought looked nice and will have to do some research on a fountain pen. 

 Had to order the Pencil but should have it before the end of the week. Nice to get a Pen and Pencil for the price of one replacement MB.











 Now I just need to do some reading in this thread to figure out what I need for a reliable FP.


----------



## jenneth

Montblanc Boheme Je t'aime Sterling FP, fine nib...





 Now, let's see if I can find my old pictures for the OMAS Doctor...


----------



## MusicallySilent

Im cheap, Foray .7mm Gel Pens from Office Depot do it for notes. May get .5mm once my supply dwindles.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Wow, I think I have read through this whole thread now and started reading on FPN. I picked up a couple of cheap FPs from a seller on FPN to start my trial of FPs so I can choose what I like.

 Now I just need to figure out how to work these contraptions once they get here.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now I just need to do some reading in this thread to figure out what I need for a reliable FP._

 

Seems like your budget has room for a Pelikan Sovereign series. That would be my recommendation as long as you don't mind using bottled ink. To me, the sweet spot in the series is the M600 which a lot of people look upon as a person child. To me, it is the right size without being too heavy. If you step up to the M800, the piston is made of brass and the pen starts to get to rear heavy and doesn't balance as well. The M600 though something of an odd size still balances very nicely.


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seems like your budget has room for a Pelikan Sovereign series. That would be my recommendation as long as you don't mind using bottled ink. To me, the sweet spot in the series is the M600 which a lot of people look upon as a person child. To me, it is the right size without being too heavy. If you step up to the M800, the piston is made of brass and the pen starts to get to rear heavy and doesn't balance as well. The M600 though something of an odd size still balances very nicely._

 

I don't own a M600, but my M800 balances perfectly... Though I never post a pen.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Thanks for the advice, one of the good things about having a large pen store downstairs from my office is that I have gotten to try several different pens the last couple of times I have stopped in. I have my eye on a LE Parker Duofold now in chocolate brown with blue and khaki stripes. It looks better in person than in the pictures.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't own a M600, but my M800 balances perfectly... Though I never post a pen._

 

Fair enough. I do post my caps, though.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I looked at the Pelikans tonight. I also looked at Viscontis, Sailors and Omas. I really like the demonstrator 800 with the labels. The Pelikans write great and seemed to have a smoother nib than the Visconti Van Gogh Maxi and a similar nib to the Sailor 1911.

 Next week the nib maker from Sailor will be in the shop for a demo and nib customization so I think I might get a 1911 and have him perfect it for me.

 I did pick up a pen case, some Noodler Habanero Orange and a mint restored Parker 51 that I love.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Here is a pen I made today using a Majestic Kit. It's heavy, meaty, about 1/2" of diameter, even with this size it is still balanced. The pen use a Schmidt refill and it write nice. I used amboyna burl and snakewood! It's got a black titanium plating with a nice Swarovski crystal. A gift for my father! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Charles


----------



## Ishcabible

^ PRETTY!
 I could never invest in this hobby as I always lose my pens. No harm looking though.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

That is beautiful work there. I have never seen a Black Titanium plating.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

So does this entire fancy pen hobby just screw over left handed people? Sometimes I smear ink from a ballpoint pens all over my wrist. I can't imagine how much ink I would get on my hand with these pens.


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So does this entire fancy pen hobby just screw over left handed people? Sometimes I smear ink from a ballpoint pens all over my wrist. I can't imagine how much ink I would get on my hand with these pens._

 

As all left-handed-people are superior, we can overcome anything; once we apply our brain's right hemisphere nothing is impossible!


----------



## obobskivich

used to have a Cross pen, with the adjustable grip (if you twisted one of the bands, it would enlarge to a triangle shape), believe it was called Morph or something similar, here:
Cross Pens - Elegant, provocative, precise.

 was positively amazing to write with, and I'm sure the guy who stole it probably thought so too


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So does this entire fancy pen hobby just screw over left handed people? Sometimes I smear ink from a ballpoint pens all over my wrist. I can't imagine how much ink I would get on my hand with these pens._

 

No, not at all. Keep in mind that we're better than those people who use that... "other" hand. Further, fountain pens were not designed by those evil folk who design scissors, can openers and gravy boats.

 Go check out the left-handed section at nibs.com - they have a wide selection of mods and are kind people. I've met them several times at the LA Pen Show, which happens to be tomorrow. If anyone reading this thread is in LA, you really should go. It's at the Marriott in Manhattan Beach and you can find anything you want there. I just withdrew a mess of cash in eager anticipation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, look for a finer pointed pen and use a fast drying ink. My daily carry pen is a grey Parker 51 (aerometric filler) with Noodler's Blue ink. I take it everywhere and have zero problem with smearing or leaks. I give my highest recommendation to the 51 as a first pen. Some rare ones are pricey, but you can get users under $50 all day long. I've got 100+ pens in the collection and have neen at this for 15 years. Still, I keep coming back to the 51. It's a great first pen and you'll really appreciate it after owning other pens.

 Also, you can use broad, stub and oblique nibs. I thought I couldn't for years, but I've found a few that work for me.

 So go get yourself a fountain pen - you'll love it.


----------



## Uncle Erik

It was another successful trip to the LA Fountain Pen Show this year. I picked up two more Parker 51s, a palladium silver Triumph nib Sheaffer Snorkel, a blue/green Stipula Novecento Saturno crescent filler, a Sheaffer Legacy touchdown filler, and a silver/nickel rainbow Legacy cap Parker 61.

 I'm always on the lookout for quality 51s at a fair price - they're still my favorite pen and I always buy more variations that I don't have and some to give away. I also grab Snorkels any time I can. They're my second favorite pens, are terrific writers and the Snorkel is, hands down, the most fun you can have filling a pen.

 The Sheaffer Legacy is surprisingly good. I've passed these over for some time, but found a dealer with a _very_ attractive price on new ones - about 1/3 of retail - so I took one home. It's almost the exact same dimensions as a PFM V, but weighs slightly more. It has an 18k nib that is buttery soft. It usually takes a few months of writing for a nib to feel like this one does brand new. I've inked it and plan to carry it daily. If anyone likes the PFM but doesn't want to pay for one, I strongly suggest buying one of these. It feels as good in the hand as a PFM, if not better, and the nib is wonderful. This one should become a favorite.

 I was surprised to find the Stipula Saturno, as well. I had one of these back in 2000 when they came out and should not have sold it. I've looked off and on for a couple of years to find another, so it was a surprise to find a new one at a reasonable price. I had to buy it.

 The other standout is the rainbow cap 61. I have a stainless cap 61 and one with the gold rainbow cap, but hadn't been able to turn up a silver/nickel one. A Russian dealer had one and let it go at a very fair price. It's being soaked, but is in excellent condition otherwise.

 If anyone is looking for an excellent writer at a good price, consider the underappreciated Parker 61. I carried one for about a year and it's just as dependable and as good of a writer as a 51. The trouble is that oddball capillary feed. You don't have to fill a 61, you just dip it into the ink and it sucks ink up. Pretty cool, but there are a couple of drawbacks. One is that it's almost impossible to change ink colors without a thorough cleaning. The other is that you have to keep it wet constantly if you start using it. If the ink dries in the capillary feed, it's a real pain to get out.

 To get a 61 clean, I've used a desoldering bulb to blow water through the feed. It works, but slowly. After that, I soak it overnight, then leave it nib down on a wad of toilet paper in a glass. The toilet paper wicks the ink out. You have to do this 3-4 times to get all the ink out of a 61.

 Yeah, it's a pain. But if you use just one pen and don't change ink, it's perfect. Filling is easy and never messy and it writes as well as anything on the market. Since collectors aren't keen on them yet, you can get one at a great price.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Two additions to my small collection.

 Completely restored 1946 Parker 51






 And on the way to me now is my first nice modern FP the Montegrappa Privelege Deco


----------



## mrarroyo

Tha is a very nice looking Parker 51, to think it is 63 years young.


----------



## Nocturnal310

in today's world..how do u guys even get to use such pens? ..i mean its all typing on computer these days.



 i ve got like 10-15 Parkers.....mainly Vectors and some Reflex
 then 1 mont blanc

 all rotting.


----------



## mrarroyo

I sign a lot of documents, fountain pen to the rescue!


----------



## vibin247

Anyone read Newsweek? Unfortunately, in the current issue, there's an article titled, _The Curse of the Cursive_, which recommends the removal of cursive handwriting in schools, and writing in general. While I don't write handwritten letters on a regular basis, I think it's good to maintain legible penmanship. It teaches you patience, to be deliberate with your thoughts, which I found extremely helpful especially during my college years.


----------



## DrBenway

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vibin247* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone read Newsweek? Unfortunately, in the current issue, there's an article titled, The Curse of the Cursive, which recommends the removal of cursive handwriting in schools, and writing in general. While I don't write handwritten letters on a regular basis, I think it's good to maintain legible penmanship. It teaches you patience, to be deliberate with your thoughts, which I found extremely helpful especially during my college years._

 

It hardly surprises me to hear of a Newsweek article advocating for this lamentable trend. I recently let my subscription lapse because I grew tired of reading short, abysmally written articles in a publication straining to somwhow imitate the Web in print. The result, unsurprisingly, is neither good print journalism nor (obviously) good electronic journalism. How about crisp, intelligent writing and challenging ideas? Nah, that would never work.

 A couple of years ago, CNET published a distressing article about the move away from handwriting in American schools. Some districts have abandoned cursive handwriting altogether, while others are teaching a dumbed-down hybrid of script and block print. An interesting sidebar contrasts the handwriting of people over 45 with that of people under 24. You can test your own script by writing down a few suggested words at the beginning of the piece and then comparing your writing to that of each of the two groups.

 My fourteen-year-old nieces are in the last class in their school district to have been taught to write in script. Younger students are started on block print and then moved directly to the keyboard. This is a disaster. When a student takes class notes by hand, he or she is forced to engage with the lecturer, and to decide what to write down, and what to omit. When taking notes via the keyboard, students can simply switch to "tape recorder" mode. The material goes into their ears and comes out of their fingers, with nary a pause in-between.

 Frankly, I see the awful results of this here at Head-Fi on a regular basis. It's not only handwriting that seems to have been abandoned. Younger posters, in particular, seem to consider niceties such as capitalization, punctuation, and correct grammar and syntax to be entirely optional. Sentence fragments are run together with ellipses, in a barely intelligible stream of consciousness spew:

 lol..jus got new cans...much is like others, but not...really, umm...totally agree

 In many cases, I have no idea of what the poster was trying to express. And I am not talking about Head-Fier's whose first language isn't English. I am referring to the products of our sadly broken American educational system. No child left behind? How about an entire culture left behind.

 Edit: I just went to Newsweek.com and read the article referred to in vibin247's post. It would appear that the author's distaste for cursive handwriting stems from her struggles with learning to write in script when she was in the first grade. Isn't that just perfectly representative of the me-me-me-only-me society? If I'm not good at it immediately, it must not be worth doing. Therefore, no one should do it. I'm not worried about the author though. I'm sure all of her BFFs on Twitter will tweat their approval, OMG!


----------



## Stevesebastianb




----------



## jonathanjong

Beee-utiful.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Another new one from today. I am running out of space in my new display box already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Visconti Van Gogh Maxi


----------



## leftnose

Very nice Van Gogh! I've got the Maxi Evergreen model.

 Is that the Tortoise? I was thinking of getting a Tortoise Midi for my sister for her birthday.

 As much as I love the looks of my Van Gogh, I don't use it very often. The nib is so long that I struggle to write with it.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

No its a new color for this year. A lot more red than the Turtle pen.


----------



## MusicallySilent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DrBenway* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_<snip>_

 

I agree, keyboard makes tape and copy modes easy. In lectures i write down most stuff but I still have a buffer a la live TV, if something is useless my buffer allows me to omit it and still keep up. A pretty valuable skill I must say when 6 days of lecture = 100 pts.

 As for cursive v print. I write print for homework as it is most legible for teachers. For fast writing I write a print–cursive hybrid with a smooth gel ink rollerball (generic pilot g2) as I can read it well enough and it is easy.

 Note, my grammar is actually decent and this is coming from a high schooler.


----------



## Lamenthe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another new one from today. I am running out of space in my new display box already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Visconti Van Gogh Maxi




_

 

Beautiful. I'm curious, are these purely for display, or do you use them on special occasions?


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I carry a pen daily. I am carrying the Visconti today. I spend a lot of time in meetings and documenting findings when out on projects so I always have a pen available.


----------



## -=Germania=-

How did I make out? 

 Anyone recognize these?

 I paid ~$14 for ALL of them in a Lot. 



















 I wanted to get a plethora of work-a day pens and I am a sucker for vintage and fixer uppers.


----------



## ingwe

Those pens will look nice strewn about your starving student diy...


----------



## -=Germania=-

Parts just came in for the Beta - so the SSMH is well on its way out.


----------



## Benaiir

Get the pens from the doctors office xp


----------



## -=Germania=-

The vast majority look aweful, but that green one and the pearl one look like they might be pretty nice. If just one of these things works reasonably, I will be happy. C'Mon its $14, I have spent more on a sneeze.


----------



## Zodduska

Just a heads up for the pen-fi people here, (edit)SOLD a very nice Visconti Van Gogh Maxi Tortoise with a 14k F nib over at FS: Visconti Van Gogh Tortoise Maxi - The Fountain Pen Network

 I'll give five bucks off head-fi discount if somebody here wants to snatch it up before it sells there, bringing it to SOLD


----------



## Lamenthe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I carry a pen daily. I am carrying the Visconti today. I spend a lot of time in meetings and documenting findings when out on projects so I always have a pen available._

 

I was just wondering, because I'd be afraid of damaging such a beautiful pen. I have two mont blancs and one is broken while the other is scratched up beyond repair. I really regret not taking care of them better. They've served me a good 3 years though.

 I'm really digging these Visconti fountain pens, might have to indulge myself.


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lamenthe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was just wondering, because I'd be afraid of damaging such a beautiful pen. I have two mont blancs and one is broken while the other is scratched up beyond repair. I really regret not taking care of them better. They've served me a good 3 years though.

 I'm really digging these Visconti fountain pens, might have to indulge myself._

 

The one best way I have found to keep expensive pens in good shape while carrying them around is to use small leather multi pen cases. I've got two that hold two pens each and they work great for bringing them back and forth to work and such.


----------



## ingwe

^^^ can you please post a link with an example?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^ can you please post a link with an example? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Of a pen case?

SWISHER PENS Products


----------



## jonathanjong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_C'Mon its $14, I have spent more on a sneeze._

 

You use very expensive tissues...


----------



## -=Germania=-

Dry Cleaning...


----------



## ingwe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of a pen case?

SWISHER PENS Products_

 

Yep, thanks for the link.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Some of my pens in my collection







 Xezo Abalone shell inlay Limited Edition Fountain Pen







 China Dragon Fountain Pen







 Dani Trio PH 3000







 Quan Yin, Golden Goddess of the Compassion and Mercy Fountain Pen.


----------



## -=Germania=-

^ Man those are some nice pens. 

 Actually that Cheap eBay Auction yeilded more than it should have. These ar ethe ones of any note. The other fountain pens were student models or not brand names of any note (Autograph, Majestic, etc.)

 - Near Mint Shaeffer Craftsman "Demonstrator" with markings 
 - Waterman Taperite Crusader (Original model with Anodized Aluminum Cap)
 - Esterbrook Model SJ in Green 
 - Eversharp Burgundy Symphony (Needs new nib - old one is severly bent)
 - Eversharp Black Doric (No cap though - great writer)
 - Esterbook Desk WT
 - Morriset Desk Dip Pen


 Some Pics (Keep in mind that they came in today and have only gone through a bit of polishing): 





















 Now, I need to get a new bladder for the Waterman. The current one is beyond spent.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

^^^ Thanks Stacy, been collecting pens for quite a while now. Here are two more:

 Mont Blanc: Greta Garbo Special Edition Fountain Pen





 Mont Blanc: Jules Verne Fountain Pen.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Stevesebastianb, forgive me for the minor threadjack, but what's your rig behind those pens? As much as I love your pen collection, I was trying to figure out what you've got back there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




73
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back on topic, a couple more 51s showed up yesterday. One is a dark blue aerometric with a lustraloy cap and the other is a dove gray vacuumatic with a Blue Diamond lustraloy cap with a gold clip. They're soaking right now (dreaded dried ink) and the aero should clean up and work like new. The vac is drawing some water, but it's also leaking up around the blind cap. The diaphragm must have a crack or a hole in it. Oh well, just another excuse to go see Fred at the Fountain Pen Shop.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stevesebastianb, forgive me for the minor threadjack, but what's your rig behind those pens? As much as I love your pen collection, I was trying to figure out what you've got back there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




73
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back on topic, a couple more 51s showed up yesterday. One is a dark blue aerometric with a lustraloy cap and the other is a dove gray vacuumatic with a Blue Diamond lustraloy cap with a gold clip. They're soaking right now (dreaded dried ink) and the aero should clean up and work like new. The vac is drawing some water, but it's also leaking up around the blind cap. The diaphragm must have a crack or a hole in it. Oh well, just another excuse to go see Fred at the Fountain Pen Shop._

 

^^^ It's a Yaesu FT-2000 DSP transceiver





 Some of my gear photos can be found: Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio - Stevesebastianb's Album: Amateur Radio Gear

 Or visit my web site: Fanling DX Land - OL72CM - Home of VR2XMQ | Ham Radio, that's what it's all about!

 73 Steve, VR2XMQ (ex. VR10XMQ, VR97XMQ, VS97XMQ, VS6XMQ)


----------



## mechtech

I love the grip of Sensa pens.

 I've popped 2 of them though, that's how they get ya!


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^ It's a Yaesu FT-2000 DSP transceiver
_

 

So many buttons. The user manual must be massive.

 Looks like a good deal Germania. I paid more then $14 for my Esterbrook SJ in red alone. Nice little pen with a great selection of replacement nibs.

 Added another one to my little collection.

 Montegrappa Miya Argento


----------



## -=Germania=-

I would really like to find out which pen the Wahl-Eversharp is with the embedded gold seal. Then, be able to buy a cap and the appropriate encap for it. works wonderfully and the sac is fine. 

 The one I use the most often is the Waterman Taperite Crusader because it writes almost scripted, adjusting thickness with the letter and stoke. My handwriting looks so much better with this pen and the nib is incredibly smooth. Now, I am dying to try out more vintage Watermans since the older Pelikans are still a bit out of my price limit. Might get a Parker 51 just to see what the fuss is about


----------



## vpivinylspinner

The Parker 51 is fantastic. I would take it over any of my fancy pens any day if I could only keep one.

 Post good picks of the Wahl over on the Wahl Eversharp forum at FPN and I am sure someone can fill in the blanks for you.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Well I order a nice Italian at the office today and find another Italian waiting for me when I get home. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So many buttons. The user manual must be massive.

 Looks like a good deal Germania. I paid more then $14 for my Esterbrook SJ in red alone. Nice little pen with a great selection of replacement nibs.

 Added another one to my little collection.

 Montegrappa Miya Argento




_

 

^^^ Yes quite a few buttons, instruction manual is on CD's, it is also connected to computer via USB for control and updates via web with manufacturer's site from time to time for updates. Took me two and a half months to learn all the functions and menus.

 Nice pen!


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Went to the Mall today to visit the Apple Store and found we have a decent Pen store in the mall that I had no idea about. Paradise Pens is having a big sale so I picked up a couple more.

 S.T. Dupont Olympio Guilloche






 Lamy Vista


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Went to the Mall today to visit the Apple Store and found we have a decent Pen store in the mall that I had no idea about. Paradise Pens is having a big sale so I picked up a couple more.

 S.T. Dupont Olympio Guilloche






 Lamy Vista




_

 

^^^ Nice pens, I also have a Lamy Vista demonstrator.


----------



## malldian

So whats the Grado SR60 of fountain pens?

 Also a good fixerupper (orthodynamic) type pen I could get for cheap on eBay?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So whats the Grado SR60 of fountain pens?_

 

Lamy Safari (of which the Vista above is a variant). Many, many colors to choose from and almost as many nib choices. Get a converter at the same time (there's a specific model for the Safari) so that you can use bottled ink. To me, trying the different inks and finding the ones you like is as much fun as using fountain pens in the first place. Just right next to me sits a box of 15 different inks and that doesn't even count those I keep in the office, those on loan, and a few different kinds of cartridges.

 Pen fixing-up is a pretty specific skill but you might be best looking at Parker 51s. They're numerous, can be had pretty cheaply, and you should be able to find repair guides on the internet.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

To me Grado SR-60 = Lamy low end models like the vista above. Much cheaper than the other pens on this page ($30) but does many things just as well. Kind of like the SR-60, which still resides in my collection after 11 years of ownership. Right alongside the HP-2, Omega II, K-340, R10 and balanced HD-600s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheap fixer-upper can run the gamut. Maybe an Esterbrook as nibs are plentiful and their finish seems to stand up.


----------



## malldian

Interesting. Now I just need money!


----------



## Zodduska

a few pics of my small collection..













 left to right- Lamy Safari, Parker 51 Vac, Same, Pelikan M250, Pelikan 140, Pelikan M800, Montblanc Meisterstück 146, Namiki Vanishing Point Raden


----------



## leftnose

Is that 250 yellow or amber? I have the amber demonstrator. It's a great writer!

 I've also got the same charcoal Safari.


----------



## Zodduska

Amber, though it does look a bit yellowish in the second pic. It's a joy to write with, medium 14k nib and currently filled with Aurora black.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Amber, though it does look a bit yellowish in the second pic. It's a joy to write with, medium 14k nib and currently filled with Aurora black. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Exactly the same as mine except I've got it filled with Waterman Havana Brown.

 I use Aurora Black in the office, another great ink.


----------



## iriverdude

I know a girl who asked holiday agents she wanted a holiday at Welcome to Pen Island! The best pens on the internet!


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I went to the pen shop intending to buy my first Piston Filler the Pelikan 805 but they only had 800s and I really don't like gold furniture on my pens.

 Ended up walking out with an Aurora Optima piston filler instead. Seems to be very well made and I love the blue resin.







 This fountain pen thing is really as addictive as the whole audio thing. I bought my first FPs on the 27th of January and now I have 12. There are just so many features/Nib types/filler mechanisms that I want to try. I think the Pilot, Esterbrook and Waterman will have to go soon to make more room in the case.


----------



## csommers

Cross-post here: but does anyone know where I can score a Rotring 600 Rollerball, other than on ebay?
 I've found Montgomery pens, but they want $90+ for one


----------



## jonathanjong

Hmm, I feel no need to upgrade from my Lamy Safaris, of which I now have 2. Am I gonna get booted from Pen-Fi?


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know a girl who asked holiday agents she wanted a holiday at Welcome to Pen Island! The best pens on the internet!_

 

You know, I'm 99.9% sure that site was listed as one of the top 10 (or was it 20) worst site address names.


----------



## Zodduska

That Aurora looks very nice, sweet collection you have there vpivinylspinner!


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That Aurora looks very nice, sweet collection you have there vpivinylspinner!_

 

I think it is missing some nice Pelikan pens like yours. I want an 805 but I am also drawn to the 625.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *csommers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cross-post here: but does anyone know where I can score a Rotring 600 Rollerball, other than on ebay?
 I've found Montgomery pens, but they want $90+ for one_

 

Chris,

 I think eBay will be your best bet. I've been looking around for one myself but without luck. I'd like one to complete my set of pencil and fountain pen (mine is has a gold nib).

 Richard


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Hey everyone,

 so I'm planning to get a Lamy Safari (this version: Amazon.com: Lamy Safari Charcoal Fountain Pen - Charcoal, Fine Nib L17F: Lamy, Made in Germany: Office Products)

 Judging by the reviews, Fine point would be sufficient? I don't want to get a Medium and then realize that it's too thick (I write letters small and close).

 What else should I purchase? Some here have talked about a converter, but there at least two on Amazon, and there are no details on them, or what their differences are. That, and I still can't quite grasp the concept/usefulness of them.

Amazon.com: Lamy FP Converter Refill - Safari Z24: Office Products

Amazon.com: Lamy Safari Converter Z24: Office Products

 I've only handled a real fountain pen before...the kind you dip into inkwells. So I'm guessing these take ink cartridges or something similar? Can you guys point me to the right ink replacements to buy (black or blue).

 A huge thanks in advance to those who help; if I can buy all of these for cheaper (and less of a hassle) at a different website, I'll gladly accept that advice!


----------



## vpivinylspinner

With the free shipping that is not a bad price. The converter allows you to use bottled ink. If you don't think you are up for that ink then you can use a cartridge like the one that will come with it. They are kind of plug and play. I have the black converters for my Lamys and I do not know the difference.

 If you just want to use a cartridge then you get something like this 

http://www.amazon.com/Lamy-Cartridge...ef=pd_sbs_op_2

 If you get the converter you have what seems like 1,000s of ink colors and types to choose from.


----------



## leftnose

Safari nibs tend to run a little wide so a fine is a good starting point. Safaris do have interchangeable nibs so you can always try something else at some point in the future including italic and oblique nibs.

 Of the two converters you link, only the second link actually picutres a Z24. It's all plastic with some red bits to it. Get the original Lamy converter. It has some small tabs that snap into the section to hold it in place.

 The point of the converter is that it allows a pen to be used with bottled inks. Otherwise, you would be limited to Lamy cartridges in the colors they offer. The one donwfall of the Safari is that Lamy pens use proprietary cartridges, not the international shorts that most cartridge pens use. Thus, the ink choices for Lamy pens without a converter is are a bit limited.

 With the converter, you screw the end of it, while installed in the pen, so that the plunger drops. Then dunk the whole nib and a bit of section into the bottle of ink and screw the end of the converter the other way so that the plunger rises and draws ink out of the bottle.

 I would suggest going to Joon, Foutain Pen Hospital, Swisher, iSellpens, or any of the major pen stores so that you can at least get it all in one place.

 For reference's sake, the headfi of fountain pens is: http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Awesome, thanks for the quick replies (and for the reference website).

 I'm on isellpens.com, and so far I have the pen and the converter. So I'm guessing once I run of the the ink it comes with, I'll need to start refilling by the plunger method.

 Is there a specific ink product I should gun for?

ISellPens.com Ink ~ Fountain Pens, Roller Balls, Ball Points, Pencils and Ink cartridges

 I'm just curious what's the most cost-effective: ink cartridges (pack of 5), or the inkwell thing. Obviously the latter option is more fun.

 Thanks again!


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Of the inks on there the only ones I have used is the Aurora black which is great for black. If you look around you will find Noodlers, Private Reserve, Herbin and many others that offer every color ink you could think of. I think with the Safari you are supposed to avoid the Bay State inks from Noodlers as they can damage the pen.

 Of the converters they show there it appears you need the red one the Z24. I don't see a standard black which I think is better. Maybe check some of the other pages listed as you will get a better selection of ink and probably the black Z24.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of the inks on there the only ones I have used is the Aurora black which is great for black. If you look around you will find Noodlers, Private Reserve, Herbin and many others that offer every color ink you could think of. I think with the Safari you are supposed to avoid the Bay State inks from Noodlers as they can damage the pen.

 Of the converters they show there it appears you need the red one the Z24. I don't see a standard black which I think is better. Maybe check some of the other pages listed as you will get a better selection of ink and probably the black Z24._

 

There's a difference because of the colors? I always thought it was just a horrible aesthetic choice by the company. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I can get one from here: Amazon.com: Lamy FP Converter Refill - Safari Z24: Office Products

 So I guess I'll buy everything from that first website, and then buy the converter from that seller on amazon.com.

 (If you can explain to me the difference between that red and black one, I'll be able to sleep a bit easier tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## leftnose

I think the black Z24 has been out of production for some time. The current black Lamy converter is the Z26 which is designed for the higher level Lamy pens like the Studio. While it will work with the Safari, it is missing the tabs that snap into the section.

 My advice, just get the red Z24 and call it a day.

 Bottled ink will be by far more cost effective. Aurora black as recommended above is an absolutely excellent black (I use it myself) but it actually does run a bit on the expensive side for a bottled ink.

 I would suggest staying away from the Noodler's Bulletproof inks until you get the hang of dealing with bottled inks and stick with more traditional inks. Vinyl is right, stay away from the Noodler's Baystate inks entirely with Safaris. 

 I might even suggest staying away from the high saturation inks like Private Reserve that have long drying times but I wouldn't push that one very hard.

 I'd suggest starting with Aurora Black, Visconti Blue, or Waterman Havana Brown depending on what color you want. These are all more traditional inks and will be easier to handle for a beginner. These three colors plus Noodler's Legal Lapis (a bulletproof which, unfortunately, is not available right now) are the four colors I _always_ have inked and ready to go in a pen. I use other colors in rotation depending on how I'm feeling.


----------



## ingwe

I've been using Noodler's Blue-Black recently and love it. Only problem is a bit of nib-creep.

 I'm now up to four Safaris. I also got a hand-turned wood FP from this guy who was displaying his stuff at the Charlotte Audio Society Trade Show last month. 

 I'll have to take some photos one of these days.

 Oh, there's a Pen Show in Atlanta in a couple weeks. I think my wallet is going to be in sad shape.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the black Z24 has been out of production for some time. The current black Lamy converter is the Z26 which is designed for the higher level Lamy pens like the Studio. While it will work with the Safari, it is missing the tabs that snap into the section.

 My advice, just get the red Z24 and call it a day.

 Bottled ink will be by far more cost effective. Aurora black as recommended above is an absolutely excellent black (I use it myself) but it actually does run a bit on the expensive side for a bottled ink.

 I would suggest staying away from the Noodler's Bulletproof inks until you get the hang of dealing with bottled inks and stick with more traditional inks. Vinyl is right, stay away from the Noodler's Baystate inks entirely with Safaris. 

 I might even suggest staying away from the high saturation inks like Private Reserve that have long drying times but I wouldn't push that one very hard.

 I'd suggest starting with Aurora Black, Visconti Blue, or Waterman Havana Brown depending on what color you want. These are all more traditional inks and will be easier to handle for a beginner. These three colors plus Noodler's Legal Lapis (a bulletproof which, unfortunately, is not available right now) are the four colors I always have inked and ready to go in a pen. I use other colors in rotation depending on how I'm feeling._

 

Thanks for that! Yeah, I can't find an inkling of a trace concerning the black version of the Z24, so I guess the red is the only way to go.

 Lamy Charcoal Safari FINE
 Ink -- Lamy Ink Converter #Z24
 Ink - Aurora 45ml Bottle Ink BLACK

 Without shipping and tax added in so far, it's under $40, which seems to be pretty decent. Any second opinions before I go through with this?


----------



## jonathanjong

Well...I have a charcoal too and I'm partial towards my Vista. Easier to see when the ink is nearly finished. It look more plasticky, obviously, but it's still a bit of an eye catcher (in a positive way, I think) next to everyone else's plastic ballpoints.


----------



## mrarroyo

Anyone here uses Levenger's inks?


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well...I have a charcoal too and I'm partial towards my Vista. Easier to see when the ink is nearly finished. It look more plasticky, obviously, but it's still a bit of an eye catcher (in a positive way, I think) next to everyone else's plastic ballpoints._

 

Nice, now my cart is $75 (because of the Vista, another ink bottle and a converter).

 Still afraid to pull the trigger for some reason.


----------



## Zodduska

The nice thing about the Charcoal Safari is that the finish is a bit roughed up which provides a nice feel and texture, a few other colors have this same surfacing as well but the rest might have a more slippery plasticy feel. IMHO I'd get one for now then see how you like it, then if you like it a lot and want another go for it.

 One thing that was great for me to try with my Safari was an italic nib, they are pretty easy to swap so if you like safaris be sure to try at least one! http://store.nexternal.com/shared/St...S=swisher&All=
 They come in 1.1 and 1.5, I've got the 1.5 and like it quite a bit.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The nice thing about the Charcoal Safari is that the finish is a bit roughed up which provides a nice feel and texture, a few other colors have this same surfacing as well but the rest might have a more slippery plasticy feel. IMHO I'd get one for now then see how you like it, then if you like it a lot and want another go for it.

 One thing that was great for me to try with my Safari was an italic nib, they are pretty easy to swap so if you like safaris be sure to try at least one! http://store.nexternal.com/shared/St...S=swisher&All=
 They come in 1.1 and 1.5, I've got the 1.5 and like it quite a bit._

 

Thanks for the advice; it saves me a decent amount of money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Italic nib = calligraphy nib? (LM-LZ50/1.5)


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the advice; it saves me a decent amount of money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Italic nib = calligraphy nib? (LM-LZ50/1.5)_

 

No problem, yep that's the right nib, the 1.5 might be a little wide depending on how big you write.. if you tend to write on the small side the 1.1 might suit you better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The cool thing about calligraphy/italic nibs is that they give you line variation so even average handwriting tends to look a bit fancier. If you are right handed a line drawn from top left to bottom right will be bold at the widest part of the nib, a line from the bottom left to top right will be quite a bit more narrow.

 a random web example:


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No problem, yep that's the right nib, the 1.5 might be a little wide depending on how big you write.. if you tend to write on the small side the 1.1 might suit you better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmmm...well if I'm choosing the Fine nib for the original Safari, then the 1.1 maybe be a better match to it? I'm trying to write bigger, but I can imagine that by writing small, the ink "bleeding" will make small writing more difficult to read.


----------



## Zodduska

Yeah, I'd say you're exactly right. Even 1.1 would be considered fairly large for day to day writing. Bleeding is more of a problem with some ink and a lot of paper sold today, I hate to cost you more money but If you're interested in paper that wont bleed or feather with fountain pens you might want to look at some Rhodia pads.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Awesome, thanks again for your help. I'll be ordering all this stuff tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: lol nooo, I can't afford special fancy paper too; I'm just going to be using this pen to write notes in class (for now).


----------



## Zodduska

You're welcome, enjoy and give us an update when it comes in.


----------



## leftnose

Zodduka has given you excellent advice, even on the Rhodia pads. That 1.1 mm italic nib is a good starting point. I have an F on my Charcoal Safari and a 1.1 on my Vista.

 If you're going to pick up an Italic nib, grab a bottle of Noodler's Ottoman Azure. It'll give you some great shading with the Italic.


----------



## leftnose

Oooh, Oooh.

 I just noticed that Pendemonium has Legal Lapis back in stock!


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oooh, Oooh.

 I just noticed that Pendemonium has Legal Lapis back in stock!_

 

I guess I need to ink up one of pens with my bottle of Legal Lapis to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## -=Germania=-

vpivinylspinner, 

 Don't get rid of the Taperite - how often do you get a nice looking vintage pen that writes so well? If you want to send it my way.......


----------



## TheMarchingMule

I've decided to stay away from the Calligraphy side of things until I get a feel with a normal nib. After all, this is a test run and I would hate to lose a decent amount of money if I grow frustrated with this.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess I need to ink up one of pens with my bottle of Legal Lapis to see what all the fuss is about._

 

It's definitely an acquired tasted. It also changes color over the course of a few days. It will come out and initially dry a greenish color and as time progresses, the blue will start to show. It's my go to color for checks. To me, excluding nib creep, it also has the best technical properties (flow, lube, dry time, etc.) of all the bulletproof inks.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oooh, Oooh.

 I just noticed that Pendemonium has Legal Lapis back in stock!_

 

Pendedomonium was also offering a .9mm cursive nib; I have every Lamy nib offered and got thru The Writing Desk in UK. They have the total line of nibs not found here in US. Then have two Lamys and just switch nibs when I want different looks. 

 Pendemonium, though, along with Pear Tree offers Lamy nibs. For the inexpensive nature of these nibs, buy a couple and play with them. That's half the fun of using fountain pens--that and the multitudes of ink colors


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's definitely an acquired tasted. It also changes color over the course of a few days. It will come out and initially dry a greenish color and as time progresses, the blue will start to show. It's my go to color for checks. To me, excluding nib creep, it also has the best technical properties (flow, lube, dry time, etc.) of all the bulletproof inks._

 

Nice find on that Lapis! 
 I've never tried it since its always been out of stock when I check, I'm considering ordering a bottle now. Nib creep drives me crazy with larger nibs but I don't think it would bother me in a VP or 51. 

 Would you consider Legal Lapis safe to use in a 51 vaccumatic?


----------



## luiztfc

I'd like some help for buying a fountain pen.

 I already own a Lamy Safari (which I don't like because of the fine nib) and a Waterman Phileas (that I do enjoy writing with and mostly because of the medium nib).

 I'd like now to upgrade a little my pen collection by acquiring a fountain pen (with a medium nib as I love to see the ink flowing) in a price range from $ 40 to $60. Would you guys recomend me any?

 Thanks,


----------



## Zodduska

Hi luiztfc, I'm afraid I don't have enough experience with pens in that price range to suggest many. You already have two of the best current production pens in the sub 100 dollar range. 

 If you're interested in vintage pens you might be able to snag a Parker 51 Aerometric which have been known to stand the test of time quite well, a restored 51 Vaccumatic would be more expensive but they are both equally good IMHO. The only problem with this is the 51s I've had tend to run on the finer side of nib widths.

 Once you get into the $75 to $150 a lot more options open up with both used and new pens, I consider the Pilot Vanishing Point and Pelikan M200 to be a good value although the M200 is pretty small. 

 A much cheaper option to consider would be a new nib on your Safari, since you don't like the fine, if the issue is line width you would probably like a medium or broad much better. The nibs are relatively cheap and easy to swap, you should be able to find some methods quite easily with google, if not let me know. Swisher Pens among others sell them but I don't know if they ship internationally.

 Hopefully somebody else will chime in with more suggestions.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would you consider Legal Lapis safe to use in a 51 vaccumatic?_

 

I know that the Vaccumatic is the push button type but does it have a rubber bladder to hold the ink like an aerometric?

 If so, I might stay away from the Bulletproof inks as some of them are known to stain bladders.

 While the nib creep is pretty bad with Legal Lapis, it stays on the nib. It's not so bad that you get ink drops in the cap. If it does bother you enough that you would want to use it with a hooded nib, it sound to me like you have the perfect excuse to buy a Lamy 2000!


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luiztfc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd like now to upgrade a little my pen collection by acquiring a fountain pen (with a medium nib as I love to see the ink flowing) in a price range from $ 40 to $60. Would you guys recomend me any?_

 

A Lamy Studio fits in your budget: Lamy ~ ISellPens.com ~ Lamy Fountain, Roller Ball Ball Point. Some of the Studios have gold nibs so they are at a higher price point. Those with stainless nibs fit right in.

 While the Studio with steel nibs uses the same nib as the Safari, the body of the pen is a noticeable upgrade.


----------



## Zodduska

Thanks leftnose, the vac doesn't have the bladder so I think I'll try to order some if it's still in stock. The Lamy 2k looks nice but I'm holding off on getting more pens since I don't really use all of the ones I have as much as I would like to.. I really don't need any more ink either but this one is irresistible.


----------



## ingwe

The Atlanta Pen Show is this weekend. 

 I've never been to a pen show before. I never cared about such things--until this thread.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

The Long Island Pen Show is this weekend also.

 I just picked up my first Pelikan, a 625 Special Edition Piccadilly Circus.

 Pic I grabbed off the web.


----------



## ingwe

^^^ oooh!


----------



## Zodduska

Sweet Pelikan vpivinylspinner, congrats! I haven't been to any pen shows yet.


----------



## luiztfc

Firstly, I want to thank Zodduska and leftnose for the kind answers.

 Secondly, before answering you guys specifically, I need to clarify something about the bugdet. It is not that I don't have more than 60 dollars, but I wanted to try differents levels of fountain pens and a time. 

 I mean, it should be awesome to start with a top Montblanc, but it's is also very fun to learn about the various kinds of FP as you use them in your routine.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi luiztfc, I'm afraid I don't have enough experience with pens in that price range to suggest many. You already have two of the best current production pens in the sub 100 dollar range. 

 If you're interested in vintage pens you might be able to snag a Parker 51 Aerometric which have been known to stand the test of time quite well, a restored 51 Vaccumatic would be more expensive but they are both equally good IMHO. The only problem with this is the 51s I've had tend to run on the finer side of nib widths._

 

When I was considering buying the Phileas, I thought about a vintage pen as an option. However, two things prevented me from doing that: I could buy some irrecoverable pen and even if I didn't I would still need to send it to someone who knows how to do that. 

 But then, the 51 is gorgeous and a classic! Hummm, perhaps I should give it a chance. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Once you get into the $75 to $150 a lot more options open up with both used and new pens, I consider the Pilot Vanishing Point and Pelikan M200 to be a good value although the M200 is pretty small._

 

The M200 is quite a beaty! When I started using fountain pens, I decided that somewhere in my life, I would buy a Montblanc 149 and a Pelikan M1000. I guess the M200 is an excelent start!

 Do you think this one is a good deal? It's a little over the budget I thought of, but is affordable.

Pelikan M200 OB fountain pen brandnew M 200 Oblique B - eBay (item 160284992158 end time Mar-18-09 17:21:26 PDT) 

 About the Pilot Vanishing Point, a friend of mine have it and I personally think it is a little too modern for me, with this option of expose to show the nib 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A much cheaper option to consider would be a new nib on your Safari, since you don't like the fine, if the issue is line width you would probably like a medium or broad much better. The nibs are relatively cheap and easy to swap, you should be able to find some methods quite easily with google, if not let me know. Swisher Pens among others sell them but I don't know if they ship internationally._

 

About the nib idea, I looked at swisherpens and found it for just U$ 11. I'll ask for the shipping to Brazil.

 And this is also an opportunity to learn how to change nib/repair pens. It seems to be very interesting and I'll google it as you said.

SWISHER PENS Shopping Cart


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hopefully somebody else will chime in with more suggestions._

 

Again, thank you very much for the help provided!

 As I said before, I'm planning on learning about the FP universe little by little. I first bought a Lamy Safari and discovered the wonders of writing with a proper pen. Then, I felt the urge to buy a better one, with a better structure and that allowed the ink to flow as it should, and chose the Phileas.

 As for my new step, I'll decide between the Parker 51 and the Pelikan M200 - although I'll probably take the Pelikan. One thing that really matters for me is the price of the shipping that sometimes is U$ 30. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A Lamy Studio fits in your budget: Lamy ~ ISellPens.com ~ Lamy Fountain, Roller Ball Ball Point. Some of the Studios have gold nibs so they are at a higher price point. Those with stainless nibs fit right in.

 While the Studio with steel nibs uses the same nib as the Safari, the body of the pen is a noticeable upgrade._

 

I didn't know that Lamy had that kind of Fountain Pen, I thought they only made that cheap models like Safari. But, as I said to Zodduska, I'm gonna change (or at least, try to) my Safari nib. And if I'm pleased with the result - I mean how it writes - then I can seriously think about it.

 This one particulary is beautifull.






.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


 Secondly, before answering you guys specifically, I need to clarify something about the bugdet. It is not that I don't have more than 60 dollars, but I wanted to try differents levels of fountain pens and a time. 
 

Makes perfect sense.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luiztfc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you think this one is a good deal? It's a little over the budget I thought of, but is affordable.

Pelikan M200 OB fountain pen brandnew M 200 Oblique B - eBay (item 160284992158 end time Mar-18-09 17:21:26 PDT)_

 

That's a good price but not an outstanding price. It does have a sort of an odd nib with the OB so I would probably steer clear of it unless you know you want the oblique bold. It's also not mentioned whether it's a right or left footed oblique (but it's probably righty).

 If you're intrested in the 200, see if you can save a little longer and hold out for an M250. It's the same pen with a gold nib instead of the plated steel nib of the 200 or the polished nib of the 215. While a good steel nib is better than a bad gold nib, the M250 nib is excellent and it's one of the best entry level gold nibbed pens you can buy (see also the Lamy 2000 below). The M250 is discontinued but they do pop up NIB on eBay frequently. One of the other posters here and I both have amber demonstrator M250s. That's a nice pen.

  Quote:


 About the Pilot Vanishing Point, a friend of mine have it and I personally think it is a little too modern for me, with this option of expose to show the nib 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
 

I'm not a huge fan of the VP, either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 I didn't know that Lamy had that kind of Fountain Pen, I thought they only made that cheap models like Safari. But, as I said to Zodduska, I'm gonna change (or at least, try to) my Safari nib. And if I'm pleased with the result - I mean how it writes - then I can seriously think about it.

 This one particulary is beautifull.






. 
 

That's the Studio that I have. I bought mine with a broad nib as I didn't have any B nibs in my collection at the time and the Studio wasn't such a large investment that much would be lost if I didn't like it. While I actually like the B nib and the pen as a whole, it doesn't fit my handwriting so I don't use it much. I really should swap in the M nib that was on my Vista before I put an italic nib on it so that I can use the Studio more.

 Take a look at the Lamy 2000 just for your own edification. It's an iconic pen but with a couple of oddities: the nibs run wide and it has little ears to hold on the cap that can interfere with your grip. The 2000 is one of my everyday pens. It has a huge ink reservoir, always writes and never leaks. It does have a gold nib which explains some of the jump in price but it really is an excellent value if purchased for under US$100.

 On another note, please be sure to try the MB 149 or Pelikan M1000 before buying. They're HUGE and not really practical for regular use. I sold my 149 a number of years ago and the largest Pelikan in my collection is an M600.


----------



## Zodduska

You're welcome luiztfc. I second leftnose's advice and doubly so for the M250, though I have no doubts the M200 is also a fine choice if you don't want to stretch your budget even further.


----------



## leftnose

I just looked through my records out of curiosity and I paid US$75 + shipping for my NIB M250 in April of last year. 

 I think I got a good deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it does mean that, if you look around, the M250 really isn't all that far outside your budget.


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pendemonium* 
_Hi,

 Appreciate your order for the Legal Lapis ink, thank you. This item is out of stock, hopefully we'll have some more in about 30 - 60 days. If you wish, we can email you when the ink has arrived._

 

I guess I was too slow.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

NIB Pelikan 200 for 55 shipped.

Pelikan M200 NIB - The Fountain Pen Network


----------



## csommers

Just scored a Rotring 600 rollerball for $75 shipped off ebay, should be here in a week


----------



## leftnose

Nice find!

 On another note, a second thing I just noticed: Richard Binder is now selling a bunch more pens. I've been thinking about an Aurora 88 for a long time and I might just bite the bullet now that I can easily get one with a Binder nib!


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I am really interested in hearing your impression. I am thinking about sending one of mine in to him for some work.


----------



## Barry

You can meet Richard and see his work at the Long Island Pen show this weekend in Hempstead. Depending on where in Jersey you are from, it may be a doable drive.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Yeah, I am trying to decide if I want to head out that way twice this weekend as I will be in Queens for the meet on Saturday and maybe the show on Sunday.


----------



## leftnose

vinyl,

 If I do pick one up, I'll let you know. It'll probably be after the Chicago Pen Show (May 1-3) because I want to pick an 88 up to judge its size. Even though I have big hands, I have trouble with pens that have large nibs because I use a relatively low grip and I want to be sure I'd be able to use it.


----------



## Zodduska

The nib unit I use in my VP is from Richard, a .9mm cursive italic, the precision and refinement of the line this tiny nib lays down is truly astounding.. none of my factory nibs even come close. I highly recommend getting at least one pen _Binderized!_


----------



## ingwe

Attended the Atlanta Pen Show today. I got a couple fountain pens (a 1943 Esterbrook w/ med nib and (another) Lamy Safari w/fine nib), a nice leather roll-up five-pen holder, some Rhodia quad note pads, and a few bottles of ink. 

 I also got one of my pens adjusted--and reground--by this guy who really knew what he was doing (IMO, within my limited knowledge, of course).

 People were very helpful and friendly and forthcoming with helpful information.


----------



## ZepFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Attended the Atlanta Pen Show today. I got a couple fountain pens (a 1943 Esterbrook w/ med nib and (another) Lamy Safari w/fine nib), a nice leather roll-up five-pen holder, some Rhodia quad note pads, and a few bottles of ink. 

 I also got one of my pens adjusted--and reground--by this guy who really knew what he was doing (IMO, within my limited knowledge, of course).

 People were very helpful and friendly and forthcoming with helpful information._

 

they have pen shows? wow...you learn something new everyday


----------



## Nocturnal310

anyone into Parker these days?

 i used to collect all of their vector series....and then got some reflex also



 now i have this Mont Blanc starwalker at home....


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they have pen shows? wow...you learn something new everyday_

 

Oh yeah. They're about a hundred times more hazardous to your wallet than a Head-Fi meet, too. At our meets, you might come away lusting after a piece or two of gear. Pen shows have, literally, thousands of temptations priced and negotiable.


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh yeah. They're about a hundred times more hazardous to your wallet than a Head-Fi meet, too. At our meets, you might come away lusting after a piece or two of gear. Pen shows have, literally, thousands of temptations priced and negotiable._

 

Haha I need to stay away from those


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Attended the Atlanta Pen Show today. I got a couple fountain pens (a 1943 Esterbrook w/ med nib and (another) Lamy Safari w/fine nib), a nice leather roll-up five-pen holder, some Rhodia quad note pads, and a few bottles of ink. 

 I also got one of my pens adjusted--and reground--by this guy who really knew what he was doing (IMO, within my limited knowledge, of course).

 People were very helpful and friendly and forthcoming with helpful information._

 

Sounds like you had a good time, nice acquisitions!


----------



## ingwe

Picked up a rotring newton (new style) M nib. Very nice-- slight bit of nib creep though.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ingwe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Picked up a rotring newton (new style) M nib. Very nice-- slight bit of nib creep though._

 

What ink are you using? Nib creep is generally more a function of the ink than the pen. Noodler's inks are infamous for bad nib creep.


----------



## ingwe

I knew about the Noodlers, but this is with MB black and Private Reserve American Blue.


----------



## -=Germania=-

Yeah, I seem toget a lot of "nib creep" with the Private reserve DC supershow blue. Plus, it seems to feather as well. Most of my pens have nice, wet nibs on their own. It is a wonderful color, it just feathers like mad - even with my fine wahl-eversharp. The only pen it seems to be fine with is my Waterman's Taperite Crusader with the fine nib and filled only halfway. Anything more and I start to run into issues with this ink. 

 The levenger ink (Gemstone Green) writes wonderfully and has none of these problems...so it must be the ink. Mixing the two brands have met woth good results and beautiful colors. Would it be advisable to "dry-out" the ink a bit to fix some of this?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would it be advisable to "dry-out" the ink a bit to fix some of this?_

 

If by dry out, you mean leave the cap off the bottle for X amount of time, then no, it's not advisable.

 By evaporating some of the solvent used in ink, especially a high saturation ink like PR Supershow, you will probably get a precipitate of the pigments and other particles that are normally suspended. Pull this precipitate into a pen during a fill, and you could/probably will get some clogging issues.

 If you like PR Supershow, give Visconti Blue a try. It's not as deep/saturated but it still has a modern feel (ie, not Waterman Florida Blue or Pelikan Blue) to it and it behaves wonderfully. I also use PR American Blue and, while I haven't had it in a pen for while, I don't recall any of the severe issues you describe other than a typical PR long dry time. It's very similar to Supershow except the intensity is turned down half a notch.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Any more recommendations for ink brands that don't creep? I'm starting to have a tough time with Noodler's. My everyday pen has gone from a Parker 51 to a Sheaffer Legacy Touchdown. Nib creep isn't that big of a deal with a 51, but the Legacy has an inlaid nib that extends down to the grip. When the ink creeps, it runs down the grooves of the inlay, right to where I hold the pen. I keep winding up with inky fingers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the Legacy and Noodler's Blue, but they're not a good combination.

 I've got a bottle of Diamine blue in my desk. I'm going to clean out the Legacy and refill shortly with that, but I wanted to see if anyone here could recommend a brand that doesn't creep. I don't like inks that feather and I need to use a blue ink so originals can be told apart from photocopies. Any recommendations would be welcome.


----------



## leftnose

Visconti Blue!

 Be sure to get it in the plastic bottle to save a decent amount of money.


----------



## LFC_SL

Pencils in metal bodies

 I am having real problems finding pens in the same style thin metal bodies

 Just preference


----------



## unclejr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFC_SL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pencils in metal bodies

 I am having real problems finding pens in the same style thin metal bodies

 Just preference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The Rotring 600 series also had pens in the same "new" style.


----------



## ZepFloyd

i'm looking for a good set of pens, anyone have any recommendations? just your typical writing pens, nothing fancy. BIC is fine, any favs? i mean theres like rollerballs, grip, super grip and all sorts of stuff...any suggestions?

 thanks


----------



## Zodduska

I like the Pilot G2 for disposable pens, Dr Grip is nice if you want to spend a few bucks more and it takes the G2 refills.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm looking for a good set of pens, anyone have any recommendations? just your typical writing pens, nothing fancy. BIC is fine, any favs? i mean theres like rollerballs, grip, super grip and all sorts of stuff...any suggestions?

 thanks_

 

Though I carry a fountain 99% of the time, I've always loved the Parker Jotter. They're a cut above the average disposable. At $4.25 the price is good, or you can get a pack of ten for $28.24. Refills are available in a variety of sizes, colors and types of ink, too.

 Another pen I've loved is the Fisher Space Pen. Very cool, well made and it really will write upside down, under water, etc.

 If you're curious about fountains, keep an eye on Parker 51 aerometric fillers on eBay. They rarely need repair and are one of the finest writers available. You can find common colors (gray, black) with stainless caps for $20-$40. Not cheap, but keep in mind that one will literally last a lifetime with modest care and you'll save money by buying bottled ink instead of disposables or refills.


----------



## ricksome

Just picked up the Parker Urban today. The foray 0.5 is a great cheap gel pen. Precise lines.


----------



## MusicallySilent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n232/ricks0me/100_1240.jpg[/IMG

 Just picked up the Parker Urban today. The foray 0.5 is a great cheap gel pen. Precise lines.[/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


I think I will pick up some foray .5's I got a few .7 forays but the ink in them is a touch liquidy for my tastes so .7 makes it a bit to thick and wide, hopefully the .5 should be thinner. Not to mention they are 72 (36 blue 36 black) on officedepots website for like 16 bucks so less than a quarter a pen, then for shipping purposes I will just chuck in whatever ink cartridge is lower in my printer right now :P_


----------



## Suicide_Sound

wow very nice pen! I need to get one like this.


----------



## ricksome

Foray 0.7's are too thick and sloppy. The 0.5's are great!


----------



## ZepFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricksome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Foray 0.7's are too thick and sloppy. The 0.5's are great!_

 

i'm hoping that pack of 72 foray's are still avail at office depot tommorow..prob go pick up a pack


----------



## ricksome

Suicide Sound....The Parker Urban is a heavy pen. Just a FYI 4 u. Most of them are sold with Gel ink. Mine has Med. Gel Point. I will be switching over to fine point ink. Thank you for the compliment...Rick


----------



## MusicallySilent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm hoping that pack of 72 foray's are still avail at office depot tommorow..prob go pick up a pack_

 

When i checked officedepot local didn't have any so I may order online  Officemax and officedepot seem to have a bigger online than store, walmart takes the cake.

 Yea ive noticed .7 is a bit liquidy and annoying, may order the 72.

 Online it says delivery only so save yourself a trip
http://www.officedepot.com/a/product...-Gel-Pens-0-5/

 For shipping to not get gouged with 10 bucks of shipping go for the free shipping by chucking in an ink cartridge (small expensive and still useful) or buy 3 boxes of the 72  and never buy again.


----------



## Usagi

I finally got my hands on a space pen. It's the telescoping model shown below. The top cylindrical shaft fully retracks pushing down the nose cone over the ball point pen. It's a solid pen.


----------



## ZepFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MusicallySilent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When i checked officedepot local didn't have any so I may order online  Officemax and officedepot seem to have a bigger online than store, walmart takes the cake.

 Yea ive noticed .7 is a bit liquidy and annoying, may order the 72.

 Online it says delivery only so save yourself a trip
Foray Retractable Gel Pens 0 5 mm Fine Point Clear Barrel Assorted Ink Pack Of 72 by Office Depot

 For shipping to not get gouged with 10 bucks of shipping go for the free shipping by chucking in an ink cartridge (small expensive and still useful) or buy 3 boxes of the 72  and never buy again._

 

where are you seeing the free shipping options? is that at checkout?


----------



## ricksome

I always had my eye on a space pen but never owned or wrote with one. That looks like a nice pen.


----------



## MusicallySilent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where are you seeing the free shipping options? is that at checkout?_

 

Upper right corner "free next business day shipping" click it and it says you need 50 bucks of stuff.


----------



## ricksome

Someone post their Father's Day gift. I know you received a pen. Let's see it!


----------



## ricksome

No one got a pen for fathers day!!!! Hard to believe!!! I'm goin' over to the bicycle-fi thread........


----------



## -=Germania=-

I just got a new pen. 

 It is a handmade pen done by Gene Benes. 
 The finish is better than many of the nice pens I was looking at in a downtown store near the Chicago trade.

 It is a 22k plate and Titanium pen with a gold and iridium nib. 
 The wood is a Box Elder Burl that is dyed first black then Red. It is a highly dynamic Burl with lots of figuring with Tan, Purple, deep browns, varied reds, and black. One of the Best looking pieces of wood I have seen. Wish my cell camera should show it. 











 Bought from Gene at an art show in Evanston this past weekend. 

 The Pen, 2 Waterman Universal Cartridges, Converter, and packaging was $65. 

 He is an older man who just likes making pens. Considering that I know the Materials alone cost $40 plus shipping, it is an excellent price.


----------



## DrBenway

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got a new pen. 

 It is a handmade pen done by Gene Benes. The finish is better than many of the nice pens I was looking at in a downtown store near the Chicago trade.

 He is an older man who just likes making pens. Considering that I know the Materials alone cost $40 plus shipping, it is an excellent price._

 

Wow, what a beautiful pen. I'm left very pessimistic, sometimes, by the degree to which marketing and mass production have homogenized so many product categories, including pens.

 But all it takes to restore my faith is the notion of one individual producing gorgeous work, simply because he "just likes making pens." Not unlike Ray Samuels, in a way, don't you think?


----------



## ricksome

agree with #915


----------



## -=Germania=-

Thanks guys! 

 Gene also had some rather extreme and gorgious high end pens. Very elaborate inlays of even more beautiful woods. His pens run up to $135 and even makes intro level Cross style ballpoints for $25 that use nice hardwoods like walnut, rosewood, and laminates. I will post his email when I find where I put his card. Very nice wood pen cases for $5-7 IIRC. 

 It seems like a lot of his work is not much above cost. It may not e a big brand name pen, so it isn't a monetary investment and doesn't come with big bragging rights. Just a beautiful pen. Now I am less inclined to get an MB or Pelikan 400


----------



## ricksome

Does Gene have a web site?


----------



## -=Germania=-

Gene Benes:

 His Phone Number: 708-301-4153

 His email: gbpens@earthlink.net

 He really should get a website. His work warrants it.
 Apparently you can go to the Leigh Gallery in Lakeview and his pens are available there. 
 He is a consultant with a degree from University of Chicago. Just likes doing it.


----------



## Grey Massacre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got a new pen. 

 It is a handmade pen done by Gene Benes. 
 The finish is better than many of the nice pens I was looking at in a downtown store near the Chicago trade.

 It is a 22k plate and Titanium pen with a gold and iridium nib. 
 The wood is a Box Elder Burl that is dyed first black then Red. It is a highly dynamic Burl with lots of figuring with Tan, Purple, deep browns, varied reds, and black. One of the Best looking pieces of wood I have seen. Wish my cell camera should show it. _

 

Nice pen indeed! I love burls!

 As a penturner myself I can vouch he did not make a lot of money with you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The pen you have is a: "Jr Gentlemen's II Pen Kit with postable cap"

 That specific Box Elder Burl has been stabilized most probably, the wood cells are filled with a plastic via a highpressure process and double dyed! Burl woods so beautiful and they can get really frustrating since they normally have voids and defects, the stabilization process helps as it fills most of the holes. Also using a void to your advantage is also a good idea, I am currently making pens with pyrite powder inlay which add a really nice touch.

 The finish looks like it is CA glue which is the most resistant finish and it takes some expertise to master this art. He most probably used multiple layers of thin/medium layer of CA glue then wet sanded them from 1500 to 12000 then polished to a glass like finish. This type of finish won't wear with your hands natural oil as opposed to other types of finishes like friction polish/oil/shellac.

 I do sell pens in a local shop, it's a really fun hobby. It can it is really challenging when it comes to achieve perfect fit and finish, so many things can make your project fail, literally.

 I am joining two pictures of my favorite wood, Afzelia burl, the first one pyrite powder inlay usage and the second one with a really exceptional grain/finish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you are interested have a look at my gallery, I should have a link in my signature! Those are simple pens and I like the fact it's got a long part of wood. I have made quite a few "bling bling" pens, the kit for some of them cost up to 70$!

 Charles


----------



## ricksome

Charles: Nice Gallery


----------



## Ishcabible

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ishcabible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could never invest in this hobby as I always lose my pens. No harm looking though._

 

Yeah, I lied. I just read every comment on this thread and I'm getting a couple of P51s, P21s, probably a P61, and maybe a Pelikan 120.

 Depending on how much I can snag them for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I needed new pens anyways since my sisters stole mine and lost them.

 EDIT:
 Curses! I was outbid for everything!

 Can anyone here confirm if this is fake so I don't feel horrible for just missing this?


----------



## C.L

Do you guys like the Parker 45? It is quite good.


----------



## jonathanjong

I just got a Eugene Bene pen! Woot! His first international sale! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, Stace.


----------



## TheRobbStory

My first attempt at writing in cursive since high school (late 90's).





Cursive. on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

 I picked up this Lamy Safari at a tiny stationary shop in Galena, IL (about 10 miles east of Dubuqe, IA) last weekend, and so far I'm loving it. It even garnered some positive comments from my French employer last week!

 The Miquelrius tablet was a gift from my girlfriend while she was in Spain.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *C.L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you guys like the Parker 45? It is quite good._

 

Yes! They're good pens.

 I've been mucking through the collection again, having just had another Blue Diamond Parker 51 vac restored at the Fountain Pen Shop. I visited them on Saturday and have been enjoying it.

 It's funny, I always go through a long flirtation with anothen pen every year. Usually something I pick up at the LA Fountain Pen Show. But something always turns me off and I end up back with a Parker 51. I've got about a dozen of them, and every one of them has been consistently good. I'm thinking about selling off part of the collection and dropping that cash into some of the more rare 51 models. I've lived with 51s - almost daily - for the better part of ten years. Though others have their charms, the 51 is always the one I go back to.


----------



## randomasdf

Anyone know of any high quality and durable thin/fine/needle tip pens I can use for general writing/notetaking? The thinner the better, as long as it's still suitable for writing.


----------



## milkpowder

For me, that would be a Parker 51 Demi with a fine nib.


----------



## leftnose

Or, depending on your budget, a custom nib from Richard Binder.

 Using a base M200 Pelikan but upgrading to a reground Gold nib, cost would be around $180. Yes, this is a lot more than a vintage 51.


----------



## randomasdf

Oh, sorry about that.
 Since i'm going to be using this for general use and taking it around with me, I don't want it to be too expensive. I guess my budget is ~ $25. Not so sure if i should take a fountain pen with me either in case i drop it on the nib or something, and break it or if it leaks.


----------



## DrBenway

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first attempt at writing in cursive since high school (late 90's).

 I picked up this Lamy Safari at a tiny stationary shop in Galena, IL (about 10 miles east of Dubuqe, IA) last weekend, and so far I'm loving it. It even garnered some positive comments from my French employer last week!

 The Miquelrius tablet was a gift from my girlfriend while she was in Spain._

 

Don't lose your cursive chops! I was stunned to learn that my 15-year-old nieces are in the last class in their district to have been taught cursive handwriting!! I've been practicing my script daily for about a year, and it's become almost legible again. I was horrified at how badly it had degraded the first time I sat down to write a few lines.

 The Safari is part of a vanishing breed; it's good and it's relatively inexpensive. There are very few of those available in this technology-engorged era!! I really liked mine, but I lost it, which has been the fate of pretty much every fountain pen I've ever taken out of the apartment. Around the same time, I had a series of Aurora Idea pens, which were in roughly the same price range. The Idea Pen had a very expressive, smooth steel nib, and a comfortable rubberized finish that felt very good in the hand. Unfortunately, I haven't found it online or in a store in several years. Discontinued, I suspect.

 These days, the only pen I trust myself to take out of the apt is a "disposable" Pilot Varsity. I put disposable in quotes because it's actually very easy to refill them. I'm currently using one with Pelikan blue-black in the tank. And when I inevitably lose it, I'll only be out three bucks, plus a couple of cents worth of ink.


----------



## Uncle Erik

DrBenway, don't worry so much about losing a pen. That was a big deal with me before I bought my first good one, but it isn't any more. If you have a nice one, you develop a sixth sense about where it is. I used to lose cheapies all the time, but haven't lost a fountain yet. Part of it is that I always have one on me. At work, it's either in hand or in my breast pocket. Like having a wallet, watch and keys, I know when it's not there. I also stick it in the collar of polo shirts on weekends - you just get used to having it there.

 I do hedge my bets by carrying a common grey stainless cap Parker 51 (worth $40-$50) 95% of the time, but I'm attached to it. The nib is nicely broken in to my hand and it's a terrific writer. So don't be afraid to get something nicer - a 14k nib is so much smoother than steel.

 Also, it's terrible what schools have done to handwriting. I suppose the thinking is that everyone is going to be typing. I can type much faster than I can write, but taking notes is always best done with pad and pen.


----------



## DrBenway

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DrBenway, don't worry so much about losing a pen. That was a big deal with me before I bought my first good one, but it isn't any more. If you have a nice one, you develop a sixth sense about where it is. I used to lose cheapies all the time, but haven't lost a fountain yet. Part of it is that I always have one on me. At work, it's either in hand or in my breast pocket. Like having a wallet, watch and keys, I know when it's not there. I also stick it in the collar of polo shirts on weekends - you just get used to having it there._

 

That makes complete sense, but I'm afraid you don't understand just how forgetful I am!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've lost a succession of pens -- not only the Aurora, but at least two Parker 21s, several 51s (one of which was my all-time favorite) and enough cheap Shaeffers to equip an entire high school. The nicest pen I've got right now is a Cross with a blue lacquer body, sterling cap, and (I think) a silver nib. It's a pleasure to use, but I'm afraid it will be a goner the second I allow it to leave my desk. 

 I've been coveting the Namiki Falcon for a couple of years, but I haven't pulled the trigger on that purchase yet. If I can get through an entire calendar year without losing a pen, maybe I'll treat myself to that one. Unfortunately, 2009 ain't gonna be the year (sigh.)

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, it's terrible what schools have done to handwriting. I suppose the thinking is that everyone is going to be typing. I can type much faster than I can write, but taking notes is always best done with pad and pen._

 

My jaw dropped when I found out that my neices were in the last class in their school to be taught cursive. You're right about the assumption that everyone will be typing; apparently kids are taught to block print, and then moved almost immediately to keyboarding.

 I find, as you do, that my notetaking is much better in longhand. I read somewhere that there is a very good reason for this; when one takes notes at the keyboard, there is a tendency for the material to go into the ears and come out of the fingers, without much of a stop in between. When taking handwritten notes, it's necessary to pay closer attention to the substance of the material and make decisions about what to write down. At the keyboard, one tends to pay less attention to meaning and just write down everything indiscriminately. At least that's been my experience.

 Beyond that, I think handwriting is one of the personal characteristics that sets us apart from one another, just as the sounds of our voices do. My handwriting is far from pretty, but its recognizably my own -- a part of my identity. I think it's sad that future generations will not be able to say that.


----------



## Gatto

so I've been tempted in here by uncle erik, what's all this about?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I do hedge my bets by carrying a common grey stainless cap Parker 51 (worth $40-$50) 95% of the time, but I'm attached to it. The nib is nicely broken in to my hand and it's a terrific writer. So don't be afraid to get something nicer - a 14k nib is so much smoother than steel._

 

There's so much available...what exactly is what with the 51, UE? I thought it would be a good "starter" pen for me but am confused as to what to get. I have a Surefire II in my planner but have just about quit using it because it's so heavy.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *randomasdf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, sorry about that.
 Since i'm going to be using this for general use and taking it around with me, I don't want it to be too expensive. I guess my budget is ~ $25. Not so sure if i should take a fountain pen with me either in case i drop it on the nib or something, and break it or if it leaks._

 

I've been using Pilot Hi-Tecpoint ('Precise' in the states) 0.5mm needle-point pens for that use for years, always got one in my pocket and it's what I use for taking notes in lectures. If you want even finer than this you better get a felt-tip pen, like a Staedtler pigment liner.











 I very recently got my very first fountain pen. It's a used Parker Duofold with an 18k nib. Very pleased with it, sitting and writing my lab journal with it at the moment. Smooth, light and good grip.


----------



## csommers

People still using their Rotrings? I can't live w/o mine, I use it all the time now.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *csommers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_People still using their Rotrings?_

 

I have 5 that are in the rotation:

 600 w/ Gold Nib
 600 Pencil
 Initial Fountain Pen
 Initial Pencil
 Newton Fountain Pen


----------



## Gatto

so I just got my first fountain pen a few days ago and I noticed that sometimes the ink won't flow very evenly and I'll have to go over lines more then once, if I unscrew it and twist the converter down a bit to force some ink through it it seems to solve the problem. Is this normal?


----------



## DrBenway

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so I just got my first fountain pen a few days ago and I noticed that sometimes the ink won't flow very evenly and I'll have to go over lines more then once, if I unscrew it and twist the converter down a bit to force some ink through it it seems to solve the problem. Is this normal?_

 

That depends on the pen. Less expensive pens are sometimes prone to this. It's also possible that the angle at which you are holding the pen may be affecting the way it deposits ink on the page. Try rotating the pen slightly in your hand. Then try again; sometimes that helps.

 What kind of pen are you using?


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DrBenway* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That depends on the pen. Less expensive pens are sometimes prone to this. It's also possible that the angle at which you are holding the pen may be affecting the way it deposits ink on the page. Try rotating the pen slightly in your hand. Then try again; sometimes that helps.

 What kind of pen are you using?_

 

it's a pretty cheap pen, I wanted to start out with something inexpensive in case I ruined it/broke it/didn't like it. It's a hero with the model # 1026. I've tried rotating it and some angles are better then others but no matter what I still have this problem sometimes.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *csommers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_People still using their Rotrings? I can't live w/o mine, I use it all the time now._

 

Yup! A black and silver Rotring, old 600 style. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so I just got my first fountain pen a few days ago and I noticed that sometimes the ink won't flow very evenly and I'll have to go over lines more then once, if I unscrew it and twist the converter down a bit to force some ink through it it seems to solve the problem. Is this normal?_

 

Like, the pointy, old-fashioned kind of fountain pen? I discovered that you pretty much have to write continuously with them, which means cursive all the way. But you shouldn't have to _push_ down that much to make the ink flow...are the two sides of the point even? Maybe slip a piece of paper between them to widen the gap?


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yup! A black and silver Rotring, old 600 style. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Like, the pointy, old-fashioned kind of fountain pen? I discovered that you pretty much have to write continuously with them, which means cursive all the way. But you shouldn't have to push down that much to make the ink flow...are the two sides of the point even? Maybe slip a piece of paper between them to widen the gap?_

 






 sorry it's a little blurry, the two sides are even though, I'll try the paper idea


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's so much available...what exactly is what with the 51, UE? I thought it would be a good "starter" pen for me but am confused as to what to get. I have a Surefire II in my planner but have just about quit using it because it's so heavy._

 

The 51 is a terrific starter pen and even a lot of FP geeks carry them daily.

 You'll see a mess or varieties out there, but there are two basic types. One is the vacumatic and the other is the aerometric.

 The vac has a blind cap on the end that unscrews to reveal a plunger. Stick the nib into the ink and depress the plunger about ten times. On the other end of the plunger is a rubber diaphragm that gets pushed up and down to pull ink up into the chamber. These are good, but the diaphragm has to be replaced every so often. You can DIY it, but I have Fred (my pen guy at the Fountain Pen Shop in LA) do it for $35. Modern diaphragms should get you at least several years of use. Also, the vac models are slightly more collectable, so you'll pay more for one. Blue Diamond models, early ones, gold caps, and rare colors all command a premium. Double-jeweled models (they have a plastic jewel on each end) are the most sought after and most expensive. All of the vac models come with a 14k nib.

 The aero replaced the vac around 1948 (IIRC). You unscrew the barrel and you'll find a stainless tube with a pressure bar on the side. Stick the nib into the ink and press the bar four or five times to fill. These are bulletproof. I've never seen an aero that needs a new sac. They last forever. If it isn't working, it has ink dried inside that needs to be soaked and flushed out. But a clean aero will almost never need service.

 One thing to keep in mind with the aeros is that not all of them have a 14k nib. Some have steel nibs. Those are OK, but the gold is smoother and better. The way you can tell the differene is that the steel ones have a black jewel on top. 14k models have a cloudy grey translucent jewel on top.

 Any 51 will make an excellent writer and a reliable daily pen. But for starters, I'd recommend an aero model. Ones with stainless caps (they call it Lustraloy) are the most affordable and durable. Gold caps will pick up scratches and dings more easily, as well as cost more. You'll want a 14k nib, as those only cost $10 or $20 more than a steel model, and I think it's worth it. Also go with one of the more common colors, like black or gray. The other colors are great, but you might pay more just for the color. If it hasn't been cleaned, I like to soak them in water for a couple of days. That and flushing it will get all the old ink out. If it's really bad, there are other options, but soaking and flushing works almost every time.

 They're made of Plexiglas (which is why 51s were in short supply during WWII), and you can polish them with Brasso, Novus, or other plastic polishers. I usually use Brasso (works great on acrylic watch crystals and yellowed headlight lenses, too) and they polish out like new.

 You can use just about any ink you want in them, too. I like Noodler's Blue, but have also used Parker's Quink, Aurora, Waterman, Private Reserve, and several other brands.

 Anyway, don't get caught up in the various models and fancy caps quite yet. They're great, but get a good 14k nib aero for everyday use.

 Right now, I'm carrying a gray 51 aero with a stainless cap. Great pen. I picked up about 20 other pens so far this year, used a few of them, and keep coming back to this one for everyday use. I think a paid about $45 for it at a show a couple of years ago. I also keep a nice gold capped, Blue Diamond vac for dressing up, but this one is the one I take with me everywhere, every day.

 Gatto, if your pen is skipping and hard to start, it might need to be cleaned. Even new ones sometimes need cleaning. Soak it overnight and lush it with water. If that doesn't help, you might need a nib adjustment. You can finely tweak a nib to suit you. It's not really a DIY proposition, but if there's a pen shop or repairer nearby, they can do it. It only takes a few minutes and they'll hand it back to you to try until it's exactly right. Fred usually tweaks my nibs for free (I give him other business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but it shouldn't be expensive. Maybe $10 or $20.

 If you want to poke around with other pens, I highly recommend a 51. You migh also want to consider a Sheaffer Snorkel. I've got a few and love them, but they're a little more complex and can need extensive rebuilds. They have two O rings that eventually go (they need an airtight seal to work) and the sac usually gets replaced at the same time. That runs $40-$60 or so, but they're reliable and terrific writers.


----------



## DrBenway

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it's a pretty cheap pen, I wanted to start out with something inexpensive in case I ruined it/broke it/didn't like it. It's a hero with the model # 1026. I've tried rotating it and some angles are better then others but no matter what I still have this problem sometimes._

 

Mmm. I'm not familiar with that pen. Here's a completely different suggestion. Why not try one of the Pilont Varsity disposables? They are extremely inexpensive -- I've paid anywhere from $3.50 to $5.00 for them, and they have a very soft nib that flows easily. I'm not suggesting that this is the pen you should end up with, but it might give you an idea of what fountain pen use is like without the skipping problem that you have been having.

 They are somewhat hard to find in local shops, but some of the office superstores carry them. They actually are refillable, BTW. You just use a pliers to gently pull out the whole nib unit, like a cork, and then use an eye-dropper to refill the tank.


----------



## Bohemianism

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so I just got my first fountain pen a few days ago and I noticed that sometimes the ink won't flow very evenly and I'll have to go over lines more then once, if I unscrew it and twist the converter down a bit to force some ink through it it seems to solve the problem. Is this normal?_

 

Is it and air bubble that's the problem?
 With my fountain pen I sometimes get air bubble that form where the ink flows out.
 Instead of having to twist the converter down, I realized just flicking the side of my pen (not so hard you do damage), works a treat. Get s a bubble out every time.

 Even if you don't have air bubbles, when I get inflow problems just flicking the side of the pen a bit clears up any problems I've had.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so I just got my first fountain pen a few days ago and I noticed that sometimes the ink won't flow very evenly and I'll have to go over lines more then once, if I unscrew it and twist the converter down a bit to force some ink through it it seems to solve the problem. Is this normal?_

 

What kind of ink are you using? Some inks are notorious for flowing poorly. Get a bottle of Waterman Florida Blue or Waterman Blue Black. Those are about the safest most consistent inks you can get and will be a good indicator if the pen is the problem or the ink.

 Also, asking delicately, are you sure you're holding the pen properly? Here's a pretty good article on how to hold a fountain pen:

RichardsPens.com &bull; Fountain Pens by Richard Binder


----------



## mrarroyo

Waterman makes easy flowing ink, so does Levenger.


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DrBenway* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mmm. I'm not familiar with that pen. Here's a completely different suggestion. Why not try one of the Pilont Varsity disposables? They are extremely inexpensive -- I've paid anywhere from $3.50 to $5.00 for them, and they have a very soft nib that flows easily. I'm not suggesting that this is the pen you should end up with, but it might give you an idea of what fountain pen use is like without the skipping problem that you have been having.

 They are somewhat hard to find in local shops, but some of the office superstores carry them. They actually are refillable, BTW. You just use a pliers to gently pull out the whole nib unit, like a cork, and then use an eye-dropper to refill the tank._

 



 I had a hard time finding the varsity and I'm not really put off by the fact that I have to play with it a little every so often to get it working. I also don't know how fast the ink in that pen dries.



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of ink are you using? Some inks are notorious for flowing poorly. Get a bottle of Waterman Florida Blue or Waterman Blue Black. Those are about the safest most consistent inks you can get and will be a good indicator if the pen is the problem or the ink.

 Also, asking delicately, are you sure you're holding the pen properly? Here's a pretty good article on how to hold a fountain pen:

RichardsPens.com &bull; Fountain Pens by Richard Binder_

 

I'm using noodler's because I'm left handed and it dries really quickly. Thanks for the link!


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using noodler's because I'm left handed and it dries really quickly. Thanks for the link!_

 

Ooh, which Noodler's? Some of them can be very tempermental (El Lawrence comes to mind). If you have a quick drying ink, that could well be causing your flow issues.


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ooh, which Noodler's? Some of them can be very tempermental (El Lawrence comes to mind). If you have a quick drying ink, that could well be causing your flow issues._

 

I'm not sure, it just says noodler's


----------



## leftnose

With Noodler's, normally the name of the color is stamped on the top of the box but it can wear away. 

 At this point, I'm just kind of curious about the ink. It has an interesting label. I wasn't aware that Noodler's had any exclusive Taiwanese inks (there's a line exclusive to Singapore, another for Australia, and several US stores have exclusive colors).

 What color is that ink? Where did you buy it?


----------



## Gatto

the color name is air-corp blue black

 also I got another pen ^^, a super cheap ebay pen but still pretty and I like how it writes. I did only use it for about 5 minutes though.... the converter is smaller then my other pen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 edit: after some more playing around I realized that any amount of pressure I put on this pen causes it to lay down a really thick layer of ink... which is nice because I'm use to gripping pens pretty hard which eventually makes my hand hurt, maybe this pen will fix that.


----------



## kwkarth

I think this is next on my list;

Fountain Pen Hospital Showcase - Lamy Dialog 3






 Looks like they've one-upped Namiki on several fronts at once.


----------



## Hirsch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think this is next on my list;






 Looks like they've one-upped Namiki on several fronts at once._

 

Nice! Something like that could make me interested in a modern pen again. I've gone completely vintage, and rarely buy anything made after 1940 these days. However, there should be some of these at the NYC Pen Show next week. I'll have to take a look.


----------



## leftnose

To me that Lamy has an issue shared with the Namiki VP: the pocket clip is in the wrong place (at least, I think that's a pocket clip on the Lamy).






 That's right where many (most?) people put their finger and it must get uncomfortable. 

 I realize that the clip has to be at the same end as the nib so the pen is oriented properly in the pocket so ink doesn't leak out. However, couldn't they rotate it by 180 degrees so it's out of the way of a normal grip?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To me that Lamy has an issue shared with the Namiki VP: the pocket clip is in the wrong place (at least, I think that's a pocket clip on the Lamy).






 That's right where many (most?) people put their finger and it must get uncomfortable. 

 I realize that the clip has to be at the same end as the nib so the pen is oriented properly in the pocket so ink doesn't leak out. However, couldn't they rotate it by 180 degrees so it's out of the way of a normal grip?_

 

First of all, the pocket clip does retract when you extend the nib to write, and secondly, if the "bump" were rotated 180 degrees, then it would rest directly upon your supporting finger and that would get old reeeeeely fast.


----------



## woof37

Not to ask a naive question, but does a fountain pen like that write that much better than a ballpoint? I would love something that makes me look forward to writing again. My planner looks like a 3 yr old owns it.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not to ask a naive question, but does a fountain pen like that write that much better than a ballpoint? I would love something that makes me look forward to writing again. My planner looks like a 3 yr old owns it._

 

Impossible to tell until you hold it in YOUR own hand and write.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First of all, the pocket clip does retract when you extend the nib to write, and secondly, if the "bump" were rotated 180 degrees, then it would rest directly upon your supporting finger and that would get old reeeeeely fast._

 

Are you talking about the Namiki or the Lamy having a retractable clip? That photo of the Lamy shows that there still is a bump when the nib is extended.

 I just did a bit of testing using my Lamy 2000 and you're right that if it were rotated 180 degrees it would contact the middle finger but there is a spot there between the middle finger and the thumb where it would fit nicely. Of course, this would mean there would have to be left and right handed pens or someway of rotating the nib within the body.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Impossible to tell until you hold it in YOUR own hand and write._

 

x2. Buy a Lamy Safari and bit of spare ink and give it a try. If you go with a converter and a bottle of ink, your total investment would be about $35 and if you stick with cartridges, you could do it for about $30


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x2. Buy a Lamy Safari and bit of spare ink and give it a try. If you go with a converter and a bottle of ink, you're total investment would be about $35 and if you stick with cartridges, you could do it for about $30_

 

The Lamy Safari is an outstandingly good value! Writes like a dream for most people.


----------



## crappyjones123

any thoughts on a rotring 600 fountain pen? i have 2 rotring 600 pencils and own a bunch of geometry gear from them. the older very simple hexagonal aesthetics look the best to me. i dont like fancy woods or crazy pictures on pens/pencils. being a math student, for the past 7 years i have almost exclusively been writing with pencils. new assignments require me to use pens and after using the rotring 600 pencil for so long, any pen just seems like utter crap to write with which is why i started wondering if the 600 fountain pen would be a good choice for a starting point. i already love the general design of the 600 series so might as well stick to what i know and love. 

 the fountain pens i used when i was growing up had those rubber tubes which you squeezed to suck in ink from an ink well. i am sure they have now bettered the material and the means of refilling the ink. any suggestions regarding cartridges vs ink wells would be appreciated. i dont plan on buying multiple pens unless i just buy more of the same kind. unlike audio, rotring has left me exceedingly satisfied with all their products curbing any urge to look for something else. 

 how long do the cartridges last? 

 which is more cost effective (carts or ink wells)? 

 is one better for the pen in the long run? 

 suggestions for inks? will need mostly black. no tints or anything fancy. will probably be getting a fine or an extra fine nib. dont know if that affects the suggestion of the nib. 

 just out of curiosity....are the 600 pens weighted just like the pencils are? 

 thanks


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crappyjones123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any thoughts on a rotring 600 fountain pen? i have 2 rotring 600 pencils and own a bunch of geometry gear from them. the older very simple hexagonal aesthetics look the best to me. i dont like fancy woods or crazy pictures on pens/pencils. being a math student, for the past 7 years i have almost exclusively been writing with pencils. new assignments require me to use pens and after using the rotring 600 pencil for so long, any pen just seems like utter crap to write with which is why i started wondering if the 600 fountain pen would be a good choice for a starting point. i already love the general design of the 600 series so might as well stick to what i know and love. 

 the fountain pens i used when i was growing up had those rubber tubes which you squeezed to suck in ink from an ink well. i am sure they have now bettered the material and the means of refilling the ink. any suggestions regarding cartridges vs ink wells would be appreciated. i dont plan on buying multiple pens unless i just buy more of the same kind. unlike audio, rotring has left me exceedingly satisfied with all their products curbing any urge to look for something else. 

 how long do the cartridges last? 

 which is more cost effective (carts or ink wells)? 

 is one better for the pen in the long run? 

 suggestions for inks? will need mostly black. no tints or anything fancy. will probably be getting a fine or an extra fine nib. dont know if that affects the suggestion of the nib. 

 just out of curiosity....are the 600 pens weighted just like the pencils are? 

 thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I haven't used the Rotring FPs, but I do own one of the pencils and love it.

 As for the cartridge/bottle debate, I'm fully in the bottle camp.

 For one, bottled ink costs less and there's less waste from a bottle. More importantly, however, is that drawing ink from a bottle also flushes the pen in reverse every time you fill.

 If you just keep replacing cartridges, then the ink eventually builds up in the feed, like a river leaving sediment on its shores. If you want to flush that out, drawing ink from a bottle reverses the flow and keeps the pen healthy.

 If you want to use cartridges, then you're going to need to flush the pen out regularly between cartridges.


----------



## crappyjones123

any suggestions for similar weight/feel as the rotring 600 pencil uncle erik? only reason i was sticking to the rotring brand was because i like all the other products by them that i have tried. but if something else can offer the same control and experience as an old style 600 pencil then feel free to mention it. thanks.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crappyjones123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any suggestions for similar weight/feel as the rotring 600 pencil uncle erik? only reason i was sticking to the rotring brand was because i like all the other products by them that i have tried. but if something else can offer the same control and experience as an old style 600 pencil then feel free to mention it. thanks._

 

They do make a fountain in the old 600 style. There are a few of them here.

 If you're used to the old 600 pencils, these are a good way to go. I think they have steel nibs, but I've gotten good results with steel if I smooth the nib with some 2000 grit paper. It can be almost as good as gold.

 For another good pen with a lot of heft, take a look at the Sheaffer Legacy pens. I don't know why these run so cheap - they're almost exactly like a PFM except they have a heavy brass barrel and a Touchdown filler. I have two PFMs, and I prefer the Legacy to them, even though the Legacy is something like a third or a quarter of the cost.

 Another pen with rock solid construction is the Waterman Le Man series. These also have lacquered brass barrels and a very substantial feel. I owned one of these for several years and it's very heavy and nicely made.


----------



## crappyjones123

good lord those things are expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess i have to wait a few weeks to get one of those babies. i figured they might be in the same range as the pencils plus a little but thats plus a lot =/ 

 are thoughts on the new style 600? i think it either goes by newton or lava. i can never keep the names straight.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crappyjones123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any thoughts on a rotring 600 fountain pen? i have 2 rotring 600 pencils and own a bunch of geometry gear from them. the older very simple hexagonal aesthetics look the best to me. i dont like fancy woods or crazy pictures on pens/pencils. being a math student, for the past 7 years i have almost exclusively been writing with pencils. new assignments require me to use pens and after using the rotring 600 pencil for so long, any pen just seems like utter crap to write with which is why i started wondering if the 600 fountain pen would be a good choice for a starting point. i already love the general design of the 600 series so might as well stick to what i know and love. 

 the fountain pens i used when i was growing up had those rubber tubes which you squeezed to suck in ink from an ink well. i am sure they have now bettered the material and the means of refilling the ink. any suggestions regarding cartridges vs ink wells would be appreciated. i dont plan on buying multiple pens unless i just buy more of the same kind. unlike audio, rotring has left me exceedingly satisfied with all their products curbing any urge to look for something else. 

 how long do the cartridges last? 

 which is more cost effective (carts or ink wells)? 

 is one better for the pen in the long run? 

 suggestions for inks? will need mostly black. no tints or anything fancy. will probably be getting a fine or an extra fine nib. dont know if that affects the suggestion of the nib. 

 just out of curiosity....are the 600 pens weighted just like the pencils are? 

 thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The 600 series are another favorite of mine and specifically about the fountain pen, I believe the nib on both the safari and the 600 is the same but with a different color finish. They both write very smoothly although not quite as expressive as a good gold nib.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They do make a fountain in the old 600 style. There are a few of them here.

 If you're used to the old 600 pencils, these are a good way to go. I think they have steel nibs, but I've gotten good results with steel if I smooth the nib with some 2000 grit paper. It can be almost as good as gold.

 For another good pen with a lot of heft, take a look at the Sheaffer Legacy pens. I don't know why these run so cheap - they're almost exactly like a PFM except they have a heavy brass barrel and a Touchdown filler. I have two PFMs, and I prefer the Legacy to them, even though the Legacy is something like a third or a quarter of the cost.

 Another pen with rock solid construction is the Waterman Le Man series. These also have lacquered brass barrels and a very substantial feel. I owned one of these for several years and it's very heavy and nicely made._

 

I have a set of the Sheaffer's and I like them very much too! Good taste!


----------



## mrarroyo

My Lamy writes very nicely and I have used the Sheaffer which writes very smooth with the medium nib. I also use the bottle but I still clean my nibs about every other month by rinsing in cold water and leaving them in cold water overnight. It always amazes me how much ink comes off after being dunk in cold water overnight.


----------



## peli_kan

I am SHOCKED that there's a massive pen-fi here on headfi. Anyway, I've been with that obsession for longer than I've been with headfi. A sample of my stable:
 1950s Sheaffer Snorkel Sentinel
 1956 Pelikan 400N Green Binde
 1920s Waterman 52
 1920s Sheaffer Vacuum-Fil Grey OS
 1990s Namiki VP Black

 Inks: Waterman BB / Noodler's Permanent Black / Aurora Black

 Modern stuff is largely crap, Mont Blanc = BOSE in many ways, though less evil than overpriced. Good starters include the Lamy Safari, Pelikan M200 (a Grado sr60 of the pen world), and the legendary discontinued Parker 51.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *peli_kan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am SHOCKED that there's a massive pen-fi here on headfi. Anyway, I've been with that obsession for longer than I've been with headfi. A sample of my stable:
 1950s Sheaffer Snorkel Sentinel
 1956 Pelikan 400N Green Binde
 1920s Waterman 52
 1920s Sheaffer Vacuum-Fil Grey OS
 1990s Namiki VP Black

 Inks: Waterman BB / Noodler's Permanent Black / Aurora Black

 Modern stuff is largely crap, Mont Blanc = BOSE in many ways, though less evil than overpriced. Good starters include the Lamy Safari, Pelikan M200 (a Grado sr60 of the pen world), and the legendary discontinued Parker 51._

 

Nice stash! I've also been with pens longer than hi-fi. I got my first good pen in '94 and have been at it since.

 Oh, and don't be shocked about the pen nuts here. You're going to discover that the demographic here is frighteningly consistent - you have more in common with people here than you ever imagined. Once you go to some meets (and you should) you'll find all sorts of similarities and lots to talk about. You might even get hooked going through the watch and wet shavig threads. Sorry abou your wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Crappy Jones - you never expected to pay this much for headphones, either, did you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe hunt down one of those Legacies for around $100. They're one of the best deals out there. Watch out for the pen conventions, too. They're like a Head-Fi meet, except there will be literally thousands of them you can buy or trade for. Pens are so easy to store and collect - it's not difficult to wander into a collection.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crappyjones123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_good lord those things are expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess i have to wait a few weeks to get one of those babies. i figured they might be in the same range as the pencils plus a little but thats plus a lot =/._

 

You could also give a shot to buying broken FPs for cheap and then rebuilding them. My parents would get peeved when we lived in India because Fountain Pens were required and me and my sister were constantly breaking them. By 7th grade, they no longer had to pay for anymore because I'd just salvage the pens the my friends would break and throw out and use those.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, and don't be shocked about the pen nuts here. You're going to discover that the demographic here is frighteningly consistent - you have more in common with people here than you ever imagined._

 

I have four main hobbies/collections:

 1.) Shooting/Guns
 2.) Music (Headphones)
 3.) Watches
 4.) Pens

 The three 'other' hobbies are very well represented here with long, active threads. However, what sort of surprises me (but it's not surprising if I actually thought about it) is the number of people who post in this thread but also in the watches thread. A lot of cross over between those two. 

 I'm a pretty laid back jeans-and-sneakers kind of guy and the only things that sort of set me apart in my every dress are my watches and my pens. And I take joy in wearing/using examples of each that ordinary people might miss but are appreciated by aficionados of each.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have four main hobbies/collections:

 1.) Shooting/Guns
 2.) Music (Headphones)
 3.) Watches
 4.) Pens

 The three 'other' hobbies are very well represented here with long, active threads. However, what sort of surprises me (but it's not surprising if I actually thought about it) is the number of people who post in this thread but also in the watches thread. A lot of cross over between those two. 

 I'm a pretty laid back jeans-and-sneakers kind of guy and the only things that sort of set me apart in my every dress are my watches and my pens. And I take joy in wearing/using examples of each that ordinary people might miss but are appreciated by aficionados of each._

 

Very astute observations!


----------



## Leonchan

I just happened to be at a art and craft store today, and got myself a KOH-I-NOOR Rapido Sketch pens. Along with mars techincal .05 pencil, and my first set of prismacolors. First time I used a pen like this, and I love the ease to refill, and draw.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Well the NYC Pen Show is this weekend so I hope to have some work done on some existing pens and pick up a few new ones while they are in town. 

 Anyone else going to make it to the show?


----------



## peli_kan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice stash! I've also been with pens longer than hi-fi. I got my first good pen in '94 and have been at it since.

 Oh, and don't be shocked about the pen nuts here. You're going to discover that the demographic here is frighteningly consistent - you have more in common with people here than you ever imagined. Once you go to some meets (and you should) you'll find all sorts of similarities and lots to talk about. You might even get hooked going through the watch and wet shavig threads. Sorry abou your wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, I'm more of a user than collector but I baby them, especially with the translucent celluloid models (no staining inks please). I'd never thought that the demographics would overlap, it makes us sound like a group of diseased hoarders :s

 All my pens are from the wild, even the hellishly hard to fix snorkels and Vac-Fils, there's no way I could spend serious money on them. Well, all except for a couple Parker 51s I bought for cheap at the last San Francisco Pen Show before they ended that event.

 EHHHH here goes the worst photo ever, pardon the cellphone cam resolution.





 Sheaffer Balance OS silver stripe + Etymotic ER-4B


----------



## peli_kan

Quick note guys: DO NOT STICK KNIVES BETWEEN TINES

 I read that someone recommended another headfier to do this to increase ink flow, it is very much a bad idea. If you mess up, your pen would need a trip to a nib restorer to restraighten the tines and hopefully fix the gapping.


----------



## IronManRocks

Been checking around for reviews and research on the benefits of acai berry products- lots of scams out there. 

 Best site I've found so far is this one. you guys have any thoughts on it?


----------



## jonathanjong

Just received 3 bottles of Noodler's: Blue, Black, and Azure. Mmmm.


----------



## Hirsch

I made some interesting trades at the New York Pen Show a couple of weeks ago. Wound up with a Parker Presidential (Parker 51 in 14K gold) and a Carter's 7-size RHR pen in mint condition. Two serious finds.


----------



## randomasdf

Quick question,

 Is anyone here aware of fine ballpoint pen refills (Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, not fountain, I can't risk breaking it or having ink spill)

 Preferably 0.5mm or thinner.


----------



## kb1gra

For which ballpoint pen?

 I have a number of ballpoint pens that are .5mm or thinner (most are .4 or .3) but the refills are very specific to the pen model.

 PS thanks a lot to whoever started this thread, I just bought five new pens and a handwriting manual, I am going to renew my knowledge of printed italic.


----------



## randomasdf

I have a number of ball point pens right now, so I thought it would be able to fit at least one of them.

 Some of the ones right next to me are the sensa cloud nine, which currently uses a pretty standard, thin/long pen refill. I also have a parker pen which is using a parker roller ball refill.

 I'm actually in the market for a new pen with more mass and that's better built right now. I would want to get a rotring 600 ball point pen, but they're pretty expensive =|


----------



## kb1gra

Actually the sensa cloud 9 takes a very specific refill since it's pressurized and kind of an odd size.

 Some pens that might meet your fine-point needs are the Hi-Tec C Cavalier, and the Zebra Sharbo.

 I'm a connoisseur of needle-point pens, tend not to write with anything over .5mm.

 Can't get the hang of this fountain pen thing for the life of me.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kb1gra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't get the hang of this fountain pen thing for the life of me._

 

The right pen will change that. I used to only use fine mechanical pencils and Koh-I-Noors, but gradually drifted into fountains. My regular carry pen is a Parker 51 with a nib somewhere betwen fine and extra fine. It doesn't flex much, so something along those lines might suit you. Also, you might want to visit nibs.com, Classic Fountain Pens. They'll customize any nib to suit you. They're good folks - I've met them several times atpen shows.

 P.S. 73 DE KG6JBF


----------



## kb1gra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The right pen will change that. I used to only use fine mechanical pencils and Koh-I-Noors, but gradually drifted into fountains. My regular carry pen is a Parker 51 with a nib somewhere betwen fine and extra fine. It doesn't flex much, so something along those lines might suit you. Also, you might want to visit nibs.com, Classic Fountain Pens. They'll customize any nib to suit you. They're good folks - I've met them several times atpen shows.

 P.S. 73 DE KG6JBF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

+10 points for being the first one to understand the username. That's actually my former call so 73 de WB1BVY.

 I think the issue is i have small hands and tend to like to hold pens close to the tip since I write very small. Are there any fountain pens where pushing on the side of the nib doesn't cause immediate ink explosion? That is what turns me off from fountain pens more than anything.


----------



## randomasdf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kb1gra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually the sensa cloud 9 takes a very specific refill since it's pressurized and kind of an odd size.

 Some pens that might meet your fine-point needs are the Hi-Tec C Cavalier, and the Zebra Sharbo.

 I'm a connoisseur of needle-point pens, tend not to write with anything over .5mm.

 Can't get the hang of this fountain pen thing for the life of me._

 

thanks,

 I've actually been looking at the zebra sharbo, but i've been trying to find the multipen versions of them, which is not too easy on ebay.

 And as for the fountain pen thing, I think i'm in the same predicament as you.


----------



## kb1gra

I think my issue is that I write in very, very classic Getty method italics, and I need an italic nib, which isn't the stock configuration on anything that costs less than my headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jetpens has the Sharbo X Multipen: Zebra Sharbo X Multi Pen System

 For multipens I actually really like one of the cheapest multipens, the Hi-Tec C Coleto. Don't know why I'm so attached to it.


----------



## randomasdf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kb1gra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think my issue is that I write in very, very classic Getty method italics, and I need an italic nib, which isn't the stock configuration on anything that costs less than my headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Jetpens has the Sharbo X Multipen: Zebra Sharbo X Multi Pen System

 For multipens I actually really like one of the cheapest multipens, the Hi-Tec C Coleto. Don't know why I'm so attached to it._

 

Would you recommend getting the hi-tec c coleto or just hi-tec-c gel ink pens? I've read that the build quality on the coleto isn't too phenomenal, which makes the ink refills a little bit less sturdy.


----------



## kb1gra

Well I have a bunch of the Hi-tec C gel pens, and to be honest I think at the same price the Pentel Slicci is a better pen...but the multipen function of the Coleto is fine on mine, at least. If you're getting individual pens I'd get the Slicci instead of the Hi-Tec C.


----------



## jfindon

Can someone give me a quick list of the best affordable "beginner" fountain pens? $50 tops, so far all I know is the Parker Vector.


----------



## jonathanjong

Lamy Safari. That is all.


----------



## Zodduska

Also Waterman Phileas.


----------



## hockeyb213

I use a limited edtion fat boy lmao it is a fantastic fountain pen to use for my heavy writing for school.


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lamy Safari. That is all._

 

I've used one of them ... too large and heavy for my liking.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've used one of them ... too large and heavy for my liking._

 

I think you might have the Safari confused. It is really neither large nor heavy. And if you don't have it confused and really do think it too large and heavy, well, then fountain pens probably aren't for you.


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you might have the Safari confused. It is really neither large nor heavy. And if you don't have it confused and really do think it too large and heavy, well, then fountain pens probably aren't for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well the version I used looked identical but was made of metal and was a Lamy ...

 I have been using fountain pens for the last 4 years, so one ungainly crowbar isn't going to put me off them


----------



## jfindon

How about the Pelikan M150?

 Which fountain pen has the thinnest grip for writing? I don't like "fat" pens for writing, I tend to write best when the gripping portion is around the size of a normal Bic pen. I know no fountain pens will likely be this thin, but I'd like to try to get the thinnest possible.


----------



## Seufari

It seems like I fill out forms and paperwork for a living... What pen would you guys recommend?


----------



## jfindon

So far I'm looking at the Pelikan M150 and the Lamy Al-Star. Thoughts on them compared to each other? I kind of like that the Lamy has aluminum, but I guess the M150 has a better filling method? I'm not too sure about the different filling methods.


----------



## peli_kan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seufari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It seems like I fill out forms and paperwork for a living... What pen would you guys recommend?_

 

In my mind, the greatest entry level fountain pen is the Pelikan M200. Its nib is superior to that of both the Lamy Safari and Waterman Phileas, and writes with modern flex that allows for more varied markmaking. At $79, it's not cheap, but they're known to last long and stay within the usage rotation against even far more expensive fountain pens.


----------



## Publius

How much of a philistine am I for liking a $3 fountain pen?

 I didn't know the make of it until fairly recently. It's the "Preppy" made by Platinum, filled with Noodler's Legal Lapis (Pendemonium had a limited edition combo of Legal Lapis in an eyedropper bottle with the pen a while ago and my wife bought this for me as a gift). While I enjoy my Safaris a lot, I also enjoy a very fine tip, and even the EF Lamys cannot compete with a fine Japanese tip.. even a cheap one. Plus it stores a few months of ink in its reservoir, and there's a sister model that is a refillable highlighter.

 Pro tip: When Legal Lapis leaks out of a pen, the color is more or less indistinguishable from indigo. So, if you want a bulletproof ink, and you wear jeans...


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Publius* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much of a philistine am I for liking a $3 fountain pen?_

 

The pen I use to take lecture notes (in my Moleskines no less!) cost all of €2, and it works great. It's from the supermarket.


----------



## kb1gra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about the Pelikan M150?

 Which fountain pen has the thinnest grip for writing? I don't like "fat" pens for writing, I tend to write best when the gripping portion is around the size of a normal Bic pen. I know no fountain pens will likely be this thin, but I'd like to try to get the thinnest possible._

 

Lamy Logo, Sailor Recruit, Ohto F.I.N.E, and in the pricier sector, Scheaffer Targa.

 I also am writing with Platinum Preppys, converted to eyedroppers. Mostly Diamine inks, to address the person above.

 Another good, cheap fountain pen (besides the affordable three mentioned above) are the Pilot Preras.

 Personally, I'm admiring the Sailor Sapporos and trying to find a way to justify a $160 pen I will write with once a week.


----------



## bcpk

Hmm, let me see... I have a Mont Blanc _Meisterstück_. Is this good y/n.


----------



## Zodduska

Fountain pen? 146, 149? 

 I have the 146 and like it quite a bit, I'd say it's good y.


----------



## bcpk

It is a fountain pen, but it doesn't say either 146 or 149 on it as far as I can see...


----------



## peli_kan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kb1gra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lamy Logo, Sailor Recruit, Ohto F.I.N.E, and in the pricier sector, Scheaffer Targa.

 I also am writing with Platinum Preppys, converted to eyedroppers. Mostly Diamine inks, to address the person above.

 Another good, cheap fountain pen (besides the affordable three mentioned above) are the Pilot Preras.

 Personally, I'm admiring the Sailor Sapporos and trying to find a way to justify a $160 pen I will write with once a week._

 

Mmm, I used to convert Pelikanos into eyedroppers and give them away to classmates. You have to make sure you seal two breather holes in the butt of the barrel though. I find that they write better than any other sub $30 new pen, the Lamy Safari included, Japanese pens excluded.

 I miss the Pelikan GO! . It was my first fountain pen, but their scarcity has driven up the price.


----------



## bcpk

Upon consulting this guide : eBay Guides - 10 Steps to Authenticating Your Montblanc Meisterstuck

 I seem to have a 144. The only test it doesn't pass is number 1 - when I hold it to the light it's just black.


----------



## peli_kan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Upon consulting this guide : eBay Guides - 10 Steps to Authenticating Your Montblanc Meisterstuck

 I seem to have a 144. The only test it doesn't pass is number 1 - when I hold it to the light it's just black._

 

If you post a photo of the nib, I can properly ID it for you.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kb1gra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Personally, I'm admiring the Sailor Sapporos and trying to find a way to justify a $160 pen I will write with once a week._

 

Ahhh...be careful! The slippery slope of pen collecting is very much like head-fi. As soon as you spend $X, that amount is very easy to spend again and you'll soon be thinking of spending even more! I've so far capped my pen budget at $350 but a certain limited edition Pelikan is calling my name!


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kb1gra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lamy Logo, Sailor Recruit, Ohto F.I.N.E, and in the pricier sector, Scheaffer Targa.

 I also am writing with Platinum Preppys, converted to eyedroppers. Mostly Diamine inks, to address the person above.

 Another good, cheap fountain pen (besides the affordable three mentioned above) are the Pilot Preras.

 Personally, I'm admiring the Sailor Sapporos and trying to find a way to justify a $160 pen I will write with once a week._

 

Thanks, I like the way the Lamy Logo looks as well.

 I'm only going on looks here because I never used one before, so I don't know what to look for in that regard or which one would write better. Logo, Al -Star, and M150. The Sailor Recruit looks decent too.


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *peli_kan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you post a photo of the nib, I can properly ID it for you._

 

If I remember, I will do it tomorrow. Have no camera right now. Thanks


----------



## jfindon

Just saw the Cross Century II, any thoughts on that one? Looks pretty decent.


----------



## bcpk

My Mont Blanc -


----------



## Zodduska

Looks like it could be MEISTERSTÜCK HOMMAGE À FRÉDÉRIC CHOPIN No145
MONTBLANC - Writing Instruments - MeisterstÃ¼ck - Hommage Ã* FrÃ©dÃ©ric Chopin

 nice pen


----------



## bcpk

Hmm. It doesn't have the commemorative box like in the first post of this thread though, just what I presume is a standard MB box.


----------



## kb1gra

Well, my resistance failed and I ordered a pink sailor sapporo demonstrator. 

 Now I'm coveting an Aurora Optima demonstrator. screw. I cannot spend $600 on a pen but the chrome/red is so COOL looking.


----------



## koven

hey guys, my boss' bday is coming up and she is into pens

 any suggestions under $50?


----------



## xuan87

hey all, i'm thinking of buying the Pilot Custom 74 Demonstrator and the reviews seem to be pretty positive. anyone here had the experience of using one?


----------



## Seufari

Just bought a Lamy Safari... Hope I don't get hooked on this hobby too...


----------



## jenneth

Here are a couple of photos of a Omas Paragon Celluloid Blue FP I took for a friend of mine:


----------



## leftnose

Now that's a pretty pen! I wouldn't want to pay for it, though!


----------



## jenneth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now that's a pretty pen! I wouldn't want to pay for it, though!_

 

It's probably cheaper than you think.


----------



## luiztfc

Just bought a Waterman Charleston and a Parker 45. I'm in love with the Charleston, it's like the bigger and improved brother of my phileas (that was stolen, by the way) and the ink flows in a remarkable pace. Plus, it's stunning in my opinion.

 For the Parker, I just bought because I've always wanted to try one and it was 15% of the Charleston price. The pen itself is okay although I didn't like at all the ink flow (perhaps it is because it is new) and everytime I'd write something the ink would flow only after the first letter. That being said, it is a nice pen, but I'd rather put an extra 5-10 dollars and buy the Phileas instead.


----------



## nkk

How on Earth did you get a new parker 51 for 15% of a Charleston price? 

 And to prefer a Phileas over it? Hearsay, my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (joking)

 In all seriousness, I am doubting that 51 was new (if it was, you bought it from someone who has no idea what they are doing). Wash it out, as that probably will solve your problems. Is it a vac or aero?

 -Nkk


----------



## luiztfc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How on Earth did you get a new parker 51 for 15% of a Charleston price? 

 And to prefer a Phileas over it? Hearsay, my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (joking)

 In all seriousness, I am doubting that 51 was new (if it was, you bought it from someone who has no idea what they are doing). Wash it out, as that probably will solve your problems. Is it a vac or aero?

 -Nkk_

 

Ops, my mistake! I bought a Parker 45, not 51. That's why it was that cheap! I'll edit my message to avoid misunderstandings.

 Sorry.

 And about the prices, I bought from a well known seller in FountainPenNetwork (still not a Parker 51 for 20 dollars, though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):

PARKER 45: STAINLESS STEEL GT FP EF NIB, BRAND NEW - eBay (item 380181751343 end time Dec-05-09 14:07:06 PST)


WATERMAN "CHARLESTON": BLACK CT FOUNTAIN-PEN EF NIB - eBay (item 200410649273 end time Dec-05-09 13:38:44 PST)


----------



## nkk

FountainPenNetwork is one of my other haunts, too. The whole 45/51 thing clears up the price thing. Hope you enjoy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Nkk


----------



## xuan87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luiztfc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just bought a Waterman Charleston and a Parker 45. I'm in love with the Charleston, it's like the bigger and improved brother of my *phileas* (that was stolen, by the way) and the ink flows in a remarkable pace. Plus, it's stunning in my opinion.

 For the Parker, I just bought because I've always wanted to try one and it was 15% of the Charleston price. The pen itself is okay although I didn't like at all the ink flow (perhaps it is because it is new) and everytime I'd write something the ink would flow only after the first letter. That being said, it is a nice pen, but I'd rather put an extra 5-10 dollars and buy the Phileas instead._

 

the phileas looks gorgeous for its price! how well does it write??


----------



## El_Doug




----------



## woof37

I wish we had a Pen-Fi for Pen-N00bs thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All this stuff looks really cool but I have no idea where to start.


----------



## leftnose

Woof, you see the pen immediately above your post? That's where to start. It's a Lamy Safari. Buy one with a converter (ISellPens.com Homepage ~ Fountain Pens, RollerBalls, Ball Points, and Pencils is a good dealer) and a bottle of traditional ink (Waterman, Pelikan, Aurora, Shaeffer, Lamy (stay away from Lamy Blue-Black), Parker, Visconti etc.) Stay away from the more modern, saturated inks like Noodler's or Private Reserve to start just because they require a bit more maintenance and can be a bit fiddly in certain pens. If you like blue ink, check out Visconti Blue. If you like Black, check out Aurora's. Waterman Havana Brown is an old standard, too.

 If you're new to fountain pens, I'd suggest an F nib just because that will be more similar to a roller ball or other liquid ink pen that you might have used in the past.

 For more information than you could ever use, visit and click on Reference Pages on the left navbar.


----------



## malldian

I got a safari, by accident I got the one with ink cartridges - I liked writing with it but the cartridge ran out with in 2 weeks of use.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got a safari, by accident I got the one with ink cartridges - I liked writing with it but the cartridge ran out with in 2 weeks of use._

 

They all come with a cartridge. You have to buy the converter separately Lamy ~ ISellPens.com ~ Lamy Fountain, Roller Ball Ball Point scroll to the bottom. It's the second from the end, the Z24. 

 There's nothing wrong with cartridges. In fact, they are more convenient but, especially with Lamy because they use proprietary cartridges, there are many, many more color choices to be had with bottled ink. Experimenting with inks is at least half of the fun of fountain pens.


----------



## Zeroblade

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish we had a Pen-Fi for Pen-N00bs thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 All this stuff looks really cool but I have no idea where to start._

 

I'm actually kind of lucky in that I never really had to worry about what pen to start with; I found my aunt's old Parker 45 (with her maiden name still engraved on the cap) and used that until I got my own. Now I'm wondering if that was a good thing now, since I've spent maybe, 2, 3,000 USD on pen-related purchases in the past two years in high school and college!

 Anyway, here's a quick list of oft-recommended pens, all no more than 200 bucks (from most retailers, sans shipping); I've personally tried/have them so I can definitely vouch for how well they write. Bold ones are the ones I *really* recommend though:

 Modern:
*Pelikan M200* (or a used M400) - (piston filler; wet and wide writer; nice and light)
 Bexley Simplicity/Simplicity II - (cartridge/converter fill; pretty huge when posted; nibs are true to width)
*Sailor 1911M *- (cartridge/converter fill; glassy-smooth nibs - some of the best to date, very elegant and classic styling; light in the hand)
 Lamy 2000 - (piston filler; *really* wet and wide; modern finish)
 Pilot Vanishing Point - (cartridge/converter fill; clicker-type, which is neat; regulated, wet lines; pretty hefty)
 Pilot 78G - (squueze converter fill; simple to use and very good workhorse pens; real cheap)

 Vintage / out of production (try the Fountain Pen Network marketplace?):
*Parker 51* - (aerometric or vacumatic filler; reliable as heck; very sleek and simple)
 Parker 45 - (cartridge/converter fill; reliable workhorse type pen; lots of styles and finishes)
*Sheaffer Targa* (depending on the model/finish) - (cartridge/converter fill; really sharp, modern design; beautiful inlaid nib - oh, it writes well too)

 If you're not too willing to plop down all that money, I can give you one of the Chinese pens I'm selling here to help you test the waters. Just pay for shipping from the Phils.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woof, you see the pen immediately above your post? That's where to start. It's a Lamy Safari. Buy one with a converter (ISellPens.com Homepage ~ Fountain Pens, RollerBalls, Ball Points, and Pencils is a good dealer) and a bottle of traditional ink (Waterman, Pelikan, Aurora, Shaeffer, Lamy (stay away from Lamy Blue-Black), Parker, Visconti etc.) Stay away from the more modern, saturated inks like Noodler's or Private Reserve to start just because they require a bit more maintenance and can be a bit fiddly in certain pens. If you like blue ink, check out Visconti Blue. If you like Black, check out Aurora's. Waterman Havana Brown is an old standard, too.

 If you're new to fountain pens, I'd suggest an F nib just because that will be more similar to a roller ball or other liquid ink pen that you might have used in the past.

 For more information than you could ever use, visit and click on Reference Pages on the left navbar._

 

Thanks Leftnose. Lamy Safari, will do. I like electric blue and I'm a lefty, so wet writing might not be good. (or maybe it wouldn't matter, I am not sure if I'm speaking correctly) Is that Visconti Blue an electric blue?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zeroblade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm actually kind of lucky in that I never really had to worry about what pen to start with; I found my aunt's old Parker 45 (with her maiden name still engraved on the cap) and used that until I got my own. Now I'm wondering if that was a good thing now, since I've spent maybe, 2, 3,000 USD on pen-related purchases in the past two years in high school and college!

 Anyway, here's a quick list of oft-recommended pens, all no more than 200 bucks (from most retailers, sans shipping); I've personally tried/have them so I can definitely vouch for how well they write. Bold ones are the ones I *really* recommend though:

 Modern:
*Pelikan M200* (or a used M400) - (piston filler; wet and wide writer; nice and light)
 Bexley Simplicity/Simplicity II - (cartridge/converter fill; pretty huge when posted; nibs are true to width)
*Sailor 1911M *- (cartridge/converter fill; glassy-smooth nibs - some of the best to date, very elegant and classic styling; light in the hand)
 Lamy 2000 - (piston filler; *really* wet and wide; modern finish)
 Pilot Vanishing Point - (cartridge/converter fill; clicker-type, which is neat; regulated, wet lines; pretty hefty)
 Pilot 78G - (squueze converter fill; simple to use and very good workhorse pens; real cheap)

 Vintage / out of production (try the Fountain Pen Network marketplace?):
*Parker 51* - (aerometric or vacumatic filler; reliable as heck; very sleek and simple)
 Parker 45 - (cartridge/converter fill; reliable workhorse type pen; lots of styles and finishes)
*Sheaffer Targa* (depending on the model/finish) - (cartridge/converter fill; really sharp, modern design; beautiful inlaid nib - oh, it writes well too)

 If you're not too willing to plop down all that money, I can give you one of the Chinese pens I'm selling here to help you test the waters. Just pay for shipping from the Phils. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Headphones, watches, pens...you guys are going to be the death of me!


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Leftnose. Lamy Safari, will do. I like electric blue and I'm a lefty, so wet writing might not be good. (or maybe it wouldn't matter, I am not sure if I'm speaking correctly) Is that Visconti Blue an electric blue?_

 

I'm not sure that I would call Visconti blue electric because it is a darker blue. Aurora Blue is probably more electric but it probably wouldn't be suitable for a lefty as Aurora black is very slow drying and I assume that the blue is as well. I'd really love to recommend Private Reserve American Blue or DC Supershow Blue both of which really pop off the page but, as with almost all PR inks, the drying time is probably way too long to be used by a lefty because of the high saturation of the inks.

 In this case, your best friend is Pear Tree Pens and their 4-pack sampler: Fountain Pen Ink Samples

 I'd suggest getting a pack with Visconti Blue, Aurora Blue, Waterman Florida Blue, and Noodler's Ottoman Azure. Be sure to flush the pen well between colors so that you know what you are getting is a good representation of the ink you think you're using.

 I know that I said to avoid Noodler's in a previous post but Ottoman Azure is one of their more traditional inks and it might be just what you are looking for. I use it in a pen with a stub nib and it looks fantastic.

 As always, Fountain Pen Network and their review index is a good resource: INDEX OF INK REVIEWS - The Fountain Pen Network


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure that I would call Visconti blue electric because it is a darker blue. Aurora Blue is probably more electric but it probably wouldn't be suitable for a lefty as Aurora black is very slow drying and I assume that the blue is as well. I'd really love to recommend Private Reserve American Blue or DC Supershow Blue both of which really pop off the page but, as with almost all PR inks, the drying time is probably way too long to be used by a lefty because of the high saturation of the inks.

 In this case, your best friend is Pear Tree Pens and their 4-pack sampler: Fountain Pen Ink Samples

 I'd suggest getting a pack with Visconti Blue, Aurora Blue, Waterman Florida Blue, and Noodler's Ottoman Azure. Be sure to flush the pen well between colors so that you know what you are getting is a good representation of the ink you think you're using.

 I know that I said to avoid Noodler's in a previous post but Ottoman Azure is one of their more traditional inks and it might be just what you are looking for. I use it in a pen with a stub nib and it looks fantastic.

 As always, Fountain Pen Network and their review index is a good resource: INDEX OF INK REVIEWS - The Fountain Pen Network_

 

So...what's behind the change of heart on Noodler's for me? 

 Last question so that I avoid hijacking the thread...if you go up in the Lamy line, do you basically maintain the same feel and usability of the Safari? I like some of the pens I saw from them that were in a little more professional guise, but I didn't know if they were above me or not.

 Thanks guys.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So...what's behind the change of heart on Noodler's for me?_

 

It's an oversimplification but Noodler's basically makes two types of inks: bulletproof and non-bulletproof. The bulletproof inks are *very *permanent and can cause some issues in certain pens due to their composition. They can stain pens, clog pens, ruin clothes (the inks contain dyes that bond to cellulose which is found in paper and cotton). They're just not great inks for a beginner.

 However, their non-bulletproof inks are fairly painless. They do tend to be more highly saturated than more traditional inks and can clog certain pens but the Safari is pretty good in that regard.

 So the change of heart on Noodler's comes from the fact that you mention you want an electric blue which made me think of Ottoman Azure which is one of the non-bulletproof inks.

 While the Lamy pens are very much like the Grado line where a bit more $$ gets more quality, I'd suggest sticking to the Safari line (SR-60) or the Al-Star (SR-80). You get great bang for your buck and you'll be able to learn if you like fountain pens before spending more money. 

 The 2000 does stand a bit apart in the Lamy line from the rest of the pens but it is outstanding in its own right.


----------



## Zodduska

woof37, since you're looking for an electric blue might I suggest also taking a gander at:

J. Herbin Fountain Pen Ink - 30 ml Bottle - Eclat de Saphir (Sapphire Blue)

 Its one of my favorite blues and as a bonus it smells very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sadly pear tree pens seems to not be stocking very many Herbin inks these days or you could include it in a sampler.


----------



## Zeroblade

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Headphones, watches, pens...you guys are going to be the death of me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's all for the US economy, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last question so that I avoid hijacking the thread...if you go up in the Lamy line, do you basically maintain the same feel and usability of the Safari? I like some of the pens I saw from them that were in a little more professional guise, but I didn't know if they were above me or not.

 Thanks guys._

 

Well in short, yeah. A lot of the Lamy line (asides the 2000) is pretty much the same in terms of writing quality, since most pens actually use the same kind of stock nib design. (The Z...something-or-other) 
 Switching around brands would be a good idea, but as of date, factoring pricing and availability into the question, I'd say Lamy's the most beginner-friendly brand, asides Pelikan and their Pelikano line. Thankfully I have a source where I can get a lot of Lamy stuff significantly cheaper than their typical price so it's even easier for me to convince people to try one


----------



## Tsujigiri

Cool, a pen thread... This is actually my main hobby, I've only just gotten into audio. So far I have a Lamy 2000, Montblanc 149, Pelikan m200, m205, m1000, Sailor 1911 sterling, 1911m, Platinum President, Pilot Myu 701, Custom 823, Elite, Cross Century II, ATX, Eversharp Skyline, "Round Doric," Waterman 52, Phileas, Levenger Newton, Conklin Signature, and a few others that I either don't use or don't have names for...


----------



## Zeroblade

Same here. I've seen you a lot on the FPN forums, actually!

 It was only recently when my friend told me how crappy the sound I was getting actually was, then promptly advised me to get proper headphones; Grado SR80i's were just within reach, so I got those, and boy, I'm glad I did! My collection's nothing compared to many others' but I'll be darned it they weren't some of the best writers I've had.

 (my wallet's a lot sorrier than it ought to be however)


----------



## Tsujigiri

I thought your name looked familiar... nice to see another FPN'er here. I actually haven't been on FPN for a while because I was busy with school, but I think I'll check back in now that I'm on break. Like you, I've only just learned to hate my old headphones... looks like I'll be devoting my attentions here now since I don't need any more fountain pens (I know, they all say that...)


----------



## Zeroblade

Taking a break from pens too, actually. I think I'm satisfied with my writers for now, but I feel like I'll end up wanting another pen just for the heck of it; maybe a Pilot Custom 823 in smoked gray, or a Sailor with a Naginata.
 Still, focusing on getting a headphone amp now; torn between getting a 2nd-hand Audio gd C2C, a 2nd-hand Meier Corda Swing, a 2nd-hand Original Master, (200 USD isn't a really good amount to work with, methinks) or... something else. </offtopic>


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure that I would call Visconti blue electric because it is a darker blue. Aurora Blue is probably more electric but it probably wouldn't be suitable for a lefty as Aurora black is very slow drying and I assume that the blue is as well. I'd really love to recommend Private Reserve American Blue or DC Supershow Blue both of which really pop off the page but, as with almost all PR inks, the drying time is probably way too long to be used by a lefty because of the high saturation of the inks.

 In this case, your best friend is Pear Tree Pens and their 4-pack sampler: Fountain Pen Ink Samples

 I'd suggest getting a pack with Visconti Blue, Aurora Blue, Waterman Florida Blue, and Noodler's Ottoman Azure. Be sure to flush the pen well between colors so that you know what you are getting is a good representation of the ink you think you're using.

 I know that I said to avoid Noodler's in a previous post but Ottoman Azure is one of their more traditional inks and it might be just what you are looking for. I use it in a pen with a stub nib and it looks fantastic.

 As always, Fountain Pen Network and their review index is a good resource: INDEX OF INK REVIEWS - The Fountain Pen Network_

 

I have a sampler of those inks, minus the Ottoman Azure, on the way. (I subbed the J Herbin that Zodduska suggested) Did they stop offering the OA ink in the sampler? I'll find another way to try it. 

 Not to ask an oft-answered question, but what's the best way to flush the well?

 Thanks much...I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's an oversimplification but Noodler's basically makes two types of inks: bulletproof and non-bulletproof. The bulletproof inks are *very *permanent and can cause some issues in certain pens due to their composition. They can stain pens, clog pens, ruin clothes (the inks contain dyes that bond to cellulose which is found in paper and cotton). They're just not great inks for a beginner.

 However, their non-bulletproof inks are fairly painless. They do tend to be more highly saturated than more traditional inks and can clog certain pens but the Safari is pretty good in that regard.

 So the change of heart on Noodler's comes from the fact that you mention you want an electric blue which made me think of Ottoman Azure which is one of the non-bulletproof inks.

 While the Lamy pens are very much like the Grado line where a bit more $$ gets more quality, I'd suggest sticking to the Safari line (SR-60) or the Al-Star (SR-80). You get great bang for your buck and you'll be able to learn if you like fountain pens before spending more money. 

 The 2000 does stand a bit apart in the Lamy line from the rest of the pens but it is outstanding in its own right._

 

Aluminum fine NIB All-Star on the way. Pretty excited about it, even though I type for a living. Very cool of you all to help me, thanks.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_woof37, since you're looking for an electric blue might I suggest also taking a gander at:

J. Herbin Fountain Pen Ink - 30 ml Bottle - Eclat de Saphir (Sapphire Blue)

 Its one of my favorite blues and as a bonus it smells very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Sadly pear tree pens seems to not be stocking very many Herbin inks these days or you could include it in a sampler._

 

I shall, per your recommendation. Got it in my sampler pack. Thanks!


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zeroblade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's all for the US economy, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Well in short, yeah. A lot of the Lamy line (asides the 2000) is pretty much the same in terms of writing quality, since most pens actually use the same kind of stock nib design. (The Z...something-or-other) 
 Switching around brands would be a good idea, but as of date, factoring pricing and availability into the question, I'd say Lamy's the most beginner-friendly brand, asides Pelikan and their Pelikano line. Thankfully I have a source where I can get a lot of Lamy stuff significantly cheaper than their typical price so it's even easier for me to convince people to try one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Heh, you lucky dog. We'll see how the Lamy All-star goes.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not to ask an oft-answered question, but what's the best way to flush the well?_

 

I flush two different ways, depending on how lazy I'm feeling.

 First, better way, fill a small bowl with lukewarm water. Fill the pen with water and then flush it out into the sink. Do this until the water coming out of the pen is clear. Depending on the ink, it might take 10 cycles to flush.

 When I'm lazy and using a cartridge/converter pen, I pull off the converter and run the sink at a very, very slow flow (not a drip, but a very slow flow) and run it into the pen from where the converter attaches. Again, when the water comes out clear, the pen is flushed. This, of course does not clean the converter but getting the pen's feed cleaned is always the harder of the two tasks. This obviously does not work with a non-cartridge pen and I'm not totally convinced that it won't damage a pen so do this at your own risk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact, even once you've settled on an ink and have bought a full size bottle, it's not a bad idea to do a flush once a month or so, especially if you don't write that much. This will help keep the pen from clogging.


----------



## woof37

All the water won't make the pen rust?


----------



## leftnose

Nope. Ink is water-based, remember.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope. Ink is water-based, remember._

 

Now I will.


----------



## jfindon

I just tried flushing my cheap disposable Sheaffer and I don't think I did it right, but that's ok since it was only $7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took the cartridge out (black ran out, wanted to use the spare blue one) and held it under a slow trickle of water until the water came out clean. Then I "wrote" with it until it stopped spitting water out, dried it best I could, and stuck the blue cartridge in. Only problem is it seems like it wasn't 100% dry because the blue ink was very light and "watery".


----------



## leftnose

Pull the cartridge back off the pen carefully, do a mini-flush again to get a bit of water back into the feed (let it drip out into the sink).

 And here's the part I forgot:

 Wrap the section in a paper towel and hold by the end opposite the nib. Then flick it with your arm and wrist several times like you would an old school glass thermometer. This will push the water out of the feed. Be sure you cover the end of the nib carefully and completely with the PT or you'll get ink spots all over your wall! Hold tight, too!


----------



## Zeroblade

Basic maintenance flushing is basically filling the pen with water, and then emptying the contents for as many times as needed until the water's clear, then the flicking of the pen with tissue (I prefer tissue to actual cloth (except rags) since well, ink stains and all). I do this after every change of ink, or if I feel like it (though ideally once every one or two months).
 For a more thorough cleaning, usually before I put it back in storage, I repeat the flushing procedure as many times as needed until the pen is more or less completely clean. If the converter (if any) is disassemble-able, I take it apart and rinse thoroughly. For some pens whose nib/feed sections are removable, I usually pull them out (most of the time, feeds on modern pens are simply friction-fit) brush with an old clean toothbrush through running water. Then a general rinse of every other part of the pen that won't be harmed by water. After that, a nice wipe dry - air dry if necessary - and then back into the pen box it goes.


----------



## cyberspyder

For us Canucks, you can find them at Staples ($9.99), just saw a bunch there, and picked one up











 Brendan


----------



## markt1600

Slightly off topic but is anyone here using the Livescribe Pulse pen? I just started using one and although it requires special paper, its ability to recognize text and link text to audio is pretty amazing. I've been using it to takes notes but would love to hear other more creative uses for it.


----------



## woof37

Yes, my boss has one. It's nifty, especially for those who take notes and need to easily transcribe them later. Until they have more paper types available for use, I think it'll be a niche product at best.

 Oh, BTW, the paper is waterproof. His is, at least.


----------



## The_X

Nothing really special. Parker IM, and a Cross roller ball. I replaced the Parker's ballpoint cartridge with a gel one, which is MUCH nicer. The ballpoint was very, very meh. Haven't had the urge to get anything nicer. Keeping up on refills for both pens is already kind of expensive because I write so much. During the semester, I usually write at least 5 of notes pages a day, all in small cursive.


----------



## leftnose

So it's a bit slow at work today so I am taking the time to flush and clean my office pens.

 I get to the Lamy Safari filled with Noodler's Legal Lapis and what do I find:





 It's stained! I really don't care because Legal Lapis is all I will ever use in this pen and this pen, being of lower value, was purchased just for this purpose but it goes to show how nasty Noodler's Bulletproof can be. I'll say that it's been about 2 months since the last thorough flush and I don't recall any staining like this then.


----------



## woof37

I'm about to ask a dumb, dumb question...it's a bad thing to have the inside stained like that? You can't just have inserts for other color inks?


----------



## leftnose

In the case of pens that use converters, yes you could just buy another. However, what about the internals of the pens? If the converter is getting stained, you would also have to worry about the inside of the section, the feed, and other parts. Also, what about piston fillers or other types of pens that don't use converters?

 Imagine seeing that kind of staining on your nice new Pelikan 800 Demonstrator:


----------



## music_man

i have just managed to find all of my favorite hobbies right here at head-fi!
 as most people know by now my typing is, uh poor. i am from before the selectric so. handwriting was the thing.

 i used to collect any fp's. the last ten years i have focused on pelikan le's and se's. i have all the cities and places plus most of the le's.

 the basic pelikan design i think is wonderful. it works so good. you can leave it capped for a month and it starts right up. piston fill is my favorite too. if someone just wants a top notch pen the regular ones(like 400 or 600) are the real deal. the le's and se's have the quality "and" the looks. plus the 18k nibs are not spongy on the editions. they will change a nib anytime for free and i have never even used that service! the parker black ink flows great through these. plus the bottle looks nice so i don't spill half the ink onto the floor and not into the inkwell lol. the "beak" is maybe the strongest clip i know of.

 i once liked conklin le's and krone le's. then i got so many bad fillers and nibs i forgot about them. real pretty pens but hardly ever work like a pelikan. i kept albert einstein though because he was important to me regardless of the pens importance. i think it is too expensive though.

 i was never into mb besides a few rollers. i don't know why really. they are great quality.
 i used to always use a boheme arabesque azur roller in my car. then i put it away in fear of it dissapearing on me. fp's don't work great in cars,doh!

 i still have a very rare parker duofold le i never used it looks real cool but it is a converter. other than that just pelikans now. unfortunately my kitty tore up my favorite fancy moleskine a few days ago. my picadilly circus has sat atop it for 3 years, standing at the ready. thats my very favorite one besides chicago.

 i am so happy with my phones/audio i am glad there is other stuff to talk about here!

 happy writing,
 music_man


----------



## jinp6301

Got a Lamy Safari (fine) as a starter FP. If anyone knows a place where I can get the converter for ~$5 including shipping, I would love to hear it


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the case of pens that use converters, yes you could just buy another. However, what about the internals of the pens? If the converter is getting stained, you would also have to worry about the inside of the section, the feed, and other parts. Also, what about piston fillers or other types of pens that don't use converters?

 Imagine seeing that kind of staining on your nice new Pelikan 800 Demonstrator:_

 

Oh. That is pretty. 

 My All-Star just showed up! Anything special I need to do before filling it up? (and how do I fill it up?)


----------



## jinp6301

Did you get a converter? If so, put the converter inside the pen, put the whole nib in ink, turn the knob on the top of the converter until you get ink without bubbles, then take the nib out of the ink, clean the nib with a napkin, youre done


----------



## music_man

you shouldn't wipe the nib i don't think. just "touch" it to a bunched up kleenix. i run mine under drip-drop water for a second.

 music_man


----------



## jinp6301

Right, thats what I meant. You can also do a slight flicking motion.


----------



## woof37

Great, thanks JinP and MusicMan. If the converter is so commonplace and seemingly necessary...wonder why they just make it a permanent part of the pen?


----------



## leftnose

If you're filling from the Pear Tree sampler, you probably won't be able to fit the nib into the small bottles. If that's the case, just stick the converter straight into the bottle to fill it and wipe it off carefully. Once you've got the converter back on the pen, screw the converter down VERY SLOWLY to get some ink into the feed.

 Also note with the Al-Star converter that there are two small tabs on the converter body that fit into grooves in the pen body to lock it in place.


----------



## tnmike1

you can follow Leftnose advice or buy a syringe that you can then use to fill the converter. The syringe ccan also be used to fill or flush old cartridges for use with the Pear Tree sample. I've done both, and found saving old cartridges, cleaning them out with water then saving for the Pear Tree samples work well.


----------



## music_man

you mean filling the converter with a syringe then putting it in the pen? i don't know but that sounds like a leak. so much easier to just turn it. i know it takes the fun away but why not just get cartridges? the cartrdige/converter was really built for simplicity more than performance anyhow. there are actual syringe resevoir pens. very old. pain in the butt too.

 i much prefer a piston, then a button or plunger. they all hold much more ink. as much as i write, cartridges i have to fill daily.

 i was just looking at my david oscarson winter. i never use the really collectable ones. that one isn't really collectable though so i think will ink it right now and see how it writes. honestly i don't know why a pen like that is a cartridge/converter. beyond me. i guess it is like rolex, appeals to the masses.

 on that note, like i said i never got a bad pelikan nib. if i did they would service it free anyways. i got a few bad mb's. they make too many of them imo. their rollers are the best though.

 levenger has some nice colors but i don't like the quality. waterman is very basic but flows and dries great.

 music_man


----------



## kshelton

This isn't one I personally made but I could make one of these with custom wood no problem. Just thought I would throw out something unique. Maybe something like this has already been posted though. I have been making pens as a hobby for about 12 years


----------



## Publius

A warning: I've had problems with wiping nibs off after refilling them. The fibers tend to get stuck in the tines, widening the ink line of EF pens. It's not visible until you remove/clean the nib, at which point blockages in the tines are evident when held to the light.

 I've been doing more refills of the converter itself nowadays, so that I don't have to mess around with nibs.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kshelton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk126/kyleshelton01/IMG_0903.jpg

 This isn't one I personally made but I could make one of these with custom wood no problem. Just thought I would throw out something unique. Maybe something like this has already been posted though. I have been making pens as a hobby for about 12 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thats awesome. Can you show us some of your work?


----------



## kshelton

Sure I can take some pictures, I don't have any fountain pens made right now. That seems to be the theme of this thread I just have some roller ball pens made right now. But I will get some pics up soon.


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Mont Blanc -















_

 

Would anyone be able to ID this for me?


----------



## kshelton

Montblanc 149 

Meisterstuck 149 Fountain Pen


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would anyone be able to ID this for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

second order differential equations, of course


----------



## music_man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kshelton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Montblanc 149 

Meisterstuck 149 Fountain Pen_

 

i cannot believe they put the price there! that is strictly against mont blanc's rules!

 oh wait, nevermind i see that is used? it's allowed then.

 music_man


----------



## bcpk

A 149 eh, thanks for your help. It was given as a gift.


----------



## kshelton

Yeah looks like it in the picture to me, I was lucky and ran into after a google search.


----------



## Zeroblade

I don't have a 149, but I recently received my aunt's used 146 while she was cleaning her closet out, and your pen looks more like a MB 146 to me. Compared to the 149, the nib's too small, the markings aren't as fancy-looking, and the 149's nib is 18k, not 14. Best and easiest way to tell is the cap band engraving though. It ought to say "-MONTBLANC- MEISTERSTUCK No 14X" 

 Edit: my 146 doesn't have a gold band by the barrel threads, so your pen could indeed be a 149. Not really a Mont Blanc expert here, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Edit2: turns out there are earlier versions of the 146/149 that also don't have the gold rings (1980's issues), which what mine could be. Guess we can't really tell until we get that cap band reading lol


----------



## music_man

my cat knocked my picadilly circus on the floor yet again. it is my daily writer and favorite pen. amazingly it never seems to be harmed, not even scratched.

 the se pelikans are super pens. they have the looks, a piston fill, good 18kt nib and just work great. they can be had(depedning on which one) on sale as low as $250 sometimes.

 you can't even come close to a pen like this for that money in any other brand.

 even a regular 400 series is one heck of a pen at one heck of a price. on the other hand i have pelikans that are thousands. they are no better than any other pelikan just fancier and more limited. you get the same quality with the least expensive one as long as it is 400 or above. not 250 or pelikano.

 music_man


----------



## kshelton

Wow that us just nuts! I can't believe you guys would pay that much for a pen. The wood one I posted earlier I would sell for under 100$ and I questioned if anyone would pay for that. I guess I need to look into making them again haha.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kshelton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow that us just nuts! I can't believe you guys would pay that much for a pen._

 

Namiki Emperor Collection At JOON New York

 Now, I wouldn't spend that much on a pen. My limit is about $400. I like to own pens that I can use!


----------



## bcpk

I'll check when I get home tonight, but I'm 99% sure there wasn't any model number on my clip band.


----------



## kshelton

400 dollars on a pen....wow I guess we all have things we will pay a premium for. Oh and that 8000$ pen, if you have the money to blow 8 grand on a pen you need to give some money to charity or something.


----------



## music_man

"real" mb's have a serial number around the band at the top of the clip. fake ones rarely do. unless they are real good fakes which stinks. lot of fake mb's. just a heads up.

 i have been given mb's at seminars lol. not real haha.

 music_man


----------



## music_man

i give a lot of mony to several charities. i volounter many hours at charities too. on thanksgiving i work at a soup kitchen. i am not "too good". i give back.

 music_man


----------



## bcpk

Mine has a serial number on the clip band as well as "GERMANY", but no model number.


----------



## music_man

thats exactly what real ones have. unfortunately so do some very good fakes. the only way to be sure you have a real one is to know where it came from. if you got it at a pawn shop for $25 it is probbaly fake. once a pawn shop tried to sell me a rolex but it needed a "new battery" lol!

 music_man


----------



## Zeroblade

Another telltale sign of a cheapo 146 or 149 is if it's a cartridge/converter fill. They always have, and (ideally) always will be piston-fillers. The 144's a c/c filler though. 
 And of course, check if the nib has the 4810 stamped on it somewhere, Mont Blanc has a fetish for the height of the mountain, it seems.


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine has a serial number on the clip band as well as "GERMANY", but no model number._

 

Your pen looks like a MONTBLANC - Writing Instruments - MeisterstÃ¼ck - Hommage Ã* FrÃ©dÃ©ric Chopin

 looks real to me.


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your pen looks like a MONTBLANC - Writing Instruments - MeisterstÃ¼ck - Hommage Ã* FrÃ©dÃ©ric Chopin

 looks real to me._

 

Thanks for the suggestion. Someone pointed that out the first time I posted the pictures a couple of pages back, but I'm unconvinced mainly due to the fact that it did not come in a Chopin box like the one on the first page. It's just a standard MB box.


----------



## mrarroyo

Any Jorg Hysek fans?


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the suggestion. Someone pointed that out the first time I posted the pictures a couple of pages back, but I'm unconvinced mainly due to the fact that it did not come in a Chopin box like the one on the first page. It's just a standard MB box._

 

Oh, I thought those pics looked familiar, that was me lol. Maybe its an older No145 (which AFAIK is the same pen as the one currently called Chopin)? I don't really know.

 Here's a pic of the Chopin taken apart see if it's the same as what you have:
http://www.dannzeman.com/wp-content/...11/MG_0102.jpg

 If you have a MontBlanc store near by you can always take it in and they can examine it for you.


----------



## kshelton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i give a lot of mony to several charities. i volounter many hours at charities too. on thanksgiving i work at a soup kitchen. i am not "too good". i give back.

 music_man_

 

Sorry I didn't mean anything towards you at ALL. I am just saying I can't imagine how much money I would personally need to have before I dropped it on a 8000$ pen. But we all have our hobbies. A lot of people think I am crazy for spending 165 on headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. (not here obviously)


----------



## music_man

no offense taken.

 i didn't buy an $8,000 pen though lol. that namiki is one pretty pen however! why stop there? namiki makes $20,000 pens! then of course you would have to own all of the different "scenes". with the number they have available that would only set you back,hmm maybe a couple hundred thousand? lol. thats why i collect pelikan! the most expensive one is like $2,100 and only that one! most of them go on clearance and are bought for $250 or so. if you can though get a maki-e pen. there are some that can be had for a reasonable price. if you are collecting pens, you should have at least one in maki-e imo. very pretty and amazing how they make them. it certainly does not have to be a namiki!

 in another thread we are discussing a $600,000 watch! honestly i'd rather help animals and people with my money and time. it is ok to have some nice things but i feel there is a point where some things are way to grandiose. for anyone really, regardless of what their financial situation is. of course, i am not one to judge either. you want a $20,000 pen and six hundred thousand dollar watch? knock yourself out i say. if you can pull that off at least don't forget to help others too please! warren buffett is a perfect example of a true gentleman with a whole lot of money. everyone should follow the example of frugality and charity that he sets imo! donald trump would have the $20,000 pen of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 music_man


----------



## Zeroblade

He'd take both the 20,000 Dollar pen AND the 600,000 Dollar watch, I bet.


----------



## GarageBoy

Anything written on your MontBlanc's box?

 Heres a few pens I have, some are no longer with me, but I still love them


----------



## jinp6301

Just bought a bottle of Private Reserve Gray Flannel ink and a clairefontaine notebook with 2 lamy converters today


----------



## kshelton

So I am curious, what would be a good first fountain pen? I have made one but didn't use it. But after looking at all the pictured I want to give one a try.


----------



## music_man

well of course i would say a pelikan. even the 400 series is very similar in construction to any high end pen. i think they are like $150 or something(on discount). correct me if i am wrong about the price. if you want to spend way less, monteverde is decent for like $50. don't buy a $25 monteverde though.

 music_man


----------



## jinp6301

I really like my new Lamy Safari. Cheap, writes well, lots of colors to choose from.

 Pelikan is another good choice.


----------



## kshelton

Hummm..... I was looking on ebay last night and the fountain pen I can make is selling very well on ebay. I might make a few and sell them. And make one for myself while I am at it.


----------



## righteousball

For very cheap fountain pen there's something called the Platinum Preppy.


----------



## GarageBoy

Cheapie wise, theres also the Pilot 78g and the Kaweco Sport


----------



## music_man

guys i have a question please. my picadilly circus has seen a whole lot of use. it is my daily writer for several years now. now, the nib is kind of "scratchy". do nibs where out? is that what happens(scratchy) when they do?. no worries, pelikan will replace it no charge if it is worn out. i just wanted to know before i had to be without my favorite pen for a couple weeks. maybe it just needs cleaning?

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## pkshiu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarageBoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

Always wanted a murex!
 I am a pilot fan -- I have a vanishing point as my daily writer, and a bamboo for the special occasions.

 P.K.


----------



## Zeroblade

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarageBoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anything written on your MontBlanc's box?

 Heres a few pens I have, some are no longer with me, but I still love them 







_

 

Holy- A Vacumatic with a full gold cap! AWESOME.


----------



## cyberspyder




----------



## music_man

that is cool. the glock and knife things i must have! where to get please?

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## GarageBoy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zeroblade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy- A Vacumatic with a full gold cap! AWESOME._

 

Vacumatic Imperial- friend bought it at a flea market and gave it to me. I had it restored (and sadly, it had a cracked barrel) 
 Will love it forever


----------



## ricksome

Got this Porsche Pen for my birthday


----------



## Zeroblade

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GarageBoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vacumatic Imperial- friend bought it at a flea market and gave it to me. I had it restored (and sadly, it had a cracked barrel) 
 Will love it forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Vac Imperials are insanely rare! Man oh man, you were incredibly lucky there!


----------



## music_man

i got a few colors of private reserve. i was kind of disappointed. they seem to be watered down some. they look much brighter on their website. then again i don't see how they painted those swatches with a fp anyhow. they are too broad. for a fine nib they just might not lay on that thick to make them so vivid. i still like it. it is just not as impressive as i thought. not too many companies have that type of color selection.
 levenger is done with the wild.

 music_man


----------



## jinp6301

they usually use something like a q-tip to get the swatch colors.

 check out the ink reviews on the fountain pen network forums


----------



## Hirsch

Recovering from Philadelphia Pen Show and getting ready to head out to LA in two weeks. The quest for pens goes on... Finds in Philly included a Chilton Clown with nice color and a Seth Crocker Full-Filling pen (not very common).


----------



## xuan87

just got my Sailor 1911m fine nib. found it really really scratchy due to me being lefty. however, i don't have this problem with my other EF pen, and Sailor is supposed to have superior ink flow. anyone know why?

 if this doesn't work out, i guess i might have to let it go


----------



## Landis

I gave a shot to a Greg at The Celtic Quillsmith and ordered a letter opener / pen combo. 

Shop eBay Canada Store - Celtic:: Irish, Hand Crafted

 Really reasonable prices, and from the looks of it, beautiful design quality. I'll make mention of build quality and part performance once I get the thing.


----------



## revolink24

I write with a medium-nib Pelikan Pura with Noodler's Forest Green, but as nice as it is to write on some papers, such as printer paper, moleskines, and other (expensive) paper, on my current notebook it is a feathering, bleeding mess. The already rather broad medium is made even larger from the feathering and I can only write on one side of the paper. Does anyone have any suggestions for decent (cheap) notebooks for note taking? I would like them to be quad or college ruled.


----------



## DarkSpoon

after reading through most of this thread i bought a charcoal Lamy Safari, converter, and 4 ink samples(Visconti Blue, Noodler's Gruene Cactus, Noodler's Beaver, and Noodler's Polar Black (eel))

 DAMN YOU HEAD-FI!


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *revolink24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I write with a medium-nib Pelikan Pura with Noodler's Forest Green, but as nice as it is to write on some papers, such as printer paper, moleskines, and other (expensive) paper, on my current notebook it is a feathering, bleeding mess. The already rather broad medium is made even larger from the feathering and I can only write on one side of the paper. Does anyone have any suggestions for decent (cheap) notebooks for note taking? I would like them to be quad or college ruled._

 

I use the standard college notebook which is sold at most college bookstores (that I know of)







 Its not great like a clairefontaine or a rhodia but its not bad and feathers much less then normal cheap notebooks.

 Also, I have heard that the red and black notebooks at staples are very good while not being very expensive

Black N' Red™ Polypropylene Notebook, 8 1/4" x 11 3/4" | Staples®


----------



## mierenneuker

So, I bought myself a Waterman today, but I'm going to return it tomorrow.
 The tip is just too width


----------



## DarkSpoon

well the converter is on back order for another week. this sucks.


----------



## Nakattack

Gonna pick up my first FP next week, probably a cheap Scheaffer with a fine nib. My sister is going to Japan in July, so she can get me some Iroshizuku while shes there YAY. My upgrade path is being planned as I speak. I should stop reading this forum...


----------



## noremedy

Does anyone have any feedback to give on this pen:

Montegrappa 1912 - Fine Writing Jewels - Celluloid Collection - Miya

 How does it compare to Mont Blanc or Cartier equivalents in the same sort of price range?


----------



## Nakattack

No idea on your particular model, but I was recently given a Montegrappa 300 Fountain. My first fountain pen! The guy down at the pen shop I visited once or twice told me it wasn't genuine, but I posted some pics on FPN and sent some off to Montegrappa, and both said it was an authentic Monte. I'm not going back there again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's a smooth writer, and now I'm going to start experimenting with inks yay. 
 Damn you head-fi hahaha.


----------



## music_man

i got a libelle soft case. the workmanship seems to be lacking. the strange thing is i thought the workmanship on the aston case was not great. maybe i got some bad examples. my luck. usually both of these are considered good.

 music_man


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i got a libelle soft case. the workmanship seems to be lacking. the strange thing is i thought the workmanship on the aston case was not great. maybe i got some bad examples. my luck. usually both of these are considered good.

 music_man_

 

libelle is a bargain basement brand, what did you expect?


----------



## music_man

i know the libelle pens are cheap s- made in china. their leather pen cases are us made and praised on most pen forums. they are also carried by the top pen stores.

 the aston is also supposed to be very high quality. made in a small shop in us. i guess companies do not put much effort into products that sell for $25. aston makes $2,500 jackets! so i doubt they spend much time on the pen cases.

 they are ok. i expected ferrigamo quality but i was expecting too much.

 for the record the aston is not really nicer than the libelle. i think ami might be nice.

 music_man


----------



## music_man

actually i retract that statement. upon close scrutiny the aston is much nicer than the libelle. it is just kind of an odd shape. like a little boat. the aston is hand made in ny usa with italian leather. it is also only a few dollars more than the libelle. the soft ones are not very expensive considering the price of the pens it will protect. the hard cases are very nice but a little expensive.

 music_man

 music_man


----------



## SolidSnake3

Wow very, very interesting thread we got here. Any suggestions to someone totally new looking to get a fountain pen who is also left handed? Basically I'm looking for a budget fountain pen that is fine for a lefty and hopefully doesn't bleed too much. Any ideas?


----------



## DarkSpoon

I'm no fountain pen expert but for a lefty you're going to need a fast drying ink and a pen with low flow.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





solidsnake3 said:


> Wow very, very interesting thread we got here. Any suggestions to someone totally new looking to get a fountain pen who is also left handed? Basically I'm looking for a budget fountain pen that is fine for a lefty and hopefully doesn't bleed too much. Any ideas?


 

 Lamy Safari with a fine or extra fine nib perhaps?


----------



## SolidSnake3

I was actually looking at those and they looked pretty good. I like the look of the black one and the price is about all I want to spend for just trying that type of pen out.


----------



## DarkSpoon

im very happy i bought my safari. i got the medium nib and find it to be a bit too wide for my tastes. i still use it every day though. ive got it filled up with Visconti blue at the moment. that's a great ink.


----------



## leftnose

So, I've got this on order as of today:
   

   
  Obviously, not my photo.  It's a Visconti Homo Sapiens with an F nib.  I'm going to give it a try with Aurora Black which is my blackest ink but I have found AB to be too wet and slow to dry in most of my other pens so I am thinking I will have to find another blacker than black ink to pair with this pen.  I'm thinking Fountain Pen Hospital's Noodler's Old Manhattan.
   
  I should have the pen early next week for first impressions.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> So, I've got this on order as of today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice looking pen!


----------



## mrarroyo

That is one nice Visconti! Love the clip.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Nice looking pen!


 

 Quote:


mrarroyo said:


> That is one nice Visconti! Love the clip.


 

 Thanks!  The body of the pen is actually made of an 'alloy' of resin and lava and instead of straight resin or cellulose.  That's what attracted me to it in the first place.  A stone pen is pretty cool if you ask me!  Also, the clip and other accents are actually bronze and not gold plate so they should develop a nice patina over time.


----------



## leftnose

Arrived earlier today and shown with my work pens.  From left, Lamy 2000 (Visconti Blue ink), Visconti Homo Sapiens, Rotring Newton (Aurora Black), and Lamy Safari (Noodler's Legal Lapis).  Sorry for the poor cell phone pic.  You can see that this pen really isn't a solid black color but it does have white/gray specs.  It also feels very different in hand.  It has a 'warmer and softer' feel to it than my other pens.  I like!
   
  I filled it with Aurora Black as I mentioned above and it writes like a dream.  The nib is quite large, the same size as the nib on my Van Gogh Maxi but it doesn't feel quite so bulky as the Van Gogh.  This is a big pen but it's still a race car.  Aurora Black is perfect in this pen, I think, except it feathers badly on the cheap copy paper here at work.
   
  I'm very much thinking this HS is a keeper.  The F nib is very flexy and writes SMOOOOOTH.  Apparently, it's some new alloy of 23K gold and palladium.  I think the nib of my Van Gogh is 14K gold and I know it feels very different.  This HS will mate nicely with an Omas F nibbed pen that I have which has a nib so stiff that it would probably pierce armor.
   
  I do have a new pen shop/dealer to recommend: http://www.pentime.com/  Bryant was very patient with me and did everything exactly as promised.  He even went so far as to send me a refund for shipping after he overestimated the FedEx shipping cost (he usually uses USPS).  Good price, too!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Arrived earlier today and shown with my work pens.  From left, Lamy 2000 (Visconti Blue ink), Visconti Homo Sapiens, Rotring Newton (Aurora Black), and Lamy Safari (Noodler's Legal Lapis).  Sorry for the poor cell phone pic.  You can see that this pen really isn't a solid black color but it does have white/gray specs.  It also feels very different in hand.  It has a 'warmer and softer' feel to it than my other pens.  I like!
> 
> I filled it with Aurora Black as I mentioned above and it writes like a dream.  The nib is quite large, the same size as the nib on my Van Gogh Maxi but it doesn't feel quite so bulky as the Van Gogh.  This is a big pen but it's still a race car.  Aurora Black is perfect in this pen, I think, except it feathers badly on the cheap copy paper here at work.
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I guess the palladium content is supposed to the highest ever used in a nib.  In any event, it's a really cool pen!  I buy most of my pens from fountainpenhospital.com, and they carry it too.  I think FPH's price is $475.00 for the fountain pen.


----------



## MadDog5145

Can anyone point out a place where I can get the Lamy Safari EF nib, Converter, and Aurora Black ink in one place? Would like to dabble in the fountain pen world, and that seems to me like the best starter kit, but can't find anyplace that will sell all 3.


----------



## leftnose

http://www.isellpens.com
   
  Good prices and great service!


----------



## The_X

Hey, that's exactly what I started with, except I got the F nib!  It really is an awesome way to begin.  I've since moved up to a Lamy 2000 and Studio Palladium--haven't felt the urge to branch out into other brands yet.


----------



## MadDog5145

The EF nib on the Safari turned out to be still too bold for me. I bought a Pilot Prera with a Fine nib and that has climbed up to be number two daily writer behind this:


----------



## The_X

What kind of paper were you writing on?  If you're using Moleskines or Piccadillys, it should be a really fine line.


----------



## MadDog5145

I don't think the hospital is going to change their paper selection in the charts to suit my pen's needs lol.


----------



## Philemon

[size=medium]It’s great to find someone that owns both, Visconti Homo Sapiens and Lamy 2000[/size]
   
  [size=medium]I bought a Lamy 2000 a few months ago (I did not know about Visconti’s). Lamy 2000 has been the greatest writing experience I ever had, it really glides over the paper and you do not have to apply any pressure. The best value for money I can imagine.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]I have a question: Lamy 2000 has an amazing nib and is made with “innovative” materials (at least for the 60’s). It also has an understated appearance (in matte black) and sturdy. Is it worth to invest the extra bucks to buy the Visconti Homo Sapiens (it costs about twice the Lamy)? Am I crazy to compare them?[/size]
  [size=medium]Normally I only own one fountain pen, I sell the previous one to buy a new one, but I do not want to sell my Lamy 2000. If you could have only two pens, would you have the Lamy and the Visconti?[/size]


----------



## Grimloki

Wow. Pen-fi. I'm guess I shouldn't be surprised that some headphone addictianados love pens as well. I thought I got away from the fountain pen addiction hobby.
   
  I had a Lamy 2000 for a number of years. Its a great pen. Neil Gaiman uses the Lamy 2000 as well. He refers to it as his 'novel writing pen'. 
   
  I think Hero 100s are probably the best bang/buck fountain pens, as far as modern ones go. Very nice and ~$30.
   
  They are based heavily on of one of the finest fountain pens ever made... vintage Parker 51s, which go restored for around ~$60+
   
  Vintage fountain pens are really amazing. If you haven't had the pleasure of checking out whats available, you should take a look. I think they far surpass the modern offerings, in style and quality.
   
  I spent a while finding the smoothest uncoated paper made. There are paper industry has standards for this kind of stuff... The first kind is too expensive for what it is, the second is Stora Enso 4cc color copy. Uncoated, super smooth, and dries really fast without feathering. Its worth it to have it bound up for you at Kinkos, if you don't mind unlined paper. Its cheap too. Excellent stuff.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


philemon said:


> [size=medium]It’s great to find someone that owns both, Visconti Homo Sapiens and Lamy 2000[/size]
> 
> [size=medium]I bought a Lamy 2000 a few months ago (I did not know about Visconti’s). Lamy 2000 has been the greatest writing experience I ever had, it really glides over the paper and you do not have to apply any pressure. The best value for money I can imagine.[/size]
> 
> ...


 

 I assume you're asking me.
   
  I'm not sure where you got your price figures on the Lamy vs. the Visconti but the difference is more like 5x, not 2x.
   
  Now that I've had more time with the HS, I'll confidently say that it's the best writing pen in my collection and probably the best fountain pen I've ever used.  This is so much the case that I haven't even thought about searching for the next pen to add to my collection.  I very much like my 2000 as well and it's my primary pen at work.
   
  However, if I were to cut my collection to two pens, or even one, the Homo Sapiens probably would be gone for the simple reason that it is a relatively expensive pen.  Mine stays in a case in my desk drawer at home when not in use.  To me, it's just too valuable to carry around.  To a certain extent, I feel the same about the 2000.  I think if I had to cut my collection to two pens, it would be a Lamy Safari for a carry/beater pen and a Pelikan 400 for desk use, especially since both pens have interchangeable nibs and are more versatile.
   
  If you do not have the same hesitation about carrying expensive pens with you then, yes, the 2000 and HS would be an excellent pair.  They compliment each other very well.  The 2000 has a very stiff direct nib while the HS can almost be called a flex nib it is so smooth and expressive.  I might be tempted to recommend a Safari for its interchangeable nib to pair with the HS but that's just nitpicking.  Or, perhaps a Pilot Vanishing Point for carry and versatility. 
   
  I understand the desire to have a small pen collection but I am so far past that point of reason that I really can't give you a definitive answer.  Whether or not or not the HS is worth the money is something only you can decide.  As with almost everything else, there's a point of diminishing returns with pens.  I think the 2000 is just about at the apex of price v. quality; pens don't get a whole lot better from a functional stand point but they get a whole lot more expensive.


----------



## Grimloki

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> ...I think the 2000 is just about at the apex of price v. quality; pens don't get a whole lot better from a functional stand point but they get a whole lot more expensive.


 

 Well said.


----------



## Philemon

[size=medium]Thank you for the response.[/size]
  [size=medium]It seams that I bought the Lamy at a relatively high price and I found a store that currently has the HS at a quite fair price (about 3x the Lamy). I am resisting the temptation of going to see the pen, because I am sure that I will buy it “at the heat of the moment”.[/size]
  [size=medium] I really think that, if I buy a pen (as well as a watch, for example), is to use it. I am really evaluating the HS purchase because it would be the most expensive pen I would ever buy and I certainly would like to use it.[/size]
  [size=medium]I think that this pen is not too flashy, but I live in Mexico City and it is not the safest town on earth.[/size]
  [size=medium]I read that, as the HS material absorbs humidity, it also absorbs the ink when you fill it. Is it true? For that kind of pen, I would not expect it to have that kind of “details”.[/size]


----------



## leftnose

Don't get me wrong, I use everyone of my pens that I own and wear all the watches I own but the pens are used and the watches are worn with care.  I don't wear one of my Pateks when I am mowing the lawn and I don't carry my Homo Sapiens if I'm working and writing on a factory floor.
   
  Also, don't assume that the HS will be the last or most expensive pen you buy.  We all say things like that and yet, here we are on a headphones site every day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Now, don't assume that the HS is not flashy just because it is black.  It's a very large pen and has quite a presence, especially when uncapped.  It is a pen that will get noticed.  I go to the D.F. on a regular basis and it is not a pen I'd carry in my shirt pocket there.
   
  I think absorb is the wrong word.  I've only been filling my pen with Aurora Black and you can see a bit of a 'stain' on the pen for a few hours after filling but it goes away.  The same with the moisture from your hand.  You will see where you've been holding the pen but those marks will go away by the next time you use the pen.  It is certainly no worse than any celluloid pen.


----------



## Philemon

[size=medium]Thank you again for your response and also for your photograph comparing your working pens, quite useful although I will have to go “meet” the HS to see it and touch it. I will have to wait a little bit because of all the “back to school” expenses. I just hope to be able to get it at the price I was offered…[/size]


----------



## ethan961

Well, I just placed an order with TWSBI for the Diamond 530. Two, actually.
   
  I got into fountain pens a few years ago when my grandfather gave me an old Sheaffer pen. I loved it, and I had finally found something that suited my writing style. However, while I was cleaning it out, I had the guts out and wrapped in a paper towel. The next morning, it was gone. Someone had tossed them in the trash, thinking it was just some plain paper towel. Even worse, the trash had just been emptied into the dump truck.
   
  Well, a little while ago, I remembered how much I miss FPs. I decided that I wanted to get into them again and make it more of a true hobby.
   
  I needed a workhorse that was both neat looking, held a lot of ink for note taking, and was reasonably priced. Seeing how TWSBI has been working so well with the FPN community to develop a great pen, and most people had favourable reviews of them, I figured they were worth a shot. I looked around and didn't find anything else that really appealed to me while still being affordable. Naturally, I looked for a Parker 51, but didn't find anything of real interest. I didn't really want a collectors pen, I wanted something to use.
   
  I also bought a bottle each of Blue and Black plain Noodler's ink. Nothing fancy.
   
  Does anyone have any suggestions for getting into this more in the future, such as must-have pens? I'm talking things like the KSC-75, the basic staples that everyone starts out on to get a good taste.
  It looks like the TWSBI is a pretty good value, one person saying it was a toss-up between if he liked his Lamy 2000 or his TWSBI more for everyday use. A quick search here doesn't show anyone mentioning the TWSBI before, but then again, I don't think anyone has had the same quality search results with the Huddler search than with the old system.
   
  I've always been a sucker for the small guys, so, naturally, they appealed to me even more.
   
  Anyways, I paid $106 for 2 pens shipped EMS to me in Canada. Ink cost me around $35 shipped from the US. I'll post back when they arrive and post my impressions, even though they'll be fairly useless, being only my second pen. Any thoughts? I also have a Pilot 78G in the mail ($10 shipped) as an emergency backup. I'm thinking of getting another TWSBI when they come out with a vac filler system and Bock Ti nibs as planned. Of course, provided I like the first ones.
   
  Ethan


----------



## unl3a5h3d

I am wanting to get a nice pen. I have finally moved up to a Moleskin journal and it is the best thing ever. Now I want to make full use of it. I have used a Pilot G2 for several years, the same case, just many refills. I like the feel of it, the only thing I don't like is that I have to leave my notebook open for the ink to dry, any way I can get around this? Thanks.


----------



## ethan961

Quote: 





unl3a5h3d said:


> I am wanting to get a nice pen. I have finally moved up to a Moleskin journal and it is the best thing ever. Now I want to make full use of it. I have used a Pilot G2 for several years, the same case, just many refills. I like the feel of it, the only thing I don't like is that I have to leave my notebook open for the ink to dry, any way I can get around this? Thanks.


 

 You can switch inks to something that dries faster. The forum fountainpennetwork.com is invaluable for finding that kind of stuff.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote: 





ethan961 said:


> You can switch inks to something that dries faster. The forum fountainpennetwork.com is invaluable for finding that kind of stuff.


 

 Sweet thanks!


----------



## erratik

Copped a sharbo X today  so excited.
   
  didnt know if i wanted 0.3mm or 0.5mm for the pencil so i got both (i write tiny and love the size of 0.3, but i cant find 4B 0.3mm lead and 2B isnt really soft enough/dark enough for my taste)
   
  got blue black, blood red, and mandarin orange for inks
   
  gonna main the blue black


----------



## The_X

I've had a lime green Lamy Safari with Aurora Blue for about a year now.  Since then, I have owned, enjoyed, and lost a Lamy Studio and Lamy 2000!!  I am just not destined to own expensive pens, it seems.  Yesterday, I picked up a second Safari in the matte charcoal color with some brown J. Herbin ink.
   
  My favorite pen so far has been the 2000, but the Safari is just incredibly reliable and likeable.


----------



## heavy_-j

Just ordered myself a red lamy safari with a fine nib, and a converter from isellpens.com, and two different sampler packs of ink from pear tree pens to try out!  I'm pumped for this....and also scared for my bank account!  thanks a lot guys.....
   
   
   
   
  this should be fun....now to find some paper....


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





heavy_-j said:


> Just ordered myself a red lamy safari with a fine nib, and a converter from isellpens.com, and two different sampler packs of ink from pear tree pens to try out!  I'm pumped for this....and also scared for my bank account!  thanks a lot guys.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I have a Safari. It's awesome. You should be really happy with it.
   
  I have a couple more expensive pens, but they really aren't worth the extra cost over the Safari for doing actual writing. Plus, the cost means you have to be extra cautious. Are they better to look at? Absolutely. Are they better to write with? Not by much. So your wallet doesn't have to hurt too bad here.
   
  Just avoid Pelikans. They're addictive (at least they are to me.)


----------



## heavy_-j

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I have a Safari. It's awesome. You should be really happy with it.
> 
> I have a couple more expensive pens, but they really aren't worth the extra cost over the Safari for doing actual writing. Plus, the cost means you have to be extra cautious. Are they better to look at? Absolutely. Are they better to write with? Not by much. So your wallet doesn't have to hurt too bad here.
> 
> Just avoid Pelikans. They're addictive (at least they are to me.)


 


   I've kinda gotten the feeling this is the case.....although I'd like to try a 18k gold nib or something someday...thats about the only upgrade that seems like it might make a difference. 
   
   
  I just got the safari yesterday actually!  luckily it came with an ink cartridge so I can try it out, otherwise I'd be sitting here with an empty pen waiting for my box of ink from pear tree!  .....I definitely like it so far.....takes a bit of getting used to though....


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





heavy_-j said:


> I've kinda gotten the feeling this is the case.....although I'd like to try a 18k gold nib or something someday...thats about the only upgrade that seems like it might make a difference.


 


  Not necessarily.  A good steel nib is better than a bad gold nib.  If you like the Safari and want to try a gold nib, you can get a gold nibbed Studio which has the same basic design as the Safari nib.  Should be under $100.


----------



## SolidSnake3

I just picked up my first nicer pen a few weeks ago, a Lamy Safari and so far love it. Have the extra fine nib which I'm a huge fan of seeing as how I'm left handed and that is the only one I tried in which the ink dried fast enough for me to not make a mess of it. 
   
  Anyhow, I'm going to be picking up a few nicer pens and pencils in the near future and was wondering if you guys had any suggestions on a nice pencil/pen holder? Right now I'm using an old pint glass which looks pretty cool however the bottom is pretty hard and I'm afraid of damaging any of the tips on some of the nicer mechanical pencils I might be getting *Rotring 600*


----------



## XTTX

My main pen is a Waterman Phileas Demonstrator with a medium nib. I really need a fine-nibbed pen though. I had a blue carbonesque vanishing point w/ a fine nib, but I ended up selling because I wasn't using it much, and I needed the money for my other hobby, audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Current ink is J. Herbin - Vert Olive. I've also got an assortment of other cheaper pens. By the way, does anyone here do any calligraphy?


----------



## ccbass

Any recommendations on a good ball point pen? 
   
  I'm a college student, so a nice fountain pen is useless to me, especially since theft is a possibility. 
   
  I write fast, and terribly small, basically crappy at best.  I need a fast pen that can keep up.  Something like Bic pens don't work because the super thick ink takes too much work for me to write.  I've been using Uniball Signo pens, however I find the ink to be a little bit too loose, and I'm not getting enough space between letters.  Fine to ultra fine tips are probably best.
   
  Help?
   
  Nothing ultra fancy that will scream, STEAL ME, please.


----------



## scootermafia

I like fancy pens too.  It's one of those pride of ownership things like having a Rolex, a nice wallet, etc.  It feels good to look at it, handle it, and write with it.


----------



## cyberspyder

Lamy Safari gets my vote, cheap, amazing value fountain pen.
  
  Quote: 





ccbass said:


> Any recommendations on a good ball point pen?
> 
> I'm a college student, so a nice fountain pen is useless to me, especially since theft is a possibility.
> 
> ...


----------



## erratik

Check out the sharbo X series, perfect for students


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Lamy Safari gets my vote, cheap, amazing value fountain pen.


 


  I second this. The Safari is my daily pen, and I own both the EF Fountain and rollerball variants.


----------



## SolidSnake3

Have EF Lamy Safari as well and love it. Really just a rock solid fountain pen that I don't feel nervous about using every single day. An amazing value for $30 or so.


----------



## ccbass

Ink?
   
  I write damn fast, and I need the ink to dry at a decent pace, no smearing.  Any suggestions?
   
  I'm still reluctant to using a FP in college though.


----------



## SolidSnake3

Quote: 





ccbass said:


> Ink?
> 
> I write damn fast, and I need the ink to dry at a decent pace, no smearing.  Any suggestions?
> 
> I'm still reluctant to using a FP in college though.


 

 The ink that came in my Lamy Safari dries as fast as I need it to. I am left handed so I need ink that dries almost instantly and so far I have not had any problems with the preloaded Lamy ink. Never had an issue with smearing or anything like that. Also, I'm a college kid and although I don't use my Lamy for note taking in class, I am looking at some disposable fountain pen's which I would use for daily classes.
   
  It takes a bit of getting used to but once you do the feel and writing style of a fountain pen is just unmatched.


----------



## ccbass

I've used a FP before, but I found it to be really runny.  It was red, had interchangeable cartridges, and leaked ink from the tip.  It was great when it worked.....
   
  http://www.isellpens.com/lamy.html
   
  Which one?
   
  I kind of like the Black Studio with an xfine nib?


----------



## SolidSnake3

If your concerned with too much ink flow than the extra fine nib is definitely the way to go. I would really recommend trying out a fountain pen again before you drop $60 on one just in case it still isn't for you. I recommend the Lamy Safari because it's cheap *$30ish*, built rock solid and isn't flashy in any way. The Studio looks pretty nice as well although I have never tried the pen so I can't comment on it any more than that.


----------



## cyberspyder

I've found that my Fine nibs still wrote too thick for my liking and with Lamy nibs, it's really the luck of the draw, sometimes the fine would write like an extra-fine and sometimes a medium. I just got another Safari in EF to complement my other two.
  
  Quote: 





solidsnake3 said:


> If your concerned with too much ink flow than the extra fine nib is definitely the way to go. I would really recommend trying out a fountain pen again before you drop $60 on one just in case it still isn't for you. I recommend the Lamy Safari because it's cheap *$30ish*, built rock solid and isn't flashy in any way. The Studio looks pretty nice as well although I have never tried the pen so I can't comment on it any more than that.


----------



## SolidSnake3

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> I've found that my Fine nibs still wrote too thick for my liking and with Lamy nibs, it's really the luck of the draw, sometimes the fine would write like an extra-fine and sometimes a medium. I just got another Safari in EF to complement my other two.


 

 Found the same thing when I demo'ed the Lamy Safari at a shop near my house. The fine seemed to write too think for me especially since I'm left handed. The Extra Fine however was just about perfect. I would still like even a smaller nib however the Extra Fine is as good as I'm going to get for quite a while I think.


----------



## leftnose

I'm selling my Visconti Van Gogh over on FPN for anyone who is interested.


----------



## mark2410

ooh people who would know, i was probably going to get a Lamy Safari but somwhere it seemed to indicate Lamy pens use their omn cartridge size rather than the universal ones most fountain pens take.  is that true as im not having pens that dont all take the some size cartridges


----------



## leftnose

Yes, Lamy uses their own cartridge style/size.


----------



## DarkSpoon

just grab a converter with it and use whatever ink you want.


----------



## revolink24

Indeed. The Lamy converters are very high quality as well.


----------



## ccbass

Anybody have experience with the lamy studio?
   
  Also, if I were to try a different ink, which is the best for a college student.  Meaning the ink should be rather quick drying, fast [no thick letters with a blob of ink], and easy to use.  I'm looking to spend no more than $80-100 on everything, pen, ink, converter, etc.


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Yes, Lamy uses their own cartridge style/size.


 


 ta for confirming
  
  Quote: 





darkspoon said:


> just grab a converter with it and use whatever ink you want.


 


  no, its a pain and i use fountain pens like normal peoaple use ballpoints and there is no way im dealling with the faff.  a shame really
   
   
  so any one know of any decent, cheap, extra fine tipped fountain pens?  nothing fancy and i want atleast a see through panel to see ink level


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





ccbass said:


> Anybody have experience with the lamy studio?
> 
> Also, if I were to try a different ink, which is the best for a college student.  Meaning the ink should be rather quick drying, fast [no thick letters with a blob of ink], and easy to use.  I'm looking to spend no more than $80-100 on everything, pen, ink, converter, etc.


 

 I have a black Studio.  It uses the same nib as the Safari so the writing experience as far as paper feel is the same.  The balance of the two pens is quite different as the Studio is so much heavier.  Also, my black Studio has a very highly polished section which gets quite slick with sweat/moisture from your hand so long writing sessions can be a bit difficult.
   
  Honestly, stretch your budget by $15 and you have enough for a Lamy 2000 and a bottle of ink.  http://www.isellpens.com/lamy.html  I've said it a bunch of times, pens get prettier than a 2000 but they don't get any better.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> ta for confirming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It takes about 30 seconds to refill my converter and I do it about once a week. Not a terribly big faff.


----------



## DarkSpoon

i'm in college and use my safari with converter everyday for notes(Visconti Blue for whoever was wondering about a good ink). i fill it once a week or so and it takes no time at all. it takes probably less time than if you were replacing the cartridge. if you are worried about running out of ink mid day then you can either carry a small vile for a refill or just a backup pen. the only thing that takes any time is if you want to change inks. that requires a bit more time to flush the old ink out of the pen but you would have to do that with a cartridge too somehow.
   
   
  Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> no, its a pain and i use fountain pens like normal peoaple use ballpoints and there is no way im dealling with the faff.  a shame really
> 
> 
> so any one know of any decent, cheap, extra fine tipped fountain pens?  nothing fancy and i want atleast a see through panel to see ink level


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





darkspoon said:


> i'm in college and use my safari with converter everyday for notes(Visconti Blue for whoever was wondering about a good ink). i fill it once a week or so and it takes no time at all. it takes probably less time than if you were replacing the cartridge. if you are worried about running out of ink mid day then you can either carry a small vile for a refill or just a backup pen. the only thing that takes any time is if you want to change inks. that requires a bit more time to flush the old ink out of the pen but you would have to do that with a cartridge too somehow.


 

 nope, i know round this place were all abit OCD about stuff once we get started and its an avenue im not going down, pen takes bog standard little cartridges or im not bothering, even if it means i cant get scented inks any more as i cant find them anywhere.
   
   
  ooh oltough if someone know where you could get scented ink cartridges that would be cool, w h smith did them once but alas no more


----------



## cyberspyder

I just got several Safaris in, I now have my lime green, red and black, one with fine nib and the tohers extra fine. I have some nice Diamine Kelly Green (Jade Green was too light IMO on white paper) in the green, some standard Lamy red cartridge, and I rotate between Noodler's bulletproof and Diamine Oynx Black. Paper is important too, I like my Rhodia pads.
   
  Brendan


----------



## attika89

Hello everyone!
  I've purchased a Lamy Safari "Fine nib" a week ago from eBay w/ a converter. Now I'm searching for some bottled ink...
  I don't have the pen yet but I expect it to arrive early next week...
  So here I've found some bottled ink but I just can't decide...
  I've found the following brands:
  Platinum, Sailor, Pilot, Herbin, Diamine, Parker Quink, and Pelikan 4001
http://translate.google.hu/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=hu&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=hu&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fbolthely.hu%2Ftollakboltja%2Flista%2F4b61bc5f18fx6_Tintak&act=url
   
  My problem is that I don't know anything about inks... I'm gonna use the Safari mainly for sketching/drawing and maybe - if it will be that good - for writing as well (but I might get an XF Safari for that).
  It'd be good if the ink could be diluted with water...
   
  I hope you can help


----------



## erratik

What kind of paper do you guys use?  I HATE using paper that is prone to feathering so i mostly buy black n red notebooks (plus the 24 lb stock is nice) but the pages are like coated or something so fountain ink tends to dry slow in my experience, though it''s only been with cheap pens like the pilot petit


----------



## cyberspyder

Like I said above, I like Rhodia pads which are basically Clairefontaine paper.


----------



## erratik

Cool beans, just ordered one of their reversable notebooks in black to try out the paper.  The more i think about it the more im considering swapping to square pads if I like the feel of the paper.  i dunno tho, maybe just to graph paper
  Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Like I said above, I like Rhodia pads which are basically Clairefontaine paper.


----------



## the wizard of oz

Shachihata Artline Drawing System in 0.1 ~ 0.8mm sizes in black. Very nice, very smooth. Good grip, nice design, better than the Stædtler Pigment Liners.


----------



## attika89

Is there anyone who uses J. Herbin inks?
  I'm planing to buy Perle Noire, and Café Des Iles...


----------



## Uncle Erik

attika89 said:


> Is there anyone who uses J. Herbin inks?
> 
> 
> I'm planing to buy Perle Noire, and Café Des Iles...





I picked up a bottle some years back. It is a good ink, but I stopped using it because it is awfully expensive for such a small bottle. I usually use Noodler's now.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





attika89 said:


> Is there anyone who uses J. Herbin inks?
> I'm planing to buy Perle Noire, and Café Des Iles...


 


  I just bought Cafe Des Iles, actually. It's a very nice ink, though I would prefer it to be even slightly more saturated, but it has good flow and doesn't bleed or feather much at all compared to my Noodler's inks. It's more similar to my Pelikan inks in the way it flows and dries.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





			
				Uncle Erik said:
			
		

> I picked up a bottle some years back. It is a good ink, but I stopped using it because it is awfully expensive for such a small bottle. I usually use Noodler's now.


 

 Thanks *Erik*!  
  These will be my first bottle inks so I'll take a try!
  In the "ink reviews" they seem good for me. At least for color!
   
   
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I just bought Cafe Des Iles, actually. It's a very nice ink, though I would prefer it to be even slightly more saturated, but it has good flow and doesn't bleed or feather much at all compared to my Noodler's inks. It's more similar to my Pelikan inks in the way it flows and dries.


 

 Thanks *revolink*!
  Fortunately I've found the one and only place in the country that sells Herbins ($8.7 each). They have all the colors except the Cafe Des Iles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they ran out of that....


----------



## Antony6555

Anyone know of the Chinese fountain pen brand Hero? I just bought 1 for 18 yuan (about $2.50 US dollars). It has a thin barrel (which I like) and writes like an extra fine rollerball/gel pen. Overall, quite a good deal. I have no clue if you can get them outside China though.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


antony6555 said:


> Anyone know of the Chinese fountain pen brand Hero? I just bought 1 for 18 yuan (about $2.50 US dollars). It has a thin barrel (which I like) and writes like an extra fine rollerball/gel pen. Overall, quite a good deal. I have no clue if you can get them outside China though.


 

 Hero makes a few different models - do you know which one you got?  They make a pretty fair 51 clone with a steel nib.  If you got one of those, you got one of the bargains in fountain pen land.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you get hooked, step up to a real 51; they're worth every cent.


----------



## wyager

I met a kid today, probably ~12 years old. He spun his own pens out of steel and wood on an electronic lathe. I didn't even know that was a thing until today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were very cool too! Personally, I just use this pen I got from the ritz carlton a while back. It's made out of aluminum and writes relatively well, but it looks like it sucks compared to the stuff I'm seeing in this thread.


----------



## erratik

Got my lamy vista in today and i really like it, but i have a question about whether or not it may be damaged.  it seems like the ink is leaking on the inside of the nib assembly where the fingers grip, is this normal?
   
   
  It also seems to be getting progressively worse
   
  This first picture is before I left school, the second was taken as soon as i got home.
   
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/3478/22443285.jpg
   
http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/4317/48084718.jpg


----------



## blackbird

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> antony6555 said:
> ...


 
  Speaking of real bargains, I'm looking for a great value priced fountain pen. (I should probably be sleeping, but I want some answers! Its 2am here on the east coast)
  I was thinking yesterday, I dump out a pen every week because I write so much. I feel bad because its expensive, and not environmentally friendly. I was especially surprised that nobody recycles pens. So I was thinking, why don't I spend some money, get a fountain pen, and get some refillable ink. I hate ballpoint pens anyway, and fountain pens seem really similar to rollerballs, which I prefer.
   
  However, as a guy less than 20yrs old, I have never used a fountain pen before. NEVER. I would prefer one that does not use cartridges (seems too expensive), and that I have to refill myself (all of them). I don't know which would be better. The "plunger" type where you put the pen into the bottle and it sucks up the ink, or the type where you use an eyedropper to put ink in. There might be better solutions, but please inform me.
   
  Of course, as my first fountain pen, I would like to keep the cost at about $30 or less. For those with experience, are fountain pens cheaper than disposable pens you get from staples/office depot/etc?
   
  Alright, I'm going to bed...


----------



## blackbird

I've done some research and I think I narrowed it down to the Lamy Safari and the Pelikano Jr. I also looked at the Pilot 78, but it looked to classy and elegant for my tastes. Yeah, I'm not even in college yet, I don't want fancy looking pens, or develop avarice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Both the Safari and the Pelikano look great, and are able to blend in with the cheapo pens. There is a local store here, so I guess I could go and ask to test both of them. 
   
  The main issue that I have is that it needs to use bottled ink. No cartridges whatsoever. They are not cheap, and they are not environmentally friendly. I know for a fact that the safari can use a piston converter, which is great for me, but I don't know if the Pelikano does. Its funny, because I might eventually buy both of them anyway.
   
  As long as the pens will last me years, then I don't mind spending $30 for them. I do have a tendency to misplace things, so I will try to keep my hand on one of my rollerballs for now, before I splurge on a fountain pen.
   
  I usually like writing in .7 or "extra fine", whatever that means. I guess I'll be able to try the tips at the store. I'll go next friday.
   
  Then we have the issue of inks. I suppose this will be the area with the highest expenditure, right? I guess that because I am getting started, I'll just use the cheapest ink possible? Can anybody suggest any, because I will be using bottled inks right off the bat. Again, I'd like to know if using a fountain pen with bottled inks will save money over the same period of time, compared to using disposable pens. I go through one entire pen every week.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





blackbird said:


> I've done some research and I think I narrowed it down to the Lamy Safari and the Pelikano Jr. I also looked at the Pilot 78, but it looked to classy and elegant for my tastes. Yeah, I'm not even in college yet, I don't want fancy looking pens, or develop avarice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Pelikan has their own converter which works in the Pelikano Jr, AFAIK.


----------



## blackbird

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ah, yes, you are correct. That means the pelikano would work too. However, I just realized that there is another option: the Parker Vector. Does anybody have experience with these three pens, and know which would be the best for a poor student (who tends to abuse his stuff)? One requirement is that it must last long, at least until I get into college.
   
  I would also like some ink recommendations.
   
  Here are the following costs with the converters:
  Pelikano Jr: $12.45+6= $18.45
  Parker Vector: $13.95+ $3.75= $17.70
  Lamy Safari: 23.99 + 4.95= $28.94
   
  Yes, the Safari is significantly more than the other two. I definitely like the vector more than the pelikano, but the clip on the vector looks like it could break at any moment.


----------



## revolink24

I love my Pelikan, but I love my Safari equally. The Safari is made of truly tough stuff, super hard plastic that will take a beating. The nib will, too. It may be a bit more than the others, but I suspect it might be worth it. The Pelikano is a nice pen as well, and it is much like the baby brother of my pen (the Pura) while the Studio is the big brother of the Safari. I haven't tried the Parker.


----------



## SolidSnake3

Had my Safari for a while now and use it quite often. Shows no real signs of use or wear, this thing really is tough. I don't know about the Pelikan but in terms of build quality and hardiness I would say the Safari is going to be quite hard to top at it's price point especially


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





blackbird said:


> Ah, yes, you are correct. That means the pelikano would work too. However, I just realized that there is another option: the Parker Vector. Does anybody have experience with these three pens, and know which would be the best for a poor student (who tends to abuse his stuff)? One requirement is that it must last long, at least until I get into college.
> 
> I would also like some ink recommendations.
> 
> ...


 

 I've bought my Safari for $23 with converter from ebay! If that means anything...


----------



## Antony6555

Check out hero too. They have a nicer build quality than at least the lamy. The safari uses a light, cheap feeling plastic while hero uses a heavier polished plastic, and it was only $2. You can find hero pens online, but I don't know what it costs to import.
   
  @Erik
   
  I checked out the lamy parker 51 replica but the barrels too fat for my taste. I like thin barrels because my writing style is very flat and compressed cursive and thick barrelled pens don't write precisely enough.
  Quote:


attika89 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackbird

Does anybody else have an input?


----------



## mralexosborn

I recently received a Montblanc ballpoint as a gift. How can I tell if it's real?
   
  At the bottom of the pen cap it says Montblanc-Meisterstuck-Pix. The cap is shiny (chrome?) and has flowers on it. It is fun to write with. I just want to know if it actually is worth anything.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mralexosborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I recently received a Montblanc ballpoint as a gift. How can I tell if it's real?
> 
> At the bottom of the pen cap it says Montblanc-Meisterstuck-Pix. The cap is shiny (chrome?) and has flowers on it. It is fun to write with. I just want to know if it actually is worth anything.


 

 Who gave it to you, and are they likely to buy goods from unofficial channels?  Sorry for being so blunt, but that most often gives the game away.  Was the guarantee booklet stamped?  Official retailers always stamp the booklet.  If it is genuine, any Montblanc pen with a shiny cap is worth quite a chunk of change ie quite a few hundred new.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Like I said above, I like Rhodia pads which are basically Clairefontaine paper.


 
   
  That was my understanding too until I compared both and the Clairefontaine paper felt a bit smoother to me.  Placebo?


----------



## milkpowder

oops double.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





milkpowder said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *mralexosborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 


  I received just the pen. I know this sounds suspicious but I was just curious still because the weight and the way it writes is great. regardless.


----------



## cyberspyder

No, not placebo, the Rhodia stuff has a bit more texture than Clairfontaine (I supposed it's the weight difference, 80 grams vs 90 grams IIRC?) compared to the smoother Clairfontaine-branded paper. I found that I liked the Rhodia pads better because I still use pencil half of the time and the Clairfontaine pads were too smooth for my pencil to get a decent mark.
  
  Quote: 





milkpowder said:


> Who gave it to you, and are they likely to buy goods from unofficial channels?  Sorry for being so blunt, but that most often gives the game away.  Was the guarantee booklet stamped?  Official retailers always stamp the booklet.  If it is genuine, any Montblanc pen with a shiny cap is worth quite a chunk of change ie quite a few hundred new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberspyder

Absolutely normal. Safaris have a tendency for leaky feeds as well, but that's another matter. Normally you don't see this on opaque (solid colour) Safari's (I wonder why LOL).
  
  Quote: 





erratik said:


> Got my lamy vista in today and i really like it, but i have a question about whether or not it may be damaged.  it seems like the ink is leaking on the inside of the nib assembly where the fingers grip, is this normal?
> 
> 
> It also seems to be getting progressively worse
> ...


----------



## Antony6555

Quote: 





milkpowder said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *mralexosborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 


  A couple hundred for a bp? That's impressive, but I'd personally probably prefer a cheap fp anyway, ha


----------



## cyberspyder

MORE Lamy's!!!!
















 Filled with Diamine inks - Majestic Blue, Poppy Red, Kelly Green, and Onyx Black. Will be getting some Noodler's bulletproof black after I run out of Onyx Black.
   
  Also will get a couple of rOtring 600 fountain pens, the original knurled version and the second gen lava ones.


----------



## mralexosborn

Hey I am new to pens so I have a few questions?
   
  I have piss poor handwriting, is it still worth getting a nicer pen?
  Are nice(r) ballpoints really better than just a standard pen? Like this?
  What are the benefits of better pens?


----------



## erratik

I got 2 sharbo x LT3's and love everything about them.  Literally the perfect pen for any EDC'er / student.
   
  It isn't really about a nicer pen making your handwriting better, that takes practice.  A fountain pen can help IMO just because oyu can focus more on form and shaping then keeping pressure on the pen.  It's about what you enjoy writing with, to me.
   
   
  But the benefits of better pens are you're (probably) less likely to loose them since you know you paid a pretty penny for them.  Build quality.  Functionality. Customizeability (especially true for the sharbos). Self expression to a lesser extent
  
  Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Hey I am new to pens so I have a few questions?
> 
> I have piss poor handwriting, is it still worth getting a nicer pen?
> Are nice(r) ballpoints really better than just a standard pen? Like this?
> What are the benefits of better pens?


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





erratik said:


> I got 2 sharbo x LT3's and ****ing love everything about them.  Literally the perfect pen for any EDC'er / student.
> 
> It isn't really about a nicer pen making your handwriting better, that takes practice.  A fountain pen can help IMO just because oyu can focus more on form and shaping then keeping pressure on the pen.  It's about what you enjoy writing with, to me.
> 
> ...


 
  $45 for a pen? Hmm...is it really worth it?


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> $45 for a pen? Hmm...is it really worth it?


 
   
  Yes. When you start using one pen all the time, stop wasting money on disposables, get rid of hand pains, and have a better writing experience, it's more than worth it.


----------



## Antony6555

Fountain pens can improve your handwriting because they use nibs. Using a nib forces you to write at a proper angle and with proper form, so fountain pens can decrease pain from writing for long periods this way. Ballpoints and rollerballs don't use nibs, so better versions probably won't help you write better. Finer ballpoints, rollerball/gel pens can write more smoothly, and any decent fountain pen will write more smoothly and with less pressure than standard ballpoints, which may decrease pain in your arm. Fountain pens are probably the smoothest writing, however.
   
  Many expensive fountain pens cost a lot because they have fancy barrels, but nice barrels are mainly just there for the "bling" factor. What makes a difference is the quality of the nib, but even my cheap Chinese Hero (brand) pens write quite well (less than $3) as do the cheaper lamys. As I said before, I'd take my cheap fountain over an expensive ballpoint or rollerball any day. The difference is all in the nib, I find.
   
  Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





antony6555 said:


> Fountain pens can improve your handwriting because they use nibs. Using a nib forces you to write at a proper angle and with proper form, so fountain pens can decrease pain from writing for long periods this way. Ballpoints and rollerballs don't use nibs, so better versions probably won't help you write better. Finer ballpoints, rollerball/gel pens can write more smoothly, and any decent fountain pen will write more smoothly and with less pressure than standard ballpoints, which may decrease pain in your arm. Fountain pens are probably the smoothest writing, however.


 


  I think you touched on the main aspect as to why a fountain pen will induce better handwriting: pressure.  Any cheap ballpoint pen has to be pressed onto the paper with a decent amount of force to get it to write.  Same with roller balls, just not as much.  A fountain pen, held at the correct angle with the nib aligned properly, requires basically no pressure to write.
   
  If you need to press the pen to paper, you need to grip the pen tightly.  Since your grip is so much more relaxed with a fountain pen, your handwriting will flow better.  You can't have fine dexterity while tensing up all your muscles.  Your hand will only flow if it's relaxed.


----------



## heavy_-j

I've had a lamy safari for a couple months now and really love it so far....and now I just got myself a couple moleskine notebooks, but I'm having problems with them; When i write in the notebook for any period of time (not even one full page) the corners of the page start to curl up!  The notebook starts out flat and perfect, and then I write for a couple minutes and lift my hand and the corners lift off along with some wrinkling effect in the middle of the page...doesn't help with feathering at all!  ......is this the heat of my hand affecting the paper?  I'm a pretty warm guy generally, but this seems kinda crazy...
   
  Any ideas?


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks.


----------



## erratik

[size=medium]
 I have to disagree with this point just from my experience with my lamy.  maybe it's because its an extra fine, but im just not as impressed with it as i was with my sharbo.  and on paper that it does feel smooth on, theres a decent amount of feathering.  and my handwriting is small enough as it is that i dont need things bleeding together.  just my 2 cents thoughQuote:



antony6555 said:


> Fountain pens are probably the smoothest writing, however.




​[/size]

   
   
  I think so.  The build quality on it is amazing.  Plus being able to have whatever colors i prefer, in gel, rollerball, or ball point, in whatever size i prefer, plus whatever pencil size i prefer, all in one, is just amazing in my opinion.  I love color coding my notes and jotting things down in the sidelines that my professors suggest (physics major), and having pencil for my exams or classes where we spend a majority of time working problems
   
  i cant see myself using anything else as my main.  plus the diameter is that of like. . .you're average wooden pencil.  and the all metal construction is great.  and being able to turn it infinitely in any direction, youre always 1 click away from whatever you want to write with.  and theres a certain tactility to them. . much like a mechanical keyboard. .when you twist them.Quote:


mralexosborn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BobSaysHi




----------



## cunning

anyone knows of cheap fountain pens?


----------



## stevenswall

Yeah, say $20 or less online. I'd like to try one, but it must be noticeably better than a ballpoint (not to mention noticeable in and of itself!) Any suggestions to get started with fountain pens?


----------



## mralexosborn

I just got a Moleskine notebook from the Wash U bookstore in Missouri. What should I use it for?
   
  Also what pen should I get to accompany it? XD


----------



## revolink24

Lamy Safari EF.


----------



## castlevania32

Parker Premier Black Edition : i bought this one but i will have to exchange it because it has a small defect on the cap
                                               Anyway, im a noob to pen-fi but could i go wrong buying a FP like that ? I mean at this price range there's no really _bad_ pen or i am wrong ?


----------



## DJGeorgeT

I love fountain pens. I used to have a large collection of fountain pens. The main advantage is that I could write for hours and there would be no fatigue. I don't like ball point pens, but I find myself using them more because that's what we use at work.


----------



## PianistOne111

I use a Pelikan M600 most of the time. I also have a M100 (in white; I got it because it reminded me of stormtroopers in Star Wars). I also use a Waterman Phileas often because it writes drier, which is better for some situations.


----------



## mralexosborn

I used my friends Lamy Al-Star today since I didn't have anything to write with. I used it all day. It is great. I am getting a Lamy Safari. Yellow is the color.
   
  He is not a pen enthusiast though. He hasn't even heard of Montblanc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  This is saddening because I don't think ANY of my friends are into niche things like this, i.e. watches, keyboards, audio, PC gaming, pens.


----------



## 11amaberry

I'd like to get a nice pen to last me, the Lamy Safari looks about right. But are fountain pens strictly for writing? I ask this because I do alot of drawing (nothing important, nothing that merits a real artists pen, but I frequently doodle as a way to make notes). Would the Safari work for this? If so, what tip? If not, maybe someone could suggest a nice pen for doodling


----------



## mralexosborn

From using the Al-Star I can tell you it is fine for doodling. Don't get a medium nib, it is far too "inky" for drawing or writing for that matter.


----------



## revolink24

I think the EF Safari is awesome for general use. It puts down a line about the width of a standard ball pen.


----------



## mikop

Pens!
   
  Way back in 2004 based on recommendations and discussions on head-fi, I got a bunch of pens (details here http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/90994/pens-oh-my-followup-and-some-pics )  Some of the pics doesn't show up anymore.  No significant purchase since then, I think I have only purchased 2 more fountain. Been mainly playing around with different ink afterward.
   
  For the past few years, I've mainly gone back to ball point pens.. multi points to be exact. They are just so much more convenient for work.  My favorite are the Zebra clip-ons. They write really nicely and they are light, perfect when I clip it to my lanyard at work.  I lose them like crazy and I just bought 11 more this past october.   Here is what I have at home. I should have a few more at work/bag.


----------



## 11amaberry

^ I think I have the one on the far right... Very nice point, though the flow could be smoother... I'll try an post some pics of it and my other favorite budget-fi pen, the Pilot b2p.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Interesting...I had a cheap FP years ago...took little disposable cartridges. I may have to look into getting another pen...I remember really liking the one I had. 
   
  My granddad has some old Parker lever fillers. They belonged to his dad. I'll have to get him to dig them out and get some pics of them sometime.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Is there a Pencil-fi thread around here? The way I write doesn't allow the use of pens.


----------



## mralexosborn

I think there is a pencil-fi. Browse the forums.


----------



## blackbird

Hi Guys! I bought a cheapo Hero 329 and a bottle of Noodler's Bulletproof black. The Hero 329 is the new version with the gold end. It cost me about $17 for both, which I think is a great deal!
   
  I have several problems with it. Mostly to do with the filling. First of all, the Hero really doesn't fill well. It is one of those aerometric models, with a metal sleeve that is removable to reveal the sac, but I choose to keep the sac on. I have tried filling the pen without the sac, but I couldn't get it more than 1/4 full (or 3/4 empty, for those pessimists).
   
  I searched the web, and was forwarded to a FPN post about how I should press and release hard and quickly (with the sleeve on), which does a bit better. Then, I tip the pen around, so that all the ink is near the rear, and immediately try to fill it up again. This does increase the ink level, but after all of this, there is a considerable amount of air ink the pen. This causes it to be a little less than half full. Is this air detrimental to the operation of the pen, or does it eventually get out?
   
  Another issue is the inability to keep the ink inside of the pen. The pen only lasts about 2 days after filling. This is about 14 classes or so of writing. Of course, I'm very surprised that a pen that is half full would be empty at the end of 2 days. I would expect it to last at least 1 week, no? Am I unrealistic about my expectations?
   
  As I have used the pen for about 2 weeks, its been filled for quite a number of times. I tried washing out the cap to see if there was any leakage. Sometimes, there would be significant leakage, but often times, it seems that there was only a drop or two, only enough to make the cleaning water a bit black. Still, I would expect it to last about 1 week.
   
  The ink level in the Noodler's bottle is now about halfway down the neck, and has not reached the main "body" of the bottle yet (for lack of better words). I was told it should last me a year, at least. At this rate, I'm not even sure. Does anyone have any experience with the longevity of one bottle?
   
  I intended to buy a Lamy Safari as my first pen, and I think I'll buy one later this year. I like the nib size of the 329. It IS a bit scratchy at times, but I have gotten used to it (and its gotten better over time). I bet the Safari will be better.


----------



## cyberspyder

11amaberry said:


> I'd like to get a nice pen to last me, the Lamy Safari looks about right. But are fountain pens strictly for writing? I ask this because I do alot of drawing (nothing important, nothing that merits a real artists pen, but I frequently doodle as a way to make notes). Would the Safari work for this? If so, what tip? If not, maybe someone could suggest a nice pen for doodling





 
Stephanie finds it amazing for drawing: http://www.biffybeans.com/

I've now added a grey, yellow, and white Safari to my pen case, bringing the total to 8 Safaris, each having their colour coded ink. I prefer EF/F over other sizes, but since I use the yellow as a highlighter, I opted for the 1.9 calligraphy nib.


----------



## roadcykler

Never been a fan of fountain pens but I'm certainly more of a function over form kind of person. Externally, I like something interesting and/or unique but I want it to write effectively and I don't find fountain pens to do that. As of now I only have two pens that I'd consider a little higher end. One is a Scheaffer ballpoint in a whale shark pattern and the other is an ACME rollerball in a Frank Lloyd Wright design.


----------



## cyberspyder

For function, I'd just use a Sharpie or pencil as those work every time, all the time, fountain pens are slowly dying as noone uses them much anymore.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I'm sure this has been discussed but I didn't see anything in the handful of pages I have read...I would like to grab a FP to use at school...what ink would work best for notebook paper for taking notes during class or what not too expensive paper/ink combo works well? I do remember seeing something about a notebook from Staples that worked decently but I didn't see if there was a specific ink recommended. This will be with something like a Lamy Safari with a fine or extra fine nib.


----------



## cyberspyder

Thing is almost all the paper products you see at chain office supply stores are too thin for fountain pens. You could get away with an EF nib. I'd recommend Diamine ink, love their stuff.


----------



## Uncle Erik

armandhammer said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed but I didn't see anything in the handful of pages I have read...I would like to grab a FP to use at school...what ink would work best for notebook paper for taking notes during class or what not too expensive paper/ink combo works well? I do remember seeing something about a notebook from Staples that worked decently but I didn't see if there was a specific ink recommended. This will be with something like a Lamy Safari with a fine or extra fine nib.





 
I've been a huge fan of the Parker 51 for something over ten years. I carry one almost every day. A decent writer costs $50-$100 (more if you want a fancy cap or rare color), but even a black one with a stainless cap writes as well as the rare ones.

In this time, I've had zero trouble writing on any paper. I usually use Noodler's inks - which do an admirable job on even newsprint. Cheap office paper is just fine, too.

I've owned upwards of 100 pens and have been collecting and using fountains since '94. The 51 is my favorite pen, not to mention being affordable and easily found. A lot of other collectors use them daily, as well.

The best ones are the later "Aerometric" versions. They are dead reliable and almost never need service, just a cleaning. You can do that at home with a glass of water.

If you don't want to invest in a 51, pick up one of the Chinese Hero clones. They have steel nibs and are decent enough. Just a few dollars each, you won't mind losing one. Use a decent ink and you'll have a good writer. If you get a pen with a steel nib, pick up a sheet of 2,000 grit sandpaper. Lightly wetsand the nib by writing on the sandpaper while it's wet. It won't take long to smooth the nib and customize it to your hand.


----------



## cyberspyder

Thing is, the main problem is ghosting or bleed-through, which is important in notetaking as you need to use both sides of a piece of paper. The notebooks you find at Staples are often too thin, which leads to the aforementioned problems.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Yeah...the stuff I was reading about is the Sugarcane paper I think...24 pound stock...not sure how that holds up to FP ink. I think I am going to stop by Staples tomorrow after class and grab a couple cheap disposable FP's and a couple notebooks and see how it works out and go from there.
   
  Oh, and generally I actually only use one side of the paper. Of course I don't want it to bleed through to the next page but I am not too concerned about being able to use the backside of a page.


----------



## fidele-caput

Went shopping yesterday. The pen is Faber Castell e-motion. And yes, it posted, just a bit top heavy. The ink are MB BB and FC Black. Cheers.
  -Tony


----------



## blackbird

Well, I lost my Hero 329 (new version), so there goes the problem with filling. Lasted me a good 2 months. I should really learn not to misplace things.
   
  Anyway, I'm hooked on fountain pens. However, the 329 was WAY too scratchy. I need something that is alot smoother and a bit thicker.
  I'm currently using the Pilot G2 and I love how easily it flows. The hero used too much ink. It seemed like I was filling it every week.
   
  I've completely decided that I quit on the aerometric filling system. It just didn't work for me, at least not in the Hero. The hero was also quite a leaker, so that might have been an addition reason for the ink problems. There were many air bubbles, and I'd like if someone could enlighten me about whether or not they mar the performance.
   
  I need a replacement, preferably around $10 or so. I think that a Pelikano JR would be a good choice. Primary usage would be for note-taking or doing homework. All on cheap filler paper. Noodler's ink has been good to me, so I think I'll continue using it.
   
  Any suggestions?


----------



## mralexosborn

I am pretty sure my Montblanc rollerball is real. But it looks like I dented the black body of it. Oh no. 
   
  I also got a fountain pen. It isn't good. I need to get a Lamy.


----------



## mrsal

my weapons of choice, gonna get some new ones this april when i go visit the fountain pen hospital. these are normally filled with either one of my various noodlers blues or purples, or PR blue suede
   
  i also have more of them. alot more. i love fp's. and headphones.


----------



## buffalowings

pelikan m250 black, m250 vintage, sailor sapporo black w/ gold trim, lamy safari.


----------



## mrsal

hey buffalowings, are you on fpn by any chance, your name sounds familiar


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





mrsal said:


> hey buffalowings, are you on fpn by any chance, your name sounds familiar


 

 errr...who would this "buffalowings" be???


----------



## BobSaysHi

I think he was referring to you, Buff.


----------



## fidele-caput

First, cowboy hat tip to those who posted gorgeous images above. Fantastic stuff.
   
  Next I want a piston filler for a daily writer. My hand span is about 9.5", so it will be either a Mb 149, Pelikan M800, a Sailor 1911 Realo with a broad nib. Suggestions welcome!
   
  -Tony


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





fidele-caput said:


> First, cowboy hat tip to those who posted gorgeous images above. Fantastic stuff.
> 
> Next I want a piston filler for a daily writer. My hand span is about 9.5", so it will be either a Mb 149, Pelikan M800, a Sailor 1911 Realo with a broad nib. Suggestions welcome!
> 
> -Tony


 


  the realo piston filler holds as much ink as the standard 1911. not enough of a capacity change to warrant the higher price
   
  James


----------



## fidele-caput

Ah. Thanks mate. I guess they really love cartridges/converter in Japan. Which is a shame really, because I read so much good things about their "good out of the box" nibs. Although I understand the practicality side of c/c, that's not what I wanted.
   
  Is there anything else other than the two for less than $700, piston, wet juicy broad nib?


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





fidele-caput said:


> Ah. Thanks mate. I guess they really love cartridges/converter in Japan. Which is a shame really, because I read so much good things about their "good out of the box" nibs. Although I understand the practicality side of c/c, that's not what I wanted.
> 
> Is there anything else other than the two for less than $700, piston, wet juicy broad nib?


 

 pilot custom 823, not a piston filler, but it has a very unique filling system w/ the quality nib we expect from a japanese manufacturer


----------



## fidele-caput

Very nice demonstrator. I like the look. Priced a bit high though, $363 at pengallery, but I'll keep it in mind! Thanks.


----------



## JadeEast

I picked up a fun little pen the other day from the Daiso dollar store.
  It's a mini FP and while it's not perfect, it's pretty great for the price.


----------



## googleborg

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RedLeader*
> ...


 


  that's exactly why i have a nice fountain pen  certainly not for actual writing, they are much too cumbersome.


----------



## revolink24

I find them way less cumbersome for writing than ballpoints.


----------



## Antony6555

Yeah, my hero 100 is smoother than a g2 (and it has the same line width) and also less fatiguing because it requires no pressure. I can write for hours with no fatigue, can't say that about a g2. That said the two annoying things are the its incompatibility with some paper and needing to refill ink.  
   
  However, it's easy enough to find cheap paper that works fine (like my $1 Chinese brand notebook). And fountain pen ink is cheaper in the long run, considering my $6 bottle of Quink will probably last me over a year. Not to mention, buying ink is better for the environment than buying disposable pens. If we want to improve the environment, we need to move away from our "disposable society." Using a fountain pen is one way to do this. 
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I find them way less cumbersome for writing than ballpoints.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





fidele-caput said:


> Ah. Thanks mate. I guess they really love cartridges/converter in Japan. Which is a shame really, because I read so much good things about their "good out of the box" nibs. Although I understand the practicality side of c/c, that's not what I wanted.
> 
> Is there anything else other than the two for less than $700, piston, wet juicy broad nib?


 


  Visconti Homo Sapiens.


----------



## cyberspyder

Picked up a couple of Zebra V301's a while back:
















After using it for a while, a few observations:

*1) You MUST use it regularly, the Zebra uses a fiber wick to draw the ink out of a cartridge, which has a tendency to dry up and block the ink flow
2) The writing angle is a bit too acute for my liking
3) It uses standard cartridges (mentioned in the OP), anything that resembles the Lamy T10 will work
4) The nib is THICK, a tad thick for me IMO, but if you prefer medium nibs, go for it
5) The cap doesn't post very tightly on the end, it 'clicks' into place but is loose
6) The weight is a tad bit too light for my liking, around the same as a Lamy Safari
7) Cannot replace the nib, but then again this was designed to be more of a disposable pen*

Bottomline, I still prefer my Safaris due to the above reasons, I just find that the triangular grip is better than a circular grip and the flexibility that removeable nibs offer is worth it.

Brendan


----------



## erratik

does the type of ink you use have an effect on thickness?  I have what *SHOULD* be an extra fine lamy safari vista with lamy ink and it is not at all what i would consider an extra fine write.  probably somewhere closer to bold.  it also feathers. a lot. at this point it was basically a waste of $40 =/


----------



## Antony6555

erratik said:


> does the type of ink you use have an effect on thickness?  I have what *SHOULD* be an extra fine lamy safari vista with lamy ink and it is not at all what i would consider an extra fine write.  probably somewhere closer to bold.  it also feathers. a lot. at this point it was basically a waste of $40 =/




It's probably the paper you're using. Even if it seems like "quality", it doesn't mean it was designed to be used with fps. Most paper these days isn't The ink could be a contributing factor as well, but even bad ink shouldn't that strong of an effect? There's plenty of cheap paper that works well with fps out there, you just have to experiment a little. Still, your safari may never write like an extra-fine gel pens, if that's what you want. Lamy is known to make nibs on the broader side of the spectrum. If you want a fp that really writes like an extra-fine gel pen, you might want to try an extra-fine Parker instead. Alternately, you could pick up a pen from an Asian brand (read: Japanese). Asian fp nibs run smaller than Western one's (because of their intricate writing system). Look at Pilot's line if you're interested. Even an Asian fine nib should be equivalent to an extra-fine gel pen (at least mine is).


----------



## Antony6555

antony6555 said:


> erratik said:
> 
> 
> > does the type of ink you use have an effect on thickness?  I have what *SHOULD* be an extra fine lamy safari vista with lamy ink and it is not at all what i would consider an extra fine write.  probably somewhere closer to bold.  it also feathers. a lot. at this point it was basically a waste of $40 =/
> ...


----------



## erratik

Quote: 





antony6555 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hm. What paper do you use?  i use black and reds and rhodia pads (as per someone here's recommendation).  I have one of th elittle pilot mini's so i can give that a shot.  but im not really looking to drop a another $20-$40 just on a maybe


----------



## cyberspyder

erratik said:


> Hm. What paper do you use?  i use black and reds and rhodia pads (as per someone here's recommendation).  I have one of th elittle pilot mini's so i can give that a shot.  but im not really looking to drop a another $20-$40 just on a maybe




Lamy's are notorious for having nibs that don't match their stated specs, return it and try another EF, some of them are in reality mediums, while you may run into an actual EF. It's pretty much by chance.


----------



## erratik

can i just contact them and be like "this writes really bold i dont think its actually an EF"? i dont wanna just blow money on a gamble, im pretty broke these days
  Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shrimants

I love the way a Pilot G2 Gel ink pen writes, but I love the feel of my Dr. Grip. Unfortunately, the Dr. Grip G2 refill writes like absolute bollocks whereas the full size (not midget) g2 refill writes like a dream.....
   
  I'm gonna head to the store sometime and pick up a montblank rollerball refill and mod it to fit my G2...should be nice.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





shrimants said:


> I love the way a Pilot G2 Gel ink pen writes, but I love the feel of my Dr. Grip. Unfortunately, the Dr. Grip G2 refill writes like absolute bollocks whereas the full size (not midget) g2 refill writes like a dream.....
> 
> I'm gonna head to the store sometime and pick up a montblank rollerball refill and mod it to fit my G2...should be nice.


 


  Try the G2 "10" refills.  I'm planning on trying out a fountain pen soon (I've never used one), but I'm a big fan of the 1.0mm Bold pilot refils for G2/Doctor Grip.  My mom is also a die-hard Doctor Grip lover.  She swears by that pen and always keeps two within arms reach at all times, orders refills by the box.


----------



## mralexosborn

I ordered an old Hero 329 an Private Reserve Midnight Blues. I am excited.


----------



## Antony6555

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Hmm, I haven't heard that exactly. What I have heard is that Pelikan and Lamy nibs tend to be larger than most other Western companies nibs (there's no standard for nibs and all companies tend to vary at least slightly). Actually, it's something they recently began doing I believe, perhaps to differentiate fp from bp more? 
   
  @erratik
   
  Hmm well your paper's fine. I suspect that the lamy is simply too broad for your taste, I doubt anything is wrong with it. It writes like a broad gel pen correct? If you want, you could try exchanging it anyway though. If you want a pen that writes like a fine (or x-fine) gel pen, you'll probably have to go with an asian brand. Check out fountainpennetwork.com if you want you're interested.


----------



## cyberspyder

Thing is (personally) I like to use EF nibs but most of the time the EF writes like a F or even a M. I have maybe one or two EF nibs that I would call EF.


----------



## Antony6555

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Thing is (personally) I like to use EF nibs but most of the time the EF writes like a F or even a M. I have maybe one or two EF nibs that I would call EF.


 
  This is true, for Western nibs. But for asian nibs I don't think it's that hard to find fp that write like ef (this is my experience.) Pilot 78g is a good example that costs about $30 in the US. Hero 100 also meets this standard, mine writes like an ef gel pen and it's only labeled as a fine! I wouldn't recommend Hero though, they seem to have to many quality control issues (I have twice gotten hero 100s with minor flaws). There are plenty of asian brands out there though, for those willing to do a bit of research.


----------



## cyberspyder

Well I should be getting my TWSBI 530 in EF within the next few days and will report back.


----------



## mralexosborn

My Hero 329 and Private Reserve ink came in. It writes just as well as the Lamy I tried but far less "inky".


----------



## revolink24

That can be a big difference between German and Japanese.


----------



## shrimants

I am so ridiculously irritated right now. I bought what I thought was a Dr. Grip that was re-engineered to have better balance. A Dr. Grip 2.0, if you will. Really, it was a Dr Grip Center Of Gravity. For those of you who do not know, the Pilot G2 and the Dr. Grip pen both share the same ink cartridge: a gel ink refill. What I just found out after careful research is that the center of gravity version of the pen is just a bal point pen with crappy ball point refills. I had been sitting here wondering why it wrote like crap....
   
  Anyways, here's my plan that I will execute probably tomorrow: I'm gonna get a proper Pilot Dr Grip (supremely comfy), and a pack of Mont Blanc rollerball refills. The refills, after shaving 1/8th of an inch off the top, will fit perfectly in the dr. grip (or any G2), and writes like an absolute dream compared to the G2. the G2 writes very nice and deep in color, but the ink has a tendency to flow just a hair too fast for my liking, and the tip is so sharp that it scratches the paper. My final beef with it is that the ink is extremely visible through the paper of my notebook.
   
  I'm also going to pick up a set of blank paper musing notebooks. They just have standard thick paper used for pencil sketches and ink drawings. I find I take much better notes when I am not limited to the whole left to right/top to bottom motion of english. At the end of the day I should have some extremely handy notebooks for school, a bunch of G2 refills (1 currently in my g2, one from the dr. grip, and one that i have laying extra), an extra montblanc refil, and a dr grip that writes like a montblanc. Lovely!


----------



## erratik

How is the quality control on hero nibs? Did a bit of looking around and I might buy a hero liseur 925 but can't find any reviews really.


----------



## mralexosborn

QC on the Heros are very iffy, I've read. The old ones are better than the updated models, once again FWIR. I bought my 329 from ISELLPENS and I think it writes every bit as good as the Lamy Safari. It is scratchy every so often but well worth $7.


----------



## erratik

Went ahead and just ordered one any way.  If it's not what I'm looking for i'll probably just sell it and the lamy, as the lamy really isnt *that*much better than my sharbo, especially nowhere near enough to take the time to write larger and slower so things dont bleed together.


----------



## Antony6555

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> QC on the Heros are very iffy, I've read. The old ones are better than the updated models, once again FWIR. I bought my 329 from ISELLPENS and I think it writes every bit as good as the Lamy Safari. It is scratchy every so often but well worth $7.


 


  I think the nibs on higher-end heros are quality (not so much on the 616 though). I have experienced qc issues, even with the hero 100, but not with the nib. It writes a very fine line and also writes very smoothly. But yes, supposedly older hero models are better quality


----------



## roadcykler

I bought a Koh-I-Noor Rapidograph Technical Fountain Pen at a garage sale this past weekend thinking it was a regular fountain pen (I have no experience with fountain pens and thought the "technical" part of the name was just that, part of the name). Anyway, after getting home and checking it out it seems to be in good shape but I have no way of knowing what to look for as to it's usability. Do I just buy some ink, fill it up, and try it out or are there things I should check first? For the curious, I paid $2 for that, an old but in good working shape Texas Instruments TI-1025 calculator and a couple of plastic drafting type tools (French curve, protractor, etc).


----------



## cifani090

?, what does the bike have to do with pens?


----------



## Kirr

sorry, wrong window


----------



## Kirr

My fav: Sakura Pigma Micron.


----------



## erratik

So i got my Hero Liseur 925 and REALLY like it.  It doesnt seem as "fast" as the lamy  in that it doesnt seem to put as much ink out at a time, which is nice because that i think leads to a finer line, though the thickness of their lines is fairly close, I prefer the hero for some reason. Maybe it's the private reserve ink I put in it, I dunno. I'm considering getting a Hero 100 at the moment to replace my lamy, or another 925.  Opinions?


----------



## Antony6555

I would not buy a 100 unless you can be sure you can exchange it if there is some qc issue. Also, I'd recommend a flighter (stainless steel version) since supposedly the plastic version has issues with cracking (some say these issues have been resolved, but I dunno). Consider the 78g since it will be cheaper if you can find it on ebay and likely suffers from less qc issues. The flighter hero is much cooler looking imo though (its super minimalist and has a hooded nib-a 51 copy) and has a 14k nib. The flighter also seems quite sturdy, but it's a bit too heavy for my preference. The 78g is a very light pen, but I imagine not as sturdy.
  Quote: 





erratik said:


> So i got my Hero Liseur 925 and REALLY like it.  It doesnt seem as "fast" as the lamy  in that it doesnt seem to put as much ink out at a time, which is nice because that i think leads to a finer line, though the thickness of their lines is fairly close, I prefer the hero for some reason. Maybe it's the private reserve ink I put in it, I dunno. I'm considering getting a Hero 100 at the moment to replace my lamy, or another 925.  Opinions?


----------



## cifani090

Maby look at a Noodlers fountain pen over at the Goulet Pen Co. I have heard alot of good things about them, and i will be buying some stuff there once i get a fountain pen


----------



## roadcykler

I've read all of this thread once and parts of it 2-3 times and decided to jump in to the world of fountain pens. I also spent a fair amount of time over at The Fountain Pen Network and decided on a TWSBI as my first pen. Hopefully it will arrive sometime this coming week and I can get to writing. I feel my billfold getting thinner as I type this.


----------



## cyberspyder

Speaking of TWSBI, recently just got this:































Full review of the pen coming soon (pardon my quick pictures, the pen is fairly dirty from all my fondling...), but my first impressions:

-Impeccably put together, all parts fit/screw in smoothly and tightly without the slightest hint of wobble
-Feels like a solid chunk of plastic, has a bit of heft to it
-Packaging is superb!
-Design is also superb!
-German-made Bock nib writes well, I am told that after using up the first ink load the nib will have broken-in nicely

Brendan


----------



## Antony6555

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Speaking of TWSBI, recently just got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hope you enjoy your new pen, I'm looking into flex nibs now, I want to get a vintage Japanese one so it will still write a fine line.
   
  Anyone here into felt-tip pens?


----------



## JadeEast

Quote: 





antony6555 said:


> Anyone here into felt-tip pens?


 

 I've had a long time love of the Sakura Pigma Micron pens, they seem to be just about perfect for my doodling, sketching, and making tiny notes. I don't mind the Pilot fineliner pens either, but the Sakura Pen has become my felt of choice. For writing cursive I prefer a fountain pen or gel; however, I do have a Sakura on me pretty much all the time. 
   
  Speaking of pens, I picked up an older Waterman pen that was looking pretty beat up at a junk shop. It's in need of a new ink sac and I'm going to try to bring it back to life when I get the parts. After a bit of a soak, just using it as a dip pen, it put down a very nice, smooth, fine-line. It took a lot of wiggling to get the thing open and unfortunately I put some small dents in the body of the pen. Oh well, it's my learner pen for repairs.


----------



## erratik

So since I got my first twsbi diamond 530 with an EF nib, it was unbearably scratchy, so I bought a F nib which i immediately fell in love with, it was perfectly smooth even though it actually laid down a finer line than the EF.  it was absolutely amazing. SO what'd I do?  Buy a second diamond 530, F nib this time.  It comes in, and the nib is huge.  Seriously.  It writes larger than a friends Lamy Safari bold.  Got in contact with twsbi though and after sending some pictures, they're going to send me a new nib.  Bottom line?  There seems to be a large amount of variation in their nibs, or they had some issues with nibs being improperly marked.


----------



## cifani090

Can you guess what pens these are?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Can you guess what pens these are?


 
  Hehe, I was going to guess they were Parkers', but I'll bet they're all yours.


----------



## Reno Butts

These pens look so nice... and so does the ink that they put it.
  I'm left handed though...


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Hehe, I was going to guess they were Parkers', but I'll bet they're all yours.


 

  
  lots n lots of sheaffers and parkers (and a ballpoint/rollerball) do i see a couple white dots and cellulose barrels in there?


----------



## cifani090

Any of you guys looking for a fountain pen?


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Any of you guys looking for a fountain pen?


 

 no not at the moment, maybe the parker 51's. how much for those?


----------



## kwkarth

Picked up one of these the other day.  Nice writer from an old standby.


----------



## revolink24

Just went to the local Barnes & Noble and spotted a stack of Clairfontaine and Rhodia notebooks on a clearance section for 50% off.

Needless to say, I bought them all. I'm excited. They're my first high quality notebooks, as the price has always put me off before now.


----------



## TheGame21x

Never written with a fountain pen before (I typically prefer using gel pens or roller balls such as those by uniball) and I'm intrigued by them. Any ideas on a good starter pen for a writer on a budget? I was looking at this. Would that be good?


----------



## revolink24

Yes, though I personally would recommend the EF nib if you're coming from gel/rollerballs. The Lamy Safari is my daily use pen, I use it for pretty much everything.


----------



## cifani090

If anyone if looking for a vintage or a Hero fountain pen, i have a few of them for sale if you are interested.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Yes, though I personally would recommend the EF nib if you're coming from gel/rollerballs. The Lamy Safari is my daily use pen, I use it for pretty much everything.


 


  X2 on the Lamy Safari.


----------



## cifani090

I have Hero "Parker 51" Clones that i can let go for alot cheaper than a real one. I have 3 of them, all unused. If you are interested in any of the fountain pens below, please PM me


----------



## mralexosborn

I second the Hero. I have a 329 I prefer to my friend's Lamy Al-Star.


----------



## LordofDoom

I caved, I got a Lamy Dialog 3 in trade for work I did for a friend, medium nib, brown J. Herbin ink (Cacao du Brasil).  I am never going back to another pen again.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Just picked up Lamy safari ballpoint in yellow, and got a good deal on the aquamarine fp, cant wait for it to come in


----------



## cyberspyder

Ditto, picked it up from the Writing Desk.


----------



## mralexosborn

Just picked up a Lamy Studio. Better than my Hero 329 but not $43 better. I guess it is still worth it though since I spend all day writing in silly school.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Ditto, picked it up from the Writing Desk.


 


  Haha yupp!


----------



## cyberspyder

$22 was too good of a deal and the free converter too, can't wait, ordered two, one Fine and one Medium.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Yeah especially when seemingly everywhere else seems to be selling twice the price, you get both special editions?


----------



## cyberspyder

The rollerball? No, just two fountains, building up a collection of FP Safaris, got lime green, orange, pink, white, and the standard colours and now the aquamarine.


----------



## cyberspyder

Back to school cleaning:







Brendan


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Back to school cleaning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 that there is an impressive colection of lamy safaris sir


----------



## mark2410

anyone recommend anything reasonably cheapish that takes standard cartridges? something like a safari but im not dealing with refiling cartridges, not now not ever.
   
  ta in advance


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> anyone recommend anything reasonably cheapish that takes standard cartridges? something like a safari but im not dealing with refiling cartridges, not now not ever.
> 
> ta in advance


 


  wargh? every pen needs refilling, the safari can take standard cartridges (pop it out, pop it in n you're ready to go) or a removable piston filler (dip nib in bottle and twist and you're ready to go)


----------



## mralexosborn

I hate cartridges. More expensive, less option. But yeah, the Lamy Safari takes carts.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I hate cartridges. More expensive, less option. But yeah, the Lamy Safari takes carts.


 


  lamy cartridges and ink in general run very dry too, i prefer a more wet ink such as private reserve


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


buffalowings said:


> wargh? every pen needs refilling, the safari can take standard cartridges (pop it out, pop it in n you're ready to go) or a removable piston filler (dip nib in bottle and twist and you're ready to go)


 


  I could be wrong as I've only ever used converters with Lamys (plus my L2000), but I don't think they use "standard" cartridges.  I think Lamy has their own proprietary design.


----------



## SolidSnake3

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> I could be wrong as I've only ever used converters with Lamys (plus my L2000), but I don't think they use "standard" cartridges.  I think Lamy has their own proprietary design.


 
   
  I'm positive my safari has a non-standard cartridge. I know when I went to buy refills that the standard refill cartridge looked to be slightly different in size than the actual Lamy brand one's for fountain pens. Pretty sure leftnose is right that Lamy has it's own design for these and that unless you get a converter so you can fill from bottle ink you need to be using the Lamy brand refills.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I hate cartridges. More expensive, less option. But yeah, the Lamy Safari takes carts.


 

 Ya, i like having to press a button and boom!


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> anyone recommend anything reasonably cheapish that takes standard cartridges? something like a safari but im not dealing with refiling cartridges, not now not ever.
> 
> ta in advance


 


  TWSBI Diamond 530/540?  Piston filler.


----------



## music_man

i wanted to mention that i have had some of these boutique inks mess up piston fillers. just an fyi. i am not going to say names.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Yep, some of the boutique inks are a pain to deal with.

I'm stickin with plain old Noodler's Blue for the forseeable future. Works great and easy to clean.


----------



## mralexosborn

What is the smoothest gold nibbed (not plated) XF fountain pen? I was looking for something hopefully under $150. I keep on seeing suggestion for the Lamy 2000 but I already have a Studio.


----------



## leftnose

Lamy 2000 and the Studio are totally different.  The Studio uses the same nib and feed system as the Safari and most other Lamy pens.  The 2000 is a much older design and is piston feed only.  The nibs tend be bit a bit stiff as they are hooded and they tend to run a bit wide, especially the XF but they are outstanding pens.  I've said it on here before: pens get a lot more expensive than the 2000 but they don't get any better, only prettier.


----------



## mralexosborn

I understand that but I was just talking about aesthetics. I don't want two FP's that come from the same design family. XD
  I have read that the Sailor Sapporo is about as smooth as it gets in that price. Any thoughts?


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I understand that but I was just talking about aesthetics. I don't want two FP's that come from the same design family. XD
> I have read that the Sailor Sapporo is about as smooth as it gets in that price. Any thoughts?


 
  it gets more complex then that, out of the box, every brand has one or two clunkers (some more so than others) but yes, sailor is reportedly one of the best writers out of the box (i suggest looking into pilot and platinum as well) BUT if you buy from a nibmeister (richard binder or mike masayuma or john something of nibs.com, they should all write very well)


----------



## music_man

i honestly feel pelikan are the true fail safe workhorse. the problem is the 18k nib ones are not $150. i will say though that i'd rely on any of my pelikan's before my emperor's! even though the namiki is seemingly a less complex design(dropper fill the whole barrel). or any other fp for that matter. of course a bp until it dries out is maybe more reliable than any fp. i did not even know there were solid gold nibs for this price. that is really a bargain then considering the price of gold.

btw, noodlers and pr are boutique inks. i agree the basic blue is fine since it is more watered down. the highly concentrated inks are the culprit. they do look nice. speaking of namiki, iroshizuku is good stuff if i say so myself lol.


----------



## buffalowings

music_man said:


> i honestly feel pelikan are the true fail safe workhorse. the problem is the 18k nib ones are not $150. i will say though that i'd rely on any of my pelikan's before my emperor's! even though the namiki is seemingly a less complex design(dropper fill the whole barrel). or any other fp for that matter. of course a bp until it dries out is maybe more reliable than any fp. i did not even know there were solid gold nibs for this price. that is really a bargain then considering the price of gold.
> 
> btw, noodlers and pr are boutique inks. i agree the basic blue is fine since it is more watered down. the highly concentrated inks are the culprit. they do look nice. speaking of namiki, iroshizuku is good stuff if i say so myself lol.




the 18k model nibs are reserved for the m800 and above I think, you can find the m250 with a solid 14k nib for about $150


----------



## music_man

plus cities and places which i simply love. of course those are $450+ as well. at least new. i did not know the m250 had a solid 14k nib. if there is one for $150 that would be my recommendation. that seems like a lot of pen for the price. most things that price are cartridge/converter afaik. 18k is more flex but more expensive. plus takes more careful treatment.


----------



## cyberspyder

Pink is in the mail, undecided whether to get the charcoal or the clear, not that I use my Safari's anymore, the Twsbi's I have are far superior. I do like the aquamarine though...
















Brendan


----------



## treal512

Hello, I think I am lost


----------



## mralexosborn

Need advice on how to blow money?


----------



## treal512

Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Here are a few questions for you all since I'm already all-in. I have never owned nor written with a FP before. In my past, when I used to write more, I had people tell me my writing looked like it's own font. I'm back in college full-time again this semester and I'm curious to find something in the $50 range, give or take a little.
   
  At first I thought I would prefer a hood to conceal the fact that I was using a FP, but I don't think I mind either way now. That is to say, I would still like a hooded FP, but that can wait. Also, I don't want anything wide. I don't know what medium does or looks like, but anything that can blotch, blur or bleed I absolutely hate. To keep from raising my blood pressure, I stay away from pens like this...
   

   
  And much more prefer something like this... Because it does not bleed, blotch or blur and it is simple.
   

   
  I don't know what other preferences would help, so I'll leave the rest to you all.


----------



## mralexosborn

Get a Hero 329 and a bottle of ink from isellpens.com and be happy. The pen is $7 and is fantastic after you wear the nib down a bit.


----------



## treal512

I contacted His Nibs to see if they have any in stock. I've had my eye on that one for a little while and will just have to see where it takes me I guess.


----------



## ianmedium

Wow, I had no idea this was here!

I love my fountain pens! Currently I have a Mont Blanc 149 medium nib. Montegrappa Historia limited edition (410/1000) medium nib but writes like a fine, Parker Duofold senior special with a lovely stub flex nib from 1927 and last but not least a 1967 Parker 51 broad nib

Here are some pictures.
Parker 51



Parker Duofold senior special


Mont Blanc 149




Montegrappa Historia. The finish is worth mentioning on this pen. All the metal is Sterling Silver, the nib 18K platinum plated and the body is celluloid that has ground up mother of pearl mixed in to give a lustrous finish, it really is a joy to write with as well as look at. It comes with a huge box and hardbound book telling the history of Montegrappa. The pen was made in 1999 one year before the Richemont group took over.


----------



## Randius

Just tried using a Lamy Safari FP and found the experience much to my liking. But rather than starting out with the Lamy Safari, I tried my luck on eBay and gotten myself a Parker Facet and a Parker Duofold Striped Blue. Also gotten the Noodler's Aircorp Blue-Black since all the other blue and black inks were all sold out locally...
   
  Wonder if anyone who is a FPN member can help me out. Tried to register an account but was informed my email address was banned for no apparent reason. Emailed the admin three times but no reply at all


----------



## nikp

My Parker Jotter is by far my favourite. It never stuff up and it's tank. I also have a Parker fountain pen (it's Frontier I think) and the ink usually dry up because I rarely use it. Don't know why but there are tons of parker pens lying around my house.


----------



## brim71

Been lurking for 6 months now and a Pen thread gets me out of lurking status!
   
  I'm just getting in to FPs, but have always had an appreciation for fine writing instruments.  I'll try to get some pictures of a couple more of my pens in the next few days, but had to post these because it just got delivered today and I'm thrilled!  This is a new Sheaffer Intensity RB in the jet black finish striped with chrome.  I know it's not a FP, but there has to be room in everyone's drawers for a good RB.  I have a Danitrio TC in the mail to me, so will post some pictures of that hopefully here soon.
   
  Taking pictures of this pen was impossibly difficult because it's really reflective and the light is horrible today, but here you go.  They don't really do it justice, this pen is stunning!  If you have that sort of taste anyways.  I thought the chrome and black matched the piano well, sorry for taking some artistic liberties!


----------



## ianmedium

brim71 said:


> Been lurking for 6 months now and a Pen thread gets me out of lurking status!
> 
> I'm just getting in to FPs, but have always had an appreciation for fine writing instruments.  I'll try to get some pictures of a couple more of my pens in the next few days, but had to post these because it just got delivered today and I'm thrilled!  This is a new Sheaffer Intensity RB in the jet black finish striped with chrome.  I know it's not a FP, but there has to be room in everyone's drawers for a good RB.  I have a Danitrio TC in the mail to me, so will post some pictures of that hopefully here soon.
> 
> Taking pictures of this pen was impossibly difficult because it's really reflective and the light is horrible today, but here you go.  They don't really do it justice, this pen is stunning!  If you have that sort of taste anyways.  I thought the chrome and black matched the piano well, sorry for taking some artistic liberties!




beautiful photography and a beautiful looking pen. If my handwriting did not descend to that of a Chimp with St Vitus dance with anything other than a fountain pen I would be very tempted by that one! My collection needs a Shaffer, not sure how I have lasted this long without one!

Very much looking forward to seeing your Danitrio! Welcome by the way!


----------



## JadeEast

Quote: 





nikp said:


> My Parker Jotter is by far my favourite. It never stuff up and it's tank. I also have a Parker fountain pen (it's Frontier I think) and the ink usually dry up because I rarely use it. Don't know why but there are tons of parker pens lying around my house.


 

 Have you tried the Gel-ink refills for the Jotter?


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





jadeeast said:


> Have you tried the Gel-ink refills for the Jotter?


 

 Yeah, they're much smoother!


----------



## brim71

Well, my Danitrio arrived today and I'm super excited!  I don't even have the ink I want to put in here yet, but had to post some pictures!
   
  This is the Danitrio Tactical Carry II, or more famously the $33 pen.  It's my first non-disposable FP.  Seems like most people go for the Lamy Safari as a first, but I'm not a big fan of their style (don't flog me, sorry!?!), although I do have a Studio on the way.  I've read very good reviews of this Danitrio and at $33 was roughly the same price as the Safari.  I figured it was a good "starter pen" if you will.  This is the black lacquer with gold/brass furnishings and I think it looks pretty good.  I typically like black with silver accents (like the Scheaffer Intensity I posted a few days ago), but this has a more classy look, instead of modern.
   
  The build quality seems very good and I'm honestly impressed for $33.  The pen is crazy heavy!  It feels like it could be used as a weapon.  I think I'm more concerned about dropping it because it may damage the floor, not the pen!  That being said, it seems very comfortable in the hand.  My ink is on it's way, so can't say how it writes just yet.  I'll keep everyone posted.  In the mean time, enjoy the pics!


----------



## Akabeth

My daily scribbling tools (I use them... a lot hehe)
   

   
  Right-to-left
  - Pentel WOW!
  - Pentel RSVP
  - Pelikan M1005 fine nib w/ Diamine Registrar's Ink


----------



## ianmedium

akabeth said:


> My daily scribbling tools (I use them... a lot hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love Diamine ink, sadly it does not like my Montegrappa!

I have to get myself a Pelikan one day as well as a Sheaffer. Everyone Pelikan I have tried I have enjoyed the nib.

Looks like the Pelikan has a good large volume ink reservoir.


----------



## treal512

I just picked up a Hero 329 as my first fountain pen (purchased from a reputable source) and I'm not impressed. I wasn't expecting to be blown away, but for a "fine" tip, it's rather thick and bleeds easily. Does anyone know of a finer FP in a decent price range that I can use for notes in college? I'd like to find joy in writing with these, but this first one isn't doing it yet.


----------



## PhoenixClaw

I am currently using a LAMY Safari with an EF nib and I am extremely happy with it.MY only gripe is that sometimes it writes very rough. Is it because of the nib or the ink? I am using standard LAMY ink refills and I do not use ink bottles. If the problem is in the ink, should I buy a new type of refill that also fits the LAMY Safari? or should I just go buy the ink bottle?


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> I just picked up a Hero 329 as my first fountain pen (purchased from a reputable source) and I'm not impressed. I wasn't expecting to be blown away, but for a "fine" tip, it's rather thick and bleeds easily. Does anyone know of a finer FP in a decent price range that I can use for notes in college? I'd like to find joy in writing with these, but this first one isn't doing it yet.


 

 Mine is about as fine as my Lamy EF. It is a bit more "inky" but it does not bleed much. Take this advice with a grain of salt: wear the nib down a bit with some cardboard to smooth it out. Then you might not have to press down as much and it will thus bleed less. 
  That's what I did to mine and it worked but then again it *can* damage the pen if you get the material in the nib.


----------



## Akabeth

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Love Diamine ink, sadly it does not like my Montegrappa!
> I have to get myself a Pelikan one day as well as a Sheaffer. Everyone Pelikan I have tried I have enjoyed the nib.
> Looks like the Pelikan has a good large volume ink reservoir.


 
   
  This particular nib doesn't have much flex in it and it seems to hold a fair amount of ink (manual doesn't reveal how much).


----------



## cifani090

Currently looking into some vintage overlay Waterman's, and safety's. For me it's vintage or go home!


----------



## music_man

man did i luck out. i live in a very rural area. drove 20 miles to a town where there is an officemax. i had arranged with the manager to match the price on officemax.com. for 100 sheets of 100% cotton 32lb paper. i got there and he said no one ever buys this stuff. i have 5 boxes, do you want them for $30? naturally my answer was "yes". even at officemax.com price of $9.99 a box if your local store matches it....dang good stuff. it is the brand "southworth". not all cotton papers are equal but i find this excellent. ymmv of course.

i know we were discussing pens but you need something to write on too lol.

edited:typo


----------



## cyberspyder

Collection complete.






Brendan


----------



## cifani090

3 Unused Hero fountain pens for sale anyone interested in a fountain pen.


----------



## RudeWolf

Fellow wordsmiths! I am looking for a reliable writing instrument that I could refill instead of throwing out. Previously favorites of mine have been Pentel BLN35 gel-ink pens because of minimal friction, fast drying and deep black ink that does not bleed through the pages. The main problem of mine is that I don't hold the pen as I should therefore shortly after the writing I end smearing most conventional inks. Also minimal friction is important because my incorrect "stance" seems to fatigue the palm more than usual.
   
  Recently I seem to like finer tips but anything that writes less than 0.5mm wide should do. Also I write quite often so it would be good that the pen would not be too thirsty. The finer tip should benefit this, no?
   
  Anything useful you can tell me? Recommend maybe?


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> 3 Unused Hero fountain pens for sale anyone interested in a fountain pen.


 


  Sure. Which one(s)?


----------



## cifani090

mralexosborn said:


> Sure. Which one(s)?




Not sure what Hero's they are, but they look just like the Parker 51's. Got them as part of a lot.


----------



## mralexosborn

If you have a Hero 100 by chance, I may be interested.


----------



## Guidostrunk




----------



## liamstrain

I have a few fountain pens (Aurora, Mont Blanc) and will eventually get a Namiki vanishing point.. but the pen that gets by far the most use, is my Rotring 600 Trio (Blue/Red/.7mm lead)
   
  I've owned a couple. Built like a tank - the tip gets finnicky if it is dropped, but it is easy to repair. I ran over one accidentally in my Volvo - still works fine. The 3 in 1 mechanism is better realized than most versions - and very convenient. 
   
  Not my image - but this is the model.


----------



## cifani090

Update the Hero's are 616's, asking $5 a piece FEI.


----------



## OPrwtos

PEN FI! What!


----------



## OPrwtos

i havent used a pen or pencil in YEARS


----------



## liamstrain

Well that's a shame, OPrwtos. 
   
  I enjoy writing, and sketching.


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Mine is about as fine as my Lamy EF. It is a bit more "inky" but it does not bleed much. Take this advice with a grain of salt: *wear the nib down a bit with some cardboard to smooth it out*. Then you might not have to press down as much and it will thus bleed less.
> That's what I did to mine and it worked but then again it *can* damage the pen if you get the material in the nib.


 

 I was hoping I wouldn't have to do anything like that to the pen since I bought it "tuned" from His Nibs. Later though, I did find that writing with different papers improved my results (shocker), but I still find the pen to be too blotchy. Does that have to do with how fine the tip is? Do I need finer?
   
  I am fairly new to this, but I don't understand why I end up with ink on my fingers almost every time I use the Hero 329. This is not what I signed up for, haha! I am most definitely looking for another pen right now. When the thing writes, it's nice.. but just about everything else it does frustrates me.
   
    
  Quote:


rudewolf said:


> Fellow wordsmiths! I am looking for a reliable writing instrument that I could refill instead of throwing out. Previously favorites of mine have been Pentel BLN35 gel-ink pens because of minimal friction, fast drying and deep black ink that does not bleed through the pages. The main problem of mine is that I don't hold the pen as I should therefore shortly after the writing I end smearing most conventional inks. Also minimal friction is important because my incorrect "stance" seems to fatigue the palm more than usual.
> 
> Recently I seem to like finer tips but anything that writes less than 0.5mm wide should do. Also I write quite often so it would be good that the pen would not be too thirsty. The finer tip should benefit this, no?
> 
> Anything useful you can tell me? Recommend maybe?


 

 I'd like some input on this too! I just need a good FP for college note taking.

  
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I have a few fountain pens (Aurora, Mont Blanc) and will eventually get a Namiki vanishing point.. but the pen that gets by far the most use, is my Rotring 600 Trio (Blue/Red/.7mm lead)
> 
> I've owned a couple. Built like a tank - the tip gets finnicky if it is dropped, but it is easy to repair. I ran over one accidentally in my Volvo - still works fine. The 3 in 1 mechanism is better realized than most versions - and very convenient.
> 
> Not my image - but this is the model.


 

 Hmm, this pen looks very nice. Is this a mechanical pencil? Or does 3 in 1 imply it has ink as well? o_O
   
   
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Well that's a shame, OPrwtos.
> 
> I enjoy writing, and sketching.


 
   
  Don't feed the troll, haha.


----------



## OPrwtos

> Don't feed the troll, haha.


 

  
  lol...


----------



## Guidostrunk




----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Hmm, this pen looks very nice. Is this a mechanical pencil? Or does 3 in 1 imply it has ink as well? o_O


 


  Mechanical Pencil (.07) as well as blue and red ballpoints. Fits a standard refill. Usefull since I can sketch, as well as write and make edits with the one pen - so if I'm not carrying a bag with me, I can just clip this in a pocket and go.


----------



## JadeEast

A pair of pens that seem to follow me around. One is a Rotring 600(?) and the other is a Waterman Taperrite.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I have a few fountain pens (Aurora, Mont Blanc) and will eventually get a Namiki vanishing point.. but the pen that gets by far the most use, is my Rotring 600 Trio (Blue/Red/.7mm lead)
> 
> I've owned a couple. Built like a tank - the tip gets finnicky if it is dropped, but it is easy to repair. I ran over one accidentally in my Volvo - still works fine. The 3 in 1 mechanism is better realized than most versions - and very convenient.
> 
> Not my image - but this is the model.


 

 Oh, the Trio is such an interesting creature... and it's the most expensive piece of the 600 series...Maybe one day I can try one!
   

  
  Quote: 





jadeeast said:


> A pair of pens that seem to follow me around. One is a Rotring 600(?) and the other is a Waterman Taperrite.


 


 Yep, that a series 3 Rotring 600!
   
   
  I'm fond of the Rotring 600 series, I have a few myself and use most of them every day...
  I have 2 FP, a BP and 3 pencils...
  I also have a Lamy 2000, a Safari, a Sailor 1911 (out for repair), and a Parker 51 what I don't really use.


----------



## gruaro

I love fountain pens. It's strange to some people, but I really do value writing performance over cost and no maintenance.
   
   
  Quote: 





> I also have a Lamy 2000, a Safari, a Sailor 1911 (out for repair), and a Parker 51 what I don't really use.


 
   
  Are you taking offers for that 51 then? Haha


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





gruaro said:


> Are you taking offers for that 51 then? Haha


 


  I would, but it has already found a new home on Wednesday...


----------



## dirkpitt45

Any suggestions for something a bit higher end than the Pilot hi-techpoint v5rt I'm currently using? I love how it writes, but the ink is a bit sloppy almost. It seems to let too much out, and it's hard to write down thin lines. I use a rotring 600 .35mm pencil for most of my work, but lately I've been using the pens more.
   
  http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Pilot_V5_V7_RT_Retractable_Rollerball.html
   
  Basically looking for something that's as thin as possible, but still reasonably smooth writing.


----------



## RudeWolf

Now I'm using http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Uni-Ball_Signo_Bit_0.18.html but I would have a hard time recommending it. The line is super thin, but for fast writing the ink support seems inadequate. Then again- I don't think that this pen was made for really fast long line writing. Though- try one, maybe it might work for you.
  
  Quote: 





dirkpitt45 said:


> Any suggestions for something a bit higher end than the Pilot hi-techpoint v5rt I'm currently using? I love how it writes, but the ink is a bit sloppy almost. It seems to let too much out, and it's hard to write down thin lines. I use a rotring 600 .35mm pencil for most of my work, but lately I've been using the pens more.
> 
> http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Pilot_V5_V7_RT_Retractable_Rollerball.html
> 
> Basically looking for something that's as thin as possible, but still reasonably smooth writing.


----------



## OPrwtos

guys, how can i stop getting notifications from this thread?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> guys, how can i stop getting notifications from this thread?


 


  Check doen near the bottom, for a "subscribe" or "unsubscribe" link.
   
   
  Edit: up at the top - you shuold have a "subscriptions" button/link. Click on that, then the tab "Edit my subscriptions" - you can change the email preferences there.


----------



## SurfWax

I've been using this Cross pen and pencil set my dad gifted me back in the 7th grade.....$15 back in the day at Staples, almost 10 years later now with them! Still the only things I use


----------



## white_feather

I use a Waterman Charleston fountain pen with a medium nib. It is a very smooth writer. It lets a good amount of ink out but it's not a wet writer. I have a matching rollerball. My go-to pen is a Taccia Imperial Portuguese with a medium nib that writes thinner than the Waterman. It isn't wet at all. I used that pen when I was a server for eight hours a day for three years without fail. I also have another fountain pen but it has a thin nib that I do not like. I have several Cross pen and pencil sets. I have several Carter pens from the 20's and some Parkers but in a very low point in my life I had to sell them to care for my grandkids. I'm extremely sad that I sold them but the kids come first. I write in a journal daily. I pride myself in my penmanship and I'm always working fo improve my grammar. I have many hobbies and they are all old school except for music listening.


----------



## JadeEast

Here are some old-school cursive instructions for those into that kind of thing.
  http://www.iampeth.com/lessons_cursive.php


----------



## buffalowings

i posted some of my pens for sale on fleabay (pelikan m250, vintage m250, sailor sapporo 1911 medium with a zoom nib, if you're interested, send me a PM for details
   
  buff


----------



## mralexosborn

Anybody have any experience with the Noodler's flex nib FP? I think I may treat myself to one and some amber colored ink in the spirit of fall.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Anybody have any experience with the Noodler's flex nib FP? I think I may treat myself to one and some amber colored ink in the spirit of fall.


 


  I don't have any experience personally, but I think you should start your searching at http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/
  It's the best place I can think of...
   
  There are videos on youtube about this pen as well...
  What I know is that it needs some adjustments to do it's best...the feed sometimes can not provide the best flow so it tends to skip, and occasionally leave big ink drops on the paper...
  This is what I saw on the videos and read at FPN...
   
  I was looking at some vintage flex pens, and there are some pretty good priced pens out there...but I've bought too many pens this year (for me I think) so it's time to get new headphones... my M50s are getting old haha...


----------



## techfreakazoid

Quote: 





dirkpitt45 said:


> Any suggestions for something a bit higher end than the Pilot hi-techpoint v5rt I'm currently using? I love how it writes, but the ink is a bit sloppy almost. It seems to let too much out, and it's hard to write down thin lines. I use a rotring 600 .35mm pencil for most of my work, but lately I've been using the pens more.
> 
> http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Pilot_V5_V7_RT_Retractable_Rollerball.html
> 
> Basically looking for something that's as thin as possible, but still reasonably smooth writing.


 

 Interesting pen--0.5mm ball writes a 0.3mm line.  Does it write more like a 0.5 or 0.3?  Have you tried the Pilot Hi-Tec-C 0.4 or Uni-Ball Signo DX UM-151 0.38mm rollerballs?  I have a number of rollerballs and fountain pens, but always seem to gravitate towards these workhorses as my daily pens.  If you haven't tried these pens, they write like a champ!  The Hi-Tec-C 0.3 is finer, but is too scratchy.
   
  Been using MB and Aurora refills in the rollerballs, but they don't last so by the time I get to using one of them it's either dry or runs blotty.  I started using the Uni-Ball DX 0.38 and Pilot BLS-G2-38 refills and they require slight modifications with an x-acto knife to fit inside the rollerballs--better ink flow and prices.


----------



## dirkpitt45

The v5rt writes closer to .5 than .3. The ink bleeds out, if you move the tip really fast it stays thin, but at a normal writing pace it bleeds and widens the line considerably. That being said, they're the best pens I've used so far.
   
  I ordered a lamy safari with an extra fine nib, off ebay, Melpens was the seller. Fantastic service actually, it made it here from Malaysia in a week and half. But of course DHL didn't bother to phone me to come down to pay for the customs fee or leave a note saying they were there at all. So I have to find my way to their depot to pick it up, which is conveniently located far away from anything. Also picked up some Sakura Pigma Microns; pack of 6 different sizes for 10$ seemed like a great deal. http://www.ebay.com/itm/390356503158?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## techfreakazoid

The Sakuras are intriguing.  How do they write?  Which size has the ink flow and line thickness comparable to a Hi-Tec-C 0.4 or Uni-Ball DX 0.38?


----------



## buffalowings

huh..just won a bid on a pelikan m420 for $190... not a bad buy, could most likely make a bit of change from reselling if need be


----------



## JadeEast

Quote: 





techfreakazoid said:


> The Sakuras are intriguing.  How do they write?  Which size has the ink flow and line thickness comparable to a Hi-Tec-C 0.4 or Uni-Ball DX 0.38?


 

 I like the Sakura pens alot, they lay a very nice clean line perfect for little post-it notes or small diagrams. If you are a firm writer the durability of the tip may not be the best, I've bent and split the tip on a fatter one with some abuse. They are a felt? tip and not a ball or gel pen so the feel is a bit different.


----------



## rezel

Can't live without my Uni Jetstream pens.
  Smooth writing, practical and perfect for heavy use, especially for a student.
  Carry around 3 different Jetstream bodies with me everyday. >_>


----------



## techfreakazoid

Quote: 





jadeeast said:


> I like the Sakura pens alot, they lay a very nice clean line perfect for little post-it notes or small diagrams. If you are a firm writer the durability of the tip may not be the best, I've bent and split the tip on a fatter one with some abuse. They are a felt? tip and not a ball or gel pen so the feel is a bit different.


 

 Thanks JadeEast.  I've grown fond of the gel inks for their consistency and durability so the felt tip may not be ideal.  I just ordered a number of Pilots and Unis that should last me a year before I need to restock again.  Always interested in discovering new pens that are potential replacements.


----------



## dirkpitt45

I just got the Sakuras in today, don't really have much writing to do tonight though. Just scribbled down a few lines and so far and they're pretty good. Not as smooth writing as the Pentels, but much much cleaner. No ink bleed at all, and it's very easy to keep letters and equations small and neat.


----------



## Karlos

Just ordered a set of Sakura Pigma fineliners to try


----------



## mralexosborn

I think I'm gonna order a Nooder's Flex Nib in the Arizona color scheme and a get Noodler's Apache Sunset to match.


----------



## cifani090

Just bought some ink for the very first time at Pen Paradise in Troy. Good experience


----------



## cifani090

For those looking for a custom pen, check out my review on FPN of a custom pen for only $125! Also check out my review i did on a custom wood case. Great looking case for anyone interested in storing there pens.


----------



## jraul7

I am looking for a nice pen to use at work, the problem I have is that my favorite pen is this one:







The uniball vision elite. To everyone that has used one, what fine pen manufacturer makes a pen/cartridge that writes as good as this one? FYI, this is a rollerball pen.


----------



## 5370H55V

Didn't even know there was a Pen-fi until now! Here's what I currently use to take lecture notes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Xuster

I was bored and decided to check out what pen-fi was. I walk away with a yellow Lamy safari and a bottle of noodler ink en route to my house. I don't even like to write...my wallet hates you guys... T.T


----------



## pyrokid

Got a couple Safari's and Vistas in various nib sizes, along with a Parker P51. Gotta say, the Lamy's are just brilliant. I like J. Herbin's Poussière de Lune (Purple) as far as inks go, but their red is a second choice for me.
  
  For math and technical drawings/engineering logs, I go with .3 mm Pilot Hi-tecs.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





pyrokid said:


> Got a couple Safari's and Vistas in various nib sizes, along with a Parker P51. Gotta say, the Lamy's are just brilliant. I like J. Herbin's Poussière de Lune (Purple) as far as inks go, but their red is a second choice for me.
> 
> For math and technical drawings/engineering logs, I go with .3 mm Pilot Hi-tecs.


 

 What's your Parker 51? Ive got a few 45's and 51's and 65's ive gotta get serviced. Where do you guys get your inks?


----------



## music_man

cifani, and anyone else interested:

it just depends which mont blanc you like. they are built just as good. save for 18k nib piston etc. i actually like the starwalker. well, i like the way the frost cap is on them.
visconti are all built just as crummy. not to say some are not very nice and i do own them. they are just not the quality of german pens. like italian cars. everything you want is right there until it all falls apart lol.

i have nothing vintage of note besides a real conklin with a plunger and a nozac. other parkers etc not too valuable.

i have some namiki's but probably the most incredible pen i own is an emperor rabbit in moonlight. like i said though it is beautiful art. sitting and filling it with a pipette is a different story. perhaps all good things take patience. 

i will add for anyone, i happen to like krone. for a newer company they are pretty nice. i don't have a super expensive one but perhaps. the less than a grand ones are very well built. i wonder who actually makes them. i think modern conklin is made by visconti which shows. some sort of finish peeled off the silver clip on my mark twain in the first hour! that noodler demonstrator is the kind of deal the phileas was until waterman caught on and doubled the price. those are ss nibs that write like $150 nibs. by far i stick with a screw piston though these days.


----------



## DarkAudit

Weapons of choice...

  Two Esterbrook J's and a Sheaffer Admiral. The nib on the Admiral is not original. It was broken during repair and replaced. Still writes like a charm.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> cifani, and anyone else interested:
> it just depends which mont blanc you like. they are built just as good. save for 18k nib piston etc. i actually like the starwalker. well, i like the way the frost cap is on them.
> visconti are all built just as crummy. not to say some are not very nice and i do own them. they are just not the quality of german pens. like italian cars. everything you want is right there until it all falls apart lol.
> i have nothing vintage of note besides a real conklin with a plunger and a nozac. other parkers etc not too valuable.
> ...


 

 Ive got the M200, not sure what nib it is but its an italic, and i like how it writes. I do like the MB, bit i definitely understand that when it falls apart, you better have the pockets. Do you get your ink at Goulet Pen's?


----------



## music_man

nah, i meant the italian pens fall apart not the german ones. the 200 pelikan is a steel nib. the cities/places are probably the best writing/working pens made in modern history imho. the thing is you get the 18k nib on those. otherwise the 18k nib comes on their pens over $1000usd. except the m1000 i think. that is too big for me though anyways. yes, goulet is cheapest on iroshizuku. still darn expensive but well worth it. the botique inks i find are very pretty but tend to damage pens in certain colors/batches. if it says "bulletproof" for instance that means in your pen too lol.


----------



## liamstrain

It was pointed out to me today, when I was recommending my Rotring 600 Trio, that due to it's no longer being in regular production - my workhorse $70 pen, now runs about $500... holy crap.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> nah, i meant the italian pens fall apart not the german ones. the 200 pelikan is a steel nib. the cities/places are probably the best writing/working pens made in modern history imho. the thing is you get the 18k nib on those. otherwise the 18k nib comes on their pens over $1000usd. except the m1000 i think. that is too big for me though anyways. yes, goulet is cheapest on iroshizuku. still darn expensive but well worth it. the botique inks i find are very pretty but tend to damage pens in certain colors/batches. if it says "bulletproof" for instance that means in your pen too lol.


 
   
  Ya, some of the Italian ones are good quality just not put together properly. German fountain pens you cant go wrong with. That ink that you like is quite expensive, and im thinking of ordering 5+ bottles of ink in the next few weeks. I was just thinking, if i could put together a group buy, would you be in?
  
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> It was pointed out to me today, when I was recommending my Rotring 600 Trio, that due to it's no longer being in regular production - my workhorse $70 pen, now runs about $500... holy crap.


 

 I think you mean $200-300. Still a good appreciation.


----------



## liamstrain

I haven't found the trio at prices like that... everything I've seen is 400-500. 200-300 for the regular pen set. Maybe you have better sale sites than I do.
   
  Mostly, I'm just surprised. Mine are not mint and I won't be selling them.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I haven't found the trio at prices like that... everything I've seen is 400-500. 200-300 for the regular pen set. Maybe you have better sale sites than I do.
> 
> Mostly, I'm just surprised. Mine are not mint and I won't be selling them.


 

 I see the one for $495, but no one is going to pay that. Extremely unreasonable. Click on completed listings and you'll see that they sold in the $200-300 range.


----------



## liamstrain

Ah - I was looking at Montgomery pens, and other online retailers, not the bay... interesting. Thanks.


----------



## music_man

cifani, it is too expensive to buy more than like one bottle at a time and i am stocked. sorry. besides, is there a quantity discount? his price is actually cheap lol. i seriously would not get 5 bottles of something that expensive. get one and see if you like it. you are going to find it "dilute" compared to noodler's,pr etc. i do not mean watered down i just mean not as much pigment. expensive pens hate all that pigment. quink is a good cheap ink too. the namiki is simply amzing flow though but it may not be vibrant enough for what many people are used to.

look at the phileas, it was $15 now they can push $75. average $45. they caught on,limited production and upped prices. as i said the best deal going is noodler's demonstrator.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> cifani, it is too expensive to buy more than like one bottle at a time and i am stocked. sorry. besides, is there a quantity discount? his price is actually cheap lol. i seriously would not get 5 bottles of something that expensive. get one and see if you like it. you are going to find it "dilute" compared to noodler's,pr etc. i do not mean watered down i just mean not as much pigment. expensive pens hate all that pigment. quink is a good cheap ink too. the namiki is simply amzing flow though but it may not be vibrant enough for what many people are used to.
> look at the phileas, it was $15 now they can push $75. average $45. they caught on,limited production and upped prices. as i said the best deal going is noodler's demonstrator.


 

 Well currently running Waterman ink, but i do know Noodlers is the cheapest per vial, or whatever unit of measurement. That's the only bottle on ink i have, so i need more. Of course there would be a quantity discount of something like this. Ill see what i can do.


----------



## music_man

i was thinking. i'd say namiki ink is more "subdued" than noodler,pr. it does not jump off the page at you. it is like japanese watercolor. i do not think inks that are like candy color are appropriate for business anyways. i really wouldn't go buy 5 of them unless they are like $15 a bottle. unless you just don't care. what if you don't like them or they don't flow good in your pen? i like it the best. that does not mean you will. i am just saying ymmv. noodler is very cheap for how good it looks. it does lok darn good. the problem is imany of the colors are very hard on pens. he will jump to disagree with that but trust me. after three times of noodlers i end up spending two hours washing a pen. plus i read on fpn it can permanently damage the seals. the namiki is not as vibrant, sort of soft but it will run for bottles without taking apart your pen. waterman is good stuff and the namiki is completely different. i'd say waterman or quink is a very good bet for color and not harming your pen. i had used waterman for many years before the namiki came out. it is much different though. i am not talking you out of it. id say just try one bottle first.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> i was thinking. i'd say namiki ink is more "subdued" than noodler,pr. it does not jump off the page at you. it is like japanese watercolor. i do not think inks that are like candy color are appropriate for business anyways. i really wouldn't go buy 5 of them unless they are like $15 a bottle. unless you just don't care. what if you don't like them or they don't flow good in your pen? i like it the best. that does not mean you will. i am just saying ymmv. noodler is very cheap for how good it looks. it does lok darn good. the problem is imany of the colors are very hard on pens. he will jump to disagree with that but trust me. after three times of noodlers i end up spending two hours washing a pen. plus i read on fpn it can permanently damage the seals. the namiki is not as vibrant, sort of soft but it will run for bottles without taking apart your pen. waterman is good stuff and the namiki is completely different. i'd say waterman or quink is a very good bet for color and not harming your pen. i had used waterman for many years before the namiki came out. it is much different though. i am not talking you out of it. id say just try one bottle first.


 
   
  I have no objections with your statements, as Namiki ink is probably very nice flowing, lubricated ink. Ill give it a try. Also you mean the Iroshizuku ink, correct? The Namiki ink is $12 a bottle.


----------



## music_man

yes indeed. the iroshizuku. i think it writes amazingly. it just does not jump off the page like a lot of the noodler,pr does. that much pigment is the very thing that jams/damages pens if you are unlucky though.

i will tell all of you a trick. go to walmart. in the skin care isle get a bottle of pure glycerine liquid for $3. put 6 drops in your favorite boutique ink. shake well and let sit overnight. now shake gently each time before you fill. you now have the vibrant color with no worries of damaging your pen. plus it flows like oil. afaik there is no downside to this. in fact i think mr. noodler once said to do this but don't quote me on that. that being said, it is still not the experience of iroshizuku. the ink is expensive but at least more obtainable than some of their pens. there is also the pelikan edelstein(sp?) that i found really nice. i guess you get what you pay for. with ink at least. well, waterman is fine and reasonably priced. it is just not awesome.


----------



## liamstrain

I've used the Pelikan 4001/Tinte royal blue and black ink for decades without problems. I've not tried the new edelstein inks but I've been curious.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> yes indeed. the iroshizuku. i think it writes amazingly. it just does not jump off the page like a lot of the noodler,pr does. that much pigment is the very thing that jams/damages pens if you are unlucky though.
> i will tell all of you a trick. go to walmart. in the skin care isle get a bottle of pure glycerine liquid for $3. put 6 drops in your favorite boutique ink. shake well and let sit overnight. now shake gently each time before you fill. you now have the vibrant color with no worries of damaging your pen. plus it flows like oil. afaik there is no downside to this. in fact i think mr. noodler once said to do this but don't quote me on that. that being said, it is still not the experience of iroshizuku. the ink is expensive but at least more obtainable than some of their pens. there is also the pelikan edelstein(sp?) that i found really nice. i guess you get what you pay for. with ink at least. well, waterman is fine and reasonably priced. it is just not awesome.


 

 Thanks for the tip, its probably like oil and makes it flow that much better.


----------



## Zeroblade

Quote: 





music_man said:


> yes indeed. the iroshizuku. i think it writes amazingly. it just does not jump off the page like a lot of the noodler,pr does. that much pigment is the very thing that jams/damages pens if you are unlucky though.


 
   
  Indeed, the line of Iroshizuku is my favorite; perfect lubrication, and it's never too wet or too dry even if the pen writes wet or dry - like it auto-calibrates or something. The colors can also very vibrant, or very subtle when they have to be; Asa-gao is one of the richest blues I've seen, while Fuyu-syogun is a very light, pencil-lead-like gray. While the line doesn't have the color variety that Herbin has with their inks, you know that each and every one of the inks will come out looking and writing right. That said, I wish it wasn't 15 USD + shipping per bottle; works out to about 25 USD per bottle shipped in batches of 5 from Japan 
  
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I've used the Pelikan 4001/Tinte royal blue and black ink for decades without problems. I've not tried the new edelstein inks but I've been curious.


 

 I love 4001 because it's so reasonably priced and it comes out nice; it's slightly dryer than other inks I've used, to match the Pelikans' wet writing. Couple friends have told me the black and red aren't nice, but I do love the violet and the brown.
   
  As for Edelstein, I've tried Onyx. Slightly like Iroshizuku's performance, but not close enough. The black isn't very rich or black, as compared to say, Sheaffer Skrip Black. To be honest, I don't really like it; the performance/value-for-money isn't as good with Edelstein as it is with Iroshizuku. It is quite a bit cheaper though, since a local store stocks the bottles.


----------



## music_man

asa-gao is pretty much all i use nowdays. ok so the shipping, but $15 a bottle? best price stateside is like $25 a bottle plus shipping. if i drive a couple hours i can go to a store where is is $38 a bottle lol. anyways, i do not feel it steps out like say "tanzanite" but it is a lot better ink overall. maybe not a fair comparison anyways, tanzinite has a lot of purple in it but it really screams. it is not in the league of iroshizuku though and quite frankly none of the us made boutique inks are imho.


----------



## addylo

I'm a recovering pen turner (it can be an addictive hobby).  Here's a few I've made.
   
  Redheart (Mont Blanc style)

   
  Massur Birch (Parker style)

   
  Spalted Maple (cigar style)


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





addylo said:


> I'm a recovering pen turner (it can be an addictive hobby).  Here's a few I've made.
> 
> Redheart (Mont Blanc style)
> 
> ...


 

 To you make any non-kit pens? ID be interested in your work, if so.


----------



## music_man

cifani, isn't the homo sapiens lava? rolex made a lava band? thats cool if they did. i do not think lava is the same as rubber?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> cifani, isn't the homo sapiens lava? rolex made a lava band? thats cool if they did. i do not think lava is the same as rubber?


 

 Correct, the HS is lava. Those bands i were talking about were made from quote on quote "Vulcanized Rubber." The quality of Rubber B bands look very nice, and if only i had a Rolex...


----------



## music_man

there are many nice watches with those bands. many not too expensive either. some are also great quality. i don't know if i would personally like the looks of a rolex on a rubber band. the omega seems much more sporty than even the submariner or yacht master to me for some reason.

anyways, the hs is not at all like many of the visconti's. it is outstanding quality as far as i can tell. i have been using it again sometimes. the vacuum is actually much better than vintage ones imo. something like the van gogh or opera is not the same level as the hs. of course that is too be understood. most companies make pens in different price ranges. still, i find it sad that even a $300 pen would fall apart. rest assured with the hs though it is solid. probably glad it is one of the few visconti's i own since it is actually a very nice pen. then take like omas or montegrappa. those are all very expensive pens that often fall apart! like i said it's like italian cars. they can be half a million dollars. that does not mean they are very reliable lol. if one is par for the game than great. i like these things because i know they are not too reliable upfront so it does not sadden me when they break. they look super while they work. on the other hand, german pens seem to be rock solid in any price range. a $75 pelikan is built as well as a $15,000 one imho. likewise the starwalker is as good as a le. well the fact the hs is made from lava earns super cool points on it's own. everything else seems to be some sort of resin or metal. it feels good in the hand too.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> there are many nice watches with those bands. many not too expensive either. some are also great quality. i don't know if i would personally like the looks of a rolex on a rubber band. the omega seems much more sporty than even the submariner or yacht master to me for some reason.
> anyways, the hs is not at all like many of the visconti's. it is outstanding quality as far as i can tell. i have been using it again sometimes. the vacuum is actually much better than vintage ones imo. something like the van gogh or opera is not the same level as the hs. of course that is too be understood. most companies make pens in different price ranges. still, i find it sad that even a $300 pen would fall apart. rest assured with the hs though it is solid. probably glad it is one of the few visconti's i own since it is actually a very nice pen. then take like omas or montegrappa. those are all very expensive pens that often fall apart! like i said it's like italian cars. they can be half a million dollars. that does not mean they are very reliable lol. if one is par for the game than great. i like these things because i know they are not too reliable upfront so it does not sadden me when they break. they look super while they work. on the other hand, german pens seem to be rock solid in any price range. a $75 pelikan is built as well as a $15,000 one imho. likewise the starwalker is as good as a le. well the fact the hs is made from lava earns super cool points on it's own. everything else seems to be some sort of resin or metal. it feels good in the hand too.


 

 Ill look into those watches. I could probably relate to you when you say the piston is better than vintage ones, because my vintage MB 242 piston is having problems and it is killing me. Like you said though about high end inks, i think i need to run it through the MB being my Waterman ink is having problems in it. Its the only ink i have, and i keep filling it without flushing which i thought was the problem. Well someone told me i need to run some ammonia through it, which i need to do, than it better work because i love this nib.


----------



## castlevania32

i'm trading a custom 823 B clear 14k against a M nib if someone is interested


----------



## music_man

do not run amonia through it! well it is fine but plan on having the seals relubricated which may very well be the problem anyways. always flush until it runs clear with cool water only. if you do that waterman ink should be fine in an mb. it may be too late now. a mb is not like a pelikan that you can take apart yourself. you have to send it for service. if you do run amonia absolutely do not get it on the exterior of the pen! it will still need to be relubricated then. mb is a top notch pen i just personally find most of them kind of plain looking.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> do not run amonia through it! well it is fine but plan on having the seals relubricated which may very well be the problem anyways. always flush until it runs clear with cool water only. if you do that waterman ink should be fine in an mb. it may be too late now. a mb is not like a pelikan that you can take apart yourself. you have to send it for service. if you do run amonia absolutely do not get it on the exterior of the pen! it will still need to be relubricated then. mb is a top notch pen i just personally find most of them kind of plain looking.


 

 Is it something you'd be interested in?


----------



## music_man

nah. i must have 5 of those around here somewhere. anyways it is only worth like $150 i think. i just like really decorated modern pens. like "designed" resin or maki-e. afaik mb has yet to make something that is "really out there". i guess it is not their brand style.
plus i have never actually purchased a vintage pen. either i am so old it was new when i got it(lol) or some one gave it to me. for the very reasons you are unhappy with it. decent modern pens including mb if kept up just seem to work much better than vintage ones imho. it is like a vintage fiat or ferrari. be prepared for issues. pelikan in the upper range(600 or above) seems to be tops. you might not use it for a year with ink in it and it works fine then! mb cannot even do that. if you like fancy looking pens i would look into pelikan or krone. you can get a magnificent one under a grand usd. i hate to give away my age but in grammar school fountain pens was all they had and pencils were lead! now, knowing that i can for sure tell you anything made after 1995 just works much better with almost no maintenance. if it is a top brand like mb,pelikan or namiki. for modern pens i stick japanese or german. i will get a nice omas or montegrappa but i would not count on it if i needed to.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> nah. i must have 5 of those around here somewhere. anyways it is only worth like $150 i think. i just like really decorated modern pens. like "designed" resin or maki-e. afaik mb has yet to make something that is "really out there". i guess it is not their brand style.
> plus i have never actually purchased a vintage pen. either i am so old it was new when i got it(lol) or some one gave it to me. for the very reasons you are unhappy with it. decent modern pens including mb if kept up just seem to work much better than vintage ones imho. it is like a vintage fiat or ferrari. be prepared for issues. pelikan in the upper range(600 or above) seems to be tops. you might not use it for a year with ink in it and it works fine then! mb cannot even do that. if you like fancy looking pens i would look into pelikan or krone. you can get a magnificent one under a grand usd. i hate to give away my age but in grammar school fountain pens was all they had and pencils were lead! now, knowing that i can for sure tell you anything made after 1995 just works much better with almost no maintenance. if it is a top brand like mb,pelikan or namiki. for modern pens i stick japanese or german. i will get a nice omas or montegrappa but i would not count on it if i needed to.


 

 Ohh, ya im actually interested in selling the MB and my Pelikan because they are just shiz IMO. I think i need the reliability of a Parker 51, which i have, just more beautiful. I need to get a upper Pelikan like the new 101N which ive heard is really nice.


----------



## music_man

well, my modern parkers are great. the old ones were probably the better vintage pens and the conklin nozac i have too. i don't know the 101n. last time i bought a pelikan anything above "600" or "le" or "se" were their high end pens. they have been my best pens next to the emperors. the thing with the emperor is it is a pain to fill and one is paying an aweful lot for looks. the mechanism probably doesn't cost that much. so for new piston fillers i go with pelikan or krone now. really for a new pen expect to pay at least $400usd for something quality. buying vintage is buying someone elses problems most of the time.


----------



## Greg_R

Is it OK to discuss mechanical pencils or lead holders in this thread?  My job is pencil-centric  and I really like using the Tech-matic and Caran D'ache fixpencil lead holders.  Does anyone know of a wider body lead holder that keeps the all metal construction?


----------



## JadeEast

I've only had Staedler Mars and Koh I noor 2mm lead holders, but I've seen some vintage 2mm all metal ones. Can't recommend any one in particular, but I like the sharpener I've got.


----------



## ianmedium

Just ordered this from Peyton Street Pens!



I have wanted one for years. My teacher had one and I was having difficulties writing with ball points so he lent me his fountain pen. My handwriting improved almost immediately so I ended up being given a Parker to use (this one was an expensive pen at the time, far too good for a seven year old!).

This is NOS and from Peytons seconds, the only mark on it is a slight cap mark on the section though, other wise the 12k gold fill is in as new condition, even has the original sticker in place. I went for the medium 14k nib as the vintage Sheaffers ran a little smaller in their nib sizes so this one will write like a fine. Comes with the squeeze filler as well so no need for cartridges which I can't abide!

Oh yes, it's a Sheaffer Imperial 777!


----------



## liamstrain

I also use and like the Koh I noor lead holder. Rotring makes a nice one as well in the 600 and 800 series. This is for the 2mm leads... 

   
   
  There are others for the 5.6mm leads - but I don't use those much. The David Hayward Scribbler 3 comes to mind.


----------



## Greg_R

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I also use and like the Koh I noor lead holder. Rotring makes a nice one as well in the 600 and 800 series. This is for the 2mm leads...
> 
> 
> 
> There are others for the 5.6mm leads - but I don't use those much. The David Hayward Scribbler 3 comes to mind.


 


  The 5.6mm David Hayward looks like it might be the perfect option, thanks!


----------



## ianmedium

My new sheaffer arrived today. Brand new but made in the 1970's! Also, Terri from Peyton street pens included as a gift a Hero 616 fountain pen which writes really well as well.

I love the Sheaffer! Such a perfect pen for me.
Here are so quick pictures!


----------



## Planar_head

@ianmedium
That's a good looking pen! It's even more amazing that it's NOS, though I suppose that's more common with items such as fountain pens.

I burned through too many Pilot rollerballs, so I decided to buy a pen that I could refill with bottled ink.
The pen is a Pilot Prera. It writes well; I feel as if I have more control compared to the Pilot RB's I was using before.


----------



## ricksome

Planar_Head ... That is a nice looking FP .... I am not into FP's but I like that one!!!!


----------



## ianmedium

Planar. Thank you and that is a great looking pilot you have. Great writing pens in my experience and great bang for buck!
Yeah, it is amazing how many NOS pens there are out there and they often represent incredible value as older nibs tend to be much nicer writers in my experience. Hard to beat a gold filled classic fountain pen for $75! And for reference gold filled is not like gold plate it is actually a thin sheet of gold fused to a base metal and usually comes with a hallmark.

To give you an idea of how thick the fill is take a look at the end of the cap of this pen, quite substantial amount of gold used!


----------



## brim71

Great looking pen ianmedium!
   
  I have a Sheaffer Triumph 444 (very similar design) and love it.  It's one of my best writers.  Lays down a really nice wet line!


----------



## erratik

I have three F Pilot vanishing points, 2 chrome and 1 stealth black
   
  thinking of selling the 2 chromes though and getting one of the stipula passaportos  and a twisbi, and just having some beer money


----------



## Long813

Just purchased a rotring 600, can't wait to get it!


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





long813 said:


> Just purchased a rotring 600, can't wait to get it!


 


  Great decision!


----------



## mongol

Without me perusing 98 pages ...can anyone recommend a decent pen...mainly for signing checks at work, hate the crappy standard office pens we have - and need something that:
   
  writes smoothly
  not too light, nice weight balance
  not too thin (so something like a cross, the slimline ones, would be out; this is what I use now)
  not a fountain pen
  not gold colour; preferably silver, black, blue or green
  from $40 up to say $100, maybe a little more, half-decent quality
   
  Thanks


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





mongol said:


> Without me perusing 98 pages ...can anyone recommend a decent pen...mainly for signing checks at work, hate the crappy standard office pens we have - and need something that:
> 
> writes smoothly
> not too light, nice weight balance
> ...


 
   
  Most people say, rollerball pens are reasonably smoother than ballpoints, so you might prefer those. I don't have problems with ballpoints though....
  Pelikan Tradition Series 215
  Faber-Castell E-motion/Ambition/Basic
  Lamy 2000 might be a bit light, but a great pen (I have a fountain pen)
  Lamy Studio
  Rotring Rapid Pro(?)
  Fisher Space pens maybe.....
  You can find Rotring 600 pens for around $100 as well. I love mine.
  There's a lot to choose from...


----------



## ianmedium

To be honest anything over the price of a Parker Jotter at $7 is an absolute waste of money as pretty much every ball point or roller ball refill will work the same regardless of cost. And it is the refill that does the writing.

The jotter is a design icon, can be had in all steel so nice and weight or in metal/plastic combo and looks smart. Buying a Roller Ball or ball point from say Mont Blanc makes no sense to me. However, a fountain pen is a very different thing as their nibs are wonderful.

Here is a link to the Jotter.
http://www.staples.com/Parker-Jotter-Ballpoint-Retractable-Pen-Medium-Black-Assorted-Barrel-Each/product_167221?ddkey=http:StaplesZipCodeAdd


----------



## snoopy007

I used to love my parker jotter ballpen as a kid until I moved to HK and found  the Zebra  F-301 ballpen.
   
  The zebra f-301 is truely a great funtional ballpen 
   
   
  As for gel pens uni-ball signo micro 207 is one of the best.


----------



## ianmedium

I agree, the Zebra is a great pen as are the uni-ball ones. I must admit if I needed a ball or roller ball pen it would be one of those three mentioned


----------



## Silent One

I'm looking to bring home a Pilot Falcon soon with some complimentary ink.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> To be honest anything over the price of a Parker Jotter at $7 is an absolute waste of money as pretty much every ball point or roller ball refill will work the same regardless of cost. And it is the refill that does the writing.
> The jotter is a design icon, can be had in all steel so nice and weight or in metal/plastic combo and looks smart. Buying a Roller Ball or ball point from say Mont Blanc makes no sense to me. However, a fountain pen is a very different thing as their nibs are wonderful.
> Here is a link to the Jotter.
> http://www.staples.com/Parker-Jotter-Ballpoint-Retractable-Pen-Medium-Black-Assorted-Barrel-Each/product_167221?ddkey=http:StaplesZipCodeAdd


 

  
  Gotta disagree on this one.  Weight and balance are important parts of the "writing experience" as well.  The Zebra, for example, is way too light and narrow for me.  I get hand cramps after writing only a few lines.  The Jotter isn't a whole lot better. 
   
  Now, having said that, I don't buy "good" roller balls or ballpens.  My pen money is spent on fountain pens.


----------



## ianmedium

That's true left nose, you have a point there on the weight and balance but perhaps it is because we are fountain pen users we don't put much in the other options, well I don't any way . Still, there are plenty more weighty BP's and RB's that will do the job but not at huge cost. I think some of the Fabers would be a good choice as they have all the quality of $500 ballpoints but at much less money. I have one of this line in a pencil and find it has just the right amount of balance, I would imagine the RB and BP would be identical.
http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Faber-Castell-e-motion-Ballpoint-Pen-Parquet-Black.html


----------



## snoopy007

the faber castell emotion looks very nice.... I might have to import that pen from the uk.


----------



## drunkn

I use sakura fine point pens i like the .005 the best but you have to be careful because it's fragile.


----------



## brim71

Quote: 





snoopy007 said:


> the faber castell emotion looks very nice.... I might have to import that pen from the uk.


 
  I have the Emotion FP and it's fantastic.  Fits my hand perfectly and has a great clean look.


----------



## David Mudkips

TWSBI Diamond Medium 540.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





david mudkips said:


> TWSBI Diamond Medium 540.


 
  Nice! I'm planning to get a smoke Vac 700 EF as soon as it will be available here.


----------



## DJ Mauler

hey guys newbie to this FP world but Ive had the itch for a awhile...  so looking around FP Hospital looking at the shaeffer prelude signature collection also on the cheaper side Conklin endura or smetrik any  opinions on these brands? also would love to know of a few choice sellers of pens/inks any info would be much appreciated.
   
  ps
   
  how do you guys feel about pelikans and monteverde?


----------



## Teraflame

I just got a namiki falcon SF. Writes so much better than my previous ahab, man that thing was the most frustrating thing I've ever used.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Are all Cross ballpoint pens now made in China ?  The Cross Century II I just bought is but the Cross Classic Century from 15 years ago was made in the USA.


----------



## John In Cali

Got a Safari Extra Fine a few weeks ago.


----------



## RudeWolf

My fine Safari nib feels a lot like a medium one.


----------



## mongol

Bought a Fisher Space Pen, and Cross Townsend Quartz Blue Lacquer Rolling Ball pen.  The Townsend writes great


----------



## Maverickmonk

writing out my Chem homework right now with my new Lamy Safari (Black, fine) with the standard black ink cartridges. Now I want a red safari with red ink for grading, they write so smooth, much more precise than my medium tip cross too


----------



## MuZI

I can't believe I've been here forever and never discovered this area.
   
  Storage for my pens and inks:
   




   
  The Parker Vacumatic isn't mine. It's being borrowed but the rest are all mine. My Bexley Corona isn't pictures in those pictures since I JUST got it.
   
  My next purchases will probably be a Lamy 2000 and Delta Dolce Vita.


----------



## iamdacow

3 of my most favourite fountain pens that have been with me since i was 13 and until now when i am in year 1 of college, the mont blanc meisterstuck 149 EF nib, the Graf von faber castell intuition F nib and the Pelikan m800 F nib, fantastic writing pens, smooth on paper as well not to mention more reliable than my pilot G2, most of my friends call me old fashioned but they will never understand as fountain pens like high end headphones or earphones are skillfully crafted items that require a certain kind of appreciation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Say anyone here have a Nakaya fountain pen?? Kinda hard to find


----------



## MuZI

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> 3 of my most favourite fountain pens that have been with me since i was 13 and until now when i am in year 1 of college, the mont blanc meisterstuck 149 EF nib, the Graf von faber castell intuition F nib and the Pelikan m800 F nib, fantastic writing pens, smooth on paper as well not to mention more reliable than my pilot G2, most of my friends call me old fashioned but they will never understand as fountain pens like high end headphones or earphones are skillfully crafted items that require a certain kind of appreciation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Beautiful collection. I see you like oversized simple yet elegant designs.
   
  Here is one I just purchased 2 days ago w/ a oversized dual tone nib.


----------



## iamdacow

muzi said:


> Beautiful collection. I see you like oversized simple yet elegant designs.
> 
> Here is one I just purchased 2 days ago w/ a oversized dual tone nib.


Nice pen what brand is it??


----------



## MuZI

It's a Delta.
   
  The seller is well known for his great service on FPN. I contacted him and after a few messages realized he lived within walking distance from me. Met up and picked up the pen... such a small world.
   
http://www.pentime.com/delta/chatterley-pens-delta-stantuffo-mocha-oro-rosso-grande-limited-edition-fountain-pen/


----------



## iamdacow

Ahh delta interesting though each fountain pen has its own character and a certain distinct sound when written with. Say have u heard of Nakaya


----------



## MuZI

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> Ahh delta interesting though each fountain pen has its own character and a certain distance sound when written with. Say have u heard of Nakaya


 
   
  Nakaya handmade Japanese pens?
   
  They're beautiful and I plan to get one in the future. I just spent a bit too much this month and need to cool off on my purchases.
   
http://www.nakaya.org/en/gallery.aspx?body=Neostandard
   
http://www.nakaya.org/en/gallery.aspx?body=Equilibrium


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





muzi said:


> Nakaya handmade Japanese pens?
> 
> They're beautiful and I plan to get one in the future. I just spent a bit too much this month and need to cool off on my purchases.
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah they are unique however hard to get a hold of not many retailers carry that pen but their flex nib is fantastic.


----------



## Planar_head

I haven't seen anyone measure the line width of the Pilot Prera yet (though I haven't been looking), so here it is:




Sorry, no metric! The measurement is 1/64 of an inch, which is about 0.4mm wide.

Be aware that this paper is not typical printer paper, though I'd say the line width is typical for reasonably decent filler paper.
Like all things, take this with a grain of salt, as the line width can vary depending on individual handwriting.

EDIT: This is the Prera with the fine nib.


----------



## ricksome

Planar_ Head: Neat Picture & thank you for posting


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





planar_head said:


> I haven't seen anyone measure the line width of the Pilot Prera yet (though I haven't been looking), so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 nice!


----------



## iamdacow

anyone here use glass pens??


----------



## kwkarth

maverickmonk said:


> writing out my Chem homework right now with my new Lamy Safari (Black, fine) with the standard black ink cartridges. Now I want a red safari with red ink for grading, they write so smooth, much more precise than my medium tip cross too




The Lamy's write so nice and smoothly, but the Cross FP I have writes much more expressively. I.e. with slight variations in pressure as one writes, the line width varies dramatically, which I like. Wish I could find a pen that delivered the best of both!


----------



## iamdacow

A glass pen very traditional


----------



## MuZI

Picked up a sweet new pen. OMAS 360 Turquoise Limited Edition in Rose Gold...
   
http://www.nibs.com/Omas-Vintage-360-Turquoise-Demonstrator-LE.html


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> writing out my Chem homework right now with my new Lamy Safari (Black, fine) with the standard black ink cartridges. Now I want a red safari with red ink for grading, they write so smooth, much more precise than my medium tip cross too


 
   
  Currently using a Lamy Safari (Charcoal, fine) until I can afford a Pilot Falcon Sapphire. Audio purchases keep interrupting...


----------



## Maverickmonk

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> The Lamy's write so nice and smoothly, but the Cross FP I have writes much more expressively. I.e. with slight variations in pressure as one writes, the line width varies dramatically, which I like. Wish I could find a pen that delivered the best of both!


 

 I have a Cross pen, but it rolled off my desk (stupid sloped lecture hall desks) and dove nib first into the ground.I haven't gotten around to ordering a new nib yet
   
  Edit: I can't even find a nib for the Cross Bailey, this is frustrating! Any help? I would like to replace it with a fine nib (it came with a medium, but it wrote to heavy, and besides, is broken). Preferably cheap, as always.
   
  SilentOne: That pilot looks amazing. Very stylish!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks. I can't seem to take my eyes off of it for too long. I dig so many things in black. But after seeing this pen, Sapphire is _mesmerizing. _Now, if I could just suspend audio expenditures for one month. September? October??


----------



## thisisSSK

Hi guys, I'm a lurker on the audio section of this site and I just found this pen-fi thread. At first, I thought you meant ballpoint pens and quickly realized you guys were discussing some magical utility called a fountain pen. Intrigued, I'd love to know more. Where do I start, or more specifically, what is a good entry-level fountain pen? Thanks!


----------



## MuZI

Quote: 





thisisssk said:


> Hi guys, I'm a lurker on the audio section of this site and I just found this pen-fi thread. At first, I thought you meant ballpoint pens and quickly realized you guys were discussing some magical utility called a fountain pen. Intrigued, I'd love to know more. Where do I start, or more specifically, what is a good entry-level fountain pen? Thanks!


 
   
  Try the Lamy Safari, Pelikan Pelikano, Noodler's Ahab, Pilot 78G (google and find the place that sells them for $13). A Parker 45 can be had for ~$15 or if you want a Chinese clone there is always the Hero 800.
   
  You have A LOT of choices at the entry-level...


----------



## thisisSSK

Quote: 





muzi said:


> Try the Lamy Safari, Pelikan Pelikano, Noodler's Ahab, Pilot 78G (google and find the place that sells them for $13). A Parker 45 can be had for ~$15 or if you want a Chinese clone there is always the Hero 800.
> 
> You have A LOT of choices at the entry-level...


 
  Ah okay. Hmm since I'm in korea for the summer maybe i can find some good ones from Japan here?


----------



## MuZI

Quote: 





thisisssk said:


> Ah okay. Hmm since I'm in korea for the summer maybe i can find some good ones from Japan here?


 
   
  You should be able to... There's the Sailor Lecoule... it's a bit expensive for an entry pen at $40USD. Sailor is a Japanese company...


----------



## thisisSSK

Quote: 





muzi said:


> You should be able to... There's the Sailor Lecoule... it's a bit expensive for an entry pen at $40USD. Sailor is a Japanese company...


 
  Ah $40 is nothing compared to all the other stuff on this website . I'll see what I can find next time I go to a stationary. Also, could you recommend any other sites for more information? AKA for care, penmanship, ink, etc.?


----------



## MuZI

Quote: 





thisisssk said:


> Ah $40 is nothing compared to all the other stuff on this website . I'll see what I can find next time I go to a stationary. Also, could you recommend any other sites for more information? AKA for care, penmanship, ink, etc.?


 
   
  I wasn't sure what you meant by entry level. Depending on your budget if you're in the $40-60 then there's the TWSBI 540 which I personally love. The ~$100 range there is the Lamy 2000 and Pelikan M215. Those 2 write just as well as my Delta and Omas pens. If you get into $200-$300 then try a Delta DV or MB 146 (used).
   
  Don't worry. This hobby gets just as expensive as headphones and watches. My Delta Mocha and OMAS 360 cost me $1,100 together. I'm going to pick up another Delta just because I want a stub nib in my collection. I stupidly picked up MB Gandhi Saffron ink for $70. I have too much and can't sell at $45 now...
   
  There are so many choices... just narrow down to what you like. I always loved the look of Sailor pens then when I owned one... I hated the nib. 
   
  Resources:
   
  - Fountainpennetwork.com
  - FPGeeks.com


----------



## thisisSSK

Quote: 





muzi said:


> I wasn't sure what you meant by entry level. Depending on your budget if you're in the $40-60 then there's the TWSBI 540 which I personally love. The ~$100 range there is the Lamy 2000 and Pelikan M215. Those 2 write just as well as my Delta and Omas pens. If you get into $200-$300 then try a Delta DV or MB 146 (used).
> 
> Don't worry. This hobby gets just as expensive as headphones and watches. My Delta Mocha and OMAS 360 cost me $1,100 together. I'm going to pick up another Delta just because I want a stub nib in my collection. I stupidly picked up MB Gandhi Saffron ink for $70. I have too much and can't sell at $45 now...
> 
> ...


 
  damn this is exciting lol. i can see myself wasting too much time (and possibly money) on this in the future lol.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





thisisssk said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Perhaps, you could write in cursive _"this is seoul, south korea" for us _





 when you get one.


----------



## ianmedium

Have been away from the forum for a while so I thought I would post pictures of the latest three to my small collection.

First up is the limited edition Alfred Hitchcock by Mont Blanc, absolutely wonderful pen to write with! Mine is #2949/3000



Last shot is with my Air-King


Then there is a pen I have been wanting for a long time, a 1944 Parker 51 Vacumatic india black with 16k gold filled cap and the rare aluminum jewel.


And lastly I ordered two of the new limited edition Stipula Tuscany dreams fountain pens, one has arrived, the piston/14k nib and the other the CC Ti flex nib is still on it's way!

This is it next to my 149 to give you an idea how big it is!

 And a writing sample from the wonderful italic flex nib


----------



## Silent One

This post was uplifting; made my day! Can't wait to buy myself something new...


----------



## iamdacow

Hey can anyone help me out here, i have an old parker 51 which was handed down to me by my grandmother, however the problem is that the pen is not in working condition and it requires a change in nib, filler ect does anyone know where i can go to restore this pen? I would really appreciate it thanks


----------



## BGRoberts

Contact Joel at http://www.ink-pen.com/contact.php.
  Great work and fair prices.
  He's a Parker guru.
  Tell him Bob Roberts in KC sent you.
  Good luck!
  BG


----------



## ianmedium

iamdacow said:


> Hey can anyone help me out here, i have an old parker 51 which was handed down to me by my grandmother, however the problem is that the pen is not in working condition and it requires a change in nib, filler ect does anyone know where i can go to restore this pen? I would really appreciate it thanks




Is your 51 a Vacumatic or Aeromatic? A vac has a cap that removes from the back of the pen and reveals a pump, the Aerometric has a sac encased in a metal container with a squeeze bar inside the pen, you unscrew the barrel to reveal it.

If it is the latter before you send it away I highly recommend filling a small bowl with warm water with a couple of drops of hand soap in. Place the nib in the water and then squeeze the bar four times then take the pen out and squeeze the bar to empty it into the sink. Keep repeating this process until any traces of ink have gone then repeat the process several times with clean warm water. If this works then using kitchen paper gently tamp the nib and squeeze the bar so as to remove the remaining water then fill with ink and see if the pen writes. If so all is good and your good to go.

The Aerometric 51's are remarkable for their endurance and ability to survive years of dry ink and just flush to get them back working. I know from experience as I got one a few months ago from ebay that was not working and I did all i said above and now it writes like a dream!

The Vac though really needs professional care as it is a totally different beast and I recommend Bob's advice!


----------



## BGRoberts

+1
  The Parker 51's are very durable in my experience.
  I've obtained many over the years that needed no more work than ianmedium describes,
  They're one of my favorites.
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Is your 51 a Vacumatic or Aeromatic? A vac has a cap that removes from the back of the pen and reveals a pump, the Aerometric has a sac encased in a metal container with a squeeze bar inside the pen, you unscrew the barrel to reveal it.
> If it is the latter before you send it away I highly recommend filling a small bowl with warm water with a couple of drops of hand soap in. Place the nib in the water and then squeeze the bar four times then take the pen out and squeeze the bar to empty it into the sink. Keep repeating this process until any traces of ink have gone then repeat the process several times with clean warm water. If this works then using kitchen paper gently tamp the nib and squeeze the bar so as to remove the remaining water then fill with ink and see if the pen writes. If so all is good and your good to go.
> The Aerometric 51's are remarkable for their endurance and ability to survive years of dry ink and just flush to get them back working. I know from experience as I got one a few months ago from ebay that was not working and I did all i said above and now it writes like a dream!
> The Vac though really needs professional care as it is a totally different beast and I recommend Bob's advice!


----------



## iamdacow

ianmedium said:


> Is your 51 a Vacumatic or Aeromatic? A vac has a cap that removes from the back of the pen and reveals a pump, the Aerometric has a sac encased in a metal container with a squeeze bar inside the pen, you unscrew the barrel to reveal it.
> If it is the latter before you send it away I highly recommend filling a small bowl with warm water with a couple of drops of hand soap in. Place the nib in the water and then squeeze the bar four times then take the pen out and squeeze the bar to empty it into the sink. Keep repeating this process until any traces of ink have gone then repeat the process several times with clean warm water. If this works then using kitchen paper gently tamp the nib and squeeze the bar so as to remove the remaining water then fill with ink and see if the pen writes. If so all is good and your good to go.
> The Aerometric 51's are remarkable for their endurance and ability to survive years of dry ink and just flush to get them back working. I know from experience as I got one a few months ago from ebay that was not working and I did all i said above and now it writes like a dream!
> The Vac though really needs professional care as it is a totally different beast and I recommend Bob's advice!


It's an aeromatic yeah I flushed it long ago and the ink flows fantastically but the nib damn we have a big issue my grandma didn't really take good care of it. Ooo the pain


----------



## iamdacow

bgroberts said:


> Contact Joel at http://www.ink-pen.com/contact.php.
> Great work and fair prices.
> He's a Parker guru.
> Tell him Bob Roberts in KC sent you.
> ...


Ahh ok thank you so much. It's just hard to find someone who has the abilities to restore a Parker pen.


----------



## ianmedium

iamdacow said:


> It's an aeromatic yeah I flushed it long ago and the ink flows fantastically but the nib damn we have a big issue my grandma didn't really take good care of it. Ooo the pain




Oh thats such a shame then. So it is off to Bob's contact then. Great thing is the 51's are not that expensive to get sorted out and seeing as it has so much family value it will be worth it! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## thisisSSK

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Perhaps, you could write in cursive _"this is seoul, south korea" for us _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Lol considering that I've never formally learnt cursive and my handwriting in general is just a little above average, I think I will spare the internet of my handwriting


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





thisisssk said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ah, so you're a Doctor in residence!


----------



## thisisSSK

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Ah, so you're a Doctor in residence!


 
  I hope to be in the somewhat near future


----------



## thisisSSK

By the way, are FPs practical for note taking during lectures and such? If so, what kind of paper/notebook is best?


----------



## Silent One

Expense could kick in at some point. However, I've a long run with Rhodia. Try looking at Clairefontaine as well.


----------



## ianmedium

thisisssk said:


> By the way, are FPs practical for note taking during lectures and such? If so, what kind of paper/notebook is best?




Absolutely! Mind, some are better suited that others. I would go for something fairly cheap with a large ink capacity which brings along TWSBI's excellent 540. Steel nib, large ink capacity and not so expensive that you would be heartbroken if you lost it.

As to paper, well, you could get away with cheaper paper if you use a fine nib as there will be less bleed and feathering but the Rhodia is a good choice and is made by Clairfontane as well

Staples environmentally friendly paper is excellent for FP's as well

If you wanted to go old school then the Parker 51 aerometric is pretty bullet proof, has a good ink capacity and is lovely to write with, also has a slip on cap which speeds things up as well. You can usually get a 51 special (a slightly cheaper version of the 51 with an octanium nib and slightly less fancy squeeze filler) on ebay for $25-$50 Don't worry about it being old, it will outlive you and me together!


----------



## thisisSSK

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> ... Don't worry about it being old, it will outlive you and me together!


 
  Is that a challenge? o.O
   
  Haha ok thanks for the advice. I like the Parker 51 but I think right now I am debating between the TWSBI, the Pelikan pelikano, and the Lamy. Dunno tho. We'll see whats available (if at all) at the stationary place when I go next week.


----------



## ianmedium

You know, I would lose if it was. I was writing today with 68 year old 51 and it writes like a dream! I think the three your thinking of are great, the lamy's are bullet proof as well.


----------



## thisisSSK

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> You know, I would lose if it was. I was writing today with 68 year old 51 and it writes like a dream! I think the three your thinking of are great, the lamy's are bullet proof as well.


 
  wow talk about long lasting. Is ink/nib a big factor at this point? Or should I worry about that later?


----------



## ianmedium

thisisssk said:


> wow talk about long lasting. Is ink/nib a big factor at this point? Or should I worry about that later?




You know, I own a few vintage pens and the thing that is the last thing to worry about I find is the nib! I also have a Parker Duofold made in 1928. It has the original nib and the only thing that has been done to it since it was made was a new ink sac replacement! and I write with it every day! in fact, it could be said that the older pens are much better made and more reliable, remember, back then there was no alternative to write with so fountain pens were huge business and it was a very competitive industry so pens had to be hardwearing and reliable for the makers to last. 

That did not mean they had to be expensive either, look at Esterbrooks with their interchangeable nibs, not expensive pens and amongst pen collectors today very desirable.

With vintage always check to see if it has been serviced, if so and they usually are, then you will probably be good to go for another twenty/thirty years before an ink sac needs replacing! For the Aerometric 51's, well they are all but bullet proof! I recently got a 51 special from ebay, I won it for $25 as it was being sold as is. Once it arrived I flushed it in warm soapy water till all the old ink was gone, then clean water and then filled it with ink. The pen writes like a dream and that was all that was needed doing, very rare a sac needs replacing on those models and the one I got was made over 55 years ago!


----------



## thisisSSK

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> You know, I own a few vintage pens and the thing that is the last thing to worry about I find is the nib! I also have a Parker Duofold made in 1928. It has the original nib and the only thing that has been done to it since it was made was a new ink sac replacement! and I write with it every day! in fact, it could be said that the older pens are much better made and more reliable, remember, back then there was no alternative to write with so fountain pens were huge business and it was a very competitive industry so pens had to be hardwearing and reliable for the makers to last.
> That did not mean they had to be expensive either, look at Esterbrooks with their interchangeable nibs, not expensive pens and amongst pen collectors today very desirable.
> With vintage always check to see if it has been serviced, if so and they usually are, then you will probably be good to go for another twenty/thirty years before an ink sac needs replacing! For the Aerometric 51's, well they are all but bullet proof! I recently got a 51 special from ebay, I won it for $25 as it was being sold as is. Once it arrived I flushed it in warm soapy water till all the old ink was gone, then clean water and then filled it with ink. The pen writes like a dream and that was all that was needed doing, very rare a sac needs replacing on those models and the one I got was made over 55 years ago!


 
  Wow now I want a vintage pen lol.


----------



## Silent One

Another thing to consider is ink..._in quantity. _How much will your pen hold, considering you'll be chasing lecture notes and lots of them. I currently use a Lamy Safari for letters, notes, cards and graffiti ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 joking about that last one) and the cart runs out rather quickly!
   
  Capacity is one more thing that I find attractive about my soon to purchase Pilot Falcon - larger cart.


----------



## ianmedium

silent one said:


> :wink_face:  Another thing to consider is ink..._in quantity. _How much will your pen hold, considering you'll be chasing lecture notes and lots of them. I currently use a Lamy Safari for letters, notes, cards and graffiti ( :rolleyes:  joking about that last one) and the cart runs out rather quickly!
> 
> Capacity is one more thing that I find attractive about my soon to purchase Pilot Falcon - larger cart.




Yeah, that is why I suggested the TWSBI, CC's just don't hold enough ink. I guess the only way to combat that is to use cartridges which are easily replaceable on the fly or carry a bottle of ink around but I would not want to risk that.

Another option is to use an eye dropper pen but that can get messy!

Probably one of the best modern pens for this use has to be the new TWSBI Vac, that holds a ton of ink and has an ink valve which will switch off ink flow when not needed but that one is a $100


----------



## Silent One

Great! I'll need to look at that, thanks to you. I hope our fellow member has "back up," as taking lecture notes may require _speed._


----------



## ianmedium

silent one said:


> Great! I'll need to look at that, thanks to you. I hope our fellow member has "back up," as taking lecture notes may require _speed._




Your welcome, I think a back up is a great idea! So how about this which covers all bases. A TWSBI Vac and a vintage 51 both with fine or medium nibs so that they can write on any type of paper. I reckon probably $150 should get you both, then a nice simple black or blue ink, say waterman or montblanc as they seem to have fewer issues than a lot of other inks and in my experience are slightly drier writing inks and your set to go with two bullet proof pens and ink and not only that but highly enjoyable pens to write with as well!


----------



## Silent One

This should work well for him! I'm sure he'll find a way to deal with being the envy of classmates later.


----------



## thisisSSK

Well I went to a stationary/bookstore and found a corner with watermans/parkers/lamys/pelicanos/some other brands and got myself a lamy safari so that I can start practicing my penmanship .
 All in all, it cost about ~45 dollars for the pen + 2 ink packets (10 ink cartridges). I think I'll upgrade to a TWSBI once I get used to using a fountain pen


----------



## Silent One

Good to hear! Perhaps, now I can lie down for some quality sleep. What color Lamy? You go medium-fine-extra fine??


----------



## RudeWolf

I find the fine nibs on Lamy Safari to be more on the medium side.


----------



## thisisSSK

I got a fine nib and its sort of a matte black color.


----------



## Silent One

I bought the Lamy Charcoal - Fine point. I didn't have the luxury of scribbling in person but did learn that Lamy's Fine is another's Medium. Will likely go finer with the upcoming Pilot Falcon.
   
  On another note - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pun intended - as much as I love my iPhones and have been getting near annual upgrades, they still cannot touch the handwritten note. Sometimes, I'll carry a few notes, different styles in a leather portfolio (10.5x8x2"). Whatever the choices, I always make sure a few stark white envelopes are available. To see ink from a fountain pen scribed onto a stark white crisp linen envelope...wow! In this digital era,_ this can still take a recipient's breath away!_


----------



## RudeWolf

Not to retract anyone from the joy that is a good fountain pen or other exclusive writing instruments... But I present you my favorite ballpoint that I find vastly superior to any pen I have tried.

  It's the Pentel Energel BLN35 retractable. It has a non-retractable cousin but the retractables have always sat in my hand much better. I was saddened when I heard that Pentel is discontinuing them however Cultpens seem to still stock them.
   
  What are your favorites from the ballpoint bunch? Or just from more pedestrian writing instruments.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





rudewolf said:


> What are your favorites from the ballpoint bunch? Or just from more pedestrian writing instruments.


 
   
  Well I really like the Zebra H-8000, and UNI Laknock Fine ballpoints


  But my favorite is the Rotring 600


----------



## Silent One

The Rotring 600 looks interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice.


----------



## MuZI

Just picked up a Franklin-Cristoph 27 and Piper Empire Dark Forest. Hopefully will have them by Friday


----------



## ianmedium

I have not heard of the piper before, it looks beautiful! Heard many good things about the FC's Very much looking forward to reading your thoughts on both.


----------



## MuZI

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I have not heard of the piper before, it looks beautiful! Heard many good things about the FC's Very much looking forward to reading your thoughts on both.


 
   
  From what I know the Piper brand is mostly for international OEM sales or corporate orders. When they have over-runs the stock is sold at 60-70% off MSRP.
   
  Quite honestly I'm sick and tired of purchasing pens in the $500+ range. Every Italian pen I have has started showing me some issues and the extra $$ just for a fancy decoration just isn't worth it. My "cheaper" Lamy and TWSBI pens were workhorses.
   
  I had planned to pick up a F-C 27 Collegia a while back but didn't really like the color selection. This grey tuxedo model is a separate run they did with a Chrome cap and Mourning Dove Grey barrel. I just saw it in the stockroom and for $70 I figured I'd give it a shot.
   
  I'm mostly worried about how it will fit in my hands and nib size. I'm 6'1'' 190lbs so I have quite big hands. The MB 146 seems like a natural fit to me... I'm hoping the 27 isn't too small otherwise I'll try to exchange for a 65/66. I'm also afraid of the nib sizing. I ordered a Fine nib and I'm hoping it's more of a TWSBI/LAMY Fine rather than a Sailor/Bexley Fine. The latter would drive me nuts!
   
  The Piper was only $35 but it only comes w/ a Medium nib. I'll probably make it my EDC or something.
   
  Total for both (free shipping over $50) was $104 and some change. Just got tracking today so they will be here on Saturday.


----------



## EmptyTalk

I've been buying and trying pens like they are going out of style or something, as described here. After trying a cheap Platinum Preppy for awhile, I stepped up to a Lamy Vista. It should be arriving any day now. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## MuZI

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> I've been buying and trying pens like they are going out of style or something, as described here. After trying a cheap Platinum Preppy for awhile, I stepped up to a Lamy Vista. It should be arriving any day now. Can't wait to try it.


 
   
  I really like the LAMY Vista. Any special ink planned for when you get it?


----------



## EmptyTalk

Nothing special planned; just going to use the cartridges for awhile. I want to ease into the fountain pen thing and not spend a ton of money at the outset.


----------



## MuZI

Quote: 





muzi said:


> Just picked up a Franklin-Cristoph 27 and Piper Empire Dark Forest. Hopefully will have them by Friday


 
   
  Got the pens today and I'm AMAZED at the quality for the price.
   
  Unfortunately the 27 might be a bit small for my hands....


----------



## ZetsuBozu0012

Hey, guys,
  I'm relatively new to fountain pens, but I've been considering getting one for writing poetry/fiction and the like (I'm just a hobbyist, so... yeah ), maybe even practicing my calligraphy.
   
  What would be a decent pen to start off with, under $150? I've sort of narrowed my options down to the Sheaffer Intensity Medici, the Waterman Phileas (though it's a bit above my budget), the Parker Sonnet, and the Rotring ArtPen (Like I said, I'm new to this ).
   
  The list isn't exactly final, so I'm still open to suggestions.

 Thanks!


----------



## iamdacow

Quote: 





zetsubozu0012 said:


> Hey, guys,
> I'm relatively new to fountain pens, but I've been considering getting one for writing poetry/fiction and the like (I'm just a hobbyist, so... yeah ), maybe even practicing my calligraphy.
> 
> What would be a decent pen to start off with, under $150? I've sort of narrowed my options down to the Sheaffer Intensity Medici, the Waterman Phileas (though it's a bit above my budget), the Parker Sonnet, and the Rotring ArtPen (Like I said, I'm new to this ).
> ...


 

 Sheaffer is nice what about pilot they make good FPs too  as for the parker sonnet, i didnt really like the nib on it but then again it boils down to preference


----------



## ianmedium

zetsubozu0012 said:


> Hey, guys,
> I'm relatively new to fountain pens, but I've been considering getting one for writing poetry/fiction and the like (I'm just a hobbyist, so... yeah ), maybe even practicing my calligraphy.
> 
> What would be a decent pen to start off with, under $150? I've sort of narrowed my options down to the Sheaffer Intensity Medici, the Waterman Phileas (though it's a bit above my budget), the Parker Sonnet, and the Rotring ArtPen (Like I said, I'm new to this ).
> ...




Though I love vintage Sheaffers I could not hand on heart recommend the modern ones with so many other choices out there. $150 will get you an excellent pen

I recommend this company if your in the US, Brian is a great guy to deal with and you can get all you need in one stop.

From what your saying this might be a good choice, a Namiki Falcon, I have selected the medium nib but they do a fine and broad (Japanese pen nibs tend to run one size smaller than western nibs so the broad would be more like a medium and so on.

This one is good as it has a 'soft' nib which means it will have a little bit of flex which will give you some line variation!

http://www.gouletpens.com/Namiki_Falcon_Medium_Fountain_Pen_p/pn60252.htm


Another fantastic choice and the one I would go for if it were me in your shoes would be Edison pens production line pens. Hand made in the USA you would get an incredible quality fountain pen with a beautiful steel nib for $150 (don't worry about it being steel, Edisons steel nibs are wonderful!) you could get Brian (the owner of Edison) to grind your nib to an italic or stub for a little extra and that would give you wonderful line variation.

I have to be honest, all the pens you mention are OK pens, will last you years, nothing wrong with them but they are no where near as good as the Edison, they are all mass manufactured where as the Edison as I say are all hand made and beautifully so. If your new to fountain pens you really want something that will wow you in terms of fit and finish and writing experience so as to encourage you, the Edisons will do that!

Here is a link to their production line versions, you might want to shoot Brian an email and explain what you want and that you are newish to fountain pens!

http://edisonpen.com/page.cfm/Production-Line-Main-Page


----------



## Lazarus Short

I scored these two days ago at a sale in a dark, unheated outbuilding:
   
  matching red and blue (pearlescent plastic) Esterbrook fountain pens (lever fill) - made in USA
   
  burgundy plastic Wearever Flexfine fountain pen - made in USA
   
  grey/chrome Schaeffer pump fill with wrap-around nib - made in Canada
   
  no gold nibs, but they were only two bucks
   
  I think the Schaeffer will be a keeper if the bladder is intact, and will find that out shortly


----------



## MuZI

Quote: 





lazarus short said:


> I scored these two days ago at a sale in a dark, unheated outbuilding:
> 
> matching red and blue (pearlescent plastic) Esterbrook fountain pens (lever fill) - made in USA
> 
> ...


 
   
  Umm.. 2 bucks?
   
  Where do people find deals like these???


----------



## MuZI

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I have not heard of the piper before, it looks beautiful! Heard many good things about the FC's Very much looking forward to reading your thoughts on both.


 

   

   

   
   

   
  Just love the way the Piper writes. For $35 I believe it's an excellent deal...


----------



## dvw

Quote: 





zetsubozu0012 said:


> Hey, guys,
> I'm relatively new to fountain pens, but I've been considering getting one for writing poetry/fiction and the like (I'm just a hobbyist, so... yeah ), maybe even practicing my calligraphy.
> 
> What would be a decent pen to start off with, under $150? I've sort of narrowed my options down to the Sheaffer Intensity Medici, the Waterman Phileas (though it's a bit above my budget), the Parker Sonnet, and the Rotring ArtPen (Like I said, I'm new to this ).
> ...


 
  The Waterman Phileas are quite in expensive, they're about $20. But since you are starting out, I would recommend you to look into Chinese pens and vintage pens. In particular, the old Waterman and Eversharp. Some Eversharp and Waterman have soft flexible nibs and they are excellent for calligraphy. Modern day pen other than Namiki do not have flex nibs. Oh yes, if you are going to buy a vintage pen make sure the pen is restored unless you want to try restoring pens which can be a lot of fun.


----------



## ZetsuBozu0012

Sadly, I'm not a resident of the States, so obtaining any of those pens would be a bit of a pain 
   
  I came across a few Lamy pens, and while I found their appearance to be a bit... outre, they were rather fine to write with. And I agree with that comment about modern Sheaffers being a bit... difficult. Luckily for me, the attendants over at my local bookstore were more than willing to let me try out their products in-store. I was a bit shy to ask if I could try the 30,000 peso (around 700 USD?) Parker pen, though )
   
  The Namiki Falcon is excellent, I think, though the price is a bit intimidating for someone new to fountain pens (re-living my first few days here on Head-Fi, I think XD); I'm going to see if I can pick one up second-hand, but in relatively good condition.
   
  Anyway, what vintage pens (ones that are still easy to obtain) would you recommend? I'd prefer one with a converter, if at all possible. Thanks!


----------



## ianmedium

zetsubozu0012 said:


> Sadly, I'm not a resident of the States, so obtaining any of those pens would be a bit of a pain
> 
> I came across a few Lamy pens, and while I found their appearance to be a bit... outre, they were rather fine to write with. And I agree with that comment about modern Sheaffers being a bit... difficult. Luckily for me, the attendants over at my local bookstore were more than willing to let me try out their products in-store. I was a bit shy to ask if I could try the 30,000 peso (around 700 USD?) Parker pen, though )
> 
> ...




In that case ebay is your best friend! And I would recommend vintage everyday over modern at lower price points as long as, as has been said, it has been restored. I picked up a fully restored Parker 51 Vacumatic made in 1944 from a reputable seller on ebay a few weeks ago, an absolutely wonderful pen and having been restored it will unlikely need another restoration in my lifetime.

The advantage with the vintage pens are numerous, firstly the quality of nib is far superior to most modern nibs, secondly it feels great to write with a bit of history and thirdly the chances of finding a really nice flex nib are much higher!

This seller in the UK is well known on the forums, has a youtube channel showing his restorations and has some beautiful pens ready to write with, here is a link to one that is a beauty and in your budget!


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SWAN-MABIE-TODD-SEL-FILLER-No-3260-FOUNTAIN-PEN-FULL-WORKING-ORDER-/170902044063?pt=UK_Home_Garden_PensPencils_WritingEquipment_SM&hash=item27ca8e3d9f#ht_2259wt_1413


----------



## ZetsuBozu0012

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> In that case ebay is your best friend! And I would recommend vintage everyday over modern at lower price points as long as, as has been said, it has been restored. I picked up a fully restored Parker 51 Vacumatic made in 1944 from a reputable seller on ebay a few weeks ago, an absolutely wonderful pen and having been restored it will unlikely need another restoration in my lifetime.
> The advantage with the vintage pens are numerous, firstly the quality of nib is far superior to most modern nibs, secondly it feels great to write with a bit of history and thirdly the chances of finding a really nice flex nib are much higher!
> This seller in the UK is well known on the forums, has a youtube channel showing his restorations and has some beautiful pens ready to write with, here is a link to one that is a beauty and in your budget!
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SWAN-MABIE-TODD-SEL-FILLER-No-3260-FOUNTAIN-PEN-FULL-WORKING-ORDER-/170902044063?pt=UK_Home_Garden_PensPencils_WritingEquipment_SM&hash=item27ca8e3d9f#ht_2259wt_1413


 
   
  I neglected to mention that I'm not entirely trustful of internet purchases/online shopping; a few bad experiences made me swear off buying stuff online a long while back; it's a huge shame though, since that pen looks AMAZING.
   
  How's the flex on it? I'll have to admit that I'm not yet very familiar with some of the more obscure fountain pen manufacturers and their in-house feel (sort of like a headphone manufacturer's house sound, I guess?).


----------



## dallan

I have a Lamy studio i believe, a Nakaya Urushi style portable and a Sailor pen.  The Urushi is beautiful, but the cost was very high.  The Sailor, on the other hand was less than half as much and also writes very well.  If i had to do it again i would get the Sailor and skip the others, i use it the most.  The Lamy is okay but doesn't compare to the other two.
  This is the Sailor.
   
   

  This is the Nakaya, not a great pict, just had it saved from earlier.


----------



## MuZI

What ink is on that Sailor in the pic?


----------



## dallan

Some blue ink creep. Think it is just a cartridge, that pic was right after I got it a year and a half ago. I have also used noodlers ink with it. I bindged on ink at one point to see what I would like.


----------



## ZetsuBozu0012

So, small update:

 I got to try out a few fountain pens last Sunday (mostly from Lamy and Sheaffer), and I've grown a bit attached to the Safari and the Prelude (the aquamarine Safari looks much nicer in person than it does in pictures). They're both quite a bit below my $150 budget, but after careful consideration, and finding out that most FPs have rather temperamental nibs (came across a horror story online wherein someone broke the nib of a Falcon *shudder*), I decided to go for something more entry-level in nature, just to accustom myself to fountain pens before moving on to something fancier.
   
  Apart from the Safari and Prelude, what other FPs under $50 are worth trying out? Rather than something soft-nibbed, I think I should go for something sturdier, just in case. I'm not all that heavy-handed, but better safe than sorry. Also, I'd prefer it if it were something from Parker, Sheaffer, Lamy, Pelikan, etc. They're the only retailers nearby, and I'd really prefer to try a pen out before buying it. 
   
  Sorry for the sudden change of heart, and thanks again!
   
  P.S.
  It's a bit of a shame, though: I think the Namiki Falcon is really sexy 
   
  EDIT:
 Also, if it's not too much trouble, I'd prefer it if it were something that came with a cartridge converter; I'll probably be taking it to class a lot, and it'd be a bit cumbersome (and dangerous, methinks) to carry around a bottle of ink all the time.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## EmptyTalk

Quote: 





dallan said:


> I have a Lamy studio i believe, a Nakaya Urushi style portable and a Sailor pen.


 
   
  Which model is the Sailor pen?


----------



## dallan

http://www.nibs.com/SailorProGearColors.html

Here is the link.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Found out a fellow physics major of mine is a bit of a pen afficionado as well. I got to try a Lamy 2000 yesterday...my god that was gorgeous and smooth. The plastic safari writes nearly as nice though, albeit lighter


----------



## EmptyTalk

Quote: 





dallan said:


> http://www.nibs.com/SailorProGearColors.html
> Here is the link.


 
   
  Thanks. I was looking at those, but didn't want to spend that much. Yet.
   
  Quote: 





zetsubozu0012 said:


> So, small update:
> 
> I got to try out a few fountain pens last Sunday (mostly from Lamy and Sheaffer), and I've grown a bit attached to the Safari and the Prelude (the aquamarine Safari looks much nicer in person than it does in pictures). They're both quite a bit below my $150 budget, but after careful consideration, and finding out that most FPs have rather temperamental nibs (came across a horror story online wherein someone broke the nib of a Falcon *shudder*), I decided to go for something more entry-level in nature, just to accustom myself to fountain pens before moving on to something fancier.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Your story really sounds familiar. You should just get the Lamy.


----------



## ZetsuBozu0012

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> Your story really sounds familiar. You should just get the Lamy.


 
   
  Familiar... in that you went through it yourself? Haha, yeah, I'm planning on picking up a Lamy some time this week (whenever I next get to drop by the bookstore). I _could_ wait until the holidays to hold out for a Falcon, but I'm already going for a PS Vita. The Falcon isn't so pricey that I can't eventually save up for it, anyway 
   
  Wish me luck! Also: I hope my pen obsession doesn't become as bad as my obsession with headphones; that'd be a huge pain in the rear (and my wallet, ha-ha).


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> Thanks. I was looking at those, but didn't want to spend that much. Yet.


 
  Yeah, i got the Lamy studio first and then just jumped in.  The only way you would really break a nib is if you dropped it on hard ground or did what i did.....had it in some cargo shorts big pocket and the cap came unscrewed and nib caught on some material and got disfigured.  Cost me around $80. to have it fixed, lesson learned.   Writing won't break it though.
   
  The Lamy is pretty good, just a different feel.  Stiff in comparison and not as ? detailed ? or accurate i guess.  But whatever it's all good.  You think the Sailor is expensive though, the Nakaya Urushi portable was much more and just a dumb compulsive buy, even if it is beautiful, I just pushed my budget too far for that to have as a writing tool.


----------



## EmptyTalk

You said that the Lamy doesn't compare to the Sailor. Do you mean that in the context of how it writes? That's really all that matters to me at this point. I don't want to spend extra money on looks, finish, limited edition status, or a fancy filling mechanism.


----------



## dallan

Yes, in terms of how it writes and feels. Very different, not stiff. It doesn't look so special just feels good and writes well. Also not as "proper" feeling as Nakaya". Although Nakaya has its place, Sailor is perfect everyday pen and very sturdy.


----------



## ZetsuBozu0012

From what I can tell (and from trying out a few 100-dollar and under pens from Sheaffer and Parker against the Lamy Safari), the pricier pens are somewhat less scratchy, and are, more often than not, more flexible than the Lamy. The build quality on the Safari is excellent for plastic, and when I get one, I probably won't ever worry about damaging it beyond repair (the nib's just as durable as the body, in my opinion). The Sheaffers I tried out, most notably the Prelude and the 300, had nibs that were a bit too stiff for me, and produced consistent lines with little width variation. I wanted to try out the Winter collection, but they didn't have any in stock.
   
  The only Parker I got to try was the Sonnet; it was beautiful, even more so than in photos. Also, the way it wrote did its appearance justice. I'm still new to FPs and the like, but this seemed to be the best pen I've tried by far. The Safari is somewhat stiffer in comparison, and the ink flow less constant (which I think is actually a good thing; it gives a pen character ). It took a while for the ink to start flowing from a dry start, though.
   
  Note that I'm still lacking in experience, so my impressions may not be all that accurate. Also, I spent maybe only 5 minutes per pen, so... yeah


----------



## Maverickmonk

Does anyone else have issues with pens with thin inks like the lamy ink, and cheap thin notebook paper as far as legibility? I know my handwriting doesn't help, but the ink seems really runny to me


----------



## dallan

I like using better paper than cheapy. My current is Clairefontaine for ruled paper.


----------



## iamdacow

Inkwise you can try the Ordinary pelikan ink not the fancy one, I use those with my FPs and I don't get any feathering at all and also paper type is very inportant I agree with dallan


----------



## Silent One

Although, Clairefontaine & Rhodia are united, I've always gone for the Rhodia Graph in various sizes for my FP's. And Lamy ink (or other) has not been an issue on my Rhodia...quality matters.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Thanks! Not the answer I wanted to hear as I've got a ream and a half of notebook paper sitting here, but if it's the right answer, I guess I'll have to accept it


----------



## iamdacow

What nib size do you use?


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> Thanks! Not the answer I wanted to hear as I've got a ream and a half of notebook paper sitting here, but if it's the right answer, I guess I'll have to accept it


 
   
  Perhaps, you will find suitable ink for the paper you've got. For inspiration, let's look at what a young Ray Charles famously said to his manager. While on the road, they reached the next concert venue for early rehearsal before the evening's performance. And the manager found the house piano badly kept - out of tune and with a dead key or two.
   
  A very concerned manager informed Ray of the situation. To which a young, enthusiastic and optimistic Ray replied _"I am going to make it do what it do, baby!"_





   
  Currently, this is the attitude I have using my Lamy Safari while waiting for my Pilot Falcon purchase.


----------



## GeorgeStorm

Just got given a Pen and Pencil set:
http://www.cross.com/catalog/productdetail.aspx?id=3309(Cross)
http://www.cross.com/catalog/productdetail.aspx?id=3302WG(Cross)
http://www.cross.com/catalog/productdetail.aspx?id=330305WG(Cross)

Haven't used any yet, certainly look shiny 

Are they any good? I'm most looking forward to using the pencil and fountain pen, been too long since I've had one.


----------



## dallan

silent one said:


> Although, Clairefontaine & Rhodia are united, I've always gone for the Rhodia Graph in various sizes for my FP's. And Lamy ink (or other) has not been an issue on my Rhodia...quality matters.



Yes I have some Rhodia too. It's good as well but I prefer the Clairefontaine given the choice. Writing and paper is so tactile that tastes for the feel really come into play.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've yet to try Clairefontaine, having used Rhodia paper since 1930...wait, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's their story! I'm a graph note pad kinda head-fier, will look and see if Clairefontaine has some I can try. Thanks for your recommendation.


----------



## Silent One

Today, I finally purchased the Pilot Falcon 2 Metal Fountain pen; Soft Fine Nib. And a gorgeous bottle of Pilot Iroshizuki Fountain Pen Ink - Murasaki-Shikibu.
   
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   




   
   
  Thursday...


----------



## dallan

Congratulations, very nice looking


----------



## Silent One

Thanks, dallan. I know it'll provide enjoyment for years to come, so I really don't mind the small investment to luxuriate. Same goes for my vacuum tube amp.


----------



## dallan

Luxuriate.......i like that, kinda rolls off your tongue.......Luuxuurrriiiaate


----------



## Silent One

Man, wait 'til I'm slumped deep down inside the chair, cafe side...will be talkin'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just like that!


----------



## MuZI

My next pen... what do you guys think?


----------



## Silent One

Select one and I'll have a response...two are shown.


----------



## Planar_head

Technically three are shown, the second picture has a different accent color. /smartass

For me, the Only Answer is the fountain pen.

But they do look pretty good, to me anyway. Hard to go wrong with black and a red accent!


----------



## dallan

I like it.


----------



## MuZI

Sorry, I totally forgot this thread is for all pens in general.
   
  I meant the Fountain Pen in the Olive Green accent.
   
  I'm probably going to go with the steel nib... not entirely sure I want to get the 18k gold one for $80 more.
   
  Misses a Pilot Custom 823... still kicking myself over that...


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





planar_head said:


> Technically three are shown, the second picture has a different accent color. /smartass
> 
> For me, the Only Answer is the fountain pen.
> 
> But they do look pretty good, to me anyway. Hard to go wrong with black and a red accent!


 
   
  Okay Planar_head,_ sit down!_
   
  If you must know, I wasn't being smart or flip...and don't appreciate being called names either. Where's your class?! If you're going to be using a fountain pen, _then have some. _Even if I chose not to use a "Popcorn" emoticon, you really should try giving your fellow members the benefit of the doubt. Unsure what was meant? Then ask.
   
  So, now that you figured out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't referring to the bottom pix, hope you secure the fountain pen version. And be sure to tell us how it responds to your writing.


----------



## Audius

I love these, personally.


----------



## Silent One

At last! The Pilot Falcon 2 Metal Fountain pen; Soft Fine. And the Pilot Iroshizuki Fountain Pen Ink - Murasaki-Shikibu ([size=small]The Japanese woman who wrote the extraordinary Tale of Genji a thousand years ago)[/size].
   
   




   
   
  It's almost 90 minutes past midnight - I took delivery some 12 hours ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have just two more tasks to complete for the day and then I'm free to fill it up with ink! _A very busy day_. Though, I can say it is striking in Sapphire and feels wonderful in the hand.


----------



## MuZI

Quote: 





silent one said:


> At last! The Pilot Falcon 2 Metal Fountain pen; Soft Fine. And the Pilot Iroshizuki Fountain Pen Ink - Murasaki-Shikibu ([size=small]The Japanese woman who wrote the extraordinary Tale of Genji a thousand years ago)[/size].
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I want to get some of the blue Asa-gao ink. It's the perfect blue...


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





muzi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm glad you mentioned the blue Asa-gao! For business reasons, I'm now looking to get a quality blue ink. Nothing too warm - darker, more on the royal side most likely. Let's see what I find after dinner...


----------



## Planar_head

silent one said:


> Okay Planar_head, _sit down!_
> 
> If you must know, I wasn't being smart or flip...and don't appreciate being called names either. Where's your class?! If you're going to be using a fountain pen, _then have some. _Even if I chose not to use a "Popcorn" emoticon, you really should try giving your fellow members the benefit of the doubt. Unsure what was meant? Then ask.
> 
> So, now that you figured out:wink_face:  I wasn't referring to the bottom pix, hope you secure the fountain pen version. And be sure to tell us how it responds to your writing.




I meant not what you thought I had said.

The only person being a smartass was me, not you, nor anyone else (on this page at least).
Me pointing out there are three pens shown was me being a smartass.

Frankly, I didn't know whether or not your reply was in jest or serious, which is why I chose to let this simmer for a bit.

Here is what I meant by the _/smartass_: end me being a smartass.

I'll leave the format of the internet out of a thread about fountain pens... 

----

As for the Falcon, do post your impressions!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





planar_head said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, if you must know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
   
  ...I was being playful, though other factors on either end sometimes make this less than clear. We're fine, Planar_head. In fact, I'm so mellow, Jude should give me a drug test! Okay, maybe not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No worries, we don't do those kinds of things. Anyway, my initial reply was in passing - looking at two types of pens - fountain & ballpoint. As opposed to three images. 
   
  And the Falcon, what are my thoughts? You don't wanna know..._but we gonna tell you anyway. _





 We love our Falcon, beak and all! I'm still trying to get use to it - could not be more different in feel and results from the Lamy I've been using for 2012. The Falcon feels right nice and elegant. I went with Soft Fine and trying to adjust to the angles at which I write. I find the early going with script to be slow. 
   
  I love the way it flexes - much more control than I had previously with some of the cheaper gear. The nib is gorgeous looking. For whatever reason, its shape reminds me of a cobra's silhouette. Earlier tonight, I went to a local Indian restaurant to delight in Spicy Shrimp Curry. It's a usual spot for me a few times a month (great music, too!) After an hour of enjoyment there, I returned to the house and made out a personal note card thanking the owner and staff. YES, this was my Falcon's debut in the real world, after practicing on the back pages of junk mail and the accompanying envelopes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Although, I always thank/compliment my people there before I go, this evening I simply waved and left with purpose. 20 minutes later, I walked in armed with the card and took the owner's breath away. The Japanese ink was eye-catching! This staging made for a wonderful surprise.
   
  My first hand written letter still to come..._next week._


----------



## MuZI

Sigh... Purchased 3 Fountain Pens. I sold my Delta Celestial Blue (stub) and got these 3 for a bit more than I sold it for.
   
*- Vintage Montegrappa Piston Filler*
*- Pelikan M605 Galeria Kaufhof Edition*
*- Pelikan M215 Lozenge*
   
  I missed a beautiful Montblanc 22 I really wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Self goal... no more FP purchases until 2013 unless I get a great deal. 
   
  Goal for 2013...
   
*Pens:*
  Montblanc 146
   
*Inks:*
  J. Herbin* *Eclat de Saphir
  Caran d'Ache Saffron
   
  Edit: Just picked up a Franklin-Christoph Penvelope 13 in Boot Brown... damn it...


----------



## MuZI

Oh, and I accidently won a Montblanc John Lennon SE pen.


----------



## ZetsuBozu0012

Quote: 





muzi said:


> Oh, and I accidently won a Montblanc John Lennon SE pen.


 
  Mother of—
   
  What? Huh? That's... just... awesome! How the heck did that even happen? Congrats XD


----------



## MuZI

Quote: 





zetsubozu0012 said:


> Mother of—
> 
> What? Huh? That's... just... awesome! How the heck did that even happen? Congrats XD


 
   
  I put a bid expecting it to be too low.
   
  Usually my iPod gives me an alert when I turn it on in the morning giving me my emails, alerts, messages but it was dead. Check my email and wonder... huh... doesn't say "Sorry you didn't win... blah blah". Wonder what it went for... Check my eBay account and it's under my Won section... Can't wait to get it.
   
  Edit: I just realized in my original post I put "won". Should have clarified "won in an auction". Opps...


----------



## ZetsuBozu0012

Quote: 





muzi said:


> I put a bid expecting it to be too low.
> 
> Usually my iPod gives me an alert when I turn it on in the morning giving me my emails, alerts, messages but it was dead. Check my email and wonder... huh... doesn't say "Sorry you didn't win... blah blah". Wonder what it went for... Check my eBay account and it's under my Won section... Can't wait to get it.
> 
> Edit: I just realized in my original post I put "won". Should have clarified "won in an auction". Opps...


 
   
  Yeah, I was under the impression that it was a contest of some sort (also wondered why I hadn't heard of it, haha).
   
  Still, regardless of how much you shelled out for the pen (which is, incidentally, how much?), you came out of that auction with an excellent bargain. I just hope the performance justifies the premium look of the pen, as well as the use of John Lennon's name )


----------



## Silent One

Just became attracted to the TWSBI Vac 700 - Clear, Fine nib, while shopping moments ago. As much as I'd like to get a second Pilot Falcon, I'd also like to eat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 before the first of the month! At around $80 it looks enticing. Any current owners among us for feedback?
   




   
  I just started shopping online for a replacement drive tube - something in the 12SN7 family - and in seconds my attention turned to fountain pens.


----------



## takubi

This may seem ridiculous, but what what are some of your favorite non-fountain pen pens? I love a good Stabilo, or even a Pentel RSVP. Maybe it's a little "low class", but I've never really had the chance to try a goo fountain pen.


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





takubi said:


> This may seem ridiculous, but what what are some of your favorite non-fountain pen pens? I love a good Stabilo, or even a Pentel RSVP. Maybe it's a little "low class", but I've never really had the chance to try a goo fountain pen.


 
   
  Papermate Kilometric <- my everyday non-fountain pen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've got some favourite non-fountain pens from Parker and Sheaffer. Pilots are good too! The differences in performance between a high end Mont Blanc rollerball and a Parker Jotter with gel refill is almost nil so I guess ballpoint/rollerball classes are divided by their fancy looks and materials. Fountain pens is a different story.


----------



## MuZI

silent one said:


> Just became attracted to the TWSBI Vac 700 - Clear, Fine nib, while shopping moments ago. As much as I'd like to get a second Pilot Falcon, I'd also like to eat :tongue_smile:  before the first of the month! At around $80 it looks enticing. Any current owners among us for feedback?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love the way it looks and it may be my first pen purchase for 2013. 

I really enjoyed my 540 but I think I would prefer the VAC more.

TWSBI makes a quality product there and I like how the nibs are German sized.


----------



## EmptyTalk

^ I've read about low quality and cracked plastic on the Twsbi pens. How is the quality of your 540?


----------



## MuZI

emptytalk said:


> ^ I've read about low quality and cracked plastic on the Twsbi pens. How is the quality of your 540?




I think it was a problem with the older method they used to make the barrel. I haven't had any issues with mine... even if I did they have amazing customer support and would probably send me a new one if it cracked.


----------



## Silent One

I appreciate the TWSBI feedback...


----------



## nikp

I tried a Lamy Safari medium nib once and frankly was quite impressed with the smoothness. But however it feels more like a broad nib, can anyone vouch for this or is it just a lemon?


----------



## Silent One

*Fantastic finish!*
   
  Tonight, I wrapped up spending for the month of September..._and what a finish_. I got a second Pilot Falcon Metal Fountain pen, Soft Fine nib, Black body. Time now to compare Blue inks by Pilot...
   




   
  Ideally, I'd like to stay mobile with the Black pen/Blue ink pairing for business reasons. And keep the Sapphire pen/Purple ink for writing personal notes, cards and letters. And because I can't afford to leave home and lose both, whichever I leave the house with, one shall remain behind.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





nikp said:


> I tried a Lamy Safari medium nib once and frankly was quite impressed with the smoothness. But however it feels more like a broad nib, can anyone vouch for this or is it just a lemon?


 
   
  I can, they're w-i-d-e strokin'! I have the Lamy Safari Fine nib and it performs like a medium nib; wetter application. My next Lamy will be an Extra Fine nib and see where that gets me.


----------



## dallan

Lamy Studio as a fall back pen, I had a fine nib but switched to the Left Hander nib.  It is pretty broad, think it's medium though.  The fountain pens at least make my writing a touch more legible.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Left handers push all wrapped around funny instead of a nice fluid pull across the page.


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Lamy Studio as a fall back pen, I had a fine nib but switched to the Left Hander nib.  It is pretty broad, think it's medium though.  The fountain pens at least make my writing a touch more legible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Quote: 





silent one said:


> I can, they're w-i-d-e strokin'! I have the Lamy Safari Fine nib and it performs like a medium nib; wetter application. My next Lamy will be an Extra Fine nib and see where that gets me.


 
  Thanks! It's an outstanding performer at ~$25 excl. converter. It looks horrendous though especially the clip which I'm not a fan of.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





silent one said:


> *Fantastic finish!*
> 
> Tonight, I wrapped up spending for the month of September..._and what a finish_. I got a second Pilot Falcon Metal Fountain pen, Soft Fine nib, Black body. Time now to compare Blue inks by Pilot...
> 
> ...


 
  Oooow! The Soft Extra-Fine Falcon makes me sooo unsure about buying new headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
(BTW I have a  Pilot VP 18k M nib if someone would need one, I want an EF)


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





attika89 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Based on the angles and pressure at which I write and print (two different ways each=4), I'm finding Pilot's Soft Fine to be on the money. This is how it should be since.._._



_they got money money! _How I was able to make back to back non-audio purchases is way beyond me. It wasn't easy, but I believe the wonderful membership present may have helped.


----------



## Silent One

79ink --
   
  The reading room? Listening room?? Salon??? None of them! None will have the 24 carat gold ink inside my home. That said, I'm still curious...anyone know how much this stuff cost?!




   
http://79ink.com/79inkwebsite.pdf


----------



## Silent One

The Black Pilot Metal Falcon arrived a day early! This model is fantastique! Temporarily using the standard Blue ink cartridge in this one - way too light for my taste. I've yet to write my first full letter by hand with either pen. But Thursday, I'm going to take the day off and hang out cafe side (will walk around and visit a few) and write a few letters..._very excited._


----------



## Audius

So I've been thinking about this lately, and I was debating on getting either the Noodler Ahab OR a Lamy Safari. All that being said, this would be my first fountain pen, however I would intend it to be used for small notes, letters to friends and family, and some small essays. it has to be capable of small font, preferably a *bit* smaller than what is pictured, but honestly I would love the ability to go back and forth between font sizes. I understand the implications of a flex nib and fully accept the possibility of anything going wrong, tweaking, etc.  My MAIN concern is just getting one that would improve my handwriting or force me to take more time on it and accentuate my letters more and make them more pronounced. Pictured is a rolling Writer rollerball pen on fountain pen paper (believe it's called clairfontaine), image is enhanced, ball is .8mm. This type of pen is exceptionally smooth to write with, (it's almost like taking a finger and rubbing grease or shaving cream into glass) I just want to know if I would be making the right decision to get an Ahab over a Safari for the price point, if I won't go over $40 for pen+ink+shipping. What other options are out there that would have a flex tip, and also if I DO choose a safari or a different pen, what looks like a good nib size for me and my handwriting?


----------



## John In Cali

Quote: 





audius said:


> So I've been thinking about this lately, and I was debating on getting either the Noodler Ahab OR a Lamy Safari. All that being said, this would be my first fountain pen, however I would intend it to be used for small notes, letters to friends and family, and some small essays. it has to be capable of small font, preferably a *bit* smaller than what is pictured, but honestly I would love the ability to go back and forth between font sizes. I understand the implications of a flex nib and fully accept the possibility of anything going wrong, tweaking, etc.  My MAIN concern is just getting one that would improve my handwriting or force me to take more time on it and accentuate my letters more and make them more pronounced. Pictured is a rolling Writer rollerball pen on fountain pen paper (believe it's called clairfontaine), image is enhanced, ball is .8mm. This type of pen is exceptionally smooth to write with, (it's almost like taking a finger and rubbing grease or shaving cream into glass) I just want to know if I would be making the right decision to get an Ahab over a Safari for the price point, if I won't go over $40 for pen+ink+shipping. What other options are out there that would have a flex tip, and also if I DO choose a safari or a different pen, what looks like a good nib size for me and my handwriting?


 
  I would personally think you are better off getting a fine nibbed Safari and a broad nibbed Safari and switching between them as you please.


----------



## Silent One

I would add, if our fellow member wanted script finer than the example shown, Extra Fine nib with the Safari would be needed. My Safari with a Fine nib looks like medium script and I have a very light touch.


----------



## Silent One

Silent One's silent joy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   




   
   
  Blue ink resides in the Black barrel, Purple inside the Sapphire barrel.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





audius said:


> So I've been thinking about this lately, and I was debating on getting either the Noodler Ahab OR a Lamy Safari. All that being said, this would be my first fountain pen, however I would intend it to be used for small notes, letters to friends and family, and some small essays. it has to be capable of small font, preferably a *bit* smaller than what is pictured, but honestly I would love the ability to go back and forth between font sizes. I understand the implications of a flex nib and fully accept the possibility of anything going wrong, tweaking, etc.  My MAIN concern is just getting one that would improve my handwriting or force me to take more time on it and accentuate my letters more and make them more pronounced. Pictured is a rolling Writer rollerball pen on fountain pen paper (believe it's called clairfontaine), image is enhanced, ball is .8mm. This type of pen is exceptionally smooth to write with, (it's almost like taking a finger and rubbing grease or shaving cream into glass) I just want to know if I would be making the right decision to get an Ahab over a Safari for the price point, if I won't go over $40 for pen+ink+shipping. What other options are out there that would have a flex tip, and also if I DO choose a safari or a different pen, what looks like a good nib size for me and my handwriting?


 
   
  The following link may be of help to you; others. The author also have some other insightful posts:
   
http://europeanpaper.com/blog/2012/07/12/how-to-write-with-a-fountain-pen/


----------



## MuZI

Getting this on Saturday
   

   
   
  Not sure if I want to pick this one up yet


----------



## Silent One

We be excited for you!


----------



## MuZI

The Bexley Americana came in and it's stunningly beautiful. Probably my best writer and one of my cheapest too...

I got it at a discount due to a slight defect but it is one of the few pens I wouldn't mind paying full retail for.

Missed out a beautiful Pelikan m805 though...


----------



## Silent One

May it bring you as much joy as a pot of gumbo!


----------



## pdaigle

Amazing how many addictions we share...
   
  My current favorite is my Kaweco AC Sport (Limited Edition Red) fountain pen. Aluminium and carbon body:
   
   

   

   
  You can also see another favorite of mine in the background: Sharbo X 3-in-1.
   
  Cheers,


----------



## Audius

I nabbed the grey fox color scheme and bought some noodler's black as well as the apache. The apache is more watery than the black, and simply doesn't flow as smoothly. (the apache flows and absorbs like watercolor, whereas the black actually acts like an ink) but the shading and color makes up for it.
   
  Also, I think my handwriting looks somewhat bad. It looks good, but nothing special imo. Can you guys read it alright?


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





pdaigle said:


> Amazing how many addictions we share...
> 
> My current favorite is my Kaweco AC Sport (Limited Edition Red) fountain pen. Aluminium and carbon body:
> 
> ...


 
   
  That AC Sport _is s-o-o-o-o very sexy..._


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





audius said:


> I nabbed the grey fox color scheme and bought some noodler's black as well as the apache. The apache is more watery than the black, and simply doesn't flow as smoothly. (the apache flows and absorbs like watercolor, whereas the black actually acts like an ink) but the shading and color makes up for it.
> 
> Also, I think my handwriting looks somewhat bad. It looks good, but nothing special imo. Can you guys read it alright?


 
   
  Nice example, thanks for sharing. It's always nice to how others write. Not sure if you saw the link in my post six days ago, it could be helpful...
   
http://europeanpaper.com/blog/2012/07/12/how-to-write-with-a-fountain-pen/


----------



## ZetsuBozu0012

What are your thoughts on Jinhao fountain pens? Being a resident of the Philippines, getting an Asian pen from a relatively obscure manufacturer would only be slightly more of a hassle than purchasing one of the better-known Western brands (e.g. Sheaffer, Parker, Waterman, Pelikan, etc.). Also, given the reputedly good build quality and affordable price of Jinhao's pens, I thought to give them a try. 
   
  In particular, the Dragon Protects Precious Stone pen intrigued me. And yes, I know that it's quite a mouthful of a moniker. Lovely pen, though (Google it if you must ).


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





zetsubozu0012 said:


> What are your thoughts on Jinhao fountain pens? Being a resident of the Philippines, getting an Asian pen from a relatively obscure manufacturer would only be slightly more of a hassle than purchasing one of the better-known Western brands (e.g. Sheaffer, Parker, Waterman, Pelikan, etc.). Also, given the reputedly good build quality and affordable price of Jinhao's pens, I thought to give them a try.
> 
> In particular, the Dragon Protects Precious Stone pen intrigued me. And yes, I know that it's quite a mouthful of a moniker. Lovely pen, though (Google it if you must ).


 
   
  I just read a review on the Fountain Pen Network. Having brought this pen to our attention, I may give it a shot. Even clip-less @ 48 grams! And though I have a very light touch (stroke), I am not bothered by heavy pens. It also seems reasonably priced.


----------



## pdaigle

Quote: 





silent one said:


> That AC Sport _is s-o-o-o-o very sexy..._


 
   
  Thanks!
   
  I quite like my red one, Kaweco recently released a Champagne colored AC Sport and a matte blue AL Sport that also look great. I am a big fan of the ACs and ALs.


----------



## MuZI

zetsubozu0012 said:


> What are your thoughts on Jinhao fountain pens? Being a resident of the Philippines, getting an Asian pen from a relatively obscure manufacturer would only be slightly more of a hassle than purchasing one of the better-known Western brands (e.g. Sheaffer, Parker, Waterman, Pelikan, etc.). Also, given the reputedly good build quality and affordable price of Jinhao's pens, I thought to give them a try.
> 
> In particular, the Dragon Protects Precious Stone pen intrigued me. And yes, I know that it's quite a mouthful of a moniker. Lovely pen, though (Google it if you must ).




I'm going to pick one up later this week. I might also get a Hero 616... check those out.


----------



## ZetsuBozu0012

Quote: 





muzi said:


> I'm going to pick one up later this week. I might also get a Hero 616... check those out.


 
   
  They look pretty good, actually. The thing is, I'm looking for something more along the lines of Jinhao's _Dragon Protects Precious Stone_, or their _Double Dragon Playing_; I've a strange desire for something ostentatious and attention-grabbing. Also, after getting used to heavier fountain pens (my first ever fountain pen was a Sheaffer Prelude), I'm looking for something with a pretty nice weight to it as well.
   
  Besides, I'm a sucker for things that look antique, but aren't, really. The black Jinhao fountain pens remind me of weathered stone, which I find really attractive.


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





muzi said:


> I'm going to pick one up later this week. I might also get a Hero 616... check those out.


 
  Keep us updated. Do you have a P51?


----------



## MuZI

Quote: 





nikp said:


> Keep us updated. Do you have a P51?


 
   
  I don't but it's on my wishlist right now.
   
  I'm holding off on pen purchases for now. I checked my spreadsheet I keep for hobbies and I've spent $3k in the past 3 months on pens. That's not including inks and accessories soo... any pen I buy now will have to wait until I get a really great deal or cashback from CC.
   
  I'm really loving my Bexley Americana so far.


----------



## Silent One

Hobbies can be $neaky...


----------



## Silent One

I missed the Second Annual Fountain Pen Day, on 1 November...
   
http://www.fountainpenday.org/


----------



## PintoDave

I use a modified Zebra F-701 at work, I actually put together a couple of them. Zebra F-701 body and tip with the F-402 stainless clicker to replace the plastic one that comes with the 701. I use Fisher Space Pen refills in it as well, so that I can write over the grease on food safety documents and record inventory in the -6 degree walk-in freezer at work. I like the weight to it and durability as it gets dropped a lot. When it falls out of my pocket at the drive-thru window, it survives being run over by cars to! 
   
  When I'm at home (where I write the least), I like the Bic Round-Stic. Cheap and reliable. The kids have a habbit of walking off with all of the pens, so cheap is good! lol


----------



## pdaigle

Cool titanium, bolt action pen/stylus project on Kickstarter:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/660651938/tibolt-the-american-made-titanium-bolt-action-pen


----------



## Maverickmonk

That thing looks impressive, more like a self defense weapon than a pen! Hell, I'd use it as both!!!
   
  I however cannot seem to find my Lamy. I'm really quite upset about this. If I can't find it soon I'll have to get another pen, which I know that I want...but I know I shouldn't


----------



## pdaigle

Latest addition to my Kaweco family: matte blue AL Sport.


----------



## Silent One

A lovely spread.


----------



## EmptyTalk

I like the carbon fiber one, and was thinking of getting a black one until I saw the price. Yikes.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Never saw this thread before.
   
  I have a Montblanc mid-sized black resin and gold with green gem Boheme BB with converter and a Starwalker rubber and metal BB with converter.
  Planning to get 2 more pens: a 149 BB or O3B and a Pelikan M1000 BBB.
   
  Quite a few nice inks here, all MB: Mystery Black, Midnight Blue, Blue-Black, Royal Blue, Lavender Purple, Toffee Brown, Sepia, Mahatma Gandhi, Alfred Hitchcock, Ink of Friendship, White Forest and Jonathan Swift.
   
  Anyone heard anything of the two new inks to come out soon? One would be a silver tint, not sure what the other was.
   
  Pens, ink and stash ...
  (not the greatest pics, I know)


----------



## Silent One

AppleheadMay, that's simply a beautiful presentation!





   
  P.S...thanks, EmptyTalk. Caught posting again in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## EmptyTalk

^ I wish that was my collection. Those beauties belong to AppleheadMay.


----------



## iamdacow

A week ago, i had the joy of bringing my nakaya pen to the nibmaster of nakaya himself Mr Shinichi Yoshida where he customized my pen nib for me. Damn does it write oh so well, better than my Sailor. 

   

   

  One of the few time of my life that i was so excited


----------



## Silent One

Your post made my day, iamdacow. I live for moments like the one you shared.


----------



## pdaigle

emptytalk said:


> I like the carbon fiber one, and was thinking of getting a black one until I saw the price. Yikes.




You can find some fair prices if you shop around a little, they also show up on Ebay from time to time. You can also find them second-hand on pen geek forums.


----------



## iamdacow

silent one said:


> Your post made my day, iamdacow. I live for moments like the one you shared.


 Thank you so much kind sir,


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





silent one said:


> AppleheadMay, that's simply a beautiful presentation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Silent One, work in progress though. Two more pens, and checking out the MB inks as they come available.
   
  The rightmost one is a ballpoint though, also broad tip, I'm a big fan of broad writing. Oblique didn't suit me well though, I had an OBB on the Starwalker at first. I would like to try a 149 O3B just to make sure though. Good thing about MB is that you have 6 weeks to decide on a nib-change after purchase or nib-change.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> A week ago, i had the joy of bringing my nakaya pen to the nibmaster of nakaya himself Mr Shinichi Yoshida where he customized my pen nib for me. Damn does it write oh so well, better than my Sailor.


 
  I have an Nakaya Urushi and a Sailor Professional.  Love they way they both write, very different though.  The Nakaya seems more delicate and the Sailor more smooth i think.  I had a Sailor mini i used to carry around, thus it disappeared.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  Otherwise just a Lamy Studio that is pretty stiff feeling and a Jetpens ballpoint.


----------



## Silent One

You know, with the holidays here and pens making very fine gifts, this thread should explode in January!


----------



## AppleheadMay

I know, was going to ask my wife for a pen for Christmas but I have a new bike coming in ...


----------



## Silent One

You'd be a winner in either case! Congrats!


----------



## Silent One

FYI --
   
  I've been working on a couple of prototype fountain pen holders for my desk. Almost have the first one completed and hope to post pix soon. And start work on the second one and post pix of it at month end. The interruptions experienced with the project have largely been about money..._the lack thereof, actually. _


----------



## iamdacow

Have any of you guy attempted to grind your own nibs, heard some people do that.


----------



## Silent One

ooh no, we ain't that far advanced. and not with either of my wonder pilot metal falcon pens in any case. i'd have to start out cheap!


----------



## EmptyTalk

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> A week ago, i had the joy of bringing my nakaya pen to the nibmaster of nakaya himself Mr Shinichi Yoshida where he customized my pen nib for me. Damn does it write oh so well, better than my Sailor. One of the few time of my life that i was so excited


 
   
  iamdacow, do you also post on the Fountain Pen Network website? I am not a member there, but I like to read the posts, and your pictures look familiar. I just got into fountain pens recently, and am trying to quit buying them. I have a Lamy Vista (just replaced the EF nib with a Fine nib, and like it better that way), a Pelikan M205 with EF nib, and a Pilot Custom Heritage 91 with Fine nib. The Pilot is my favorite so far. I want to try a Sailor Professional Gear and maybe a Platinum 3776 Century, but don't really have the funds and don't really NEED another pen at the moment.
   
  Those Nakaya pens look awesome. But, much too expensive for me!


----------



## iamdacow

emptytalk said:


> iamdacow, do you also post on the Fountain Pen Network website? I am not a member there, but I like to read the posts, and your pictures look familiar. I just got into fountain pens recently, and am trying to quit buying them. I have a Lamy Vista (just replaced the EF nib with a Fine nib, and like it better that way), a Pelikan M205 with EF nib, and a Pilot Custom Heritage 91 with Fine nib. The Pilot is my favorite so far. I want to try a Sailor Professional Gear and maybe a Platinum 3776 Century, but don't really have the funds and don't really NEED another pen at the moment.
> 
> Those Nakaya pens look awesome. But, much too expensive for me!


nope I am not a member of the fountain pen network, that's for the hardcore of the hardcore, they describe a fountain like we describe audio.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





iamdacow said:


> nope I am not a member of the fountain pen network, that's for the hardcore of the hardcore, they describe a fountain like we describe audio.


 
   
  Yep, noticed that too. That's why Iimited myself to 4 nice pens and a ballpoint along with a river of ink when I joined that site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta draw the line somewhere.
   
  Some pretty helpful people there though, nice forum as well. I'm don't visit it that often but there are fine samples of ink to look at there to make a choice.


----------



## Silent One

I have not yet joined the Fountain Pen Network. But, I did start reading it a few times a month, beginning last year. As a long time lover/user of Rhodia Notepads, I was surprised to discover "Rhodia Street" late last year. It took visiting the FPN to trip over it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah, the joys of links and breadcrumbs...


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I have not yet joined the Fountain Pen Network. But, I did start reading it a few times a month, beginning last year. As a long time lover/user of Rhodia Notepads, I was surprised to discover "Rhodia Street" late last year. It took visiting the FPN to trip over it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Carefull, though they don't explicitly state it, their motto is the same as on HF ... sorry for your wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  As I said, I decided on 4 pens and a ballpoint, exactly what fits the pen case I bought. I know what pens I want and I'm keeping to it. Got enough bleeding expensive hobbys already. A river of ink won't hurt me though whioch is why I keep visiting them, they got a wealth of info and previews on ink.
  Links and breadcrumbs ... hush, they're the most dangerous.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  For years, I was fine not owning any personal luxury pens. The brokerage firms I worked for always had executives who let me use stuff - their pens, offices, conference rooms and such. I started out working evenings while paying my way through college and their support really helped out. Some fine stuff those cats had! 
   
  Nearly all of the pens in their offices had to be gifts - they're always getting things. They rarely used their fountain pens though. And once they found out I wrote personal letters by hand, they'd encourage me - "Here, use this or try this..." It was as if they were living their dream of writing through me. I didn't mind...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But now, FPN & Rhodia Street is threatening the empty tea tins marked "Audio" to save up cash.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





silent one said:


> For years, I was fine not owning any personal luxury pens. The brokerage firms I worked for always had executives who let me use stuff - their pens, offices, conference rooms and such. I started out working evenings while paying my way through college and their support really helped out. Some fine stuff those cats had!
> 
> Nearly all of the pens in their offices had to be gifts - they're always getting things. They rarely used their fountain pens though. And once they found out I wrote personal letters by hand, they'd encourage me - "Here, use this or try this..." It was as if they were living their dream of writing through me. I didn't mind...
> 
> ...


 
   
  @Not_so_Silent_ One:
  I'd love to answer this but I won't since I've had a few beers which only happens twice or thrice in a year.
  Suffice to say: consider yourself way more interesting than those **** a few adjectives here **** people.
  Kudos to them for helping you pay through college though, at least they did something right.


----------



## Silent One

What an indictment! All things considered, even Wall Streeters got bills and gotta get paid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may want to edit that statement tomorrow...


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> Never saw this thread before.
> 
> I have a Montblanc mid-sized black resin and gold with green gem Boheme BB with converter and a Starwalker rubber and metal BB with converter.
> Planning to get 2 more pens: a 149 BB or O3B and a Pelikan M1000 BBB.
> ...


 
  Oh my! Those White Forest green inks are awesome (Wanna trade? Haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)! By the way, Einstein ink is charcoal grey and there are three or more new inks coming up in 2013.
   
  Source: I am a seller myself(although not an authorised seller, Montblanc is cutting down selling licenses)


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





nikp said:


> Oh my! Those White Forest green inks are awesome (Wanna trade? Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the info!
  Please keep us up to date here, I'm always very interested in any new MB inks.
  I don't buy them all though, only the ones I really like. The two greens I have for example are very different in color and both are darker shades unlike racing green which i find too light and flashy for a green.
  I usually hate red ink but the Hitchcock one is really great. A true blood red color when wet and gets brownish red just like dried blood when dry. They made that one really well.
   
  Too bad you live so far or I could buy them from you


----------



## Silent One

Lady Murasaki --
   
  I really love my Pilot Iroshizuku - Murasaki-Shikibu (Purple) ink!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Lady Murasaki --
> 
> I really love my Pilot Iroshizuku - Murasaki-Shikibu (Purple) ink!


 
  Pretty bottle!


----------



## nikp

.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The bottle reminds me of perfume. You should see this colour ink against crisp white paper! The ink is a combo of Purple with a touch of Blue. So, those who like Purple, it'll turn their heads. Those who like Blue, it'll turn their heads, too!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Haven't even tried my Lavender Purple yet. Will do so the next time I have an empty pen.
  I almost forgot I have a Lamy pen (or rather set) as well, my carry-around-out-of-the-house writing gear.


----------



## ricksome

The Red Cross (not the people that show  up at blood drives) is a twist mechanism in typical Cross fashion.
  The Green Cross you pull to open and push to close.
  Lot of nice fountain pens have been shown.


----------



## FieldZ

Getting my first fountain pen, a Lamy Al Star. Very excited.


----------



## Silent One

Congrats, FieldZ, your addiction is now underway...


----------



## JK1

Which are the best refills for Parker ballpoint pens? There are  many choices besides Parker, such as Pelikan, Caran D'Or, Rotring, Schmidt, and probably many other brands I haven't yet seen. I guess each of these brands offers a few choices. I am looking for traditional ballpoint, not gel or rollerball. How do the new Parker Quink refills compare?


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





jk1 said:


> Which are the best refills for Parker ballpoint pens? There are  many choices besides Parker, such as Pelikan, Caran D'Or, Rotring, Scmidt, and probably many other brands I haven't yet seen. I guess each of these brands offers a few choices. I am looking for traditional ballpoint, not gel or rollerball. How do the new Parker Quink refills compare?


 
   The new ones are pretty good actually, they're called Quinkflow. Way different than the previous versions. Fisher Space Pen pressurised refills sometimes have an adapter on them to suit Parker ballpoints too if you want to write underwrite, on oil, in zero gravity etc.


----------



## ZetsuBozu0012

I know that this is probably somewhere in this huge thread, but what's everyone's take on the Lamy 2000? I'll be getting one soon, and want to know what I'all be getting myself into beforehand. 

Cheers!


----------



## AKG240mkII

My Better Half makes a living selling these things .. I STILL can't believe my luck !
   
  Anyway, here's a bit of our mutual pen-collection ..


----------



## Silent One

_I think I'll pass out now..._





 great display!


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





nikp said:


> The new ones are pretty good actually, they're called Quinkflow. Way different than the previous versions. Fisher Space Pen pressurised refills sometimes have an adapter on them to suit Parker ballpoints too if you want to write underwrite, on oil, in zero gravity etc.


 
  I saw something about a Parker Lubriglide refill being in the new Parker Jotter Premium. I couldn't find Parker Lubriglide refills sold separately. If the Parker Lubriglide refill writes like the Papermate Lubriglide refill for the old Papermate Profile it would be great. Papermate is part of Newell, which also owns Parker, Waterman, Rotring, and Sanford.
   
  How does the Parker Lubriglide refill compare to the Quinkflow one? Does the Quinkflow ink dry very fast, or is it more like a rollerball or gel ink that is slower drying?


----------



## AKG240mkII

Have you tried out this 'new' Parker-thingy ?
  http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/42520/parker-5th-technology-pen-range
  Gotta say : I really liked it !


----------



## PintoDave

Everyone at work wants to use my pen, so I got a shock pen that I leave around the store.


----------



## JK1

When I was a student I used to keep  high quality ballpoint pens in my shirt pocket. So many people asked to borrow them. After a while, I started buying 10 cent pens by the dozens, and keeping many in my briefcase. When someone asked to borrow my pen, I took out a 10 cent pen from my briefcase, and told them they could keep it. I got so many strange looks from doing this.


----------



## Maverickmonk

zetsubozu0012 said:


> I know that this is probably somewhere in this huge thread, but what's everyone's take on the Lamy 2000? I'll be getting one soon, and want to know what I'all be getting myself into beforehand.
> Cheers!




My friend at school has one, and it's a little dependent on writing angle, but it writes like butter and to me feels great in the hand. I prefer the fine tip, as like all lamy pens it writes a little wide, but not as wide as the cheaper models


----------



## Audio-Omega

Parker 5th Technology looks interesting.  I'm tempted to buy one.


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Parker 5th Technology looks interesting.  I'm tempted to buy one.


 
  I am hesitant to buy it. I want to try it first. I can't use gel or rollerball pens. I need something with very fast drying ink. So far I am very impressed with how the Lamy M16 ballpoint refill, and the metal Papermate Lubriglide refills write. Imo the Pelikan 337 is probably the best Parker compatible ballpoint refill I have used so far.


----------



## Audio-Omega

My only dislike about it at present is its removable cap.  Parker should release a twist action one.


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





jk1 said:


> I saw something about a Parker Lubriglide refill being in the new Parker Jotter Premium. I couldn't find Parker Lubriglide refills sold separately. If the Parker Lubriglide refill writes like the Papermate Lubriglide refill for the old Papermate Profile it would be great. Papermate is part of Newell, which also owns Parker, Waterman, Rotring, and Sanford.
> 
> How does the Parker Lubriglide refill compare to the Quinkflow one? Does the Quinkflow ink dry very fast, or is it more like a rollerball or gel ink that is slower drying?


 
  I am not sure of a "Lubriglide" but I do have a Papermate kilometric which I consider very very good. Quinkflow dries very fast like any oil based water resistant ballpoint, it's not like a rollerball but is quite smooth.


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





nikp said:


> I am not sure of a "Lubriglide" but I do have a Papermate kilometric which I consider very very good. Quinkflow dries very fast like any oil based water resistant ballpoint, it's not like a rollerball but is quite smooth.


 
  Sounds good. I guess I need to try it to see if it is better than the Pelikan 337.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I just ordere the MB Albert Einstein and Diamond Blue inks. Should have them in a few days.
  Normally not interested in blue but this seems a nice color somewhere inbetween Royal Blue and Turqoise with a little bit of green in it.
  There was also a new red one but for red I'm sticking to the great Hithcock ink.
  I wonder what the 4th new color will be.


----------



## JK1

i am wondering why blue and black were chosen as standard ink colors. I guess I could understand black, as it gives maximum contrast on white paper. What about blue though? While I like the color blue in general, it seems like I would prefer writing in green rather than blue. Green ballpoint pen refills aren't very common.
   
  When will they develop a high tech pen that can write in any shade of color? I am thinking of something that has access to a few colors of ink similar in concept to a color inkjet printer, then combines them in different proportions to get any shade of color desired.


----------



## FieldZ

Can't be more pleased with my first fountain pen.


----------



## nikp

Top to bottom: Einstein, Winterglow
   
  I've got all special edition inks from Montblanc 2011-onwards but almost all of them sit in a box. But if anyone got some interest in some other inks Montblanc or not I could get you a writing sample when possible.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





fieldz said:


> Can't be more pleased with my first fountain pen.


 
  Nice thing about those Lamys is you can order a bunch of nibs (various width in straight and calligraphy shapes) and just switch them on your pen to see what you like before you order a more expensive pen with a fixed nib. I've got a Safari with a full set of nibs I don't use anymore if anyone is interested.


----------



## FieldZ

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> Nice thing about those Lamys is you can order a bunch of nibs (various width in straight and calligraphy shapes) and just switch them on your pen to see what you like before you order a more expensive pen with a fixed nib. I've got a Safari with a full set of nibs I don't use anymore if anyone is interested.


 

 It is great. I am loving the fine right now. I plan to purchase a calligraphy nib, my mother loves calligraphy.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Love the Montblanc Diamond Blue so much I'll be selling my stash of Ink of Frienship and Royal Blue.
  Don't like the Albert Einstein even though it looks much better than Oyster Grey. It's like a mix of pencil color and silver. I'm just not a fan of Grey. And I bought three bottles ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  For those interested in Europe, PM me.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I sampled all my MB inks just to see which I would keep or not and made a scan of it. This was in no way ment to be an ink test of any kind and don't mind my handwriting, I wasn't planning on posting this. I just wanted to show the different colors, might help someone to choose. I'll be selling five of these colors off.


----------



## attika89

I did get a MB Blue Black with my used 146, but I haven't opened it yet...
  It might be a few years old, but the bottle is sealed under the cap...


----------



## AppleheadMay

The ink stays fine even if opened.
  If you don't want it I'd be intersted, it's the ink I use on a daily basis.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> The ink stays fine even if opened.
> If you don't want it I'd be intersted, it's the ink I use on a daily basis.


 
  Oh I will use it, I just have a few other inks in use right now.
  I would even keep it only for the bottle though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm eyeing with Akkerman inks as well, basically for the bottle..pretty hard to get them here tough...


----------



## AppleheadMay

Doesn't Akkerman ship worldwide? To Hungary won't be a problem I think.
  I buy a lot of stuff there by mail, really good service.
  He even called me today (Sunday) for a pen that needs to get repaired.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> Doesn't Akkerman ship worldwide? To Hungary won't be a problem I think.
> I buy a lot of stuff there by mail, really good service.
> He even called me today (Sunday) for a pen that needs to get repaired.


 
  Yes, they do ship ww. My concern is that it costs €20, so I try to find other people for a group-buy.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Yeah, shipping from Western Europe is expensive, I know, it's always a problem when I need to ship smaller/inexpensive items WW. And commercial couriers cost about double from here to the US than vice/versa.
   
  I have to order some MB ink from Akkerman next week so if you want I could order your bottle(s) along with it and send it to you. Shipping to Hungary would be 8,30€ if the package weighs under 350gr., 12,45€ if it's between 350gr. and 1kg. No tracking or insurance for that price though, registered is 4,90€ extra.
   
  Sorry to post this here mods, normilly it would have been better to post it in a PM but I posted it here anyway in case anybody else wants some of the MB or Akkerman inks while I am ordering now anyway. Saves them the cost of shipping from Akkerman to me and I can ship cheaper to them.
   
  For those that need something from Akkerman drop me a PM before tomorrow night.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Just came in the mail today: My Lamy Logo (stainless steel) with a fine nib. Writes beautifully, just like the safari, and not much more, but in my opinion is a much more mature looking design. The z26 size cartridge holds more ink as well. Not very heavy, but comfortable to hold. I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## Audius

There's a *possible* deal on Massdrop for fountain pens that's coming up and being voted on right now  by anyone with an account.
  Link is HERE
   
  Don't let the lamy or vista win, the starting price is $35 and it doesn't include free shipping or even a converter, and TSWBI Mini is about to beat it out and is already $5 below amazon's price. Go vote for the tswbi mini!!! I wanna get that thing for half off, don't you? Lol. but seriously, anyone voting for the Lamy or vista at this point obviously likes to waste their money. If the starting prices was $22, OK. But it's almost $40 for a Lamy and people are letting it win. DO NOT LET THIS HAPPEN.
  /deal.


----------



## Silent One

In the spirit of keeping _The Art of Writing _by hand alive, since 1 January, I have written three personal letters at length and five notecards. All using my Pilot Falcon2 Metal Fountain pen. What are you all writing and what are you writing it with?


----------



## John In Cali

Quote: 





silent one said:


> In the spirit of keeping _The Art of Writing _by hand alive, since 1 January, I have written three personal letters at length and five notecards. All using my Pilot Falcon2 Metal Fountain pen. What are you all writing and what are you writing it with?


 
  Lots of college notes as well as sheet music that I'm writing(both college and personal).  Just a Lamy Safari with a extra fine nib for now.


----------



## Silent One

I am inspired by both your college note taking and sheet music. That you're_ flowing_ with Lamy is as fine as any other instrument. I've seen/heard many an experienced musician pick up lower end kit and yet, they still have that unmistakable sound that identifies them.


----------



## attika89

Luckily I could organize a little group-buy for the Akkerman inks.
  I choose the Laan van Nieuw Oost-Indigo..not the most intereseting color choice, but the shading is very nice.
  It dries pretty saturated though, looks a bit nicer when wet.
  I would say Diamine China Blue behaves like this as well.


----------



## JK1

Quote: 





silent one said:


> In the spirit of keeping _The Art of Writing _by hand alive, since 1 January, I have written three personal letters at length and five notecards. All using my Pilot Falcon2 Metal Fountain pen. What are you all writing and what are you writing it with?


 
  I wonder how many people write a letter with a fountain pen, then scan it and e-mail it.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





jk1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 







   
  You raise a good point! Though, with some magazines on my iPad, I'd rather have in my hands while relaxing.


----------



## jkxs

I just recently got into fountain pens (Lamy Safari with J Herbin's Perle Noire ink) and found that I need to practice my cursive (I'm used to only writing in print)


----------



## Silent One

Carry around a French notepad and get widit!


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I am trolling u guys:


----------



## Silent One

Means this thread is making a come back!


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> I am trolling u guys:


 
  Please keep trolling with this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Great pencil! I have a few 600s...


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I'm in love with pencils...because of my profession, I do tons of math. I scoff at all the people who write in pen for math. yes, there are people who do it. I do not. This is not how math should be done. Math is about ideas, and not all of them are good.
   
  Though, on the pen side, I have been lusting after a rotring 600 ballpoint, maybe even lava finish. Just can't justify the 150 dollar price point. Oh well.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Quote: 





jkxs said:


> I just recently got into fountain pens (Lamy Safari with J Herbin's Perle Noire ink) and found that I need to practice my cursive (I'm used to only writing in print)


 
   
  I must say that even though most of the Lamy pens are pretty inexpensive compared to MB for example (I have a Safari and Accent), the nibs are actually of pretty good quality and smooth to write with. Pleasant surprise and nice if you want a bunch of pens for different inks.


----------



## proton007

Oh gawd.
   
  Now I want to buy a Lamy Logo.
   
  I haven't scribbled anything in weeks, but I always keep reminiscing about my childhood days, when I used to fill up notebooks with my cheap Hero fountain pen.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> I'm in love with pencils...because of my profession, I do tons of math. I scoff at all the people who write in pen for math. yes, there are people who do it. I do not. This is not how math should be done. Math is about ideas, and not all of them are good.
> 
> Though, on the pen side, I have been lusting after a rotring 600 ballpoint, maybe even lava finish. Just can't justify the 150 dollar price point. Oh well.


 

 I agree with you on that! Honestly sometimes I use fountain pen for static calculuses on my lectures at college. For more complex things I prefer pencils as well.
   
  A black ballpoint:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rotring-600-Newton-blac-Ballpoint-Pen-new-with-Box-/181064403712?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a28478b00
  Prices skyrocketed on these in the last few months.
  I would love to try that lava finish too!


----------



## hippie

So I've been thinkin about geting one of those aluminum lamy's in extra fine. but I'm not sure its fine enouh.

I wright super small,to the point that i have to use .5 lead in a pencil, with .7 my wrighting just looks to clutered

so ya think i can use the extra fine one or should i get something even finner?


----------



## jkxs

Quote: 





hippie said:


> So I've been thinkin about geting one of those aluminum lamy's in extra fine. but I'm not sure its fine enouh.
> 
> I wright super small,to the point that i have to use .5 lead in a pencil, with .7 my wrighting just looks to clutered
> 
> so ya think i can use the extra fine one or should i get something even finner?


 

 If you were considering one of the Lamy Safari's, this video might be for you


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





hippie said:


> So I've been thinkin about geting one of those aluminum lamy's in extra fine. but I'm not sure its fine enouh.
> I wright super small,to the point that i have to use .5 lead in a pencil, with .7 my wrighting just looks to clutered
> so ya think i can use the extra fine one or should i get something even finner?


 
  I'd say you would be fine with the EF nib, but you should really try it to be sure.
  If you would need something finer you should get a Japanese F or EF, these are one size finer then the western nibs (German, American, etc).
   
  You can check the Goulets' site. They have a 'Nib Nook' panel where you can compare nib sizes.
   
  Here is my little comparison (7 mm lines), I don't know if it helps...
  The Lamy 2000's EF nib is more less the same size as the Safaris, or maybe a bit wider.


----------



## Silent One

^
   
  I appreciate the Japanese nib widths in this regard...


----------



## hippie

Thanks for the help guys I'll probaly pick one up just to try, its pretty cheap, also think I'm gona try a prepy platnium, read a few things about them being pretty thin and at 4 bucks there's no resond no to try.

dam you headfi! first headphones, then watches, now maby pens. to many hobbies, man


----------



## JK1

Pencils that are 0.5mm are standard. There are also 0.3mm ones though, however it seems like the lead on those would probably break too easily. The 0.3mm ones are also fixed sleeve. I decided I only want to buy sliding sleeve pencils now, as the fixed sleeve ones usually come to a sharp point, which is ideal when you want to keep the pencil in your shirt pocket. on the sliding sleeve models, the sharp part of the pencil can be retracted.
   
  My favorite pencil is the Pilot Vanishing Point pencil. I just found out they are discontinued now(ugh!) and one just sold on Ebay for $71+. UGH!
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pilot-Vanishing-Point-0-5-mm-Retractable-Tip-Mechanical-Pencil-Japan-Made-/121055723239?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2f7bbee7&nma=true&si=dcb1A2T8qu94RTOmeRQv%252BJHNGv8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
   
  My second favorite pencil is the Pentel Sharp Kerry. while the Pentel Shap kerry isn't sliding sleeve, the top of the pencil comes off and becomes a cap to cover the sharp part of the pencil. The pencil can be used without the top part in place. I like this almost as much as the Pilot Vanishing Point pencil.
   
http://www.amazon.com/Pentel-Automatic-Pencil-Barrel-P1035C/dp/B0006SW6YY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360109873&sr=8-1&keywords=Pentel+Kerry
   
  Another pencil I like is the Pentel PS-535
   
http://www.amazon.com/Pentel-Sliding-Sleeve-Mechanical-PS535/dp/B00007JQQU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360109986&sr=8-1&keywords=Pentel+PS-535
   
  The Parker Frontier pen and pencil set is a great value at $15, while the pencil alone is $5-$10. it is a bit on the thick side, but not very thick. Some prefer somewhat thicker pens and pencils.  On some Parker pencils the sleeve is fixed, however on the Frontier it slides in.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Parker-Frontier-Translucent-Blue-Ball-Point-Pen-Mechanical-Pencil-Set-/370708101353?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564fecb8e9


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

If i am a fan of the rotring drafting pencils, what pen should i buy ? I dont wanna spend the 100+ for the 600 pen.


----------



## Silent One

I'd also take into consideration paper quality for that pen. Your best move would be to stop by a stationary boutique. I'm a long-time customer of *Flax Pen to Paper* @ 1078 Gayley Avenue (just a few blocks south of UCLA). Or, you could do South Bay Galleria or Del Amo Fashion Center.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I'd also take into consideration paper quality for that pen. Your best move would be to stop by a stationary boutique. I'm a long-time customer of *Flax Pen to Paper* @ 1078 Gayley Avenue (just a few blocks south of UCLA). Or, you could do South Bay Galleria or Del Amo Fashion Center.


 
  I've been over there, working just outside of Westwood for over a decade.  I actually have gotten all of my pens from nibs.com though.  I like the way he works on the nibs to your specifications.  You can pick them up down near Melrose as i recall if you call ahead.  Got two Sailors and a Nakaya Urushi portable there.  Paper though i do pick up at Flax Pen to Paper.  I bought a Lamy Studio there on one of my paper runs too.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Since becoming aware of nibs.com in only the last 18 months, I've been meaning to get over there. Or at least buying online. I actually came across the site while looking for my twin Pilot Metal Falcons. Will let you know when I make it over there...thanks!


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> If i am a fan of the rotring drafting pencils, what pen should i buy ? I dont wanna spend the 100+ for the 600 pen.


 

 The Levenger L-tech looks similar. Fountain pen ~$79, ballpoint ~$59


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





attika89 said:


> The Levenger L-tech looks similar. Fountain pen ~$79, ballpoint ~$59


 
  Any idea where to get one of those in the UK(the L-Techs, not the Rotring). I just saw it and fell in love.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Any idea where to get one of those in the UK(the L-Techs, not the Rotring). I just saw it and fell in love.


 
  They don't have any distributors in the UK (EU) as I know.
 I don't really find them anywhere else, only on their webpage.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





attika89 said:


> They don't have any distributors in the UK (EU) as I know.
> I don't really find them anywhere else, only on their webpage.


 
  Maybe we can get an EU group buy together so the shipping isn't so painful? Although inter country shipping in the EU hurts as well. Damnit!


----------



## 28980

Just ordered:
   
  http://www.amazon.com/X450-Kurve-Vanilla-Fountain-Bulow%C2%AE/dp/B001D04KDE/ref=sr_1_7?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1361134438&sr=1-7&keywords=fountain+pen
   
  To give fountain pens a try. Don't know if I'll like them or not but seems like a reasonable price point to start off from~.


----------



## IcedTea

Step away when you can! 
   
  I bought a fountain pen out of curiosity as well...
   
  and now its another hobby of mine -_-


----------



## proton007

I went looking for the Lamy Logo, but ended up getting the Lamy Pur. Very sleek.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Congrats, I love the look of the Pur. If it had been in my budget, I'd be rocking it instead of the Logo, but for half the price, I can still enjoy it
  Quote: 





proton007 said:


> I went looking for the Lamy Logo, but ended up getting the Lamy Pur. Very sleek.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I ordered the same pen as Numbers... out of curiosity as well.


----------



## Silent One

My prototype DIY Fountain pen holder -


----------



## gopanthersgo1

silent one said:


> My prototype DIY Fountain pen holder -


SMEXY!


----------



## Silent One

The afternoon sun washed out all the colours in the pix. Looks much better on the desk. After I make a few more with improvements, the final version will be a red stiletto w/6" heels.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I currently write with a cheap pilot v-pen, would a lamy safari be a huge upgrade in smoothness ?


----------



## Silent One

I can't recall how much smoother, but it certainly was. Also, careful when selecting nib size - Lamy nibs are w-i-d-e compared to many Japanese nibs. Or, maybe Lamy nibs are normal and Japanese nibs tend to be on the finer side.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

also considering the lamy cp1 titanium... sigh, why did i decide to buy a cheap fountain pen... now i want a nicer one.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I can't recall how much smoother, but it certainly was. Also, careful when selecting nib size - Lamy nibs are w-i-d-e compared to many Japanese nibs. Or, maybe Lamy nibs are normal and Japanese nibs tend to be on the finer side.


 

 Lamy comes in fine/extra fine.  But, a big factor in ink pens is the paper you write on.  Some (lower quality) paper sucks ink, and the lines become wider.
   
  Also, I've heard that fine nibs tend to wear out faster because there's a smaller area in contact (same pressure, so larger force on the nib).  I've gone through a couple of nibs a year for my Hero pens, in school days when I used to write a lot of homework.
   
  I'm also looking for Lamy extra fine nibs to buy.


----------



## 28980

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Lamy comes in fine/extra fine.  But, a big factor in ink pens is the paper you write on.  Some (lower quality) paper sucks ink, and the lines become wider.
> 
> Also, I've heard that fine nibs tend to wear out faster because there's a smaller area in contact (same pressure, so larger force on the nib).  I've gone through a couple of nibs a year for my Hero pens, in school days when I used to write a lot of homework.
> 
> I'm also looking for Lamy extra fine nibs to buy.


 
   
  Going through nibs sounds like a PITA since I was planning on getting a fine or extra fine cp1 for school. Where'd you get spare nibs/how much did they cost?


----------



## dallan

With the Lamy, i have a left handed nib....sadly it is somewhat wide-(think it is based on med), esp compared to my Nakaya and Sailor.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Understood that Lamy offers Fine/Extra fine. Was trying to illustrate that Lamy's selections write "Happy." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For example, my Pilot Metal Falcon has a fine nib. My Fine nib with my Lamy writes much broader by comparison, like it's a Medium nib.
   
  I'm a lifelong user of Rhodia paper. Have yet to use Clairefontaine - it's exciting that the latter bought out the former, making no changes and offers very high quality French paper in their own right.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





28980 said:


> Going through nibs sounds like a PITA since I was planning on getting a fine or extra fine cp1 for school. Where'd you get spare nibs/how much did they cost?


 

 Not really a PITA. The Hero's are much cheaper, so its possible their nibs aren't as durable as the Lamy. I still have a couple of the 'hooded' nib pens. I used to get mine from a local pen shop, < $1 per nib (this was 8 years ago).
   
  Nowadays you can get a 10 pack - Hero 616's for < $20 on ebay, so I don't think people buy spares anymore, doesn't seem like its economical.
   
  My suggestion is that you should try out the Lamy EF nib first, and find out how long can it last.  Typically, with the thin nibs, they're rough in the beginning, and smoothen out after a few days of use. If you're not writing a few pages everyday, you should be good for more than a year.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Understood that Lamy offers Fine/Extra fine. Was trying to illustrate that Lamy's selections write "Happy."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, Lamy's are smooth, but I used my Safari M with a Paperluxe Diary/Journal, and that thing used to feed on ink, making the M look like bold.
  I think Lamy's are pre-smoothed, so they tend to be slightly wider. Other nibs I've used have been rough (but write thin) in the start, and smooth out as you use them.


----------



## Silent One

Last hour, just minutes before midnight, it was Maintenance Monday! 
   

   
   
  Flushed my twin Pilot Metal Falcons and topped them off with their respective Pilot Iroshizuku inks: The beautiful Ajisai in the left; The stunning Murasaki-Shikibu (Lady Murasaki) in the right.


----------



## Ra97oR

Always been writing with my trusty Pilot Hi-Tec-C 0.4 for many years. Finally got myself a Ti2 pen body as my plastic body nearly run out and extremely happy with it, I even swap out the standard blue for a sky blue.
   
  On the other end... Pilot Clipless/Vanishing Point LE 2012 in fine coming in tomorrow.


----------



## 28980

Picked up a cheap fine point jinhao and a extra fine hero to test out and see what type of nib I like best, most likely it'll one of the two new ones since I think the medium is a bit too heavy for my handwriting.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Quote: 





ra97or said:


> On the other end... Pilot Clipless/Vanishing Point LE 2012 in fine coming in tomorrow.


 
   
  Hoping for pics of your new gift, those are gorgeous pens.


----------



## rawrster

I've always wanted a good quality pen and saw the Rotring Rapid Pro pens. I like how it's almost all black. What makes one pen different than the other?


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I've always wanted a good quality pen and saw the Rotring Rapid Pro pens. I like how it's almost all black.* What makes one pen different than the other? *


 
  You feel the need for owning it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have a Rapid Pro (pencil) and I like it. Nice and smooth feel, less balanced for me than a Rotring 600, but definitely worth a try if you like the look of it!
  The writing experience with ballpoints vary with different refills.


----------



## rawrster

I did some searching and there are a few pen shops near where I live but only one that is open on Saturdays which is when I can go. I think I can go and see what kind of pens I like after buying the Rotring one


----------



## Audius

The rotring is on sale at massdrop.com for $36 or something like that, I believe.
  Edit : $29.67 + $2 shipping usa


----------



## rawrster

That's where I'm looking at


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





audius said:


> The rotring is on sale at massdrop.com for $36 or something like that, I believe.
> Edit : $29.67 + $2 shipping usa


 
  It retails on amazon UK for $31 + free shipping.


----------



## BizFromQC

Show and tell. 

This is a pen I turned on my lathe a couple of years back. It's a Jr. Statesman with rhodium and black titanium. The pen itself is a gemstone leopard jasper.


----------



## attika89

^ Very nice! Intereseting materials for sure. Isn't it too heavy?
  Is that a rollerball or a ballpoint?
   
  Since I began to use fountain pens, I really refuse to use ballpoints if I can.


----------



## BizFromQC

attika89 said:


> ^ Very nice! Intereseting materials for sure. Isn't it too heavy?
> Is that a rollerball or a ballpoint?
> 
> Since I began to use fountain pens, I really refuse to use ballpoints if I can.




It is definitely heavier than your average pen but it's got a nice weight to it, not too heavy, just enough to know you have a quality instrument in your hands  It is a rollerball, not a ballpoint.

Here's two more I have with me at work. Pardon the crappy pictures taken with a cell phone. I used to have a lot more but sold them all


----------



## Silent One

I too, have been swept away. If not in a hurry, I'll take the extra to retrieve one of my Pilot Metal Falcons...


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





attika89 said:


> Since I began to use fountain pens, I really refuse to use ballpoints if I can.


 
  +1. Is that the older 14k nib 149 in your avatar? I have the new version and quite like it, but there are always the purists who insist that 14k gold is the best material for a nib because it is less likely to be sprung than higher gold content materials.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  +2


----------



## Tangster

Figured this is a more appropriate place to post my most recent attempt at almost passable calligraphy. I really need some decent paper. 80gsm photocopy paper and cheapass notepaper isn't really helping.


----------



## Ra97oR

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Figured this is a more appropriate place to post my most recent attempt at almost passable calligraphy. I really need some decent paper. 80gsm photocopy paper and cheapass notepaper isn't really helping.


 

 Very nice, I would never hope to even get close to that level. On the paper side, Rhodia notepads are one sale at the moment at Ryman for buy 2 get 1 half price. They very nice for my note jotting, but not sure about calligraphy. Worth a try if there is a store at your area.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

What pads should I get for drawing with a fountain pen? Also, for Calligraphy?


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> What pads should I get for drawing with a fountain pen? Also, for Calligraphy?


 

 You know that you need a special pen for calligraphy, right? A normal fountain pen won't allow you to letter. You can get an italic tipped pen to do gothic and italic scripts like above, or a copperplate nib to do flexible, cursive style calligraphy. The copperplate version is considerably more difficult and takes more skill to do than the italic type of calligraphy. You can get fountain pens with italic nibs, but if you really want to get serious, you'll want to use a dip pen (these have sharper corners for more precision, but require you to dip the pen into an inkwell every few strokes). The dip pens are ideal for copperplate as well. Good news is that dip pens are much cheaper than fountain pens.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> +1. Is that the older 14k nib 149 in your avatar? I have the new version and quite like it, but there are always the purists who insist that 14k gold is the best material for a nib because it is less likely to be sprung than higher gold content materials.


 

 It's a 146 with a 14k B nib. I would say that I prefer 14k gold because it has some springiness and can rovide some line variation.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Actually you can make an 18k nib just as springy, it's just not advisable to do so because the nib is more likely to be damaged from bending. How do you like the bold nib? I find that the nibs on the bigger Montblancs tend to run very wide; a 146 B must be a firehose.


----------



## attika89

^ Yes it is very wet!  It can bring out some nice shading from my inks. I really like it, but I might send it to a nibmeister for a stub grind.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

tsujigiri said:


> You know that you need a special pen for calligraphy, right? A normal fountain pen won't allow you to letter. You can get an italic tipped pen to do gothic and italic scripts like above, or a copperplate nib to do flexible, cursive style calligraphy. The copperplate version is considerably more difficult and takes more skill to do than the italic type of calligraphy. You can get fountain pens with italic nibs, but if you really want to get serious, you'll want to use a dip pen (these have sharper corners for more precision, but require you to dip the pen into an inkwell every few strokes). The dip pens are ideal for copperplate as well. Good news is that dip pens are much cheaper than fountain pens.


So any pen recs?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> So any pen recs?


 
  One that does not hinder your imagination.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





ra97or said:


> Very nice, I would never hope to even get close to that level. On the paper side, Rhodia notepads are one sale at the moment at Ryman for buy 2 get 1 half price. They very nice for my note jotting, but not sure about calligraphy. Worth a try if there is a store at your area.


 
  Went looking for it at Rymans today, it's too thin. I wanted something along the lines of 150gsm+.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> So any pen recs?


 

 For calligraphy fountain pens, calligraphy dip pens, or normal fountain pens?
   
  I mostly use Speedball C Series for Italic writing and Esterbrook Bank Pens for copperplate dip pens, due to their wide availability. But you might be able to find some Brause or Mitchell italics, or Esterbrook Falcons or Hunt Imperial copperplates. I've gotten good results from those, and they aren't extremely rare.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

tsujigiri said:


> For calligraphy fountain pens, calligraphy dip pens, or normal fountain pens?
> 
> I mostly use Speedball C Series for Italic writing and Esterbrook Bank Pens for copperplate dip pens, due to their wide availability. But you might be able to find some Brause or Mitchell italics, or Esterbrook Falcons or Hunt Imperial copperplates. I've gotten good results from those, and they aren't extremely rare.


For the callig fountain pens, also, I'll be getting a decent drawing pen (Don't know if a drawing or fountain variant though) and mech pencil. Also, how about paper? I'd need a journal and a sketchbook.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> For the callig fountain pens, also, I'll be getting a decent drawing pen (Don't know if a drawing or fountain variant though) and mech pencil. Also, how about paper? I'd need a journal and a sketchbook.


 
  Sketching? Anything over 100gsm is great, 75 gsm+ is recommended. Derwent and Strathmore are good.
   
  That said, I tend to just use cheapo printer paper...


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> For the callig fountain pens, also, I'll be getting a decent drawing pen (Don't know if a drawing or fountain variant though) and mech pencil. Also, how about paper? I'd need a journal and a sketchbook.


 

 For calligraphy fountain pens, Lamy has italic nibs for their Safari and Rotring has italic nibs on their "ArtPen." I got an ArtPen with a 14k gold nib in 1.5mm for $50, not sure if they still sell it. Lamys will be cheaper. There are also a great deal of other brands that offer italic nibs, but they're more rounded off on the corners for signatures, and don't come in chisel sizes. If you want to try copperplate, that will be somewhat more difficult with a fountain pen. Your best option would be to buy a vintage flexible nib or get a 14k gold nib and have a nibmeister like Binder thin it down and make it flexible. I think Noodler's recently introduced a cheap flexible nib that works decently, too.
   
  For a mechanical pencil, my favorites from the ones I've tried are the Pilot Automac, Rotring 600, and Ohto Super Promecha. For a cheaper option, the Uni Shift Pipe performs quite well.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

tsujigiri said:


> For calligraphy fountain pens, Lamy has italic nibs for their Safari and Rotring has italic nibs on their "ArtPen." I got an ArtPen with a 14k gold nib in 1.5mm for $50, not sure if they still sell it. Lamys will be cheaper. There are also a great deal of other brands that offer italic nibs, but they're more rounded off on the corners for signatures, and don't come in chisel sizes. If you want to try copperplate, that will be somewhat more difficult with a fountain pen. Your best option would be to buy a vintage flexible nib or get a 14k gold nib and have a nibmeister like Binder thin it down and make it flexible. I think Noodler's recently introduced a cheap flexible nib that works decently, too.
> 
> For a mechanical pencil, my favorites from the ones I've tried are the Pilot Automac, Rotring 600, and Ohto Super Promecha. For a cheaper option, the Uni Shift Pipe performs quite well.


I think I'll go with the Lamy, as I'm not wanting to spend TOO much on a pen, and that Rotring 600 looks NICE!  I might just get the pencil and some nice lead and a calligraphy pen and some paper later.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I think I'll get the Uni Shift Pipe and a decent pen for writing, I might have to order this stuff after a monitor and turn table as it's getting to be expensive...


----------



## Tsujigiri

For just a normal writing fountain pen, Lamy is still a good option. TWSBI is a newer offering that has gotten a lot of attention recently, and then there's the tried and true Pelikan M200 if you want to move a little more upscale. Pelikan's piston filling system is excellent, and will give you more ink capacity than a normal cartridge/converter pen.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

tsujigiri said:


> For just a normal writing fountain pen, Lamy is still a good option. TWSBI is a newer offering that has gotten a lot of attention recently, and then there's the tried and true Pelikan M200 if you want to move a little more upscale. Pelikan's piston filling system is excellent, and will give you more ink capacity than a normal cartridge/converter pen.


I might get the lamy, and, do you have any recommendations of some calligraphy guides? Never have done callig before, so... yeah.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Is this the ArtPen you were talking about? It's the same price of the Lamy Safari Callig Ed.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> I might get the lamy, and, do you have any recommendations of some calligraphy guides? Never have done callig before, so... yeah.


 

 The Complete Calligrapher by Frederick Wong is a pretty good beginner's guide. I think that's what I used when I started learning English calligraphy. For Japanese calligraphy, though, I had to take a class.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Is this the ArtPen you were talking about? It's the same price of the Lamy Safari Callig Ed.


 

 That's the standard version with the steel nib. Mine is gold with an iridium tip and has a chisel that's not completely sharp. It's still ok for just messing around with calligraphy, and it's nice and convenient because it's a fountain pen. Here's a quick sample, apologies for the sloppiness (I'm rushing around with various things today):


----------



## gopanthersgo1

tsujigiri said:


> That's the standard version with the steel nib. Mine is gold with an iridium tip and has a chisel that's not completely sharp. It's still ok for just messing around with calligraphy, and it's nice and convenient because it's a fountain pen. Here's a quick sample, apologies for the sloppiness (I'm rushing around with various things today):


Looks great! If you're busy, don't reply, I'll order these later, or as a grad gift... (If my parents will actually fall for getting out of Junior High to be worth something...)


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





gopanthersgo1 said:


> Looks great! If you're busy, don't reply, I'll order these later, or as a grad gift... (If my parents will actually fall for getting out of Junior High to be worth something...)


 

 Nah, no worries. Replying doesn't take much time. Setting up for calligraphy and taking the time to make something really legit does. I'll be leaving in like an hour or two depending on when my friend calls me, so I didn't think I'd be able to write out a good sample. Hopefully you can get an idea of the size and line variation of the 1.5mm Rotring nib from that, though. I actually started calligraphy at the end of middle school, too, it's a neat hobby. And your parents can probably be persuaded to get you something academic related and long-lasting like a nice pen. When I was in 8th grade, I wanted a Montblanc 149, but my parents wouldn't let me spend my money on one. They gave in, though, when I told them that if I played video games like most kids, I would have spent far more than that. It's just that when it's $50 here and there for each game, it adds up without being too noticeable. I argued that the pen would last a lot longer and be more useful to me when I got older, and that I shouldn't be penalized for spending my money more wisely. Luckily, that convinced them, because now that pen costs $200 more than it did when I bought it.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

tsujigiri said:


> Nah, no worries. Replying doesn't take much time. Setting up for calligraphy and taking the time to make something really legit does. I'll be leaving in like an hour or two depending on when my friend calls me, so I didn't think I'd be able to write out a good sample. Hopefully you can get an idea of the size and line variation of the 1.5mm Rotring nib from that, though. I actually started calligraphy at the end of middle school, too, it's a neat hobby. And your parents can probably be persuaded to get you something academic related and long-lasting like a nice pen. When I was in 8th grade, I wanted a Montblanc 149, but my parents wouldn't let me spend my money on one. They gave in, though, when I told them that if I played video games like most kids, I would have spent far more than that. It's just that when it's $50 here and there for each game, it adds up without being too noticeable. I argued that the pen would last a lot longer and be more useful to me when I got older, and that I shouldn't be penalized for spending my money more wisely. Luckily, that convinced them, because now that pen costs $200 more than it did when I bought it.


Nice! I don't game often either, except for like Saints Row or something to pass time... My parents won't buy me stuff for DIY to make something for a talented and gifted program though... :rolleyes:


----------



## Argyris

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Figured this is a more appropriate place to post my most recent attempt at almost passable calligraphy. I really need some decent paper. 80gsm photocopy paper and cheapass notepaper isn't really helping.


 
   
  Whenever I look at my own work and start getting hypercritical, I take a step back and remind myself that I'm actually better than many of the people who actually wrote manuscripts for a living when the hands I'm working in were new:
   
http://www.bl.uk/catalogues/illuminatedmanuscripts/ILLUMIN.ASP?Size=mid&IllID=54889
   
  Also notice the eerie way that Middle English is almost readily intelligible to Modern English speakers but not quite.
   
   
   
  It could just be my monitor making it look special, but that's a very lovely shade of blue. What sort of ink is that?
   
  Also, I'm in the same boat on paper. I even tried printing out some pre-ruled practice sheets, but the ink bleeds quite heavily. It actually works a lot better in my plain old college ruled notebook, but the lines aren't quite the right distance apart for any of my nib widths. Grr.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





argyris said:


> Whenever I look at my own work and start getting hypercritical, I take a step back and remind myself that I'm actually better than many of the people who actually wrote manuscripts for a living when the hands I'm working in were new:
> 
> http://www.bl.uk/catalogues/illuminatedmanuscripts/ILLUMIN.ASP?Size=mid&IllID=54889
> 
> ...


 
  Nothing special, it's the cheap parker quink in blue. The camera is making it look lighter than it is.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Nothing special, it's the cheap parker quink in blue. The camera is making it look lighter than it is.


 

 Anyone had any experience with Herlitz ink?
   
I was almost going to buy acrylic ink for my pen, in a lovely prussian blue shade, but the price stopped me.
  To think of it, acrylic ink may be a bad idea for a fountain pen.


----------



## attika89

proton007 said:


> Anyone had any experience with Herlitz ink?
> 
> I was almost going to buy acrylic ink for my pen, in a lovely prussian blue shade, but the price stopped me.
> To think of it, acrylic ink may be a bad idea for a fountain pen.




Well, some say it can be used with fountain pens, but it is pretty high-maintenance. Maybe like iron gall inks, so flush regularly (every week maybe), and don't let it unused for days.
I would say try it in a cheap pen to see how it behaves.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





attika89 said:


> Well, some say it can be used with fountain pens, but it is pretty high-maintenance. Maybe like iron gall inks, so flush regularly (every week maybe), and don't let it unused for days.
> I would say try it in a cheap pen to see how it behaves.


 
  Hmmm...
  The herlitz is fountain pen ink, and it seems alright, its water soluble.
   
  The acrylic one, I guess it'll have to be tried first. Its supposedly non clogging, but its not water soluble, so flushing the pens will be troublesome. I think its meant to be used with nibs without any reservoir.


----------



## attika89

proton007 said:


> Hmmm...
> The herlitz is fountain pen ink, and it seems alright, its water soluble.
> 
> The acrylic one, I guess it'll have to be tried first. Its supposedly non clogging, but its not water soluble, so flushing the pens will be troublesome. I think its meant to be used with nibs without any reservoir.




Yes, I meant that for the acrylic. An ultrasonic cleaner might be good unless the pen is celluloid, hard rubber, has inlaid parts.....so you really need to know what can you put in the cleaner. I have no experience with it.
I think the safest bet is a dip pen....

Edit:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have a Waterman Carene fountain pen for sale if anyone interested http://tinyurl.com/d84nl6c


----------



## Tsujigiri

I would not put acrylic or iron gall ink into a fountain pen. I haven't heard of Herlitz before, is there anything special about the one you're looking at?


----------



## Silent One

I enjoy the comfort that comes with using Pilot Iroshizuku inks inside my Pilot Metal Falcon fountain pens.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> I would not put acrylic or iron gall ink into a fountain pen. I haven't heard of Herlitz before, is there anything special about the one you're looking at?


 
   
  Nothing special, on the contrary, I'm worried it may not be as good as the Pelican I use.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I enjoy the comfort that comes with using Pilot Iroshizuku inks inside my Pilot Metal Falcon fountain pens.


 

 I would be in for a Falcon, especially with a modified nib from Greg Minuskin .


----------



## Tangster

Sister picked up some 200gsm paper from her art dept at university. Boy this stuff is nice to write on.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

200gsm?!? DANG man! I bet it's nice to write on!


----------



## Silent One

Oh my...


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I enjoy the comfort that comes with using Pilot Iroshizuku inks inside my Pilot Metal Falcon fountain pens.


 

 Those are some nice inks... Very subtle and tasteful color choices, kind of like J. Herbin. Pilot makes some pretty good nibs, but personally I like the feel of Sailor's nibs above the others.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Those are some nice inks... Very subtle and tasteful color choices, kind of like J. Herbin. Pilot makes some pretty good nibs, but personally I like the feel of Sailor's nibs above the others.


 
   
  Yeah, but the price is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I went out today scounting for Pilot / Waterman / Sceaffer and was amazed at the price. Probably because its become a rich man's hobby, no one bothers to make cheaper fountain pens anymore (except maybe Lamy, but they aren't exactly cheap either).
  Maybe because there are no buyers for cheap fountain pens anymore.
   
  At first I was apprehensive about entering this shop, but after making an effort, I found these:
   
  Lamy Al-Star Pearl special editon

   
  And this, T-52 Blue-Black ink.

   
   
   
  Blue Black has been my favourite color so far.
   
  I also found the Pilot Iroshizuku ink in some really nice colors, but I couldn't bring myself to ask the price.
   
  Now I feel I won't be able to go any further than the Lamys. They're just too expensive, and pretty thick compared to the Lamys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 ~
   
  Consider your upcoming purchase an investment. And watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that sucka! None of that_ "Can I borrow your pen? I'll bring it right back!" _stuff. Also, if you get to know a merchant through even small repeated purchases, you might even be granted a break on inks, pens and paper.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> proton007 ~
> 
> Consider your upcoming purchase an investment. And watch
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, I concur.
  Also, the salesperson was really nice and polite, I'll definitely visit the shop again once I have a little more cash to spend. There's a big range of brands there, maybe I'll be able to find something I like.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Yeah, but the price is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice! You're right about fountain pens becoming more of a luxury. There were a lot of good cheap options back when they were a tool, not a luxury, and ballpoints didn't exist. Nibs have gotten thicker as a result of that, as well (when FP's were a tool people were frugal with their ink and paper, now they want something more bold). You can still get finer nibs with Japanese companies, though. They tend to run one size finer than Western nibs because they need the thin lines to write complicated kanji characters.
   
  If you want to get into nice fountain pens on a budget, I'd suggest looking into vintage pens. There are a lot of nice ones out there with nice features that you can get in working condition for a fraction of the price that a comparable modern pen would cost. I got 4 fountain pens at a Japanese flea market for about $35 a few years ago. Every one of them I was able to get working, and they all had solid gold nibs that were at least 14k. That's kind of an unusual deal here, but you can get pens like Esterbrooks here easily for not too much.
   
  Make sure to clean your pen regularly. Lamy blue-black is the harshest of their ink colors on the pen since it's iron gall. As for the Iroshizuku, they're probably a little under $30 a bottle. In Japan, they're the equivalent of about $15. If you want the most ink for your money with decent quality, I'd recommend you take a look at Noodler's. If you can spend more, Private Reserve and Diamine are a little better IMO and aren't too expensive.


----------



## EmptyTalk

Speaking of Sailor . . . I just got one of their Professional Gear pens, with a medium nib. I've only had it for a day, but I really like it so far.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Gotta love those Sailors. They've really impressed me with their reliability and craftsmanship. They're a really small operation with a lot of the manufacturing done by hand, but the prices are not higher than a lot of the larger companies. I do prefer integrated filling mechanisms, but those Sailor nibs are just the perfect balance between smoothness and toothiness for me.


----------



## proton007

Quote:  





> Make sure to clean your pen regularly. Lamy blue-black is the harshest of their ink colors on the pen since it's iron gall. As for the Iroshizuku, they're probably a little under $30 a bottle. In Japan, they're the equivalent of about $15. If you want the most ink for your money with decent quality, I'd recommend you take a look at Noodler's. If you can spend more, Private Reserve and Diamine are a little better IMO and aren't too expensive.


 
   
  Thanks for the suggestion.
  I also feel the shop I went to only put the high end models on display, and it did a good job of scaring me. Perhaps if I ask him for something within a price range he might be able to help.
   
  Regarding the Lamy blue black, I also read that the iron gall formula has been discontinued, maybe there's a way to confirm that, I'm not sure.
   
  As of now I'm using the Pelikan 4001 brilliant-black and Herlitz blue.
   
  I'll also appreciate if someone can help me out with these two issues:
  a)  I want to use my fountain pens more, but it seems writing by hand is disappearing from daily life. I do tend to write while taking notes at work, but thats about it, I need to find a good way to use my pens more.
  b)  Paper quality.  Woodfree paper sucks for fountain pens, it feasts on ink. Notebooks are mostly 70 gsm, which can be thin. Heavier gsm is mostly reserved for art (sketch books), and tends to have a rougher finish. I'm really out of luck looking for better quality writing paper. Maybe the only way is to purchase photocopying paper (100 gsm).


----------



## Argyris

a) I know it's probably a bit lame sounding these days, but you could start a good old-fashioned journal. Kind of like a blog with all the entries set to private, when you get right down to it, except it lets you put down your thoughts on the day in ink. You might be able to find something bound with better paper than a standard notebook (though I'm guessing from the rest of your post that that's going to be difficult) or, if you're willing to make a project of it, you might select the paper of your choice and find a way of binding it together.
   
  Just a thought. It's been literally over a decade since I had a nice fountain pen (which is saying something since that's 41.7% of my current lifespan), and I'd forgotten how bad typical notebook paper was for writing with one. I'd want to have something better to write on, too, if I had a nice pen collection.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  A. I write personal letters by hand... a lot. Also, I draft personal notecards (writing inside blank notecards). I use notepads often as well. The "Journal" suggestion is brilliant!
   
  B. See - Rhodia; Clairefontaine. I'm a life-long user of the former, which now happens to be owned by the latter... I am a winner!


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





argyris said:


> a) I know it's probably a bit lame sounding these days, but you could start a good old-fashioned journal. Kind of like a blog with all the entries set to private, when you get right down to it, except it lets you put down your thoughts on the day in ink. You might be able to find something bound with better paper than a standard notebook (though I'm guessing from the rest of your post that that's going to be difficult) or, if you're willing to make a project of it, you might select the paper of your choice and find a way of binding it together.
> 
> Just a thought. It's been literally over a decade since I had a nice fountain pen (which is saying something since that's 41.7% of my current lifespan), and I'd forgotten how bad typical notebook paper was for writing with one. I'd want to have something better to write on, too, if I had a nice pen collection.


 
   
  Quote: 





silent one said:


> A. I write personal letters by hand... a lot. Also, I draft personal notecards (writing inside blank notecards). I use notepads often as well. The "Journal" suggestion is brilliant!
> 
> B. See - Rhodia; Calirefontaine. I'm a life-long user of the former, which now happens to be owned by the latter... I am a winner!


 
   
  Thanks for the suggestions.
  There's an upscale book store that I never visit (its often more expensive than the local shops), but I've read they carry Rhodia/Clairfontaine notebooks. I'll give it a try, otherwise I'll purchase a ream of nice quality printer paper (I think the one for color inkjets is heavier).


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  What size paper are you interested in, if I may ask? Or are you simply looking to get a notepad of a particular size?


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> What size paper are you interested in, if I may ask? Or are you simply looking to get a notepad of a particular size?


 
   
  I guess A4 should be fine.


----------



## Argyris

My Gothic is improving:
   
   

   
   
  It's amazing how scanning this stuff makes all the imperfections stand out. I've still got to work on keeping everything uniform, but I've come a pretty long way since I started with this hand about three weeks ago.
   
  The ink isn't that color, incidentally. It's less saturated and more toward the purple end of the spectrum. If anybody's interested, it's the blue Slovenian Scrip ink, written with one of the new style Sheaffer calligraphy fountain pens. Surprisingly, this color seems to flow very nicely, whereas I've had no end of trouble with ink flow using the "green" and black Scrip inks.


----------



## meat01

That x looks a lot like an r 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I mean nice job!


----------



## Argyris

Thanks!
   
  And you're right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't much care for the x in the exemplar I consulted. I figured I'd stick with it and see if it looked any better after a bunch of practice, but it hasn't really grown on me. Plus, it's an ink hog. I'll have to find a more traditional version and substitute it in (or less traditional, actually, since the version I'm using is based on original Gothic-era texts).


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> Speaking of Sailor . . . I just got one of their Professional Gear pens, with a medium nib. I've only had it for a day, but I really like it so far.


 
   

  Uh, someone say Sailor Professional.......used mine all day, my most used pen, LLLLooove it!


----------



## Silent One

Sailor Professional? Will have to go play with it next time I'm visiting a boutique.


----------



## Tsujigiri

It's the same thing as the 1911, except with flat ends instead of rounded ones. The nibs and fit of the Sailor pens are really nice. Random tip; when you're testing out a nib, writing the word "Egypt" will test pretty much all the angles of the nib and give you a good idea of how it handles.


----------



## Silent One

Great name; word. Would this apply for left-handers and right-handed backhanders as well?


----------



## Tsujigiri

That's a good question; I actually don't know. I know I couldn't do fountain pens as a left-hander since my nibs tend to write really wet. It would work if I was Japanese or Arab, though...


----------



## Silent One

I like that my nibs aren't too wet. Otherwise, I'd have to write & print in slo-mo...


----------



## dallan

The guy i buy from does adjustments so i have him do mine for my left handed style of writing.  Also he can make it normal or juicy feed.  I have had good experiences with him.
   
  http://www.nibs.com/Left-hand%20writers.htm


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





dallan said:


> The guy i buy from does adjustments so i have him do mine for my left handed style of writing.  Also he can make it normal or juicy feed.  I have had good experiences with him.
> 
> http://www.nibs.com/Left-hand%20writers.htm


 
   
  I like his dedication toward "Left-handers." Been meaning to buy from the site, just haven't gotten around to it. Perhaps, May/June. Do you if they are Web-only or have a physical store? If they do, Maybe I'll stop by at month-end.


----------



## dallan

I order it online and call them and set up a pick up in the back alley actually.  I ring the bell and they bring down my pen.  Very clandestine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  That way save shipping cost and time.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





dallan said:


> I order it online and call them and set up a pick up in the back alley actually.  I ring the bell and they bring down my pen.  Very clandestine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm gonna have to borrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a chapter from your book!


----------



## dallan

Just beware of the Master Cylinder.


----------



## dallan

pdaigle said:


> Cool titanium, bolt action pen/stylus project on Kickstarter:
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/660651938/tibolt-the-american-made-titanium-bolt-action-pen





Thanks for making us aware of this. I got on the mail list for overages from the kickstart run and was able to order one of the extras on Monday. There may be more left still,not sure. I'll post a picture next week when it arrives.


----------



## dallan

Double posty ipad


----------



## Tangster

Still can't get consistently sized letters freehand. 
   

   

   
  I want to pick up a converter for my everyday pen, a Cross Century, anyone know of some decent ones? The one I found on amazon has bad reviews and I'm too far from my local pen store to buy one there(115 miles away). Some reasonably priced ink recommendations would be nice as well, preferably under the £10/50ml mark.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Some reasonably priced ink recommendations would be nice as well, preferably under the £10/50ml mark.


 
Diamine inks are great value. Nice colors and easy to clean from pens. £5,65/80ml


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





attika89 said:


> Diamine inks are great value. Nice colors and easy to clean from pens. £5,65/80ml


 
  Located in Liverpool huh? I might go pick some up after lectures tomorrow.


----------



## Argyris

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Still can't get consistently sized letters freehand.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  That does seem to be one of the greatest difficulties with this stuff. I'm not even ready to try freehand yet until I've practiced much, much more. Here's a sample on simple notebook paper I posted in the TMAC thread (and on a new deviantART account I've started to track my progress):


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I wonder if u guys have any tips on how to fix an issue im having with my mechanical pencil, ie the lead wont advance if i put the lead in the led tube. If i stick lead in through the tip, it will advance all of the lead on that single piece and then not advance anymore of the lead inside the lead tube. I am sad that my rotring 800 isnt working =(


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> I wonder if u guys have any tips on how to fix an issue im having with my mechanical pencil, ie the lead wont advance if i put the lead in the led tube. If i stick lead in through the tip, it will advance all of the lead on that single piece and then not advance anymore of the lead inside the lead tube. I am sad that my rotring 800 isnt working =(


 

 Seems like its a mechanical issue.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





tangster said:


> I want to pick up a converter for my everyday pen, a Cross Century, anyone know of some decent ones? The one I found on amazon has bad reviews and I'm too far from my local pen store to buy one there(115 miles away). Some reasonably priced ink recommendations would be nice as well, preferably under the £10/50ml mark.


 
  Which Cross Century, the old Classic Century or the newer, thicker Century II? If it's the new one, they use a proprietary screw-in converter, so you'd have to use the one that Cross makes. As for ink, Diamine as mentioned before is a good choice, or Noodler's if you're on a really tight budget. It depends on what colors you're looking for and how fast you want your ink, too. For black, my go-to ink is Aurora black. For blue, Private Reserve DC Supershow Blue.


----------



## IcedTea

Do Iroshizuku inks count?


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





icedtea said:


> Do Iroshizuku inks count?


 
   
  +1


----------



## Ra97oR

If you want to justify the cost, the pretty bottle is enough already!


----------



## attika89

I think Akkerman could count as well than


----------



## Silent One

Ah, but the concept of aesthetics in Japan is seen as an integral part of daily life. Both the Iroshizuku inks and the bottles they're in is something to behold.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





attika89 said:


> I think Akkerman could count as well than


 
   
  Some ink bottles remind me of Perfume bottles...


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Ah, but the concept of aesthetics in Japan is seen as an integral part of daily life. Both the Iroshizuku inks and the bottles they're in is something to behold.


 

 Agreed. Japanese material culture is something unique.
   
  I'm yet to try the Iroshizuku inks though.


----------



## proton007

Ok, my search for a good affordable everyday use pen and writing paper continues.
   
  For paper, I went looking for rhodia/clairefontaine, but ended up with the Maruman Mnemosyne (B5, Spiral Bound, 80 sheets). I also found the Maruman Giuris, but I'm guessing its thicker because its pretty expensive (~$12 for B5, 100 sheets, folder extra.).

   
  The paper is really smooth, thick enough, and there's no ink bleeding on the other side. I'd say worth the $8.
   
   
  As for pens, I got the Parker IM (Gold + Black) for $25.

   
  Really like the classic look, and its pretty hefty to hold.
   
  Also got the Pilot Prera (Ivory), and Pilot Metropolitan (Black dots). I'm really puzzled as to why the Prera is ~$50, while the Metropolitan is ~$20.

  The Prera comes with a cartridge, I'll have to get the convertor separately.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Ok, my search for a good affordable everyday use pen and writing paper continues.
> 
> For paper, I went looking for rhodia/clairefontaine, but ended up with the Maruman Mnemosyne (B5, Spiral Bound, 80 sheets). I also found the Maruman Giuris, but I'm guessing its thicker because its pretty expensive (~$12 for B5, 100 sheets, folder extra.).
> 
> ...


 
  Great choices! I really like the Mnemosyne Paper!
  How is the Metropolitan in comparison to the Prera?


----------



## Silent One

Congrats on your effort, proton007!


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





ra97or said:


> If you want to justify the cost, the pretty bottle is enough already!


 

 I believe they're hand-blown as well. They're actually not very expensive in Japan; they just cost more here because they're for the domestic market. I wonder if the same is true of J Herbin's inks. Both lines have some great colors that are subtly nuanced and not seen elsewhere.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





attika89 said:


> Great choices! I really like the Mnemosyne Paper!
> How is the Metropolitan in comparison to the Prera?


 
   
  Well, the Metropolitan is slightly longer, and is heavier, meaning it has a certain weight to it like the Parker. The outer surface is has a soft touch to it, and its not hard/glossy like the others.
   
  The nibs look similar, while the Prera has "Pilot Super Quality" inscribed on it, the Metropolitan says "Pilot Japan". I'm guessing the material of the nibs is different, otherwise I don't understand the price difference.
   
  I asked the shop salesperson for extra nibs for the Metropolitan, and he was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Why would you want a nib for a $20 pen?


----------



## jay-w

attika89 said:


> Agreed. Japanese material culture is something unique.
> 
> I'm yet to try the Iroshizuku inks though.


 
   
  I find buying ink samples a great way to try out an ink before forking out for a bottle.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Which Cross Century, the old Classic Century or the newer, thicker Century II? If it's the new one, they use a proprietary screw-in converter, so you'd have to use the one that Cross makes. As for ink, Diamine as mentioned before is a good choice, or Noodler's if you're on a really tight budget. It depends on what colors you're looking for and how fast you want your ink, too. For black, my go-to ink is Aurora black. For blue, Private Reserve DC Supershow Blue.


 
  Thanks. It's the newer fat(although still better that a lot of 3/4" fatties) Century II. I picked one up today.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Well, the Metropolitan is slightly longer, and is heavier, meaning it has a certain weight to it like the Parker. The outer surface is has a soft touch to it, and its not hard/glossy like the others.
> 
> The nibs look similar, while the Prera has "Pilot Super Quality" inscribed on it, the Metropolitan says "Pilot Japan". I'm guessing the material of the nibs is different, otherwise I don't understand the price difference.
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you, both good pens! I've read the nibs are the same on them besides the different imprints. Pilot doesn't sell separate nibs, only nib sections for the Custom 74 (ebay) and Vanishing Point as I know.
   
  Quote: 





jay-w said:


> I find buying ink samples a great way to try out an ink before forking out for a bottle.


 
  Yes that might be the way. It seems I can get a Ku-jaku with a Custom 92...I have a few blue inks though, not sure if I need an other one


----------



## Tsujigiri

The iridium tip material and tuning of the nibs could be different, accounting for the price difference.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> The iridium tip material and tuning of the nibs could be different, accounting for the price difference.


 
   
  Yeah, I'm hoping thats the case, otherwise something's wrong with Pilot's pricing strategy.
   
  The Metropolitan from what I've read has a brass barrel. It also has a squeeze filler and comes in a nice case.
   
  The Prera, on the other hand, is still plastic, comes in a cheapish disposable pack, and needs a separate filler.


----------



## IcedTea

Do you guys know any good places to order notebooks/paper from?
   
  I'm trying to find fp friendly books that won't hurt the wallet too much


----------



## Silent One

I use Shop Writers Bloc quite often...
   
http://www.shopwritersbloc.com/


----------



## dallan

Heavy and strong.  The most solid pen i have ever imagined.  The TiBolt.  All Titanium, except for cartridge and spring.
  t.


----------



## Silent One

I'd like to pick that up in my hands and hold it.._. even before dinner._


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





icedtea said:


> Do you guys know any good places to order notebooks/paper from?
> 
> I'm trying to find fp friendly books that won't hurt the wallet too much


 
   
  What kind of paper are you looking for? If you just want plain paper, you can buy a ream of good quality paper (like the ones used for color printing). Its the most cost effective.
   
  Otherwise, you can buy lined paper in packs of 50/100 and use them with a ring binder.
   
  Notebooks are always slightly expensive.


----------



## proton007

Ok, a question for all the fountain pen aficionados, does any of you practice/use the Spencerian style?
  If yes, what pens/nibs do you use?


----------



## jay-w

Quote: 





icedtea said:


> Do you guys know any good places to order notebooks/paper from?
> 
> I'm trying to find fp friendly books that won't hurt the wallet too much


 
   
  I just received an order for a Rhodia Webbie A5, Dot-Grid A5 pad and the Grid A5 as well. I bought them from http://www.cultpens.com. 
   
  Clairefontaine and Leuchtturm are pretty good with fountain pens as well.


----------



## Silent One




----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Ok, a question for all the fountain pen aficionados, does any of you practice/use the Spencerian style?
> If yes, what pens/nibs do you use?


 

 Of the nibs currently being produced, I like the Hunt Imperial model. But you can get vintage nibs pretty easily, even unused ones. I got over 100 Esterbrook Bank Pen nibs for about $20 on ebay.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Ok, a question for all the fountain pen aficionados, does any of you practice/use the Spencerian style?
> If yes, what pens/nibs do you use?


 
   
  I've never done _Spencerian_ or _Calligraphy._..


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Of the nibs currently being produced, I like the Hunt Imperial model. But you can get vintage nibs pretty easily, even unused ones. I got over 100 Esterbrook Bank Pen nibs for about $20 on ebay.


 
   
  I'm currently looking to get into this, but just unsure about the dip pen part. From what I know, and have read at other forums, the monoline style Spencerian developed for business use (non ornamental) doesn't necessarily require a dip pen or a flex nib.
  Still researching, as I don't want to learn it for calligraphy, but for regular use (I write in cursive hand).


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I've never done _Spencerian_ or _Calligraphy._..


 
   
  Neither have I, but Spencerian doesn't need to be calligraphic.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  For clarity, I understand the both the difference and what you were asking. Just offered my non-interest in them. I write cursive & print in one direction, and print in another direction entirely as well. Not sure how to describe the three styles. 
   
  Though, I can explain that the first two (cursive & print) is a result of writing thousands of personal letters each year. The latter printing came as a result of Uni - needing the Prof and fellow classmates to better understand what the heck I was trying to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





communicate.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> For clarity, I understand the both the difference and what you were asking. Just offered my non-interest in them. I write cursive & print in one direction, and print in another direction entirely as well. Not sure how to describe the three styles.
> 
> Though, I can explain that the first two (cursive & print) is a result of writing thousands of personal letters each year. The latter printing came as a result of Uni - needing the Prof and fellow classmates to better understand what the heck I was trying to
> 
> ...


 
   
  My apologies, I hope you didn't take it in any negative sense.


----------



## Silent One

Hardly. Just sharing my thoughts; experiences with writing. I never advanced beyond Mandarin-1. Should I resume my studies, I'm looking forward to learning/writing characters... looks fun.


----------



## Argyris

I was wondering if any of you pen aficionados could help me out. I'd like to letter my own greeting card with a broad nibbed pen, and I'm trying to figure out what would be the best sort of paper/cardstock to do that. I'm looking for something blank and white (though a slight yellow or tan tint might be nice, too) and, most importantly, something that will stand up to ink without bleeding through and/or feathering.
   
  Any brand suggestions?


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





argyris said:


> I was wondering if any of you pen aficionados could help me out. I'd like to letter my own greeting card with a broad nibbed pen, and I'm trying to figure out what would be the best sort of paper/cardstock to do that. I'm looking for something blank and white (though a slight yellow or tan tint might be nice, too) and, most importantly, something that will stand up to ink without bleeding through and/or feathering.
> 
> Any brand suggestions?


 
   
  I'd say you'll need something > 100gsm.
  I'm not that sure about a brand, but if you go to a shop with these specs, you should be able to get something.
   
  EDIT: Now I remember, Daler-Rowney makes a lot of varieties of thick paper.


----------



## proton007

Just got this in the mail today:
   

   
  Sailor Reglus (Blue).
  Has a very nice blue color, with a glowy feel. Very smooth nib.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Just got this in the mail today:
> 
> 
> Sailor Reglus (Blue).
> Has a very nice blue color, with a glowy feel. Very smooth nib.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Just got this in the mail today:
> 
> Sailor Reglus (Blue).
> Has a very nice blue color, with a glowy feel. Very smooth nib.


 
  Looks nice! Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  I bought a Pelikan M600 last week, and I'm waiting for a Pilot Custom Heritage 92 to arrive


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





attika89 said:


> Looks nice! Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks.
  I'm really smitten by the Pelikans, but the price keeps me away.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Thanks.
> I'm really smitten by the Pelikans, but the price keeps me away.


 
  Actually I've bought it "used" for $110 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It would have been a bit too expensive for me brand new


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Thanks.
> I'm really smitten by the Pelikans, but the price keeps me away.


 

 They're actually pretty reasonably priced compared to models from other brands with similar features. My m1000 cost quite a bit less than my Montblanc 149, and in a few ways I prefer it to the MB.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





attika89 said:


> Actually I've bought it "used" for $110
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Do you buy them online? I would like to get a Pelikan, but new ones are too expensive.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Do you buy them online? I would like to get a Pelikan, but new ones are too expensive.


 
  Yes I do. There is an ebay-like site here where I can find some good deals every now and then. The 'good' thing is that most of the time the seller is not really into fountain pens, so they dont always know what do they put up for sale. This is the downside of it too though. They leave the ink in them what dries up for example...
 I'm yet to find a shop where I could get used or vintage pens. I know a few what sells nice new pens and inks though.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Do you buy them online? I would like to get a Pelikan, but new ones are too expensive.


 

 If you're in the US, you might want to check and see if you can find a local fountain pen convention. You can usually find some good deals there, and the sellers tend to be knowledgeable. Pelikan's a very modern pen company, relatively speaking, so they won't have as many of those. But you will find a lot of high quality pens with gold nibs from companies that are no longer around, and pens that feature filling mechanisms that are unusual to find today.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> If you're in the US, you might want to check and see if you can find a local fountain pen convention. You can usually find some good deals there, and the sellers tend to be knowledgeable. Pelikan's a very modern pen company, relatively speaking, so they won't have as many of those. But you will find a lot of high quality pens with gold nibs from companies that are no longer around, and pens that feature filling mechanisms that are unusual to find today.


 
   
  Great idea, I'll check out if there's any convention held here.


----------



## proton007

Anyone here using a Pelikan Souveran M400?


----------



## leftnose

I've got one but I don't use it very often.  Kinda just sits in the pen case.  No fault of the pen, though.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> I've got one but I don't use it very often.  Kinda just sits in the pen case.  No fault of the pen, though.


 
   
  I wanted to ask about the fine nib, I'm deciding between the fine and the extra fine.
   
  And I can see why it wouldn't get out much. Its pretty expensive and not worth daily wear/tear. But it is one heck of a pen.


----------



## leftnose

Sorry, can't help on that one.  Mine's a medium.  I probably should have ordered a F as that better suits my handwriting.  I'm not a big fan of XF in general, though.  Pelican nibs run pretty wide and wet, though.  So a XF may be better suited for you if you normally use a F.
   
  My daily/out of the house use pen is a F Lamy 2000.  I just like the understated appearance of it.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Sorry, can't help on that one.  Mine's a medium.  I probably should have ordered a F as that better suits my handwriting.  I'm not a big fan of XF in general, though.  Pelican nibs run pretty wide and wet, though.  So a XF may be better suited for you if you normally use a F.
> 
> My daily/out of the house use pen is a F Lamy 2000.  I just like the understated appearance of it.


 
   
  I have the EF 2K, and like you, I'm a big fan of its design.
   
  I've heard that the pelikan EF isn't smooth, its rather scratchy out of the box. I'll check if I can get an EF.


----------



## Silent One

Life is too short, too sweet, for one not to use their finest. Our tomorrows are simply not guaranteed. I use my twin Pilot Metal Falcons all day, everyday (one is filled with Purple ink, the other with Blue ink) with great delight.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Life is too short, too sweet, for one not to use their finest. Our tomorrows are simply not guaranteed. I use my twin Pilot Metal Falcons all day, everyday (Purple ink; Blue ink) with delight.


 
   
  Wow, I'm on a lucky run today. I've been looking to get the Metal Falcons, do you know any place I can get them? They're pretty expensive new, so I'm also considering used.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Wow, I'm on a lucky run today. I've been looking to get the Metal Falcons, do you know any place I can get them? They're pretty expensive new, so I'm also considering used.


 
   
Used Pre-Owned try "The Fountain Pen Network." May find other pens whispering your name there as well. Amazon new or used as well. I find the nib, body, weight and feel of these pens to be so right for my writing style. And their value is merely_ icing on the cake._
   
  May buy two more in September. Now have one Black, one Sapphire... gorgeous!


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Used Pre-Owned try "The Fountain Pen Network." May find other pens whispering your name there as well. Amazon new or used as well. I find the nib, body, weight and feel of these pens to be so right for my writing style. And their value is merely_ icing on the cake._


 
  Haha... thats where I'm coming from just now. No falcons on sale as of now. But I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *proton007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha... thats where I'm coming from just now. No falcons on sale as of now. But I'll keep an eye out.


 
   
  New, what colour body would you choose and nib? I'm currently using Fine - The Japanese makers tend to go on the narrower side of definition, at least Pilot does. It will be fun choosing two additional colours to have in the next pair.
   
  My only concern is if they get lost or stolen. I'm cafe side a lot, very mobile in general and there are a lot of shifty eyes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on my prize in public.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> New, what colour body would you choose and nib? I'm currently using Fine - The Japanese makers tend to go on the narrower side of definition, at least Pilot does. It will be fun choosing two additional colours to have in the next pair.
> 
> My only concern is if they get lost or stolen. I'm cafe side a lot, very mobile in general and there are a lot of shifty eyes
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nib would be fine. Color black. There's only four colors I think.
  All japanese nibs are finer than the western nibs. Their F is like an EF.
   
  Yeah, there's always a risk it might get stolen, especially the good looking ones or brighter colors...be careful.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Nib would be fine. Color black. There's only four colors I think.
> All japanese nibs are finer than the western nibs. Their F is like an EF.
> 
> Yeah, there's always a risk it might get stolen, especially the good looking ones or brighter colors...be careful.


 
   
  I rarely lose or misplace stuff of value. It's the whole Sitting-reading-writing-chatting cafe side while the pen is on the table. On those shifty eyes in the background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I suppose some folks are just looking with interest. And then others are looking... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for opportunity.
   
   
  Yes, you've seen 'em before but we gonna make your night anyway.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I rarely lose or misplace stuff of value. It's the whole Sitting-reading-writing-chatting cafe side while the pen is on the table. On those shifty eyes in the background
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, actually you made my day.
  But the Falcon is always a pleasure to look at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The shifty eyes I guess are more curious than sinister. You don't see people use fountain pens anymore, a lot probably wouldn't even know what it is.
  And the open nibbed pens are pretty flashy, unlike the hooded nibs.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Here are some of my favorite FP's:
   
   

   
  Left to Right: Montblanc 149, Pelikan m1000, Pilot Custom 823, Platinum President, Sailor 1911 Midsize, Sailor 1911 Sterling Silver, Pilot Myu 701, Lamy 2000, Waterman 52, Pelikan m205 Demonstrator.


----------



## Silent One

Very nice, Tsujigiri!


----------



## attika89

Those are some great pens Tsujigiri!


----------



## EmptyTalk

Tsujigiri:
   
  1) where did you get that pen case? (2) nice pen collection! (3) do you have a Nakaya pen?


----------



## Tsujigiri

Thanks guys!
   
  Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> Tsujigiri:
> 
> 1) where did you get that pen case? (2) nice pen collection! (3) do you have a Nakaya pen?


 
  1. It's this Levenger one with the dark cherry finish: http://www.levenger.com/Pens---Refills-8/Pen-Cases---Stands-92/Point-of-View-Pen-Case-961.aspx
       They used to also have some great quality leather pen cases at reasonable prices, but unfortunately it seems that they don't have those anymore.
  2. Thanks!
  3. Unfortunately I do not. I was considering getting an urushi lacquered pen the last time I went to Japan, but I'm a sucker for integrated fillers so I ended up with the Custom 823. Also I don't put that many scratches on my pens, so the extra durability of the urushi finish might not be worth the cost for me. They certainly are fine pens, though... Those red lacquer ones look particularly nice and distinctive.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> 1. It's this Levenger one with the dark cherry finish: http://www.levenger.com/Pens---Refills-8/Pen-Cases---Stands-92/Point-of-View-Pen-Case-961.aspx
> They used to also have some great quality leather pen cases at reasonable prices, but unfortunately it seems that they don't have those anymore.
> 2. Thanks!
> 3. Unfortunately I do not. I was considering getting an urushi lacquered pen the last time I went to Japan, but I'm a sucker for integrated fillers so I ended up with the Custom 823. Also I don't put that many scratches on my pens, so the extra durability of the urushi finish might not be worth the cost for me. They certainly are fine pens, though... Those red lacquer ones look particularly nice and distinctive.


 
   
  Whenever I make it to Japan, I'm bringing back pencils, pens and cases. Well, would likely limit quantity for quality and just bring back a beautiful pen; case.


----------



## Tsujigiri

As I think I mentioned to someone else before, the flea markets are well worth checking out if you ever go to Japan. Some of the sellers have large boxes full of Japanese "pocket pens" from the 80's that are in very useable condition. The last time I went, I picked up 4 Japanese pens from a flea market for 3600 yen. All of them had solid gold nibs (one had an interesting white gold nib) and worked after some cleaning.
   
  They certainly do have a lot of great pencils that they only release on the domestic market, too.

  The ones on the right are Japanese-made. Starting with the orange one: Zebra 2-tect, Pentel Sharp Kerry, Uni Shift Pipe, Uni Kuru Toga HG, Ohto Super Promecha, Staedtler REG, Rotring 600, Pilot Automac.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Here are some of my favorite FP's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow..great collection.


----------



## Silent One

And inspiration. If we're not hooked by now, then...


----------



## proton007

Got my Falcon Today. God its beautiful.
  And the Iroshizuku is the best ink bottle I've seen.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Got my Falcon Today. God its beautiful.
> And the Iroshizuku is the best ink bottle I've seen.


 




   
  What colour Falcon and what colour ink? The bottles remind me of Perfume bottles.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Got my Falcon Today. God its beautiful.
> And the Iroshizuku is the best ink bottle I've seen.


 

 Congrats! I have to agree with you about the Iroshizuku bottles. The only other contender I can think of is J. Herbin, and the Iroshizuku series outshines them for me.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Congrats! I have to agree with you about the Iroshizuku bottles. The only other contender I can think of is J. Herbin, and the Iroshizuku series outshines them for me.


 
   
  I'm with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


on that one... simply gorgeous! Can't wait for proton007 to post - we... are... curious.


----------



## proton007

Its the Metal Falcon in Black, SEF nib.
Black is my color....

And the Ajisai Hydrangea Vivid Bluish Purple ink.

I'm also waiting for a Parker 45 and a couple of Sheaffers. Will update once I get them.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Its the Metal Falcon in Black, SEF nib.
> Black is my color....
> 
> And the Ajisai Hydrangea Vivid Bluish Purple ink.
> ...


 
   
  Amazing! I too, am using Ajisai ink inside the Black Metal Falcon. The Sapphire Metal Falcon has Murasaki-Shikibu (Lady Murasaki) ink inside.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Amazing! I too, am using Ajisai ink inside the Black Metal Falcon. The Sapphire Metal Falcon has Murasaki-Shikibu (Lady Murasaki) ink inside.


 
   
  Hmmm....I wonder how you ended up with the same ink I did....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The Murasaki is a nice color as well.


----------



## Tsujigiri

That Ajisai looks like a nice color; reminds me of my J. Herbin Eclat de Saphir. I went with Yama-Budo, though, since it's such an unusual color that you don't really see with other brands.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> That Ajisai looks like a nice color; reminds me of my J. Herbin Eclat de Saphir. I went with Yama-Budo, though, since it's such an unusual color that you don't really see with other brands.


 
   
  Yes, the Yama-Budo is an unusual color for inks, and is fairly popular. But it was a tad reddish for me. I tend to like more subtle tones.
   
  But, from what I've seen, the swab samples and the writing samples are different for most of the Pilot inks. So it seems it depends on the pen and the nib width. Some of the colors are more sensitive to flow changes, some less. I had a really hard time deciding which color to get.


----------



## proton007

Got the ones I was waiting for:
  A Sheaffer 440 XG with inlaid 14k nib:

   
  A Sheaffer Imperal II:

   
  and the Parker 45:

   
   
  All three are NOS.
  First time I've got vintage pens, and they have a lovely feel to them.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Yes, the Yama-Budo is an unusual color for inks, and is fairly popular. But it was a tad reddish for me. I tend to like more subtle tones.
> 
> But, from what I've seen, the swab samples and the writing samples are different for most of the Pilot inks. So it seems it depends on the pen and the nib width. Some of the colors are more sensitive to flow changes, some less. I had a really hard time deciding which color to get.


 

 True, also inks with red components are more likely to stain, so you can't use them in demonstrators. Plus, there are less situations where it's acceptable to use red ink. For some reason I have a lot of red inks despite that, though. I couldn't pass up the J Herbin anniversary hematite ink, and the Noodler's Tiananmen was interesting because it looked so much like blood. Then the Diamine Monaco Red was nice because it's a more neutral red, and the Yama Budo was so unique looking...
   
  Well you know how it goes.


----------



## Silent One

and blood spilleth onto the paper?! So, in writing with all thy gory glory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, do you prefer a crisp starch white paper? Or does blood red and other reds translate well to different coloured paper? 
   
  I think I could do it (red) in a limited fashion, I suppose. Especially if it was muted autumn-like, so not true red. Perhaps, with some gold on the paper in the background... not sure, this has me curious now.


----------



## proton007

I'd say the reddish tones go well on off-white paper. On the bluish-white tinge of some kinds of paper, the red will pop out.
  Blue-Black seems to go well with all sorts.
  Black too goes well with off-white, otherwise its too black and white.
   
  Anyhoo...I'll be flushing my pens...the old ones need a bit of priming before they can be used.


----------



## Silent One

So far, I've been on a six week schedule for flushing my twin Pilots. Though, May is a very long month or at least feels that way. So, I flushed on both 'May Day' and '1 June.' Will go to my fav (regular) stationary store (Flax Pen to Paper) - scribble some and play some more with a variety of ink/paper contrasts like the aforementioned reds and such.
   





 Perhaps, I should wait until I have a few more dollars, 'cause we ALWAYS see something we want.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





silent one said:


> and blood spilleth onto the paper?! So, in writing with all thy gory glory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oddly enough, I never got into paper, and know very little about the matter. I guess that will be the next thing for me to learn when I'm itching for a new hobby...


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Oddly enough, I never got into paper, and know very little about the matter. I guess that will be the next thing for me to learn when I'm itching for a new hobby...


 
   
  New hobby? From the looks of your avatar, that could very well be you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the studio. _Creating._ Certainly looks like an entertaining hobby right there.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





silent one said:


> New hobby? From the looks of your avatar, that could very well be you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haha unfortunately that is not me, but Stephanie Kloß, a German singer I listen to sometimes. Thought the pic was fitting since I actually have those same headphones (well, maybe not the same since I can't tell the impedance from the photo). I do like to create things, though. The personal project I'm working on right now is a Nixie tube clock with an aluminum base that I've designed and milled myself out of a solid block. Perhaps I'll make a "Nixie-fi" thread when I'm done with it....


----------



## dvw

Here's my Eversharp collection
  .
  This is the first time I post an image. It's a lot easier than I thought it would be. Please excuse the photography. I suck at this.
  Just in case you wonder what the gold pens are. They are retracable ball point pen. Eversharp is the first (other than Reynolds) ballpoint pen manufacturer in US. I converted most of them to use modern day refill. It's really interesting how they design the pens.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Very nice! I'm surprised, though, that many Eversharps and not a single Doric?


----------



## dvw

Those are really hard to find. As a matter of fact vintage pens are getting fewer these days. I am looking for a few pens, a Doric, a Skyline CA, a Stainless Steel Fifth Ave. Even though steel cap pens were cheaper than gold, they're more difficult to find than gold. The highest on my wish list is a gold Parker 51 ballpoint pen. 
  I don't know if it's the economy's picking up or vintage pens are getting popular. There is just not a lot of pens on Ebay. And when they appeared, people are getting ultra aggressive. Even real junk are going for good money. I have over 200 pens. So I know pretty much how much they should be going for. But I was blown away every time at the last minute. And I thought people only buy Mont Blanc.


----------



## dvw

Not trying to bore you guys. Just tell me to stop posting more pens. Here's my Parker collection.
   

   
  Most of these are ballpoint pens. But I think I should stop right here. Because after this I only have several small collections and modern pens.


----------



## Silent One

The thread can certainly use more pix...


----------



## dvw

Here's my Sheaffer collection.
   

   
  The four solid gold pen on the right are Stratowriter. They all came with a cap originally because of the ink leak. I can only find one with cap. The metal body are also very soft. So they all have dent on them except one. Unfortunately the near mint pen has an engraved name on it. I had lost interest in collecting Sheaffer because it's very difficult to restore. To me the fun part of collecting pen is restoring the pen as well as learning the history of the pen,


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





dvw said:


> Not trying to bore you guys. Just tell me to stop posting more pens. Here's my Parker collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these are ballpoint pens. But I think I should stop right here. Because after this I only have several small collections and modern pens.


 
   
  Love the orange Duofold! Isn't that the model that they dropped out of an airplane in advertisements?


----------



## dvw

Yes, I think so. It is one of the most distintive pen The only problem with pen like this is they never see any real use. I have never really used it other than testing it when I finished restoration. I am looking for another one as a backup. My focus is 45 and 75 because that's what I've been using since high school.
   
  BTW, someone just bought the Eversharp Skyline product line. He's introducing new Skyline models this summer that include carbon fiber body and flex nibs. Prices supposedly ranges from $135 to $300. I think they're also replacing the lever fill with piston fill.


----------



## attika89

Quote:  





> BTW, someone just bought the Eversharp Skyline product line. He's introducing new Skyline models this summer that include carbon fiber body and flex nibs. Prices supposedly ranges from $135 to $300. I think they're also replacing the lever fill with piston fill.


 
  OMG! I really need to keep my eyes on those than! Thanks for the information!


----------



## Tsujigiri

Yes, that's quite an interesting development. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





dvw said:


> Here's my Sheaffer collection.
> 
> 
> 
> The four solid gold pen on the right are Stratowriter. They all came with a cap originally because of the ink leak. I can only find one with cap. The metal body are also very soft. So they all have dent on them except one. Unfortunately the near mint pen has an engraved name on it. I had lost interest in collecting Sheaffer because it's very difficult to restore. To me the fun part of collecting pen is restoring the pen as well as learning the history of the pen,


 
  Nice Targas


----------



## dvw

Thanks. I like Targa's inlaid nibs. I like the triumph nib even more. Sheaffer really have some very interesting pens. Other than nibs, they have some great fill systems like the vacuum fill, snorkel and touch down. I am learning to work on a snorkel. Well, the more precise word should be I have a snorkel waiting for my attention.


----------



## dvw

Here's one of the new pens. This is the new Skyline C-note special.
   

   
  There's a hundred dollar bill wrapped around the barrel of the pen. They also have different color pens. I think they looked too teenager-ish.
   
  The new site: http://www.wahleversharp.com/


----------



## Silent One

When I'm cafe side, I'm already worried enough about the theft of my twin fountain pens. Me advertising a Ben Frank in public?


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





dvw said:


> Here's one of the new pens. This is the new Skyline C-note special.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Too bad most of them have only stainless steel nibs...they still look nice.


----------



## dvw

Quote: 





attika89 said:


> Too bad most of them have only stainless steel nibs...they still look nice.


 
   
  Supposedly you can custom order the nib. I'm not sure how it work. According to what I read on their site, most of the nibs are semi-flex. But they have some awful color. Anyone care for a red nib or a black nib?
   
  Quote: 





silent one said:


> When I'm cafe side, I'm already worried enough about the theft of my twin fountain pens. Me advertising a Ben Frank in public?


 
   
  That's why they have this Wall Street sign in the ad. It's for the big shot that want love to flash their wad.


----------



## Silent One




----------



## Podster

Yet another collection that can't hold a candle to Tsujigiri's but alas I like nice pens (and a couple pencil's) too, this is a very inexpensive paltry collection to say the least


----------



## Silent One

Everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 starts from somewhere, so nice start!


----------



## Tsujigiri

Agreed! Owning and using any fine pens at all is a rarity now, display them with pride.


----------



## Silent One

While I only own two - twin Pilot Metal Falcons - I use both everyday. Writing as if I'm falling in love... all over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




again.


----------



## FatmanSize48

New pen-fi member reporting in with a Waterman Exception in blue. I've never owned or used a fountain pen--so far, I'm quite satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## Silent One

And we'd be satisfied with a pix! Welcome to Pen-fi...


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> New pen-fi member reporting in with a Waterman Exception in blue. I've never owned or used a fountain pen--so far, I'm quite satisfied with my purchase.


 
   
  Welcome, rich guy!


----------



## FatmanSize48

I'll have pics up as soon as I pick my camera back up from the shop. And who are you calling rich


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> And who are you calling rich


 
  You my friend. The Exception has an exceptional price too


----------



## proton007

Hmm...Yama Budo or Tsukushi...
  Any suggestions?


----------



## proton007

Ok. Tsukushi it is.  Yama Budo is too pink for me.


----------



## FatmanSize48

Isn't the best way to choose a pen just to feel its balance and write a few lines? That's all I based my purchase on.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> Isn't the best way to choose a pen just to feel its balance and write a few lines? That's all I based my purchase on.


 
   





 I believe we are in discussion about ink colours...


----------



## FatmanSize48

My apologies. If you a few posts back you'll see I am very new to "Pen-fi" and have no idea what I am talking about.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> My apologies. If you a few posts back you'll see I am very new to "Pen-fi" and have no idea what I am talking about.


 
   





 Ur fine, no apology necessary. I remember your debut and thought it helpful to suggest inks - and I'll add paper too - get discussed here as well as pens/pencils. Honestly, if I didn't recognize Proton007's penchant for fine Japanese ink, I would have thought the reference was to pens, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I also recognized their names, so...


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Honestly, if I didn't recognize Proton007's penchant for fine Japanese ink, I would have thought the reference was to pens, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, not really penchant. Its just that I like good ink, and the Pilot inks are very well made. They don't dry out in the pen as quickly as some other inks do, so I plan to use them for some of my vintage pens. 
   
  I also have a bottle of Lamy Blue Black, and a Pelikan 4001 Brilliant Black. These I use in everyday pens.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Well, not really penchant. Its just that I like good ink, and the Pilot inks are very well made. They don't dry out in the pen as quickly as some other inks do, so I plan to use them for some of my vintage pens.
> 
> I also have a bottle of Lamy Blue Black, and a Pelikan 4001 Brilliant Black. These I use in everyday pens.


 
   
  Me? I'm drawn to aesthetics. And really admire the Japanese aesthetic - here, the Pilot Iroshizuku doesn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




disappoint.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Me? I'm drawn to aesthetics. And really admire the Japanese aesthetic - here, the Pilot Iroshizuku doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah. I saw someone selling empty Iroshizuku bottles.
   
  Also, the Japanese have brought in more designs in Fountain pens than any other manufacturers. Some were improvement on others, some were completely original.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Yeah. I saw someone selling empty Iroshizuku bottles.
> 
> Also, the Japanese have brought in more designs in Fountain pens than any other manufacturers. Some were improvement on others, some were completely original.


 
   
  When My bottles become empty, they're a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keeper. Well... unless I decide to re-purpose them.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> When My bottles become empty, they're a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  What do you do with them?  They can't hold a lot of fluid....


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> What do you do with them?  They can't hold a lot of fluid....


 
   
  Nuthin' yet, as I haven't emptied either of the three bottles. It's something I look forward to... will think of something.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Nuthin' yet, as I haven't emptied either of the three bottles. It's something I look forward to... will think of something.


 
  Most people i see are using them to store their own mixes, or store other inks.


----------



## FatmanSize48

What do you guys think of Private Reserve ink? I understand it is "value" ink, but their Midnight Blues didn't seem so bad.


----------



## Silent One

Have not tried it. But, I certainly would if I were at a Stationary store.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> What do you guys think of Private Reserve ink? I understand it is "value" ink, but their Midnight Blues didn't seem so bad.


 
  I haven't tried them yet, but the Ebony Blue is on my list to try (next to about 20 other...). Many people like their inks. The DC Supershow Blue is kind if interesting as well.
  _
   
  I'm having fun with Parker Penman Sapphire and Rohrer & Klingner Scabiosa these days.


----------



## proton007

Private reserve ink has some serious issues according to Richard Binder. 
  He suggests to stay away from Private Reserve and Noodlers inks: 
   
    


> *CAUTION*
> For many years, I’ve tried not to say anything negative about particular inks, but I am now convinced that there are several problems that can be traced to the use of Private Reserve or Noodler’s inks. Among these problems are flow issues and clogging, mold, staining, and actual destruction of pens.
> 
> Along with certain other “boutique” inks, these two brands are more prone to clog than more conventional inks because of the heavy dye load they use to produce their deeply saturated colors. Also, some Private Reserve inks behave just like phthalocyanine- and quinacridone-based watercolor paints, which use pigments for their color and are more likely to produce clogs than saturated dye-based inks.
> ...


----------



## IcedTea

I love iroshizuku. Yea, they're really expensive, but they work so well! (I used to think all inks were the same, but there actually are differences between then)
   
  I only have a few pens anyways, so I don't really switch colors all that often.
   
  btw, pelikan ink is actually a bit drier than others, just something I noticed when I bought a bottle of the amber color.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





icedtea said:


> I love iroshizuku. Yea, they're really expensive, but they work so well! (I used to think all inks were the same, but there actually are differences between then)
> 
> I only have a few pens anyways, so I don't really switch colors all that often.
> 
> btw, pelikan ink is actually a bit drier than others, just something I noticed when I bought a bottle of the amber color.


 
   
  Which Pelikan ink have you used? There's the 4001 and the Edelstein.
  Its the same with Pilot. They have the 'Ink' and Iroshizoku. 
   
  They all seem to have high/low priced versions.


----------



## Silent One

_Y-e-a-h . . . I think I'll be sticking with my Iroshizuku inks!_


----------



## IcedTea

I got the edelstein line. Its the 2012 color of the year lol


----------



## Tsujigiri

I use Private Reserve DC Supershow Blue as my go-to blue ink. I haven't had any problems with it, and since I don't take very comprehensive notes ink often sits in my pens for months. The DCSS is a great color; it displays lots of beautiful tones of blue so that it manages to be vibrant without being visually fatiguing.
   
  As for Noodlers, I've tried Eel Green and Tiananmen Red. Neither of these inks have given me problems either. I don't use the red in piston fillers or demonstrators since red ink generally stains, but I have used the Eel green and had no staining issues. Furthermore, the green did not strike me as particularly dry (especially compared to Pelikan/Cross ink). I use it in my Montblanc 149 because I can't take the pen apart to apply silicon grease like I can with my Pelikans or Pilot Custom 823.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





icedtea said:


> I got the edelstein line. Its the 2012 color of the year lol


 
   
  Oh..ok. I don't have any experience with that.
  But generally with drier inks you need to use pens that have a slightly higher flow, i.e. pens that lay down a wetter line.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> _Y-e-a-h . . . I think I'll be sticking with my Iroshizuku inks!_


 
   
  I know you use the Falcons with a pilot converter, so staining isn't that big an issue. However, just use caution, the Yama Budo is a bit clingy from what I've read, needs some proper flushing.
   
  Demonstrators or piston fillers can really have issues if an ink stains. Vintage pens were made of celluloid/hard rubber, and alkaline inks can react with them sometimes, so one needs to be careful.


----------



## Silent One

I flush every 4-6 weeks and use both pens with regularity. No incidents to report... yet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also really love the fact that the converter is huge - holds lots of ink! I use to refill my Lamy every time I turned around.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> I flush every 4-6 weeks and use both pens with regularity. No incidents to report... yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, the newer pens wouldn't have that much of an issue.
  Which converter do you use?


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Well, the newer pens wouldn't have that much of an issue.
> Which converter do you use?


 
   
  True. Some here are dealing with vintage. The Falcon Metal uses the CON-70 which is slightly larger than the resin version of the Falcon.


----------



## FatmanSize48

I had no idea about the Private Reserve inks. Wow. I'll probably just use the rest of my remaining ink anyway--what inks do you guys suggest? I'm looking for a slightly drier ink.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> True. Some here are dealing with vintage.


 
   
  Yours truly is one of them.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





fatmansize48 said:


> I had no idea about the Private Reserve inks. Wow. I'll probably just use the rest of my remaining ink anyway--what inks do you guys suggest? I'm looking for a slightly drier ink.


 
   
  Well, generally for inks, use ones from pen manufacturers, they're definitely safer.
   
  I think someone here said Pelikan is dry.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Yours truly is one of them.


 
   
  At some point, perhaps the end of the year, I'm going to try another pen purchase. Maybe same line or another make/model. But I absolutely adore my Metal Falcons.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> At some point, perhaps the end of the year, I'm going to try another pen purchase. Maybe same line or another make/model. But I absolutely adore my Metal Falcons.


 
   
  Sure. From what I've experienced, there are plenty of brilliant pens in the vintage market. Some are known for their design, others were just good in every respect.
  I've started collecting vintage pens recently, and its hard to believe they're 30-50+ years old.


----------



## FatmanSize48

proton007 said:


> Well, generally for inks, use ones from pen manufacturers, they're definitely safer.
> 
> I think someone here said Pelikan is dry.


I'm already running low on the Private Reserve, so I'll be trying out the Pelikan soon enough. Thanks!


----------



## pero

A search for 'tombow' doesn't yield the 414 so here it is:
   
  The Tombow Zoom 414 - reddot design award winner, packing a pencil and your choice of 2 additional styluses in a solid thin frame. 
   
  https://tombowusa.com/office/detail/56010
   
  It's complete bliss if you think switching between black and red ink with ease could improve your quality of life. 
   
  Only complaint is that Tombow somehow oops'd the manual for such a sophisticated tool.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





pero said:


> A search for 'tombow' doesn't yield the 414 so here it is:
> 
> The Tombow Zoom 414 - reddot design award winner, packing a pencil and your choice of 2 additional styluses in a solid thin frame.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I thought its just another of those ball point/pencil combination pens...is something special about it?


----------



## Silent One

Not my tea.


----------



## IcedTea

Tombow makes decent quality erasers don't they? 
   
  I don't really use mechanical pencils anymore, but I only have experiences with magic rub. 
   
  I should really start sketching again...


----------



## Ra97oR

MONO are awesome.


----------



## brim71

Wow, been a while since I've checked in here, some nice new purchases being shown!
   
  I went to the DC Pen Show this weekend, anybody else here attend?  It was my first experience at the DC show (had just attended the Philly and Baltimore shows the past few years) and I was a bit over-whelmed at first!  There were 200+ tables and the place was pretty packed.  I probably could have spent all weekend there, but was a bit limited in time, which probably ended up being a blessing as I would have likely run out of money if I stayed any longer!
   
  I did pick up two pens that have been on my list for a while, a burgundy Sheaffer PFM V, and a 50's era green striped Pelikan 140s.  I also picked up some ink (Iroshizuki Tsukushi) and a smaller travel case.
   

   
  This is my 4th PFM, but my first V and also my first burgundy, so I'm pretty happy with it.  The PFMs are my absolute favorite pens to write with!  This is also my first vintage Pelikan and I spent quite a while talking to Rick Propas about them.  This one has a great EF, semi-flex nib on it.


----------



## Silent One

Nice ink!


----------



## FatmanSize48

How much did you end up getting that ink for? I'd assume you were able to get a significant discount at the trade show.


----------



## Tsujigiri

In my experience new stuff isn't discounted much at pen shows. But if you're looking for something rare or vintage, they're a great place to look.
   
  For Iroshizuku ink it's probably cheapest to try and get some from Japan if  you know someone who's going there or are going there yourself. The last time I went I picked up some bottles for the equivalent of about $15 each.


----------



## FatmanSize48

$15 each!? I have some relatives who live in Japan...


----------



## Tsujigiri

i believe retail was slightly higher, but there are some art stores there that will give you a bit of a discount resulting in that price. Definitely makes them a stellar value considering the work that goes into the bottle and the beautiful, understated colors. I wonder if J Herbins are similarly priced in France....


----------



## brim71

Yep, Tsujigiri's right, no real discount.  I think it was $27-28.  Somehow it's easier to pay that when you can see the nice bottle in person, rather than just a picture online


----------



## Silent One

Who doesn't like seduction?


----------



## proton007

Wow.
  I really want to visit a pen show, but there's none nearby. So unfair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh, and regarding the ink, you can get it for as low as $15 if you know the right places to look.


----------



## brhfl

I've paid the seemingly exorbitant prices for the... 5? 6? bottles of Iroshizuku that I have. Totally... worth it. They may well each be my favorite ink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BGRoberts

I see the Iroshizuku ink for just over $22 on Amazon today.
  Not bad?
   
http://www.amazon.com/Iroshizuku-Fountain-Tsuki-Yo-Moonlight-69205/dp/B003MVIYZM


----------



## brhfl

Quote: 





bgroberts said:


> I see the Iroshizuku ink for just over $22 on Amazon today.
> Not bad?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Iroshizuku-Fountain-Tsuki-Yo-Moonlight-69205/dp/B003MVIYZM


 
  Not bad, indeed! Some are a bit higher - Yama-budo is ~$24. But, Yama-budo is worth far more than $24 in my opinion, a seductive color with a mysterious sheen about it. Looking over some of my other favorites in there (read as: ruing that all the pens I have with me at work currently have Edelstein in them), I do realize that some of the more fascinating and wonderful Iroshizuku inks are not necessarily the most practical. Kiri-same is, in my opinion, the color of sadness. Of longing. It's an incredibly emotive color, but not something you want to use to sign a memo. Chiku-rin is the perfect simulacrum of matcha, and fills me with the warmth of sipping tea on a spring day. I could go on, but my point is that these inks are all very evocative, in my opinion, and while they may not all be daily drivers, I think they've done well in creating some truly special colors.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





brhfl said:


> Not bad, indeed! Some are a bit higher - Yama-budo is ~$24. But, Yama-budo is worth far more than $24 in my opinion, a seductive color with a mysterious sheen about it. Looking over some of my other favorites in there (read as: ruing that all the pens I have with me at work currently have Edelstein in them), I do realize that some of the more fascinating and wonderful Iroshizuku inks are not necessarily the most practical. Kiri-same is, in my opinion, the color of sadness. Of longing. It's an incredibly emotive color, but not something you want to use to sign a memo. Chiku-rin is the perfect simulacrum of matcha, and fills me with the warmth of sipping tea on a spring day.* I could go on, but my point is that these inks are all very evocative, in my opinion, and while they may not all be daily drivers, I think they've done well in creating some truly special colors.*


 




   
  The only line of ink I own, so far...


----------



## brhfl

Quote: 





silent one said:


> The only line of ink I own, so far...


 
  Dang, good for you!


----------



## proton007

I generally order them from Japan, as low as $10.
   
  There's a huge difference in the prices of Pilot/Namiki if you order from Japan vs buying them from other countries. Also, some models and nib options are only available in Japan.
   
  If anyone's interested, PM me, I'll pass the link(s) to you.
   
   
  Disclaimer: Not affiliated to any sites/vendors.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





brhfl said:


> Not bad, indeed! Some are a bit higher - Yama-budo is ~$24. But, Yama-budo is worth far more than $24 in my opinion, a seductive color with a mysterious sheen about it. Looking over some of my other favorites in there (read as: ruing that all the pens I have with me at work currently have Edelstein in them), I do realize that some of the more fascinating and wonderful Iroshizuku inks are not necessarily the most practical. Kiri-same is, in my opinion, the color of sadness. Of longing. It's an incredibly emotive color, but not something you want to use to sign a memo. Chiku-rin is the perfect simulacrum of matcha, and fills me with the warmth of sipping tea on a spring day. I could go on, but my point is that these inks are all very evocative, in my opinion, and while they may not all be daily drivers, I think they've done well in creating some truly special colors.


 

 Yama-Budo is my favorite as well. Out of all their offerings, that's the color you definitely can't get elsewhere.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Yama-Budo is my favorite as well. Out of all their offerings, that's the color you definitely can't get elsewhere.


 
   
  There are a few Iroshizuku you can't get in other brands.
   
  Ku Jaku.
  Syo Ro
  Tsuki Yo


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> I generally order them from Japan, as low as $10.
> 
> There's a huge difference in the prices of Pilot/Namiki if you order from Japan vs buying them from other countries. Also, some models and nib options are only available in Japan.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Are you speaking of Iroshizuku inks being shipped from Japan? What would savings look like for a bottle versus Stateside? Thanks. I'm obviously interested, so just "hit" me on the other side when time permits.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> There are a few Iroshizuku you can't get in other brands.
> 
> Ku Jaku.
> Syo Ro
> Tsuki Yo


 

 True, but you can get stuff that's close enough that a casual observer wouldn't see much of a difference. But that's the thing about Iroshizuku inks; they really play a game of subtlety with their color choices. I think they've managed to beat J. Herbin at their own game in that respect.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> True, but you can get stuff that's close enough that a casual observer wouldn't see much of a difference. But that's the thing about Iroshizuku inks; they really play a game of subtlety with their color choices. I think they've managed to beat J. Herbin at their own game in that respect.


 
   
  Well, there will be certain likeness in colors, beyond a point they can only be compared side by side. Noodlers for instance has a lot more shades.
   
  However, I like Iroshizuku because (a) Their bottle design is awesome. and (b) I trust their inks more than the boutique ink makers.


----------



## Silent One

Pretty? I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pretty!


----------



## proton007

^^
  Nice
   
  I think the Pelikan Edelstein bottles also look nice:


----------



## brhfl

Quote:


proton007 said:


> Well, there will be certain likeness in colors, beyond a point they can only be compared side by side. Noodlers for instance has a lot more shades.
> 
> However, I like Iroshizuku because (a) Their bottle design is awesome. and (b) I trust their inks more than the boutique ink makers.


 
   
  Point b is a good one. I have some of the more exotic Noodlers inks, which don't always flow the best, can be tricky to flush out, etc. Then I use a handful of Edelstein inks as well, safer colors and safer as far as pen compatibility. Iroshizuku tend to be the best of both worlds - gorgeous, unique colors that never give me grief.
   
  I would say that Black Swan in Australian Roses and Yama-budo are my favorite purples, and they certainly have their similarities. Yet nothing else I know of matches the depth of Yama-budo with its sheen. 
   
  Quote:   


proton007 said:


> I think the Pelikan Edelstein bottles also look nice:


 
   
  Those bottles are very nice, and Edelstein amber is a _gorgeous _color.


----------



## proton007

brhfl said:


> Point b is a good one. I have some of the more exotic Noodlers inks, which don't always flow the best, can be tricky to flush out, etc. Then I use a handful of Edelstein inks as well, safer colors and safer as far as pen compatibility. Iroshizuku tend to be the best of both worlds - gorgeous, unique colors that never give me grief.
> 
> I would say that Black Swan in Australian Roses and Yama-budo are my favorite purples, and they certainly have their similarities. Yet nothing else I know of matches the depth of Yama-budo with its sheen.
> 
> ...




The black swan ink looks pretty thick from the swab sample. Does it flow well?
Yama budo seems to be everyone's favorite, but I find it too eye popping for my taste.


----------



## brhfl

BSiAR is a bit on the thick side. Gives me no trouble in Pelikans (which run far too wet and broad for me, but I love them anyhow), but doesn't always do so hot in my Pilot/Namikis.
   
  Yama-budo is quite bright on absorbent paper like cheap copy/multipurpose paper. On something like Rhodia/Clairfontaine it does have far more of an opportunity to build up a bit of a shade, and starts deepening considerably.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





brhfl said:


> BSiAR is a bit on the thick side. Gives me no trouble in Pelikans (which run far too wet and broad for me, but I love them anyhow), but doesn't always do so hot in my Pilot/Namikis.
> 
> Yama-budo is quite bright on absorbent paper like cheap copy/multipurpose paper. On something like Rhodia/Clairfontaine it does have far more of an opportunity to build up a bit of a shade, and starts deepening considerably.


 
   
  Another problem is the screen color. The same ink looks different on my calibrated ips monitor vs the cheap lcd monitors used in laptops. Totally different shading.
   
  This made me wonder, Iroshizuku doesn't have any red-black-ish shades. Maybe because they go for delicate shading?


----------



## proton007

The Iroshizuku Syo-Ro is on the way!


----------



## Silent One

Yum-o!


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Yum-o!


 
   
  The funniest thing happened. I got an email from the seller stating that the mention of 'ink' on the package had prompted the customs to request an MSDS for the 'ink'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I didn't even know there's an MSDS for ink !  
  Anyhow, Pilot will send the MSDS to the seller and then he'll pass it on to the customs, then the package will be cleared.
   
  Usually the ink is never mentioned on the package, now I know why.


----------



## Tsujigiri

At least you didn't order that one Japanese sepia ink that costs $70 a bottle and is made from real squid ink. I'll bet customs would have a field day with that one...


----------



## Silent One

Likely, it'd ship one year and be cleared the next...


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> At least you didn't order that one Japanese sepia ink that costs $70 a bottle and is made from real squid ink. I'll bet customs would have a field day with that one...


 
   
  There'd be no MSDS, unless they know what're the constituents of squid ink....field day indeed.
   
   
  EDIT: Just saw the Hakase Squid Ink thread on FPN. Its a lovely shade indeed, and permanent too. Here's the site http://fp-hakase.com/products/, they seem to be using all real stuff, the tortoise is real tortoise shell, not celluloid imitation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Not to mention, the prices are unreal.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





silent one said:


> Likely, it'd ship one year and be cleared the next...


 
   
  Yeah, I think the ink would have to be sent to the lab first.


----------



## jay-w

The pen purchases have calmed down a bit but the inks are on the rise.
   
  Waiting for the arrival of a bottle Iroshizuku Asa-Gao which is my standard blue. Also have a bottle of Sailor Kobe Arima Amber on the way. I might get the Pelikan Edelstein Amber to go with it.
   
  I'm thinking of getting Iroshizuku Yama-budo or Private Reserve Chocolat. I already own a bottle of Private Reserve Ebony Purple and have never had a problem with it. Richard Binder is very well respected in the fountain pen community but so far no problems for me with PR inks.
   
  I found some of the Noodler's can be a bit troublesome but not pen destroyingly so. I haven't tried the infamous Baystate Blue. 
   
  I suspect most manufacturers will have some great inks and some mediocre ones.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





jay-w said:


> The pen purchases have calmed down a bit but the inks are on the rise.
> 
> Waiting for the arrival of a bottle Iroshizuku Asa-Gao which is my standard blue. Also have a bottle of Sailor Kobe Arima Amber on the way. I might get the Pelikan Edelstein Amber to go with it.
> 
> ...


 

 Same here, I haven't bought a new pen in a long time. Prices have come up quite a ways recently; I remember when I got my Montblanc 149 a few years back the list price was $585, and I got from an AD for $465. Now the list is about $1k for the same pen, and the other pens I got have increased in price as well (My Pelikan m100 was $315 shipped new when I got it around the same time). Oh well, there are always good deals in vintage pens...


----------



## proton007

tsujigiri said:


> Same here, I haven't bought a new pen in a long time. Prices have come up quite a ways recently; I remember when I got my Montblanc 149 a few years back the list price was $585, and I got from an AD for $465. Now the list is about $1k for the same pen, and the other pens I got have increased in price as well (My Pelikan m100 was $315 shipped new when I got it around the same time). Oh well, there are always good deals in vintage pens...


 
  
 After buying a few new pens, I'm mostly sticking to vintage now.
  
 Seems the designs of new pens have changed a lot, they're meant for ball point users. Nibs are hard, tipping is ball like.
 I'd recently bought a new M400, and the nib is totally useless. Its marked as an 'F' but writes more like a wet and wide M.
  
 I stuck a vintage 400 nib in it, the difference is night and day. Not to mention vintage pens are cheaper.
  
 The only consistent brand I've used thus far is Pilot/Namiki. The nibs are well tuned.


----------



## Tsujigiri

proton007 said:


> After buying a few new pens, I'm mostly sticking to vintage now.
> 
> Seems the designs of new pens have changed a lot, they're meant for ball point users. Nibs are hard, tipping is ball like.
> I'd recently bought a new M400, and the nib is totally useless. Its marked as an 'F' but writes more like a wet and wide M.
> ...


 
 That has more to do with fountain pens becoming a luxury. Before they were the only option out there, so manufacturers made thinner nibs so customers could save ink and paper. Now people want bold wet strokes from their fountain pens, so every modern pen maker makes nibs one size larger than they used to (modern medium = vintage bold). The exception is Asian pen makers; they still make their nibs to the vintage standard because Asian alphabets are so complicated that finer nibs are necessary. Like you, I've found that the Japanese manufacturers have the best quality control, but I would rate Pilot/Namiki behind Platinum and Sailor. I've had some minor issues with Pilots and they never feel quite as refined as Sailor, my personal favorite for nibs.
  
 The loss of flexible nibbed pens really is unfortunate, though. I guess few people write in copperplate now. There's always the dip pen option for that, and it's pretty easy to get large amounts of NOS vintage nibs for low prices. I got about 150 nibs (mostly Esterbrook) for under $25 a while back. Found a 70's Montblanc inkwell for $80 at an antique store to go with them and now I should be set for life.


----------



## proton007

tsujigiri said:


> That has more to do with fountain pens becoming a luxury. Before they were the only option out there, so manufacturers made thinner nibs so customers could save ink and paper. Now people want bold wet strokes from their fountain pens, so every modern pen maker makes nibs one size larger than they used to (modern medium = vintage bold). The exception is Asian pen makers; they still make their nibs to the vintage standard because Asian alphabets are so complicated that finer nibs are necessary. Like you, I've found that the Japanese manufacturers have the best quality control, but I would rate Pilot/Namiki behind Platinum and Sailor. I've had some minor issues with Pilots and they never feel quite as refined as Sailor, my personal favorite for nibs.


 
   
 Well, either that, or people don't remember how well vintage FPs can write, compared to the ink gushers of today.
  
 I would like to try Sailor, so far I only have their steel nibs (Industrial Revolution, Classic F-55) and they're pretty good pens for the price.  The only thing stopping me from getting their premium pens is the nib selection. They only offer the standard sizes (not counting the Naginata nibs, they're too expensive), unlike the variety on the Pilot 742/3.
  
 How soft is the standard 14k nib? 
  
  
 Quote:


tsujigiri said:


> The loss of flexible nibbed pens really is unfortunate, though. I guess few people write in copperplate now. There's always the dip pen option for that, and it's pretty easy to get large amounts of NOS vintage nibs for low prices. I got about 150 nibs (mostly Esterbrook) for under $25 a while back. Found a 70's Montblanc inkwell for $80 at an antique store to go with them and now I should be set for life.


 
  
 True that, but I think semi-flex pens are a good choice for daily use. Something like a Elabo, or an FA, or vintage Waterman/Pelikans are good enough for daily use.
 Copperplate is definitely the high point of the dip pen era, but its not a script that can be used for everyday writing.


----------



## Tsujigiri

The standard Sailor nibs are pretty firm, but I like the tactile feedback of the nib. It has enough tooth to give a good amount of control, but is still smooth enough to write freely. Also, the feeds are very well designed; I've never had them run dry no matter how fast I write. Pelikan actually has some spring in their nibs, especially the large ones. The flow is heavy, though.
  
 I'm inclined to agree with you that vintage offers some of the most exciting pieces for the price. There's a little more work involved in finding a good specimen and fixing it up, but materials like ebonite and celluloid or features like integrated filling and flexible nibs that you don't see as often on modern pens make vintage pens all the more appealing.


----------



## proton007

tsujigiri said:


> The standard Sailor nibs are pretty firm, but I like the tactile feedback of the nib. It has enough tooth to give a good amount of control, but is still smooth enough to write freely. Also, the feeds are very well designed; I've never had them run dry no matter how fast I write. Pelikan actually has some spring in their nibs, especially the large ones. The flow is heavy, though.
> 
> I'm inclined to agree with you that vintage offers some of the most exciting pieces for the price. There's a little more work involved in finding a good specimen and fixing it up, but materials like ebonite and celluloid or features like integrated filling and flexible nibs that you don't see as often on modern pens make vintage pens all the more appealing.


 
  
 I've heard praises about the Sailor nibs everywhere, and now I'm interested in one...soon. I think the 1911 Large in Medium-Fine should be perfect. After my experience with modern Pelikan, its off my list. Only pre '97 Pelikans for me.
  
 Totally agree on the point about vintage pens. I consider the 1950-60s to be the height of FP ingenuity, this was the time when FPs were mainstream, and had not been decimated by ball points yet.


----------



## proton007

Tsujigiri,
  
 Is there any difference in the Sailor 14k/21k nibs? The 1911 seems to have both of them...


----------



## Tsujigiri

proton007 said:


> Tsujigiri,
> 
> Is there any difference in the Sailor 14k/21k nibs? The 1911 seems to have both of them...


 
 In feel? No. The larger versions of their pens use the 21k nibs and the smaller ones use the 14k nibs, but there is no functional difference between them other than size.
  
 On a side note, there is no functional reason to put more than 14k of gold in a pen nib; anything more than that is just for bragging rights and value as jewelry. A 14k nib is perfectly sufficient for resisting corrosion, and is actually better than higher carat counts for flexible nibs because it is less likely to be "sprung," or permanently deformed when pressing on it. Making a nib with a very high carat count is more difficult because a higher purity of gold is naturally softer, and needs to be strengthened somehow. So you could say that the 21k Sailor nibs are impressive for that, since they do have more gold than the typical 14k or 18k pens.


----------



## nikp

tsujigiri said:


> In feel? No. The larger versions of their pens use the 21k nibs and the smaller ones use the 14k nibs, but there is no functional difference between them other than size.
> 
> On a side note, there is no functional reason to put more than 14k of gold in a pen nib; anything more than that is just for bragging rights and value as jewelry. A 14k nib is perfectly sufficient for resisting corrosion, and is actually better than higher carat counts for flexible nibs because it is less likely to be "sprung," or permanently deformed when pressing on it. Making a nib with a very high carat count is more difficult because a higher purity of gold is naturally softer, and needs to be strengthened somehow. So you could say that the 21k Sailor nibs are impressive for that, since they do have more gold than the typical 14k or 18k pens.


 
  
 A 18K nib feels a lot softer than a 14K one IMO and I can't imagine what 21K nib would feel like. This is Montblanc though so I couldn't speak for Japanese pens although the consensus in fountain pen communities is that every Japanese nib (with the exception of nibs deliberately designed to be flexible) writes like a nail regardless of gold content.


----------



## proton007

tsujigiri said:


> In feel? No. The larger versions of their pens use the 21k nibs and the smaller ones use the 14k nibs, but there is no functional difference between them other than size.
> 
> On a side note, there is no functional reason to put more than 14k of gold in a pen nib; anything more than that is just for bragging rights and value as jewelry. A 14k nib is perfectly sufficient for resisting corrosion, and is actually better than higher carat counts for flexible nibs because it is less likely to be "sprung," or permanently deformed when pressing on it. Making a nib with a very high carat count is more difficult because a higher purity of gold is naturally softer, and needs to be strengthened somehow. So you could say that the 21k Sailor nibs are impressive for that, since they do have more gold than the typical 14k or 18k pens.


 
  
 I concur.
 In my experience, the 14K nibs are better because they can be made flexible. Sailor has a lot of confusing models, the 1911 has a 21K nib, the 1911M has a 14K but is smaller...so now I'm wondering what to go for.


----------



## linuxid10t

I'm thinking of picking a 1911M off of Engeika pretty soon.  There is certainly a mystique around Sailor pens (kind of in the same way with Stax.)  I really wish they had cheaper distribution in North America.  The markups to buy domestically are incredible.


----------



## jay-w

I love the look of the Sailor Pro Gear Imperial Black edition. Unfortunately it just seems too small for my hands. Maybe I'll just get it and learn to post the cap which is something I don't ever do.


----------



## proton007

Sailor pro gear isn't my cup of tea. I find the shape is too discontinuous, the curvatures don't seem to match.
  
 I've heard good things about the nib, and was considering getting one, but I've had my share of troubles with stiff nibs. I'm alright with stiff steel nibs on my cheaper pens, but I'm looking for a bit of feel and spring in gold nibs. I have a couple of cheaper Sailors, but I'd stick with Pilot for Gold nibs, unless someone can convince me otherwise.
  
 PS: I'm not implying that steel nibs are stiff, and gold nibs are soft/springy. It depends on the nib construction. However, most cheap pens carry steel nibs, and are usually stiff.


----------



## jay-w

I think with the cap on it does look a little unbalanced but uncapped I think it's quite smooth. There isn't a big step down like there is with a lot of pens. Of course the matte black finish and the dark nib and trim colouring really appeal to me. 

My latest purchase to arrive is the Pilot Vanishing Point in matte black trim with a medium nib. I was undecisive about this pen for a long time because of the clip placement. I love it though, the convenience has made it my most used pen now.


----------



## proton007

jay-w said:


> I think with the cap on it does look a little unbalanced but uncapped I think it's quite smooth. There isn't a big step down like there is with a lot of pens. Of course the matte black finish and the dark nib and trim colouring really appeal to me.
> 
> My latest purchase to arrive is the Pilot Vanishing Point in matte black trim with a medium nib. I was undecisive about this pen for a long time because of the clip placement. I love it though, the convenience has made it my most used pen now.


 
  
 As they say, either you like the VP or dislike it. There's rarely a middle.
  
 I fall in the latter category. I like the Lamy Dialog 3 more than the VP.


----------



## linuxid10t

proton007 said:


> As they say, either you like the VP or dislike it. There's rarely a middle.
> 
> I fall in the latter category. I like the Lamy Dialog 3 more than the VP.


 
  
 I think that it is rather cool that when you extend the nib on the Lamy Dialog 3 that it sucks in the clip.  I know I'd hate to use a vanishing point due to that darn clip.  I'd be nice though if it was nib down with a Sharpie like sealing system.
  
 On an unrelated topic, I ordered a Sailor 1911M in Ivory and gold from Engeika.  Can't wait until it comes in.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sailor-Pearl-White-Golden-Trim-14kt-MEDIUM-nib-Stylish-Business-F-P-/171054136750?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d39efdae
 Meanwhile, I need to find a white pimp suit and a purple and black leopard print top hat...


----------



## proton007

linuxid10t said:


> I think that it is rather cool that when you extend the nib on the Lamy Dialog 3 that it sucks in the clip.  I know I'd hate to use a vanishing point due to that darn clip.  I'd be nice though if it was nib down with a Sharpie like sealing system.
> 
> On an unrelated topic, I ordered a Sailor 1911M in Ivory and gold from Engeika.  Can't wait until it comes in.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sailor-Pearl-White-Golden-Trim-14kt-MEDIUM-nib-Stylish-Business-F-P-/171054136750?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d39efdae
> Meanwhile, I need to find a white pimp suit and a purple and black leopard print top hat...


 
  
 Thats a unique color. A welcome change from the usual blacks and burgundys.
  
 I'm eager to hear your impressions of the pen.


----------



## MuZI

Don't tell me this thread died.


----------



## proton007

Its alive and well, just that this is a minority thread...


----------



## Silent One

Kind a seasonal it seems. No need to worry, no need to fret, some of us still write correspondences (letters, cards & notecards) by hand. No better time than autumn to warm this thread back up!


----------



## Tangster

One of these will be winging it's way to me from Germany later this week.


----------



## proton007

^^
Interesting. Is it a new model? Looks like an older one.


----------



## Tangster

It's a 2nd gen 600 model. Quite happy with the price I got it for too. If I can find them for reasonable prices I'll probably try and grab the matching pencil and ballpoint. Maybe even the original run rotring Newton(the one that looks like the 600 sans knurling).


----------



## proton007

Nice.
I like Rotrings design. Very functional as well as futuristic.


----------



## Randall DZM

Gave my girlfriend this vintage fountain pen for our one year anniversary. Not sure on brand, but it was a pen inherited from my mother and has a old style eyedropper fill mechanism. I myself have a couple of entry level Pelikan pens (M800) and a mid tier Parker pen and some unknown brand pens which were given to me by my mother. I've never had an issue with Private Reserve or Noodlers in any of my pens and have used Iroshizuku stuff...but it's fairly pricey so I tend to stick to mont blanc and private reserve as my go to brands for daily use colors. I do have Noodlers Apache Sunset and love it!


----------



## Podster

tangster said:


> One of these will be winging it's way to me from Germany later this week.


 
 Nice Tangster, love the simplicity of German engineering


----------



## Silent One

Today's pix capped a pleasing lunch hour...


----------



## proton007

randall dzm said:


> I've never had an issue with Private Reserve or Noodlers in any of my pens and have used Iroshizuku stuff...but it's fairly pricey so I tend to stick to mont blanc and private reserve as my go to brands for daily use colors. I do have Noodlers Apache Sunset and love it!


 
  
 Well, thing is, once an issue occurs, it takes a while before people can start trusting the brand. Highly saturated inks are mostly danger if not cared for properly (flushing etc).
 There was an old 400 I purchased recently. Not sure what ink was in it, but it was so saturated it took me twice as long to get it cleaned up.
 Ultimately I had to disassemble the pen completely to clean it properly.
  


randall dzm said:


> Gave my girlfriend this vintage fountain pen for our one year anniversary. Not sure on brand, but it was a pen inherited from my mother and has a old style eyedropper fill mechanism. I myself have a couple of *entry level Pelikan pens (M800)* and a mid tier Parker pen and some unknown brand pens which were given to me by my mother. I've never had an issue with Private Reserve or Noodlers in any of my pens and have used Iroshizuku stuff...but it's fairly pricey so I tend to stick to mont blanc and private reserve as my go to brands for daily use colors. I do have Noodlers Apache Sunset and love it!


 
  
 I'd say your entry level is rather....high.


----------



## Tangster

Entry level Pelikan M800. Haha. I wish I had the kind of money that meant I could call that an entry level pen.  Nice collection Randall.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Lol I like how the m800 is entry level but Iroshizuku ink is too pricey. Those Pelikans are a great value, though. I almost didn't consider the company's upstream offerings after having owned the m200, but let me tell you the m1000 and m200 are worlds apart in feel. I slightly prefer my m1000 to my similar Montblanc 149, even, although I have no regrets in buying either.


----------



## Randall DZM

Thanks! woah I typed that too fast oops :/... haha I meant I have a couple entry level Pelikan pens as well as a M800. Definitely, not entry level haha. I love the M800 though. It's a pen I use almost daily


----------



## Tangster

One of these days I'll buy a Pelikan. Maybe start off with the M200 demonstrator...damn if that isn't a pretty pen.


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> One of these days I'll buy a Pelikan. Maybe start off with the M200 demonstrator...damn if that isn't a pretty pen.


 
  
 If buying new, the M200 is one pen I'd recommend. The nib feel is pretty good, and has a bit of springiness.  However, the M4/6/800 have awful nibs.
  
 There are three distinct eras in Pelikan history. The 1940-60s Pelikan 140/400/N/NNs, the 1987-1997 Souverans (M400/600/800) and the 1997- Present Souverans.
  
 The nib design and feel has changed throughout these eras. In my experience, the old 400 has the best nib (sharp obliques, stub broads, almost flex) , followed by the 400N/NNs (sharp obliques, stub broads, semi-flex).
  
 The Souverans of 87-97 also have good nibs (not as sharp, but soft nibs, and they have the 18k options)
  
 The 97 onward models have nibs that are too stiff and blob like. I'd purchased an M400 recently, and ended up selling it.


----------



## Tsujigiri

tangster said:


> One of these days I'll buy a Pelikan. Maybe start off with the M200 demonstrator...damn if that isn't a pretty pen.


 

 I'm quite happy with mine! I got one of the ones from a few years back that was clear with silver trim. I understand that they've released new special editions now.
  
  
 On a side note, I just noticed in a catalog that Pilot has released a pen called the Justus with 14k nib that has adjustable flexibility. Any chance someone here has one?


----------



## proton007

tsujigiri said:


> On a side note, I just noticed in a catalog that Pilot has released a pen called the Justus with 14k nib that has adjustable flexibility. Any chance someone here has one?


 
  
 The Justus has been around for a while. I think there are many reviews on FPN. I for one wasn't really intrigued, because the price is too high for a pen that won't do much.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Oh really? Haha I'm way out of the loop on these things.


----------



## proton007

tsujigiri said:


> Oh really? Haha I'm way out of the loop on these things.


 
  
 I've seen your posts on FPN, maybe you haven't logged in a while.
  
 The Justus is supposed to be adjustable, but the variation isn't much.  It seems its meant more for the Japanese script, so the flex isn't too high.
  
 I'd say a good alternative would be a vintage #5 or #7 Wahl Eversharp adjustable nib.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Lol yeah I haven't been active there in probably 5 years. I have a bunch of hobbies and corresponding forums that I rotate through. I've more or less reached my endgame with fountain pens for now so I'm devoting more attention to other hobbies until I can say the same for them.
  
 In that case I'm not as interested. I've found that even the Japanese brush pens are fairly inadequate for Japanese calligraphy; the only way to really do it is with a traditional brush.


----------



## proton007

tsujigiri said:


> Lol yeah I haven't been active there in probably 5 years. I have a bunch of hobbies and corresponding forums that I rotate through. I've more or less reached my endgame with fountain pens for now so I'm devoting more attention to other hobbies until I can say the same for them.


 
  
 I think I'm reaching the FP endgame soon. I ended my Head-Fi purchases last year, I wont be touching new stuff for a while.
  


tsujigiri said:


> In that case I'm not as interested. I've found that even the Japanese brush pens are fairly inadequate for Japanese calligraphy; the only way to really do it is with a traditional brush.


 
  
 Not sure if you know about the Pilot Falcon nib. Its not the metal falcon, but the Custom 912/742/3 with the  FA nib. It has good amount of flex, probably the most flexible nib out there in modern pens. Most reviews I've read say that the nib itself flexes a lot, but the feed is a bit conservative with ink, so you can't write too fast when flexing. Still, its a very good flex writer.
 I've placed an order, should be getting it soon.
  
 What other hobbies are you interested in?


----------



## Tsujigiri

proton007 said:


> I think I'm reaching the FP endgame soon. I ended my Head-Fi purchases last year, I wont be touching new stuff for a while.
> 
> 
> Not sure if you know about the Pilot Falcon nib. Its not the metal falcon, but the Custom 742/3 with the  FA nib. It has good amount of flex, probably the most flexible nib out there in modern pens.
> ...


 
  
 Oh yes, the one with the sexy cutouts in the side? I've seen it, but don't have one myself. I ended up using dip pens for copperplate writing. Those old nibs are in so little demand that I got over 150 NOS dip pen nibs for about $20 on eBay, mostly Esterbrooks. That FA is a fine pen to complete your collection with from what I hear, though.
  
 The other things I collect are knives, watches, sunglasses, flashlights, lighters, and of course headphones. There are a few other hobbies I dabble in a little bit, but not to the same degree as the others. Are you active in areas other than pens and headphones?


----------



## Randall DZM

I'm pretty much in the same boat as you guys. Hitting endgame in a lot of hobbies and focusing on a select few.


----------



## proton007

tsujigiri said:


> Oh yes, the one with the sexy cutouts in the side? I've seen it, but don't have one myself. I ended up using dip pens for copperplate writing. Those old nibs are in so little demand that I got over 150 NOS dip pen nibs for about $20 on eBay, mostly Esterbrooks. That FA is a fine pen to complete your collection with from what I hear, though.


 
  
 Yep, thats the one. 
 Interestingly the Japanese still make some nibs the western pen makers have abandoned long ago. For instance the Music nib with double slits, or the Waverly nib.
 For copperplate I guess there's no alternative to dip nibs. The line variation is too high. I've been practicing spencerian for a few weeks, the business hand without line variation. I got some Nikko G nibs this week, will give them a try with the traditional hand.
 Once I'm done with Spencerian and comfortable with dip nibs, I wish to learn copperplate.
  
  


> The other things I collect are knives, watches, sunglasses, flashlights, lighters, and of course headphones. There are a few other hobbies I dabble in a little bit, but not to the same degree as the others. Are you active in areas other than pens and headphones?


 
  
 Tbh, pens are the only thing I'd say I've collected so far. My choice of headphones is pretty specific, so I don't own many. I was active in PC forums when building my machine, now thats done. I'm still interested in building Gundam models, but have put a temporary stop due to space constraints. Maybe I'll also get into hobby modelling if space permits, I'm really interested in Sci-Fi spaceships.
 Also thinking of learning the violin, haven't decided on it yet.
 The rest of my interests are more intellectual (reading based) than physical.


----------



## Tangster

Ahh, I wouldn't say I've hit endgame, but certainly closing in on my budget limited game.


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> Ahh, I wouldn't say I've hit endgame, but certainly closing in on my budget limited game.


 
  
 Well, beyond a limit it becomes all about aesthetics. For me the end of the line would be a MB149 and a Pelikan M1000. Once I have these two, I'll be done for a long time.


----------



## Tangster

proton007 said:


> Well, beyond a limit it becomes all about aesthetics. For me the end of the line would be a MB149 and a Pelikan M1000. Once I have these two, I'll be done for a long time.


 
 Applies to my audio chain as well. For now, the TH600 is pretty much endgame for me in over ears and the In-ear SD3 is my current end game IEM. Still, there's always the shinies that seem alluringly out of reach, STAX and customs.


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> Applies to my audio chain as well. For now, the TH600 is pretty much endgame for me in over ears and the In-ear SD3 is my current end game IEM. Still, there's always the shinies that seem alluringly out of reach, STAX and customs.


 
  
 Well, with headphones and IEMs, I'd say aesthetics may or may not play a part, but beyond a certain point the specs reach diimishing returns.


----------



## attika89

Well, hello everyone!
 It's been a while since I last jumped in. I have to say I'm trying to keep myself away from head-fi and stay happy with my HE-400. Just keeping upgradeitis away for a little while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 EDIT: *@Tangster* Congrats to your Rotring 600! I have two, one with a gold nib grinded by Pendleton Brown. I love them!
 Get the mechanical pencil! Those are great too! One of my mechanical pencils and the ballpoint is always with me (along with a fountain pen of course!).
  
 Regarding the endgame question, I think the feeling of reaching the endgame in fountain pens would be kind of temporary for me. I would be very happy with a Pelikan M800 Tortoise for a good couple of months, but I'd be in for a hunt again soon. So many great pens out there.
 I feel thatit would be more permanent with headphones.
  
 In the last few months I've got a few pens. All used, but great!
 -Pelikan 600 black with a very flexible monotone 18k nib (400 sized pen),
 -Pelikan 400 Tortoise with an also monotone, but rigid 14k EF nib (beautiful)
 -Turcsány Ebonite with a 14k F nib. This is huge (bigger than my 146 Legrand) Hungarian button filler from sometime between WWs
 Around $100 each (the 400 was even less), so I'd call myself lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  



http://www.flickr.com/photos/sultati/


----------



## Tangster

attika89 said:


> Well, hello everyone!
> It's been a while since I last jumped in. I have to say I'm trying to keep myself away from head-fi and stay happy with my HE-400. Just keeping upgradeitis away for a little while.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Drool.
 Great collection there. I can't believe you got all of those for ~$100 each!


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> Great collection there. I can't believe you got all of those for ~$100 each!


 
  
 Thats what I tell most people when they ask about a pen I'm using. No pen of mine is beyond $100, most are less than $20, just so that they don't go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 I guess most people's understanding of the value of a pen ends at 'free' or $1.


----------



## Tsujigiri

proton007 said:


> Well, beyond a limit it becomes all about aesthetics. For me the end of the line would be a MB149 and a Pelikan M1000. Once I have these two, I'll be done for a long time.


 

 Lol that's what happened to me. I was fortunate that I was buying these pens about 9 years ago, though, the prices have increased significantly since then. My m1000 was $315 new and my 149 was $465 through an AD. The local MB boutique commented that that was a pretty low price for the pen even then when I brought it in to have the nib swapped.


----------



## proton007

tsujigiri said:


> Lol that's what happened to me. I was fortunate that I was buying these pens about 9 years ago, though, the prices have increased significantly since then. My m1000 was $315 new and my 149 was $465 through an AD. The local MB boutique commented that that was a pretty low price for the pen even then when I brought it in to have the nib swapped.




Thats pretty low indeed.
The MB can be purchased for around 400 used, because there are so many of them. The older ones with ebonite feed and 14c nibs go for more.
The M1000 however is hard to find used. I was also surprised that there's no blue striped version of the M1000.


----------



## proton007

proton007 said:


> Well, beyond a limit it becomes all about aesthetics. For me the end of the line would be a MB149 and a Pelikan M1000. Once I have these two, I'll be done for a long time.


 
  
 Oh.
 I forgot to add the Pilot Custom 745. Its the Pilot Flagship.


----------



## Tangster

It arrived! Here's some terrible test writing(I have no fine motor control when I wake up).


----------



## Tsujigiri

Very nice! A fountain pen to survive the zombie apocalypse for sure.


----------



## Silent One

The Tangster comes through!


----------



## attika89

tangster said:


> It arrived! Here's some terrible test writing(I have no fine motor control when I wake up).


 

 Yaaay! Cool!


----------



## MuZI

Using my green Esterbrook today.


----------



## jay-w

I had the TWSBI 580 cleaned and put away but I miss it so it's going back into rotation. I'm thinking of trying Iroshizuku Shin-kai again. It might look better with the 1.1 stub as it was a little washed out with my finer nibs.


----------



## Silent One

jay-w, that's a beautiful contrast of technology in your pix.


----------



## mechgamer123

Guess I'll jump in here too.
 I bought a Lamy Safari about two months ago, then lost it (first pen I've lost in years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I "upgraded" to a Lamy Al-Star with a silver body and fine tip. Really regretting not getting an extra fine tip though, because my math class (the only one I take physical notes in) requires me to write smaller than the capabilities of a Lamy fine nib. And I think the limited edition black one would've looked cooler too.
 I also bought a Pilot Petit1 for general use, but the clip broke off, so that's pretty useless now.
 I've been using the fountain pen that came with my bottle of Noodler's ink for a while, it's their dropper model. The only problem is that after leaving the cap off for a minute or two, it takes a while to get the ink back up and running again, and I'm a bit sketched out on not having a cartridge in a pen I carry around with me every day...
 So, suggestions on what to try next? I'm trying to keep it as cheap as possible since I'm a poor college student.
  
 I was looking at getting a black Al-star with an extra fine tip, or the Vista. The Al-star is on the top of my budget though.
 I also thought I might try this if it's available locally at Kinokuniya: http://www.jetpens.com/Pilot-Penmanship-Fountain-Pen-with-Ergo-Grip-Extra-Fine-Nib-Black-Body/pd/4007


----------



## jay-w

silent one said:


> jay-w, that's a beautiful contrast of technology in your pix.


 
  
 Thanks. I was too lazy to get out the dslr so just took a quick pic. Old and new tech definitely have a place in my daily life.
   
 Quote:


mechgamer123 said:


> Guess I'll jump in here too.
> I bought a Lamy Safari about two months ago, then lost it (first pen I've lost in years
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 mechgamer123 why don't you just buy an EF lamy nib? I have almost all of them it's one of the best things about Lamy that you can swap them out easily.


----------



## mechgamer123

jay-w said:


> mechgamer123 why don't you just buy an EF lamy nib? I have almost all of them it's one of the best things about Lamy that you can swap them out easily.


 
 Because at $15, it's not that much cheaper than just buying another pen, and then that way I would have two pens for a few bucks more. That was my reasoning...


----------



## MuZI

Got my Hero 616 pens today. At $4 shipped each they are amazing. I think people are too harsh on them.


----------



## proton007

muzi said:


> Got my Hero 616 pens today. At $4 shipped each they are amazing. I think people are too harsh on them.


 
  
 Well, if evaluated as a standalone pen, they're great value for $4. The quality however, varies, and the nib will wear out pretty quickly, which is offset by the disposabilit; you can just get another one.
  
 If seen as a Hero pen among so many other pens available,  they're nothing more than a cheap Parker 51 imitation. They've copied every single detail, right down to the clip, and just stopped shy of branding it as 'Parker' rather than 'Hero'.


----------



## Tsujigiri

mechgamer123 said:


> Guess I'll jump in here too.
> I bought a Lamy Safari about two months ago, then lost it (first pen I've lost in years
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What ink are you using? Some are faster than others and less likely to have flow problems. Noodler's has both faster and slower inks. For black, my go-to is Aurora's black ink. It's fast, dark, and not extreme enough to harm the pen.


----------



## Tangster

If you don't need black, I quite like Diamane Prussian blue, which flows really well. Aurora blue is a fast flowing ink too.


----------



## mechgamer123

tsujigiri said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I'll jump in here too.
> ...


 
 In the lamy? I'm using the blue ink cartridge that came with the pen...
 I am using Noodler's heart of darkness in my Noodler's dropper pen though.
  
 Glad to see you're still around the forums once in a while!


----------



## Tsujigiri

tangster said:


> If you don't need black, I quite like Diamane Prussian blue, which flows really well. Aurora blue is a fast flowing ink too.


 
  
 I do have and quite like that ink as well. Diamine is underrated overall, IMO. But keep in mind that Prussian blue is actually gray; some people don't know this beforehand and are disappointed when they get it.
  


mechgamer123 said:


> In the lamy? I'm using the blue ink cartridge that came with the pen...
> I am using Noodler's heart of darkness in my Noodler's dropper pen though.
> 
> Glad to see you're still around the forums once in a while!


 
  
 Ah Lamy blue should be the same ink as Montblanc blue IIRC. Yeah, I haven't been spending as much time here lately,  but I do plan to stick around. I see you've changed your avatar, congrats again on UW!


----------



## mechgamer123

tsujigiri said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > In the lamy? I'm using the blue ink cartridge that came with the pen...
> ...


 
 Haha, thanks! You still need to come up to Seattle sometime 
 What are your recommendations for a cheap and really fine tipped fountain pen?


----------



## Tsujigiri

For sure! I have an aunt and cousin who live there, so it's not too unlikely that I'll be around there sometime. I'll be sure to let you know if I'm up there. For the really fine nibs, it would have to be Japanese for a modern one. I think Pilot has a few cheaper models that are good. For a better bang for the buck but a little more hassle, you might want to go vintage. The vintage nib scale is the same as the Japanese one, so an old Western fine nib is finer than a typical modern Western extra fine. Some really good value vintage pens that come in very fine nibs are the Esterbrooks, the Eversharp Skyline, and the 70's pocket pens from Sailor, Pilot, and Platinum.


----------



## Tangster

tsujigiri said:


> I do have and quite like that ink as well. Diamine is underrated overall, IMO. But keep in mind that Prussian blue is actually gray; some people don't know this beforehand and are disappointed when they get it.


 
 It's more of a steely blue imo. Diamine being UK based so it's pretty easy for me to get it, probably more of a pain if you have to get it shipped over the atlantic. By UK based...they're literally in the same city as me, 7miles away from where I am now.


----------



## mechgamer123

tsujigiri said:


> For sure! I have an aunt and cousin who live there, so it's not too unlikely that I'll be around there sometime. I'll be sure to let you know if I'm up there. For the really fine nibs, it would have to be Japanese for a modern one. I think Pilot has a few cheaper models that are good. For a better bang for the buck but a little more hassle, you might want to go vintage. The vintage nib scale is the same as the Japanese one, so an old Western fine nib is finer than a typical modern Western extra fine. Some really good value vintage pens that come in very fine nibs are the Esterbrooks, the Eversharp Skyline, and the 70's pocket pens from Sailor, Pilot, and Platinum.


 
 Sweet! Too bad there's a really high chance that whenever you have time off to come up to see those relatives, I'll also have time off and be back at home. Oh well, lol
 How hard would it be to find an affordable and working vintage pen on eBay? Sounds like a bit of a daunting task to me to be honest.


----------



## Tsujigiri

It shouldn't be too hard, although ideally you'd be able to handle it yourself in person. There are pen shows, antique stores, and swap meets for that. Just be sure that the nib and feed are in good condition as those are the most likely to be damaged. You will want to soak your pen in water with some dishwashing detergent or ammonia to break up any dried ink. And if it's the Esterbrook or Eversharp, you may need to replace the sac, which isn't too hard. They sell replacement sacs in various sizes, and you can secure them in place with shellac (if you can't find any sold in small quantities I should have a bag around here and I can mail you a few chips). The Esterbrooks have steel nibs that are interchangeable; the Eversharps come in 14k gold nibs, and the pocket pens can be gold or steel. It should be fairly easy to find working models with gold nibs for under $40, though. I got 4 Japanese pens with gold nibs for under $40 combined when I went to a Japanese swap meet (they're not quite as cheap outside the country).


----------



## linuxid10t

tangster said:


> It arrived! Here's some terrible test writing(I have no fine motor control when I wake up).


 
 ...  Saw on reddit...


----------



## proton007

mechgamer123 said:


> How hard would it be to find an affordable and working vintage pen on eBay? Sounds like a bit of a daunting task to me to be honest.


 
  
 Thing is, there's no point in buying a vintage pen unless you get something special.
  
 Most buy vintage pens due to:
 (a) The nib
 (b) Looks and materials like ebonite/celluloid with designs that aren't made anymore.
 (c) Heritage.  Pens like the Parker 51.
  
 Ebay can be risky when it comes to vintage pens, some may not turn out to be what you expect. It goes both ways.
  
 If you're not a collector, and just looking for a well restored or NOS vintage like the Parker 45/51/61 and Sheaffer Triumph/Balance, you can take a look at Peytonstreetpens. The prices are alright, they also have new old stock for some pens, and they do a good job of restoring them before selling.
  
 EDIT: For a new pen, you can also get the Pilot Metropolitan. Its under $20, well balanced, with the usual good quality Pilot nib.


----------



## Tsujigiri

I'd have to disagree. Vintage pens offer a great value compared to modern ones, even if they're not particularly special. Most do offer features that are special today like celluloid or ebonite bodies and lever filling, but even not counting that you'd be hard pressed to find a modern fountain pen with a solid gold nib for anywhere near the prices vintage ones go for.


----------



## proton007

tsujigiri said:


> I'd have to disagree. Vintage pens offer a great value compared to modern ones, even if they're not particularly special. Most do offer features that are special today like celluloid or ebonite bodies and lever filling, but even not counting that you'd be hard pressed to find a modern fountain pen with a solid gold nib for anywhere near the prices vintage ones go for.


 
  
 Yes, but then it depends what you mean by value. If you just count the nib material, the amount of gold in a nib isn't worth much.
  
 If the pen is to be used, the writing experience matters, and vintage pens that provide a good writing experience aren't cheap. You can easily see that in the price vintage flex nibs go for.
 If for collection, however, its alright.


----------



## linuxid10t

tsujigiri said:


> I'd have to disagree. Vintage pens offer a great value compared to modern ones, even if they're not particularly special. Most do offer features that are special today like celluloid or ebonite bodies and lever filling, but even not counting that you'd be hard pressed to find a modern fountain pen with a solid gold nib for anywhere near the prices vintage ones go for.


 
 Yes and no.  There are Japanese pens with solid gold nibs for less than $60 imported.  Gold nibs on western pens are far more expensive than they should be.  The amount of money that a gold nib is worth in gold is a few dollars, not the hundreds of dollars premiums that is put on them.


----------



## Tsujigiri

linuxid10t said:


> Yes and no.  There are Japanese pens with solid gold nibs for less than $60 imported.  Gold nibs on western pens are far more expensive than they should be.  The amount of money that a gold nib is worth in gold is a few dollars, not the hundreds of dollars premiums that is put on them.


 

 You're not looking in the right places then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I got an Eversharp Skyline with a 14k nib for $35 at a pen show, and an Eversharp Round Doric at an antique store for $50. Keep in mind that these are full-sized nibs, not the small hooded ones that you might usually find at the lower price range. The Japanese pocket pens are even cheaper, I have 4 working ones with gold nibs that I got for about $10 each at a swap meet.


----------



## mechgamer123

So, I visited out University's bookstore today to look at fountain pens. Turns out all the fountain pens they sold that were "affordable" by my standards either didn't come in a fine/extra fine nib or they were out of them...
 They did have Lamy replacement nibs for $13 though, which seems fair. I might end up getting an EF nib for now once they're back in stock, and then just look at what shows up on Black Friday. *Assuming there are Black Friday sales on pens*


----------



## Tsujigiri

It seems like Cross pens are heavily represented at university bookstores. I've had a couple, and I don't think they'd be what you're looking for. Have you considered Chinese pens from Hero? The quality obviously isn't as good as the Japanese pens, but they do use a similar size scale. And they're significantly cheaper. So you might have to buy a few to get one that works really well, but you'll end up not spending much. That being said, don't devote a lot of money to their pen lottery. I got the first gold nib pen they released and it didn't work well.


----------



## mechgamer123

tsujigiri said:


> It seems like Cross pens are heavily represented at university bookstores. I've had a couple, and I don't think they'd be what you're looking for. Have you considered Chinese pens from Hero? The quality obviously isn't as good as the Japanese pens, but they do use a similar size scale. And they're significantly cheaper. So you might have to buy a few to get one that works really well, but you'll end up not spending much. That being said, don't devote a lot of money to their pen lottery. I got the first gold nib pen they released and it didn't work well.


 
 Yeah, they had a lot of Cross pens on display. The lady didn't even show any of them to me, so she must've known they were outta my price range.
 I'll probably look into them a bit more in the future. Bowei ordered one a few days ago, so when he gets his in I'll see how he likes it and go from there.


----------



## proton007

mechgamer123 said:


> Yeah, they had a lot of Cross pens on display. The lady didn't even show any of them to me, so she must've known they were outta my price range.
> I'll probably look into them a bit more in the future. Bowei ordered one a few days ago, so when he gets his in I'll see how he likes it and go from there.


 
  
 Do you have a particular budget in mind?
  
  
 A lot of students also prefer the Pilot Vanishing Point. It can be found used for under $100.


----------



## mechgamer123

proton007 said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they had a lot of Cross pens on display. The lady didn't even show any of them to me, so she must've known they were outta my price range.
> ...


 
 Less than $30, preferably.


----------



## proton007

mechgamer123 said:


> Less than $30, preferably.


 
  
 And you're looking for new or used?
  
 Also, it'll be nice if you can tell which pens you've used in the past to get a better idea for others to help.


----------



## mechgamer123

proton007 said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Less than $30, preferably.
> ...


 
 Used would be fine, providing it's possible to find within the price bracket outlined.
  
 My first post here should do a good job explaining my situation:
  


mechgamer123 said:


> Guess I'll jump in here too.
> I bought a Lamy Safari about two months ago, then lost it (first pen I've lost in years
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## attika89

mechgamer123 said:


>


 
 What do you think about the Pilot Metropolitan?
 It is a metal pen for $15 from Goulet pens for example, and it comes with a converter.
 It's medium nib should write about as fine as a Lamy F or EF


----------



## proton007

mechgamer123 said:


> Used would be fine, providing it's possible to find within the price bracket outlined.
> 
> My first post here should do a good job explaining my situation:


 
  
 Ok, based on your info, there are a few options I can suggest around the $30 mark, as of now on eBay:
 - Parker 45
 - Sheaffer Imperial/Snorkel
 - Parker 21
 - Esterbrook
 - Eversharp Skyline
  
 Some may be used, but if you're lucky you can find them NOS.


----------



## nikp

proton007 said:


> Ok, based on your info, there are a few options I can suggest around the $30 mark, as of now on eBay:
> - Parker 45
> - Sheaffer Imperial/Snorkel
> - Parker 21
> ...


 
  
 Or get a nice Pilot 78g in fine or extra fine. The pens mentioned above rarely have fine/extra-fine nibs - mechgamer's preference.


----------



## proton007

nikp said:


> Or get a nice Pilot 78g in fine or extra fine. The pens mentioned above rarely have fine/extra-fine nibs - mechgamer's preference.


 
  
 Funny I've never heard of the 78g, until now. And it looks like a very good option for beginners, but I'm not sure if it compares to the Lamys.


----------



## attika89

proton007 said:


> Funny I've never heard of the 78g, until now. And it looks like a very good option for beginners, but I'm not sure if it compares to the Lamys.


 

 It has the same nib as the Prera for example. The plastic might be lesser quality of course.


----------



## proton007

attika89 said:


> It has the same nib as the Prera for example. The plastic might be lesser quality of course.


 
  
 Yes, only gold plated.
  
 The plastic is not exactly high end, and the weight too isn't much.
  
 Thats why I think the Cocoon/Metropolitan may be a better choice at a slight premium. Its a full sized pen (14.8 cm closed), and the brass body has a nice balance to it.


----------



## attika89

proton007 said:


> Yes, only gold plated.
> 
> The plastic is not exactly high end, and the weight too isn't much.
> 
> Thats why I think the Cocoon/Metropolitan may be a better choice at a slight premium. Its a full sized pen (14.8 cm closed), and the brass body has a nice balance to it.


 
  
 Yes, that is the reason why I've suggested the Metropolitan earlier too.


----------



## Tangster

What about the Platinum Plasir? Metal and plastic body, comes in a fine(0.3) nib and really cheap. Or a Platinum Preppy. So cheap it's almost a crime, but same as the Plasir except it's a plastic body.


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> What about the Platinum Plasir? Metal and plastic body, comes in a fine(0.3) nib and really cheap. Or a Platinum Preppy. So cheap it's almost a crime, but same as the Plasir except it's a plastic body.


 
  
 I think with the converter its more expensive than the Metropolitan.


----------



## mechgamer123

attika89 said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 Wow, for a medium nib that's awfully fine!
 I will go test drive one at the university bookstore when I get some free time and report back.


tangster said:


> What about the Platinum Plasir? Metal and plastic body, comes in a fine(0.3) nib and really cheap. Or a Platinum Preppy. So cheap it's almost a crime, but same as the Plasir except it's a plastic body.


 
 I'll look into the plasir. I think the pen that came with the noodler's ink bottle is actually a platinum preppy with a 0.3 nib. If you leave the cap off for more than a minute or so, it takes a bit of effort to get the ink flowing again, which I would like to avoid if at all possible.
  


nikp said:


> proton007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, based on your info, there are a few options I can suggest around the $30 mark, as of now on eBay:
> ...


 
 Thanks for the recommendations guys!
 I'm not sure if extra fine will be my "preference" per se for all my writing in general, but for some things like my math class, it's necessary.


----------



## Silent One

Quality of paper will matter... _quickly. _


----------



## nikp

@mechgamer Why use a fountain pen instead of a ballpoint? It's much more convenient to carry through college and cost effective too not to mention the risk of work being wiped out by a water spill. I know the arguments of a fountain pen vs a ballpoint. In fact, I used to write with the fountain pen exclusively but today ballpoints has come a long way. They don't require a lot of pressure and are very reliable (Eg/ Papermate Inkjoy).
  
 If you wish to get a fountain pen, I would suggest saving up and buy the pen of your dreams otherwise you will keep on buying fountain pens until you reach the holy grail - it's a painfully expensive process. 
  
 ps. I don't believe you're a "poor college student" from the looks of your audio gear.


----------



## proton007

nikp said:


> @mechgamer Why use a fountain pen instead of a ballpoint? It's much more convenient to carry through college and cost effective too not to mention the risk of work being wiped out by a water spill. I know the arguments of a fountain pen vs a ballpoint. In fact, I used to write with the fountain pen exclusively but today ballpoints has come a long way. They don't require a lot of pressure and are very reliable (Eg/ Papermate Inkjoy).


 
  
 Well, there are several options as such, rollerballs are also good.
  
  


nikp said:


> ps. I don't believe you're a "poor college student" from the looks of your audio gear.


 
  
 I guess now we know what made him poor!


----------



## mechgamer123

proton007 said:


> nikp said:
> 
> 
> > ps. I don't believe you're a "poor college student" from the looks of your audio gear.
> ...


 
 Hehehe, pretty much.
  


nikp said:


> @mechgamer Why use a fountain pen instead of a ballpoint? It's much more convenient to carry through college and cost effective too not to mention the risk of work being wiped out by a water spill. I know the arguments of a fountain pen vs a ballpoint. In fact, I used to write with the fountain pen exclusively but today ballpoints has come a long way. They don't require a lot of pressure and are very reliable (Eg/ Papermate Inkjoy).
> 
> If you wish to get a fountain pen, I would suggest saving up and buy the pen of your dreams otherwise you will keep on buying fountain pens until you reach the holy grail - it's a painfully expensive process.
> 
> ps. I don't believe you're a "poor college student" from the looks of your audio gear.


 
 Very good point, I probably should just go with a ballpoint. A lot of the ones I've had over the years require more force to write though, which is annoying. I'll probably just end up doing that and using fountain pens to write other stuff.
 I haven't even started looking in the "dream" category though. I don't even want to be tempted by anything more expensive... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I didn't buy any of that gear while I was in college, or at least that's my excuse.


----------



## proton007

mechgamer123 said:


> Hehehe, pretty much.
> 
> Very good point, I probably should just go with a ballpoint. A lot of the ones I've had over the years require more force to write though, which is annoying. I'll probably just end up doing that and using fountain pens to write other stuff.
> I haven't even started looking in the "dream" category though. I don't even want to be tempted by anything more expensive... :confused_face:
> ...




You've never used Pilot g-tec ? Or the hitec-v5? I found them pretty good. The g-tec is one of the finest points you can find in rollerballs.
They don't mark the paper like a ball point does, and have liquid ink.
I used them a lot in high school.


----------



## Tangster

While I remember, here's another comparison between the Lamy M, EF and a Preppy 0.3, Also, some Diamine inks. 

  

  


proton007 said:


> I think with the converter its more expensive than the Metropolitan.


 
 I'd probably cheapskate out and use a syringe to refill the cartridge.


----------



## Tsujigiri

FWIW, I've used fountain pens almost exclusively since the beginning of high school and have found that it's turned out well for me. After getting used to the feel of a fountain pen, I no longer think that ballpoints are really convenient. They make good backups, though. Most rollerballs aren't as good because they dry up more easily, but if you get a rollerball that can accept Pilot G2 refills those are a little better on that front.


----------



## DanW

If you're looking for a good smooth ballpoint, check out the Uni Jetstream pens at JetPens.com. They are my daily pens (including one of their multipens).


----------



## Silent One

I like JetPens, their selection and C/S!


----------



## mechgamer123

I actually went to the Kinokuniya bookstore in Seattle yesterday and looked at their pens. After seeing only $50+ fountain pens, I looked at the roller balls and settled on the jetstream. It definitely seems like a nice rollerball pen, and the .5mm tip is really small, like I was looking for.


----------



## proton007

mechgamer123 said:


> I actually went to the Kinokuniya bookstore in Seattle yesterday and looked at their pens. After seeing only $50+ fountain pens, I looked at the roller balls and settled on the jetstream. It definitely seems like a nice rollerball pen, and the .5mm tip is really small, like I was looking for.


 
  
 Kinokuniya is overpriced. I only go there because they stock a lot of items that cannot be found in smaller stores.
  
 However, you didn't spot the Pilot Varsity or Platinum Preppy? They're pretty cheap.


----------



## mechgamer123

proton007 said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually went to the Kinokuniya bookstore in Seattle yesterday and looked at their pens. After seeing only $50+ fountain pens, I looked at the roller balls and settled on the jetstream. It definitely seems like a nice rollerball pen, and the .5mm tip is really small, like I was looking for.
> ...


 
 Yeah, but this pen cost me $3.25 plus tax, or $.75 more than Jetpens. If I would've ordered it online though, it would've cost me $9.50 by the time I added on shipping.
  
 They didn't have a Pilot Varsity, and I believe I've been using the same nib as the .3mm Platinum Preppy in my Noodler's ink dropper pen.


----------



## proton007

mechgamer123 said:


> Yeah, but this pen cost me $3.25 plus tax, or $.75 more than Jetpens. If I would've ordered it online though, it would've cost me $9.50 by the time I added on shipping.
> 
> They didn't have a Pilot Varsity, and I believe I've been using the same nib as the .3mm Platinum Preppy in my Noodler's ink dropper pen.


 
  
 The Jetstream isn't worthy of ordering online, its a pretty cheap pen to justify the shipping etc.
  
 The Kinokuniya here is rather pricy. I've ordered books from Amazon that cost less even with shipping included.  Lamy is the only option in the mid range, beyond that is the Pilot Prera.


----------



## mechgamer123

proton007 said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but this pen cost me $3.25 plus tax, or $.75 more than Jetpens. If I would've ordered it online though, it would've cost me $9.50 by the time I added on shipping.
> ...


 
 I can't disagree with you that Kinokuniya is overpriced, but it's a place where I can go and try out stuff before I buy it and all that jazz.
 For American books, sure. But for some Japanese books I've looked at, Kinokuniya was actually cheaper than amazon.co.jp, assuming you were only ordering one...
  
 Back to the topic of pens, I think I'll hold off on any more purchases for now and see what Black Friday brings.


----------



## Tsujigiri

If there's a Book Off in your area, you can check that out for a cheaper option than Kinokuniya. They deal with used books and CD's and other Japanese media, although a lot of the stuff there seems new. As for Japanese pens and things, it seems like the Japanese don't really want anyone else to have their best stuff. Distribution outside of Japan for their domestic products is pretty much always more expensive than just walking into a store and buying it at full retail in Japan. I'm not sure why they do this, but they seem to have this mentality about a lot of things. The most accurate wristwatch in world, for instance, is a domestic product that they refuse to sell to foreigners. They even make you register a Japanese address to send it in for service.


----------



## mechgamer123

tsujigiri said:


> If there's a Book Off in your area, you can check that out for a cheaper option than Kinokuniya. They deal with used books and CD's and other Japanese media, although a lot of the stuff there seems new. As for Japanese pens and things, it seems like the Japanese don't really want anyone else to have their best stuff. Distribution outside of Japan for their domestic products is pretty much always more expensive than just walking into a store and buying it at full retail in Japan. I'm not sure why they do this, but they seem to have this mentality about a lot of things. The most accurate wristwatch in world, for instance, is a domestic product that they refuse to sell to foreigners. They even make you register a Japanese address to send it in for service.


 
 Grr, why do you Californians get all the cool stuff? T.T
 Looks like all the Book Offs I see are in Cali, NY, and Hawaii.
  
 Wow, sounds kind of like the story behind Stax. Comparing the retail price in Japan -> USD to buying them outright from an American dealer, even after the price drops, there's still almost a 50% margin on some items...


----------



## Silent One

Thanks for the tip, Tsujigiri! Had never heard of 'Book Off' before, sounds like a very interesting place. Best of all, I tend to pass some three locations all the the time... will stop by this week and have a look!


----------



## brim71

Thought I'd share a picture or two of the latest pen purchase.  I was lucky enough to snag a Sheaffer PFM III in gray recently and it arrived yesterday.  Hard to get the color right in a picture, but this is as close as I could get:
  

  
 Sheaffer only produced the PFM line from 1959 - 1968 (with only the III and V living past 1963), with the gray color being made only one of those years (allegedly), which makes it rare in the _already_ fairly rare PFM world.  As boring as gray sounds, it's a stunning color actually.  They don't come up for sale very often, so I'm excited!
  
 I've collected PFM's for a little over a year now and am only missing a IV.  Here are some of the highlights:


----------



## Ra97oR

I used to use Hi-Tec C 0.4mm exclusively, I now have a fountain pen just as fine to go with it. A Hi-Tec C with a good titanium body is just awesome, both in feel and how it writes.


----------



## proton007

I used to hold Lamy Safari/Al-Star in high regard, but it seems cheaper pens are made to write on cheaper paper.
I was writing with the Safari today on a pretty high quality paper. The nib was too smooth, no feedback. Suddenly it would go into slide mode; it would just slip on the paper...
Maybe the EF point will be better.


----------



## brhfl

proton007 said:


> I used to hold Lamy Safari/Al-Star in high regard, but it seems cheaper pens are made to write on cheaper paper.
> I was writing with the Safari today on a pretty high quality paper. The nib was too smooth, no feedback. Suddenly it would go into slide mode; it would just slip on the paper...
> Maybe the EF point will be better.


 
 That's really more a point of preference… Some like a buttery smooth experience while others prefer a bit of tactile feedback. Finer nibs do tend to be more tactile. Wetter inks make for a slipperier ride as well. Not all premium paper is the nearly-glossy experience of, say, CF either… Laid paper will give pretty much any ink in any nib a bit of the ol' touch.


----------



## Tangster

proton007 said:


> I used to hold Lamy Safari/Al-Star in high regard, but it seems cheaper pens are made to write on cheaper paper.
> I was writing with the Safari today on a pretty high quality paper. The nib was too smooth, no feedback. Suddenly it would go into slide mode; it would just slip on the paper...
> Maybe the EF point will be better.


 
 The EF nib is very smooth on rhodia, though it does give more feedback on cheaper notepaper and printer paper. Personally I'm in the buttery smooth, no feedback and slightly wet camp, aside from the badly angled section grip, the Lamy Safari EF is a fantastic pen for me, only thing I would like is a bit more flex to the nib. I might have to get a Namiki Falcon Fine...


----------



## Silent One

Yes, Falcon Fine...


----------



## bowei006

@ Fountain Pen people

  

  

  
 Anyway. So I submerge my nub and full tip into the ink to draw up ink into my converter. There is still some space left between the top of the 'plugner' and the ink level. Is this normal?
  
 Next, I need to angle my nub in a way sometimes to get the ink to flow. Is this normal?
  
 Do I need to ever touch the plunger again once I've filled it? Say push it in a bit to push more ink through or never touch it until I need to refill again?
  
 I find that I can't write 'upright' and need to angle my nub. Does this have any ramifications.
  
 I find that it works well with script and other 'flowing' writting but is hard at math when you constantly pick the nub up from the paper to start somewhere else.
  
 Any tips?
  
 This is the Jinhao X750 ($5) with the Parker Quink($7.5) for those wondering.


----------



## proton007

bowei006 said:


> @ Fountain Pen people
> 
> Anyway. So I submerge my nub and full tip into the ink to draw up ink into my converter. There is still some space left between the top of the 'plugner' and the ink level. Is this normal?
> *Yes. There's some space left, but if you do a fill-drain-fill cycle, you should be able to fill it completely.*
> ...


 
  
*This is the correct way to hold a FP, the pen is held at an angle of 40-50 degrees from the paper :*
  

  
*The Nib contacts the paper flat:*

  
  
*This is the wrong way!!* *There'll be no ink flow :*

  
  
*You cannot rotate a FP like you can with the ballpen/pencil. *
  
*Here's the full link of the (very good) page where I took these pictures from: *http://www.jetpens.com/blog/how-to-write-with-a-fountain-pen/pt/271


----------



## bowei006

Thank you very much, I got the basics but I guess its time for me to learn my own style!
  
 I've seen some caligraphy pens have their nib spit apart to create the wide style. Can mind do that?


----------



## Tsujigiri

Bowei, is this your first fountain pen? If so, congratulations.
  
 About the calligraphy pens; there are two types: italic and copperplate. An italic nib is wide and chisel shaped, and the variation in stroke width is determined by the directions you move the nib in and the angle you hold it at. A copperplate nib is flexible, so the stroke width is determined by pressure applied to the nib. So any italic or gothic hands you see will be done with an italic nib, and flowy cursive hands are done with a copperplate nib. Copperplate is much more difficult to do well.
  
 You can tell just by looking if a pen is italic or not, but flexibility you have to feel. Very few modern pens are flexible enough for copperplate, and it wasn't extremely common even in vintage pens. Your pen won't be able to do calligraphy, but if you want to try it out the cheapest way (and actually the best way if you're really hardcore about calligraphy) would be to get a dip pen holder and a flexible dip pen nib to go with it.


----------



## bowei006

tsujigiri said:


> Bowei, is this your first fountain pen? If so, congratulations.
> 
> About the calligraphy pens; there are two types: italic and copperplate. An italic nib is wide and chisel shaped, and the variation in stroke width is determined by the directions you move the nib in and the angle you hold it at. A copperplate nib is flexible, so the stroke width is determined by pressure applied to the nib. So any italic or gothic hands you see will be done with an italic nib, and flowy cursive hands are done with a copperplate nib. Copperplate is much more difficult to do well.
> 
> You can tell just by looking if a pen is italic or not, but flexibility you have to feel. Very few modern pens are flexible enough for copperplate, and it wasn't extremely common even in vintage pens. Your pen won't be able to do calligraphy, but if you want to try it out the cheapest way (and actually the best way if you're really hardcore about calligraphy) would be to get a dip pen holder and a flexible dip pen nib to go with it.


 
 Yes it is, thanks!
  
 Oh I see, thanks!


----------



## proton007

bowei006 said:


> I've seen some caligraphy pens have their nib spit apart to create the wide style. Can mind do that?


 
  
 This is a chart of the commonly available nib styles in regular pens:

  
 You can see that the B/BB and Italic (at the end) have a flat and wide contact area. Is that what you meant?
  
 The other type is 'flexible' where the nib's tines spread on applying pressure:

  
  
 Calligraphy pens have more options.


----------



## Silent One

bowei006 said:


> tsujigiri said:
> 
> 
> > *Bowei, is this your first fountain pen? If so, congratulations.*
> ...


 
 Congrats to our resident Panda!


----------



## Tangster

About time it arrived! Welcome to the club Bowei.
  
 A fountain pen can be a little different to use if you grew up with ballpoints or fineliners. There are some fountain pens that work fine perfectly upright, however such a position is usually very scratchy as you are not using the proper contact area on the nib.
  
 If you are going to try and flex, only apply the pressure on a pulling stroke or risk ruining the nib, it also goes without saying that pressing too hard will also have the chance to ruin your nib.


----------



## bowei006

Thanks for the welcome guys, yeah, I've been testing and working with it already. It's quite nice at the moment.


----------



## Tsujigiri

proton007 said:


> This is a chart of the commonly available nib styles in regular pens:
> 
> 
> You can see that the B/BB and Italic (at the end) have a flat and wide contact area. Is that what you meant?
> ...


 
  
 Is that a 14k nib on a Safari? I've never seen one of those...


----------



## proton007

tsujigiri said:


> Is that a 14k nib on a Safari? I've never seen one of those...


 
  
 The body is that of a Safari, but the nib is from a Lamy Unic. Apparently it had a semi-flex nib.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Interesting, first I've heard of that.


----------



## proton007

tsujigiri said:


> Interesting, first I've heard of that.


 
  
 Yeah, I didn't know either. However, according to the post in which this picture was attached, the Safari's feed just can't supply the ink required for that kind of a nib.


----------



## Quartz67

Architecture pens are my favorite, they give you pinpoint precision!  Helps balance out my trainwreck handwriting.


----------



## brhfl

quartz67 said:


> Architecture pens are my favorite, they give you pinpoint precision!  Helps balance out my trainwreck handwriting.


 
  
 The photo is not what I imagined when I read that - I was expecting to see a Rapidograph-style technical pen... now _that_ would make for a fun discussion! 
  
 Side note - I bounce in and out of here periodically and don't follow the thread that intently... Anyone planning to jump on the LE wooden VP?


----------



## proton007

brhfl said:


> The photo is not what I imagined when I read that - I was expecting to see a Rapidograph-style technical pen... now _that_ would make for a fun discussion!
> 
> Side note - I bounce in and out of here periodically and don't follow the thread that intently... Anyone planning to jump on the LE wooden VP?




VPs are not my cup of tea.
I really like the Lamy Dialog 3, if it wasn't for the delayed start problem.


----------



## Tangster

Not a fan of the look of pens with shrouded nibs or retractable nibs. That and the fact it's hella expensive.


----------



## Silent One

Me......... and retractable nibs?


----------



## proton007

I'm more interested in the design of such pens than their utility. Especially when I see the nib appear when the back section is twisted..

However I've never lost a cap on a pen.


----------



## brhfl

I use my VPs far less now that I'm in a slow office setting, but I'll still carry them as an out-and-about writing pen. I don't think I would have survived college without my trusty silver one. Not my favorite pen to look at, but it's grown on me as sort of an... awkward classic. I've never lost a cap either, but the VP is great for quick access, and quick 'closure,' keep the nibs from drying out. Probably my favorite feeling nibs as well. These days I mostly use Pelikans as I don't like the inconvenience of convertors, but I really don't like how wet they write and how broad their idea of an xf is. I'm still tempted by the wooden VP though... Love the feel of wood bodies!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

proton007 said:


> I'm more interested in the design of such pens than their utility. Especially when I see the nib appear when the back section is twisted..
> 
> However I've never lost a cap on a pen.


me neither! (uses a g2)


----------



## proton007

brhfl said:


> These days I mostly use Pelikans as I don't like the inconvenience of convertors, but I really don't like how wet they write and how broad their idea of an xf is.



Try an older pelikan. The modern ones have a ball shaped point, its made to be stiff and broad.


----------



## proton007

gopanthersgo1 said:


> me neither! (uses a g2)




To me the whole exercise of twisting open a pen cap and posting it has a ritualistic feel. Its something I treasure about fps; they are the tool of an intellectual mind.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

proton007 said:


> To me the whole exercise of twisting open a pen cap and posting it has a ritualistic feel. Its something I treasure about fps; they are the tool of an intellectual mind.


sadly fountain pens are expensive, and I don't have the blow away cash.


----------



## jay-w

When I began buying fountain pens I thought the hooded nibs looked ridiculous. Now I quite like the minimal design of the pens that have them.
  
 That's part of the appeal about owning different fountain pens. You can change looks, nib grades, ink colours, filling systems to suit your mood. Much like music and audio gear.


----------



## proton007

gopanthersgo1 said:


> sadly fountain pens are expensive, and I don't have the blow away cash.



Not exactly true...They have a lot more variety and are available in all price ranges.
Yes the issue of economy of scale does affect them, but if you know where to look you can find great deals.


----------



## Tsujigiri

It looks like a lot of people here are having problems with nibs being too thick. I thought the same of some pens at first, but now I've gotten used to writing with thicker nibs and like the heavier flow. Being able to write fast and not have the ink skip is a big plus, and the bolder nibs do have a very smooth feel.
  
 Quote:


gopanthersgo1 said:


> sadly fountain pens are expensive, and I don't have the blow away cash.


 
  
 Panthers is back! Actually, fountain pens as a hobby isn't as expensive as a lot of others out there. Watches, guns, and yes, headphones, to name a few.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

proton007 said:


> Not exactly true...They have a lot more variety and are available in all price ranges.
> Yes the issue of economy of scale does affect them, but if you know where to look you can find great deals.



Yeah, I realize some are cheap, I just don't have $25 to spend on something that interests me. 



tsujigiri said:


> Panthers is back! Actually, fountain pens as a hobby isn't as expensive as a lot of others out there. Watches, guns, and yes, headphones, to name a few.


again, yeah, expensive as heck, just I have tons of shizz that interests me and I can't afford it at all.


----------



## proton007

jay-w said:


> When I began buying fountain pens I thought the hooded nibs looked ridiculous. Now I quite like the minimal design of the pens that have them.
> 
> That's part of the appeal about owning different fountain pens. You can change looks, nib grades, ink colours, filling systems to suit your mood. Much like music and audio gear.




My first fountain pen had a hooded nib, it was a cheap Hero.
I remember I was green with envy when I saw a classmate's pen with an exposed nib. I harassed my dad to get me that same pen.

Yes, FPs have a high potential for customization. The best part is that the ink doesn't get 'painted' on paper like a ball pen, its absorbed into the paper; the medium and the marker become one.
Not to mention broads, italics, stubs and obliques. There's just no alternative.


----------



## Silent One

gopanthersgo1 said:


> proton007 said:
> 
> 
> > Not exactly true...They have a lot more variety and are available in all price ranges.
> ...


 
  
 Many hobbies have a great sense of community. And usually someone will reach out and tap you upside your big head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and share. At times, it's the beginner. Other times, experienced or no, the have-nots get a little break and a little help with pursuing the hobby.
  





 _Keep your head up and watch your mailbox..._


----------



## Tsujigiri

proton007 said:


> My first fountain pen had a hooded nib, it was a cheap Hero.
> I remember I was green with envy when I saw a classmate's pen with an exposed nib. I harassed my dad to get me that same pen.
> 
> Yes, FPs have a high potential for customization. The best part is that the ink doesn't get 'painted' on paper like a ball pen, its absorbed into the paper; the medium and the marker become one.
> Not to mention broads, italics, stubs and obliques. There's just no alternative.


 

 Hah, I remember when Hero started coming out with gold nibbed pens I snagged a 100 and thought it was a great price for a pen with a solid gold nib. Damn thing wouldn't work no matter what I did to it, and I ended up breaking it trying to get it to work. I have a few Japanese pocket pens with hooded gold nibs now that work great, and a Lamy 2000 that's even better. I do recall that when I first saw the 2k I wasn't at all impressed with it, though. I think it's one of those things you have to actually use for a while before you fully appreciate the utility of its design. A large ink tank, windows to view the ink level, durable fiberglass reinforced body that doesn't show most scratches, good quality nib that doesn't dry out quickly, light weight, and solid clip that won't get sprung are some great features for a pen.


----------



## proton007

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Yeah, I realize some are cheap, I just don't have $25 to spend on something that interests me.


 
  
 You can't have your cake and...blah blah...


----------



## proton007

tsujigiri said:


> I do recall that when I first saw the 2k I wasn't at all impressed with it, though. I think it's one of those things you have to actually use for a while before you fully appreciate the utility of its design. A large ink tank, windows to view the ink level, durable fiberglass reinforced body that doesn't show most scratches, good quality nib that doesn't dry out quickly, light weight, and solid clip that won't get sprung are some great features for a pen.


 
  
 Yes the 2k is one of a kind. The design still holds its appeal after so many years.
 However, I'm still amazed as to why Lamy hasn't addressed the drying out issues on the Dialog 3. Germans are obsessed with perfecting their design, so this is something that baffles me.


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> _Keep your head up and watch your mailbox..._


 
  
 I watch mine regularly, it seems FPs aren't really popular in my part of the globe.


----------



## Silent One

You seem to be thriving and doing well to represent us.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

silent one said:


> Many hobbies have a great sense of community. And usually someone will reach out and tap you upside your big head  and share. At times, it's the beginner. Other times, experienced or no, the have-nots get a little break and a little help with pursuing the hobby.
> 
> :wink_face:  _Keep your head up and watch your mailbox..._


Well Um... Thanks! That was kinda surprising?  do I need to look inside it or the outside? I think just the outside is fine, you? Never occurred to me that my mailbox could create pens. ;D




proton007 said:


> You can't have your cake and...blah blah...


But but, you can't either! THE CAKE IS A LIE.............


----------



## gopanthersgo1

(on a side note, how easy is it to find my address on the interwebs?)


----------



## Tangster

Fountain pens were mandatory in my school(between the ages of 4-10, then you were allowed to use ballpoints, etc if you wanted). Something about encouraging better handwriting and tradition. Either way I seem to remember my first fountain pen being a cheap semi-disposable. Probably one of the Pilot V-Pens or something similar. After that I use a Parker Vector for many, many years until I lost it.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

tangster said:


> Fountain pens were mandatory in my school(between the ages of 4-10, then you were allowed to use ballpoints, etc if you wanted). Something about encouraging better handwriting and tradition. Either way I seem to remember my first fountain pen being a cheap semi-disposable. Probably one of the Pilot V-Pens or something similar. After that I use a Parker Vector for many, many years until I lost it.


ahemm, I live in amuricah, I don't think we have the same standards as you guys. :/ (town of a population less than 200)


----------



## proton007

gopanthersgo1 said:


> ahemm, I live in amuricah, I don't think we have the same standards as you guys. :/ (town of a population less than 200)


 
  
 I'm not sure what kids use nowadays, but I find that no other pen offers the feedback a FP does.
  


tangster said:


> Fountain pens were mandatory in my school(between the ages of 4-10, then you were allowed to use ballpoints, etc if you wanted). Something about encouraging better handwriting and tradition. Either way I seem to remember my first fountain pen being a cheap semi-disposable. Probably one of the Pilot V-Pens or something similar. After that I use a Parker Vector for many, many years until I lost it.


 
  
 Same here. FPs were compulsory as soon as we switched from pencils to pens. Hero was the defacto brand, because they were cheap to buy and repair. Parker was considered to be the premium brand, and Pilot wasn't even known to make FPs.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> I'm not sure what kids use nowadays, but I find that no other pen offers the feedback a FP does.


 
  
 In addition to feedback, fountain pens can also reel in the drifting mind, demanding one focus at the task at hand. Living in the moment, if you would. Something I really appreciate.


----------



## brhfl

proton007 said:


> Try an older pelikan. The modern ones have a ball shaped point, its made to be stiff and broad.


 
 I own modern and vintage Pels. While the vintage ones do tend to be a bit finer, I like everything else about the modern ones better. I'm not a fan of flex. The solution ultimately is just slowly replacing my Pel nibs w/ nibs from Binder.


----------



## proton007

brhfl said:


> I own modern and vintage Pels. While the vintage ones do tend to be a bit finer, I like everything else about the modern ones better. I'm not a fan of flex. The solution ultimately is just slowly replacing my Pel nibs w/ nibs from Binder.



Great! If you wish to give away any vintage 400NNs you know who to look for.


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> In addition to feedback, fountain pens can also reel in the drifting mind, demanding one focus at the task at hand. Living in the moment, if you would. Something I really appreciate.



×100000
As I was practicing with a dip pen yesterday I realized how calm I was. I only had a couple of (conscious)threads running in my mind...just be in the moment...incredible experience. Made more special by the fact that I don't write as often as I used to in childhood.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> ×100000
> As I was practicing with a dip pen yesterday I realized how calm I was. I only had a couple of (conscious)threads running in my mind...just be in the moment...incredible experience. Made more special by the fact that I don't write as often as I used to in childhood.


 
  
 Hmmm, Monday I think I'll have a bowl of delicate Green Tea (_Jasmine Dragon Pearls_) and write two letters with my Pilot Falcon.


----------



## brhfl

silent one said:


> Hmmm, Monday I think I'll have a bowl of delicate Green Tea (_Jasmine Dragon Pearls_) and write two letters with my Pilot Falcon.


 
 A moment like that deserves Iroshizuku Chiku-rin… it's a dead ringer for Matcha powder


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> Hmmm, Monday I think I'll have a bowl of delicate Green Tea (_Jasmine Dragon Pearls_) and write two letters with my Pilot Falcon.


 
  
 Are you a part of some snail mail club?


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> Are you a part of some snail mail club?


 
 No. Since I was 10, I began writing letters all over the world and having regular pen pals. Sometimes a pal gets lazy and sends an email 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and many pals have become busy with life but some of us still write periodically. Sending/receiving handwritten letters is something email-sms-twitter... none of those can touch!


----------



## Silent One

brhfl said:


> A moment like that deserves Iroshizuku Chiku-rin… it's a dead ringer for Matcha powder


 
  
 Au contraire. A moment like this deserves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a woman's touch - Iroshizuku Murasaki Shikibu, named after _Lady Murasaki Shikibu._


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> No. Since I was 10, I began writing letters all over the world and having regular pen pals. Sometimes a pal gets lazy and sends an email
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ah. Pen-Pals. That was the word I was looking for. Sadly I don't have any...yet.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> Ah. Pen-Pals. That was the word I was looking for. Sadly I don't have any...yet.


 
  





 The world is at your fingertips nibs. There are so many programs that encourage people to write. Not everyone can or wants to write back. But there are times that I send out a letter to simply make a difference in someone's day. I write family and friends, too. And they immediately pick up the phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... no return letter cometh. 
  
 Some moons back, I was an adult volunteer for a middle school English program. Whereby students are paired with volunteers and we'd read the same books during the year and exchange letters to discuss what the students read, their take, how they feel about a thing or two from the material and so on. This is to help the students develop their ability to express themselves through writing. This is a very rewarding experience.
  
 I also wrote those unfortunate incarcerated souls. One thing I did early on as a kid was get a P.O. Box. It was my idea but my parents saw the wisdom in this later on in my late teens. I had the foresight to be prudent. You never know whom you're dealing with sometimes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Since building my first head-fi rig mid-2010 though, I find it difficult to write letters with headphones on. Now when I draft, if I want music, I'll switch to internet radio piped out of the computer speakers. I hope to get speakers in 2014...
  
 Anyway, you got so many options, it wouldn't surprise me if you started writing someone in November!


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> The world is at your fingertips nibs. There are so many programs that encourage people to write. Not everyone can or wants to write back. But there are times that I send out a letter to simply make a difference in someone's day. I write family and friends, too. And they immediately pick up the phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Highly motivating.
 I just can't get myself to write _to others_, because I seem to have pretty high barriers for people I don't know that well, and even higher barriers for strangers. I just scribble in my own cave.
 Writing means you have to open up a part of yourself to the pen and paper, and letters mean opening up to others....


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> Highly motivating.
> I just can't get myself to write _to others_, because I seem to have pretty high barriers for people I don't know that well, and even higher barriers for strangers. I just scribble in my own cave.
> Writing means you have to open up a part of yourself to the pen and paper, and letters mean opening up to others....


 
  
 What's to stop you from authoring a persona?


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> What's to stop you from authoring a persona?



Authoring a persona? Not very sincere Imo.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> Authoring a persona? Not very sincere Imo.


 
 Many ways to look at this. Especially overcoming barriers. You could still be very sincere about expressing yourself in this voice or that. Do you find authors less than sincere when they choose another voice?


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> Many ways to look at this. Especially overcoming barriers. You could still be very sincere about expressing yourself in this voice or that. Do you find authors less than sincere when they choose another voice?


 
  
 Possibly...you see I'm more of a non-fiction reader...


----------



## Silent One

To be clear, I'm not suggesting dishonesty. Rather, there are tools and outlets one can use to express themselves - options, if you would - because some people are reserved. I am one of them. But when I need to express, there are many roads that lead to Rome Paris.


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> To be clear, I'm not suggesting dishonesty. Rather, there are tools and outlets one can use to express themselves - options, if you would - because some people are reserved. I am one of them. But when I need to express, there are many roads that lead to Rome Paris.


 
  
 Ok, I'm interested! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd like to know how to do this...currently I don't have any experience I'm afraid.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> Ok, I'm interested!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Currently entering the home stretch of an overnight listening session. Then bed just before sunrise. Perhaps, when I awake I can extend a PM... lovin' my new system!


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> Currently entering the home stretch of an overnight listening session. Then bed just before sunrise. Perhaps, when I awake I can extend a PM... lovin' my new system!


 
  
 Overnight? I've never done those since university...work and all.
 G'Night!


----------



## brhfl

silent one said:


> Au contraire. A moment like this deserves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's one of the Iroshizukus that I haven't seen in person, which is odd as my collection is largely comprised of purples. Hard to tell on-screen, but if it's more of a Noodler's Socrates, I'm on board… If it's starting to lean toward La Reine Mauve, not so much. May have to grab a sample next time I'm ordering from Goulet…


----------



## Silent One

brhfl said:


> silent one said:
> 
> 
> > Au contraire. A moment like this deserves
> ...


 




  
 Not traditional Purple, it has a bit of Blue mixed in. The ink gets its looks from the Japanese Beautyberry plant. My favorite Iroshozuku selection!


----------



## brhfl

silent one said:


> Not traditional Purple, it has a bit of Blue mixed in. The ink gets its looks from the Japanese Beautyberry plant. My favorite Iroshozuku selection!


 
 Yeah, I've seen the swatches on-screen before, I've just learned not to trust them with certain shades… But Iroshizuku has never let me down, and as much as I don't _need_ another purple in my stash… Well, I kind of _do_, right? 
  
 (Purples and purplishes that are within my eyesight include NOS Skrip Burgundy, Herbin Poussière de Lune, R&K Scabiosa, R&K Alt-Bordeaux, Noodler's BSiAR, Noodler's Socrates, Noodler's La Reine Mauve, Iroshizuku Yama-Budo… what's one more, eh?)


----------



## Silent One




----------



## proton007

The Pelikan 4001 Violet isn't bad, its on the reddish side. It doesn't shade too much (4001 inks tend to be dry).
  
 But I have to agree. The Murasaki Shikibu is a nice color.
  
 Diamine has a few purples, I haven't tried them though.


----------



## Silent One

I may need to step outside my comfort zone. But Lady Murasaki Shikibu has me mesmerized...


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> I may need to step outside my comfort zone. But Lady Murasaki Shikibu has me mesmerized...


 
  
 Apparently Diamine is one of the safer brands.


----------



## Tangster

Little accident when trying to get the feed out of my Century II. Bah. Probably should've soaked it in a 5% ammonia solution overnight first.


----------



## proton007

Broken feed?


----------



## Silent One

I've been very fortunate to date. Though, it's just a matter of time before my first mishap, knock on wood Iroshizuku bottled ink.


----------



## Tangster

proton007 said:


> Broken feed?


 
 Yeah. Looks like the rest of the feed is pretty well gummed in there too. Might just replace the pen.


----------



## brhfl

tangster said:


> Yeah. Looks like the rest of the feed is pretty well gummed in there too. Might just replace the pen.


 
 Yikes, sorry for your loss!


----------



## Tsujigiri

proton007 said:


> The Pelikan 4001 Violet isn't bad, its on the reddish side. It doesn't shade too much (4001 inks tend to be dry).
> 
> But I have to agree. The Murasaki Shikibu is a nice color.
> 
> Diamine has a few purples, I haven't tried them though.


 

 I have the Diamine Imperial Purple and like it quite a bit.
  
  
 Tangster, yikes. I don't think the Century 2 feed is supposed to be removable. You might be able to find a new section with the feed and nib installed, though. I've seen them for sale on eBay before.


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> Yeah. Looks like the rest of the feed is pretty well gummed in there too. Might just replace the pen.


 
  
 Any reason why you wanted to remove the feed?


----------



## Tangster

proton007 said:


> Any reason why you wanted to remove the feed?


 
 Easier to clean. If you mean why I want to remove the feed now it's broken, if I can get it out I'll try and find a replacement feed.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Ugh, I keep forgetting to post pics of what most people use in class and stuff. (cheap dollar store 10 pack pens) :/ I always use this .5 g2 I have (I've used it since last year, even keeping it through college summer programs a such).  (some kids use .7's)


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> Easier to clean.


 
  
 Alright...but the ammonia solution and soaking can clean pretty well...usually.


----------



## Tsujigiri

I usually go with warm water that has a couple drops of dishwashing fluid in it and let it soak overnight. It successfully brought 4 vintage pens from the 70's and 50's back to life for me.


----------



## proton007

Anyone tried arm writing recently?
  
 I tried yesterday, its pretty relaxing, and my grip on the pen was loosened (read: more comfortable). It also opened up the writing. The letter forms were not pretty, but they were consistent.
  
 Next thing I guess would be to learn controlling the arm movement with some help from the hand.


----------



## Tangster

I try it every now and then. Makes my writing too big to be suitable for notes though.It's more annoying than anything else in my opinion. I prefer a wrist-forearm style with finger movements for small flourishes...possibly dictated by the fact my arms tend to stick to the desk and can't be relied on to move in the small increments needed for fine handwriting.


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> I try it every now and then. Makes my writing too big to be suitable for notes though.It's more annoying than anything else in my opinion. I prefer a wrist-forearm style with finger movements for small flourishes...possibly dictated by the fact my arms tend to stick to the desk and can't be relied on to move in the small increments needed for fine handwriting.


 
  
 What you're mentioning is the proper way, and the recommended one, where the arm makes the bigger movements and the fingers make the finer movements.
  
 But, using the arm alone sort of 're-calibrates' the motor control. And its relaxing for a change.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

New Edc


----------



## proton007

What pen is that?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Dietrich x Duller Ball point


----------



## proton007

scott_tarlow said:


> Dietrich x Duller Ball point



Looks interesting, but pretty expensive for a ball pen.


----------



## Tsujigiri

proton007 said:


> Looks interesting, but pretty expensive for a ball pen.


 

 Not as pricey as Montblanc's precious plastic lol. Their ballpoints are great pens, but I probably wouldn't have mine if it hadn't been given to me. I have been pretty impressed with the value of the Countycomm titanium ballpoint, though. It's well-built, very durable, uses a space pen cartridge, and was available for under $100. I'll try to get a picture of it later. Ballpoints aren't usually my thing, but they make great backups for when your FP runs out of ink or someone asks to borrow a pen.


----------



## proton007

tsujigiri said:


> Ballpoints aren't usually my thing, but they make great backups for when your FP runs out of ink or someone asks to borrow a pen.



Somehow I just don't get the idea of a ball mechanism in an expensive body, like the MB or the Pelikan rollerballs. Its like putting lipstick on a pig. 

But I do keep a few giveaway ball points just in case someone needs to borrow a pen.


----------



## Tsujigiri

proton007 said:


> Somehow I just don't get the idea of a ball mechanism in an expensive body, like the MB or the Pelikan rollerballs. Its like putting lipstick on a pig.
> 
> But I do keep a few giveaway ball points just in case someone needs to borrow a pen.


 

 I do think a lot of companies overcharge for ballpens considering they don't have gold nibs or complicated filling mechanisms. But ballpoints definitely have their place and you have to use them every once in a while (to loan to people, for carbon copies, glossy paper, when your FP acts up or runs dry). And somehow I don't feel like a true pen aficionado using a disposable as my go-to ballpoint. Also there are differences in refills; Montblanc's refills seem particularly smooth to me, while Fisher space pens refills are extremely reliable, even after sitting around for years.
  
 Here's the Countycomm titanium embassy pen I was talking about. It has a nice low profile and understated look for a tactical pen, and is super sturdy. The clip is also particularly good; many of the legit pen companies have trouble with their clips and end up making flimsy pieces that tear at everything they touch. For an overbuilt metal pen, it's also not too heavy due to the titanium, and it has a good grip due to the knurling. And how many pens in this price range are serial numbered? Since the cap doesn't post on the back, you can hold on to it when you lend it to people so they don't walk off with it haha.
  


  
 The other tactical ballpoint I quite like is the Surefire EWP-01. Like the Embassy, it's not ridiculous looking like many tactical pens out there. The neat feature on it is that it has an adjustable cartridge chamber that can accept many different types of refills. I've been happy enough with the Ti Embassy that I haven't gotten around to getting one yet, though.


----------



## proton007

^^
That's a good looker. Reminds me of the Lamy Dialog 3.


----------



## Tangster

Carried out an experiment today. Replaced the stock nib in a cheap Pilot Crystal with the nib from my deceased Cross Century II. Writes beautifully, although it being a Western medium it's a lot wetter than the Japanese F nib the Crystal came with, not really improved by my fiddling with the nib to get it to fit the Pilot feed spread the tines a little further than they were before so it writes closer to a medium-broad now. Either way, it's fun!


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Besides liking thel ook of the duller, it has the same grip as a drafting pencil, my rotring 800, which makes it an easy transition when switching between the two. Do you guys have any recommendations for .5mm gel fisher style refills ? are the moleskin ones that jet pens sells any good?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

anyone have a tip for unscrewing the back of a balloint pen... mine is tight and i dont want to ruin the finish....


----------



## proton007

scott_tarlow said:


> anyone have a tip for unscrewing the back of a balloint pen... mine is tight and i dont want to ruin the finish....


 
  
 I think there's an iPhone app for that...


----------



## Tangster

Writes pretty good.


----------



## Silent One

Rhodia love!


----------



## brhfl

silent one said:


> Rhodia love!


 
 The truest love there is


----------



## GL1TCH3D

Is there a huge difference between fountain pens in the sub$100 range (not disposable, I mean respected $80ish pens) against more expensive pens?
I assume nib quality and material of the pen are the biggest differences


----------



## Silent One

"Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!"


----------



## Tangster

gl1tch3d said:


> Is there a huge difference between fountain pens in the sub$100 range (not disposable, I mean respected $80ish pens) against more expensive pens?
> I assume nib quality and material of the pen are the biggest differences


 
 Not that huge. The nibs are the biggest change, a steel nib vs a 14k gold or a titanium nib is quite a step up in feel, if not always in smoothness. Generally a high end pen will have a better quality feed, more exclusive materials (eg, resin or ebonite instead of abs), etc. Same as headphones. After the first delve you're chasing that last 10%.
  
 Happy Turkey Day to those in the USA!
  
 Also, something a bit different. A NOS 1970's Platinum BelAge pen, 14k white gold MF nib. Only £31.

 Inked it up with Lamy Blue. Not very adventurous of me I know


----------



## proton007

gl1tch3d said:


> Is there a huge difference between fountain pens in the sub$100 range (not disposable, I mean respected $80ish pens) against more expensive pens?
> I assume nib quality and material of the pen are the biggest differences


 


 I'm assuming you're talking about new pens.
  

Yes, nib material is one factor. Most sub-100 dollar pens have stainless steel nibs.
Then there's the filler type. Converter fillers are cheapest and most modular. Others like piston fillers etc make the cost go higher.
*However*, cost is no indication of a pen's performance. A well made nib will write well, the material is of no consequence.
The usual observation is that manufacturers don't really try that hard to improve on their steel nibs, well, because the pens don't sell for much.


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> "Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!"


 
  
 Have a turkey.
  
 I wonder how many of those creatures will be used in the span of this week.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> Have a turkey.
> 
> I wonder how many of those creatures will be used in the span of his week.


 
 I don't eat meat, so maybe there's one extra Turkey walking around with a smile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm having wild salmon tomorrow night with yams.


----------



## brhfl

silent one said:


> I don't eat meat, so maybe there's one extra Turkey walking around with a smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Likewise, though I'm having a veg lasagna. It's not particularly festive, but it will be ding-dong-dang delicious.


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> I don't eat meat, so maybe there's one extra Turkey walking around with a smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Salmon is also meat isn't it? Either way, I like salmon. Especially lemon salmon and veggies. Yummy.


----------



## proton007

brhfl said:


> Likewise, though I'm having a veg lasagna. It's not particularly festive, but it will be ding-dong-dang delicious.


 
  
 Yummy.


----------



## proton007

So, any Christmas shopping lists?
 I'm preparing mine.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> silent one said:
> 
> 
> > I don't eat meat, so maybe there's one extra Turkey walking around with a smile.
> ...


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


>




I understand now. For me, animal flesh is meat.
I see that some don't consider fish to be "meat".


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> I understand now. For me, animal flesh is meat.
> I see that some don't consider fish to be "meat".


 





 Okay, we can use the stroke of my Pilot Metal Falcon nib for a bit more clarity. I am not vegetarian and eat seafood. So, when I say - colloquially, mind you - that I don't eat meat, I am generally referring to those land/air based critters. You know the critters
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm talking 'bout. Technically, fish could indeed be meat.


----------



## Tsujigiri

gl1tch3d said:


> Is there a huge difference between fountain pens in the sub$100 range (not disposable, I mean respected $80ish pens) against more expensive pens?
> I assume nib quality and material of the pen are the biggest differences


 
  
 Assuming you're talking about new pens, I find there is a big difference. The more expensive pens feel heftier and more solid, and are better tuned in terms of nib feel and feed flow. But I do like larger pens, which cost quite a bit more when they have premium materials and build. If your preference is for smaller pens, you can find very nice examples at lower prices.


----------



## Silent One

Every time I resume following this thread, I have thoughts of writing the next letter, sending a notecard or sketching an envelope dancing across my head.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Autumn _especially... _


----------



## proton007

Christmas shopping on the way!


----------



## attika89

proton007 said:


> Christmas shopping on the way!


 

 I've ordered two bottles of the new Graf von Faber Castell inks (Moss Green and Slate Grey).
 They will be my Christmas presents from myself to me (if I don't count the M800 Tortoise I've bought a bit earlier). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've bought a Monteverde Tool Pen for my dad what is on the way too, and got a Pilot Metropolitan for my sister what I've tested for a little and than packed it back


----------



## Silent One

attika89 said:


> I've ordered two bottles of the new Graf von Faber Castell inks (Moss Green and Slate Grey).
> They will be my Christmas presents from myself to me (if I don't count the M800 Tortoise I've bought a bit earlier).
> 
> 
> ...


 
  





 A "Live in-studio" demo?


----------



## proton007

attika89 said:


> I've ordered two bottles of the new Graf von Faber Castell inks (Moss Green and Slate Grey).
> 
> They will be my Christmas presents from myself to me (if I don't count the M800 Tortoise I've bought a bit earlier).
> I've bought a Monteverde Tool Pen for my dad what is on the way too, and got a Pilot Metropolitan for my sister what I've tested for a little and than packed it back h34r:




The Moss Green is a lovely color. And it shades well on paper.


----------



## proton007

As for me, a couple of Parker Duofold Vacumatics, one black with amber striped ink window, the other in brown stripes.
Reference pics:


----------



## proton007

Oh and a couple more:
 - A Geha 760 with F nib
 - An Osmia 884 with OBB nib
  
 both are flexible nibs.


----------



## Tangster

proton007 said:


> As for me, a couple of Parker Duofold Vacumatics, one black with amber striped ink window, the other in brown stripes.
> Reference pics:


 
 Cor blimey. Those are some seriously pretty pens!
  
 I might have a couple nice things arriving this week. I won't spoil the surprise though.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

tangster said:


> Cor blimey. Those are some seriously pretty pens!
> 
> I might have a couple nice things arriving this week. I won't spoil the surprise though.


Lemme spoil it, tango got some pens and maybe even a mechanical pencil... I'm psychic.


----------



## attika89

silent one said:


> A "Live in-studio" demo?


 
 Haha, yes! Kind of. I wanted to try that pen since quite a while, and now I took advantage of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


proton007 said:


> The Moss Green is a lovely color. And it shades well on paper.


 
 Yes, that is what I'm hoping for. Have you tried it yourself?
  


proton007 said:


> As for me, a couple of Parker Duofold Vacumatics, one black with amber striped ink window, the other in brown stripes.
> Reference pics:


 
 This was quite a big Christmas shopping for you than!
 Great pens! Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm looking for a nice Osmia as well (and a vintage flex), but no new pens for this guy in the rest of the year....


----------



## proton007

attika89 said:


> Yes, that is what I'm hoping for. Have you tried it yourself?
> 
> *No, I can't seem to find it at my place, but thats where FPN comes in. *
> http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php/topic/255360-graf-von-faber-castell-moss-green/
> ...


----------



## attika89

proton007 said:


>


 

 Oh, yes! That was the review what have brought my attention to the new line of GvFC inks!
 I'm really looking forward to try it! I might do a comparison review of the Moss Green and the Parker Penman Emerald!
 I hope the Stone Grey will be as nice as it seems too!

 As for the new pens, I think I can keep my vow for this year, but I can't promise that I won't hit the buy button on 1st January.....


----------



## proton007

attika89 said:


> Oh, yes! That was the review what have brought my attention to the new line of GvFC inks!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to try it! I might do a comparison review of the Moss Green and the Parker Penman Emerald!
> 
> ...




The Emerald Green is also a nice shading ink...too bad its not sold anymore.
I think Diamine has a similar color...woodland green if I'm not wrong.


----------



## proton007

Calling forth all writers/those who wish to write.
Over at the FPN, I've got a thread going:
Keeping it alive: A Lifelong Passion for Writing

Take a look, share your thoughts, and find some motivation


----------



## Silent One

Thanks... will do!


----------



## attika89

proton007 said:


> The Emerald Green is also a nice shading ink...too bad its not sold anymore.
> I think Diamine has a similar color...woodland green if I'm not wrong.


 
 Yes it is, and it has a nice sheen too!

 I'm really looking forward to the GvFC inks, but the UK customs marked the package as "do not fly". I hope they don't mess it up and check the package soon, so could get them before the holidays. I've purchased them from Cultpens, I might ask them about this too.

 As for the "no new pens in the rest of the year"....well I can't even  trust myself now....I have one on the way...


----------



## Tangster

A few new things.
 New Inks and a TWSBI Diamond 580 with the 1.1 stub nib. Fun, but not practical, I wish they did a 0.6-0.8 cursive italic.

  
 also....Pilot-Namiki Reson Falcon in soft fine.

  
 I'm afraid my curly and flex writing is dreadful, so I must apologise!


----------



## GL1TCH3D

I'm not sure how much I should be listening to reviews on amazon....
But I was influenced by my local pen store and was looking at the Cross year of the snake 2013 M Nib.
I like the stylish look of it and I'm more fond of heavier pens that aren't too thick or long.

Any thoughts from the enthusiasts?


----------



## Tangster

gl1tch3d said:


> I'm not sure how much I should be listening to reviews on amazon....
> But I was influenced by my local pen store and was looking at the Cross year of the snake 2013 M Nib.
> I like the stylish look of it and I'm more fond of heavier pens that aren't too thick or long.
> 
> Any thoughts from the enthusiasts?


 
 Well, the Special Edition Snake is an Apogee with a fancy finish so you could try that first before spending the dosh on the snake.


----------



## proton007

gl1tch3d said:


> I'm not sure how much I should be listening to reviews on amazon....


 
  
 For books, there's no better place.
  
 For FPs, its full of comments by people who almost nothing about using FPs.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

tangster said:


> gl1tch3d said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how much I should be listening to reviews on amazon....
> ...




There are very few retailers who even sell fountain pens here where I live. And the ones that do usually only carry 3-10 models between all the pens they carry.
I wouldn't be able to try any higher end pens except Mont blanc which is out of my price range.

I currently have the sheaffer ferrari 100 and like the weight and nib quite a bit. Looking for something with similar dimensions and weight but better ink flow.


proton007 said:


> gl1tch3d said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how much I should be listening to reviews on amazon....
> ...



I know. I see reviews for headphones that make no sense to an audiophile. I understand that a lot of the reviews are pointless.


----------



## proton007

gl1tch3d said:


> There are very few retailers who even sell fountain pens here where I live. And the ones that do usually only carry 3-10 models between all the pens they carry.
> I wouldn't be able to try any higher end pens except Mont blanc which is out of my price range.
> 
> I currently have the sheaffer ferrari 100 and like the weight and nib quite a bit. Looking for something with similar dimensions and weight but better ink flow.
> I know. I see reviews for headphones that make no sense to an audiophile. I understand that a lot of the reviews are pointless.


 
  
 Are you looking for something specific in terms of design?
  
 What do you like about the Sheaffer's nib?


----------



## GL1TCH3D

proton007 said:


> gl1tch3d said:
> 
> 
> > There are very few retailers who even sell fountain pens here where I live. And the ones that do usually only carry 3-10 models between all the pens they carry.
> ...



I like smoother nibs that flow well.
The ink doesn't flow that well on the sheaffer


----------



## proton007

gl1tch3d said:


> I like smoother nibs that flow well.
> The ink doesn't flow that well on the sheaffer



Smooth nibs that flow well. ..hmmm thats how most good nibs feel.

What's your price range?


----------



## GL1TCH3D

proton007 said:


> gl1tch3d said:
> 
> 
> > I like smoother nibs that flow well.
> ...




I'd prefer around $150-200
The year of the snake is aesthetically appealing (since I'll be using it in public mostly) but I'm not sure if it's like the beats by dre of pens for all I know


----------



## proton007

gl1tch3d said:


> I'd prefer around $150-200
> The year of the snake is aesthetically appealing (since I'll be using it in public mostly) but I'm not sure if it's like the beats by dre of pens for all I know




You can easily get a Pelikan for that amount. Or a Pilot.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

proton007 said:


> gl1tch3d said:
> 
> 
> > I'd prefer around $150-200
> ...


 pelikan looks nice but there are so many models from the looks of it. Are there some that are rated better than others or can I assume whichever I buy in the $200 price range is nice?
I'm still looking at the cross.


----------



## Tangster

gl1tch3d said:


> pelikan looks nice but there are so many models from the looks of it. Are there some that are rated better than others or can I assume whichever I buy in the $200 price range is nice?
> I'm still looking at the cross.


 
 I'd probably start with the M200(in green marble personally) in the Pelikan range.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

tangster said:


> gl1tch3d said:
> 
> 
> > pelikan looks nice but there are so many models from the looks of it. Are there some that are rated better than others or can I assume whichever I buy in the $200 price range is nice?
> ...


 
If I read correctly the m200 is 14g?
That would definitely be too light for me...


----------



## attika89

gl1tch3d said:


> I'd prefer around $150-200


 
  
 Hi *GL1TCH3D*
 There are a few pens to choose from in your price range.
 The production line Edison pens, Lamy 2000, Pilot/Namiki Falcon, Pilot Custom 74, Pilot Vanishing Point, Platinum 3776 Century, Sailor 1911 standard size, most Franklin Christoph models.

 The Pelikan M200/400 are indeed very light and kind of smaller in size, but feel good in hand!


----------



## Silent One

attika89 said:


> gl1tch3d said:
> 
> 
> > *I'd prefer around $150-200*
> ...


 
  
 :   :   Pilot Metal Falcon   :   :
  
 Yes, I am suggesting you add $40 (or less) to your spending prefs and get up and go get it!


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> :   :   Pilot Metal Falcon   :   :
> 
> Yes, I am suggesting you add $40 (or less) to your spending prefs and get up and go get it!




Silent One,
You should be expecting a call from Pilot...to be their brand ambassador.

The Falcon is a good choice, there's the Resin version, which sells for around $50 less than the Erabo, and is lighter in comparison to.

I've been thinking about getting the VP Fermo. The twist mechanism I like, the clip on the wrong side, not as much.
I find it the most streamlined among the VP range.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> Silent One,
> You should be expecting a call from Pilot...to be their brand ambassador.
> 
> The Falcon is a good choice, there's the Resin version, which sells for around $50 less than the Erabo, and is lighter in comparison to.


 
  






 I absolutely adore my twin Pilots... _and there's that ink _





..._ too much beauty! _Actually, I didn't have the budget for a Metal Falcon and dialed my expectations down to get the resin version. I will point out that I both enjoy the metal body and added weight, as well as the larger cartridge. 
  
 It took me a few months to save for the resin body purchase. The night I went to order, I realized it wasn't what I really wanted and would suffer upgradeitis the moment I took delivery. So, I went ahead and covered the difference. I am not exaggerating when I say Amazon dropped it on my porch so quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought there had been a mistake!
  
 The moment I held it in my hand it was over! I sat down, filled the cartridge with _Lady Shikibu_ and wrote. I ordered the second Metal Falcon just days later...


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> I absolutely adore my twin Pilots... _and there's that ink _:rolleyes: ... _too much beauty! _Actually, I didn't have the budget for a Metal Falcon and dialed my expectations down to get the resin version. I will point out that I both enjoy the metal body and added weight, as well as the larger cartridge.
> 
> It took me a few months to save for the resin body purchase. The night I went to order, I realized it wasn't what I really wanted and would suffer upgradeitis the moment I took delivery. So, I went ahead and covered the difference. I am not exaggerating when I say Amazon dropped it on my porch so quick :blink:  I thought there had been a mistake!
> 
> The moment I held it in my hand it was over! I sat down, filled the cartridge with _Lady Shikibu_ and wrote. I ordered the second Metal Falcon just days later...




Which nibs do you have?
I have the SEF. Its not smooth as glass, but thats expected for such a fine nib.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> Which nibs do you have?
> I have the SEF. Its not smooth as glass, but thats expected for such a fine nib.


 
 Both are SF.


----------



## Tangster

silent one said:


> I absolutely adore my twin Pilots... _and there's that ink _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, the metal falcon is on my to buy list. The resin falcon just doesn't hold enough ink(and I'll be damned if I use it as an eyedropper). The soft fine nib is outstanding, but I'm still considering the spencarian mod. Just don't know if I'll be able to handle that as a daily writer.


----------



## Silent One

tangster said:


> Yeah, the metal falcon is on my to buy list. The resin falcon just doesn't hold enough ink(*and I'll be damned if I use it as an eyedropper*). The soft fine nib is outstanding, but I'm still considering the spencarian mod. Just don't know if I'll be able to handle that as a daily writer.


 
  





 Ur killing me!
  
 Another benefit from the larger cartridge for me is overall length of the pen, cap on when writing. A body too short 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




feels like Crayons.


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> Yeah, the metal falcon is on my to buy list. The resin falcon just doesn't hold enough ink(and I'll be damned if I use it as an eyedropper). The soft fine nib is outstanding, but I'm still considering the spencarian mod. Just don't know if I'll be able to handle that as a daily writer.




After experiencing the SEF nib, my answer is no.
Finer nibs tend to dig into paper, and are restrictive in movement. Unless you're using 100gsm paper for everday use it'll be hard to turn an XXF nib into a daily writer.


----------



## Silent One

Additionally, extra fine reduces the angle/slant at which one writes... and will either tear up some paper or cause one to pick up the nib off the paper too frequently to reset. I like _g-l-i-d-e..._


----------



## proton007

The SEF has a small contact area; it doesn't tolerate any rotation. At least it didn't right out of the box.
A gentle tour of the plains of micromesh made a difference, at the cost of increasing the width slighly.


----------



## proton007

Writing with the other Falcon nib, or FA nib is an enjoyable experience too.
The best modern alternative to a vintage flex in my opinion. Needs a light hand. Some may find the ink flow lacking, but it's adequate for regular use.


----------



## Tangster

Hmm. It might have to be something I get as a secondary messing around pen. My general paper is stock rhodia. The only pen I have that catches on that is my sharp italic parker...entirely my fault when it does because that means I've messed up the angle. Still, as I said, I'm very happy with the Resin Falcon, writes wet and smooth, even with no pressure at all, and is still smooth with no railroading when I flex it.
  
 It's not a fan of Diamine inks from what I can tell so it's got iroshizuku asi-gao in it for now. Works much better with Pilot inks, though I haven't tried putting the wetter Diamine inks in it yet.(my sister got me another 4 colours for my birthday, so I've got 13 different inks to try from their range!)


----------



## proton007

^^
I haven't used any Diamine inks. There are some colors I like in their collection, I'll try them out sometime.

What is the difference between the Iroshizuku and the Diamine in your experience?


----------



## Silent One

tangster said:


> Hmm. It might have to be something I get as a secondary messing around pen. My general paper is stock rhodia. The only pen I have that catches on that is my sharp italic parker...entirely my fault when it does because that means I've messed up the angle. Still, as I said, I'm very happy with the Resin Falcon, writes wet and smooth, even with no pressure at all, and is still smooth with no railroading when I flex it.
> 
> It's not a fan of Diamine inks from what I can tell so it's got iroshizuku asi-gao in it for now. Works much better with Pilot inks, though I haven't tried putting the wetter Diamine inks in it yet.*(my sister got me another 4 colours for my birthday, so I've got 13 different inks to try from their range!)*


 





 WOWZA!


----------



## Tangster

proton007 said:


> ^^
> I haven't used any Diamine inks. There are some colors I like in their collection, I'll try them out sometime.
> 
> What is the difference between the Iroshizuku and the Diamine in your experience?


 
 Flow. In general, the Iroshizuku inks flow more freely than Diamine.


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> Flow. In general, the Iroshizuku inks flow more freely than Diamine.




This would mean Diamine inks are suited for broad/medium nibbed pens?


----------



## Tangster

Hmm. I don't know about that. There's a fairly decent spectrum of flow in the Diamine range. Sherwood green for instance would be best in medium+, but prussian blue flows very nicely even in a japanese EF. Greatly depends on the ink. My Falcon didn't like Majestic purple much at all.


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> Hmm. I don't know about that. There's a fairly decent spectrum of flow in the Diamine range. Sherwood green for instance would be best in medium+, but prussian blue flows very nicely even in a japanese EF. Greatly depends on the ink. My Falcon didn't like Majestic purple much at all.




I suspect finer nibs and complicated feeds require inks that can flow freely.
I've observed that Pilot's feeds have a different design than European pens. The feed is longer; the circular fins extend all the way into the reservoir. This also explains why Pilot makes the nib section as an assembled unit, it houses the feed in its entire length. Others like Pelikan have a direct channel leading from the reservoir to the nib, the fins are present in its proximity, and the feed is shorter.
Older pens like Waterman's also have a simple feed, most likely designed to utilize unrefined inks.


----------



## Silent One

Anyone here read _The Tale of Genji? _I'm a bit behind in my reading. Will get to it shortly... I hope.


----------



## proton007

^^
Nope.
Enjoying Bertrand Russell at the moment.


----------



## Ra97oR

1 lab report and a bit, my freshly filled Pilot Clipless/VP is back on empty... I guess it is time to find some old cartridge and use the trusty ink syringe.


----------



## proton007

ra97or said:


> 1 lab report and a bit, my freshly filled Pilot Clipless/VP is back on empty... I guess it is time to find some old cartridge and use the trusty ink syringe.


 
  
 You mean Pilot Capless.
  
 Cartridge, syringe? Use the con-20. Holds the same amount of ink.


----------



## brhfl

proton007 said:


> You mean Pilot Capless.
> 
> Cartridge, syringe? Use the con-20. Holds the same amount of ink.


 
 +1 to that, I've got a big ol' pile of twist convertors after getting hooked on the CON-20.


----------



## Silent One

Guess you could say I'm hooked on the CON-70... _a luxury going the distance._


----------



## Tangster

Really? I'm not a big fan of the CON-20. I end up refilling them with a syringe because it never fills fully when I use it normally. If I could I'd put CON-70's in all my pilots' but they don't fit.


----------



## Silent One




----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> Really? I'm not a big fan of the CON-20. I end up refilling them with a syringe because it never fills fully when I use it normally. If I could I'd put CON-70's in all my pilots' but they don't fit.


 
  
 It doesn't need a full sack. Its designed to hold 0.9ml of ink with a regular fill, more than a con-20.


----------



## Geruvah

Good ol' Delta.


----------



## proton007

Nice.
 Celluloid?


----------



## Geruvah

The Stantuffo Italia.


----------



## proton007

geruvah said:


> The Stantuffo Italia.




I meant the pen's material. An online search says resin...but ver nice finish.


----------



## Silent One

The pen is nice._ I'm diggin' the stationary._


----------



## Tangster

Very nice Geruvah!


----------



## brhfl

Did somebody say 'celluloid?'

 (Visconti Viscontina)


----------



## Geruvah

proton007 said:


> I meant the pen's material. An online search says resin...but ver nice finish.


 
 In my defense, I said that at 5am.
  


silent one said:


> The pen is nice._ I'm diggin' the stationary._


 
  
  


tangster said:


> Very nice Geruvah!


 
 Thanks guys!
  
 One last one, but I sold this.


----------



## Silent One

_ooh_...


----------



## proton007

^^
 Sorry, this last one I have to go 'Meh'.
  
 Montblanc just doesn't have the lines to sport a sterling silver (or a similar finish).
  
 This is the Pelikan M730. Same size as the 144:

  
  
 And this is the MB Solitaire 146. Becomes even fatter with the silver cap:


----------



## Silent One

_I love Autumn._ In just the last 10 days, my output for Cards, Note-cards, Notes and Letters have been enormous. And have me falling in love with my twin Pilot Metal Falcons _all over again..._


----------



## brim71

proton007 said:


> ^^
> Sorry, this last one I have to go 'Meh'.
> 
> Montblanc just doesn't have the lines to sport a sterling silver (or a similar finish).
> ...


 
 Mmmm, I like this one.  Just a real nice, classy looking pen.  I can't justify one at the moment, but it's on the list!
  
 I've recently been bitten by the vintage Pelikan bug.  I'm writing with my 140 right now.


----------



## proton007

brim71 said:


> Mmmm, I like this one.  Just a real nice, classy looking pen.  I can't justify one at the moment, but it's on the list!
> 
> I've recently been bitten by the vintage Pelikan bug.  I'm writing with my 140 right now.


 
  
 140s are keepers.  The nibs are some of the best Pelikan made.


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> _I love Autumn._ In just the last 10 days, my output for Cards, Note-cards, Notes and Letters have been enormous. And have me falling in love with my twin Pilot Metal Falcons _all over again..._


 
  
 Isn't it Winter now?
  
 Speaking of Autumn, do you have the Iroshizuku Momiji? Its too red for me, but the shade is lovely.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> silent one said:
> 
> 
> > _I love Autumn._ In just the last 10 days, my output for Cards, Note-cards, Notes and Letters have been enormous. And have me falling in love with my twin Pilot Metal Falcons _all over again..._
> ...


 
  
 Our first day of Winter for 2013 in North America is 21 December. Grab another cup of Champagne or Egg Nor, it's almost here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not really into Red/Shades of Red ink - it'd have to be very subtle; muted. Well, for personal writing. I do like Red inks when used differently...


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> Our first day of Winter for 2013 in North America is 21 December. Grab another cup of Champagne or Egg Nor, it's almost here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Subtle and muted....hmmm...Momiji isn't. Its hard to make red a subtle color.
  
 Meanwhile I've developed an interest in the Diamine Damson.  As close to aubergine as it can get; I've been looking for that shade.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> Subtle and muted....hmmm...Momiji isn't. Its hard to make red a subtle color.
> 
> Meanwhile I've developed an interest in the* Diamine Damson*.  As close to aubergine as it can get; I've been looking for that shade.


 
  
 That DD looks gorgeous. It almost looks like it has a bit of Gray mixed in for a really nice shade.


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> That DD looks gorgeous. It almost looks like it has a bit of Gray mixed in for a really nice shade.



Yes, its on the gray side of the spectrum.
A recent google search revealed that the De Aramentis aubergine is true aubergine, and it seems so. But Diamine has a better reputation...

Salamander and Damson. On the list.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> Yes, its on the gray side of the spectrum.
> A recent google search revealed that the De Aramentis aubergine is true aubergine, and it seems so. But Diamine has a better reputation...
> 
> Salamander and Damson. On the list.


 
  
 What shade would you say is your avatar's clothing?


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> What shade would you say is your avatar's clothing?


 
  
 In hex its #783E70.
 Not sure what would be the closest name, its some shade of Purple


----------



## proton007

The FPN is down, in the midst of a change of servers. Its hard to find an alternative forum...well, we have this thread.


----------



## Silent One

Say it ain't so! I've been meaning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to donate...


----------



## Tangster

In other news, the rebadged Pilot Falcon comes with the SEF nib option...now I don't know if I should get that or the Metal falcon with the SEF nib. Might spring the extra for the metal...I've already given my resin falcon some scuffing.


----------



## Silent One

Metal!


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> In other news, the rebadged Pilot Falcon comes with the SEF nib option...now I don't know if I should get that or the Metal falcon with the SEF nib. Might spring the extra for the metal...I've already given my resin falcon some scuffing.



The metal one is hefty. Depends on what you like.


----------



## Silent One

And that's why I love it! Just enough weight to feel alive in the moment...


----------



## Tangster

Weight isn't a big deal to me in a pen. My Rotring 600 is very heavy, but the Falcon is absurdly light. It's all about the balance. The main draw for the metal falcon would be the CON-70. A piston filled falcon would be even better imo....if only.

Edit, stupid auto correct on my phone.


----------



## Silent One

OHHH, I love my cart!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm cafeside a lot and extra ink matters without carrying an external bottle.


----------



## jay-w

proton007 said:


> The FPN is down, in the midst of a change of servers. Its hard to find an alternative forum...well, we have this thread.


 
  
 fpgeeks.com isn't bad. A bit quieter but has the benefits of a smaller membership.


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> OHHH, I love my cart!!!   I'm cafeside a lot and extra ink matters without carrying an external bottle.




Exactly. Thats what I like about converters. Plug in a cartridge if needed.
However, do not be deceived by the size of the con-70. It holds 1ml of ink, compared to 1.4 ml of the Pelikan M800, which isn't a small pen by any measure.

For those needing a pen full of ink, there's the Custom 823. A mighty 2.2ml ink capacity, enough to last a few notebooks. 
And the nib is heavenly. I have the B nib, feels like a brush pen.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> Exactly. Thats what I like about converters. Plug in a cartridge if needed.
> However, do not be deceived by the size of the con-70. It holds 1ml of ink, compared to 1.4 ml of the Pelikan M800, which isn't a small pen by any measure.
> 
> For those needing a pen full of ink, there's the Custom 823. A mighty 2.2ml ink capacity, enough to last a few notebooks.
> ...


 
  
 No no! We ain't being deceived by our lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pilot Metal Falcon's capacity. I often check the fluid levels in my car routinely no matter what its capacity and status is. Same for the Falcon... but your pens mentioned sound really really nice.


----------



## Tangster

Sadly, the 823 doesn't fit my aesthetic tastes. Bit like the higher end sailor pens, I just don't like the classic cigar with rounded ends.
I passed on a 1911 for rather less than the going price because I would never use it.


----------



## Tangster

Also, having used actual brush pens at home(my dad enjoys traditional Chinese calligraphy) I'm not sure that's something I will want in a pen given how much more difficult a brush is to control than a nib.

I wasn't even writing difficult letters...just copying out basic characters from my dad's old brush writing book(1940 to 1950 I believe).


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> Also, having used actual brush pens at home(my dad enjoys traditional Chinese calligraphy) I'm not sure that's something I will want in a pen given how much more difficult a brush is to control than a nib.
> 
> I wasn't even writing difficult letters...just copying out basic characters from my dad's old brush writing book(1940 to 1950 I believe).




Relax..I described it like a brush pen because of the soft feel and smooth, wide nib. Its not bendy like a brush.

The cigar shape isn't everyone's taste, but then Pilot makes a few styles.


----------



## Silent One

I'm not big on cigar silhouettes either... I'm sure they have their place. I'm surprised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Santie didn't leave a Metal Falcon behind for the _Tangster._


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> No no! We ain't being deceived by our lovely  Pilot Metal Falcon's capacity. I often check the fluid levels in my car routinely no matter what its capacity and status is. Same for the Falcon... but your pens mentioned sound really really nice.




I really like the 823 because it's a demonstrator, and the filling mechanism cannot be found in any other pen on the market.

The convertors do need checking often, unless the pen itself is transparent.


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> I'm not big on cigar silhouettes either... I'm sure they have their place. I'm surprised :wink_face:  Santie didn't leave a Metal Falcon behind for the _Tangster._




The cigar shape started with the Sheaffer Balance.
It's one of the classic designs in pens, along with the flat end design of the Waterman, and the multi faceted design of the Eversharp Doric. 
I may be wrong, but tapered ends tend to be easier to slide into pockets. Back when people used to carry them in pockets.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Well guys, for a Christmas present I am allowed to order a drafting pencil... I'll probably use it at school and stuff and I'm thinking the Rotring 600 .5mm, i know i prefer a .5 g2 to a .7, any opinions?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

If you can pony up for the 800 its worth it imo, i often carry my drating penicls in my pocket. The one flaw with the 600 is that the tip does not retract. Another option is the rapid pro, which is also very nice.


----------



## attika89

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Well guys, for a Christmas present I am allowed to order a drafting pencil... I'll probably use it at school and stuff and I'm thinking the Rotring 600 .5mm, i know i prefer a .5 g2 to a .7, any opinions?


 

 The Rotring 600 is a great choice! I love all that I have.
 The 800 and the Rapid Pro what Scott suggested are also great.
  
 I was always afraid that the 800's mechanism, would be a bit loose or wobbly while writing. I don't know if this is the case or not, but that would certainly drive me nuts...
 The Rapid Pro is a much smoother pencil overall. Great, but the "original" is THE one! For me at least.
 I prefer the sharper, more technical look to the smooth and more elegant Rapid Pro.
 As I feel the 600s have better balance too.
  
 There are lots of great pencils out there, really!
 I had my eyes on the Pilot S20 (wood), Caran d'Ache 844, TWSBI Precision (very similar to the Rotring 600, but with a retractable sleeve also), UNI Kuru Toga.


----------



## Ra97oR

I should take a picture of my pen case and have you guys trying to pick up pen models from it. x3


----------



## attika89

ra97or said:


> I should take a picture of my pen case and have you guys trying to pick up pen models from it. x3


 

 XD


----------



## proton007

No one here has used a Pentel Graph Gear 1000? It's the best pencil for the price.
And the Staedtler 925-25.


----------



## Tangster

I don't use pencils enough to really justify getting a nicer mech pencil. Kinda difficult not to grab the 600 0.3 and ballpoint to round of the set though...


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> I don't use pencils enough to really justify getting a nicer mech pencil. Kinda difficult not to grab the 600 0.3 and ballpoint to round of the set though...




I use them for marking books. Mechanical pencils are also environment friendly.


----------



## Silent One

ra97or said:


> I should take a picture of my pen case and have you guys trying to pick up pen models from it. x3


 
  
 Forget time zones! Do it.... do it now!


----------



## attika89

proton007 said:


> No one here has used a Pentel Graph Gear 1000? It's the best pencil for the price.
> And the Staedtler 925-25.


 

 I haven't tried a Pentel so far, but they seem to be very well priced and good quality pencils.
 I have a Staedtler 925-25-20 which is great for the price, but you can really feel the price difference between that and the Rapid Pro.


----------



## Ra97oR

Enjoy.


----------



## attika89

ra97or said:


>


 
 Nice! The case seems to be great too!
  
 Pilot Vanishing Point (easy, but I can't pick out the color ), but I don't know the two next to the Hi-Tech.
 Otho Super Promecha and Promecha. and an eraser maybe?


----------



## Silent One

Okay, in the centre we have a Lamy with a Black cap. I see a the obvious ones with writing and.... you got me!


----------



## Ra97oR

attika89 said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
 There is a Mono eraser stick (white clip) along with 2 Promecha, first gen and lastest gen.  PM-1003S and PM1503P.


----------



## proton007

Anyone checked out this thread?
 http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php/topic/257941-nakaya-or-howto-waste-time-money/
  
 Wow.


----------



## jay-w

Lot of money flushed away.
  
 Doesn't scare me off though. It can happen with any product. I really like the decapod twist.


----------



## proton007

jay-w said:


> Lot of money flushed away.
> 
> Doesn't scare me off though. It can happen with any product. I really like the decapod twist.


 
  
 Well, the product side of the problem is universal.
  
 The pain comes from the amount involved, and the months of waiting to get a reply.
  
 Surprisingly the dealer seemed to communicate, but the company didn't. Usually its the other way round.


----------



## jay-w

proton007 said:


> Well, the product side of the problem is universal.
> 
> The pain comes from the amount involved, and the months of waiting to get a reply.
> 
> Surprisingly the dealer seemed to communicate, but the company didn't. Usually its the other way round.


 
  
 True. I can't help but feel that with three parties involved and seemingly all in different native languages in different countries the communication wasn't great. Nakaya dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## proton007

jay-w said:


> True. I can't help but feel that with three parties involved and seemingly all in different native languages in different countries the communication wasn't great. Nakaya dropped the ball on this one.




Language shouldn't be an issue nowadays. Even the free online translators are almost accurate.

However this got me thinking. The cost of Nakayas is due to the fact that the pens are hand made. The most common justification of the price tends to be that each pen is unique because of small variations.

I find it rather absurd. Every pen, whether it's mass produced or hand made, will eventually wear to the user's hand and style. Every used pen is unique in that sense. 
So, whats the value add in a handmade pen then? Brand value? Hype? That seems the case.


----------



## jay-w

Nobody said it had to make sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I mean the guy was spending $1200. It's a pen. Even the $550 for the standard models is stretching it in my opinion.
  
 I think people that buy these handmade items place a higher value on something that a human being has crafted. Paying the artisan with their creativity and their art and craft so to speak. Whatever. 
  
 On the other hand personally I still cannot bring myself to pay a lot of money for a fountain pen made out of precious resin or acrylic. I see that and think plastic. For the prices you would hope it had a bloody good nib.


----------



## proton007

jay-w said:


> Nobody said it had to make sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yep. Even for $550 its a stretch.  The MB 149 seems like a good deal in comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My understanding is that its pretty similar to how people sell art. Hype sells it and maintains its value. People praise it everywhere, no one says anything negative in case they have to sell the piece they own.


----------



## Tangster

Repairing nibs, regrinding and retipping...mostly by hand. That's experience and skill there.


----------



## proton007

^^
 That's some skilful work.
  
 However, if you'll see a video of any newer manufacturing process, you'll find it's mostly hand operated machinery. The cutting and welding, slitting of nibs is of course done by machines, but performing an operation on the nib, checking and fine tuning is still done by hand most gold nibs.


----------



## Tangster

Needed a new sac, nib needed smoothing out and then the clip and lever need a polish. Not bad for £16.


----------



## Silent One

You're doing quite well across the pond....


----------



## proton007

tangster said:


> Needed a new sac, nib needed smoothing out and then the clip and lever need a polish. Not bad for £16.




For £16 its amazing value!


----------



## proton007

Whats up with people and converters lately? I saw someone over at FPN mentioning they *HATE* the con-70.  In capitals. Any bad experiences ?


----------



## Silent One

NONE.


----------



## proton007

silent one said:


> NONE.


 
  
 Me neither.
 Infact I find it simpler and more functional, easy to repair.

 Moreover, the Con-70 has never harassed me or my family, ran away on its own, made a mess or called up the police. Its as good as a converter can get. I wonder what the problem is.


----------



## Silent One

proton007 said:


> Me neither.
> Infact I find it simpler and more functional, easy to repair.
> 
> Moreover, the Con-70 has never harassed me or my family, ran away on its own, made a mess or called up the police. Its as good as a converter can get. I wonder what the problem is.


 




 I realize everyone has a different reality. But I may have to visit FPN just to see!


----------



## Tangster

I'm still in the vintage mode right now. That metal Falcon is getting edged down the "to buy" list as well with the Italix Parson Essential and Orginalis being very, very attractive right now(Seriously, nibs by Leonardt...) as well as wanting to get a Pelikan sometime, although I'm somewhat conflicted between the M200, the M200 demonstrator and the rather cool looking M205 white. At some point this year I'd also like to try out a Visconti. Not sure if my local pen store has one of those and I can't check until the Easter break.


----------



## brim71

Nice flex on that one Tangster, wow!
  
 I, too, like the white M205, although I like it capped better than un-capped (I think the ink window spoils the nice clean look for me).  The other white pens that I like the look of: Pilot Prera (which looks nearly identical to the M205, but without the ink window) and the Sailor ProGear (with the rose gold trim, mmm...).  I have a bit of a thing with white pens 
  
 I have a Visconti Rembrandt in ivory and have no real complaints with it, just some minor comments about the design.  Great writer though!
  
 Anyone going to the Philly Pen Show this weekend?


----------



## proton007

Finally. Found the aubergine ink I was looking for. De-artamentis.
Also got the Edelstien Topaz, shades well.


----------



## Silent One




----------



## miceblue

I got my first fountain pen today.
Lamy Vista - Extra Fine nib


We'll see how it fares when writing rapid lecture notes on Wednesday. The Cross brand ballpoint pen I usually use (the black ink in in the photo above) doesn't seem to work very well in this cheap'o notebook.


[rule]


tangster said:


> Repairing nibs, regrinding and retipping...mostly by hand. That's experience and skill there.



Wow, that seems really laborious. : o


----------



## proton007

miceblue said:


> I got my first fountain pen today.
> Lamy Vista - Extra Fine nib
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome to the club!

The safari/vista is a good pen, maybe use a dry ink if using thin paper.


----------



## Silent One

miceblue said:


> I got my first fountain pen today.
> Lamy Vista - Extra Fine nib


 
  
_Congrats on your new journey..._


----------



## miceblue

Thanks all!

I think it'll take me a while to get used to writing with a fountain pen. It seems to take less effort for me to write a letter, so I tend to write larger than what I usually do with a ballpoint pen. XD


----------



## proton007

I think I need therapy. 
I seem to be suffering from Inkophilia.

I went to a local shop today, to try some inks. My reasoning being, inks never look the same on the computer screen as they do on paper.

After trying 7-8 inks, I finally bought 4, all Iroshizuku:
-- Murasaki
-- Kon Peki
-- Momiji
-- Yama Guri

Then came the shocker. The price, it was almost the same as US price.

I still went ahead with the purchase.

Thats what the experience of a B&M store costs nowadays. 

I feel part stupid, part guilty and part happy. Damn this ink.


----------



## proton007

Oh, and a word of advice.

Never use the Pelikan 4001 inks to test a new pen.
They're dry and the pen feels scratchier than it actually is. I learnt a lesson with my sailor F55.
After a change in ink, it felt smooth as silk.


----------



## Silent One

_ Murasaki.... _


----------



## brhfl

proton007 said:


> Oh, and a word of advice.
> 
> Never use the Pelikan 4001 inks to test a new pen.
> They're dry and the pen feels scratchier than it actually is. I learnt a lesson with my sailor F55.
> After a change in ink, it felt smooth as silk.


 
 Makes sense, seeing as Pelikans tend to be obnoxiously (in my opinion) wet writers...


----------



## Ra97oR

I still have quite a fair bit of Kon-Peki left. Love that colour.


----------



## proton007

ra97or said:


> I still have quite a fair bit of Kon-Peki left. Love that colour.


 
  
 Yes, I was thinking of getting that or the Edelstein Topaz. In the end I got both, because the Kon-Peki is a different blue, and the Topaz shades like nothing I've seen before.
  
 The color I like most among the Iroshizuku is 'Syo-Ro'. It appears blue at first, and as its dries, takes on a green shade. And the green is a lovely shade of blue-green. Reminds me of pine needles, exactly as it says on the box.
  
 This is what fascinates me about Pilot's Iroshizuku inks. They're based on natural themes, and the colors actually *do* remind you of that particular aspect of nature.
  
 Partly because the colors are so accurate, and partly because the inks shade well. They're absolutely gorgeous with high flow pens.
  
 Sometimes I use a dip nib to test inks, and dip nibs generally don't have any iridium tip so they tend to be somewhat scratchy. They're the best way IMO to test an ink's smoothing properties.
 The second advantage is that the ink flow changes as you use up the ink, and that provides a very good reference on how the ink will perform with high and low flow.
 All Iroshizuku inks I've tested so far make the dip nib write almost like a regular FP nib.
  
 Now I'm thinking of doing away with the 4001. There's a bit of black left, but now I'm leaning towards the Namiki Black. The Namiki ink flows well, so it suits a wider range of pens.


----------



## attika89

miceblue said:


> I got my first fountain pen today.
> Lamy Vista - Extra Fine nib


 
 Congrats! That's a great starting pen!
 ____

 I've finally ordered a Pilot S20 drafting pencil (0.3) ! I wanted to get one for years.
 My two Montblacs are back from nib work, and a restored vintage Montblanc is also on the way....
 My wallet is in pain.....
 And now I see you talking about Iroshizuku....


----------



## proton007

Anyone had any experience with JoWo steel nibs?


----------



## jay-w

Like Bock they are on a lot of pens. I think a couple of mine have them. I haven't had any problems.


----------



## proton007

jay-w said:


> Like Bock they are on a lot of pens. I think a couple of mine have them. I haven't had any problems.




Thanks for the info. Its going to be used on a custom pen I'm placing order for. The nib smoothness etc I can tune but the feed quality is also important. Seems they're quite well received. 
Bock seems to provide nibs for quite a few manufacturers. Funnily I don't own any of those brands, except a single modern Pelikan.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

I received my Cross YOTS Pen and am enjoying the feel a lot.
The only other fountain pen I've owned is the Ferrari Sheaffer Pen so not a great point of reference.
But I like the weight and flow of it (Got the fine nib)


Spoiler


----------



## brhfl

My mother had this giant… satchel, let's say… of cheap, promotional ballpoints and 0.5mm mps… that she was going through for the sake of finding what wrote, what didn't, and ditching/keeping accordingly. So I was going through with her, having some laughs at the various silly ways companies promote their goods… then these little suckers turn up…

 …a sterling, Tiffany branded Cross set she received ~50 years ago? If only it was an FP/MP set, it'd be perfect, but I'm sure I can find an acceptable BP refill, and in the meantime… love the MP… would you fine folks polish them up? Part of the charm of sterling, to me, has always been the patina… and this is ~50 years of patina! It may be heresy, but I love it…


----------



## Silent One




----------



## miceblue

Rawr...it's only been 2 weeks and 2 days since I got my fountain pen and it's already almost out of ink. Dooh. >.>

Anyway, is it normal to have the ink get into the grip part of the Lamy Vista? I used to have a different kind of pen that used a liquid ink and it too got into the grip. I'm not a fan of the way it looks, so I was wondering if it's possible to clean it out somehow.

Something like this:



Speaking of replacement ink, I got myself a converter. Is there a recommended brand of ink to get? I've been pretty happy with the stock ink in the Vista except for it runs pretty fast when writing in my composition notebook (I have to write extra large because the ink flows too quickly and it writes more like a medium size than extra fine).


----------



## Planar_head

The grip area houses the feed, which controls the flow of ink to the nib. In a demonstrator, such as you have, there is no way around it; you will see ink in the grip section.
  
 As for ink usage, I run a full converter down in about a week and a half, though that's very heavy usage.


----------



## Silent One

I use twin Pilots frequently switching between the two. Each nearly runs out at week 4, just in time for their monthly flush.


----------



## proton007

Handwriting practice, a full con-50 converter empties in about 3 pages when written on both sides.


----------



## Silent One

When I step on it and crank out the letters, I'm dipping a few times a month per Pilot. But I also have a light touch/stroke and think I may be using a bit less ink compared to someone _really laying it down_.


----------



## Tangster

I can run my Lamy converter down in 1-2 days with a 0.5mm stub nib and 3 days with the EF just in everyday note taking. During revision time it won't last the day.


----------



## brim71

brhfl said:


> My mother had this giant… satchel, let's say… of cheap, promotional ballpoints and 0.5mm mps… that she was going through for the sake of finding what wrote, what didn't, and ditching/keeping accordingly. So I was going through with her, having some laughs at the various silly ways companies promote their goods… then these little suckers turn up…
> 
> …a sterling, Tiffany branded Cross set she received ~50 years ago? If only it was an FP/MP set, it'd be perfect, but I'm sure I can find an acceptable BP refill, and in the meantime… love the MP… would you fine folks polish them up? Part of the charm of sterling, to me, has always been the patina… and this is ~50 years of patina! It may be heresy, but I love it…


 
 Love the patina, leave it dark!
  
 There are people that say that polishing the tarnish/patina out of the silver will actually reduce the value of the pen/pencil.  This is up for debate, as more than likely a bad or spotty polish would slightly reduce the overall look and maybe the value, but in the end it's up to you.  Do whatever you feel will give you the most enjoyment out of it!


----------



## treal512

I've strayed away from fountain pens because of bleeding and getting ink on my hands (I'll admit, I was using a cheap Hero) and have recently used a few different cheap pens I'd like to report on. I really liked the Uni Jetstream 0.7mm at first, but after having 2 of them sputter out on me like clockwork last semester before even reaching the end 1/3 of ink, I gave up on them. They write really nicely at first, with no bleeding and easy writing, but then they start feeding inconsistently and writing poorly. Very sad.
  
 Next pen that I've started using recently is the Pilot G-Tec-C4. I actually hated this pen at first, but now that I've given up on the 0.7mm Jetstream, I've come to like this pen. It feels a bit scratchy and flexy at first, but after easing up on my writing pressure, I've started to really enjoy this extremely nimble 0.4mm pen. It writes and flicks letters effortlessly. I'll be ordering some nicer college rule paper (TOPS notebook paper) soon to hopefully increase my writing enjoyment.
  
 And my most very recent pen experience has interestingly enough been provided by a friend who randomly gifted me because I was complaining about the 0.7mm Jetstream. He gave me a 1.0mm Jetstream and while it writes a lot more boldly, it reminds me of a cheap Bic. That's not necessarily a bad thing. The Bic Cristal used to be my long time go-to pen before I started venturing out more, but I'll keep my praise to a minimum (for now) because this pen's sibling has been very, very bad. Terrible, even.
  
 Edit: Maybe for my next post I will post pictures, etc. because I am still on the hunt. So does anyone have any cheap pen recommendations? My main criteria is smooth feeding and no bleeding.


----------



## linuxid10t

treal512 said:


> I've strayed away from fountain pens because of bleeding and getting ink on my hands (I'll admit, I was using a cheap Hero) and have recently used a few different cheap pens I'd like to report on. I really liked the Uni Jetstream 0.7mm at first, but after having 2 of them sputter out on me like clockwork last semester before even reaching the end 1/3 of ink, I gave up on them. They write really nicely at first, with no bleeding and easy writing, but then they start feeding inconsistently and writing poorly. Very sad.
> 
> Next pen that I've started using recently is the Pilot G-Tec-C4. I actually hated this pen at first, but now that I've given up on the 0.7mm Jetstream, I've come to like this pen. It feels a bit scratchy and flexy at first, but after easing up on my writing pressure, I've started to really enjoy this extremely nimble 0.4mm pen. It writes and flicks letters effortlessly. I'll be ordering some nicer college rule paper (TOPS notebook paper) soon to hopefully increase my writing enjoyment.
> 
> ...


 
 Your ink makes a huge difference with bleedthrough with a fountain pen.  A bottle of bleedthrough resistant ink such as R&K Salix or Noodler's X-Feather could be what you need. (or better paper)


----------



## treal512

linuxid10t said:


> Your ink makes a huge difference with bleedthrough with a fountain pen.  A bottle of bleedthrough resistant ink such as R&K Salix or Noodler's X-Feather could be what you need. (or better paper)


 
  
 Thanks, I didn't think about trying another ink. I guess the ink can almost be every bit as important as the pen in this hobby.


----------



## treal512

Okay, thanks to this thread I just went a little crazy, but it only cost me $13. I bought one of each:
  
 Pentel Slicci Gel 0.3 mm - Black
 Pilot Hi-Tec-C Maica Gel 0.4 mm - Blue Black
 Uni-ball Signo UM-153 Gel 1.0mm - Black
 Uni-ball Signo UM-151 Gel 0.5 mm - Brown Black
 Uni-ball Signo UM-151 Gel 0.38 mm - Black


----------



## miceblue

I just got a bottle of Noodler's Ink in blue; I like its colour a lot. It has more of a sky-blue kind of look compared to the stock Lamy's more purple. My "purple" ink isn't completely out though, so I'll have to wait a few more days for it to run dry and use the converter for the new ink.


The test above was just dipping the tip into the ink well without the stock ink cartridge in place; I tried to suck out as much ink as I could from the pen before testing the new ink.


----------



## leftnose

I love blue ink.  From top to bottom, I think Private Reserve makes the best.  Lake Placid Blue, Midnight Blue, DC Supershow, Ebony Blue, American Blue.  They're all fantastic.  But they all behave like modern super saturated inks and take a while to dry and can feather on bad paper.  Visconti Blue is probably my most used ink as it behaves well with good dry time but still has a great deep saturated color.  Waterman Florida Blue (or whatever it's called now) is still the best "vintage" blue to me.


----------



## treal512

leftnose said:


> I love blue ink.  From top to bottom, I think Private Reserve makes the best.  Lake Placid Blue, Midnight Blue, DC Supershow, Ebony Blue, American Blue.  They're all fantastic.  But they all behave like modern super saturated inks and take a while to dry and can feather on bad paper.  Visconti Blue is probably my most used ink as it behaves well with good dry time but still has a great deep saturated color.  Waterman Florida Blue (or whatever it's called now) is still the best "vintage" blue to me.


 
  
 I don't know much about inks, but what I do know is that Private Reserve does indeed dry slowly and can feather, like you say. The only bottle of ink I have is the "fast drying" ultra black Private Reserve and it has been a mess for me. Can't say that I was using a good FP or the right storing techniques to avoid such an experience though.
  
 As for blue ink, I'm looking forward to the Pilot Hi-Tec-C Maica's blue black ink.


----------



## leftnose

Yeah, Private Reserve is definitely a "pleasure" ink rather than a "business" ink.  Visconti Blue, Aurora Blue (too purple for me), or Waterman Florida Blue are all better for getting work done.


----------



## jay-w

The thing with fountain pens is you have to be conscious of not only your pen and nib but also the ink and paper you use and combinations thereof.


----------



## proton007

jay-w said:


> The thing with fountain pens is you have to be conscious of not only your pen and nib but also the ink and paper you use and combinations thereof.




It is only in our time that we have the luxury to choose from multiple types of papers and inks.
In the days when FPs were used daily (my childhood for instance) there wasn't a lot to explore. Writing in multiple notebooks daily meant that I just bought a reasonably good notebook, average by any standards today.

About nib and inks, well, they generally used to smoothen out after a few weeks of writing. 

Now that we have so many inks and papers we don't have enough users. What an irony.


----------



## proton007

144 esterbrook nibs for $30. Lets see if it turns out to be a good purchase or not.


----------



## miceblue

Note to self: buy Lamy-brand ink next time

This Noodle's ink bleeds through paper, writes larger in my lab notebook, and the colour isn't uniform when writing. >.>


----------



## IcedTea

waterman inks are also very well behaved


----------



## brhfl

miceblue said:


> […] and the colour isn't uniform when writing. >.>


 
 While I definitely understand this being seen as a negative, this 'shading' aspect is often regarded as a huge plus in the FP community. A lot of inks are going to shoot for this. 
  
 Pelikan inks tend to run a bit dry, addressing your other concerns. 
  
 And not all Noodler's inks are made equal. Dude has made an ink with… pretty much any combination of qualities imaginable… Don't let this one sour you!


----------



## Silent One

Got any Pilot Iroshizuku inks lying about?


----------



## miceblue

brhfl said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > […] and the colour isn't uniform when writing. >.>
> ...



Ah, is it? I like my lettering in one colour. XD

I'll keep that in mind though.


----------



## treal512

Need more pics.
  

  
 My new Maruman Mnemosyne Today's Act notepad and pens arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 (not the best camera)


----------



## skimminst

icedtea said:


> waterman inks are also very well behaved


 

 Well, I am using Waterman's "Havana Brown" ink: It is very smooth and of ritch colour but takes some time to dry...
  
 Luckily I have a Lamy AL-Star (broad nib) in coffee brown finish what makes a great match to the ink.


----------



## proton007

Anyone tried writing with a brush pen?
  
 Seems like fun, saw a couple of videos on Youtube.


----------



## Silent One

Absolutely looks fun! I'll have to give that a try along with you...


----------



## brim71

skimminst said:


> Well, I am using Waterman's "Havana Brown" ink: It is very smooth and of ritch colour but takes some time to dry...
> 
> Luckily I have a Lamy AL-Star (broad nib) in coffee brown finish what makes a great match to the ink.


 
 Havana Brown, or whatever they call it now, is my absolute favorite ink.  I always end up reaching for that bottle over all the others!


----------



## proton007

No favourites for me...but I do prefer shading inks.

Tried a brush pen the other day. I got one with ink to try. Liked it so much that I got another with a smaller tip, but this one needs to be filled with ink (can use fp ink ).

I found brush pens are quite cool if you just want to doodle and draw. Writing needs more control but brush-writing looks quite unique.


----------



## Silent One

Can't wait to try the brush thing. Maybe something fine. Maybe something purple. Though, there is always black and that will always delight.


----------



## brim71

proton007 said:


> No favourites for me...but I do prefer shading inks.
> 
> Tried a brush pen the other day. I got one with ink to try. Liked it so much that I got another with a smaller tip, but this one needs to be filled with ink (can use fp ink
> 
> ...


 
 Brush pens are something that I've always wanted to try.  Did you get the Noodler's one?  For some reason I feel like it'll be more like painting than writing, or is the brush quite stiff?  Can you write something in reasonably small letters?
  
 A bit late, but below are some pictures of my main Philly pen show purchase, a Lamy 2000.  It's a pen that's been on my list for a while now and I can't believe it's taken me this long to pick one up.  I've had it for about a month now and I'm smitten with it!  Gorgeous pen and definitely in the permanent rotation now. 

  
 I went with the black one (or 'Makrolon' which just makes it seem even cooler) over the stainless steel one.  Mainly because of price because the SS one is double the price, but I also like the black/silver look.  Really sleek design, nice springy clip, great 'clipping' cap, and really smooth piston filling system.
  

  
 The nib is semi-hooded, 14kt gold (platinum coated), and I went with an oblique medium.
  

  
 One of the reasons I was hesitant getting a 2k was I had read some negative reviews of the nib.  Some people love it, some people aren't happy with it, so I wanted to make sure I tested it before buying, hence buying a new pen at a pen show, which I had never done before (you can typically find better prices for new pens online, so I save the pen shows for vintage).
  
 I gotta say, I'm sorry that I waited.  The nib is great, no scratchiness at all.  Really juicy wet too, which is why I went with the M and not the B.  I think the B would just pour ink out of it.  The OB nib doesn't give too much line variation to my normal writing, but is really easy to write with and seems to have a large, sweet 'angle', compared to other OB's I've tried.
  
 Can you tell I love it??  Seriously, nothing bad to say!  If you're looking for a fountain pen around the $100 mark and have a few extra to spend, get one!


----------



## Tangster

proton007 said:


> Anyone tried writing with a brush pen?
> 
> Seems like fun, saw a couple of videos on Youtube.


 
 Not tried a brush pen, but I dabbled in chinese brush caligraphy(my dad saw me writing with fountain pens and said if I liked that I should try his brushes). It's hard. Totally different mindset to using a fountain pen.


----------



## Silent One

Hard Rewarding.... there, much better!


----------



## IcedTea

@brim71 I really like the lamy 2k pics with the piano  
  
 I'm still hesitant on getting the 2k, I'm not sure if I'll like it or not be honest. I was actually thinking about saving up for a Pilot Custom 823 or 74 in the future. But a part of me still wants to give the Lamy a try  
  
 I have pretty small handwriting, so it'll have to be an extra fine if I do get one (hence my preference towards japanese nibs)


----------



## brhfl

brim71 said:


> I went with the black one (or 'Makrolon' which just makes it seem even cooler) over the stainless steel one.  Mainly because of price because the SS one is double the price, but I also like the black/silver look.  Really sleek design, nice springy clip, great 'clipping' cap, and really smooth piston filling system.


 
  
 Congrats on that one, great pen (and solid pictures!). The makrolon version is also just much... warmer and more engaging than the stainless, in my opinion. Plus, the makrolon is the classic material for the 2k.


----------



## brim71

icedtea said:


> @brim71 I really like the lamy 2k pics with the piano
> 
> I'm still hesitant on getting the 2k, I'm not sure if I'll like it or not be honest. I was actually thinking about saving up for a Pilot Custom 823 or 74 in the future. But a part of me still wants to give the Lamy a try
> 
> I have pretty small handwriting, so it'll have to be an extra fine if I do get one (hence my preference towards japanese nibs)


 
 If there is a place where you can try the 2k out I'd definitely give it a shot.  It's what I would call a writer's pen, because it's so comfortable in the hand, well... my hand anyway.  And yes, if you like Japanese nibs, get the EF.  The EF 2k I tested wrote like a normal F.
  
 I like the Pilot Customs too, nice choices!  They seem to be writer's pens as well.  I like the integrated plunger filling system of the 823, but it's also quite a bit more money.  If you go with the Pilot, get it from Richard Binder, though.  He'll make sure to tune up the nib before he ships.
  
@brhfl Thanks!  I'm happy with the black decision too.  I have to admit that the SS version was really tempting.  It's a sexy pen and I was surprised by how much heavier it was than the makrolon.  There were a couple drawbacks, though (no ink window, expensive), and I was worried about it being slick while writing because my hands tend to sweat when writing for a while.  Anyway.. I'm happy!


----------



## jay-w

I love my Lamy 2k. Just sayin'


----------



## proton007

The 2000 is a pen made by dreamers, in the 60s and 70s when 'space' and 'the future' were hot topics in writing and discussion. Futuristic material, streamlined shape.

No wonder its still popular among FP enthusiasts. 

I have the black in EF, but whenever I see the SS I feel like getting it too.


----------



## linuxid10t

brim71 said:


> If there is a place where you can try the 2k out I'd definitely give it a shot.  It's what I would call a writer's pen, because it's so comfortable in the hand, well... my hand anyway.  And yes, if you like Japanese nibs, get the EF.  The EF 2k I tested wrote like a normal F.


 
 As long as you can deal with the metal ears...


----------



## brhfl

proton007 said:


> […]
> 
> I have the black in EF, but whenever I see the SS I feel like getting it too.


 
 In stainless, it's a nice presentation piece. In black makrolon, it's an amazing pen. Just my 2c.


----------



## proton007

brhfl said:


> In stainless, it's a nice presentation piece. In black makrolon, it's an amazing pen. Just my 2c.




Almost like the Pilot Myu.
Even better.


----------



## attika89

brim71 said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats!
 I'm in love with my L2k ever since I've first touched it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 My EF is very smooth, one of my smoothest pens. It does have bit small sweet spot though.


----------



## jay-w

linuxid10t said:


> As long as you can deal with the metal ears...


 
  
 Before buying mine I read all the complaints and thought it would be an issue for me. When I got the pen I didn't even notice and thats right where I grip the pen.


----------



## brim71

proton007 said:


> Almost like the Pilot Myu.
> Even better.




I love the Myu. If there weren't so many knockoffs running around I'd get one right now. My mini Sailor got me into the "pocket" pens like the Myu. Now you got me looking at pics of them again, sigh...




jay-w said:


> Before buying mine I read all the complaints and thought it would be an issue for me. When I got the pen I didn't even notice and thats right where I grip the pen.




I'm with you, I thought they would be an issue as well, but I can't even tell they're there when I write. I guess if you had a really tight grip while writing you may notice them more.


----------



## linuxid10t

jay-w said:


> Before buying mine I read all the complaints and thought it would be an issue for me. When I got the pen I didn't even notice and thats right where I grip the pen.


 
 This guy...  Has fingers of steel...
  
 Really though, I wish they got rid of the ears and did something like a magnetic cap.  It is just such a shame that such a sleek design has those damn ears.


----------



## jay-w

linuxid10t said:


> This guy...  Has fingers of steel...
> 
> Really though, I wish they got rid of the ears and did something like a magnetic cap.  It is just such a shame that such a sleek design has those damn ears.


 
  
 This funny guy.
  
 I actually don't like the taper of the grip section which is why I have to hold it higher.
  
 Pilot VP is another one I thought would irk the crapola out of me but I couldn't resist buying the matte black one. The clip actually doesn't bother me but this time it's the larger diameter of the grip section.


----------



## proton007

jay-w said:


> This funny guy.
> 
> I actually don't like the taper of the grip section which is why I have to hold it higher.
> 
> Pilot VP is another one I thought would irk the crapola out of me but I couldn't resist buying the matte black one. The clip actually doesn't bother me but this time it's the larger diameter of the grip section.




Which VP? The Decimo is slimmer than the original VP.


----------



## attika89

jay-w said:


> Before buying mine I read all the complaints and thought it would be an issue for me. When I got the pen I didn't even notice and thats right where I grip the pen.


 
 I've read a lot about the issue. I barely notice those. Only when I'm paying attention to them directly.
 I'm holding it a bit lower though.

 So far there were only two pens what were so uncomfortable or annoying, I had to sell them.
 Waterman Carene and Parker 51 Demi.
 I might try the latter again, but only the normal sized model.


----------



## proton007

attika89 said:


> I've read a lot about the issue. I barely notice those. Only when I'm paying attention to them directly.
> I'm holding it a bit lower though.
> 
> So far there were only two pens what were so uncomfortable or annoying, I had to sell them.
> ...


 
  
 I haven't had any issue with the 51, mine is the normal sized.
  
 Another aspect I've been wondering about is how some pens have a 'step' between the barrel and the grip section, to streamline the cap and the barrel, make the surfaces flush.
 I don't have any such pen, but if someone does, I'd like to hear their opinion.


----------



## brim71

proton007 said:


> I haven't had any issue with the 51, mine is the normal sized.
> 
> Another aspect I've been wondering about is how some pens have a 'step' between the barrel and the grip section, to streamline the cap and the barrel, make the surfaces flush.
> I don't have any such pen, but if someone does, I'd like to hear their opinion.


 
 I have a couple pens with this design, Parker 75 and Lamy CP1 and Studio come to mind.  Absolutely no problem on the Parker or the Studio.  I think the grip section is large enough to fit my fingers, so they're not resting on the 'step.'
  
 The CP1, on the other hand, my thumb rests directly on the step.  Not a huge deal and I don't really take notice, but can become irritating after long writing periods.  If you have a death grip then I can see how it would be a big issue.


----------



## proton007

brim71 said:


> I have a couple pens with this design, Parker 75 and Lamy CP1 and Studio come to mind.  Absolutely no problem on the Parker or the Studio.  I think the grip section is large enough to fit my fingers, so they're not resting on the 'step.'
> 
> The CP1, on the other hand, my thumb rests directly on the step.  Not a huge deal and I don't really take notice, but can become irritating after long writing periods.  If you have a death grip then I can see how it would be a big issue.


 
  
 Well, since you mention the Studio, I guess some of my pens do have a very tiny step, but as you say its hardly noticeable.  A lot of pens gently taper down that part, or have the cap threads there.
  
 I'm of the opinion that if the step size is higher, the grip section needs to be much longer so that one's thumb doesn't rest on the step while writing. I've been considering placing an order for a custom pen, I guess I'll stay away from one with too deep a step.


----------



## attika89

The Pilot Metropolitan has a bigger step above the grip section. For me it wasn't an issue, but I don't hold my pens too high.


----------



## proton007

attika89 said:


> The Pilot Metropolitan has a bigger step above the grip section. For me it wasn't an issue, but I don't hold my pens too high.




Ah, the Metropolitan. Totally slipped my mind, and it's one of those regular rotation pens. 
Maybe its not as uncomfortable as I imagined, atleast I don't remember it being as such.

Another aspect of holding is the pressure point. I used to hold the pen with the tripod grip but was using more pressure from the thumb...going through the writing lessons corrected that mistake, now I use the index finger for pressure variation, works well with flexy nibs.


----------



## jay-w

proton007 said:


> Which VP? The Decimo is slimmer than the original VP.


 
  
 The original. With the metal body it's a pretty chonky pen.
  
 Btw I love my Lamy Studio as well. I have the brushed steel version and it could well be my favourite.


----------



## attika89

proton007 said:


> Ah, the Metropolitan. Totally slipped my mind, and it's one of those regular rotation pens.
> Maybe its not as uncomfortable as I imagined, atleast I don't remember it being as such.
> 
> Another aspect of holding is the pressure point. I used to hold the pen with the tripod grip but was using more pressure from the thumb...going through the writing lessons corrected that mistake, now I use the index finger for pressure variation, works well with flexy nibs.


 
 I think you are right about that the step needs to be in a good distance from the grip section. You just need to know how high do you normally hold your pens and you'll have an idea if it would bother you or not.
 For me the first issue is aesthetics with most pens with a big step. The Metro is still a nice one though.
  
 I mean, like these custom pens:
 The proportions are just a bit off, and the step is not for making it more streamline or anything...I'm not really fond of these.
 They can be comfortable though.


----------



## proton007

attika89 said:


> I think you are right about that the step needs to be in a good distance from the grip section. You just need to know how high do you normally hold your pens and you'll have an idea if it would bother you or not.
> For me the first issue is aesthetics with most pens with a big step. The Metro is still a nice one though.
> 
> I mean, like these custom pens:
> ...


 
  
 Well, this one above ^^ has a long grip section but its too narrow... the entire design is out of proportion as you say.
  
 I'd prefer something along these lines:
  

  
 Its all made in one piece, and is using a Pelikan nib unit. That's the best part about custom pens. There's an endless choice of materials, overall design, and you can add your own modifications. In the end the pen would be unique to your needs.
  
 (The image is not mine).


----------



## brim71

The proportions, I think, definitely have the most to do with it.  A good excuse to take some pens out!
  
 Here are a few pens I have at work that have the little "step" that we're talking about:
  

  
 In order from left to right, Lamy 2k (just because it's here, although it doesn't have a "step"), Parker 75, Sheaffer Triumph 444, Lamy Studio, and Lamy CP1.  I tried to line up the "steps" as close as possible, to use as a reference.  And below, a close-up picture of their steps (same order and a nice excuse to test the new "macro" lens on my iphone):
  

  
 You can see that the CP1's step is much closer to the tip of the nib and this is the only one of the 5 that bothers me (even though the actual steps are similar in height).  My thumb rests right on top of it when I'm holding it normally.  The triumph actually has ears and a step, but no problem holding it comfortably.


----------



## Ra97oR

Been using it for about a year now, loving it even more.


----------



## Silent One

It looks so smooth...


----------



## Silent One

I'm looking forward to bringing some Rhodia Ice Graph tablets home soon. Long used the traditional Orange cover but in the last few years been enjoying the Black covers. I'm curious about the dirt impact on the White, though...
  





  
 http://rhodiadrive.com/2014/04/03/rhodia-ice/


----------



## Ra97oR

I need to find A5 dotpads. So wanted to try them out.


----------



## brhfl

silent one said:


> I'm looking forward to bringing some Rhodia Ice Graph tablets home soon. Long used the traditional Orange cover but in the last few years been enjoying the Black covers. I'm curious about the dirt impact on the White, though...
> 
> [...]


 
 Ooo, those are pretty! Though I agree with you about the dirt, and they're not the sort of thing I go Rhodia for (top spiral, dot grid).


----------



## Silent One

When available I'm gonna run with 'em, see how they work out. Should look really nice inside my portfolio to compliment the Black covered notepad.


----------



## miceblue

Are there any relatively inexpensive nib options for a Lamy Safari pen that I can use for calligraphy-like writing?

i.e. a nib to write something similar to this:


----------



## brim71

miceblue said:


> Are there any relatively inexpensive nib options for a Lamy Safari pen that I can use for calligraphy-like writing?
> 
> i.e. a nib to write something similar to this:


 
  
 Yes there are, and really easy to switch out too.  Lamy sells italic nibs in 1.1, 1.5, and 1.9mm widths.  They cost around $13 from Goulet, but other places may be cheaper.
  
Goulet also has some videos showing you how to swap out nibs on the Lamy pens.


----------



## kizzard

I got a Lamy Safari Fine the other day - my first FP. I'm loving it, but I find that, especially on certain paper, it flows too fast and bleeds a touch/ends up with too much ink on the paper. Is this correctable by different ink? Or do I need to get the EF nib? Currently I'm just using the Lamy Blue cartridge it came with.


----------



## heatofamatch

kizzard said:


> I got a Lamy Safari Fine the other day - my first FP. I'm loving it, but I find that, especially on certain paper, it flows too fast and bleeds a touch/ends up with too much ink on the paper. Is this correctable by different ink? Or do I need to get the EF nib? Currently I'm just using the Lamy Blue cartridge it came with.


 
  
 Personally I think it's easiest to correct by switching paper.
  
 You might have to experiment a lot. The choice of paper is never as simple as making a beeline for the finest paper, or those marked as FP-friendly or whatever -- you could end up with reasonably cheap, low end paper that just happen to work out for the pen. I now use several different kinds of paper to cater for all of my pens and pencils.
  
 I would try that first before going for the EF nib.


----------



## kizzard

heatofamatch said:


> Personally I think it's easiest to correct by switching paper.
> 
> You might have to experiment a lot. The choice of paper is never as simple as making a beeline for the finest paper, or those marked as FP-friendly or whatever -- you could end up with reasonably cheap, low end paper that just happen to work out for the pen. I now use several different kinds of paper to cater for all of my pens and pencils.
> 
> I would try that first before going for the EF nib.


 
  
 Thanks for your insight. I think you are right - when writing on my notepad, I don't have any troubles. It was only when using scraps of printer paper to scrawl some notes down that I was having problems. I'll use my notebook paper in future.


----------



## miceblue

brim71 said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any relatively inexpensive nib options for a Lamy Safari pen that I can use for calligraphy-like writing?
> ...



Indeed! There was a 20% sale at a local bookstore and I grabbed a 1.1 mm nib. Maybe 1.5 would have been a bit better, but this will do.


How do you all write a capital "T" in cursive? I'm re-learning my cursive capital letters, but "T" (as well as "F," "S," and "G") has always been a bit tricky for me.

^ The "T" in "Twenty" looks nice on the top row, but it looks terrible in "This" right below it (it looks like "Ghis" or something). The style of "T" to the left of it looks nicer with the smaller font I think.


----------



## rapoon

do any of you own or have you used a Sailor 1911?
  
 I'm considering purchasing one but I'm a bit concerned about nib replacement (if it needed it).
  
 my understanding is that the nibs either cannot be replaced, or it's difficult and expensive.


----------



## leesure




----------



## AppleheadMay

Now that's a post worthy of both this thread and forum!


----------



## brim71

rapoon said:


> do any of you own or have you used a Sailor 1911?
> 
> I'm considering purchasing one but I'm a bit concerned about nib replacement (if it needed it).
> 
> my understanding is that the nibs either cannot be replaced, or it's difficult and expensive.


 
  
 I have a Sapporo, but not a 1911, although I believe that the nib design is similar (the 1911 nib is a bit larger and is 21K).  I wouldn't recommend removing the nib yourself unless you're really sure about what you're doing.  It looks like it's possible, but I probably wouldn't risk it.  I'd leave it to a pro (John Mottishaw over at nibs.com is supposed to be excellent with Sailors), which obviously means it'll be relatively expensive.  He sells specialized Sailor nibs as well, but possibly only on new pens.  It's worth sending a question to him on his website, though, just to be sure!
  
 BTW, I love my Sailor!  It's the thinnest and smoothest EF nib I've ever used.
  
  
@leesure
 Great pics!  What's the pen in the bottom pic?


----------



## leesure

brim71 said:


> @leesure
> Great pics!  What's the pen in the bottom pic?


 
 A Montegrappa


----------



## brim71

For some reason I was under the impression that all Montegrappas had to be octagonal, but not so!
  
 It's got a nice timeless look to it, I like it.


----------



## leesure

brim71 said:


> For some reason I was under the impression that all Montegrappas had to be octagonal, but not so!
> 
> It's got a nice timeless look to it, I like it.




It's a great looking pen, but it's my least favorite to write with.


----------



## dclaz

What's everyones thoughts on the Lamy 2000? I truly love the design but am worried about the quality of the nib.
  
 http://www.penaddict.com/blog/2013/8/19/lamy-2000-review:


> I went through several cleanings and different inks to see if the writing performance would improve. It didn't, so off to the internet I went. After only a minute of searching I found a common theme: Lamy 2000 nibs are notoriously inconsistent out of the box. Unfortunately for me, I had found a bad one.


----------



## jay-w

dclaz said:


> What's everyones thoughts on the Lamy 2000? I truly love the design but am worried about the quality of the nib.
> 
> http://www.penaddict.com/blog/2013/8/19/lamy-2000-review:


 
  
 I love mine and out of a dozen pens it's in my top two or three. No problems with the nib either.
  
 Depending on where you buy yours you can have the nib checked before it's sent to you.


----------



## TwinQY

From the _definitive_ FPN thread on the 2000:


> _*A last word on nibs*_
> All of the above--and much of the chatter on FPN--makes it seem like every Lamy 2000 nib is going to be shoddy straight out of the box. That's rubbish. Are there occasional quality control issues? Yes. Do people make legitimate complaints about wide-writing pens? Yes. Should someone have to put up with a misaligned or improperly finished nib? Absolutely not. You're much, much more likely to find that your Lamy 2000 is an out and out great writer.


 
 I don't remember the episode of the podcast where Brad talks about getting his 2000 ground by Matsuyama, but I think he ended up doing it twice and the latter was in a more recent episode. I believe the problem ended up to be quite simple and the grind was fairly easy. If you come across a problematic one it should be an easy fix. As mentioned, vendors like John Mottishaw or Richard Binder will always test-drive them unless you ask them otherwise.
  
 Out of the couple of 2000s I've tried, most seemed to write fine as long as you hit the sweet spot. The balance is perfect but I do enjoy a bit more weight overall (not to say that they are light; I'm just crazy). The stainless steel ones are far too much for me posted though. Either way I doubt you would have to worry about build with these. Wasn't there a story about these being driven over a couple of times with no problem?


----------



## brim71

If you look a few pages back, link, you can find my thoughts and a few replies regarding the L2K.  I've used it nearly every day since then and absolutely love it.
  
 I was worried about it as well, so wanted to make sure I had a chance to test it out in person before buying.  I'm not sure where you're located, but there are various pen shows around (the biggest in the country is coming up in Aug down in DC) that you may be able to attend.  There are bound to be a few L2Ks at the show for you to try.  Some B&M pen shops may also carry them, but you'll need to check around.
  
 Worst case, if you get one that you don't like, you could always send it off to a nibmeister to get it adjusted, although this is admittedly a bit of a hassle and more expense.


----------



## dclaz

Thanks for the comments. I'm not aware of any local places that have them in stock that I could try, I'll look around though. I'd also be paying a fair premium over internet prices if I go that route.


----------



## dclaz

Just ordered the Lamy 2000 Fine. Can't wait


----------



## dclaz

Can anyone recommend a waterproof deep black and blue black inks? I bought a bottle of Pilot Iroshizuku Shin-kai - Deep Sea, but turns out it's not waterproof.


----------



## brim71

@dclaz Congrats on the order!  Let us know how you like it.
  
 As far as inks go, I'm certainly not an expert in waterproof inks, but how water "proof" do you need it to be?  There are different levels in the fountain pen ink world.
  
 For real "waterproof-ed-ness" the Noodler's brand is probably the best bet.  I've only ever used their "Baystate Blue," so can't really comment on them.  They have some really nice colors, but some people complain about their nib creep.  With the L2K being kind of hooded, you shouldn't have much of an issue with that, though.
  
 People tend to like "Heart of Darkness" for a true black, although I've never used it.  Aurora Black is my favorite black, although not waterproof.
  
 For a Blue-Black, try Noodler's "Legal Lapis", which is also waterproof.  The Lamy Blue/black is also supposed to be fairly water-resistant.
  
 I say grab some ink samples and try them out.  Goulet Pens sells little sample bottles, which are really convenient!


----------



## dclaz

brim71 said:


> @dclaz Congrats on the order!  Let us know how you like it.
> 
> As far as inks go, I'm certainly not an expert in waterproof inks, but how water "proof" do you need it to be?  There are different levels in the fountain pen ink world.
> 
> ...


 
 Cheers! Will investigate them!


----------



## BL33DnEaRs

Fisher's satin finished military clicker with space pen insert. Along with a Rite in the Rain pad.  Served me well for a many a deployments.


----------



## Silent One

For those of us who love to write, pix on the way?


----------



## Tangster

silent one said:


> For those of us who love to write, pix on the way?


 
 Sure. Old review pic, but I never posted it here.
  

  
 Old doodle with a personal favorite pen, the resin Falcon.

  
 or what about some revision using a dip pen?


----------



## Silent One

To Falcons!


----------



## zachchen1996

I really want a ebony Graf von Faber-Castell Classic Anello Ballpoint Pen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


  
 A CARAN d'ACHE Ecridor Chevron would be real nice too, but my space pen will have to do for now.


----------



## PaperMacWriter

A friend picked up a Pilot Prera <M> for me while in Japan — I'm absolutely loving this thing. Still getting the hang of using the converter (piston converter), but the Pilot Iroshizuku ink is great! Wish I could get a slightly more generous ink flow though. The width of the pen is perfect, but a slightly darker line... maybe I'll just try a darker ink next. Regardless, this pen is a great introduction to the world of Pen-Fi (because I need more money-draining interests)!
  
 -M


----------



## Silent One

Congrats! Excited to hear about your intro with the Pilot Prera <M>. And I love the Pilot Iroshizuku inks.


----------



## Tangster

papermacwriter said:


> A friend picked up a Pilot Prera <M> for me while in Japan — I'm absolutely loving this thing. Still getting the hang of using the converter (piston converter), but the Pilot Iroshizuku ink is great! Wish I could get a slightly more generous ink flow though. The width of the pen is perfect, but a slightly darker line... maybe I'll just try a darker ink next. Regardless, this pen is a great introduction to the world of Pen-Fi (because I need more money-draining interests)!
> 
> -M


 
 Try gently pressing on the nib so the tines spread a little further apart, that should give you a bit more ink flow. Pilot pens are indeed a great introduction to pen-fi.


----------



## brim71

papermacwriter said:


> A friend picked up a Pilot Prera <M> for me while in Japan — I'm absolutely loving this thing. Still getting the hang of using the converter (piston converter), but the Pilot Iroshizuku ink is great! Wish I could get a slightly more generous ink flow though. The width of the pen is perfect, but a slightly darker line... maybe I'll just try a darker ink next. Regardless, this pen is a great introduction to the world of Pen-Fi (because I need more money-draining interests)!
> 
> -M


 
 You're hooked now!  The Prera is a great pen to start with, too.
  
 There are actually a couple of ways to increase the ink flow from a fountain pen, making it write a bit wetter, however they involve a little surgery, so trying out another ink may be the best place to start.  The Prera is a pretty nice pen (I love the white one!), so you may want to try this out on a junk pen first, just in case (grab a pack of pilot Varsities to practice on maybe).  My rule of thumb is that if I can't afford to break the pen (either it's too expensive or it's a friend's/customer's) then don't mess with it too much!
  
 Check out Stephen Brown's videos, he shows you a couple of different ways to increase the flow.  There are a few different videos in his uploads about making a pen write wetter.  I like the brass shim method, because I'm scared of bending the nib too much using my fingers.
  
 Anyway, good luck and let us know the result!!


----------



## Kylv

> Originally Posted by *Ancenstry.com*
> 
> *11. Writing With a Fountain Pen*
> While it’s true that your grandparents were skilled in the lost art of writing in cursive, your grandparents probably were, too. However, the invention of the ballpoint pen in the late 1930s and other advances in pen technology mean that your great-grandparents were the last generation who had to refill their pens with ink.


 
  
 Found an article on Ancestry.com listing "11 Skills Your Great-Grandparents Had That You Don't".  This was the last one on their list.  Obviously they don't spend enough time at Pen-Fi...


----------



## Silent One

I'm writing another_ letter by hand_ today...can't wait!


----------



## dclaz

I've had my EF Lamy 2000 for a week or two now and I'm a little disappointed in it. I find my EF Lamy Safari waaaay nicer to write with. I find the 2000 doesn't put ink down on certain strokes and is a little scratchy. The pen was checked by gouletpens.com (great guys and service) before being shipped to me, so I'm left here thinking it's just me. I'm guessing that it might be because I didn't clean the 2000 properly before filling it, or I'm just not used to writing with it.


----------



## zachchen1996

dclaz said:


> I've had my EF Lamy 2000 for a week or two now and I'm a little disappointed in it. I find my EF Lamy Safari waaaay nicer to write with. I find the 2000 doesn't put ink down on certain strokes and is a little scratchy. The pen was checked by gouletpens.com (great guys and service) before being shipped to me, so I'm left here thinking it's just me. I'm guessing that it might be because I didn't clean the 2000 properly before filling it, or I'm just not used to writing with it.


 
  
 The metal Lamy 2000 is gorgeous, never tried one myself though.


----------



## jay-w

dclaz said:


> I've had my EF Lamy 2000 for a week or two now and I'm a little disappointed in it. I find my EF Lamy Safari waaaay nicer to write with. I find the 2000 doesn't put ink down on certain strokes and is a little scratchy. The pen was checked by gouletpens.com (great guys and service) before being shipped to me, so I'm left here thinking it's just me. I'm guessing that it might be because I didn't clean the 2000 properly before filling it, or I'm just not used to writing with it.


 
  
 Definitely clean it. Out of the factory there's usually a little blue residue from their testing. Likewise gouletpens would have dipped and tested it (hopefully).


----------



## dclaz

jay-w said:


> Definitely clean it. Out of the factory there's usually a little blue residue from their testing. Likewise gouletpens would have dipped and tested it (hopefully).


 
 Okey dokey. I will do that shortly.


----------



## Tangster

Picked up one of these because I often find myself needing a ballpoint.


----------



## jay-w

Nice. I use a ballpoint all the time. Sometimes it's more appropriate.


----------



## brim71

dclaz said:


> Okey dokey. I will do that shortly.


 
 Yep, definitely give it a good flush first, then maybe try a different ink, just in case.
  
 If you're still having issues, then contact the Goulets.  They are great people to work with, so they'll be happy to try and help!


----------



## brim71

I went to the DC pen show again this year, and again left with no money!
  
 I had a few pens on the list that I wanted to check out, but I've mainly had my eye on a Visconti Homo Sapiens recently.  After doing some price shopping around, I grabbed one from the Anderson Pens table:

  

 This is the Visconti Homo Sapiens Bronze Oversize with a fine, 23kt Palladium nib.  It's a nice big, heavy pen and the lava material has a great feel to it.  The nib is also a joy to use; nice and smooth, with a surprisingly springy feel (I wouldn't call it flexible, but there is some line variation).  This will certainly make it into the everyday pen rotation!
  
  
 I know that most of you aren't vintage pen guys, so may not find this one exciting, but I completed my Sheaffer PFM set by picking up this PFM IV:
  

  

 It needs a little cleaning and maybe some restoration, but I've never seen a PFM IV for this price, so I couldn't pass it up.
  
 I also picked up another Parker 51, this one a vacumatic, in the slightly rare navy gray color, along with a bottle of Visconti Turquoise ink, but didn't snap any pictures of them.
  
  
 Besides Tangster's nice Lamy 2K BP (I do like the blackwood!), any other new acquisitions?


----------



## jay-w

Good pickup. I'm a fan of the Visconti HS especially with the bronze.


----------



## proton007

Glad to see this thread is going strong.
  
 I'd love to see Lamy do a 2000 FP in wood. Even the Studio would be a good design to implement in wood.


----------



## Silent One

For obvious reasons, this thread appears strongest in cold weather months. Autumn should see things picking up. Or at least my own writing picks up during autumn and winter...in SoCal of all places.


----------



## Akabeth

This might seem blatantly obvious, though I'd like to remind readers to clean their fps.
  
 I use Diamine's registrar ink on my Pelikan and got lazy on my previous cleanup(s). I'm not sure how it is with other ink types (since I've only used this one) but given time the iron-gall will form a coating anywhere within the barrel, all the way through the nib. For a piston-filler pen this means you have to clean the piston mechanism AND the area that connects the barrel to the feed. And yes unless you plan on taking the whole thing apart, you need a flashlight to inspect the bottom of the barrel properly.
  
 Barring drastic measures, you can gauge how clean the system is by doing some sort of drip test and a shakedown kinda thing.
  
 It works for me, ymmv : D


----------



## Silent One

Akabeth, tips in this thread are always welcome. As well as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




reminders. I've owned my twin Pilot Metal Falcon pens for two years now and routinely take them apart and flush every 30 days. Occasionally, going into week 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but always on it. And happily so! I absoultely love the way they write.


----------



## proton007

J. Herbin Stormy Grey: http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php/topic/273379-jherbin-1670-stormy-grey-photos/
  
 want...


----------



## shane55

I finally entered the world of fountain pens.
 Received my Falcon last week, and it's wonderful. Fits well in my hand, writes smoothly and with a clean line.
 The nib is not soft... from what I understand 'soft' to be, but somewhat yielding.
  
 It is a joy to use.
  
  
 Quote:


tangster said:


> Old doodle with a personal favorite pen, the resin Falcon.


----------



## Pudu

proton007 said:


> J. Herbin Stormy Grey: http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php/topic/273379-jherbin-1670-stormy-grey-photos/
> 
> want...




Also want! :tongue_smile:

I have his sanguine sibling winging her way to me right now. 

I'm keen to try a Falcon sometime - f-pens are like headphones, so hard to find someplace to audition.

This arrived late last week, but I haven't even inked her up yet.


----------



## Silent One

pudu said:


> Also want!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




 You found time for food & drink and no ink?!


----------



## Pudu

Well not a lot of food actually, but admittedly some drink . Besides, once you have kids, weekends are no longer yours.

In truth, I'm expecting another well sealed package today or tomorrow containing, among other things sundry, Yama-guri, Lie de Thé, and Oxblood. I wanted to see if one of those might make a better inaugural ink than what I happen to have on hand at the moment.


----------



## jay-w

pudu said:


> Well not a lot of food actually, but admittedly some drink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I love all three of those inks. Diamine Syrah which is similar to Oxblood is another fave.


----------



## Pudu

I must grab a sample of Syrah - it seems to have a dash more purple in it. I'm tempted to grab some Scabiosa, but in truth I'm a little scared of IGs. h34r:

I do have some DA Aubergine in the inbound package too.


----------



## Silent One

Moar Purple, please.


----------



## brhfl

pudu said:


> I must grab a sample of Syrah - it seems to have a dash more purple in it. I'm tempted to grab some Scabiosa, but in truth I'm a little scared of IGs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Scabiosa is very well-behaved, I keep it in my black Pel M205 100% of the time, and have yet to have any clogs or other issues. This pen doesn't get _all_ that much use, either, as I usually grab for whatever has a brighter, prettier ink in it (not that Scabiosa isn't pretty in its own way!). Can sit for weeks, and then start right up.


----------



## Pudu

Okay, I've done some more thorough reading on IG inks and it seems the trepidation is unwarranted (probably). So next time I order some ink (when is that Herbin Stormy Grey due?) I will include a bottle of Scabiosa and give it a shot.




AND ... if my pen clogs, melts, explodes, withers, or spews forth slanderous lies, I will hold brhfl personally responsible.


----------



## Noobmachine

How did I not find out about this thread! I've been collecting FPs for quite a bit now, don't have any pens to show off at this point in time, but I haven't had a chance to take some pics of my newly acquired Nakaya


----------



## Silent One

noobmachine said:


> How did I not find out about this thread! I've been collecting FPs for quite a bit now, don't have any pens to show off at this point in time, *but I haven't had a chance to take some pics of my newly acquired Nakaya*


----------



## jay-w

Inked up the TWSBI today. 1.1 Stub and Sailor Kobe Arima Amber ink.


----------



## Pudu

Nice. My mini came with a fine, but I think I will swap the nib out for the 1.1 stub.


----------



## Tangster

My 580 fractured at the thread between the section and the barrel. It was a pai in the ass to replace. Never buying a TWSBI again. Will probably sell it and replace with a Pilot Custom 74 Demonstrator or a Pelican M400 when budget allows.


----------



## jay-w

I don't blame you Tangster there's quite a few people who've had problems. In saying that I'm waiting on a Micarta V2 to arrive in the mail.


----------



## brhfl

pudu said:


> Okay, I've done some more thorough reading on IG inks and it seems the trepidation is unwarranted (probably). So next time I order some ink (when is that Herbin Stormy Grey due?) I will include a bottle of Scabiosa and give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh, you _don't_ want it to wither? Some people are so demanding!
 Seriously, though, the only time I ever had clogging with an IG was Diamine Registrar left in an M300 for... at least a season. Bit of Goulet's pen flush cleared that right up. In my (quite probably unfounded) opinion, Scabiosa is a much gentler IG than Diamine Registrar, and I trust it not to go all cloggy on me more than many Noodlers inks as well. It's my default 'black,' it's the only ink I (intentionally) own more than one bottle of (okay, that's not true either, I have a cache of NOS Skrip Burgundy, but that hardly counts!), and it's the only ink that has a permanent (heh) home in one of my pens. It's... a good one.


----------



## Noobmachine

Sorry for the poor photography, I don't quite spend money on cameras, as you can tell


----------



## Krutsch

noobmachine said:


> Sorry for the poor photography, I don't quite spend money on cameras, as you can tell


 
  
 Nice handwriting!


----------



## brhfl

noobmachine said:


> Sorry for the poor photography, I don't quite spend money on cameras, as you can tell


 
 It's so prettttty!


----------



## brim71

noobmachine said:


> Sorry for the poor photography, I don't quite spend money on cameras, as you can tell


 
 OOooo... really nice!!  Do you have a problem with it rolling around on the desk?
  
 I disassembled my PFM IV yesterday in order to replace the sac and O-rings and was left with this on the desk:

 Advertised as a simple filling system!


----------



## dclaz

How should I chose between the TWSBI 580 and the Vac 700? I'm keen on one of these and am unsure how to proceed..


----------



## jay-w

Piston filler or vacuum. Aesthetics. Nib units aren't interchangeable between the two. Difference in body shape.
  
 Whichever you choose get it from a dealer with good service.


----------



## Noobmachine

No worries about rolling on my desk, i usually use the pen "kimono" as a holder of sorts, I just slip the pen back in when I'm not writing. 
  
 And you can never go wrong the the 580 or classic, the Vac is something I have no experience with, though it looks rather finicky. I'm a piston filler kind of guy anyways


----------



## jay-w

Nice Nakaya Noobmachine.
  
  
 My problem is the one I like is $750...before nib grind.
  


 (images from nibs.com)


----------



## Noobmachine

jay-w said:


> Nice Nakaya Noobmachine.
> 
> 
> My problem is the one I like is $750...before nib grind.
> ...


 
  
 That is a HANDSOME pen! what grind are you planning to get? I can personally vouch for Mr Mottishaw's Spencerian grind and 0.7 Stub/italic, fantastic writers.


----------



## jay-w

noobmachine said:


> That is a HANDSOME pen! what grind are you planning to get? I can personally vouch for Mr Mottishaw's Spencerian grind and 0.7 Stub/italic, fantastic writers.


 

 The wallet is willing but the price is still a 'problem' mentally hehe. Soft medium Cursive Italic would be my nib of choice.
  
 What nib did you get?


----------



## jay-w

Lamy 2k is on Massdrop for a few more days. $109.99.


----------



## Pudu

silent one said:


> For obvious reasons, this thread appears strongest in cold weather months. Autumn should see things picking up. Or at least my own writing picks up during autumn and winter...in SoCal of all places. :tongue_smile:




It's gotta be cold _somewhere_... so, nib porn thread bump.


----------



## Silent One




----------



## Noobmachine

Very, very, nice.


----------



## Ra97oR

Ordered myself a Ti2 TechLiner in Gonzodized finish. Loved my good old Ti2 Pen, let see how this fancier version ends up.


----------



## Darthmullet

I just received one of these new "Inkless Pens" and its quite nice.
  
 Its a hybrid between a pen and a pencil, I guess. It has no ink, but never dulls, is permanent, and does not smudge.
  
 It uses a silver-lead compound to write (safe lead levels but not recommended for children) based on a design from the first millennium


----------



## Silent One

Got Purple?


----------



## shane55

Hi.
 Very new to the group, and I'm very new at all this so I have a couple rudimentary questions.
  
 Comparing the Parker Sonnet and the Waterman Expert.
 Which one has a finer 'fine' point?
 What are peoples opinions... by comparison to each other or to the two pens that I currently have?
  
 I own the Namiki Falcon and the Pelikan M215 (rings).
 These two are used daily with black ink only. I use Nikimi ink in both, and have had no issues. *I love them both *(though I prefer the Falcon for writing, buy a very slim margin).
  
 Your thoughts please!
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Silent One

> *I love them both* (though I prefer the Falcon for writing, buy a very slim margin).


 
  





 Fantastic Falcons! I too, enjoy writing with my twin Pilot Metal Falcons. I use Pilot Iroshizuku Inks:
  
 - Murasaki Shikibu (Purple)
 - Ajisai Hydrangea (Purple-Blue)


----------



## RugbyPlayer

Wow i didnt even know this thread was here. For anyone else there is a forum for FPs that is about the same level as this board in its respective area called FountainPenNetwork. I've been a member there for some time. Anyways i ammassed a decent collection over the past few years but havent made any purchases lately. Heres my List!
  
 If you want any photos/reviews let me know:
Sailor Professional Gear Black - Naginata Togi MF
Visconti Homo Sapiens Bronze Age - Fine
1985-1990 Montblanc 149 - Fine
Namiki Metal Falcon - John Mottishaw Spencarian
Pelikan m215 - Richard Binder 0.6 stub, 0.7 Crisp Itallic, Fine
TWSBI Diamond 530 - Fine, 1.5mm Stub
Visconti Salvador Dali Dance of Time Blue - Fine
Pilot Vanishing Point Matte Black, or blue with Rhodium trim - 0.6 Crisp Cursive Itallic, fine, medium, broad
TWSBI Diamond 580 clear - Pendleton Bad Boy with Angel Wings
Pilot Knight - Medium
TWSBI Diamond 580 Rose Gold - Pendleton Stub
Pelikan m620 Place de Concorde City Series - Medium
Parker 15 - Restored by Greg Minuskin
Cross Townsend Medallist - Medium nib, has issues
Nakaya Portable Cigar Kuro Tamenuri - Soft Medium 2 tone stub
Nakaya Desk Pen Aka Tamenuri w/ base - Medium
Platinum 3776 #50 Midnight Ocean 
Platinum Maki-e Sumiko Black Tiger - 0.6 Crisp Cursive Itallic
Pilot Custom 823 Amber - Broad (out for repair, will be returned Shortly)


----------



## Podster

appleheadmay said:


> Now that's a post worthy of both this thread and forum!


 
 Indeed, Leesure needs to be cited for such pure porn


----------



## Silent One

FPN  :   :  some of us hang there, too!


----------



## rapoon

anyone else back the nexus minimal fountain pen on kickstarter?
  
 https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/54235873/nexus-minimal-fountain-pen
  
 i'm very excited.  they're shipping in ~ 1-2 months.


----------



## shane55

shane55 said:


> Hi.
> Very new to the group, and I'm very new at all this so I have a couple rudimentary questions.
> 
> Comparing the Parker Sonnet and the Waterman Expert.
> ...


 
  
 I wanted to post a shot of my Falcon. Really like the way it writes.


----------



## Silent One

My Metal Falcons revisited.


----------



## Noobmachine

shane55 said:


> I wanted to post a shot of my Falcon. Really like the way it writes.




Would that happen to be a stock nib? Or is it modified? (And any writing samples? )


----------



## Pudu

*Arrrrrr.... There looks to be a tempest a'brewin' in the ink well.
*


----------



## Podster

pudu said:


> *Arrrrrr.... There looks to be a tempest a'brewin' in the ink well.*


 
 Cute, I was just imagining Skipper saying that now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U0jfSqPWPk


----------



## Pudu

Love Kowalski!


----------



## Podster

pudu said:


> Love Kowalski!


 
 I'm a Dave fan


----------



## shane55

noobmachine said:


> Would that happen to be a stock nib? Or is it modified? (And any writing samples?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Stock nib.
 And for samples... the out of focus notebook in the background is about as close as I'll come to posting any of my horrendous penmanship.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But sure, I'll try to get something written carefully to post...


----------



## shane55

Writing Sample with Namiki Falcon and Pelikan m215
 Sorry about the crappy photo...


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> Writing Sample with Namiki Falcon and Pelikan m215
> Sorry about the crappy photo...


 
 Nice script Shane, there really is an art to great nibmenship


----------



## Silent One

pudu said:


> *Arrrrrr.... There looks to be a tempest a'brewin' in the ink well.*


 
 You brightened up the afternoon with this, mate!


----------



## Noobmachine

My newest acquisition! Lovely little pen, and my new daily writer, it took me a day to grind the nib down to a nice stub but it writes pretty darn good now.


----------



## Ra97oR

noobmachine said:


> My newest acquisition! Lovely little pen, and my new daily writer, it took me a day to grind the nib down to a nice stub but it writes pretty darn good now.




I love mine, just wish it holds more ink though.


----------



## shane55

noobmachine said:


> My newest acquisition! Lovely little pen, and my new daily writer, it took me a day to grind the nib down to a nice stub but it writes pretty darn good now.


 
  
 Sweet! Nice penmanship as well...


----------



## Pudu

noobmachine said:


> My newest acquisition! Lovely little pen, and my new daily writer, it took me a day to grind the nib down to a nice stub but it writes pretty darn good now.




Nice! I've been wanting to try one of those. Impressed you do your own grinding . :eek:


----------



## Noobmachine

shane55 said:


> Sweet! Nice penmanship as well...


 
  
 Haha, you're no slouch either, I love the look of that M215, and the wonderful penmanship 
  


pudu said:


> Nice! I've been wanting to try one of those. Impressed you do your own grinding .


 
  
 I quite enjoy the convenience of just having to click the pen down, and it's just terrific! And it isn't as daunting as some may think, though it's quite a bit of trial and error!


----------



## Pudu

Ya, it's the _error _bit that is somewhat disconcerting.


----------



## Noobmachine

pudu said:


> Ya, it's the _error _bit that is somewhat disconcerting.




I practiced quite a bit on really inexpensive disposable pilot/platinum pens for a long while, but it really isn't too tough (and if your hand is steady) the chance to make an irreparable error is pretty much nil. I've since helped to grind some rather pricey nibs, from Visconti's to Nakayas, and so far with no complaints from their owners  If anyone is really interested in how to do that I've considered making a guide (on FPN) but from what I've seen most people (with valid concern) are quite afraid of taking their pens to the grindstone.


----------



## Pudu

I'd be all over a guide like that! Not saying I'd immediately start grinding away on my nibs (phrasing!), but I'd love be in a position to make a go of it at some point in time. 

At FPN I only lurk thus far.


----------



## jay-w

ra97or said:


> I love mine, just wish it holds more ink though.


 

 Love mine as well and use it everyday but you're right the convertor doesn't hold much. I actually use an empty cartridge and refill that instead.


----------



## shane55

jay-w said:


> Love mine as well and use it everyday but you're right the convertor doesn't hold much. I actually use an empty cartridge and refill that instead.


 
  
  
 Curious...
 What do you think is the best method for refilling?


----------



## jay-w

shane55 said:


> Curious...
> What do you think is the best method for refilling?


 
  
 For my Pilot Vanishing Point I used a cartridge, then cleaned and refilled it with a blunt nose needle.
  
 Something like this.
  

  
 In general I like cartridge convertors. They are simple, replaceable and with the needle method there is a minimum of fuss and mess. Also at a pinch you can use an ink cartridge. I save all the freebies and carry them as spares. Piston fillers are great if you need the capacity.


----------



## brhfl

Folks, just get the Pilot squeeze convertor, and thank me later...  Seriously, it has the capacity of a Pilot cartridge, it's dead simple to use, and reliable. I hate the Pilot twist convertors - if the Vac convertor fits into a Pilot, that's what I put in, otherwise it's the squeezy all the way. In general I prefer piston fillers, but I'm willing to deal with cart/convertors because Pilot makes such wonderful pens...


----------



## Noobmachine

I can live with the small capacity to be honest, most of my writing is done at my desk (where the ink bottles are), and before I leave I usually fill my pen up from the bottle.

If I know I'm gonna be gone for a while I prefer to use the LAMY 2000 instead, since it holds a massive amount of ink.


----------



## jay-w

Back in black with three favourites today.


----------



## brhfl

noobmachine said:


> I can live with the small capacity to be honest, most of my writing is done at my desk (where the ink bottles are), and before I leave I usually fill my pen up from the bottle.
> 
> If I know I'm gonna be gone for a while I prefer to use the LAMY 2000 instead, since it holds a massive amount of ink.


 
 I don't really mind either, but I find the squeeze convertor to be far more convenient and reliable. That it holds more ink is just a bit of a bonus.


----------



## brim71

rugbyplayer said:


> Wow i didnt even know this thread was here. For anyone else there is a forum for FPs that is about the same level as this board in its respective area called FountainPenNetwork. I've been a member there for some time. Anyways i ammassed a decent collection over the past few years but havent made any purchases lately. Heres my List!
> 
> If you want any photos/reviews let me know:
> Sailor Professional Gear Black - Naginata Togi MF
> ...


 
 Really nice collection!
  
 I'm a sucker for Visconti, so would love to see a picture of the Dali.
  
 I've also been thinking of picking up the Pilot Custom 823, how broad is the Pilot broad?  Is it a wet nib?
  
 And yes, a number of us from this thread hang out over on FPN too!


----------



## Ra97oR

I might have found my favourite Gel-Pen refill... Even dethroned the Pilot Hi-Tec C 0.4 for me. I really do not like the Pilot Hi-Tec C blue, too dark and purplish, forcing me to use the Blue-Black all the time.
  
 The Uniball Signo 207 0.38 in Blue, the ink is very nice blue. Not unlike the Kon-Peki even! <3
  
 The best part is how it writes, it writes slightly wet while having a decent feedback. I found it the closest thing I have written that feels similar to my Pilot VP Fine, the Hi-Tec C doesn't give you any feedback on a Rhodia pad at least, making my handwriting a fair bit more messy.
  
 Once my Ti2 Techliner body comes in, I can see this being my favourite non-FP ever... Can't wait.


----------



## brhfl

ra97or said:


> Once my Ti2 Techliner body comes in, I can see this being my favourite non-FP ever... Can't wait.


 
 Dang, that's a nice looking pen… kind of bummed I missed out on that one!
 Edit: or not, guess there's a second KS for a bunch of different anodized versions... That bluish one looks fascinating...


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

brim71 said:


> Really nice collection!
> 
> I'm a sucker for Visconti, so would love to see a picture of the Dali.
> 
> ...


 
 Check out the Goulet Nib Nook. You can compare fountain pen nibs and all the images are to scale on a Rhodia dot pad with Noodler's Black ink. It really gives you a great idea of nib widths. To answer your question basically. No, it isn't very broad. More of a thicker medium in my mind.


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

I'm a senior in high school, rapidly becoming addicted to fountain pens. I'm actually trying to trade my headphones for fountain pens. But alas, I have a question that I cannot get answered elsewhere.
  
 What ink should I get? I am forced to write on both sides of garbage paper at school, so it cannot bleed-through. Also, I'd like it to dry quickly. I also want a cheap ink. Other than that, I really don't care. I just can't find any information on inks about how they bleed on cheap paper.


----------



## Planar_head

pwn3r4life said:


> I'm a senior in high school, rapidly becoming addicted to fountain pens. I'm actually trying to trade my headphones for fountain pens. But alas, I have a question that I cannot get answered elsewhere.
> 
> What ink should I get? I am forced to write on both sides of garbage paper at school, so it cannot bleed-through. Also, I'd like it to dry quickly. I also want a cheap ink. Other than that, I really don't care. I just can't find any information on inks about how they bleed on cheap paper.


 
  
 I've only ever tried two inks: Pilot Black:
  
http://www.jetpens.com/Pilot-Fountain-Pen-Ink-70-ml-Bottle-Black/pd/3992
  
 and my daily-driver ink right now is Noodler's Dark Matter:
  
http://www.gouletpens.com/Noodlers_Dark_Matter_Ink_3oz_p/n19052.htm
  
 Both are excellent if you want a ink that can be used all the time. I note-take on cheap Officemax filler paper, printer paper, and occasionally in a proper bound notebook. I think that the Noodler's ink is a more interesting black ink, with more interesting ink tones and it even shades a little bit sometimes, even with Pilot Prera. Pilot's ink was pretty boring, though if you dilute it a little bit it made for a nice looking gray. Both inks are nice and saturated at full strength.
  
 The Pilot I'm using has a fine nib; with juicier nibs your mileage may vary! I think overall that's probably going to be one of the biggest factors on if you get a lot of show-through or bleed through -- if your nib is a wet noodle it will definitely show. For what it's worth, I think the Noodler's ink if more tolerant of junk paper in terms of show through. No direct comparisons, so simply take it with a grain of salt. Both dry pretty quickly, though local humidity probably affects those comparisons though. I don't think I've ever smeared either ink; the Pilot G2s I used to write with are a whole different story!


----------



## brim71

pwn3r4life said:


> I'm a senior in high school, rapidly becoming addicted to fountain pens. I'm actually trying to trade my headphones for fountain pens. But alas, I have a question that I cannot get answered elsewhere.
> 
> What ink should I get? I am forced to write on both sides of garbage paper at school, so it cannot bleed-through. Also, I'd like it to dry quickly. I also want a cheap ink. Other than that, I really don't care. I just can't find any information on inks about how they bleed on cheap paper.


 
 As Planar_head said, your bleed-through is actually going to depend on your pen, probably more so than your ink.  A wet writer, with a broad nib will make probably any ink bleed-through, whereas with a dry writer and fine nib you could get away with more (obviously at the expense of smoothness!).
  
 What inks have you tried already that produce bad bleed through?  Maybe we can compare our experiences with those inks and others we've tried.  That being said, I tend to have good results with Waterman inks.
  
 A couple of other things you can do to try to reduce bleed through, water down your inks a bit (try FPN for some suggestions about that), or use blotting paper to quickly dry the ink (although in high school that may be difficult if you're in a time crunch).  Iron gall inks may also be something to look into, although more maintenance and you'll need to do your research to make sure your pen will play nicely with it.


----------



## Ra97oR

brhfl said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> > Once my Ti2 Techliner body comes in, I can see this being my favourite non-FP ever... Can't wait.
> ...


 

 My Gonzodized Ti2 Techliner finally arrived... with hefty custom charges... The Gonzodized is really fantastic looking , loving the blue with a hint of gold.
  
 I try to get some picture later, too busy playing around with the magnets. lol.


----------



## Noobmachine

As a point to note about using fountain pens in school, a very good option is Pelikan 4001 black, and also Noodlers black, these two inks were what my friends used I class, and personally ( I have a knack for flair) used Pilot Iroshizuku Yama Guri (a dark brown) in a Lamy EF pen, and I rarely had bleed through. 

In terms of pen, I'd recommend pilot's kakuno or metropolitan in fine, very cheap and good fine writers with very normal and not too flashy looks.


----------



## dclaz

How hard am I meant to be pressing down when writing with fountain pens? I find my Lamy 2000 EF doesn't put much/any ink down on a lot of strokes unless I press harder than what I thought might be necessary....


----------



## Ra97oR

I don't apply any noticeable extra pressure on mine. My pen's weight does the job quite well. Maybe it's the EF nib on the Lamy? I utterly hated the Safari's EF, it wasn't even as fine as my Pilot Fine, but a lot more scratchy and dry.


----------



## dclaz

ra97or said:


> I don't apply any noticeable extra pressure on mine. My pen's weight does the job quite well. Maybe it's the EF nib on the Lamy? I utterly hated the Safari's EF, it wasn't even as fine as my Pilot Fine, but a lot more scratchy and dry.


 
 I've got a Pilot Vanishing Point Fine on it's way, I'll be able to make a comparison soon I guess.


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

dclaz said:


> How hard am I meant to be pressing down when writing with fountain pens? I find my Lamy 2000 EF doesn't put much/any ink down on a lot of strokes unless I press harder than what I thought might be necessary....


 
 You shouldn't have to press down, at all. I suggest you try adjusting the nib. Perhaps the tines are too close and you aren't getting enough ink flow. Maybe the nib is rough, and needs to be smoothed out. If the former is the case, I refer you to YouTube. I know almost nothing about this kind of nib tuning.. If the latter is the case, I recommend you look into some abrasives that will smooth out the nib. I've only heard good thing about the Micro-Mesh and Mylar sold here


----------



## dclaz

pwn3r4life said:


> You shouldn't have to press down, at all. I suggest you try adjusting the nib. Perhaps the tines are too close and you aren't getting enough ink flow. Maybe the nib is rough, and needs to be smoothed out. If the former is the case, I refer you to YouTube. I know almost nothing about this kind of nib tuning.. If the latter is the case, I recommend you look into some abrasives that will smooth out the nib. I've only heard good thing about the Micro-Mesh and Mylar sold here


 
 I might take it to someone who knows far more about fountain pens than I do  See what they think.


----------



## brim71

dclaz said:


> I might take it to someone who knows far more about fountain pens than I do  See what they think.


 
 Yep, could be lots of things going on with it.  In general, you don't need much pressure at all when writing with a FP.
  
 The great thing about the Lamy nibs is that you can just pick up a couple (if you can afford the $13) and swap them around.  I'd say, pick up another nib (maybe try the F) and see if it writes the same way.  Now that you have a backup nib, try spreading the tines a bit on the other one (youtube it) to make it a little wetter.  It you screw it up, you're only out $13.


----------



## brhfl

ra97or said:


> My Gonzodized Ti2 Techliner finally arrived... with hefty custom charges... The Gonzodized is really fantastic looking , loving the blue with a hint of gold.
> 
> I try to get some picture later, too busy playing around with the magnets. lol.


 
 Neat, yeah I ended up ordreing a short version in that finish.


----------



## dclaz

brim71 said:


> Yep, could be lots of things going on with it.  In general, you don't need much pressure at all when writing with a FP.
> 
> The great thing about the Lamy nibs is that you can just pick up a couple (if you can afford the $13) and swap them around.  I'd say, pick up another nib (maybe try the F) and see if it writes the same way.  Now that you have a backup nib, try spreading the tines a bit on the other one (youtube it) to make it a little wetter.  It you screw it up, you're only out $13.


 
  
 Even on the Lamy 2000?
  
 I'll take it to a local pen shop soon and see what they think....


----------



## brim71

dclaz said:


> Even on the Lamy 2000?
> 
> I'll take it to a local pen shop soon and see what they think....


 
 Whoops, the Lamy 2000's use a different nib design, missed that in your initial post, sorry about that.  All the _other_ Lamy pens (Safari, Al-Star, Studio, CP1, etc.) use the swappable SS nibs.  Yeah, I wouldn't mess with the 2000 14k nib.
  
 Let us know how you make out!


----------



## dclaz

brim71 said:


> Whoops, the Lamy 2000's use a different nib design, missed that in your initial post, sorry about that.  All the _other_ Lamy pens (Safari, Al-Star, Studio, CP1, etc.) use the swappable SS nibs.  Yeah, I wouldn't mess with the 2000 14k nib.
> 
> Let us know how you make out!


 
 So went in to a pen shop in the city today and asked them to check out my pen. They said it was a little scratchy, but that's just the way EF nibs are, however it should get better with use. They cleaned it for me and recommended I wear it in a bit. 
  
 Hopefully it gets better. As of now I find it a little too awkward to bother writing anything with.


----------



## brim71

dclaz said:


> So went in to a pen shop in the city today and asked them to check out my pen. They said it was a little scratchy, but that's just the way EF nibs are, however it should get better with use. They cleaned it for me and recommended I wear it in a bit.
> 
> Hopefully it gets better. As of now I find it a little too awkward to bother writing anything with.


 
 Hmm, they don't sound exactly helpful.  It's true that EF nibs by nature give a little more feedback than larger ones, but they should still be usable.
  
 You could always try getting in contact with Lamy directly.  If the pen is less than 2 years old it should still be covered under warranty.  I've never dealt with them directly, but they do have a US branch, so worth contacting them to see what they say.


----------



## Noobmachine

As someone who has spent a large amount of time adjusting EF nibs for school use, get a bit of mylar paper or micro mesh, and smooth the tip A BIT, maybe 3-4 circles clockwise and counter clockwise at a normal writing pressure, it helps to tune the scratchiness down just a bit, to make it more comfortable to write. But do keep in mind EF nibs simply are scratchy, nothing much to helps that, my professionally tuned and ground EF from John Mottishaw is still scratchy, but that's just how they work.


----------



## dclaz

noobmachine said:


> As someone who has spent a large amount of time adjusting EF nibs for school use, get a bit of mylar paper or micro mesh, and smooth the tip A BIT, maybe 3-4 circles clockwise and counter clockwise at a normal writing pressure, it helps to tune the scratchiness down just a bit, to make it more comfortable to write. But do keep in mind EF nibs simply are scratchy, nothing much to helps that, my professionally tuned and ground EF from John Mottishaw is still scratchy, but that's just how they work.


 
 I see. I might give that a crack! Cheers.


----------



## dclaz

brim71 said:


> Hmm, they don't sound exactly helpful.  It's true that EF nibs by nature give a little more feedback than larger ones, but they should still be usable.
> 
> You could always try getting in contact with Lamy directly.  If the pen is less than 2 years old it should still be covered under warranty.  I've never dealt with them directly, but they do have a US branch, so worth contacting them to see what they say.


 
 I don't think I'll be able to get it covered under warranty because there's nothing actually wrong with it?


----------



## dclaz

My fine Pilot Vanishing Point just came in and I have to say it is wonderful. It's both finer and much nicer to write with than my Lamy 2000. It's not quite as beautiful. but it feels great in the hand.


----------



## miceblue

Just opened up my Pilot Metropolitan pen (fixed medium point). It writes a lot smoother than the Lamy Safari Extra Fine and 1.1 Calligraphy, but it also writes larger.


I still prefer the Lamy because I tend to take my time writing words compared to the Pilot, which spews out a little too much ink for my slow-writing preferences.


----------



## Ra97oR

dclaz said:


> My fine Pilot Vanishing Point just came in and I have to say it is wonderful. It's both finer and much nicer to write with than my Lamy 2000. It's not quite as beautiful. but it feels great in the hand.




More reason to hunt for the yearly limited editions and Namiki raidens?


----------



## MadCow

Hi all, I'm usually over at The Canon Thread but I noticed you have this Pen-Fi thread going on as well... so I thought I'd pop in and show my most recent acquisition:
  


 Apologies for the nasty finger prints though, it was just a test shot after I had acquired a new lens.
  
 Since my school days I've been more of a Parker person myself, but I got this instead because I was hunting around for a fine tip pen but all the local stores only had M tip (I was looking for a Parker Sonnet), so this is my first Faber Castell.


----------



## brim71

madcow said:


> Hi all, I'm usually over at The Canon Thread but I noticed you have this Pen-Fi thread going on as well... so I thought I'd pop in and show my most recent acquisition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice!  Let us know how it writes.  My Faber Castell has a silky smooth nib, so hope yours works out as well!


----------



## Tangster

miceblue said:


> Just opened up my Pilot Metropolitan pen (fixed medium point). It writes a lot smoother than the Lamy Safari Extra Fine and 1.1 Calligraphy, but it also writes larger.
> 
> I still prefer the Lamy because I tend to take my time writing words compared to the Pilot, which spews out a little too much ink for my slow-writing preferences.


 
 You can always push the tines together a little to reduce the flow.


----------



## MadCow

brim71 said:


> Very nice!  Let us know how it writes.  My Faber Castell has a silky smooth nib, so hope yours works out as well!


 
  
 It writes very smoothly, though is quite heavy on ink that bleed through sometimes becomes a problem depending on paper quality.
  
 I also haven't figured out how to properly drain and clean this pen yet; the whole nib assembly does not come out when I pull it like my Parker pens do.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I'm getting a Noodler Ahab for Xmas, and Noodler Bullet Proof Black, finally I'm getting an entry level pen.


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

gopanthersgo1 said:


> I'm getting a Noodler Ahab for Xmas, and Noodler Bullet Proof Black, finally I'm getting an entry level pen.




I know there is a Sheaffer 100 and Noodler's Borealis Black under the tree for me. I'm so excited! (This will be my first fountain pen!)


----------



## gopanthersgo1

pwn3r4life said:


> I know there is a Sheaffer 100 and Noodler's Borealis Black under the tree for me. I'm so excited! (This will be my first fountain pen!)


Awesome! I was torn between the bullet proof and the Borealis, but I'm just assuming the bullet proof will dry faster, couldn't really find any info on that. :/ (also my first FP, I tried some **** 5 dollar eBay one and it broke almost instantly, so this will be my first decent one. )


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Awesome! I was torn between the bullet proof and the Borealis, but I'm just assuming the bullet proof will dry faster, couldn't really find any info on that. :/ (also my first FP, I tried some **** 5 dollar eBay one and it broke almost instantly, so this will be my first decent one. )



I spent maybe a total of 10-15 hours researching ink. The Bernanke Black is the fastest drying, but also has horrible blead through. Apparently the Borealis is slightly blacker, a bit shinier, and dries a little faster. The largest difference between the two, however, is the bulletproof nature. This being my first time with bottle inks, I'd rather not go with a bulletproof ink, just in case I end up spilling on myself. Let me know how you like it!
And I might use the mylar on an old pair of apple earbuds to smooth out my nib. Combining hobbies! Woohoo!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Here's the ink I'm getting. I had a friend give out a rave review of the Ahab being the smoothest pen he's ever used after modding, and he owns ~$600 pens, so I'm pumped, I'll only mod it if I need to though.


----------



## brim71

madcow said:


> It writes very smoothly, though is quite heavy on ink that bleed through sometimes becomes a problem depending on paper quality.
> 
> I also haven't figured out how to properly drain and clean this pen yet; the whole nib assembly does not come out when I pull it like my Parker pens do.


 
 Hmm, good question, I'm not sure how the Graf von...'s come apart.  The nib/feed on my e-motion are friction fit, so pull straight out for cleaning.  You can also unscrew and remove that black plastic collar that holds the nib and feed.  I'm always worried about pulling nibs and feeds, so normally just use a bulb syringe to flush with water.
  
 Nice ink too, one of my favorites!


----------



## Metewat

My Rotring 600 just arrived. It's my first "proper" pen and about as costly as I can justify, considering I don't need to write a lot in my studies these days. First impression: it's going to take a while to get used to the weight.


----------



## Silent One

metewat said:


> My Rotring 600 just arrived. It's my first "proper" pen and about as costly as I can justify, considering I don't need to write a lot in my studies these days. First impression: it's going to take a while to get used to the weight.


 
 It's the same weight as my Pilot Metal Falcons...love it! Writing instruments or silverware don't feel right to me when feather-light.


----------



## L0SLobos

Just joined the pen-fi club. For Christmas I'm getting my first fountain pen, a Lamy CP1. But the inks I ordered are gonna be a bit late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ordered two Pilot Iroshizuku inks, Shin-kai and Kosumosu after reading great reviews on the lineup.
  
 BTW does anyone want to share about what inks they use/have used? Iroshizuku ink seems pretty expensive and I don't want to use them up too fast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ra97oR

l0slobos said:


> Just joined the pen-fi club. For Christmas I'm getting my first fountain pen, a Lamy CP1. But the inks I ordered are gonna be a bit late
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Depends how you use it, I use my FP in uni and everyday. Engineering and not a writer, my 50mL last me forever, it still have more than half left.
  
 That is using a fine Pilot VP, which does use little ink. Using a BB, Flex and other nib will increase usage.


----------



## Silent One

l0slobos said:


> Just joined the pen-fi club. For Christmas I'm getting my first fountain pen, a Lamy CP1. But the inks I ordered are gonna be a bit late
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Iroshizuku inks:
  
 1. Murasaki Shikibu (Lady Murasaki) - Purple
 2. Ajisai Hydrangea - Purple Blue


----------



## Pudu

I just got some Murasaki Shikibu a few weeks ago, but because of holiday travel I haven't had a good chance to put it through it's paces. It is gorgeous though!

My favourite black is Take-Sumi - love it. I wasn't a fan of Yama Guri, far too muddy, not enough brown. I have and like Yu Yake and Fuyu Gaki too.

Oh and, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## L0SLobos

ra97or said:


> Depends how you use it, I use my FP in uni and everyday. Engineering and not a writer, my 50mL last me forever, it still have more than half left.
> 
> That is using a fine Pilot VP, which does use little ink. Using a BB, Flex and other nib will increase usage.


 
 That's good to know. How long does a full cartridge/fully inked pen usually last?
  
 I might have to grab a bottle of ama-iro and kon-peki in the future. What can I say? I'm a sucker for those blue beauties.
  
 Anyways, Merry Christmas and enjoy your holidays!


----------



## Noobmachine

Have myself a goulet order coming in for the new year, can't wait for more ink! Plus I've got a new a Caran D'ache Pen in the stable


----------



## Ra97oR

l0slobos said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> > Depends how you use it, I use my FP in uni and everyday. Engineering and not a writer, my 50mL last me forever, it still have more than half left.
> ...



 


Kon-peki is my everyday ink, very useable, not too light. Got gifted a bottle of ame-iro this Christmas, can't wait to try that out.


----------



## sakurafice

Man, there's a thread for everything here.

 Currently have the LAMY Al-star purple with black fine nib.
 Using Diamine ONYX Black

 Haven't really used any other pens at home since. It's alot of fun!


----------



## Silent One

pudu said:


> I just got some *Murasaki Shikibu* a few weeks ago, but because of holiday travel I haven't had a good chance to put it through it's paces. It is gorgeous though!
> 
> My favourite black is Take-Sumi - love it. I wasn't a fan of Yama Guri, far too muddy, not enough brown. I have and like Yu Yake and Fuyu Gaki too.
> 
> Oh and, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## L0SLobos

Turns out I don't like the Lamy CP1, its too skinny for my tastes yet as heavy/heavier than most 'regular' fountain pens. So I'm giving that one to my dad (he absolutely loves the slim metal design and dense feel of it) and ordered a Platinum #3776 Century on ebay.


----------



## dallan

Just picked up a Madori notebook. Simplistic and classic, with good paper for my fountain pens.


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

I received two Sheaffer 100's for Christmas. One from my mother and one from my girlfriend. Both silver. At first, I thought that I'd use them both, albeit with different colored inks, but then I realized I'd have to check by writing or at the least uncapping and looking at the nib creep before using, and this would be a total pain. Thus, I have not used the one with the medium nib, but am loving the one with the fine nib. Any chance anyone would want to trade for a similar value pen? TWSBI 580? This pen is honestly fantastic, I just would never be able to tell the difference and it would be a hassle.
  
 Quick impressions. Holy moly does it write smooth! I only get feedback during long and fast strokes, other than that, it is pure silk. The pen is small. The same size as a cheap bic but just a tad thicker. This with the added weight makes it a tad uncomfortable to hold, but I'm sure I will adjust. No hard starts or anything, so reliable. Not only that, but the pen is gorgeous!


----------



## Tangster

Happy New Year pen-fiers
  
 Jeez, I'm outta practice though, my lettering is shaky as heck


----------



## linuxid10t

pwn3r4life said:


> I received two Sheaffer 100's for Christmas. One from my mother and one from my girlfriend. Both silver. At first, I thought that I'd use them both, albeit with different colored inks, but then I realized I'd have to check by writing or at the least uncapping and looking at the nib creep before using, and this would be a total pain. Thus, I have not used the one with the medium nib, but am loving the one with the fine nib. Any chance anyone would want to trade for a similar value pen? TWSBI 580? This pen is honestly fantastic, I just would never be able to tell the difference and it would be a hassle.
> 
> Quick impressions. Holy moly does it write smooth! I only get feedback during long and fast strokes, other than that, it is pure silk. The pen is small. The same size as a cheap bic but just a tad thicker. This with the added weight makes it a tad uncomfortable to hold, but I'm sure I will adjust. No hard starts or anything, so reliable. Not only that, but the pen is gorgeous!


 
 This was my third fountain pen, but the fountain pen that really got me into the hobby.  I have the medium, and it is an amazingly smooth writer.  Still the most reliable writer I have (other than my Sailor 1911S.)


----------



## Ra97oR

To people in UK and not willing to get Iroshizuku ink due to price, now Amazon UK have them in stock with a much more reasonable price tag! £15.99 is still not a cheap bottle of ink, it never will be but this is far better than the price we used to get...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0018HJVS6/


----------



## L0SLobos

ra97or said:


> To people in UK and not willing to get Iroshizuku ink due to price, now Amazon UK have them in stock with a much more reasonable price tag! £15.99 is still not a cheap bottle of ink, it never will be but this is far better than the price we used to get...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0018HJVS6/


 
 Holy moly that's EXPENSIVE! I don't think I would pay more than $25USD for a bottle, considering I get them for around $19.50-$24 USD/(bottle+shipping) from amazon.com. You do know that there's a certain japanese e-retailer(and he ships worldwide) that sells them for $13.50 USD/bottle, right?


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

May I ask, what is the obsessions with Iroshizuku ink? I mean, Noodler's has so many kinds and colors of inks, 3 oz for $12.50 from Goulet Pen company. I only hear good things about the Noodler's inks. Do the Pilot inks perform that much better?
To me, the difference I see is that the Pilot inks ALWAYS look gorgeous. Every color. Whereas with like, the Noodler's inks, some inks are bad or just look ugly. But I'd like to have someone broaden my horizons.


----------



## Pudu

You've kind of answered your own question. Attractive colours (well some of them), nice bottle, and properties you can depend upon. If you can find the colour you like, you know what you are getting. Noodler's is so variable, it is often hit or miss.


----------



## Pudu

dallan said:


> Just picked up a Madori notebook. Simplistic and classic, with good paper for my fountain pens.




Nice looking notebook. Has the cover a rigid backing? 

I have recently been using a Seven Seas notebook and like it quite a bit. Not as classy as the leather on the Madori, mind you.


----------



## dallan

pudu said:


> Nice looking notebook. Has the cover a rigid backing?
> 
> I have recently been using a Seven Seas notebook and like it quite a bit. Not as classy as the leather on the Madori, mind you.





No rigid back. Just thick leather(a touch floppy maybe), not quite rustic but not refined either, not elegant, it is "just so". Really perfect for my needs. Paper is great. Odd size that works.


----------



## Tangster

I wouldn't buy an Iroshizuku ink unless I really liked it, that and I live within cycling distance of the Diamine factory.


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

tangster said:


> I wouldn't buy an Iroshizuku ink unless I really liked it, that and I live within cycling distance of the Diamine factory.


 
 I'm with you. For $28 a bottle, a smaller bottle than the Noodler's, I can't justify it. At least not now with my student-sized budget.
  
 Diamine Oxblood is such a great color. I'm definitely going to pick up a bottle when I get a second pen for colored inks.
  
  
  
 Tangent. The feed on my Sheaffer 100 just clogged really badly. It was starting and stopped randomly and had a ton of feedback. Took the converter off, took a bulb syringe and shot water through the section but it didn't solve the problem. I yanked off the feed and nib, and held the nib up to the light. Little to my surprise, I couldn't see through the space between the tines at all. I poked around, squirted some water and air at the thing. After much time, I finally got the paper fragments out. I put it all back together and now it writes normally again. It was starting and stopping like crazy. Does this normally happen? I sure hope not, because it took me half an hour to fix it.


----------



## L0SLobos

pwn3r4life said:


> I'm with you. For $28 a bottle, a smaller bottle than the Noodler's, I can't justify it. At least not now with my student-sized budget.
> 
> Diamine Oxblood is such a great color. I'm definitely going to pick up a bottle when I get a second pen for colored inks.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't know where you live (okay, it says on your profile but you get what I mean) but iroshizuku ink doesn't cost $28 USD a bottle. Here in Vancouver the shops that carry bottled inks sell diamines or j herbin's for around $12 CAD and up. Add taxes and that's at least $13+ per bottle. Considering that I can get iro inks for $19 USD/bottle on ebay (price includes free shipping) or from engeika for USD $13.50/ bottle + shipping if order is over $100, it's a no-brainer that I only use iro. Buying from japanese sellers I have never had to pay customs duties because they use EMS instead of say Fedex or *gasp the horror* UPS. Once its all said and done its actually more economical for me to just use iro inks exclusively unless I want to go with a brand I don't trust such as noodlers.
  
 TL;DR: buying 'good' inks locally= $0.45 CAD/mL; buying a set of 8 iro's from engeika and after the USD to CAD conversion= $0.32 CAD/mL.


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

After some digging on eBay, I found some iro's for ~$20 USD with free shipping. Engeika seems like the way to go if I want some iro's though. But 8 bottles?! Wow, how long does that last you?
  
 And I did some math of my own. Shipping costs and everything for buying 8 bottles at a time. (Nothing good local where I live.)
 Noodler's Ink from Goulet Pens $.1226 / ml
 Pilot Iroshizuku Ink at Engeika $.27 / ml
 Diamine Ink from Goulet Pens $.1743 / ml
 Pilot Irozhizuku Ink at GP.com $.5798 / ml
  
 Granted, Iroshizuku ink your way is much cheaper than through Goulet Pen Company (I have a mild obsession), but it is still more than double the cost of the Noodler's inks.
  
 I still wish to try out some Tsuki-yo when I am a wealthy man. But not until then.


----------



## shane55

OK...
  
 Waterman Expert vs. Parker Sonnet  (as shown)
  
 Which would you by... or not.
 Any other recommendations in the under-$200 category?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## L0SLobos

shane55 said:


> OK...
> 
> Waterman Expert vs. Parker Sonnet  (as shown)
> 
> ...


 
 What are you looking for in a pen? Weight/length? Gold or steel nib preference? Specialty nibs (stub/italic/flex/music)? C/C or piston filler?
 For under $200 I wouldn't go with an european or american brand; most of their gold nib pens start at around $400.
  
 At $200 or less some good choices are:
 Pilot-Namiki Falcon
 Pilot Vanishing point
 Sailor Pro Gear
 Sailor 1911S
 Platinum 3776
 All of the mid-range models and up of these lines come with gold nibs and are great writers.


----------



## Silent One

tangster said:


> Happy New Year pen-fiers
> 
> Jeez, I'm outta practice though, my lettering is shaky as heck


 





 "Happy 2015!" to all of you as well.
  
  


dallan said:


> Just picked up a Madori notebook. Simplistic and classic, with good paper for my fountain pens.


 
 Nice - anything that moves us to write...write-on dallan!
  


pwn3r4life said:


> *May I ask, what is the obsessions with Iroshizuku ink?* I mean, Noodler's has so many kinds and colors of inks, 3 oz for $12.50 from Goulet Pen company. I only hear good things about the Noodler's inks. Do the Pilot inks perform that much better?
> To me, the difference I see is that the Pilot inks ALWAYS look gorgeous. Every color. Whereas with like, the Noodler's inks, some inks are bad or just look ugly. But I'd like to have someone broaden my horizons.


 
 Obsessions? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As I see it, too many choices can lead to a lack of commitment. It's always nice to experience new inks, pens and paper, tho...
  
  


pudu said:


> You've kind of answered your own question. Attractive colours (well some of them), nice bottle, and properties you can depend upon. If you can find the colour you like, you know what you are getting. Noodler's is so variable, it is often hit or miss.


 
 Had I not been several posts late...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but def thought the same as you expressed.
  


l0slobos said:


> shane55 said:
> 
> 
> > OK...
> ...


 
 Still waiting to experience the Sailor brand. I'd certainly put the Pilot Namiki Falcon in my shopping cart for the sub $200 cat.


----------



## shane55

l0slobos said:


> What are you looking for in a pen? Weight/length? Gold or steel nib preference? Specialty nibs (stub/italic/flex/music)? C/C or piston filler?
> For under $200 I wouldn't go with an european or american brand; most of their gold nib pens start at around $400.
> 
> At $200 or less some good choices are:
> ...


 
  
 Pens for writing. Taking notes, jotting down ideas in a notebook.
 I have the Pilot-Namiki Falcon as well as the Pelikan M215. Like them both very much (the Pilot is smoother and a finer tip). So looking for similar size and weight as these. The Pelikan is a little shorter than the Falcon, and that's fine.
 Going for Extra Fine nib only.
 Piston or cart. Doesn't really matter to me, though I do like the piston on the Pelikan.
 No gold, anywhere.
  
 I like the look of the two models I showed. You didn't say anything about them... what does that mean. Are you saying I should avoid them because they are American or European and under $200?


----------



## Ra97oR

Rather interesting on getting a Pilot Falcon with SF or SEF nib. Shame the price over in UK is simply what you can call a rip-off... $ != £...


----------



## L0SLobos

.


----------



## Tangster

ra97or said:


> Rather interesting on getting a Pilot Falcon with SF or SEF nib. Shame the price over in UK is simply what you can call a rip-off... $ != £...


 
 Metal Falcon or Resin?
  
 I imported my Resin falcon from Japan for 60% of the UK cost, miraculously didn't get hit by customs.


----------



## L0SLobos

shane55 said:


> Pens for writing. Taking notes, jotting down ideas in a notebook.
> I have the Pilot-Namiki Falcon as well as the Pelikan M215. Like them both very much (the Pilot is smoother and a finer tip). So looking for similar size and weight as these. The Pelikan is a little shorter than the Falcon, and that's fine.
> Going for Extra Fine nib only.
> Piston or cart. Doesn't really matter to me, though I do like the piston on the Pelikan.
> ...


 
 Hmm..I wouldn't pick those two since they are steel nibbed and I don't like their styling. My dad has a Parker duofold black and though its a nice pen and a decently smooth writer, I don't really like its style/looks. At higher prices I much prefer Graf von Faber-Castell or Pelikan LE pens; wouldn't buy any pens MB makes because you void warranty if you use ink other than their own.
  
 Also just a heads up but Amazon.com is selling both of the pens you mentioned on the cheap right now.


----------



## Silent One

I absolutely adore my twin Pilot Metal Falcons (SF) with Iroshi inks!
 (Blue ink the Left, Purple in the Right)


----------



## shane55

l0slobos said:


> Hmm..I wouldn't pick those two since they are steel nibbed and I don't like their styling. My dad has a Parker duofold black and though its a nice pen and a decently smooth writer, I don't really like its style/looks. At higher prices I much prefer Graf von Faber-Castell or Pelikan LE pens; wouldn't buy any pens MB makes because you void warranty if you use ink other than their own.
> 
> Also just a heads up but Amazon.com is selling both of the pens you mentioned on the cheap right now.


 
  
 Thanks. Not interested in MB anyway...
 Ha... well, I have no issue with the two steel nibbed pens I have, so that's not really an issue for me. I do like the styling of the two I posted (though actually conflicted about the palladium plated cap... might just get plain black).
  
 I saw Amazon's prices, and yes, very good... but I'm interested in Extra fine, which I can get from The Online Pen Company. (Reputable?)
  
 Cheers


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

shane55 said:


> Thanks. Not interested in MB anyway...
> Ha... well, I have no issue with the two steel nibbed pens I have, so that's not really an issue for me. I do like the styling of the two I posted (though actually conflicted about the palladium plated cap... might just get plain black).
> 
> I saw Amazon's prices, and yes, very good... but I'm interested in Extra fine, which I can get from The Online Pen Company. (Reputable?)
> ...



I got a chance to try a Parker Sonnet with a gold nib. Goodness. I didn't like how light it was (resin) but my oh my did that puppy write smooth. The nib had some flex to it. Not enough to be annoying, or even notice if you weren't looking for at it. But enough to give line variation and be very smooth no matter the angle. I'm not very expierenced with fountain pens, so take it with a grain of salt. But I've only heard great things about the Parker Sonnet.

I hear sailor pens write smoother than glass and have nibs hard as nails. Can anyone confirm this?

And as far as good places to buy pens. Goulet Pen Company. Holy moly, the service. If nothing else, use their gorgeous site to browse pens, inks, use their nib nook tool to double check you want extra fine. Gosh, you'd think I was a rep the way I talk about them. Just an extemely satisfied customer and I don't make recommendations often. The only thing is, prices aren't very competitive. But check.


----------



## shane55

Sorry... this model of the Parker Sonnet does have the Solid 18k gold, rhodium plated nib.
  
 They both come in extra fine.
  
 But now...I'm looking at this as well. Handsome, though more modern.
  

  
  
 Also Gold nib. But you knew that...


----------



## MadCow

shane55 said:


> Sorry... this model of the Parker Sonnet does have the Solid 18k gold, rhodium plated nib.
> 
> They both come in extra fine.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't know about the other two, but the Sonnet is very easy to maintain (if that criteria is important to you). I have the cheaper version (aluminium body with gold trim), the nib and feed easily comes out with a pull. The nib is attached to the feed via a pair of tabs on each side of the feed. Once you have that disassembled, washing/cleaning/drying the pen is a breeze.


----------



## shane55

madcow said:


> I don't know about the other two, but the Sonnet is very easy to maintain (if that criteria is important to you). I have the cheaper version (aluminium body with gold trim), the nib and feed easily comes out with a pull. The nib is attached to the feed via a pair of tabs on each side of the feed. Once you have that disassembled, washing/cleaning/drying the pen is a breeze.


 
  
 Thanks... Yes maintenance matters. It all matters; writing smoothness, line, ink flow feel-grip, build quality and styling.
 Strangely, I had made up my mind to get the Sonnet (the one pictured). Then it was gone. I lost my chance for the one I wanted at the price I could pay.
 So I wound up with my second choice.
 A deep brown Waterman Expert with palladium trim.
  
 We will see...


----------



## Tangster

http://www.cultpens.com/news/offers/q/date/2015/01/13/winter-sale
  
 10% off everything at Cult Pens. My wallet hurts already.


----------



## BGRoberts

I'm so excited!
 Finally regaining enough feeling in my hands that I'm about to give my pens a whirl!
 WoooHOOOoooooo!
 17 months without a fountain pen is WAY too long!
 Going to start with a Lamy Safari, but have the mustard yellow Parker 51 waiting to go as well.


----------



## Silent One

17 Months...without a...FP?
 Had no idea your hands weren't able to allow the fulfillment that a fountain pen provides. 
 Very excited to read you're re-engaging.


----------



## brim71

bgroberts said:


> I'm so excited!
> Finally regaining enough feeling in my hands that I'm about to give my pens a whirl!
> WoooHOOOoooooo!
> 17 months without a fountain pen is WAY too long!
> Going to start with a Lamy Safari, but have the mustard yellow Parker 51 waiting to go as well.


 
 Yes, congrats on that, very exciting!!
  
 I visited the Philly Pen Show this weekend and probably shouldn't have, my wallet hurts... my pen case is happy though!
  
 I grabbed three pens; Visconti Wall Street in platinum, Sheaffer PFM III in blue, and a Pelikan M400 in red with an amazing BB nib.  The Wall Street has been on my list for a while and I'm a sucker for the PFMs (especially in blue).  The Pelikan was sold once I tried that nib, wow...
  
 Oh, and two bottles of ink that I have yet to try, but have read good things about: Diamine Red Dragon and J. Herbin Cafe Des Iles.  I'll let you know what I think once I get something inked up.


----------



## BGRoberts

Things went well with the pens.  Though my writing is worse than it used to be, I enjoyed things tremendously.  
 Used the green LamySafsri, mustard Parker 51, and matte black Namiki Vanishing Point.  All fired up and wrote well after just a little coaxing to get the ink flowing.
 A project for this year is to write letters to friends and family.  I got a good start.
 Happy camper here!


----------



## shane55

Got this Waterman Expert about 3 weeks ago. Have been using it a lot. Dark Brown with black and silver trim. SS x-Fine nib (fairly soft). Line varies greatly with pressure and direction of stroke.
 Well balanced and a wonderful weight. Quickly becoming a fave (though the Falcon beats everything I have for smoothness).
  
 Noodlers Bulletproof black is more of a very dark grey. When this pen runs dry I'll try it with my other standby; Pilot-Namiki Standard black. Wonderful ink. (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003X2XJHI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)


----------



## proton007

Haven't purchased pens in a while, but I did manage to find the JHerbin 1670 Stormy Grey.
  
 Sometimes I feel I have enough pens to last me a lifetime...some are reserved for special occasions, others are going through a rotation, slowly.


----------



## Pudu

I ended up trading my broad for an ultra extra fine. The broad was a great, smooth nib, but it was a bit boring. 



Loving the u.e.f. thus far.


----------



## Noobmachine

pudu said:


> I ended up trading my broad for an ultra extra fine. The broad was a great, smooth nib, but it was a bit boring.
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the u.e.f. thus far.




Is it scratchy in any way? I own a Spencerian nib from Mr Mottishaw and without flexing the tip out it tends to be a little grainy/scratchy.


----------



## Silent One

The angle at which I write and print makes an extra fine nib way too scratchy for taste. Glad it's working for you, Pudu.


----------



## Pudu

You know I thought it would be. I tend to like bigger nibs - my favourite is a nice flexible, gushingly wet stub (so much fun to use). But I wanted a nice tight accurate nib for practising Hiragana and Kanji. This nib is perfect for that.

However it is surprisingly smooth. I pretty much only use Tomoe River and some left over Rhodia and this baby is not scratchy in the least on those. Not at all what I was expecting.


----------



## Silent One

pudu said:


> You know I thought it would be. I tend to like bigger nibs - my favourite is a nice flexible, gushingly wet stub (so much fun to use). But I wanted a nice tight accurate nib for practising Hiragana and Kanji. This nib is perfect for that.
> 
> However it is surprisingly smooth. I pretty much only use Tomoe River and some left over Rhodia and this baby is not scratchy in the least on those. Not at all what I was expecting.


 
 Yeah, I'm a long time Rhodian! Very excited to hear you're at level to practice Hiragana and Kanji. Think I'll start looking/practicing Kanji this spring. Will be starting from scratch so Hiragana maybe needed as well. But I'm always reading somewhere how Americans are interested in learning how to speak the language but not write. And that learning Kanji could actually help non-natives speak better.
  
 If I'm going to do it, I'm going to sacrifice and study it all.


----------



## shane55

Love my newest.


----------



## Silent One

shane55 said:


> Love my newest.


----------



## Pudu

silent one said:


> ... Very excited to hear you're at level to practice Hiragana and Kanji. Think I'll start looking/practicing Kanji this spring. Will be starting from scratch so Hiragana maybe needed as well. But I'm always reading somewhere how Americans are interested in learning how to speak the language but not write. And that learning Kanji could actually help non-natives speak better.
> 
> If I'm going to do it, I'm going to sacrifice and study it all.





Do it man! I have to say that learning Japanese is far, far more fun than any of the Indo-Eurpoean languages I have studied (or tried to ) during my life. Because it is so totally different from English you really have to start tabula rasa which in a way makes things easier ... sort of. 

がんばって!


 To segue from Japan back to pens, with a tangent off to the tea thread, here's what I have been using to keep my pens from rolling away off my desk.




Cherry wood tea scoops ( 茶さじ) work great as pen cradles.


----------



## proton007

The Pelikan Stresemann is here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Collecting it tomorrow.


----------



## Aeneas

Has anyone use a capless/retractable fountain pen for a significant time (longer than someone writing a pen review)? 
 I prefer to use a fountain pen for everything, but for tasks where you're only writing every few minutes, it's inconvenient to keep replacing the cap to stop it from drying.
  
 The most famous one is from Pilot.


----------



## jay-w

aeneas said:


> Has anyone use a capless/retractable fountain pen for a significant time (longer than someone writing a pen review)?
> I prefer to use a fountain pen for everything, but for tasks where you're only writing every few minutes, it's inconvenient to keep replacing the cap to stop it from drying.
> 
> The most famous one is from Pilot.


 
  
 Absolutely. It's the main reason I bought mine. I've had the matte black Vanishing Point for two years and use it everyday for quick notes. I can't be bothered unscrewing pens and/or capping them just to jot things down. It's why I never bought a Kaweco or a TWSBI mini.


----------



## Aeneas

This is perfect


jay-w said:


> Absolutely. It's the main reason I bought mine. I've had the matte black Vanishing Point for two years and use it everyday for quick notes. I can't be bothered unscrewing pens and/or capping them just to jot things down. It's why I never bought a Kaweco or a TWSBI mini.


 
 This is exactly what I wanted to hear, thanks.


----------



## Pudu

proton007 said:


> The Pelikan Stresemann is here!  Collecting it tomorrow.




And ... ?


What happened to the pictures?


----------



## mechgamer123

Recently I've been having problems with a new ink that I bought. I bought Noodler's Baystate Blue a few weeks ago, flushed out my Pilot Metropolitan and Lamy Al-star pens and filled them up with the new ink but neither of them seems to want to feed very consistently at all with the new ink. I've tried flushing them and filling them again but with no luck. What should I do?


----------



## Noobmachine

mechgamer123 said:


> Recently I've been having problems with a new ink that I bought. I bought Noodler's Baystate Blue a few weeks ago, flushed out my Pilot Metropolitan and Lamy Al-star pens and filled them up with the new ink but neither of them seems to want to feed very consistently at all with the new ink. I've tried flushing them and filling them again but with no luck. What should I do


 
  
 Baystate Blue is a rather wet ink, I'm very surprised your pens don't feed consistently... Perhaps you could try and mix in some water into the ink to make it wetter/less saturated, it could help it flow better. Like a 1:6 ink ratio? Good Luck!


----------



## brim71

noobmachine said:


> Baystate Blue is a rather wet ink, I'm very surprised your pens don't feed consistently... Perhaps you could try and mix in some water into the ink to make it wetter/less saturated, it could help it flow better. Like a 1:6 ink ratio? Good Luck!


 
 Agreed, BSB is typically a nice flowing ink.  I often have problems with it being too wet in some pens.
  
 Adding water to an ink will actually, normally, make it act a bit "drier", surprisingly enough.  Ink typically flows better than water in most cases, so you'll probably just be de-saturating the color (in BSB that's actually not such a big deal!).  What you would need to add would be a surfactant.  They have special surfactant chemicals (Lubrol is one that I know of), but using normal dish soap should work fine as well.
  
 I've never done this, so take this with a grain of salt, but I'd try mixing a couple of different concentrations to see if one works.  Start off with really low concentrations and work up.  You don't want it to be too wet, otherwise it'll just leak right out of the pen.  Maybe a small drop of dish soap mixed with a cup of water (distilled preferably), then add a drop of that to a small vial of ink.
  
 Good luck!  Just out of curiosity, what ink were you using before?


----------



## mechgamer123

Yeah I've always seen that Noodler's ink is pretty wet. For the Pilot Metropolitan, I was originally just using the included black ink well beforehand, and in the Lamy I was using Noodler's Heart of Darkness before converting them both over to BSB. I even tried switching the nibs on the Lamy just in case it was the nib causing feeding issues.
  
 I guess I'll try adding a drop of soap to the nib and see if that has any effects on feeding. I really hope I can solve the problem some other way though, because having to add extra gunk every time I have to fill the pens up would be unfortunate.


----------



## Pwn3r4Life

mechgamer123 said:


> Recently I've been having problems with a new ink that I bought. I bought Noodler's Baystate Blue a few weeks ago, flushed out my Pilot Metropolitan and Lamy Al-star pens and filled them up with the new ink but neither of them seems to want to feed very consistently at all with the new ink. I've tried flushing them and filling them again but with no luck. What should I do?




Call me crazy, but cap that bottle up tight and give it a few turns, a very light shake to get everything mixed. I was having similar issues with my Noodler's Borealis Black in my Sheaffer 100, accidentally spilled the bottle, mixing around the ink that was in the bottle. Now, what's left of it performs much, much better.

Give it a shot! Can't hurt. I guess some Noodler's inks are prone to settling.


----------



## mechgamer123

pwn3r4life said:


> mechgamer123 said:
> 
> 
> > Recently I've been having problems with a new ink that I bought. I bought Noodler's Baystate Blue a few weeks ago, flushed out my Pilot Metropolitan and Lamy Al-star pens and filled them up with the new ink but neither of them seems to want to feed very consistently at all with the new ink. I've tried flushing them and filling them again but with no luck. What should I do?
> ...


 
 I think that did it! I shook up the Baystate Blue bottle and filled up my pens and they seem to be working better now. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## uchihaitachi




----------



## Shurephile

Anybody collect pens? I have some pen books that I wasn't sure who might be interested in them.


----------



## BGRoberts

shurephile said:


> Anybody collect pens? I have some pen books that I wasn't sure who might be interested in them.


 
 I have collected some. 
 What have you got?


----------



## Silent One




----------



## Shurephile

These are the books that I have;
  
 Fountain Pens Past and Present By: Paul Erano (signed), Fountain Pens: Vintage and Modern By: Andreas Lambrou (signed), The Fountain Pen: Collectors Companion By: Alexander Ewing, Fountain Pens By: Jonathan Steinberg and Victorian Pencils: Tools and Jewels.


----------



## BGRoberts

The first 4 are all great books.   I have  them.  
 Lots of good information and beautiful pictures (penporn). 
 I'm not familiar with the last one.


----------



## Shurephile

Do you have any of these books? Are you interested in buying? I also have pen auction catalogs from Bonhams from the 1990s.


----------



## OddE

Hi all,
  
 Just one (two; three!) quick question(s) from a relative neophyte in the world of fine pens -
  
 How leak-proof are really pens like the Pilot Capless, Lamy Dialog 3 and the likes?
  
 While I love the idea of having a fountain pen ready to go in my pocket, the thought of suddenly finding a large royal blue stain on my shirt & jacket while on my way to a client is less than appealing, to put it mildly.
  
 Also, what happens when you're on an airplane? (I note from googling that opinions vary, but it would appear that at least the Pilot Capless is a pretty safe bet for bringing along on flights - wonder how many of the opinions I've seen posted are from people who have actually tried bringing one, and how many are just that age-old web forum pastime, repeating hearsay.)
  
 Bonus question - anyone have a recommendation for a fast-drying ink? I've been using Sailor Nano with excellent results, but it has become exceedingly hard to find domestically and customs regulations makes it a quite expensive ink to have shipped from abroad.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## brim71

odde said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just one (two; three!) quick question(s) from a relative neophyte in the world of fine pens -
> 
> ...


 
 Hi OddE, welcome to the world of pens!  Careful, like anything on Head-Fi, it's addicting!
  
 I wouldn't say that the Pilot or Lamy are leak "proof", but most new fountain pens are going to be pretty leak resistant.  As long as you don't go waving the pens around or throwing them across the room you'll be fine.  I've been using fountain pens exclusively for about 10 years now and haven't had any ink stains on my clothes.  I also regularly carry a pen clipped in my pants pocket, which is a little more turbulent then the shirt pocket.
  
 I, too, stayed away from flying with inked up fountain pens for quite a while.  I used to carry a couple of cartridges and travel with the pens dry.  It wasn't until about 6 months ago, when I bought my first Vanishing Point, that I gave it a shot and only because the pen shop owner said it would be OK.  Turns out, he was right, it was fine.  So I can say that with a Vanishing Point, as long as you keep it upright (in a shirt pocket is perfect) and don't use it while you're in the air, there were no problems.
  
 Fast-drying ink: I've heard bad things about the Private Reserve Fast-Drying line, so may want to stay away from them.  Other than that, it'll greatly depend on the pen and paper combination.  Pick up some ink samples from Goulet and give them a shot.  I'm partial to Waterman inks.


----------



## OddE

Hi,
  
 Thanks - this was just the kind of (ahem) enabling response I hoped for; now, all I have to do is decide which nib width I should go for - I've mostly used fine nibs in the past with good results, but am considering trying an extra fine this time around (My handwriting is very compact, and every time I make an effort to write larger, my writing rather quickly returns to its original, small size...


----------



## brim71

odde said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks - this was just the kind of (ahem) enabling response I hoped for; now, all I have to do is decide which nib width I should go for - I've mostly used fine nibs in the past with good results, but am considering trying an extra fine this time around (My handwriting is very compact, and every time I make an effort to write larger, my writing rather quickly returns to its original, small size...


 
 If you go with the VP remember they are Japanese nib sizes, so they'll generally run a bit fine-er.  I don't have a Pilot EF, so can't make a direct comparison, but I do have a Sailor EF and Lamy EF and there isn't much of a comparison.  The Lamy is at least 1 size, if not 2 sizes thicker than the Sailor.
  
 It's easy to swap nibs on the Lamy if you're not happy.  The Dialog 3 comes with a 14k nib, but is the same design as most of the other Lamy pens with steel nibs.  The steel replacement nibs are cheap, so you could always swap around to see if you like a certain size better before ordering a more expensive 14k nib replacement.  There is certainly a different feel between the steel and 14k, but the sizes should be relatively similar.
  
 You can swap out the nib units on the VP too, but it's nearly half the price of the pen, so motivation to get it right the first time!


----------



## OddE

brim71 said:


> If you go with the VP remember they are Japanese nib sizes, so they'll generally run a bit fine-er.  I don't have a Pilot EF, so can't make a direct comparison, but I do have a Sailor EF and Lamy EF and there isn't much of a comparison.  The Lamy is at least 1 size, if not 2 sizes thicker than the Sailor.


 
  
 -Yeah, I've found a couple of writing samples on the web from both pens with different nibs - the Lamy EF looks pretty much like the fine nibs used on a couple of my Chinese pens.
  
 I'm leaning towards the Dialog 3 at the moment - there's simply something about the design which makes me come back to it time and time again - plus, with my big paws, the size is not an issue - rather, it is an advantage!
  
 I'll ponder my choices until the next excuse to celebrate something comes up, then bring out the credit card.


----------



## Shurephile

Let me know if anybody wants these pen reference books.


----------



## dallan

I have had such a pen disaster. I usually use fountain pens however my boss wants things in blue ball point from now on, no gel (or fountain-me only). 
  
 So i went to my local pen store and tried a bunch and settled on a Lamy 2000-203 black wood. The only one they had was the display model.(When i got home and put on glasses noticed a nick-thus maybe the lower price on it-first warning). I needed blue ink but the sales rep was unable to unscrew the pen. She actually tried other colors which were more expensive for some reason too, like light wood and couldn't get them open either. I figured that there was a trick and said id figure it out at home. Well bottom line was no trick-i checked online. So i fought with it for a while. Finally i gently covered the metal part with a doubled up rag and tried a pair of jewelers players to loosen it. Of course the pliers ended going thru the rag at one point, scratching the medal tip. So now i am stuck, the pen can't be opened, it is scratched so i assume unreturnable so i can't put in the right ink or return it. Dumb! I wasted a bunch of money on an unusable item. Tues the owner will be back in, maybe she can send it back to Lamy as damaged, I am fit to be tied….


----------



## yeahx

I'm sure it has come up in here but is it weird to hate writing but love a nice heavy pen? I won't let myself buy any because it would be a waste but back in the 90s I fell in love with cross pens and later even cheap fountain pens. Around that same time I fell in love with Zippo lighters and had a small collection of generic ones and I've never smoked.


----------



## Silent One

shurephile said:


> Let me know if anybody wants these pen reference books.


 
 I'm almost certain they are great books. However, no interest at this time. But when I do...


----------



## brim71

dallan said:


> I have had such a pen disaster. I usually use fountain pens however my boss wants things in blue ball point from now on, no gel (or fountain-me only).
> 
> So i went to my local pen store and tried a bunch and settled on a Lamy 2000-203 black wood. The only one they had was the display model.(When i got home and put on glasses noticed a nick-thus maybe the lower price on it-first warning). I needed blue ink but the sales rep was unable to unscrew the pen. She actually tried other colors which were more expensive for some reason too, like light wood and couldn't get them open either. I figured that there was a trick and said id figure it out at home. Well bottom line was no trick-i checked online. So i fought with it for a while. Finally i gently covered the metal part with a doubled up rag and tried a pair of jewelers players to loosen it. Of course the pliers ended going thru the rag at one point, scratching the medal tip. So now i am stuck, the pen can't be opened, it is scratched so i assume unreturnable so i can't put in the right ink or return it. Dumb! I wasted a bunch of money on an unusable item. Tues the owner will be back in, maybe she can send it back to Lamy as damaged, I am fit to be tied….


 
 Ouch!  I'd certainly bring it back to complain to the shop once the manager is in.
  
 That's a bit odd for for the sales person not to be able to open any of the Lamy2k pens.  These are typically well constructed pens, so wouldn't think there would be an issue.  Worst case, if you can't return it, try _gently_ heating it with a hairdryer and trying the unscrew again.


----------



## dallan

brim71 said:


> Ouch!  I'd certainly bring it back to complain to the shop once the manager is in.
> 
> That's a bit odd for for the sales person not to be able to open any of the Lamy2k pens.  These are typically well constructed pens, so wouldn't think there would be an issue.  Worst case, if you can't return it, try _gently_ heating it with a hairdryer and trying the unscrew again.


 

 Sat with owner for almost an hour as she called Lamy and her rep. She finally gave me a refund and i bought it somewhere else. Checked first and unscrewed no problem. I thing an employee at her store had put in the ink or something and over tightened them….  
  
 Oh yeah, i tried heating. They were frozen. I notice the threading is a bit rough even on the one i just got, i can imaging it sticking.


----------



## Shurephile

I have a flex Waterman 52 1/2 that was just restored and I need to sell, anybody interested in flex pens?


----------



## adgaps

I just bought my very first fountain pen today: a Lamy Safari, charcoal color, with a Fine nib and blue cartridge.
 Cost about 32 dollars, including an extra black cartridge and a converter.
  
 I was actually surprised it worked well with my Moleskine notebook. I've always known about the brand's bad rep among fountain pen users, but somehow the Fine nib left little to no discernible bleeding. Seems I'm gonna keep using Moleskine for a while longer haha


----------



## Silent One

@ adgaps
  
 Congrats! Though my own Lamy Safari was not my first fountain pen purchase, my first Lamy was spec'd identical to your purchase (Charcoal; Fine nib; Blue ink).


----------



## adgaps

Thanks. The Safari looks really unassuming but classy in charcoal, that's why I chose that color. 
  
 My minor gripe though is that it seems to skip often. At first I though maybe it's because I'm used to writing a bit fast, but it did skip even when I'm writing slowly. I did some research online, and it seems I either need a better flowing ink, or a new nib.
  
 Any suggestions?


----------



## BGRoberts

You might try flushing the nib really well, then reloading ink.  Sometimes new feed/nibs have a bit of residual oils and gunk from the manufacturing process.  A good cleaning/flushing sometimes helps with ink flow.


----------



## Silent One

adgaps said:


> Thanks. The Safari looks really unassuming but classy in charcoal, that's why I chose that color.
> 
> My minor gripe though is that it seems to skip often. At first I though maybe it's because I'm used to writing a bit fast, but it did skip even when I'm writing slowly. I did some research online, and it seems I either need a better flowing ink, or a new nib.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
 Interesting in that my own Lamy didn't skip on the Rhodia notepad and other paper. Rather, it flowed wet. I didn't particularly care much for the way it wrote. Not long after, bought twin Pilot Falcon Metal fountain pens and haven't touched the Lamy since.


----------



## adgaps

bgroberts said:


> You might try flushing the nib really well, then reloading ink.  Sometimes new feed/nibs have a bit of residual oils and gunk from the manufacturing process.  A good cleaning/flushing sometimes helps with ink flow.


 

 Thanks. I'll do that when my current cartridge runs out of ink. I'm planning on switching to black ink anyway (currently using Lamy's default blue cartridge) so I'll have to flush the pen before putting in the new ink.
  
  


silent one said:


> Interesting in that my own Lamy didn't skip on the Rhodia notepad and other paper. Rather, it flowed wet. I didn't particularly care much for the way it wrote. Not long after, bought twin Pilot Falcon Metal fountain pens and haven't touched the Lamy since.


 
  
 I've just done some testing to see what might be wrong, I'm now mostly convinced it's the paper that's causing the skipping. I'll see if I can try the pen with the more recommended FP-friendly papers like Rhodia. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Silent One

Yeah, paper can matter..._hugely so. _


----------



## BGRoberts

Pretty quiet in Pen-fi. 
 Everyone must be busy writing. 
 I picked up a Lamy Al-Star in copper orange,  along with the matching ink.   Love the pen,  a medium nib.   The Ink is nice,  but not sure how much I will use orange ink once Halloween and Thanksgiving are past.


----------



## adgaps

TWSBI Eco was available for only 2 days here in Manila - all stocks, probably about two dozens or so, were quickly bought by pen enthusiasts.
 I'm still waiting for new stocks to arrive, which is still indefinite as of this time.


----------



## Silent One

bgroberts said:


> Pretty quiet in Pen-fi.
> *Everyone must be busy writing. *
> I picked up a Lamy Al-Star in copper orange,  along with the matching ink.   Love the pen,  a medium nib.   The Ink is nice,  but not sure how much I will use orange ink once Halloween and Thanksgiving are past.


 




 May not have anything new. But using what I've got to delight - just penned another personal letter.


----------



## JK1

I wonder how many pen fanatics write their e-mails using pen and paper, scan them, then send the scans? It seems like a funny thing to use fountain pens for sending e-mails.


----------



## Silent One

I did that late '90's to a select few recipients for a _special_ touch. And occasionally scanned and sent a full handwritten letter.


----------



## BGRoberts

I'm trying to keep to my goal of 2 letters a week. 
 Sadly I've slipped some lately.


----------



## Silent One

Seems my most prolific periods for writing are usually September thru March each year.


----------



## Cathcart

I have a Mont-Blanc Meisterstuck Warner Edition. It was a special edition given to Warner Music executives to commemorate their 25th anniversary. Ended up in my hands thanks to my uncle, who used to work at Warner Music. The catch? I'm afraid of using it! I am still considering whether to sell it or keep it or use it...


----------



## pigmode

Have wanted a Lamy 2000 FP for a long time, as much for the bauhaus design as for a new pen. I'm thinking there's a 15% chance I'll want to get the nib tuned up, and other than in reviews the Lamy piston system hasn't been known for Toyota/Lexus QC.
  
 Guess I could go for a Platinum Chartes Blue/Rhodium 3776, but want to get away from Japanese design this time out. Of course I could save a bunch by getting the 2000 rollerball version. :O) Still a tuned Lamy 2000 FP is a much finer show of perfectionist-driven consumption, right?


----------



## JK1

I wonder if there is any pc software for printing letters that look like they are handwritten with a fountain pen. If so, I wonder how good they are. Are any sophisticated enough to incorporate random variances into the print, making the final result indistinguishable from something that was handwritten?


----------



## pigmode

Any opinions on a Montblanc 146, which I'm considering instead of an L2K? *Possibly* a pre owned Bordeaux late model--otherwise a new one in black. Are current production still worth it? Any recommended pre owned sellers?
  
  
  
This one doesn't ship to Hawaii.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/111763853052?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
  
  
 There's this one as well.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Montblanc-Meisterstuck-146-Bordeaux-Fountain-Pen-F-MINT-RARE-/171332596629?hash=item27e437f395
  
  
  
 $679 at Amazon.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Montblanc-Meisterstuck-Bordeaux-Fountain-Burgundy/dp/B007V3MN6I
  
  
  
 Black at Amazon: $379
  
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0004HG3BE/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=6H3D5378TKC9&coliid=IRUIJIQZSWKZF


----------



## pigmode

The Bordeaux in the third link above is from a bonafide Montblanc dealer called Handelshaus Rheinländer, but I decided to moderate my MB quest for the time being. On order is a black/platinum SkyWalker ball point. Expected delivery date is 3-7 weeks--yikes!


----------



## pigmode

Anyone else buying into the hobby-tastic concept of pursuing the quest for grail pens (pen)?


----------



## Vanishsophie

Hey guys, do you think if there is any chance to get montblanc limited edition ink that was releasing years ago?


----------



## BGRoberts

Anyone else buying any cheap pens on ebayEbay? 
It's pretty impressive what you can get for a buck... DELIVERED. 
Trying some different Jinhao right now, 159's (a BIG) pen) and 450's (also decent sized). 
They're fun!


----------



## heatofamatch

Cheap pens is a great topic. I stand by my Hero 329s (I've got 3), and the Hero 856 if I want something bold. Also just got a Schneider "voyage" FP for about $4.
  
 I love luxury as much as the next person -- possibly more -- but in the world of fountain pens, this former L2K owner is really really content with the cheap options.


----------



## BGRoberts

vanishsophie said:


> Hey guys, do you think if there is any chance to get montblanc limited edition ink that was releasing years ago?


 
  
 Have you looked for it on Ebay?   I've seen some of them there before.


----------



## BGRoberts

heatofamatch said:


> Cheap pens is a great topic. I stand by my Hero 329s (I've got 3), and the Hero 856 if I want something bold. Also just got a Schneider "voyage" FP for about $4.
> 
> I love luxury as much as the next person -- possibly more -- but in the world of fountain pens, this former L2K owner is really really content with the cheap options.


 
  
 I've had hit-or-miss luck with Hero 616s.  Just got a few of the "jumbo/doctor"  sized ones to see if they are any better. 
  
 I've become very enamored with Jinhao pens lately.   I have a few x450 and x750s that write and look good.   I REALLY like the 159's, and now have one in almost all the colors they make.   They are a BIG pen,  the size of a Montblanc 149.  Pretty amazing for $3.49 delivered on Ebay.   I'm using the orange and the black ones in my EDC right now as my Halloween pens.   I even call the orange one 'Punkin'.   LOL


----------



## peanuts252

cathcart said:


> I have a Mont-Blanc Meisterstuck Warner Edition. It was a special edition given to Warner Music executives to commemorate their 25th anniversary. Ended up in my hands thanks to my uncle, who used to work at Warner Music. The catch? I'm afraid of using it! I am still considering whether to sell it or keep it or use it...


 
 If it's still unused, might be best to keep it that way. The 146 is worth about $250-300, the 149 is worth $300-350. 
  
 If it's been used, continue to use it! It's a tool, deserves to see use. Treat it well.


----------



## proton007

Coming back here after a while. Glad to see the thread is going strong!


----------



## Kylv

This hurt me to see.


----------



## skimminst

This is a sad thing.
  
 On the other hand:
  -my 8 year old starts to use a fountain pen at school. -This may compensates your post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  - I got my LAMY 2000 back from service for a €55,- they replaced the nib and "ink channel system" after I dropped the pen by letting it roll off my desk because I did not put the cap on its rest on the pen´s back


----------



## proton007

kylv said:


> This hurt me to see.


 
  
 Where is this from?
  
 Although I've had people manhandle my pen, a FP only works one way...


----------



## Kylv

proton007 said:


> Where is this from?


 
  
 Some travel channel show, it wasn't related to pens in any way.  This guy was supposed to be a reporter taking notes.


----------



## proton007

kylv said:


> Some travel channel show, it wasn't related to pens in any way.  This guy was supposed to be a reporter taking notes.


 
  
 Looks like he's drawing something.
  
 And I can understand using the nib turned upside down gives thinner lines....I do that myself sometimes for pens with bold nibs.
  
 This is the only explanation I can think of.


----------



## Silent One

That was my impression too, proton007.


----------



## Pudu

Maybe, but what is going on with that nib - a of trick of the shadows? It looks like some kind of fude nib of which one half can't agree with the other half about which direction is up. (much like the user)


----------



## proton007

pudu said:


> Maybe, but what is going on with that nib - a of trick of the shadows? It looks like some kind of fude nib of which one half can't agree with the other half about which direction is up. (much like the user)


 
  
 Nah, it looks like a piece of rolled up paper fiber that's stuck in between the tines. Happens when the paper is too wet.
  
 Well, this reminds me of another scenario. I too do this if my nib catches some loose fibers of the page, reverse the nib and try to write so that the nib can free itself of these ink leechers.


----------



## TwinQY

I've always liked browsing this thread, so it's a shame to see the activity come to a trickle.
  
 I have been using a lot of Nioi-Sumire these days. I've inked it up in my VP at least 3 times last month (it's using the CON-50, but at my rate of writing that's still a lot of ink usage, especially with a F/EF).
  

(Apologies for the poor shots, the skys have been overcast all week and I could only find a point-and-shoot handy.)
  
 I was using a lot of blue-black in this pen, but it became apparent that I've shifted to darker blues that lean a bit to purple. Some of the blue-blacks leaned a bit too much towards teal for me; and I'm talking about ones like Diamine Denim, not the classic teal-leaning blue-blacks like the Waterman or the Sheaffer - I understand why the vintage ones are so teal. I'm looking forward to picking up some Regency Blue this week. Meanwhile Nioi-Sumire is filling the niche in a different way (it's like a _slightly_ bluer Ultramarine, although that could just be due to batch variation).
  
 I enjoy the sheen and saturation on Sailor inks, and the Four Seasons line are so readily available, both locally and online, that I'm rather content with the lineup. The fancier lines like Kingdom Note and Bungbox are nice, but they aren't phasing me; plus the Canadian dollar is just so weak. I've started a new cupboard for easier access to my most-used inks, after having filled the one beneath it, and half of them are all Sailors (Souten, Tokiwa-Matsu, Nioi-Sumire, and Shigure). I've noticed that Atsu (cool-japan on eBay) has Kobe inks available again. I plan on getting #7, Kaikyo Blue, just to see if it doesn't lean to teal like in the pictures.


----------



## Pudu

I've always hated teal, BUT lately I have been enjoying ama iro which is more light blue but still has some tealish leanings and is far lighter than I usually can tolerate, and yama dori which just has so much character you have to like it. Before now I've always stayed away from most blues of any kind because they always leave me feeling like I just wrote something with a ball point pen for some reason. 




(images taken from Jetpens)


I also have shingure, oku yama, and tokwa matsu, but I haven't played with them enough ... if at all.. to form an opinion.


----------



## TwinQY

I've managed to keep myself away from Yama-dori and Oku-yama (also Doyou), as I'm not as enthralled with the colours as I was the other colours. I really liked deep teals at one point but they've fallen out of favour (this is also true for Ku-jaku, Emerald of Chivor, anything teal with substantial sheen - I've missed the train on a lot of popular things). The Four Seasons all share a similar level of sheen (although Oku-yama sheens yellow-ish) so it's no big loss. The only one left I'm itching to grab a bottle of is Miruai, almost finished the sample. Really digging "alternative", "murky" greens lately. Something interesting I've noticed is that Souten has the strongest scent of phenol out of all of the inks in the Four Seaason lineup. It could also just be my bottle in particular. Nioi-Sumire has the phenol, but it is less distinct - although I am primarily using it in a Hobonichi which has a smell of its own.
  
 There is a set that includes the 15mL Ama-iro that also has Fuyu-Gaki, and more importantly Syo-ro. Unfortunately, the local store is charging 60CAD due to the value of the dollar as well as customs fees (one of the staff agreed that it was ridiculous and that they might not order them in the future). The regular 50mL bottles here are ~$40. I would dearly lke to try a whole bottle of Syo-ro and Ina-ho, the other Iro colours overlap too much with what I currently have.
  
 On ballpoints, I had been looking hard for an ink that simulated the Royal Blue colour of ballpoints in something a bit more saturated and pizazz-y. The Parker Penman Sapphire comparison thread on FPN really helped a lot. I believe I've found it in Diamine's Blue Velvet (alternatively, Kobe Maya Lapis), although the store here that stocks it is all out of bottles.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Still enjoy them although they don't see as much use these days since I retired.  Was always partial to brown tone inks (e.g. Waterman Havana, etc.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


  
  Pelikan M1000  Green,  OBB 18kt nib                                                                           
  Waterman Le Man 100   Black,  OB 18kt nib                                 
  Waterman Le Man 100   Tulipwood, OB 18kt nib                                                    
  Waterman Le Man 100   Opera,  ST 18kt nib       
  Waterman Liaison  Orange Woodgrain (ebonite), ST 18kt nib                               
  Platinum  Composer  Black w/twin tine “Music” 14kt nib                                                   
  Waterman (Graduate Slim? Cotele?)  Grey enamal, B gilded nib                              
  Waterman Phileas  Gray marble, M gilded nib                                                    
  Waterman Exclusive  Bordeaux lacquer, F 18kt nib                                                
  Waterman Phileas  Green marble, F gilded nib


----------



## OddE

Hi,
  
 These last few posts have fully made me appreciate how fortunate (or, perhaps, unfortunate?) I am to be colour blind - one variable less for me to get carried away while pursuing... 
  
 I mostly stick with Parker Quink (royal blue) as it is does what it says on the label (and my local stationery store only stocks it in blue, not black)


----------



## TwinQY

I think it's fortunate. I have stopped buying pens completely, but in general I still get an ink every few months or so. One of my relatives is colour-blind (blue-yellow?) - I've set them up with all black inks, while the other seems to enjoy Lie de The quite a bit, which happens to be a favourite of mine as well. Inks are attractive to me as they have cross-over value to interests outside of fountain pens.


----------



## moonpen

I'm currently rocking a Platinum #3776 Century with a SF nib and a Pilot Decimo with a F 18k nib


----------



## TwinQY

Has anyone looked into the Tekker inks? I've just read Matt's review and it seems that the performance of the ink would not be as much of a worry as I would have thought. The possibilities seem endless.


----------



## Silent One

twinqy said:


> I think it's fortunate. I have stopped buying pens completely, but in general I still get an ink every few months or so. One of my relatives is colour-blind (blue-yellow?) - I've set them up with all black inks, while the other seems to enjoy Lie de The quite a bit, which happens to be a favourite of mine as well. *Inks are attractive to me as they have cross-over value to interests outside of fountain pens.*


 
 I share this thought as well...


----------



## TwinQY

Long time no see, SO 
  
  
 I noticed that Atsu (cool-japan) had gotten in a bunch more Kobe inks listed in his store, including #7, Kaikyo Blue. I was about to get it, up until I thought to ask him if he had any #51, Kano-cho Midnight (as it was not listed on the page). He claimed he'd probably get some next month, so I had planned to wait until then so I can save on shipping while getting both. Unfortunately no more #7s left. I'm a bit more taken with #51 at the moment, so it's not a big deal. There are still a couple of greens left that are very enticing (#15, #37), but might overlap too much with some of my existing stash.


----------



## Silent One

twinqy said:


> Long time no see, SO
> 
> 
> I noticed that Atsu (cool-japan) had gotten in a bunch more Kobe inks listed in his store, including #7, Kaikyo Blue. I was about to get it, up until I thought to ask him if he had any #51, Kano-cho Midnight (as it was not listed on the page). He claimed he'd probably get some next month, so I had planned to wait until then so I can save on shipping while getting both. Unfortunately no more #7s left. I'm a bit more taken with #51 at the moment, so it's not a big deal. There are still a couple of greens left that are very enticing (#15, #37), but might overlap too much with some of my existing stash.


 
 Good to see you around. Will have a look at your suggestions above. I frequently write with the Lady Shikibu ink, as it's Purple with a hint of Blue. Did so especially today in a nod to Prince.


----------



## pigmode

Went way crazy but have settled on set of 6 pens. This including a cheap Indian Ranga 2C, from eBay that I don't count.
  
 Same with headphones, I was never comfortable with too many units. Better to have settled on one, maybe two sound signatures and go to town on that.
  
 I'll probably end up with 4-5 pens. Love the compactness of the 140 ef with permanent inks. 
  
 Pelikan 140 ef
 Pelikan 400nn ef
 Pelikan 400 om
 Falcon Spencerian
 Falcon ef
 Desiderata Ebonite


----------



## TwinQY

silent one said:


> Good to see you around. Will have a look at your suggestions above. I frequently write with the Lady Shikibu ink, as it's Purple with a hint of Blue. Did so especially today in a nod to Prince.


 
 This fell out of my subscription feed somehow...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyways, good to see you too. Sailor Shigure (時*雨* - and it's Purple!) might have been even more apt.
  
 I got my #51 in today. Rather than a typical BB, it's more of a rich, dark blue, without any teal undertones. With a wetter nib, it turn into a deep, almost-black with this wicked green sheen. Spectacular either way. I can see why people are so enamoured over what felt like _"yet another FOTM BB_".

  
 On Tomoe River, with a moderately-flowing Japanese fine.

  
 I couldn't capture the sheen very well. Just to give you an idea (sourced from FPN)...

  
 The best part is, it doesn't even smell. Well, for a Sailor ink. The phenol smell is one of the least pronounced out of the bunch. Could just be this particular batch (04/20/2016).
  
 Some new(er) Kobes:
  
 #55, Nankinmachi Fortune Red.

 From this picture, it looked an awful lot like a lighter Diamine Wild Strawberry, but pictures at other angles seem to show it as even less saturated than the Diamine, but with a high level of gold sheen. I noticed this one going up on Atsu's store, and disappearing after what must have been a day or two later.
  
 #56, が六甲シチダンカ (Rokko Shichidanka)

  
 #57, 神戸ヒメアジサイ (Kobe hime-ajisai)

  
 I understand that Western inkophiles are less enthused about pastel-y colours than the East Asian ink communities. I can see the appeal with both of these, personally. #56 looks like a more purple Nioi-Sumire - so it'd be easier for me to hold off on that one. I don't really have a colour like #57 in the arsenal, but I don't see it as a good fit for writing; for drawing, definitely.
  
  
 I've also been interested in these Tag Kyoto branch inks. There's the Kyo-iro line, and then there's the Kyo no Oto line. The thread on FPN details the differences. Pretty accessible when it comes to Japanese-market inks (I'm talking about you, LE jewel-bottled Sailors going for $200+ on f-ing Taobao!). Runs about ~30 CAD after shipping from Rakuten Global.

 I've noticed some people have likened them to a Japanese J.Herbin of sorts, due to both lines being made from natural plant dyes. Like Herbins, some of their offerings seem to run on the watery/unsaturated side. I really like that look - there are already plenty of super-saturated inks out there. And like Herbin, their black does not seem to be watery at all. Vis's review has got me putting the 'no 1 - Nurebairo' on the top of my want list.




 Love a black with ample sheen.
  
 I'm also pretty into the "soft snow of ohara" from the Kyo-iro line.
 
 Nice muted purple with plenty of blue (but not quite a blurple yet).


----------



## ricksome

This fell out of my subscription feed somehow...
  
 You should be glad ... Look at all the money you saved ... LOL


----------



## Silent One

Very nicely presented, TwinQY


----------



## TwinQY

ricksome said:


> You should be glad ... Look at all the money you saved ... LOL


 
 Think of all the cat food I could have bought!
  


silent one said:


> Very nicely presented, TwinQY


 
 It's true, S.O., you are the sound of one hand clapping...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I just wanted to add, for Kobe #51, it seems that the black component is a bit more apparent on Rhodia and cheaper papers. So from a distance, it gives the impression of being slightly tealer than it really should. And on Tomoe, with a drier pen, the lighter parts of shading looks a bit grey. At its lightest, it still manages to give off the vibe of a _more_ _saturated_ Shin-kai. I love it.
  
 Another ink that looks similar in swatches online, but sans shading and sheen, and a bit more on the greener scale (by a smidgen), is Diamine's 1864 Blue Black. I say this because like #51, when it's laid down with a really wet nib, it's almost black.
  
 I am just loving this colour. I normally don't buy extra bottles before finishing a particular colour, but I might have to for this one. It's climbed to the top of my BB list. I'm not going to say it's #1 just yet, but it probably will be in all likelihood. I've written more in my planner than I have over all of last week. In fact, I'm filling in some of the empty pages in my Hobonichi with doodles as we speak. It's the green sheen, and the lubrication, and the flow, and the perfect balance of colour. The colour does not keep or play perfectly with bad paper, but when you are like me and mainly have these things for personal usage, you have the luxury of choosing your paper. For me, that has been consistently Tomoe River.
  
 Remaining Kobes left on the want list are:
  
 - *#14 Maya Lapis*: there are many other PPS-alikes, but this one has probably the best sheen, and just enough violet in the mix.
  
 - *#25 Tarumi Apricot*: never got to stock up on Apricot before their discontinuation, have been out of the loop so no idea where to find a place to get Kin-Mokusei via a forwarding service. Even considering the slight difference between Onago-day Honey, Apricot, Kin-Mokusei, and Tarumi Apricot, there are no oranges outside of the Sailor bunch that, to me, nails the tone and the amount of shading that gives these the fruity punch that they do.
  
 - **#7 Kaikyo Blue**: this is what I originally wanted to grab instead of #51, seems like it's literally a lighter version of it, but with red sheen instead of green. Would still like to get it (for the red sheen), but I haven't tried diluting #51 in a load, maybe I won't miss it then.
 A comparison (ripped from Vis' review on FPN):

  
 - *One of the greens*. It's been a toss between #1, #15, #19, #28/34, #49. #28/34 seem a bit too close to Tokiwa-Matsu, from Saskia's pictures on FPN. If you were to ask me a year ago, I might have answered with #35 instead (actually, that's still up for debate;_ I might also have an alternative for this one, see below_), due to my love for "purer" greens. The ultimate goal is to find something different enough from Tokiwa-Matsu, that still captures the "tea-y-ness", if that make sense.
  
 - *#32 Tamon Purple Grey*: this doesn't overlap with Shigure too much, and I don't have any Poussiere de Lune left anymore either.
  
 - *#8 Arima Amber*: oh, baby.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*I've been also thinking about getting Tekkor inks that match the hex codes for #25 and #35.* Vis' reviews has hex codes that match fairly well, and the parts of his reviews using Tomoe seems to match fairly well with what I see on a personal basis IRL. I don't mind losing sheen with those colours (which is why I'm not planning on matching #14; though I might get a Tekkor equivalent in the future, I'll be getting #14 regardless, all for that lovely sheen). From what I've read on the Tekkors that people have received, the performance is wonderful and problem-free, so that puts a couple of worries to bed. And the price per mL is great. Will have to find a forwarder/friend from the US though, shipping seems to be US-only right now.
  
 The Kobes I've left out, are still very nice and unique colours in that typical Sailor way, it's just that I have to be more selective when one bottle runs for just under 40 CAD shipped. Especially considering that I had just managed to get 5x 30mL bottles for that exact price yesterday. *A lot of this brings up the question of whether the money and effort people put into imported inks is worth it*. To be fair, the price does not make these more "premium" inks in anyways. In japan, they go for a similar price to many of the other offerings around - it's just that we have to bear the cost of importing, and in the case of Iroshizukus, the difference in pricing between markets. The part of this question that have to do with the economics of value, demand, have been addressed by others in a far more eloquent manner than I would ever have time, energy, or talent to match. Ultimately, if you can maximize your enjoyment from what you buy, in a responsible manner, who is to say what you do is wrong in any way? This applies to hobbies, love, and life in general. For me, getting a bottle a month has become a nice ritual, something to look forward to, without going overboard. If you enjoy what they do for you, you should get them if you can afford it. I still feel the sting in my wallet, but I doubt I will be in a position where I become a hoarder with these, and that is enough for me.
  
  
 As long as I'm pumping out this self-indulgent schiit, I might as well get into a seperate topic that's been swimming in my head. Iroshizuku inks. Everyone seems to like them. I'm not sure why I don't have any at the moment, apart from Kosomosu. I like them, and I advocate for them, but I don't have more than one bottle? How did that work out? Like R&K inks, I like the palette of colours as a whole, they are very clean, not murky (like how I find some Noodlers colours, and a couple of other brands to be), and I like the ink properties (flows like water, nice saturation), and I like the bottles, both the 50mL and the 15mL. I think it is due to: other inks already in my arsenal, or are more accessible to buy, that have prevented me from getting these; the individual colours not being as enticing as the idea of them altogether as a collective. Here's a list of each of the Iros and how I've justified not getting a bottle of the respective colour (as of yet). A couple of these I've based my opinon on usage from samples, most others from swabs IRL (thanks to our local shop, Vancouver Pen Shop), and have supplemented everything by viewing swabs and photos online (to jog my memory).
  
 - *Asa-gao*: This seems like a nice deep blue, in the line of PPS, that many seem to enjoy as their favourite Iro. I find that Kobe #14 is a bit more interesting, with a strong purple component, slightly higher saturation, and more sheen. Previous, Omas Blue got the trick done for me, but I don't have any left. This is the problem I ultimately have with Iro as a whole. The colours are solid, but perhaps a bit too simplistic compared to Sailors.
  
 - *Aji-sai*: More of a soft, duskier blurple. I could have gotten Bleu Myotisis if I had wanted a similar colour. But in the end, when it came to blurples, I like something a tad brighter and purpler, like Nioi-Sumire. It makes Aji-sai look boring by comparison.
  
 - *Tsuyu-kusa*: This is one Iro that does not get as much love by others, compared to the rest of the line, but I happen to really enjoy clear blues like this. Unforunately, it would overlap too much with what I use Serenity Blue for.
  
 -* Kon-peki:* Everyone's cerulean darling - I just happen to like Souten more. Still a pure cerulean, but the sheen is more interesting, and performance as well (nice and lubricated).
  
 - *Tsuki-yo*: Was the "blue-black" in the line before Shin-kai. Too much teal in a dark blue for me. The thread on FPN of the fellow emptying a bottle of this over time is very amusing though (or was it Ku-Jaku...?).
  
 - *Ku-Jaku*: Teal! It's the same reason I didn't get Yama-dori though - too bright. And this one doesn't even sheen as much!
  
 - *Syo-ro*: A bit too much teal (blue) for a green in theory, but looks great IRL. Hmm. This one almost gets there.
  
 - *Shin-ryoku*: A boring green by other's standards, but I like it in terms of the colour and how it fits in between other greens. This was another one I ended up considering for the longest time. If it had more yellow in it in practice...
  
 - *Kiri-same*: I don't like greys.
  
 - *Fuyu-syogun*: I don't like greys, but this seems slightly different, and would likely shine in finer nibs, as I've found from similar grey-blues. But I probably wouldn't use enough to justify a full bottle (I could say that with many inks, but I doubt I'd get past 5mL of this).
  
 - *Yama-budo*: Grapey purple. A bit too red in practice. If I am in the mood for redder purples, I'll either go for one of the more similar Diamines, or make a mix that matches (but with less red).
  
 - *Tsutsuji*: Magenta. Seems too bright for me. With pinks, I like less of a magenta and more of a peachier colour.
  
 - *Momiji*: A redder pink. A bit off IRL, compared to the swabs you see online. This one was hard to pin down in terms of why I didn't like it, but I didn't. Maybe it will grow on me.
  
 - *Yu-yake*: I have been sorely missing a solid orange for the past while. For the longest time, I had really wanted an orange, then got a bottle of Orange Indien, and was fairly content (though it could have been more red). When I moved to Tomoe River, it started working less and less for me in terms of colour. This one reminds me a bit too much of Orange Indien. For my next orange (the colour being on top of my list), I would like something more in between this and the next Iro orange - like Apricot! Which leads to...
  
 - *Fuyu-gaki*: Too red. Know it's a bit of a shader, but still, too red. I like persimmons...
  
 - *Tsukushi*: Browns are a funny thing for me. I love them, but my decision process is often to ask myself whether a particular brown can match up to Waterman Absolute Brown, and whether it would be worth it to lose the performance of Absolute Brown over it. The only browns I've ended up keeping are the Waterman, and Cacao du Bresil (which I use primarily for sketching; I couldn't go through it any faster, I've given up other inks outside of FP inks for it, and I might even look for an alternative since Herbin doesn't sell 100mL bottles of it). Tsukushi lies too much in the Absolute Brown range, and additionally, does not seem to have that lovely red sheen the Waterman has.
  
 - *Yama-guri*: Mmmh. A darker brown. But Doyou seems darker still, and, as others have put it, it acts as a "lacative" of sorts, for staining, etc. With such multifunctional capabilities....
  
 - *Kosomosu*: Peachy, blossom pink. I have it!
  
 - *Murasaki-Shikibu*: A deep purple. When it comes to purples like these, I rather dislike it when they are as straighforward as this one. Either something a little darker (like Shigure), or redder, would have been preferable.
  
 - *Chiku-rin*: A soft yellow-green. I like the colour, but would probably not use it enough to justify it. Kobe #43, Gakuen Toshi Fresh Green, seems like a more interesting version to me as well.
  
 - *Ina-ho*: I _really_ like the colour of this one, but again, see Chiku-rin. This would be the one I would come closest to getting though.
  
 - *Shin-kai*: This one bothered me for a while, and not in a good way. People love it. When it comes to blue-blacks though, while I do like the lack of teal, this one also has a grey component. If I wanted one with a grey component, I would have gone with something lighter and more blue, like Bleu Nuit, a favourite of mine. Or I would have gotten darker with Kobe #7. In fact, maybe I will? Sometimes it shows a bit of purple, depending on the pen. Why not Tanzinite then? And to top it off, there is good ol' Pilot BB, which is slightly bluer, but more interesting as a colour altogether (and is so cheap, and is waterproof.........????). In short, there are so many things that does something slightly better, or is similar "normal" looking as BB, but ends up doing an even better job at that.
  
 - *Take-Sumi*: It's a nice black, but if it doesn't sheen, I already have Perle Noire (and a barely-used bottle of Aurora Black) for black usage.
  
 - *Ama-Iro*: Sky blue (literally, that's its name). I might have liked this in the past (especially since it doesn't have much green in it), but not so much these days. I already have options for this colours for sketching purposes.
  
 In short, ones I had considered the most: Ina-ho, Syo-ro, Shin-Ryoku, Chiku-rin. All greens. Huh.


----------



## Silent One

Re : : :
Murasaki Shikibu

Deep Purple? Interesting. No change under different lighting? While I love purple proper, that hint of blue makes the ink exciting in my eyes.


----------



## TwinQY

To me it is right along the line of a "middle-of-the-road" purple, maybe a tinge towards the red side (rather than blue), but not enough to be adequately interesting/complex. Could have been more interesting if it were more heavily saturated. And more red, like the new Lamy Dark Lilac. If it were less saturated, but more blue, I would have liked it more as well.
  
 This picture of Murasaki-shikibu is very close to how I saw it (seems to be on Tomoe as well).

  
 If it had been a bit darker and bluer like Shigure...


 Last picture mine, off a empty page in the Hobonichi, very overcast today 
  
 I would think Violette Pensee lovers would have been all over this, so I can understand the appeal for others. Still hard to believe they make 100mL bottles for Pensee, but not Cacao.....
  
 But I do like the name


----------



## TwinQY

Oh, and KWZ inks...



  
 Interested in Mandarin (#82 in the picture), IG Green #3 (#76 in the picture), Honey, and Grey Plum. Will most likely get Mandarin and Grey Plum for next month's ink. Looked at all of the IG Blues offered, and they were all too enticing, so I decided to give up on those. After Kobe #51, would I really need any other BBs (the answer would still be "probably", but with a bit more hesitation than before). Green Gold 2, Grapefruit, and IG Gummiberry, ain't too shabby either.


----------



## Silent One

@ TwinQY
I for one, am very pleased that my fav shade is not tilting anymore toward the bluer side. That hint of blue is just enough...elegantly  so.

For my everyday blue I use the Ajisai. I really only have multiple bottles of those two (Purple; Blue). Guess I need to get out more, yeah? 
Money is in the way at this time but may get adventurous this summer. Jus saw Pilot now has a Bamboo Charcoal that looks interesting 
to me. But at nearly $50, this could take awhile.


----------



## TwinQY

I think like many things, context (lighting and paper), is key. It's a real PITA to find pictures of inks online that matches well with one's usage conditions. I found gylyf's reviews on FPN to be the closest in terms of how I see inks IRL. Drab lighting similar to what I'm under most of the time, not using some thick 1.5mm italic (difficult to relate to those reviews), includes angled shots for catching sheen, and typically on Tomoe River.
  
 As an aside on paper, I'm finding Rhodia to be a bit more prone to feathering/toothiness these days, the coating just seems less smooth...? Based upon a couple of newer No. 12 pads and a blank No. 16, bought separately. The only difference I've noticed is that the newer Rhodias now have the PEVC cert in the back.
  
 Bamboo Charcoal...Take-sumi? If so, $50 (I assume USD) on one Iro sounds excessively painful. Even in Canada, our local brick-and-mortars sell them for ~40CAD + tax (though I haven't checked in a while, the last time had still been after the CAD drop).


----------



## Pudu

Take-sumi is, by far, my favourite black.

But $50 is excessive. If it is really take-sumi 竹 炭 you mean then it's easily had for about half that. 



Spoiler: take-sumi


----------



## TwinQY

Sometimes for even less, if you don't mind taking chances.
  
 To be fair, I would still buy from Goulet/Anderson/co. Just putting this out there.


----------



## TwinQY

From the Nagasawa Kobe website.
 
  
 Should have pointed out that, on the day I posted this....I bought two more bottles of Kobe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Should also add that, Nagasawa Kobe also has a shop over on Rakuten, and I had noticed sometime last week that the listings for their red/oranges, blues, and greens had gone back up. For a while, it looked like they only had the browns listed. Well, I say this now, but most of the blues and greens seem to be out of stock already...
  
 Keep in mind that all of the *edit*: store-exclusive/limited edition Sailor inks are mixed by one person, Osamu Ishimaru. Stuff runs out of stock quickly. For instance, the line of Kingdom Note inks seems to be completely sold out for the moment.
  
 Meanwhile, enjoy this postcard with a map detailing all of the Kobe inks and the locations in Kobe that had inspired each of the respective colours.


----------



## TwinQY

I bought another bottle of Kobe #51 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










  
 I figured, why not. By the time I use up the two bottles...well, it'll be a long time until then. I've decided to dedicate a VP to #7 and #51 exclusively (with periodic breaks of Pilot BB and Diamine Midnight, I imagine), and keep it on the Techo. Given the 0.5mL per fill for the CON-50, I reckon it'll take ~200 fills for the two. Techo writing will typically finish that up in a week. So we're talking 200 weeks here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh, brother...I have 6 more bottles on the shortlist, and that'll probably be it for a good while.


----------



## carm

Where does one can buy calligraphy nibs, holders, paper and ink in Europe ?
 Shipping from US is quite expensive + taxes...
  
 Appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## TwinQY

Not being from Europe, and not having done anything with calligraphy pens other than to draw (in the past), I struggled to find an answer for this. I recently came across a link to an art supply store in the UK that stock calligraphy supplies, and sells online. Shipping seems reasonable. Hope that helps.


----------



## TwinQY

People are probably familiar with the Four Seasons line of inks from Sailor, which had replaced the previous standard line (Apricot, Epinard, Sky-High, etc). However, I imagine that a lot of the people that were not involved in the hobby pre-2010 might not have known that the Four Seasons were previously a limited edition release, and that there had been eight others colours released alongside what is now the current lineup. Well, rather, what had formerly been the current lineup. There had been a re-issue of the remaining eight sometime towards the beginning of this year, but from what I understood, it was going to be a one-time thing. Last month, Bruno from Cronica Estilograficas (great blog, got me started on my Japanese pocket/long-short pen collecting streak a while back) reported that they were being re-issued. I was initially confused as to whether he had been referring to the limited, one-time thing, or something else entirely, but as it turns out, it was the latter. It seems to be limited to the Japanese market at the moment, but it does appear to be a complete reissue.
  

  
 I do like that the newly introduced colours add some much needed brightness to what was a fairly dark palette (Nioi-Sumire and Souten aside), but some of the lighter colours have been criticized as being too light for use in writing (Sakura-mori, Yuki-akari, Fuji-musume - in fact, the previous pink in the standard line, Peche, looks pretty much identical to Sakura-mori, and that was probably the least favourite out of the lineup for a lot of folks). I like the lighter colours myself.
  
 I'm not too keen on collecting the whole lineup this time around. A lot of colours overlap strongly with existing inks in my collection. There are two that do not though (at this point in time): Chu-Shu and Rikyu-Cha.


_Pictures all thanks to user Lgsoltek and their reviews on FPN._
  
  
 Waka-Uguisu and Irori were enticing at first, but I will probably have Chiku-Rin coming in shortly to substitute for the former, and I have two 30mL bottles of Wild Strawberry to substitute the latter.
 I've heard that Atsu (cool-japan) will probably be able to get these for you if you ask. I might bundle the two in with a Kobe purchase in the future (probably #14 and #34).


----------



## TwinQY

On the topic of inks, I've noticed the Robert Oster line turning into the new hotness over on FPN. Some of the inks are fairly solid offerings, not unique by any means, but I can appreciate them for sure. There were a couple that struck me as being really nice, and fortunately, somebody had already compared three of them.

 That user (migo984) has some good taste, to have picked the three that stood out the most for me, right off the bat  They're also fans of the Kobe #51 - everything's come full circle.
  
 Cyber6 has a 3-part review on the whole lineup here (1, 2, 3). Same review process as with the KWZ inks I had posted about a page back, so that's something to compare with.
  
 On the topic of #51 - I've been noticing that Noodler's Blue Upon the Plains of Abraham could be a closer match than I had initially thought. The Noodler's looks to be a bit less dark, a bit less blue, more purple. Probably because of that prominent red component that comes off as sheen, whereas the Kobe sheens green and has a green component in the chromatography (you can also tell by the tinges of green that end up on your fingers). But still, fairly close.


 Pictures from the Wonderpens Blog; they are also the only distributors of Blue Upon the Plains of Abraham, as it is a Canadian exclusive. Will stress that I have no affliation with them - they are on the other side of the country. It's just a good photo.
  
 Although these pictures would not suggest that (being from the same reviewer too!). I imagine vis had a weird sample of the Noodlers. Heck, it looks closer to #7 in this shot.

 (Left: Noodlers, Right: Kobe).
  
Speaking of:

_(Thanks again to migo984)_
  
 This shot makes the Noodler's look closer to #51.


----------



## Silent One

I really like that Jade example on the right in the top illustration...looks elegant; rich.


----------



## stevemoore

Cheap but awesome. Pentel Energel. Writes smooth as hell. Bought one a year ago and haven't bought anything different yet. I suggest you try one. You can get them at walmart even.


----------



## TwinQY

I found a nice Christmas-y colour in Kyo no Oto's Azukiiro (Azuki referring to 紅豆, otherwise known as the red mung bean). A bit on the watery/dry side, so only Japanese mediums/Western fines should apply. I inked it up with a Pro-Gear at first, and while the colour was dusky enough, there was just no shading to be found, and lubrication was lacking. ​Threw it in an Eco (w/ a F nib) - much better, and it's fun to see the ink sloshing around because it really does look like red bean paste.


 The colour in this picture is not a great representation of how it looks in real life -  a bit less red, more dusky. Rikyu-Cha below should have a bit more green to it too, for instance. Unfortunately that's the only picture of it that I took.
  
 ​This is a better picture (from FPN):
 ​


----------



## Tangster

After using old wet noodles and dip pens for a while I went back to the old Falcon SF. It felt so...stiff and unresponsive and lines were just so fat. I guess if I can put aside some money I'll see if that needlepoint nib mod for the falcon is any good. I think Greg Muskin as well as Mottishaw do them now. Until then I might order a janky jinhao to try and bodge a dip nib into.
  
 On the other hand, I was using Diamine Sargasso Sea, I'd totally forgotten the amount of sheen this ink has. It's like a modern day Parker Penman Sapphire.


----------



## Silent One

I still enjoy writing letters with my twin metal Falcon pens - Purple ink in the Sapphire body, Blue ink in the Black body.

@ TwinQY
Great samples, great contributions as always!


----------



## Tangster

Since it's nice and sunny today here's a couple photos showing off that Sargasso Sea sheen.
  

  

  
 It does bleed like mad on lower quality paper however, so coated stuff or more parchmenty paper is best.


----------



## TwinQY

@Silent One: When I saw this ink, I immediately though of you. It being dry (at least on TR) is a bit of a shame. Oh well, Rikyu-Cha is close enough. Heck, it's a bit more green on TR still, so even better 
  
 Sargasso Sea is a bit too much for me. I've barely touched my 15mL bottle. Saturation and wetness is just excessive. Even bled through parts of TR paper. No staining to be seen, but I haven't used it in any pen for long. I thought I'd enjoy the colour, but Diamine Blue Velvet ended up a closer match to PPS. I have tried diluting SS, but it was not very fruitful - performance issues can be quelled (sort of), but the colour ends up rather dull, like a lesser Florida/Serenity Blue. Sailor Kobe #14: Maya Lapis is in the same family of blue, but much better behaved for me. Unfortunately my sample's out! Lucky for the Americans, the Kobe line is up on Amazon, with free shipping for Prime members. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm really digging KWZ Azure #5 as my main "blue" blue. There's a hint more green to it, but flow is generous yet controlled. Lubrication is phenomenal! I've had it in my P-G Slim all month, and that lovely vanilla smell to KWZ inks really matches with the white body. My picture of it a few posts up does it no justice. Sheen is comparable as PPS, SS, etc.


----------



## TwinQY

​Speaking of Oster inks, I've got my tab with the Bauer Inks page pinned, I've got my Paypal ready...............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ​
 ​Will probably just get Deep Sea though. I was worried that it would overlap with Syo-ro, but might as well live dangerously. And maybe a whole bottle of KWZ Grey Plum. I grabbed a 2mL sample straight from KWZ last month; lovely, lovely colour. There's a real depth to it when it's dried, that I've found with almost any nib width. From a juicy glass dip pen, to even a 823 w/ a F nib (dipped of course - I'm not going to waste a whole sample in a single fill!).


----------



## pigmode

Picked up an oblique holder recently, still haven't used it. Sailor Kiwa Guro black ink works well enough with the Nikko G and Zebra G. Not optimally the best, but Kiwa Guro dries fairly quickly.


----------



## TwinQY

​Anyone see this year's LE Lamys? Not sure about the rest of the world but Wonderpens in Canada seems to have gotten them in, well, at least the AL Stars 2017 LE - Pacific.
 ​
 The colour suits the pen very well. I'm not sure if I'd like it in an ink. Thankfully I won't have to check to see if I do. Seems like the ink is just a repackaged Lamy Turqoise (http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?app=forums&module=forums&section=findpost&pid=3780164) (can't embed links today for some reason). Saved me a trip to the local pen store. Although maybe I'll get a bottle of regular ol' Turquoise, just to be a contrarian.
 ​
 ​To be honest, I probably won't get the pen either. I like the looks of it but I've had my fill of AL-Stars. I used to overlook this because I was mostly in it for the looks and colours, but they were just too back-heavy when posted, and too unsubstantial when unposted.


----------



## Tangster

Ehh, one Safari is enough for me. I'm not really going to collect safari's for the sake of it.


----------



## TwinQY

It would be nice if Lamy would do colours for the 2000. And none of this "Black Amber" stuff. I know they did it with Ives and his RED edition. But maybe that wasn't Makralon. There's probably still a way to colour fibreglass though. Probably not cost-effective for them to do it though. And they probably don't want to, when painting Safaris year after year seems to be working well for them. I heard Dark Lilac sold out last year (the ink that is, don't remember if the pen did as well).


----------



## TwinQY

Got Deep Sea in last week, loving the colour, flow, everything. Weather's been great lately so I might take a picture tomorrow morning. Also got in a 50mL bottle of Syo-ro recently. It's interesting that there are a lot of superb-performing inks in this colour range (well, Yama-Dori sometimes stains, but that seems to be from the saturation rather than the quality of the dye). Blue-blacks, greens, and things in between seem to exhibit better flow/lubrication overall. But I'm still of the opinion that teals bluer than Yama-Dori are akin to Beef Gurewitch. Don't eat it!

Also got in a full bottle of Grey Plum. Seems better flowing than my sample, also more saturated. More of a distinct KWZ smell too.

Wondering what to do with this bottle of Honey. Nothing to really ink it up with (needs a wet, smooth nib - even the C823 was not enough...). Plus, Lie de The basically fills any niche it would have filled (I got it under the impression that it would have been more velvety/lubricated than LdT, which flows fine but sort of has that raw feel to it).

Also, loving the Wing Sung 698s. Cheaper TWSBI Ecos without that "squared-off" look, more of a 580 clone. Plus, nib unit unscrews. Con - won't fit any fancy-pancy #6 nibs (not looking to do much, maybe just a stub). People have speculated that the tooling was bought off from whatever factory had been making the Pilot 78Gs (hence the 659s). The nibs are basically identical to the Pilot "Super Quality" nibs, but the pens don't seem to fit an actual Pilot "Super Quality". At least, not the one I tried (although I didn't try very hard). The nibs that they come with are pretty consistent though, I've had similar experiences with the Metro and Prera nibs. Super round blobby tipping plopped onto a nail, makes for smooth writing at any angle. I've kept two in the kitchen for quick jots. Have them inked with Kin-Mokusei and Chu-Shu (I think, apart from Yuki-Akari, Fuji-Musume, and Irori, I have the entire Four Season line, in either bottle or sample form). 

Out of the 4 Wing Sung "Super Quality" nibs I've got, the 3 Fines (which correspond to the Pilot mediums) have been perfect, while the Extra-Fine (which correspond to the Pilot fines) has been a bit scratchy, at least a bit more so than my Prera Fs, but not terrible. Hard to get something at that nib width to go smoother, but I've experienced it in other pens.

I think I made a post about Sailor Nagasawa-Kobe #25 Tarumi Apricot a while back, and now that I've got Kin-Mokusei (which I recall saying that I would not get, might not have been on this forum), I find the latter to be basically Apricot (that's nothing new, but it is welcome). This comparison is a decent representation of the differences between the two: http://macchiatoman.com/blog/2016/9/10/ink-comparison-oranges. Although, #25 is less pink/has more shading in practice.


----------



## some1x

Got into the hobby too late. Omas already went out of business. Can't stop collecting them. Love the aesthetics and materials. The celluloid pens are beautiful beyond words. One thing I really like about Omas pistons is that they draw a maximum fill on first try (a lot of piston converters I've used only seem to get 70% fill on first try). Nib performance is really good. A couple I bought used needed slight adjustments (resetting feed and flossing the tines). Generally, Omas nibs are smoother, wetter, and have more interesting shading than my Sailor nibs. Favorite pens are the Ogiva Arco Brown and the Vintage Paragon Arco Verde.


----------



## Digitalis

It is shame Omas went out of business, I have an Emotica which is a pen with a titanium nib with highly variable line width. For common writing I use a Lamy Safari, which does fine with an EF nib with Visconti blue ink. I have several other Lamy pens I use with nibs that go all the way to 1.9mm. I also have a fine selection of inks from Noodlers - Apache sunset is a personal favorite, I also got a set of CMY inks from noodlers so I can mix whichever colour I want - which is a lot of fun.


----------



## RazorJack

So glad that fountain pens are not extinct (yet?) !!!

I got two Lamy Safari's (red and black, both with a converter and fine nibs) and a Lamy 2000 (medium nib).

As for bottled ink, I got several from Akkerman.

German/Dutch pride


----------



## RazorJack

And here's a photo:







By the way, I changed the nibs. Black Safari now has M, red Safari has B, and 2000 also has B. Gotta love those thick lines!!


----------



## RazorJack

And some writing samples:



Written on Oxford 90 g Optik paper.

Notice how the 2000 B nib is significantly wider than the Safari B nib. I love both, but prefer the 2000. Smooth as silk!


----------



## epocs

Just wanted to let my fellow head-fiers know that I finally launched a pen that I've been working on creating for the past year. A side project that I hope you guys would enjoy  
http://kck.st/2HRTrdZ


----------



## pkshiu

epocs said:


> Just wanted to let my fellow head-fiers know that I finally launched a pen that I've been working on creating for the past year. A side project that I hope you guys would enjoy
> http://kck.st/2HRTrdZ



Hi,

The pen looks interesting, but as a penaddict that has many of the kickstarter pens, I think you need to give a lot more details on KS about the pen. I went to your blog, and guess that the refill is the Schmitt 8126? Us pen people really care about refill compatibility. Think the techliner for example, it is a great pen, but more importantly it happens to use one of my favorite refill. Otherwise I would not have bought... 2 of them.

Are you coating brass? How well will that stand up to use? Can you show the pen posted? Where is the center of gravity? How many turns on the cap to cap/post? All that stuff matter to pen nerds 

Thanks,
P.K.


----------



## epocs

pkshiu said:


> Hi,
> 
> The pen looks interesting, but as a penaddict that has many of the kickstarter pens, I think you need to give a lot more details on KS about the pen. I went to your blog, and guess that the refill is the Schmitt 8126? Us pen people really care about refill compatibility. Think the techliner for example, it is a great pen, but more importantly it happens to use one of my favorite refill. Otherwise I would not have bought... 2 of them.
> 
> ...



I love how thoughtful you are about this! Definitely can answer a lot of those questions:

Yea it is the 8126, which I've found to really be the best ink I've ever used after testing all the G2s, various Monteverde, Montblanc, etc. refills. Definitely coating the brass. We did one coat before but it just wasn't enough to handle harder drops, so we're using 3 coats. I don't actually know the science behind the coating mechanisms that the coater is using, but it holds up incredibly well now.

Center of gravity is right at the center when unposted, and when posted, is again at the center, though obviously higher up in the pen with it posted. Should be comfortable for some folks who write higher up on the pen, and better without the cap for those who write close to the tip. 

Turns on the post is about 2 rotations, both on the back and as well as on the tip. The photos show the threads as more (3.5 turns), but it's something we changed recently to accommodate an easier use.

Also, I think there should be some photos up on the KS with it posted in case you're curious!  Thanks again for your thoughtfulness, this is the sort of stuff I've been thinking about a ton.


----------



## JefferyRW

TwinQY said:


> As long as I'm pumping out this self-indulgent schiit, I might as well get into a seperate topic that's been swimming in my head. Iroshizuku inks. Everyone seems to like them. I'm not sure why I don't have any at the moment, apart from Kosomosu. I like them, and I advocate for them, but I don't have more than one bottle? How did that work out? Like R&K inks, I like the palette of colours as a whole, they are very clean, not murky (like how I find some Noodlers colours, and a couple of other brands to be), and I like the ink properties (flows like water, nice saturation), and I like the bottles, both the 50mL and the 15mL. I think it is due to: other inks already in my arsenal, or are more accessible to buy, that have prevented me from getting these; the individual colours not being as enticing as the idea of them altogether as a collective. Here's a list of each of the Iros and how I've justified not getting a bottle of the respective colour (as of yet). A couple of these I've based my opinon on usage from samples, most others from swabs IRL (thanks to our local shop, Vancouver Pen Shop), and have supplemented everything by viewing swabs and photos online (to jog my memory).



TwinQY, 

I'd like to thank you for the utter abandon and passion with which you share your observations and insights, particularly regarding ink. As a fan of Iroshizuku inks, I found your descriptions accurate and informative. Your comments on other Japanese inks have provoked me to look outside my comfy barricade of Iroshizuku bottles and explore a bit more. However, this is primarily a note, as I say above, of thanks to you and others who put so much into sharing your experiences and discoveries. 

It's inspiring.


----------



## JefferyRW

Repair Question: I have a Shaeffer fountain pen that I'm quite fond of and which recently lost a piece of the sleeve connecting the barrel to the nib mechanism (see below). Any suggestions on repairing options? Thank you in advance.


----------



## some1x

Collection of Omas faceted pens.The vintage paragon size (2nd and 3rd from left) is my favorite of the bunch. The vintage extra (5th pen) has the nicest writing nib (flexy 14k with very well defined lines).


----------



## some1x

Picked up an old Tabo pen, much too small to my liking, but the nib is wonderful.


----------



## Silent One

That shot of 'Omas' above looks inspiring...makes me wanna sit down and write a personal letter to a friend right now!


----------



## some1x (May 15, 2018)

Rip the Pen Habit. My Omas addiction is mostly due to Matt's review of the Ogiva Arco Brown.


----------



## elton7033

anyone still like pen in this forum? Over the years I learned to love the montblanc Hemingway and I finally click the purchase button last week and here it came.


----------



## Solan

elton7033 said:


> anyone still like pen in this forum? Over the years I learned to love the montblanc Hemingway and I finally click the purchase button last week and here it came.


That was actually a pretty Montblanc! Their design usually underwhelms me? How is it for writing? The standard "snowcap" Montblancs seem to sell mostly for looks, for their writing comfort is mediocre, but this one might differ. For writing, Cross is great, and (imho) only beaten by the oddball superpen from a producer who usually mass produces cheap pens: Lamy. The Lamy Persona is (again imho) a perfectly balanced pen for writing, and has an industrial / retro art deco / art noveau kind of look to it.


----------



## elton7033 (Mar 31, 2021)

Solan said:


> That was actually a pretty Montblanc! Their design usually underwhelms me? How is it for writing? The standard "snowcap" Montblancs seem to sell mostly for looks, for their writing comfort is mediocre, but this one might differ. For writing, Cross is great, and (imho) only beaten by the oddball superpen from a producer who usually mass produces cheap pens: Lamy. The Lamy Persona is (again imho) a perfectly balanced pen for writing, and has an industrial / retro art deco / art noveau kind of look to it.


This is their limited edition (the first of the Writer Edition series) launch back in 1992. Its design is a direct copy of a Montblanc Meisterstuck L139 back in 1930-50s (a 5000USD vintage pen and probably not usable), however, unlike its vintage counterpart this pen uses a oversize Morden 149 18K gold nib with a special feed(Hemingway plastic feed) which makes it write quite different with other montblanc of that era. Its smooth with good ink flow but have some feedback remain which is typically montblanc-ish. Even though its a M size nib but because of the oversize nib this pen have quite a lot of control in producing line variation which other montblanc cant match except for the B/BB/OBB/flex nib 149.
Also worth to mention is under bright lighting this pen shows a dark brown colour but in lower lighting condition its black, this is because the example of L139 present in Montblanc's own museum have fade out colour and the designer decided to use the dark brown colour after he sees the fade out L139.



Hemingway vs L139 from Google

However this pen is ultra fragile, at least 75% of them have will hair line crack/damage on the resin cap some even new in box. (my one have have a tiny damage on the cap only visible under flashlight) and the gold signature will fade off after a few wash in water. So this is not a pen you would like to bring to work for sure. Posting don't work in this pen as well as it will damage the thin resin cap.



See the gold colour are not present on top of the Hemingway signature. (with my other vintage montblanc 144, my friend's gold 146 & Parker Premium)

But for collecting purpose, this is one of the most sort after limited edition from montblanc. The original MSRP of this Montblanc Hemingway was 600usd back in 1992 and now is anywhere around 2300-3000usd for a used sample and 3000-4000usd for a new one in ebay.

Because this is the only Morden take of the legendary Montblanc L139, I know there are crazy people in Japan who bought 4 of these and use the best parts to combine it into 1 pen with a vintage ebonite feed.


----------



## kadinh

Really like how that Hemmingway looks.


----------

